# Sticky  Rainy Night Bite Jerks Limit!!



## fishslim

Got out late this evening and hit a rocky area that I have not fished much lately due to wind direction and other fishermen near the spot!! Tonight had basically the whole lake to me except a couple of trollers trying to run aground. Was it a steady bite all evening with 13 bites on my Blue chrome #12 husky suspender? Caught 11 Saugeyes and a fat 30" catfish. Wow, did that hit wake me up!  Ended up keeping 6 nice fat Saugeyes with the biggest right at 24" She was pretty fat and blasted husky right at the shore by the time I got her in one hook was in her mouth and thought for sure she would come off, but got her on the coast and grabbed her as quick as I could. Was pleasantly surprised at the water clarity south it was very nice.


----------



## xdusty

ok ok now your just rubbing in the saugeye on a husky thing. just kidding but it is a great lookin catch. and judging from the temps and the rain, a well deserved stringer.


----------



## thigpend6

nice job on the eyes again


----------



## Mushijobah

Thanks for the report! I'll be hitting a certain spot tomorow evening with some sort of suspending bait near something near a lake with a lot of missing water


----------



## acklac7

Mushijobah said:


> Thanks for the report! I'll be hitting a certain spot tomorow evening with some sort of suspending bait near something near a lake with a lot of missing water


Keep it on the down low mushi!


----------



## jshbuckeye

Very nice stringer of fish, way to get after em.


----------



## Scientific Angler

Great fish as usual slim. Novembers been good to you. Instead of starting a whole new saugeye thread I decided to post my PB saugeye here. Hope you don't mind the slight hijack. 

I caught this saugeye (25'' just shy of 7 lbs) the other night on a suspending husky as well. I have caught several 23'' saugeye but this one dwarfed them in comparison. I ended up with three fish total the big one, a 22'', and a 14'' all on the same presentation slow retrieve. 

I ended up moving later that night and ran into jiggerman and walleye24. Nice to meet you guys. Only accidentally snagged one saugeye there so you guys made the right decision and left.


----------



## MarbleEYEs

Nice catch slim. I was out above the Dam for a short while between 8 and 9 but didn't do any good wth my smithwicks. How were you working your HJ's?


----------



## crittergitter

Nice fish guys!


----------



## puterdude

Nice catch as always fishslim,you da man!


----------



## fishingredhawk

Slim is the saugeye king!

Congrats, great report.


----------



## st.slippy

I was at work all last night, thinking this rain might turn'em on. Wishing I was out then instead of Tuesday night. Great job slim


----------



## Jonboat1850

I've been wanting to try some night fishing this fall at CJ Brown I've fished at night quite a bit at Indian but I was wondering in the deeper lakes are you catching fish by casting over deep water ( towards the lake) or strictly along the shorelines the reason I ask is because I've had people tell me at Erie they troll and cast shallow diving cranks in a little deeper water because the eyes are up high feeding on the bait on top of the water. I'd probably fancast the areas I want to fish anyway but it would give me a little more confidence knowing I wasn't wasting time/casts in unproductive water you know what I mean? Nice fish by the way!!


----------



## EE

Jonboat,
yes, you can cast out into deeper water and catch fish. the question I would ask is, do they have structure nearby that they can relate to? if you are casting into 20 feet of water, and you drag it 10 feet up a nearby ledge, or over the top of a shelf, etc. you'll probably be in pretty productive water. Hit 2-3 feet of water too, or at least pause a bit before lifting your lure out of the water. They like to hit at the last moment sometimes. if you want to hit CJ Brown, look for places where deep water comes up quickly to shallow water; look for humps, points, shelves, etc. You have it right with fan casting, that's a must. Good luck and post your results if you get out!


----------



## Cap'n Karl

Slim do you have enough deep freezers to hold your filets? Keep slayin' em


----------



## andesangler

Nice bit of work there, fishslim. Why is it that my instincts seldom intersect with my schedule? Last evening at dinner time I had that look on my face I get when I'm thinking about heading out with the fish gear. Wife said no way, stay home with daughter while the need to go shopping is sated, besides, can't you see it's raining south of here? Yes, I see it's raining. Been waiting for it, in fact. Got the rain gear ready in the truck, in fact. Why is everything black and my head hurting?

When I came to, daughter and I went out to the garage and put a new impeller in the water pump of a motor I just bought. She's pretty good with tools for a 7 yr. old. Motor runs like a champ now, ready for the weekend. Hopefully, my instincts and schedule will intersect next time.

andesangler


----------



## fishslim

Johnboat EE answered it well key is to know the structure of lake your fishing,seems bigger fish this time of year are caught in or very near deep water. They can be suspended 2-4 feet under surface in 20 foot of water or they can as erik metioned be right on the shoreline depends if bait is working in open water or if they are looking to ambush shad using shore as a way to confuse the baitfish making for easier prey. Sometimes especially if windy,fish seem to come tighter to shore line but i feel alot come up from deeper water and follow bait awhile checking it out that is why that delay before pulling lure is key. Last night the big girl was 5 foot or so off shore i stopped lure at end of cast and left it sit there while i checked my phone for time,when i got done doing that i just slightly lifted rod and made lure move ever so slightly and BAM! she lit it up and took off like a freight train to deep water. At CJ rocky areas like near dams or causeways have a rock mud breakline that fish use to cruise,find a spot along it that juts out or rises up different from rest and usually you have found a feeding or ambush spot. Work it hard and many different ways and times some produce at different times then others or with different baits. Biggest thing is to get out there and get lure in water and keep walking learning as you go. Tonight is a perfect night to be out and i am really thinking about going for a couple hours. So have at it guys!! Good fishing. Oh yeah nice fish Scentific and i bet i know where that one came from especially after mentioning moving and running into Walleye24 and Jiggerman. Hmmm! Wonder where they frequent!!


----------



## striperfreak

Tried last night, no saugeye but several bass and a few crappie. I may be fishing over too shallow of water. Had wind coming into the bays the shad were there, not the saugeye. The shad were 8 inches long.


----------



## beatsworkin

If everything lines up tonight...I hope to be out for my first fishing of 2009. Brutal schedule the last 18 months and I dusted off the suspending cranks and hope to be out somewhere in central Ohio tonight. 

I can't stand it any longer!!


----------



## ying6

EE that is BONUS information right there. Leading a horse, giving him drink and showing him how too. Awesome information.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Hey slim. If you ever get involved with a charity I think you could rake it in by auctioning off a night of tagging along with slim at a certain impoundment. 

Great report. I'm dying inside cuz I can't get out tonight I don't think. Perhaps Saturday morning.


----------



## beatsworkin

ying6 said:


> EE that is BONUS information right there. Leading a horse, giving him drink and showing him how too. Awesome information.


No doubt!! Would be a good idea to also survey the shore areas during the day, along with a good lake make to get a picture of likely looking areas. Don't be afraid to be mobile...


----------



## st.slippy

Got my token one 17" or so fish last night. Had some bites, but they were hitting pretty lite. Met a couple fellow OGF'ers. Nice night to be out. Had a handful of bites. Decided to hit one more spot at the end of the night and broke my pole and lost my husky. Well at least it was ok besides that


----------



## Fishingislife

How did you break your pole?


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice fishin with you Slippy! We will have to get out again soon. I need to re-connect with my love, the saugeye, since my deer season is not over . I'll probably be out Sunday night.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup

st.slippy said:


> Got my token one 17" or so fish last night. Had some bites, but they were hitting pretty lite. Met a couple fellow OGF'ers. Nice night to be out. Had a handful of bites. Decided to hit one more spot at the end of the night and broke my pole and lost my husky. Well at least it was ok besides that



Now I dont feel like a jackass!!! lol Welcome to the club Slippy, We have shirts!


----------



## st.slippy

I unfortunately did not break my rod on a monster fish, rather a rock. It kinda sucked because I've only had it for a few months don't have the reciept or warranty info, but bought it at Walmart for $21.00. It was an Abu Garcia Conolon rod. Had a nice feel, but no big loss. Good meeting you Mushi and fishing is life. I made a trip to Gander mountain today and have new lures and a new rod.


----------



## fishslim

Was out for awhile late last night with Ying6 and and another friend learning the ways of the jerk  then EE. As metioned was lite bite last night for the most part,but had 4 good bites and went 2-4 had a hog hit right by shore and tore off rigt away,Mike got one and lost 2,Erik in first 5 minutes pounded a nice big fish only to have her come unbuttoned right in front of him. I also lost my hot husky when my snap opened up and when i cast it it just kept going!! Will be searching a shoreline for it that thing was tune so nice!!Water up north looked alot betterthen it has been. But again warm days are not helping temps will rise this weekend,but next week should cool it down for us i hope at least!! OH yeah Slippy at least your LOOMIS DID NOT BREAK IN HALF WHEN YOU WERE JUST MAKING A CAST!! OOPS THAT WAS YINGS THAT DID THAT!! OUCH!!! I tried to give him a good rod to use rest of night a Lightning rod!!


----------



## Net

Sounded like natives getting restless in the background as I spoke on the phone with ying last night...lol. Glad you guys managed a few. 

One of the many mysteries of the universe....how can a saugeye hit a small stick with 3 sets of trebles and not get caught . I have no trouble catching my gloves/jacket/carpet/hat just removing one from the tackle box!


----------



## EE

lets see...... troy loses his favorite perfectly tuned lure, Mike snaps his rod just casting it, I'd say I did well to get out of there last night with everything I showed up with!


----------



## st.slippy

Sorry ying and slim for the bad luck. Maybe this is an omen for the rest of us. When ying and slim are struck with bad luck, maybe the universe has some extra good luck to pass around and we all need to get fishing as soon as possible


----------



## fishslim

Well i will put it to the test will be hitting water early to see if Mama and Papa are up early looking for food. Which i have for them 2 new finely tuned Husky's ready to wake them up!


----------



## fishslim

Well 2 and half hours of blank-o not one hit!! I guess they stay up late and just sleep in!! Well back to nights for me at least till the water cools.!!


----------



## jiggerman

Hit alum creek from one to five thirty sat afternoon true fisherman not one bite but enjoyed seeing those giant muskies below the dam if you have kids take them up to see them twenty pounders they are beautiful fish have to wait for the cool weather and those were some dandy looking saugeyes scientific angler good luck out there and keep casting


----------



## ying6

There are more nights than you realize that bad luck strikes.... we just don't report them. 
Big question is, how does a 7'6 Loomis GLX break when you cast a small husky? Maybe we can get ErieAddict to explain this one!


----------



## beatsworkin

Fished late Friday night, had a bump the first cast then a good fish swirled and missed as I lifted the lure out of the water and that was it. Still good to get out.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

went out early Saturday and late sunday. Early saturday hooked up with a nice 17 on the fourth cast. Three hours later....nothing else. So he was released. Sunday night was AWFUL. I got a hook up with a friggin monster. He took off for deep water, I reeled him back and this went on over and over again for about 3 minutes. An absolute hog. My dad had the net ready but I just could not get him in close enough. Just close enough for a look and it was one big saugeye. after the tug-o-war the lure just popped out. ARGH! Nothin after that all night. It only got worse as my dad lost 3 brand new hj baits I just bought!


----------



## Erie Addict

Ying, how about "operator error"!?! That will teach you to use a rod designed for drifting smally lures, to cast husky jerks for toothy fish. Better to have it break casting than reeling in the next state record.


----------



## st.slippy

Got my first jerkbait hog tonight. Went to an area that had never produced for me before and the hogs came in. I actually don't think my husky jerk was big enough to match the baitfish. I was just about ready to throw on musky lures. Every fish I saw was a fish ohio. They were just swarming the shoreline, slamming the baitfish. It was awesome to watch. Unfortunately I went 1 for 5 tonight. Not getting the hookset. Only two that I missed were at this spot. Here are the pics.


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice fish, Slip! I went on Sunday night and ended up getting one decent one.


----------



## ying6

Have been slow. Picking up one or two but the quality is finally starting to improve. Unfortunately with the quality, the quantity begins to drop. This week might start the pig feed around here, I am finding more fish banging rocks and troy seems to be finding them in the middle of the column. Strange how that works.

 
just because so many guys post pictures... here are a few we got. (all 3 were around 20)


----------



## crittergitter

Nice saugeye slip. Yeah, ya got watch those small hooks on the smaller husky's. Small hooks and big saugeyes can be a bad combo.


----------



## walleye24

The jiggerman was dialed in last night... Need to make sure I am good and rested when out on the water!!


Congrats to st. slippy!! Nice, nice eye'.


----------



## willieg89

nice lookin fish guys..


----------



## beatsworkin

Way to go!


----------



## Scientific Angler

Caught this 21'' in saugeye at a new spot last night on a HJ. Had three fish on between two of us but this was the only one landed. All bites came within a half hour of sunset. Tried 3 other spots after the bite slowed down and only ended up with one white bass. 

Nice fish slippy and jiggerman.


----------



## TexasPete

Looking at getting out tonight...If headed out, shoot me a PM!


----------



## Wanda Walleye

nice fish fellas keep it up! Slippy how big was she? Sorry I missed your call had a busy day at work.


----------



## fishslim

Nice fish Slippy look like decision to move was a good one. S.Angler good looking river fish congrats!! I tried couple spots tonight for awhile and one small eye. Got to another spot and it was boiling literally but was not Saugeye but Largemouths in a school on my rockpile slamming bait. Hit 6 quickly with 3 or 4 in the 2-4 maybe 5 pound class. Hammered my jerkbait. Well got tired of them and headed home. I hear the boys EE AND Ying6 were running around tonight no school so the boys are out playing. I am sure they will find a few. We will see!!


----------



## st.slippy

I too got into some big bass tonight. Hit last nights spot again too. The shad were there, but the eyes were not. Couldn't stay up to see if they would show up around the same time. Wanda came out and got 2 eyes just to rub it in. The largest bass looked a little rough. Had broken coloring and a lot of black on it.


----------



## puterdude

Nice catches Slippy,appears you are getting the pattern down,Look out fishslim


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice work fellas! I'm headed to the area tonight for some hopeful eye action. I should have plenty of time. PM if you'll be eye chasing and want to join forces!


----------



## bnt55

Quick question guys, do the husky jerks work as well in a river environment on sauger/saugeye? Also how long do you count down before retrieving? I realize I am going to go through massive amounts of lures due to the debris and clutter on the GMR and the Ohio hopefully there is a workable cheaper alternative to the HJ....

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Wanda Walleye

nice carp slippy! you better start talken to your wife about december 13th. Remeber you wear the pants in that house.


----------



## Mushijobah

I use huskies/smithwicks in Alum Creek, Big Walnut, Olentangy, and Scioto all the time. From what I've seen. Pauses, slow cranking, light sporadic jerks.


----------



## TexasPete

Mushi took me out with his friend Andy last night and we threw HJs. Kyle managed one on a slow, sporadic, retrieve with the strike on the pause. I think I'm going to look into making the baits suspend better- I tend to get a lot of suspending HJs that are really a slow-floater rather than neutral density.


----------



## fishslim

Went out last night with Ying6 and ran into EE and his son,needless to say that was a mistake Mike and i should have stayed as far away from them as possible it was dangerous!!! They put a hurt on the eyes and Mike and i got blanked!! We left with are heads low and took are butt kicking the best we could. Well  i did catch 6 earlier in evening on jerks at another lake which i let all go since i knew i would be getting bigger fish later! NOT!! Great job guys you had them dialed in Bigtime! Nothing huge was caught but a lot of nice eaters. Oh well will try it again probably tonight. Redemption i hope!!


----------



## willieg89

nice fish mushi. we busted em last night at that hole i was telling you about. headed back down there tonight around 6 give me a ring a ding.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Went thanksgiving morning and got there at about 6:30. Wish I would've gotten there earlier. Was the only one fishing and when it was dark they were feeding everywhere. Lots of swirls and splashes everywhere. I got one on the 4th cast again (17) and then the sun peaked out and it shut down. No other bites in 3 hrs of fishing. Last 4 trips yielded 1 fish each. All on hjs and all on the pause. Tried some lead tape on the HJs and that definitely makes a difference. Instead of floating right to the surface they stay down. Had a bunch of trial and error in the bathtub the night before to get the right amount of weight.


----------



## tchrist5

Which method do you guys prefer to weight HJ's or smithwicks? i know a few guys have come up with a few lead wire, suspend dots etc.. i was just wondering what would be the easiest to get my hands on yet still be effective. Thanks in advance.

Tony


----------



## willieg89

tchrist thinkin about headed back down to that hole tonight. if you wanna go give me a call around 8 or so. gonna try and hit it late again tonight.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Hey there capital outdoorsman where did you find the lead tape?


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Finding the lead tape threw me for a loop. I thought hardware store first.....wrong. Go to your local sporting goods store to the golf section (sometimes tennis). That's where you'll find it.


----------



## fishslim

Well got out to redeem myself from skunk other night. Did not take long caught 4 quality fish largest was just shy 25" in about 35 minute span right off the bat then nothing more for about a hour and half then called it quits. That wind was COLD!!! All hit on number 12 Husky Jerk in about 5 foot of water and right at shore before you pulled it out of water. Pause before lifting it can be the difference of fish or no fish some nights! Water feels like it is cooling fast so big mama and papa should be getting hungry! Good Fishing!!


----------



## Fishingislife

I saw you using trout powerbait nuggets for them s-eyes Troy


----------



## fishslim

Gotta make them think you are trout fishing if you want a state record fish!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Out again at 5 this morning. Nice and frigid. After about 1/2 hr got a BIG hit. Thought I had a hog saugeye. Ended up being a 31 in muskie. My first ohio muskie. Figures. In the last week I think I've had about 1000 casts. 20 minutes later got a nice saugeye. Both on 12 hj. Have to ref a basketball game tonight and I think I'll head out again. This time try hoover a bit.


----------



## TexasPete

Got out tonight with BillyBob7059 and ran into another fellow OGFer...

Spent all morning tuning my Husky Jerk collection by removing the trebles and sat at the fly tying vise, wrapping lead wire one by one and tying down with Danville 210 Denier Flat Waxed Nylon. Even dressed the tail treble up with a bit of krystal flash and marabou! Looks like a home-made x-rap!

After downsizing and upsizing, I ended up with a #12 HJ in one of my favorite colors tied on when I scored the first s-eye. Ended up with a total of 3, all coming within an hour and a half of eachother, and they got bigger as the night progressed. I wonder what I could've pulled out of there if I had stayed...


----------



## fishslim

Well was told by wife they would be out this evening and i was already out and about so i headed west for awhile and got into a quick night bite that ended as quick as it started. Caught 10 fish total all on jerks clown was best tonight with some on chrome blue as well. Water temps are dropping fast and fish are going to go nuts soon. Here are some of the ones i caught.  Saw a huge eye right along shore cruising when i clicked my light on it was giant and made a whirlpool when she took off.


----------



## fishslim

Nice looking fish congrats!! Fine tuning lures means more fish caught!!


----------



## puterdude

Congrats on the catches again.You guys are killing me.The area around here is dead,ain't nothing happening.Jshbuckeye & I were out again last night & tried 2 areas ,not even a bump,again the big ole skunk.Guess we are going to have to go west to get into some action.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Sounds like a plan, only problem I see is we get the big squadushe and then what, it isnt our backyard it is us, I dont know if I could handle that.


----------



## willieg89

nice fish you got there slim. seems you dont have a prob limiting everytime i get on here. keep it up


----------



## st.slippy

Nice work guys, last night was not my lucky night. We hit the water from boat first with no luck. Then hit the shore for about an hour, lost 2 lures and decided it was time to just walk away. I slapped my xrap on some concrete and it exploded, leaving just the nose and an eye


----------



## Jonboat1850

EE Fishslim man you guy's are making it look easy!! Great job 
Thanks for all the advise I really appreciate it. I know the lake pretty well & have several spots in mind as I said it's more of a confidence thing with casting Shallow divers over deeper water. 
I just got back from Florida so once I get some caching up done I'll give it a whirl & keep you posted Thanks again


----------



## TexasPete

Aspire to your saugeye greatness, Slim...

The lure tuning does actually make a HUGE difference and I highly recommend trying it- From my short time trying my hand at Saugeye, it can mean the difference between fish and skunked.


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice work, keep the reports coming!


----------



## EE

Capital outdoorsman said:


> Finding the lead tape threw me for a loop. I thought hardware store first.....wrong. Go to your local sporting goods store to the golf section (sometimes tennis). That's where you'll find it.


 
Capital, that stuff can be hard to find, that's for sure. something else to keep in mind - if you go with the lead tape, check your lure frequently. It's a great product, quick and easy to use.
I use the 'very thin wire' thing around my trebles (that thing that I posted on Slippy's fish ohio saugeye thread) because sometimes the lead tape comes off and you may not know it for a while. there will be times when you will be banging rocks and in those times, you'll need to check your lures frequently to make sure the tape is still there. 
good fishing
EE


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Think I'm going to change my screen name to one trick pony. Went out 6 times in the last week. I get 1 saugeye every time. Can't quite figure it. Certainly better than nothing but....Most times I get one within 20 minutes making me think I showed up at the right time and then I don't get another bite. One of these times I'm going to get it right. Lost 2 HJs at Hoover last night. Time to restock. Wife is going to be annoyed. 

How much wire do you guys use on your trebbles?


----------



## fishingredhawk

Nice fish Pete! Let's go chase some saugeye sometime!


----------



## Madfisher

Man you guys are killing the saugeye fishing this way. Nice fish to all!! Do you think this type of night fishing would work for walleye as well? If so I might give it a try at CJ Brown tonight. Again nice fish to all and a big thanks for any info......Dan


----------



## andesangler

Madfisher said:


> Do you think this type of night fishing would work for walleye as well?...Dan


Toothies all around Ohio are getting hungry. For some night-time walleyes on the rocks posts, go to OGF's Lake Erie forum. I would expect the basics to apply almost anywhere the fish live.

andesangler


----------



## fishslim

Best night yet first spot was a bust. Next spot notta then third. spot it was on. Wind started blowin from southwest and brought the fish with it ended up catching 23 saugeyes with 2 piggies a 25 and a 26. left at 11 and they were still biting man going to be hard to sleep knowing big ones are cruising. Caught them on huskies and ghost x-rap. Moon is prime take advantage of it. will try to get pics off cell phone.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

23!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Good LORD! Nice work.


----------



## crittergitter

fishslim said:


> Best night yet first spot was a bust. Next spot notta then third. spot it was on. Wind started blowin from southwest and brought the fish with it ended up catching 23 saugeyes with 2 piggies a 25 and a 26. left at 11 and they were still biting man going to be hard to sleep knowing big ones are cruising. Caught them on huskies and ghost x-rap. Moon is prime take advantage of it. will try to get pics off cell phone.


You're killing me. If I had tagged a buck already I would be out there flinging huskys as well. Stupid deer hunting! lol


----------



## ying6

crittergitter said:


> You're killing me. If I had tagged a buck already I would be out there flinging huskys as well. Stupid deer hunting! lol


Boy do I understand... the only thing is, most of my fishing is done after hunting hours. If you fish enough, you will find the fish when they are feeding. Interesting, how one minute there is nothing and the next they are on... 
How many times have you been in out in a boat and just watched mark after mark go by on the screen and nothing... all of the sudden it is on.

-- Need to clarify, not saying critter or anyone else doesn't spend the time. Only Troy is unbelievable with the hours he is putting in.... what a great resource for us on here! - We should probably start paying him.


----------



## Wanda Walleye

way to go buddy glad to hear you had a day/night like that.Thats what you have been waiten for now just lanf your annual 10 pounder and another year in the books. Fishing has been slow on my end but I havent been out much/lately. I may try and squeeze an hour in tonight. Keep it up, I can imaginr how hard it is to get off when you tag fish like those. I was out in the spring with my boss and we were just slaying fish ohios and we had to leave most of the time I can get out of plans but not that day.


----------



## crittergitter

ying6 said:


> Boy do I understand... the only thing is, most of my fishing is done after hunting hours. If you fish enough, you will find the fish when they are feeding. Interesting, how one minute there is nothing and the next they are on...
> How many times have you been in out in a boat and just watched mark after mark go by on the screen and nothing... all of the sudden it is on.
> 
> -- Need to clarify, not saying critter or anyone else doesn't spend the time. Only Troy is unbelievable with the hours he is putting in.... what a great resource for us on here! - We should probably start paying him.


Ha, I try to fish a lot and hunt a lot. Though the wife dictates that I can do one or the other, but rarely both and never both a lot. lol 

I have hunted a LOT this fall. I have saugeye fished about 4 times.


----------



## JignPig Guide

st.slippy said:


> I too got into some big bass tonight. Hit last nights spot again too. The shad were there, but the eyes were not. Couldn't stay up to see if they would show up around the same time. Wanda came out and got 2 eyes just to rub it in. The largest bass looked a little rough. Had broken coloring and a lot of black on it.


Nice fish st.slippy!!! 

The coloring is just a birth mark on the bass. Kinda like freckles and moles or other types of birth marks on humans.


----------



## fishslim

Well should have gone back to spot i plowed them last night. But was not in the area so i hit 2 other spots only to get blanked. These fish will drive you crazy everything was right but only a few fish caught. Ying called and got some in his spot 2 was it and where i was another buddy got 1 then we went to other spot and he got one more. All fish by both guys were caught on jigs nothing on jerks or cranks. Did not stay out as long wanted to but mama called with pork and kraut waiting for me so home i went. Never think you got these fish figured out because they will humble you fast.!!


----------



## st.slippy

I ended up getting 8 tonight in about 2 hours. Took a break and went to a completely different spot, nothing going there, then went to one last spot nothing there. Bite was on for a while. Here are picks of the 5 I kept including one Fish Ohio. Buddy with me caught 4. I should have stayed put, but wanted to try some other areas, my mistake.


----------



## thigpend6

Congrats Slippy on what sounds like a great nite, and DEFINATELY looks like one! This rain should help the bite even more, hopefully i can get out sumtime this week before it slows down.


----------



## Wanda Walleye

well said slim and as for slippy the person he schooled lastnight was me. He was hot I think he got fish on every lure he threw. I will be honest I really struggle fishing slow paced and slippy has the patience as well as many others on this forum. He caught a few fish in the middle of a conversation with me not moving lure at all. I also had a guy near us trying to teach me how to fish I found it funny and just laughed to myself. I was hot with the vibe first two casts had solid fish and next three casts I lost 3 vibes so I had to switch and productivity slowed for me.


----------



## The Bream Reaper

Nice saugeyes everyone! I've enjoyed reading this thread.
Like andesangler said, it is pretty much how we do it up here in Erie.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Went all of November eyeless, broke the streak this evening with one 15 to 16 inch eye, may try to get out again this evening yet, boy did it feel good to feel a hit.


----------



## striperfreak

Anyone have any thoughts as to what this cold weather will do to em?


----------



## TexasPete

Fightin' the good fight, Slippy! Great looking fish.

Mike- Let's get together soon...shoot me a PM


----------



## fishslim

Jeff glad to hear you got one look out December. As for what cold weather is going to do. Welllllllllllllllllllll let me tell you,STAY HOME IT WILL BE TERRIBLE FISH WILL SHUT DOWN AND HIBERNATE ROCKS WILL FREEZE AND BE VERY DANGEROUS!! But just to make sure no one is getting hurt or to cold stay inside and warm i will fish for those saugeyes,JUST BECAUSE I AM A NICE GUY AND CONCERNED FOR ALL. Seriously it will be what at least some of us are waiting for near ice but not,with big fish really feeding. But again i would stay home and watch spring fishing shows and get items fixed up and ready for spring! I got out tonight before dark and alittle while after. Fish were hungry hooked up with 7 saugeyes on a new super secret lure i am testing for maker,and do the saugeyes love it!!! I lost 4 fish on it was not getting hook set in fish had drag set way to light,fixed it and got 3 nice 20-21" fish on the stringer. Ying6 was there drooling for a bait which i finally let him try one with which he caught one then i politely told him i needed it back for sample to be sent back to maker to see how it held up to the toothy critters. He would not give it back!! I WILL WAIT TILL HE IS NOT LOOKING AND CUT IT OFF! Good fishing everybody! And be smart fish at home!!!


----------



## st.slippy

I fished from 10-1 tonight. It was a pretty ugly night to be out, but did end up with 2 and lost 2. Had some bumps on the lure, but not really an aggressive bite. Both fish right around 17". One on xrap one on husky


----------



## ying6

In years past we have seen the amount of fish caught at night dramatically decrease, however the quality of the fish increase significantly. There are going to be some long hours of slow fishing without a bump and then you will feel the tick and the boot will be attached. 
Personally, if you are just getting into or trying to get someone into fishing like this... I think the past 2 weeks have been fantastic, numbers have been up. But there is going to be a time when the fishing will slow way way way down. That is when you decide if you want to put the hours in for a 10#er.

I would also like to add that I did catch more than 1 last night..... but one did come on the secret bait.


----------



## jshbuckeye

If the bite gets any slower for me it will slip into a coma, wont be good if I slip into a coma out there no one around to wake me up.


----------



## fishslim

Well was hoping to hit area i got fish last night for awhile but was not right so moved on to another spot for a quick try right at dark. Had 2 hits got one, Ying6 was there as well he had 4-5 hits and ended up keeping one hooked up as well. Wanted to get back out later tonight feel spot we were at was ripe for picking later but just could not get there. Oh well next time By the way everybody make sure you say Hi!! to Vic the lurker.  He is keeping a good eye on me and this thread!! Hi Vic maybe i will see you tomorrow on the west side!!! Hey Vic hope those eyes are biting for you up north be careful.!!


----------



## tchrist5

Got out tonight for the first time in Dec and was rewarded for going out and fighting the cold. Got my first jerk bait eye and a bonus largemouth. Fished with another buddy that is just getting into fishing and he also got a nice eye on jig. Fishslim you are right on about the moon light playing a big role as soon as the clouds moved out and the moon started shining fish were going crazy! Both eyes were around 18 and I would say the bass was in the same area. Will post pics later.


----------



## fishslim

got out this evening an froze so did my eyrs in my pole. Ended up with 9 with one damdy and lost another. caught 3 in 3 casts from a spot a guy fished hard for 4 hours. I must have got on spot right as they came in. Clown jerks were ticket.


----------



## st.slippy

Didn't have as much luck as slim. Hit one 20" saugeye and a 15" largemouth, and yes it was cold. As the wind picked up the ice on the eyelets of the rod won and I gave up. Not my monster fish, but sure put up a fight. Baitcasters in cold weather are a little tricky. Getting the hang of the spinning rod though.


----------



## Fishingislife

I made it out tonight and man was it cold with that wind! Eyelets were freezing up like crazy, managed to get 7 eyes with biggest at 23 inches.


----------



## fishslim

Heres picture of couple i got last night they are getting fatter.


----------



## xdusty

any news on the bite picking up during the day? nights are just too cold for me this time of year.


----------



## walleye24

Jiggerman has been smacking some nice eyes' lately... Here are a few pics!  

Bad news(for me ) walleye24 is on the bench with a hand injury! I am getting tired of just "takin" pics! Looks like another week before I get back in the lineup!!

Nice fish jiggy! Slim, you are correct... Eyes' are getting fatter!!


----------



## ying6

Drove around a couple lakes yesterday and night, did not see anyone out fishing... I mean anyone. Went to where the fish have been hitting for a lot of you and I did not see a soul! 
don't get me wrong, I didn't get out of the truck.... temp read 21. 
Couple spots I have been fishing already had skim ice on them Saturday morning, will be an interesting week. We need this wind and rain to push this stuff away!


----------



## Mushijobah

Hit a creek a few miles below a dam this evening. No eyed. Had something smack my husky, and break it off. It came floating up a few moments later. Can anyone guess the creek?!?!


----------



## dre

Good job on the saugeyes guys! I unfortutely have been skunked on Saugeye the last 2 nights i been out. I've tried Vibes, twister tails, and various other lures and nothing but a bunch of snags. I think I need to try out these HJ's, you guys seem to be slammin the fish with them. Did have a huge muskie up to the shore this evening but when i went to reach down and grab him by the gill and he thrash all over the place and out came my twister tail and away goes the fish. He definately looked 25+ inches atleast and fat. Plan on going out again Thursday night, hopefully won't freeze to death and can find where these eyes are hittin.


----------



## Fishingislife

Sounds like Mushi was fishing skunk creek?


----------



## fishslim

Fished for a little while tonight actually was not bad out but the fish were not busy at least for me. I put some miles on the feet tonight for notta bite. Went to a popular spot later in evening and there were 5-6 guys there. Heard later after meeting Hogjerker that Capitol outdoorsman broke the one fish string with a couple. Great job Brian and it was nice talking with you Hogjerker. Will be at it hard tomorrow night since i know the fish will be biting for me well i think they will after pattern i been going thru lately. Skunked one day next day fish,so tomorrow is fish day and i will be fishing west looking for some hogs along te ice edges!!


----------



## andesangler

Fishingislife said:


> Sounds like Mushi was fishing skunk creek?


(wiping off keyboard cover) LOL, I know that stretch of water like the back of my hand!

andesangler


----------



## crittergitter

Mushijobah said:


> Hit a creek a few miles below a dam this evening. No eyed. Had something smack my husky, and break it off. It came floating up a few moments later. Can anyone guess the creek?!?!


I know the flow you were on, but I am not sure the exact spot. That spot I told you about was lit up with people the day after the water level dropped. Also, I am guessing old FS is gonna be hitting it hard out there at a place they call RP. hehehe. Gonna get that next state record oughta there. It should be getting prime!


----------



## hogjerker

fishslim-
nice talking to you, too. And trust me, I took in every nugget you threw out there. That's the only way to learn is to listen to people who know and to put in the time. I'll be out there tonite (you know where i"ll be).


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Yes, the 1 fish string has been broken. Don't think I've ever caught 2 saugeyes so close together. I think about 5 min apart at most. One 16 and one 19. No trophys but tasty. Both were caught during loooooooong pauses. 

If my team wasn't playing tonight I'd be back out freezin my fingers off.


----------



## Scientific Angler

My buddies and I nailed the eyes last night. 21 fish caught between the three of us with three fish Ohio's. The biggest went just over 23'' and man was she fat. The biggest and smallest were released to get bigger. All caught on jerk baits on the pause. Attached is a the pic of the fat 23'' and the 8 kept medium sized fish on the stringer. It was a great night of fishing which I hope to replicate soon.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## fishslim

Great job guys that river is on fire wait till flow comes up some look out.


----------



## texasfisherman

where is this place at?


----------



## crittergitter

texasfisherman said:


> where is this place at?


Central Ohio. Multiple locations are being used. This thread contains a multitude of very, very useful information. It is up to you to take that information and apply it to your favorite central Ohio location that you know has saugeyes(alum, buckeye, hoover, oshaunessy) and go do your thing. Then report back to us how you did. That's how it works.


----------



## ying6

Nice fish and waders! One of my favorite spots has been locked up the last few nights. Hopefully it will become open again soon!


----------



## thigpend6

nice job on the eyes guy, cudos to you


----------



## fishslim

Critter when you say Oshay you meant scioto river system right!! You know more fish are south then north!! More river that way!! About time to get them jigs back out and do some damage,at least by the looks of future weather. Things are getting real close to locking up soon. Hey A.J. turn the light off next time your light is killing my eyes!!


----------



## acklac7

fishslim said:


> Things are getting real close to locking up soon. Hey A.J. turn the light off next time your light is killing my eyes!!


I was too busy holding fish too shut it off!...Snappy lil fish too :angry: . Looks like this rain is going to free up what ice there was and then its all downhill after thursday. Rain is going to bring alot of flows up and overboard tomorrow im afraid...Hey if there moving there not freezing right!?

And Scientific Angler (fishslim jr. ) is lying when he said "we" caught 21...He caught 15 while me and a buddy grabbed 3 a piece.


----------



## fishslim

Well due to a seminar and a cold i deferred the fishing tonight to the younger guys. i know a couple are out we will see how they do. Had a good time tonight with Ying6 talking with a group of walleye guys,was alot of fun and a lot of interesting questions were raised. Hope we did not confuse to many tonight. Mike would not shut up that guy can really talk. Just kidding Mike.


----------



## andesangler

Dang, I was at that seminar, and today came down with something, and I wasn't even sitting in the front row! And here I thought my head was hurting from trying to absorb all the info you guys shared.

You both did a great job--much appreciated. Buddy and I have started to plan for some technique adjustments, and he's working on his Dear Santa list. Gonna go look at one of the western lakes tomorrow with my brother. I expect to find ice, but who knows--a well-placed length of log chain might make all the difference.

andesangler


----------



## Net

fishslim said:


> Had a good time tonight with Ying6 talking with a group of walleye guys...


Seminar?....Featured speaker?....Man I need to check in here more often. tsk tsk poor Meagan.


----------



## fishslim

Oh Terry good to hear from you!!! Was worried you would show up and heckle us! We told them the importance of fishing deep for saugeyes like 2-3 foot deep!! Ans it is not a cold just my usual out in the cold to many nights sinus issues!! Tomorrow is going to be a fun day with lots of experimental bait testing going on at a highly secret location!


----------



## andesangler

Make that several highly secret locations--don't want to end up with a "Maumee-south" or another dead "Hoover honey hole"!

Was planning to treat my viral infection with hot beverages and my feet up by the fire, but got to thinking that cold air tends to clear my sinuses. Hmmm...Wife just made homemade chicken soup...I have a nice thermos...Hmmm...

andesangler


----------



## fishslim

Well ended up hitting more then one super secret honey holes this evening!! First one was not to productive couple fish caught by my buddy and i,which hit the super secret test bait. Left there after meeting Jiggerman there guess it is not so super secret after all,5 guys were there!! But next spot in a hour or so got lit up by the super secret bait. 4 in 4 casts at one point Dave and i ended up catching 10 fish and losing 3 pigs just did not have good hook sets. Not complaing though 8 fish with some 3-4 pounders will do. Had secret bait out 3 times now with 18 fish total in about 6 hours of use. I THINK I CAN SAY IT WORKS WELL!! When they hit it is usually a no doubter and engulfed. 4 of these were mine and 2 were Daves all others were let go. Will get back out and try couple other areas with bait tomorrow afternoon. Good Fishing!!


----------



## st.slippy

Man they are getting fat, nice work. I decided to be good and just played in the bathtub making more lures suspend. I also learned that it is not reasonable to try to make a floating lure a suspending lure. Used a lot of lead tape, and still not effective. When will this super secret bait come out????


----------



## fishslim

After they get to used to it maybe 3-4 years will take alot more testing i am afraid!! Crazy thing is it has been out ther for a good while just been very much improved!!


----------



## NLC25

Nice load of fish!

I think I am finally going to give it a shot this week as soon as exams are over. Thanks for posting these tips for the rest of us.

One question--which body of water is the best for a newbie?


----------



## jshbuckeye

Nice batch of fish there slim im hoping to be able to get out a little this evening and give them a shot.


----------



## crittergitter

Nice eyes FS. I have been battling a nasty sinus virus as well. It sucks!!!!!


----------



## fishslim

no limit tonight but 4 fish with 3 quality fish one 3 1/2, 4 and another at 5 pounds with 2 other good fish on. Buddy also hit 3 nice fish. Weather was great fish were there probably should have fished longer but called it quits early. Should be open water on some lakes that froze over weekend will be checking one out tomorrow. OH YEAH ALL CAUGHT ON SAME TEST BAIT!! WHICH ARE ABOUT USELESS NEED A NEW BATCH FOR FURTHER TESTING!! Good Fishing!!


----------



## ying6

However, it should be noted... as we fished last night, we found that the more neutral the fish the less productive the new bait was... 
I see no more mentions of Ying6 in posts with slim, guess he is feeling the heat with the competition starting to pick up. 
Terry, I know Maegan is a saint for putting up with me in general!


----------



## fishslim

Sorry Mike was not intended was just trying to keep it on the low down about the 3-0 fish kicking. Was trying to be nice okay i will be my old self from now on!  How many trips have i whooped you lately? there that better!!!


----------



## ying6

funny how the person that is winning normally has a lot more to say. It will come back around... I am just waiting for mine.


----------



## walleye24

ying6 on the back end of the wrong score again... Here it isn't even baseball season yet!!


----------



## ying6

walleye24 said:


> ying6 on the back end of the wrong score again... Here it isn't even baseball season yet!!


Walleye 24.. with this response I am under the impression the quote is done or do you have to make another trip with jiggerman?


----------



## fishslim

you are so right mike but i tried tio be good. you just asked for it. i know it will full circle. by the good come back mike hopefully dougs hand wil be able to handle that meeting. loll


----------



## walleye24

fishslim said:


> you are so right mike but i tried tio be good. you just asked for it. i know it will full circle. by the good come back mike hopefully dougs hand wil be able to handle that meeting. loll


slim, just couldn't resist on the take... ying6 understands!! He is always on the right end when i'm umpiring!!


----------



## fishslim

Stopped for awhile at a spot and got 3 small ones nothing to write home about. But just for record ying6 was not with me tonight so there is no reason to mention him in the post. Poor guy is just to wore out!! All that teaching stuff and baseball stuff then the stress of deer hunting i just have to say he's just to busy to fish right now.  Hang in the Mike i will try to catch a few for you till you get back in the swing of things!! Indian lake is locked up pretty tight as of this afternoon so do not waste time driving that way.


----------



## fishslim

Was able to get photo off camera. Here are some from other night caught on jigs and test bait. Caught by myself and Dave with Ying6 helping to land them.


----------



## cubsfan

It as great to see you starting of the winter bite with a bang slim. I have not been on the site for awhile but I fiqured you wld have some slabs on here by now nice fish!! I will pay for a trip wth you "lol" take care and keep catching them.


----------



## Cap'n Karl

Slim, I was hoping you'd take a picture of those fish and accidentally have that test bait in one of the corners!! Looks like you've had some good success with that stuff, Keep it up


----------



## ying6

Keep it up Troy, Karma is the real deal. Just a matter of time before I get mine.


----------



## EE

fishslim said:


> Sorry Mike was not intended was just trying to keep it on the low down about the 3-0 fish kicking. Was trying to be nice okay i will be my old self from now on!  How many trips have i whooped you lately? there that better!!!


 
Ouch, easy there Troy..... there are reputations that need to be upheld! J/K  I like the action on that bait, it'll be interesting to see if the success continues as the winter conditions get worse in coming months. I have my thoughts, we'll see. 

Got out and picked up a limit, started slow with 1 fish in about an hour on a husky. conditions were different since last time I got out to fish, so I switched to clown X-rap and that was the color and action needed.... got 4 in 15 minutes and then after a lull, another one right before I left. nothing big, 16-19 inch eaters (picture taken, all went back).


----------



## ying6

I could never have the reputation of the great slim... so I will play 4 or 5 fiddle in the band. 
EE - did you go this morning? If you are free at some point today or tomorrow let me know, I have something to give you.


----------



## EE

ying6 said:


> I could never have the reputation of the great slim... so I will play 4 or 5 fiddle in the band.
> EE - did you go this morning? If you are free at some point today or tomorrow let me know, I have something to give you.


lol, no doubt..... I've been on the short end of that stick too many times to count. will be out and about this afternoon.


----------



## fishslim

Oh Mike i am only kidding it was just last September you was kicking my butt all the time. Have to get it in there while i can.  Erik nice to hear bite was going on. Those raps can be deadly. Good job. How was Traffic?


----------



## crittergitter

Yeah, I had to run some errands last night about 8pm. It was near 50 degrees and I thought.............I should be at Alum. Still fighting this nasty cold though, so I went on home.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Buckeyes N. shore has been locked up tight will check other side of lake. I maybe headed west for a trip god willing.


----------



## ying6

Don't forget about October... that was a GREAT month for me. then I decided the deer were more important and I have been blanked every where!!
Last night was a freakish night, a lot of guys probably got out that don't normally and they probably hit the places that were clean and open. The next few nights will start the cold thoughts again. Hopefully I can find some open water away from you guys to fish!


----------



## fishslim

Well Mike came up with a spot to fish then never went so i kindly went there for about a half hour before going to daughters. t was a good choice Ying6 you were right they were there!! Ended up catching 4 in about 25 minutes 3 in about 10 cast all on the secret bait which by the way was so far down there throats it took long needle nose pliers to get it back.  They hammered it even with the wind and bow in line it was no doubt. I kindly called Mike and thanked him which in turn he promptly told me i was welcome in sooo many words!! Another guy i know had same idea and texted me thinking i was home only to find out i beat him there. Both Mike and Dave showed up later and got into some as well. Wish i could have stuck around but there is always tomorrow. Never to cold for a saugeye to bite!! Fish were 14" 16" 18" and a 20-21" i quick released at shore!! Good fishing!!


----------



## fishslim

Well went back to spot from last night and got 3 pretty quick then went elsewhere hoping to find a piggy feeding but that was a bust. So back to first spot and ended up with 2-more out of 3 bites. All on jigs no jerks at all. Love that jig bite!! None were huge all eaters.


----------



## jiggerman

You need to change your name to fish all the time


----------



## fishslim

Tried a spot tonight for short period of time should of been fish but ended up one bite i wiffed and another gut got one eaeter on a jig. Had to get home to boy sick with flu. Wow is that nasty stuff. Was hoping to get back out later but not looking good. Should be a good bite somewhere with front coming in. Well hope somebody got out there to find them. By the way we need to congratulate Lurker Vic for his awesome 4" bluegill he got today on the ice. I heard your new vex or whatever type you got works really well urrrrrrrrr that is if you had your plug to charge it. Ouch that sucks Vic i hope you find it. You guys save me a few alright.


----------



## xdusty

slim what should i be looking for when the water is down low like this? ive found plenty of points, ledges, and roadbeds that are productive during the spring, but they are all kinda above water now. being forced to shore fish this time of year i dont know what is or isnt a likely spot to be holding saugeye. im yet to even figure out if its better to be on the side of the lake that has the current kicking up 2 foot waves straight at you or the other side that puts the wind at your back. id think the side with the current but you can only cast 20 feet with the wind like that in your face and the the huge waves make it nearly impossible to work a lure.


----------



## st.slippy

Got out for a little bit was a cold and wet night. Lost a nice muskie close to shore and a few bumps, that was it. Maybe I need to get back to the jigs. I'm more comfortable with them, but wanted to learn the huskies to get that hog


----------



## Fishingislife

I was out also and got into some s-eyes, got 4 with biggest at 22 inches.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

is there still open water at Alum?


----------



## onthewater

Capital outdoorsman said:


> is there still open water at Alum?


Some ice in coves but main lake north and south of Cheshire is still ice free. Iced in from Big Run area north.


----------



## Wanda Walleye

xdusty said:


> slim what should i be looking for when the water is down low like this? ive found plenty of points, ledges, and roadbeds that are productive during the spring, but they are all kinda above water now. being forced to shore fish this time of year i dont know what is or isnt a likely spot to be holding saugeye. im yet to even figure out if its better to be on the side of the lake that has the current kicking up 2 foot waves straight at you or the other side that puts the wind at your back. id think the side with the current but you can only cast 20 feet with the wind like that in your face and the the huge waves make it nearly impossible to work a lure.


I am bored so I will answer for slim and he can add later. Im going to explain in ways that may insult your intelligence I appolgize in advance. After Fal turnover which is basically the mixing of all 3 water colums inside a lake churn and the water temperature in the lake is relatively the same throughout the lake body as well as oxygen levels. This is very important because eyes become scattered because the water conditions are the same throughout the column. In other words they are not seeking paticular ph levels water temp etc because they dont have a choice because they are relatively the same throughout no more thermocline. so with that said saugeyes are more likely to be just as active in the deepest part of the lake as they are shallow. with that in mind you may want to focus on areas with extreme drop offs for example rip raps near bridge. the factor that remains the same is light penetration however light penetrates the least because of current sun angle. Now since we know this information we can decide that night or clamy days may be best for fishing near shore but not always. flats near deep water is also a great choice. Anywhere can be good but these are areas i look first. remember slim, slippy, and myself dont typically stay long if fish are not located. typically you will catch a fish in the first 5 casts if they are near. anywhere near the river or fastes droping slopes fit the bill along with rocks gravel or structure are target spots that hold forage. remember slow the f down this is impossible for me and is why I get smoked this time of year by buddies. I have caught my best winter saugeyes while talking on the phone or buddy next to me not moving lure at all in some cases for minutes. This is challenging for me in specific because I am aggresive and I hate hate hate being cold. Unfornately for myself and others who dont venture out often this time of year is trophy eyes are more abundant then anyother time until spawning. In conlusion take the factors that you know for example, sun, barometer, wind, moon,etc and combine those with structure relative to deep water most of the time. This is the opposite of Spring by the way atleast for me. Tune in tomorrow and i will explain the 4 stages of winter time water classifications . just kidding. Trevor out! Good luck catch a 12 lber for me while im next to my fake fireplace.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Good post W.W. I like it when they are broke down like that. Any info for the spring bite? I start shallow myself. I like to throw jigs 1/8 to 1/4 with a floating jig tied approx 6 to 12 inches above the regular jig on a 6" inch section of line. I like the humps in the middle of lakes especially if they have a long point or the long points to an island or land I start deep and fish my way up it and the fish seem to usually be shallow in the spring for me. At least the active ones.


----------



## fishslim

Thanks for answering Trevor i have had the flu all weekend and just now getting about. As for the wind question this time of year i do not usually fish the wind straight into shore unless it is a breeze or light wind. Sometimes the calm side of lake has the activity depending if bait is present. If you find a area where the wind is pushing hard to look for juts or elbows in the shoreline that create breaks from strong wind. These areas can be deadly fish will stack in them and ambush the confused baitfish as they get pushed by or into slack areas. Hit a point is getting pounded but the bay is not fish near that break from the wind and see if there are fish there. Otherwise look for shore where wind hits it at a angle and try that area. Springtime,summer,fall i will fish with waves soaking me at certain spots as fish are more active or agressive at that time. Now they or we should say the big girls are wanting to not waste there energy just find easy pickings and keep fattening up there eggs. So take the structure you are seeing then look at the other aspects around it if it fits the scenario then it should hold fish. I said it should but not all do. So as Trevor said keep moving until you find active fish or a spot that you feel is right and work it hard around dark and after trying to find the feed pattern of the fish on that spot. This means plenty of time without bites but after you put time in and hit the feed period it will cut out alot of search time in future. And yes Slippy do not forget about jigs and soft plastics especially this time of year!!


----------



## HappySnag

Wanda Walleye-i like yours writing,teory is good but praktis explanation is much beter.

snag


----------



## Wanda Walleye

HappySnag said:


> Wanda Walleye-i like yours writing,teory is good but praktis explanation is much beter.
> 
> snag


let me be clear about one thing before you make any assumptions. This stuff that I explain I use for decision making. This is not a site where many say exactly where they were fishing unless fishing was lousy. You are right that information i gave is not reslolute but it has helped me catch over 2000 saugeyes/walleyes in me recorded history. which is 5 years. I also like to think about the science aspect of fishing in fact much of the time I enjoy company catching more than myself. I cant help people if they just want to know where the hot spots are because thats cheating yourself. I can only help with people with there decision making. Again, use the variables you know and make an educated decision on where you fish. I am never fishing a location because its convienent or easy. I always have a reason to be where I am. In fact I have never in my entire life fished a spot that was given to me on ogf. The biggest thrill for me is finding my own fish. 

If that is not what you meant and you were talking about my presentations, baits, and or experience in this time of year then all I can say is there are 365 days in a year and I have fished 127 of them and the year still has a few more days. I set a goal of catching 300 alum saugeyes this year and I surpassed that in early august. My goal for erie was 200 and I didnt make it I got 187. I dont share on hoover ever so thats why I dont post this time of year on what I catch and hint hint thats where I fish in the winter almost always I will say the bite has been better this year.

Lastly, I will say that 75 percent of the time if you find active fish you will catch them. The reason I say this is because my biggest weakness is presentation and I have had not much trouble catching fish. This is a big down fall for me though because my odds of catching those smarter toothy critters will be reduced. I have one thing going my way I am only 29 and have the rest of my life to work on fine tuning as long as I stay single. Besides I dont need to give presentation info because slim, slippy, ying and others do such a wonderful job of explaing it for us. Remeber we all have something unique to offer on this site and I have developed good frinds on here.

jshbuckeye,

mid to late spring on alum was phenomenal last year and I will say bass style fishing workrd great. I caught them around the entire lake in shallow water as litlle as six inches deep. I use jigs a lot but if the crank bite is on I prefer it. I think I use jigs so much I just like casting something different and I like the strikes better. something that worked great was when leaving a spot throw your lure out of the back and troll with you trolling motor and you will be surprised. I will also suggest tipping baits with live bait if you arent catching. As for the science aspect it depends on what phase of the spring bite you are talking about. Fishing styles above were used in late spring early spring is much different for me. I typically fish hoover in early spring and will not give much info but for late spring on alum I will share what is neccesary.


----------



## Mushijobah

Love the posts Wanda. You're a great teacher. I'm up at Hoover...a lot. If you happen to see me, say what's up!


----------



## st.slippy

Well said Wanda. Slim, I know you are often saying the jig bite is on, and I want to go to it. The only thing is I dedicated the majority of this year trying to really get the jig bite down. Wanda can attest to this, as I stuck with it, even when cranks were producing better. I even threw jigs when it made no sense and it worked. I wanted to learn how to use them well. This late fall I have dedicated to stickbaits, not because it's all that works, but I want to really learn the lure. I know you saw me a handful of times working a lure when it wasn't producing, but because I want to learn it. If I kinda suck at everything, I catch far less fish. If I'm pretty good with a few things, I know that when the fish want it, I'm going to get them. I want to throw jigs so often, but unless I am catching fish on the jerk, and getting the feel for what I need to be doing, I don't feel like I'm learning as much. Then I'll be the same as I was this year, not better. I know this may sound dumb to some of you, but it's my method of learning. Before I would throw everything at them and not have much production, because I didn't have a feel for what the lure should be doing.


----------



## Wanda Walleye

Mushijobah said:


> Love the posts Wanda. You're a great teacher. I'm up at Hoover...a lot. If you happen to see me, say what's up!


im happy to help where i can. I appreciate the compliment especially from one of the premier outdoorsmen on here. by the way how has hunting season been this year.


----------



## fishslim

I see how it is give everyone all the info you can for Alum and be selfish about Hoover!! Whats so special about that lake?????????? You guys got it down and keep on helping out like you do when someone asks. But what is the secret vodoo about Hoover and all the secret locations that anybody who fished it already knows. I love it Hoover guys are a special breed but they sure will run when they here the bite is on at Alum or a not to be mentioned river!! I truly agree with you Trevor Hoover this fall and winter is by far the better lake to fish especially for the 14-22" fish. But where are the big fish at Hoover? They were biting earlier in fall i know that for a fact but they seem to have left the planet. Anyone banging any quality heavy weights over there? Got out at another lake this evening for 2 hours got 2 hits on jerks one was a fat 5 pounder the other felt just as good but came unbuttoned. Couple other smaller ones were caught as well but that was it. I bet a certain spot at hoover is producing well this evening wished to stay out longer but had to get home. Plan on hitting 2-3 spots tomorrow night maybe even hoover and join the party!! Slippy i understand completely that is how you learn a bait but while your learning i am going to be throwing some plastic.


----------



## fishslim

Oh yeah WAY TO GO GUYS THIS THREAD HAS SURPASSED 10,000 VIEWS!!: AWESOME!!


----------



## st.slippy

Hey Hoover is a relatively new lake to me. I have spent 98% of my overall time on Alum. Wanda grew up around Hoover. I"VE always been told not to talk about hoover much. don't know why, but that is the truth. If you remember last August I just started fishing for saugeye. At that time I didn't even know what one looked like. I have no problem watching you catch fish, whether I am or not. I have been hitting both lakes a lot, and hoover has produced for me at a slightly faster presentation, which is good for me. I just need to get some of that secret bait!!!


----------



## fishslim

Yep i agree about Hoover it is the spot for a faster retrieve this year no doubt. So if you are having trouble with letting your stick bait sit still or dead sticked then Hoover will help you out as far as having a better chance to catch a fish right now. Last year it was not that way but i think alot of it is because of the amount of smaller fish thriving there right now and they are just more agressive. That was the same for Indain this fall fish were smaller and a faster retrieve was the ticket. Keep at it it will be a good end of week for eyes!!


----------



## fishslim

Okay Capt'n Karl and all others who been asking here is a picture of the super secret bait in the mouth of a pesky critter. Hope you happy!!!


----------



## crittergitter

fishslim said:


> Okay Capt'n Karl and all others who been asking here is a picture of the super secret bait in the mouth of a pesky critter. Hope your happy!!!


Looks like a corn cob. lol


----------



## Mushijobah

Is that a giant meal worm?!

And Wanda: Hunting was good to me this year. a buck, a doe, multiple dove, multiple ducks, multiple squirels. Time to concentrate on eyes and muskie 

I might stick around tonight for an hour of stick bait madness.


----------



## Wanda Walleye

Slim when that saugeye gets done hitten that cuban can you pass it around. Man alive you like to use expensive equipment.lol


----------



## Wanda Walleye

As for Hoover it is my home lake and if I ever need some privacy or just plain R&R I like to go there. I havent even shared much with Steve if you can believe that. For me Hoover was what got me into this sport. I honestly believe whole heartedly if you can figure out Hoover on a daily basis you are one of the best in the state. I put a lot of work into Hoover early in my fishing career and for some reason I just cant share. Besides I had a lot of help from my family and frinds and they would be deeply disappointed if I shared some of our traditional spots or stlyes. I will say this I have never seen anyone fish my favorite summer spot and we wont fish it if anyone is around. Most of the guys on Hoover are quiet anyways unless you are below the spillway or venture out to oxbow. To this day I have never disagreed with slim until now but I have caught all my lunkers at hoover including my biggest just under 10 lbs and believe it or not she was not caught in the fall or winter.


----------



## fishslim

I told you it was a super secret bait,exspensive to!! Trevor you did not understand my question i was not saying there are no big fish in Hoover quite the opposite. What i was saying is where are they right NOW,lot of fish being caught but not the big fish. i know for a fact guys that are tired of the small ones and have gone elsewhere in search of bigger fish. As for giving up spots I Be Kidding You!! Yes Hoover is a interesting lake but i honestly have not fished it much anymore because i bought a boat with to big of a motor and i am to tight to buy a kicker or i would be there alot more especailly in summer when Alum is under siege from boaters. So your spots are safe for now!


----------



## Wanda Walleye

you know me I always misunderstand the question. troy if you decide to get a kicker sometime after Christmas you know where I work I can get you a new mercury for possibly 20 percent off. or maybe you need some new electronic updates like lowrance hd or the brand new structure scan. You are right my biggest fish on hoover have come at a different time of year but I also put in less hours this time of year gearing up for next year. Actually lastnight I figured out something differnt I am going to do for the early spring bite. Anyways, I wish you and everone else a happy holiday and I hope for lots of new fishing toys to show up under the tree tonight.


----------



## Mushijobah

Got two tonight in the crazy wind after work. Casting 20 ft. into the wind is ROUGH. PS if anyone finds my boat registration that flew out of my truck when I opened the door, I would be very happy to come pick it up


----------



## Fishingislife

Papers have been found on the bank of alum creek at 4:47 am christmas morin!


----------



## HappySnag

Wanda Walleye-i do not criticy you,i was hapy whot you wrote,how to look for eye and how to fish for them,that help my confident when i fish,friday i stoped at Burr Oak lake and fish from 3pm till 7pm at beach and dock 4 with jig and rapala #12 no hits. lake had some ice,3 guys were fishing from boat they had dozen crapies 10 to 12 inch,catch with jigs and minows of the botom.how you know by the weather the fishing should be good or bad,i was deer hunting i saw 30 squerel 3 days,after deer hunting i went to cleen the squerals i sit in tree same spot 2 days and did not see one ,i ges the weather told them not to come out,welcom anybody opinion on this.

thanks
snag


----------



## fishslim

Well if you know me from the past years you know i also will be out on Christmas eve and Christmas,this year ws no exception. I was also playing in the wind but with the secret Bait as bait of choice. It was the right call fished couple bodies of water and the move i made from first spot was money. The fish were there and feeding before front kicked in big. Had 15 fish hooked with 12 making landfall. They were pounding it hard and had fish even boiling in water around me. Well got out today and hit 2 other spots mid-day with good results. Caught 3 fish with one going back and ran into buddy who on his 1 or second cast pounded a nice one as well which is in picture with mine from today. Dave hope you and the boy are able to get into them later. Secret bait was used again,then i had about a hour before wife was going to work so i hit a spot real close to home on another lake and was rewarded with 2 more. Had to get home but might have to check it out again tomorrow sometime. Good Fishing. And Mushi glad Fishingislife is looking after you got to watch those loose papers those blew along ways. First pic from last night and other from today.


----------



## Mushijobah

Thanks Fishinislife!!! So glad you found my papers below 5th ave. dam on the Olentangy!!!!


----------



## Wanda Walleye

HappySnag said:


> Wanda Walleye-i do not criticy you,i was hapy whot you wrote,how to look for eye and how to fish for them,that help my confident when i fish,friday i stoped at Burr Oak lake and fish from 3pm till 7pm at beach and dock 4 with jig and rapala #12 no hits. lake had some ice,3 guys were fishing from boat they had dozen crapies 10 to 12 inch,catch with jigs and minows of the botom.how you know by the weather the fishing should be good or bad,i was deer hunting i saw 30 squerel 3 days,after deer hunting i went to cleen the squerals i sit in tree same spot 2 days and did not see one ,i ges the weather told them not to come out,welcom anybody opinion on this.
> 
> thanks
> snag


I am glad to hear you are getting a lot of time in the great outdoors. as for weather this timeof year I believe the best time to fish is before a front and sometimes the begging of a front. I believe during the spring and late summer fishing can be especially challenging after cold fronts. This time of year with water temps being relatively similar throughout the column i believe it is not as big of a factor. the spring can be very challenging because scientifically saugeyes walleyes like a mean temp of about 65 degrees. however with surface temp changing so drastically this can be challenging. hyothetically you would want to find areas with the warmest water this time of year because that where you would find fish with a higher metabolism and be basically more active fish. I will be the first to admit that this time of year is when I really struggle. I seem to have a good day if I land 3 or 4 but most times i only gey 1 or 2 and the ocassional skunk. On indian I favor a lot better but I also fish in the afternoons only this time of year and I have never really experienced night fishing this time of year, mainly because I am a boat guy and i know my favorite bite of the year could break loose anytime and I just like to be on a tournament type schedule. I only know of one night time fishing tourney and that is on erie in the fall. so its pointless for me to practice at night if my goal is to be competitive in a tournament. I have already got some new stradegies i am working on for the early spring and i hope i have some better luck this year. I will say that vibes were my best lure last spring had very limited sucess with jigs except oneday I got 5 suspended over 35 ft of water and I was dead sticking almost crappie style fishing. I am also all over the state this time of year and its hard for me to get a handle on one body of water over another. remeber this is all opinion and stuff that has worked and hasn't worked for me in the past. good luck and I appologize for being so defensive I have a tendancy to do that on ocasion.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Great info here guys OGF is blessed to have the Central Ohio saugeye crew

I'm surprised theres any left


----------



## HappySnag

fishslim -good job on the s-eye,how deep you run your lures,when you crank and pause how long a pause you make in seconds,i like to get some idea if i am testing to get some fish.

thanks
snag


----------



## fishslim

Happysnag i only crank or pull lure down a couple hard cranks, then let is pause sometimes as much as a minute before giving it a couple light pulls then let i set again. Depends alot on wind if much wind then you need to keep contact with lure as wind moves it along. Other times it is a very slow steady reel with light twitches and only a couple second pause. If you go back in this thread you will find plenty of explaination on this from myself and other guys. Good Fishing!!


----------



## HappySnag

fishslim -how you fish with jig and wibe for fall s-eye,from shore and from boat.

snag


----------



## fishslim

What a awesome night to fish just a winter wonderland out there. Fish were not real active but managed 3 on the secret bait. I am not kidding when i say they hit it harder then mid-summer bite. It is crazy how hard they bang it,and it is all the way down there throat no matter what size they are. Happysnag to much to write down again best thing you could do is use search button type in vibe then after looking over all the threads already posted about how to use them you can search Jig and find a ton on it as well. There are many ways as you will see both from shore or boat. Oh yeah quickly LURKER VIC just a reminder when using Secret Bait will really up your bite ratio if on properly there is a top and bottom.  Just trying to help,you know Mike is always looking out for you!!


----------



## Wanda Walleye

Nice job Troy, it did look fun out there.


----------



## fishslim

It was not fun out there tonight i hit a open channel on indian and got some but WOW IT WAS BRUTAL!! Still love it! That lake is locking up quick any open water will be gone as soon as wind dies out. Fish hit a jerkbait tonight not hard very light bite. Bite was half hour at best.


----------



## HappySnag

fishslim-at least you got some,did you try any deferent lures.

snag


----------



## fishslim

No conditions were right for jerkbait so that is what i used. Maybe if i fished longer i would have tried the secret bait.


----------



## fishslim

Stopped at spillway tonight for awhile before dark. Put 2 saugeyes in the bucket fast and then wham a small muskie hit. Got rid of it and 10 cast later the lightest bite yet i have had on the secret bait,only to turn out to be a 38-40" muskie this fish was thick,thick got her to sidewalk and just as i put pliers on hook she shook hard and was gone. I heard couple others were hooked there today. Well good thing water was moving good because it got COLD FAST,BRRRRRRR! Will be making ice good tonight.


----------



## fishslim

Well been playing on the ice lately,been getting some saugeyes that way but drove by a spot tonight with open water and had to feel the arm casting instead of lifting. Did not fish long but did hit a good heavy fish only to have her come unbuttoned about half way in. Only bite i had it was right at dark,was fun though will be back there trying again soon!! There is some open water but very little at Alum right now. Checked a cove and found 3" of ice right off shore so would say it is getting about there,rest of this week and weekend should put some thick ice on it. Good Fishing be smart stay safe!!


----------



## Perchy101

Troy, Might be down in one of the coves on Saturday fishing for Crappie/Whatever wants to come bite my line.....


----------



## Mushijobah

Lots of good info here as mentioned in another recent post...should I click 'Post Quick Reply'? I think yes 

Back to the future BUMP


----------



## acklac7

second the bump...The whole lure tuning deal has had profound effects on the # of fish I catch year-round, without this thread I never would have gotten serious about it (tuning).


----------



## fishslim

Moke11 put this in post but i have had a bunch of ones asking fall/winter bite tactics and how to's. This post is loaded with info and will maybe make less typing this fall/winter bite. Many veteran saugeye chasers posted on this thread and a good reread for those still learning and for those new on site or to jerk bait fishing in fall/winter. Good fishing!!


----------



## fishslim

Bumping this thread agin it is getting close to that time of year might as well get the fun started with this thread for any new on site wanting good info on tuning baits and much more. Enjoy!!


----------



## ying6

I think with the lakes being lowered.. there could be a lot more opportunity to look over shorelines to fish. I am thinking of a few locations right now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol, That makes 3 times now i have read this thread from start to finish! Amazeing how much you can learn from reading.


----------



## fishslim

So True Ying am remembering some spots from couple years back when they dropped it way down made many more areas very fishable. Man Mike i am drooling already about the one spot we found where Martys larger swim baits just tore them up!!


----------



## ying6

yep and it is so easy to fish it...


----------



## fishslim

That is so true usually just a nice steady retrieve is all you need to do,the key is finding the right speed and depth to truly be successfull. Be sure if from shore to vary retrieves. I like many times to start fishing a area high with swimbait hitting the water and then start reeling pretty steady even fast keeping rod tip high to see if active fish are up feeding. Then after couple cast i will sink it all the way down and work bottom area if nothing countdown to different depths covering all possible areas fish might be at.Be sure to always let bait fall on semi taunt line have whacked many fish as bait is falling to bottom if you do not have line slack out you will never know they touched it unless fish enhaled it and swimming away with it,had that happen before as well. Also guys we have found that using a small wire snap NOT A SWIVEL really works nice on swims it allows the jig head more freedom allowing it to roll back and forth without resistence,also easier at night to change baits fast. Good Fishing


----------



## Fishermon5

After reading this thread again (thanks for bringing it back this year), I was inspired (given it was a rainy day) to go out and test out my new jerk baits. After 3 hours, I did manage a nice smalley, a black crappie, a white bass, and a Saugeye (all fish were C&R).


----------



## fishslim

Nice Job good looking Smallie. Man been wanting to get out been sick since friday. Heard Ying6 went out today at Alum and caught at least 10 saugeyes and a few other species as well. Was hoping to hit the water tonight but still not up to par. Saugeyes are safe at least one more day. Good Job guys.


----------



## Fish Slayer

You guys got me stirred up with all the talk about eyes. Definately got to get back after them soon!


----------



## fishslim

Went out in the wind for awhile but not long still feeling lousy. Hit a river spot and got 2 smallies and one saugeye about 16". Moved to Alum Creek just to see what the boat guys ended up doing and everyone i talked to said it was slow and windy!! I hit by one of the ramps and got couple white bass and one dink eye. Headed home after that. Swaggin Minnow caught all my fish Chartruese with a 3/16th head on. Will be getting better soon looking at the weather report with nice cool nice coming. Good fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job slim. It was really slow for us as well yesterday from the boat at alum


----------



## Fishermon5

fishslim said:


> Nice Job good looking Smallie. Man been wanting to get out been sick since friday. Heard Ying6 went out today at Alum and caught at least 10 saugeyes and a few other species as well. Was hoping to hit the water tonight but still not up to par. Saugeyes are safe at least one more day. Good Job guys.


Thanks Fishslim, it sure was nice to get out and do some wading. I finally made the investment and bought some waders (no more wading in late-march/early April with shorts and 7 layers of sweatshirts). It was pretty hot though with 3.5mm neopreme, but they sure will be nice once fall hits. 

Tight Lines


----------



## Fish_Heads

fishslim said:


> Went out in the wind for awhile but not long still feeling lousy. Hit a river spot and got 2 smallies and one saugeye about 16". Moved to Alum Creek just to see what the boat guys ended up doing and everyone i talked to said it was slow and windy!! I hit by one of the ramps and got couple white bass and one dink eye. Headed home after that. Swaggin Minnow caught all my fish Chartruese with a 3/16th head on. Will be getting better soon looking at the weather report with nice cool nice coming. Good fishing


 We (my son & I )were some of those boat guys (black Lund) you talked to. Managed to boat 10 crappies (9 keepers) & one small cat about a pound or so. Spent the day trolling & my son cast the shore blow downs with minimal luck. A nice cooler day on the lake for sure, but the bite was tough.

Nice to meet you & next time down I'll be sure to PM you for a report. We may have to try those soft swim baits you showed me to change up our luck nest trip.

Tom


----------



## st.slippy

This cold weather and this thread gets me all fired up!!!! I know we are still a little ways out, but I can't wait. Will probably be out tonight or take my daughter out on the boat tomorrow if wind will allow.


----------



## ying6

Yep, got out on Sunday. It was a very steady bite for everything. I managed 6 keeper eyes (first limit in awhile from Alum). I also caught a dozen or so crappie and catfish (most cats were very small). 
Caught them all on a transition spot, about 15yards from each other. Fish were stacked in one area and I just kept going over the location picking through them. All caught on harness, all in 9-4ft of water. Most of the better eyes were caught shallow and all of the catfish and crappie were caught right when I would come from deeper water. Needless to say I started to target the shallower area and ended up with the limit. Great day to sit under the top and fish. 
Did miss casting, but sometimes it is not in the cards.
Ying


----------



## fishslim

Stopped for awhile yesterday at Indian one dink and some white bass,found a nice current spot and was ready to get at least a couple decent eyes not to be!! Threw vibes,and swims the dink came on the swim and the white bass pounded a 3/16th chartruese vibe slow hopped off bottom in current. Water just way to warm yet. Thinkin about checkin a spot tonight with current couple weeks back same conditions Saugeyes were there and busy we will see.


----------



## Skippy

It's getting cold out and I hate wearing gloves when fishing. I'v been doing this for a few years now and it sure helps out. Wraping the reel seat and just a small part of the reel will let you fish without gloves, at least for a while longer before the gloves come out. Sure helps keeping the cold metal off of your hands and the best part is you DON'T loose any of the feel of your rod. 
I used to use the camo velcro tape they sold for bow handles but I can't find it anymore so now I use a 3/4 insulating tape, it's about 1/32 inch thick and has a backing that peels off as you put it on. I just leave it on all year.


----------



## Skippy

Wrapping the hooks with lead wire will let you cast these little rapalas like you have a rock tied on to your line, even into the wind. They will still float at a rest but will work a little deeper and you can work them much much slower.

I use .025 lead wire. Take the hook off then hold it in a small pair of vice grips and wrap on the wire. I then put on a coat of clearr lure finish to both help hold the wire on and keep the lead from oxidizing. 

Also note that the split rings are removed and the nose wire is turned down a little. This will give the lure a little more action. I even do this with my HJ's
Give it a try. I know it works and good luck to you.


----------



## fishslim

Heres the thread from years past saw someone was looking for info on how to use jerk baits. Key in thread is the importance of fine tuning the jerkbait to suspend an stay in place not rising not sinking. By the way the girls are waking up got a 8# and 7# last night on lemon lime crush rogue tuned to set in place. The 7# eye hit 10 feet in front of me while bait was setting dead still. It was the most violent strike on a jerk bait i have ever had,thought pole was coming out of my hands. Thrilling stuff  went to another area later and hit a 6# 8 oz. Girl on a lemon pearl Joshy swim. Had 21 pounds in 3 fish best night in a long while. Enjoy thread and get out there.


----------



## fishslim

Here is picture of the 7# girl having trouble getting 8# picture to load will keep trying or will load up my grass shot of her.


heres the 8lber on a jerkbait
 

Heres the 6-8 on a joshy swim


----------



## Big Joshy

As was mentioned you have to put in LOTS of time before you can have a night like Slim just had. I was getting the texts last night Unbelievable monster eyes one after another. The fish are finally fully awake for the fall bite it seems.


----------



## webby

Good work troy. We were the ones fishing with ya most the evening. We ended up with 15 nice eaters. They really woke up around 10. Fish were loaded with shad. One of mine had 25 two inch shad in its belly. Goin back tonight. Good luck out there


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Yeup it's very important to have that perfect suspend even tho it takes trimming of suspen dots and quite a bit of test runs ha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thanks troy, and nice fish man,congrats...


----------



## freshwater_newb

WOW!

Epic fishes you got there. Well deserving of resurrecting this thread.

Respect, Sir!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

So,not knowing or asking where you fish,can I assume you're dragging those on bottom and letting them sit on bottom?Asking because big rogues/husky jerks run 4-8ft and w/the added bit of weight,I assume it's on the high end of that.And I know at least the big 2(b eye and Indian) don't hardly have water that deep let alone deeper in bank fishing areas.So,I humbly ask,is this correct or way off base?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy

The normal size 3 hook rogue runs about 3-6 ft on a cast based on how you hold your rod tip and how aggressively you crank it down from what I have seen.


----------



## fishslim

Well good question but if you read the thread you will find the answer and more. The only time i add weight to my jerkbait is after i take it to the lake i am fishing whether deep lake or shallow,is after i put bait in the water and let it get to temp. Of water. I put it on my line and in front of me i pull bait down a few inches and see if it stays there or rises to surface or starts sinking. If it stay put and does not rise or sink it is right to use. If it rises to surface i will then weight the middle hook with lead and tune the bait by adding or taking off small slivers of the lead with clippers till i have it tune to suspend at what ever depth i pull it to. Now then it is tuned i do not care if water is 2 foot deep or 20 foot i can control the depth by the way i bring it in. Shallow lake sometimes i just pull it down a few inches under surface and then slowwwwwwly bring it in with very short pulls of rod with pauses inbetween pulls. It can be a very slight pause to a pause as long as a minute,i have even done longer then that on really calm nights in clear water. Other times i will pull it deeper and yes even so it ticks bottom in shallower lakes or flats when fish are not high or willing to come up. Even though a bait goes 4 to 8' does not mean you use it that way. The weight on the bait added is only to tune bait to work the way it is needed for this technique. Tuning your bait is key to catching more fish as it will keep bait where you want it to be for maximun time during a cast. As the water gets coldr this is a must.. hope that helps and i am sure some of the other guys using this bait will chime in with more great tidbits. Good fishing


----------



## Northern1

What type of snaps do you guys use to connect to your rogues? I use the round bend snaps to cast my Joshys, but are these appropriate for the rogues, or will it throw off their suspension? Do you just tie straight to the nose without a snap?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Northern1 said:


> What type of snaps do you guys use to connect to your rogues? I use the round bend snaps to cast my Joshys, but are these appropriate for the rogues, or will it throw off their suspension? Do you just tie straight to the nose without a snap?


I use same snap with swims as i do braid. I also just snap it to th o-ring but fish with guys that take there rings off.

Uggg has any one found a solution for a sinking x-rap yet??

Oh and another thing when tuneing,is make sure your bait runs straight not all do out of the box nd tune with needlenoses if need,in oppisit direction its running to. Very slightly though. If you see the adjustment you problay bent the eye to far...


----------



## Big Joshy

I like to remove the split ring from the nose and use a snap also. But I use a heavier snap for jerkbaits than I would for vibes or swims. I feel more confident that I can get the jerkbait out of snags with a heavier snap. For confidence around rocks I like to throw the larger jerks on 15lb braid, enough to straighten the rogue hooks in most cases if you find a stump or even some old line on the bottom. You don't want to be scared to get down in the mess and pull the fish out.


----------



## Northern1

Yeah, I use 20 lb suffix, which straightens most of my problems out if I get them on the swims. Are you using a snap without the barrel swivel, pretty much just a large version of your swim snap?


----------



## Big Joshy

I like a snap, I think its size 2. Not the smallest thin ones but a little bigger.
No swivel. Since most jerkbait bites are after dark this time of year for eyes there is no need for any leader. If you have never worked a jerkbait before take some time during the day in clear water and play with them a bit. See how hard you need to pull it to make it wiggle a bit, you want to know what you bait is doing with each rod movement so that you can try different things and repeat actions that are getting bites. 

Im sure it has been mentioned already on this thread but you have to be patient and pay attention to detail to get good at it. I am not patient enough to be real good at it but I have been in situations where the fish have been kind enough to let me know im almost there! LOL Nothing focuses you like a big saugeye smacking the slack out of your line.


----------



## Big Joshy

Saugeyefisher said:


> Uggg has any one found a solution for a sinking x-rap yet??


Have you tried putting on smaller split rings? or lighter wire hooks. I know the rotating trebles on the rogues are lighter than the x-rap hooks.


----------



## Northern1

Big Joshy said:


> I like a snap, I think its size 2. Not the smallest thin ones but a little bigger.
> No swivel. Since most jerkbait bites are after dark this time of year for eyes there is no need for any leader. If you have never worked a jerkbait before take some time during the day in clear water and play with them a bit. See how hard you need to pull it to make it wiggle a bit, you want to know what you bait is doing with each rod movement so that you can try different things and repeat actions that are getting bites.
> 
> Im sure it has been mentioned already on this thread but you have to be patient and pay attention to detail to get good at it. I am not patient enough to be real good at it but I have been in situations where the fish have been kind enough to let me know im almost there! LOL Nothing focuses you like a big saugeye smacking the slack out of your line.


Thanks for the good information guys. I am looking forward to hitting the lake sometime this week. I might have to take the lures out to a clear pond to test them out. The lakes around here aren't necessarily the easiest to see your bait running  But I have read this entire thread lol, and did see Slim say that you should test it on the lake, and at the temperature of water to properly suspend it, so I might just have to take it to the channels!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

One m ii re observation and question.So the other night a I went out.What I noticed was at the bank,my husky floated to the top(slowly).But on the cast I'd crank it down and hit bottom.When I'd twitch after 15sec to 1min.,it was still on bottom.No pull at all before I was ticking bottom.So does the depth or pressure at different depths make it suspend differently? And if so,if you weight it to suspend at bank,it's gonna sink at depth?Just thinking out loud here.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy

what kind of line were you using? Could be the weight of your line keeping it down.
When you test it at your feet the amount of line in the water will change how it acts.

Also certain lines sink fast like Fluorocarbon. Also a warm bait will float up more but as it cools it will become more dense and float less and then sink if not weighted right. Let your bait acclimate to the water temp before being certain you have it right. 
Also wind moving your line will keep the bait inching forward and will keep it down too.
Lots of factors at play but because im impatient and tend to work jerks a bit faster I like to have them with a very very very slow float up to be sure there is no chance of any sink, under normal circumstances this works for me.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

cajun.. probably the overall temperature of the bait...

Bobby I just tuned a bunch of baits last night asnd had 3 rogues that sunk no matter what so I emailed them and it sounds like they'll take care of it.. here's the email I sent and got back from them.

Suspending pro rogues-i fish saugeye in central ohio and tune my stickbaits to suspend perfectly.. I dont expect any lure to be perfect out of the box.. A couple years ago I had a good strand of baits I could pull them out of the box and they'd suspend perfect. Now they take hours of tuning.. most float very quickly, which i can fix, however I have 3 specifically that sink. Do these have any warranty? I use a local bait shop and they wont do anything for me.. I have purchased over 30 rogues in the last 3 years. 
1-limited pro rogue in inferno tiger 
1-limited pro rogue in thunderbird? blue back pearl side orange belly? - 
suspending 4.5" rogue in clown. please let me know what you can do for me. Thanks, Derek 




Thank you for contacting us about the problem you have experienced with our product. Feedback from our customers is an integral part of our business and we encourage it. Please return the defective lure to the address below so that our QC dept may review it to determine if this is a problem that has already been addressed or if it may need to be addressed. We will be happy to send a replacement; if this is a discontinued model we will send replacement of one similar, and send out an additional lure to you to cover the postage.

*If more than 2 baits are sent in for replacement we will review them and replace any that appear to be manufacturing defects, but will not replace any that are the result of normal use or abuse. 



If you're having problems with the bait sinking I suggest getting ahold of the manufacturer


----------



## Putty

Nice fish, guys!


----------



## Northern1

I just got 3 new suspending lures in. I must say, it might be one of my new hobbies trying to get those things "perfect" in the cold sink water. I do not have the snap on the front yet, as I had to order some. When it is attached to the line, will that make the nose dip? It seems like it would, but what happens if I have to counter-weight the back and then the lure wants to sink, although it is now balanced? Is there a way to have the snap, yet keep it suspending properly, even if a slight amount of weight will make it slowly sink?


How many of you guys the use suspending lures have them perfect? Do yours have a slight sink/floating action to them?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Northern1 said:


> I just got 3 new suspending lures in. I must say, it might be one of my new hobbies trying to get those things "perfect" in the cold sink water. I do not have the snap on the front yet, as I had to order some. When it is attached to the line, will that make the nose dip? It seems like it would, but what happens if I have to counter-weight the back and then the lure wants to sink, although it is now balanced? Is there a way to have the snap, yet keep it suspending properly, even if a slight amount of weight will make it slowly sink?
> 
> 
> How many of you guys the use suspending lures have them perfect? Do yours have a slight sink/floating action to them?



sink is asking for snags.. i love sticks in the rocks.. there are some nights you cant have the bait close enough to the bank.. suspend or slow rise is a must.. if they sink, give up you WILL lose them


----------



## fishslim

First thing i usually do is put snap on the bait and see how is does. I do not tune baits in sink but if you are going to you need to wait till you have your snaps and add it to baits nose when you start tuning not later if you have baits tuned before the snap is added it will probably for sure sink.If bait sinks right out of the package after you add a snap to it i will always take the ring off nose many times the ring will weigh more then snap or be close then i tune bait by adding weight to center hook till it sets right in water. As Derek just said get bait to stay where you pull it or very very slowly rise up. If it rises fast you are not going to catch many fish. Hope that helps as i said before alway tune bait at the place you are fishing it will not be same as a sink.


----------



## Northern1

Okay, thanks guys. I will make sure I follow that advice then. I just got excited when they came in last night, so they went right into the sink  I want to get out tonight or tomorrow night if those snaps come in, hopefully they do! If not, i'll stop by the ProBass before hitting the lake and pick some up there.


----------



## Snyd

Troy - Great Report and way to stay at it. I have been still chasing the slabs but changing gear this weekend to chase some eyes.


----------



## shroomhunter

Tis the season....back to the top!


----------



## acklac7

shroomhunter said:


> Tis the season....back to the top!


Blah, them eyes will still be in Crankbait-mode for another 3 weeks...

Here's to 30,000 views


----------



## shroomhunter

acklac7 said:


> Blah, them eyes will still be in Crankbait-mode for another 3 weeks...
> 
> Here's to 30,000 views


This weather sure has me thinking about it, plus someone in the Southwest forums was asking about stick baits for eyes so I thought I'd bring it to the top. There is a ton of great information in here. If I wasn't going to a pumpkin beer tasting tonight I'd be out there, I'll tip a glass of Southern Tier Warlock to those that do!


----------



## fishslim

Jeff enjoy that beer. I am sneaking out soon. Big joshy 3.25 on one pole some kind of minnow bait on other. A.J. they wanted them slow and inches under surface other night got some candies other night. But most want swims. 24" was getting very fat.


----------



## acklac7

fishslim said:


> . A.J. they wanted them slow and inches under surface other night.


I had a big girl absolutely blast a 5" Zara-Spook while targeting topwater wipers the other evening, Crazy Oct Saugeye


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Had a cpl of stickbait eyes the other night hit right at my feet in 6/10" of water.. fish the bait all the way to your feet, those eyeballs can't stand it! Course got a few on swims too


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

They were hitting jerks and Joshys as you were lifting out of the water at Buckeye a couple evenings ago.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Basshunter122

I just read through this entire post....WOW!! Amazing info, makes me want to chase them this fall/winter. Quick question though. Are you guys using more spinning gear with the HJs or baitcasting gear and what type of line are you primarily using? Thanks!!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Basshunter122 said:


> I just read through this entire post....WOW!! Amazing info, makes me want to chase them this fall/winter. Quick question though. Are you guys using more spinning gear with the HJs or baitcasting gear and what type of line are you primarily using? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


10-15B braid works,also 8-10 bl mono. Most use spinning gear. A few use baitcasting...

And hmm. The few hours ive got out so far they have wanted vibes/swims/and flicker shads...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

x2 on line just because they both float.You'll run into snag problems using fluoro due to when tuning bait to suspend perfectly,you're doing it w/little to no line out.On a cast,the fluoro will sink and pull bait down when you don't want it down.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim

Well got 8 last night 5 on sliver black back jerk. it took awhile to figure out the bite and it turned out to be tuning bait so that it would rise SUPER slow. Would pull about a foot under surface and while keeping line taunt to feel super light bite on the slow rise. was pulling it down and 10 seconds of letting it come up on its own then calmly pulling it back down and waiting again. if you were aggressive with your pull down they would not touch it. biggest was 23" kept 3 20 to 17" to eat today let other 17 to 18" ones swim. Blasted first one on a handmade square bill crank after banging it on bottom and stopping. Also a bass as well. SO REMEMBER Not always same way works be flexible with how you fish your jerkbait,many times this time of year with water still warm we fish them to slow and actually a more steady slow reel with twitches is the ticket. Last night I feel the quick temp change and front had them very inactive nuetral. And now especially not always total suspend is it as well they have a love at times in early fall for a slow rising bait even a fast rise as last week a floating rapala slow pumped under surface was total ticket they smashed it on the fast rise just as bait was about to break the surface. Get out there and work on tuning baits so when prime time girl hunting shows up you are skilled at it. ALSO REMINDER put bait in water on a pole and let it sit in water awhile before tuning at least make some cast with it before tuning just steady reeling to get that bait to the temp of water. Watch guys pull baits out of boxes all the time when they first get there and bait been in warm car or house and tune them thinking there ready to go,then at prime time do not get fish why? aA bait tuned at other then water temp fishing will get to water temp and either start sinking or rising on you. ALWAYS THRU FISHING TRIP RECHECK YOUR BAIT AS WELL!! It will change as water cools during night. Fall is here lets get it right and start putting pics on here of some hogs!!! Good fishing be safe!!


----------



## Snyd

Troy way to hammer those eyes seeing all these post makes me want to head out tonight and see what's hungry.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Troy,very nice! Good words there! Crazy sonetimes they want a hard pull other times a light flutter... im ALWAYS watching what the bait around me is doing to. A few falls ago we wiuld notice small packs of shad fluttering and or deing of,doing a sort of dance. And if you watch those small(like 5-10 shad) groups ling enough,eventully you noticed them just disappearing with no disturbance or anything. You couldnt see the saugeyes slowly rise and pick off the bait one bye one. It was awesome to see,and i really learned ALOT that night... 
Troy how often do you throw minnow plugs during the day? The way the baits acting right now,might not be a bad option. But were im at im not seeing many fish chaseing the shad up high.. 
Ive been searching with a vibe. Then trying to pick em off with a swim(mid day so far) but just havent found many numbers yet. Just gonna get better though.


----------



## fishslim

Bobby you can throw jerks during day. Couple guys st indian do pretty good on them steady cranked with quick pauses. They got some Saturday during day on blue chrome number 8 and 10 husky jerks. All about where fish are located and how they want it presented. Got 9 tonight 2 on swims then others on rogue worked quicker then normal with pauses. Hit on pause as bait was slow rising. No hogs all eaters.


----------



## percidaeben

Just curious,but does anyone still work a lipless crank this time of year? Usually do ok putting on the hip waders and strolling the shoreline. These next two weeks should be right on for that tatic. Love this thread and y'all are some fantastic knowledge and help.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

percidaeben said:


> Just curious,but does anyone still work a lipless crank this time of year? Usually do ok putting on the hip waders and strolling the shoreline. These next two weeks should be right on for that tatic. Love this thread and y'all are some fantastic knowledge and help.


Yes been catching a few eyes in lakes lately working them across shallow flats near deep water both lift and drop and a steady reel n pause


----------



## fishslim

Love using a red eye shad this time of year fish are aggressive and you can cover alot of water with them.


----------



## Skippy

Still early into this years night bite but I'm always messing with different stuff. Started using a 8 foot 6 inch spinning rod filled with 10 lb. Nanofil line. It sure can toss them sticks and swims out there. 
Took a #10 hj and took the back hook off of it then tied about 12 to 15 inches of line to the back screw eye then clipped on another #10 hj. The back ones weighted a touch more then the front one. Stopping the cast just before it hits the water helps keep the lures from tangling up. Started messing with this in the spring using the small # 6's for crappies.
While not setting the world on fire this set up has been catching some eyes and a few bass. The only trouble is that if you net any fish try not to get both lures in the net. Been getting most fish on the back lure. Good luck out there.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Nice skippy, I like


----------



## fishslim

The Skipper always trying new stuff and catching fish. Nice idea I wanna see you with 2 5 pound plus on at the same time.lol.


----------



## OldSoldier

Sort of like tying a #18 beadhead to a #12 dry fly - fun to cast and can get tricky when landing one. Gona try tying a pimple on the back of Rattler. Maybe I can catch a 14" black slab and a 24" eye at the same time! When you dream, dream big!


----------



## Skippy

Yea Troy, I'd like to see "ME" with 2, 5 pounders on at the same time. Caught 2 crappies at the same time a couple of times. That was fun. 

Don't know if it's a curse or not but a lot of times if I catch 2 eyes within maybe 10-15 minutes I'll take what ever I'm using off and try something different. Just like messing with stuff.

On that double lure set up I do put a one size bigger treble on the front lure. That hj in the steel color has been sort of good so far this fall.


----------



## Putty

Nice fish!


----------



## percidaeben

You know that's kind of interesting there Skippy. Now a couple years ago before Rapala and Smithwicks came out with their suspending baits  I would use the black top,silver bottom Rapala floating minnow in the either 3 1/2 or 4 3/8 inch size. Now I'd take anywhere from 2 to 5 BB size split shots and attach them about 12 to 15 inches on up the line. Did pretty dang well with this set up. Never tried this with a large floating Shad Rap. But thinking that's going to happen here soon. Lord I really dig this time of year. Growing up family had old house up on Kellys and just waiting for my people to give me the call and say Come On!! This is where my island buddies started using this tatic,and would slay them off the North side Alvar at night. Worked well in the Scioto and up on Alum.


----------



## glasseyes

Its probably been 15 years ago but one night at deer Creek a fellow walked up beside me close to Dam and asked if I cared he made a few casts and of course I said I didn't mind , I hadn't had a bite in over an hr. I think. Well his second cast produced an eye that had to be 4 lb or better. I asked what he had on and he showed me a floating rapala and a couple split shot above it. He said they loved it. For some reason at the time I just could not give up fishing with the twister tails. Now I fish only with the stik bait for them.


----------



## Skippy

The good old days. Floating rapalas and split shot you had to bite down on your line. No super lines back then just good old Stren. It's a wonder we caught anything back then. 
Some where around the shop here I still have a few old Rapala's that are drilled out and split shot put in the holes then glued shut. I believe back then Rapala's only had maybe 3 different colors. Even after all those years them things still work.. Amazing!!!

Out last night and had 1 bump then a lot of cast practice. Good luck out there.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Skippy said:


> Out last night and had 1 bump then a lot of cast practice. Good luck out there.


Lol. Troy and I were out for a cumulative about 8 hrs on Wednesday night and finished with a 14" eye and a 5" cat between the two of us... full moon failure


----------



## CarolinaKid

BEST THREAD EVER. NEOhio board doesn't even compare. Driving down from Cuyahoga Falls to Cbus for the weekend. Rods n reels will be packed!


----------



## ski

I'm curious what kind of line is best with suspending lures. Also, bought some suspending pro rogues that do Not suspend, but float. Also bought some suspending lures that are sinking. Currently using braid with floro leader and duo lock snaps.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

ski said:


> I'm curious what kind of line is best with suspending lures. Also, bought some suspending pro rogues that do Not suspend, but float. Also bought some suspending lures that are sinking. Currently using braid with floro leader and duo lock snaps.
> Ski
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've used different lines so I don't have an opinion on line. I will say that I have never purchased a suspending bait that suspends out of the box. All mine are tuned. For the ones that float I add soldering wire to the shaft of the treble hook. For the ones that sink, I return em.


----------



## fishslim

Ski I pray they float when I get them anymore. this gives me the opportunity to tune them to work the way I want them to. I use lead strips on middle hook usually for tuning. Allows me the option of adding or taking off easily. Reminder when late in year cold water especially floro will sink so it will effect the way bait sits in water. I go to P-Line late in season I rarely use a leader in most areas I fish such as indian and rivers water usually not as clear as Alum Hoover places like that. I will use a leader some with braid at those clear lakes till I change over to total P-Line. Sinking baits anymore I do the same thing take them back or mail them to bait company and complain.


----------



## ying6

I have actually modified further done this post started. Troy those strips are great around the hooks.


----------



## EE

yep, that's where I've put my wire for years, right around the base of the hooks. I have them pre-cut to lengths and with a pair of nail clippers, can have the jerkbait tuned in no time.


----------



## ski

Yea, slim I hear ya. I have 2 Gary Yamamoto custom suspending lures that fall. Nice looking lures, so I'll email them.
So your placing the wire around the hook itself? Does line type braid/mono/fluoro really have a dramatic effect on the lure sinking or suspending?
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray

Yes. Mono is usually about neutral braid will float it a bit and floro will sink it some. I'm partial to rogues personally they seem to require less weight than huskies. I like the action better too if the fish are aggressive. But my philosophy is you don't have to weight a vibe  too early for all that boredom to start lol


----------



## fishslim

Jerk bait bite has been very good for the last week. Key is as been stated over and over. Tune those bait at the water you are fishing take 10 to 15 minutes and get 2 or 3 baits working properly before you start fishing. It is the difference between a few fish and multiple fish. Got over 30 other night on jerks that would suspend and stay where you pull them down to. Fish wanted it set in front of there face then given very Suttle wrist rolls no bite pull it a few vibrations of bait set it still wrist roll then they would just touch it. Check bait after fishing awhile to see if water temp changed and made bait sink or rise. Using lead like I do on hook will get knocked off at times check it I seal it back tight after each fish. Good fishing


----------



## ski

Slim,
Are you using dots or strips to suspend your baits? Wire?

Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

ski said:


> I'm curious what kind of line is best with suspending lures. Also, bought some suspending pro rogues that do Not suspend, but float. Also bought some suspending lures that are sinking. Currently using braid with floro leader and duo lock snaps.
> Ski
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That duo lock snap could be a big problem. Try tying direct and see if it helps. If it floats, good. There's almost no hope for a sinking bait though. You could try going to lighter gauge/smaller size hooks, and I've heard of guys scraping paint off the body, but it's gonna have to be pretty close out of the box for that to make a difference.


----------



## Big Joshy

Just to add a little perspective. Fished with slim last night and after the main feed around dark the fish got more and more picky and would only hit a jerkbait fished a certain way. We were chatting and talking and I could not get bit until we quit talking and I focused on getting the bait down and then only moving it with short 6 inch gentle pulls while very slowly steadily reeling to keep the line tight. Too hard of a twitch, or reeling the slack line too fast and you got zero bites. Obviously this is where having a bait tuned just right is so important. I had three jerkbaits tested before dark and I knew one was a dead on suspend, one a very slow raise and one a very slow sink. With a very light wind and needing to let the bait sit for 5-8 seconds between movements the best bait was the one that was set perfectly. with a little more wind the slight sink would have been the next option.


----------



## fishslim

Ski I use strips and start at middle hook on the shank. I keep fingernail clippers in my pocket always for clipping my braid and to easily snip off slivers of lead from strip till I got it right. Also I always take ring off nose before anything. Suspenders that rise out of package makes me happy so I can tune them with lead the way I want. Some that sink are just that and I try and take them back or send them to company. I use Suffix performance braid and love it will be trying some of the new Seagull smack down that Joshy was using heard high praise from ones about it. I have not used any leader this fall and water other night was very clear and did not effect the bite. But leaders cannot hurt especially in clear water. But they will effect whether bait suspends or sinks or rises depending in type of leader then tuning bait with leader on is important. Plus some will use tiny barrel swivel to connect leader to braid I do not suggest that because of effect it will have on bait when sitting still will nose it down or start sinking it. Tie leader to braid but that is just my view point on it.


----------



## HappySnag

when fish start feeding,they are in agresive mood=easy to cach,
after 30 minutes feeding they go to neutral mood or negative mood= harder to catch,
we have to many shad and minows now,it is easy for them to get filed in 30 minutes,


----------



## HappySnag

ski 
I carie split ring pliers,and difrent size of rings,i change to biger or smoler ring,or ad smoll ring,it work good,the fish do not care if you have 2 or 3 rings in mitel.
if fish is trashing ,the rings do not get lost from loore.quick fix.


----------



## fishslim

Not this time of the year when water temps drop they start thinking survival mode get as much fat stored for winter on them as possible. Sure they have feed times but now they have more feed times and if easy prey is sat in there face this time of year they will 9 times out of 10 eat it. Fish were puking 2" shad all over the place other night and still trying to gourge themselves. But yes hit them on feed and life is so much easier when neutral presentation means everything.


----------



## ski

I have some lead tape from my sons pine wood derby car. I think I'll start with that until I get some strips.
ThAnks,
Mike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## richard78

I would like to thank everyone who has contributed to this thread. I can not believe how much info there is on just one thread.
One question I was wondering is, could you use solder to add weight if needed to your jerk Baits? Also how would you add it if using a bait with only two hooks, wouldn't it be heavy in the front or rear?


----------



## fishslim

You can get away many times with adding the weight to just front hook but if yo I need quite a bit of weight to get it setting right balance it out on both. You can use solder but problem is it tends to be bulky and you lose the gap space on the hooks and will get good hook aets. Hope that helps


----------



## Mr. A

About what time are the eyes hitting. Have been twice and only got 1 or 2. Wondering if it's me or the time of day. Have not tried night time lately, thought about going tonight..... I know dusk is supposed to be good but I'm wondering if 9 or 10 at night is wasting my time. Thanks.


----------



## fishslim

Never wasting your time at night this time of year if you find them they will make you stay later then you plan . lol


----------



## FISHIN 2

What are ya doin at 2:30 in the morning, dont cha know , it's bedtime !!!


----------



## Gfhteen

fishslim said:


> Never wasting your time at night this time of year if you find them they will make you stay later then you plan . lol


IF YOU FIND THEM .......that's my problem this year, I've been out 10 evenings/nights in the last month and havent caught a single one yet, I was even up to alum last night and nothing. very discouraging to hear everyone else catching but yourself. I might go back to jigs, feel like I've wasted a lot of time and missed a lot of potential fish by trying something new with stick baits.


----------



## buzz94111

Gfhteen said:


> IF YOU FIND THEM .......that's my problem this year, I've been out 10 evenings/nights in the last month and havent caught a single one yet, I was even up to alum last night and nothing. very discouraging to hear everyone else catching but yourself. I might go back to jigs, feel like I've wasted a lot of time and missed a lot of potential fish by trying something new with stick baits.



Your not the only one, will b trying again today and tonight in the rain. Might hang it up for the year if all i catch is the skunk! I feel ur struggle


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishslim

Mike no time for sleep when fish are biting. Got into some again last night but the girls won and took my 2 best jerkbaits one broke me off other the treble eye opened up an fish swam away with a treble piecing. Gonna make Dale happy bring him some late night eyes today. Gfhteen I am a jig fanatic and if that's what you feel comfortable with then by all means do that. But 2 things where you are catching fish on jigs usually the jerk bait will work as well. Jerk bait fishing is another way to catch eyes some of the time is a way to catch fish and big fish but takes alot of patience and time doing it to get good at it. Hope you get into some fish in future


----------



## Lundy

Mr. A said:


> ..... I know dusk is supposed to be good but I'm wondering if 9 or 10 at night is wasting my time. Thanks.


Ever see Fishslim posting at 9-10 at night, just saying


----------



## Gfhteen

buzz94111 said:


> Your not the only one, will b trying again today and tonight in the rain. Might hang it up for the year if all i catch is the skunk! I feel ur struggle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



yeah I will be out this evening also after work, but thinking about trying a completely different body of water






fishslim said:


> Mike no time for sleep when fish are biting. Got into some again last night but the girls won and took my 2 best jerkbaits one broke me off other the treble eye opened up an fish swam away with a treble piecing. Gonna make Dale happy bring him some late night eyes today. Gfhteen I am a jig fanatic and if that's what you feel comfortable with then by all means do that. But 2 things where you are catching fish on jigs usually the jerk bait will work as well. Jerk bait fishing is another way to catch eyes some of the time is a way to catch fish and big fish but takes alot of patience and time doing it to get good at it. Hope you get into some fish in future


This fall is the first time I've targeted saugeye with stick baits but even in the past when just using jigs I've only done fair at best on saugeye only picking up one here or there. The stars have just never aligned for me for saugeye fishing.


----------



## Gfhteen

Also, what happens if your in the dark and can't see if your lure is still suspending? Would you rather have one that slowly floats or slowly sinks?


----------



## glasseyes

I have been one of the die hard jig fisherman for eyes in the past , until a few years ago when I was determined to go for them with the stick bait and learn how to do it. Now I've only been doing it a couple good years and I'm still learning a lot but one thing I do know , once you get the feel of the bait and a little knowledge of what the fish are doing it is a blast. I don't catch them every time out, far from it. But I have had early mornings out before daylight in bad winter storms where I've had a limit in one spot in a couple hours of fishing and nothing small, so it does happen. It's just like anything else new, it takes time. But if you are determined and like it you will figure it out.


----------



## fishslim

Head lamp takes care of that I walk away from area I am casting and turn light on put bait in water by shore and check it. Will do this numerous times a night. Other question yes and yes slowwwww floater better then slow sinker in shallower flat areas. Will use a sloww sinker in sloped areas or areas with alot of current or when pretty windy where you can control the bait as you use it and keep bait down closer to bottom. Do that alot in current at indian.


----------



## glasseyes

along with my head band night light I also carry a portable battery powered black light I used to use for bass fishing at night from my boat. It has two long bulbs and operates on six D size batteries. I like using it on real windy nights it helps to detect that tap you might not feel but see the line jump in the slack on a pause. Of course you have to fish the blue fluor. mono to see it but that's all I use anyway.


----------



## Mr. A

Lundy said:


> Ever see Fishslim posting at 9-10 at night, just saying


Ok. First off, I am not remotely close to a sauger fisherman. However, they have caught my attention at this point!

Hit rip rap at Alum, weather wasn't bad at all, wind was SSW and blowing on the bank I was standing on. My fit personal order of Big Joshy's arrived and I had tied on the chart sparkle variety. IMHO, I KILLED'EM! (Caveman, hope your night went as well as mine did!)

I used what I read here, applied a little common sense, and a while lot of "here goes nothing," and had one of those trips you know you probably won't repeat for a while. Absolutely no clue if there were any light bites and fishing at night isn't normal for me, but every fish I caught were rod knockers. (Not actually hard knocks, but jerks anyway)

Ended up with 15 of these: (all small but 2)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And 2 of these: (Both small)










Sure there were no pigs or fish ohio's, but I caught what I was targeting and got at least 1 honorable mention! As soon as the wind picked up the bite slowed down and the rain shut it off for me. Man it was fun though!


----------



## fishslim

Congrats sounded like a great evening of fishing. My buddy and i hit a couple areas first we each got a few before dark on jigs and i was using trap style bait. Wind shifted moved alittle to another area and the girls were there in deeper water feeding heavy. As you mention the wind and eain at first was not bad and fish were still smacking baits really hard then it got to strong waves were kicking in and party was over. We ended up between us with 15 eyes we kept 8 eaters from 16 to 19" and one good 24"female fat as could be because she enhaled bait so deep it was in her gills. No fish on jerks tonight wind was just to strong. Have a bunch of pics from the last few weeks still having fits getting them to load up.  Hope everyone that could get out this afternoon or evening before front went nuts because fish were very busy.


----------



## fishslim

Below freezing snow flying perfect.lol


----------



## glasseyes

Fishing the jerk bait , does anybody have an opinion on Rick Clunns suspending lucky strike ? . I have a friend in Wisconsin that says they catch walleye casting these same way we are fishing here for the saugeye.


----------



## fishndinty

Any suspending jerkbait will work. I am a huge fan of the Rapala x-rap...I think the feathered treble is a subtle attractor as the bait is sitting.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishndinty said:


> Any suspending jerkbait will work. I am a huge fan of the Rapala x-rap...I think the feathered treble is a subtle attractor as the bait is sitting.


What he said.. but also something about the action of a smithwick once wzter temps get down in the thirties


----------



## Big Joshy

The Rick clunn rc stix are nice baits. They will only dive about 3 maybe 4 ft though. They cast very well


----------



## Big Joshy

Picked up an elite 8 rogue today. Going to give it a test very soon


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE

The result of a properly tuned jerk bait! Really a lot of fun; much thanks to all of you! I'll have to try these techniques in the dakota waters next time I'm out there.


----------



## fishslim

Very nice congrats nice healthy fattie on top.


----------



## ski

hoping to give some of these a try when I FINALLY get out this week.

Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foxbites

Ski, the smithwick nuclear clown limited rouge is my favorite color. Its the one on the right 4th one down. I like the 5.5" one that one looks like a 4.5". I can find the 4.5" but the 5.5" ones are getting hard to find

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim

Nuclear clown very good bait love it use it alot


----------



## fishslim

Hit the lake right at dark had swim 3.25 Big Joshy slims bait on 1 pole and switched back an forth between trap and jerk on other. All produced swim caught fish on a slow steady reel with the occasional wrist twitch. Traps slow rolled was ticket tonight then a large number 14 clown husky stole the jerk bait show. Pulled it down patiently worked it back to myself with long pauses pretty close to shore you would get that wonderful knock and set the hook. Largest tonight was 24" on jerk most fish were 14 to 15" tonight could not get the big girls going but the little guys gave me good practice. Great night it was to be out saw 1 other fisherman all night. Be safe good fishing.


----------



## Skippy

Started out as sleet rain mix then changed over to a wet heavy snow. Took a super shad rap that had lead wire wrapped hooks on it and it was game on. Between changing off with the rap and a lime Joshy 3.25 swim ended up with 9 eyes, 3 l/m bass and 1 real nice crappie. took 2 eater eyes home, the crappie and 1 bass that had that rap way down his throat into his gills. 
Just cranked the rap down a little then slow reeled with some twitches. They were sucking the swim in pretty good.
Sure wasn't a fun drive home.


----------



## HappySnag

I have truble with Braid
somebody can explain what it is?
I fish with btaid 20 years.
when I fish at night for eyes,i use spinning reel,
I cast,close bail,and every time I grab line with fingers and pull on that and start reeling,that way I make sure there is no loop there,
than 2 times or 3 times a night,when I cast loop fly out,to create tungle.
the loop is 20' or 30' from lore.
I stop twitching,i was thinking I am cosing that with twich,but it never stop.
I am thinking,if I try to cast far,and forse the lore hard,it grab the line from top of spool and create loop,to tangle line.
how to prevent this problem?

thanks snag


----------



## OldSoldier

I'm not an expert by a long shot but I found when I got loops on the spool I either forgot to pull that extra line off the spool or pulled too much and it looped on spool due to twist that gets in line from just fishing. I also found that changing line twice during summer fishing helped also.

My 2 cents worth


----------



## Mr. A

Snag, open the bail and walk a 100' or so of the line out. Cut whatever is tied on to it off, then pick up the rod and reel the line in keeping tension on the line to ensure a smooth wrap. That should help.

Also, throwing traps is tricky business at night. If the lure hangs in the air too long it starts to "helicopter" and puts a heck of a lot of line twist in the line. Never had any issue with braid and line twist but I guess I don't use it much where it has a chance to twist like that either.... hope that helps.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I get a good line twist every few trips. Its just going to happen especially fishing in windy weather. I have found. If iaccidentally real in a line twist. I simply loosen my drag and pull the line out. Rather then opening my bail and pulling line out.this will pull free w/o knots 90% of the time. Now even if i cast out a knot ill reel it in to pull out with drag. This has saved me tons of time imo.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Also pcs of ice stuck to your braid will devolop problems...


----------



## Mr. A

Saugeyefisher said:


> I get a good line twist every few trips. Its just going to happen especially fishing in windy weather. I have found. If iaccidentally real in a line twist. I simply loosen my drag and pull the line out. Rather then opening my bail and pulling line out.this will pull free w/o knots 90% of the time. Now even if i cast out a knot ill reel it in to pull out with drag. This has saved me tons of time imo.


That sounds like a really good idea. I'll have to remember that!


----------



## HappySnag

I use 2' leeder with barell swiwel all time,it should not twist,
I cast HJ 14 with the wind,i cast 190'.
one turn on reel is 24",
when I cast,i count turns,longest 95 turns.
when my line come out and create loop,i know when it fly out,it is never simple loop.it is tyd to knot,if I pul on that,it create knot and you have to cut that off.
when I cast I pull with fingers on line every time,when I feel it tight,then I start reeling,
I do not think my spool is overfill,it is 1/8" onther the spool lip-top of spool.
do they make any good magnifying glasys,where you can see and separate the knots on power pro 20# test?if I can see that I can separate thet with 2 needles.
the reel is cardinal 104,not smoll spool.

thanks for help
snag


----------



## percidaeben

Saugeyefisher, that is a brilliant idea. Can't believe I've never though of it. Heck keeps your drag moving. Very nice thank you.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol just gotta remember to tighten drag back. I loosen so theres a little tension


----------



## glasseyes

Saugeyefisher said:


> I get a good line twist every few trips. Its just going to happen especially fishing in windy weather. I have found. If iaccidentally real in a line twist. I simply loosen my drag and pull the line out. Rather then opening my bail and pulling line out.this will pull free w/o knots 90% of the time. Now even if i cast out a knot ill reel it in to pull out with drag. This has saved me tons of time imo.



This works every time.


----------



## fishslim

Fish were busy last night only had little over half hour so hit a close parking spot location. Hit 4 eyes 3 on jerk and one on new prototype large swim bait from Big Joshy all fish around 17 to 18" tight to shore still. The bite was light on jerk dead still when they hit after I just pulled bait forward some. The swim fish was a hard no doubt hit with the large body swim stuffed down its throat.lol. had to get home wish I could have stayed was a nice night out. Will be hitting couple spots hard tonight.


----------



## wallen34

fishslim said:


> Fish were busy last night only had little over half hour so hit a close parking spot location. Hit 4 eyes 3 on jerk and one on new prototype large swim bait from Big Joshy all fish around 17 to 18" tight to shore still. The bite was light on jerk dead still when they hit after I just pulled bait forward some. The swim fish was a hard no doubt hit with the large body swim stuffed down its throat.lol. had to get home wish I could have stayed was a nice night out. Will be hitting couple spots hard tonight.



Nice! I was out tonight at a spot on the river where I thought the eyes would be stacked after the water went up a bit, but of course I didn't catch anything. Question for you though. Earlier in this thread you were talking about testing a "secret bait for a maker"....were those joshys? I reread threads like this every once in a while and that just hit me when I read it.


----------



## HappySnag

water went up 
the current change,the fish move to the current what they can tolerate,
you have to find the fish.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

No rain last night, but smacked 27 keeper eyes biggest being 24" all on sticks. Twitch twitch pause.. at first the fish were just nipping it but as the night went on they were smacking it hard. Even got a bonus wiper about 16" all from 6/10 last night


----------



## glasseyes

93stratosfishnski said:


> No rain last night, but smacked 27 keeper eyes biggest being 24" all on sticks. Twitch twitch pause.. at first the fish were just nipping it but as the night went on they were smacking it hard. Even got a bonus wiper about 16" all from 6/10 last night


GOOD GRIEF !!!! 27 keepers, I feel good if I get one or two.


----------



## dre

Nice job guys on your recent Saugeye outings! Got a question, when you are fishing stick baits at dark, how do you even know when you get a bite. Most times it's hard to watch your line. I can never seem to get my line tight enough after I've moved the stick bait and I'm letting it pause to feel the bite. I am just wondering how you all usually tell the Saugeye is biting on the pause?? I was out Saturday night for 5 hours fishing sticks with no bites, or maybe i had bites but did not feel them?? I could not feel anything until I went to move the bait. Thanks in advance!


----------



## glasseyes

dre said:


> Nice job guys on your recent Saugeye outings! Got a question, when you are fishing stick baits at dark, how do you even know when you get a bite. Most times it's hard to watch your line. I can never seem to get my line tight enough after I've moved the stick bait and I'm letting it pause to feel the bite. I am just wondering how you all usually tell the Saugeye is biting on the pause?? I was out Saturday night for 5 hours fishing sticks with no bites, or maybe i had bites but did not feel them?? I could not feel anything until I went to move the bait. Thanks in advance!


I am by no means an authority on this as I'm still learning a lot, but I do use a portable black light I bought from bass pro that uses 6 D size batteries and has a little carry strap on it. For the real windy nights this helps me see the line when there is to much slack and the fish hits , I can still see the line jump. Now on nights that are calm or not to much of a breeze I've never had any trouble feeling that tap in the line, or for that matter when its close to bank they will rip it when they take off. One thing it reminds me of at night is worm fishing for bass, . Moving the bait slow, and feeling that tap on the line sometimes when bait is setting still. I used to do a lot of night fishing for LMB and use a black light on side of the boat. The blue mono line shows up like a hunk of rope.


----------



## JShort

dre said:


> Nice job guys on your recent Saugeye outings! Got a question, when you are fishing stick baits at dark, how do you even know when you get a bite. Most times it's hard to watch your line. I can never seem to get my line tight enough after I've moved the stick bait and I'm letting it pause to feel the bite. I am just wondering how you all usually tell the Saugeye is biting on the pause?? I was out Saturday night for 5 hours fishing sticks with no bites, or maybe i had bites but did not feel them?? I could not feel anything until I went to move the bait. Thanks in advance!


Usually when I catch them on stick baits they hit it pretty hard and are easy to feel


----------



## fishslim

Wallen the secret bait of years past was a hand poured swimbaits from my other local buddy at Indian Lake that started the wheels turning for big josh swims to come about the rest is history. I still use his hand poured Baits they are more larger 4 inch size baits that is what Joshy is working on a large profile swim. I got a few test baits other day and will be using them alot rest of week and weekend. This is prime time for larger swims the colder the water gets the bigger I go with swims and jerks. Dre if you are using braid and a premium rod even with some slack. But the real key is to slowly keep slack up to a minimum having rod up around 10 o'clock position when you can will help when we say bait is sitting there it is still getting pushed by wind or current in water so you have to keep up with bait without pulling it along all the time. Just be as close to contact as you can it takes practice and changes every time fishing depending on conditions your fishing.


----------



## dre

Thank you for all the info guys, I will give it a shot again Sunday!


----------



## HappySnag

dre 
do the stick bait,dooring day light,and wach whot is happening with line,and whot you feel,then you do not need to see that at night,just go from memory.


----------



## dre

HappySnag said:


> dre
> do the stick bait,dooring day light,and wach whot is happening with line,and whot you feel,then you do not need to see that at night,just go from memory.


I never thought of that, good idea. Seems a lot of folks are catching the eyes right by shore so that should help as well. Thanks!


----------



## James F

What knot do you use, when tying direct?I have used a loop knot in the past which at times made a big difference. Lately I have been having problems tying braid and small diameter lines! Fingers aren't working like they used to.


----------



## acklac7

James F said:


> What knot do you use, when tying direct?I have used a loop knot in the past which at times made a big difference. Lately I have been having problems tying braid and small diameter lines! Fingers aren't working like they used to.


Depends which system you are working, also I only use braid anymore.

Scioto/Buckeye (moreso the Scioto) wouldn't be caught dead working anything but a uni-knot:









Why? Because 10lb+ Wipers; They will bust your balls if you don't have your connections down to a "T".

Big Saugeye (25"+) will also push any knot (other then a uni) to the breaking point. Honestly, it's worth the extra hassle to tie 

NOTE: make 2-3 passes (step 1) through the eyelet before completing the rest of the knot!


----------



## HappySnag

James F 
I use polamar knot,easy to tie in dark.
use quick snap #2,when you tune your lore,tune that with #2 snap on that.


----------



## fishslim

Have some number 1 clips with you as well there are times the smaller size clip keeps lure from sinking I carry both sizes and some really cheap light weight ones that if a bait is needing minimum amount of extra weight.


----------



## Skippy

Yep, you have to tune them or in my case yesterday afternoon,, de-tune them. Took 4 brand new super rogue jrs. out of there wrappings, pulled the split rings off of them and took them down to the lake. With just a small snap on them 3 of them sunk pretty much like a rock. The 4th. one sunk also but not as fast
Going to put smaller split rings on for the hooks and try some smaller red treble hooks. 
I sort of like the jrs. lately but it seems that even with the bigger ones, different sized HJ's and every other so called suspending stick bait out there each and every one is different. We all know that but it still sucks when they sink right out of the package.
Did dial in a few Elite 8's also and after casting them a few times when I pulled them out of the water the diving bills would fog up. Air temp at 60 and water at 38. Just like wearing glasses.


----------



## allbraid

Picked up 4 HJs and 4 rouges all suspending models. In a sink of cold water they all floated and when held under and released they all rose to the surface pretty quickly. Got them suspending in the sink, will fine tune at the lake. Thankfully no sinkers in this batch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Another good weekend of stick fishing... wensday nite they wanted it faster and the action was hot. Also hit day fish on vibes ended with 16/17 fish. Thursday as soon as i got out i hit three reel quick on swims/vibe. But then it took 5 hours to get 6 more fish,but one was a 23"er. All on longer pauses.
Yesterday day bite was slow hit 3 on swims vibess,then just at dark things really lit up with clown sticks. Most on a pause a few on the reel.ended with about 10 fish on the day. But nite bite was fast and furious. 
Been said before,but these fish turn on/off so fast,have plyers close an dont mess with stringers,cause they may quit biteing any second keep that bait in water as long as possible


----------



## Dana.Birrell

fishslim said:


> ..I use strips and start at middle hook on the shank. I keep fingernail clippers in my pocket always for clipping my braid and to easily snip off slivers of lead from strip till I got it right...
> 
> *... Also I always take ring off nose before anything. Suspenders that rise out of package makes me happy so I can tune them with lead the way I want...*
> 
> ... Some that sink are just that and I try and take them back or send them to company....


Well, you've made my entire day. I'm going back to Dick's this weekend to exchange my heaver SINKERS. I'm also going to bring a cooler of ice water. If the bait doesn't float, it won't be my replacement.


----------



## polebender

Saugeyefisher said:


> Another good weekend of stick fishing... wensday nite they wanted it faster and the action was hot. Also hit day fish on vibes ended with 16/17 fish. Thursday as soon as i got out i hit three reel quick on swims/vibe. But then it took 5 hours to get 6 more fish,but one was a 23"er. All on longer pauses.
> Yesterday day bite was slow hit 3 on swims vibess,then just at dark things really lit up with clown sticks. Most on a pause a few on the reel.ended with about 10 fish on the day. But nite bite was fast and furious.
> Been said before,but these fish turn on/off so fast,have plyers close an dont mess with stringers,cause they may quit biteing any second keep that bait in water as long as possible


Sounds like you've been having some great success! Congrats on your catches!


----------



## Skippy

The past few summers a perch colored HJ has put a fair number of eyes in the boat for me. So last night I dialed in a #12 perch HJ and started throwing it. 1 maybe 12 inches and 3 between 15 and 18 inches. I have know idea why I haven't thrown one before. I do know that the purple perch will catch fish during the day while this fall/winter bite goes on. 
Casted close to where a street light was. All hits seemed to come right at the edge of the light. Nothing on one of those de-tuned rogue jr's. Got there at dark so never tryed any swims.


----------



## fishslim

Glass perch is always a fish getter. Ying6 loves them


----------



## Saugeyefisher

TIC,TIC,BOOM!geesh i love stick bait fishing! Had a ball last night for a cple hours. 1St spot was a no go on sticks and swims,so on to the next. 5 cast 4 bites,3 fish. On clown with a long pause(10ish) seconds. Then proceded to catch 8/9 more in tge same area the next 1 1/2. Only 2 decent fish right at twenty the rest good 16-18" eaters. Was playing cr. At on point i cast,pull my bait down,set my rod down to get a drink and watch my rod jolt,then slowly go towards the drink,but i picked it up just in time.....


----------



## fishslim

Yeah last night was going to be a good one only got to fish around 40 minutes at dark and 7 fish and missed 2. Wanted to get back out but wife worked real late. Conditions were right for a quality bite night.


----------



## allbraid

Thanks for the descriptive report Bobby!! Stuck at work, reading fishing reports is my only outlet for my addiction. TIC, TIC, BOOM!!!! Awesome description of a good stick bite.

I was telling Derick the other night, the most violent strike on a lure that I have ever felt came from a 21 inch saugeye on a clown rouge setting dead still. She must have backed up 10 feet and then hit it on a dead sprint!!!! Screamed the drag for 20 feet. I have caught some nice fish in my day, both salt and fresh....but that single strike from a 21 inch fish takes the prize for outright aggression!!

I know what I will be doing tomorrow night


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mike,its crazy. It doest matter if the water temp is 33°,or 80°. A saugeye will flat out fight if there in the mood. Had a feeling last night would be good when the 1st fish INHALED my bait an faught like a erie smallie in june... it amazes me. But some nites when you force feed them its like realling in a wet rag.
Troy, you know how to make the best of time man!


----------



## kwizzle

You guys are killing me! I come home thinking I will stay in for the night and get some much needed rest, but then I get on old ogf and read about all the saugeye being caught and can't help myself. Nice job on the fish will be heading out in a little while to try my luck


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kwizzle said:


> You guys are killing me! I come home thinking I will stay in for the night and get some much needed rest, but then I get on old ogf and read about all the saugeye being caught and can't help myself. Nice job on the fish will be heading out in a little while to try my luck


Lol i get that way as well. If i get a good report i cant get it off my head till i get out. Then when i have a good nite. Ha forget sleep. Im pumped all nite. Ive even waken myself up after a 20 fish nite because i though i felt a bite in my hand. Lol i woke up sweeping my arm back...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Well,took my first complete skunking since mid october last nite, water was pure mud in some places. But was able to find cleaner water,just NO BAIT at all,in places it should be stacking up at now...
Ne ways tried it all,even went slim with it and tried stick in mud with swims nada,and read headed rouge in mud,nada. Then did some things i like to do in tough conditions,went super light 1/16 head(thanks again skippy) bigger swimms fluttered through the water column,nada. Tried 1-30 second pauses on sticks nada. Fished 3 general areas,with different offerings,nada. 
Should be a good day bite next couple days,especially todat with sun and dirty water...


----------



## ying6

Fine tuned my jerkbait bite this afternoon from the boat.. a suspending jerk bait in 24ft of water will change the game. To bad a carp got in the way.


----------



## polebender

ying6 said:


> Fine tuned my jerkbait bite this afternoon from the boat.. a suspending jerk bait in 24ft of water will change the game. To bad a carp got in the way.


Haha! Did the carp steal your fine tuned jerkbait?


----------



## fishslim

Oh no he milked it like a big saugeye then perfect landing with a net. Well kinda the picture I had in my mind when he sent me the text and picture.lol he did not mention that he was successful in finding a Deepwater eye. Good work Mike


----------



## ying6

I was thinking catfish then I started to wonder, no long runs, no spins, just constant pressure... 20# carp in the net. I did get a nice eye and marked a ton of fish in 21-26 ft.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol awesome. Did the one eye come suspended over deep water?


----------



## ying6

I was suspended a foot off the bottom in 24ft of water. Give or take 6 inches. This is the carp I caught. I had to take a picture.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol,nice carp.


----------



## polebender

Hey, that's a beaut of a brute! Did you keep it or release it? Make a nice looking mount! &#128516;


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

North Shore Gold! Nice!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Sooooo spring bump. It was rainy last and I got 7 on a lime crush rogue....

Saw a post about saugeye tactics and figured this could stand to be up top again..


----------



## wallen34

93stratosfishnski said:


> Sooooo spring bump. It was rainy last and I got 7 on a lime crush rogue....
> 
> Saw a post about saugeye tactics and figured this could stand to be up top again..



Ahhh the lime crush, I lost my tuned one late last fall and haven't picked up another yet. I'd love to see some pics of those eyes if you have any. Nice job by the way!


----------



## fishslim

Your not out there wish Alum was open.


----------



## OnTheFly

fishslim said:


> Your not out there wish Alum was open.


Amen to that.


----------



## fishslim

Wallen I have seen the pic there babies.lol


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Yep all eater males... the females must be a couple casts off the bank.. they'll be here about April 2nd through 6th


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

jerked a tuned rogue for a while in the rain last night but no takers. couldnt manage a bite tonight either. good time talking shop with slim though.


----------



## wallen34

fishslim said:


> Wallen I have seen the pic there babies.lol



Man I got the itch. Good thing I leave for South Carolina tomorrow &#128521;


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Took a whoppin last nite but eaked out 7 babys by the end of the night with a couple more really small fish mixed in.
All mine on limecrush. The last two nites chrome clown. With plenty of swim fish mixed in. 
Derek when you left zeke came over next to me. And i got to really explain the twitch,twitch pause to him. He popped a couple more during the demo.


----------



## Big Joshy

bump for those looking for the thread


----------



## fastwater

Big Joshy said:


> bump for those looking for the thread


Thanks *Big Joshy*.

What a GREAT thread. Read a couple pages of the thread and they contained so much info. I had to stop reading to digest what I learned. Will go back and read that thread from front to back...with a pen and paper for notes. 
Thanks to *fishslim* and all the rest of the posters for posting all the knowledge.


----------



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## wallen34

With the temps next week things should really start to heat up. I'm excited!


----------



## fishslim

Putting the rain gear on 6 years ago tonight this thread was born. Conditions very similar going to same spot. these old bones dread the long hard walk. Jerks and swims ready to go.


----------



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## percidaeben

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Anyone know if the marina is open at Clendening for night fishing?


Try asking this in the South Eastern forum.


----------



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## fishslim

Well first area beforecheading to my main spot was slowwwww,was there with 2 other bait chuckers and we got around 5 or 6 small fish and to eaters. So left there went got cheshire pizza sub regrouped and headed to spot rain was now done but wind was still strong. Started throwing blue chrome husky tuned to sit where i pulled it and hit 4 nice eaters in about 10 casts. Changed to a Silktruese 3.25 on 1/8th ounce jig picked up 2 more. Then nothing put husky back on 3 more for 9 fish total from there. Was great to stand there in the warmth of the night catching eyes like i did 6 years ago. Will be out to Indian tomortow night see what is going on there.


----------



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## Gfhteen

How deep were the fish last night? Holding close to shore?


----------



## fishslim

Ones i hit were shallow 4to 6 foot by deeper water.


----------



## fastwater

fishslim said:


> Well first area beforecheading to my main spot was slowwwww,was there with 2 other bait chuckers and we got around 5 or 6 small fish and to eaters. So left there went got cheshire pizza sub regrouped and headed to spot rain was now done but wind was still strong. Started throwing blue chrome husky tuned to sit where i pulled it and hit 4 nice eaters in about 10 casts. Changed to a Silktruese 3.25 on 1/8th ounce jig picked up 2 more. Then nothing put husky back on 3 more for 9 fish total from there. Was great to stand there in the warmth of the night catching eyes like i did 6 years ago. Will be out to Indian tomortow night see what is going on there.
> View attachment 197866
> View attachment 197867


fishslim,

Nice catch and thanks for the report. 

When using your jig what kind of retrieve were you using or were using fishing them on a slip floater set to a certain depth?


----------



## fishslim

Let sink slow reeled ticking bottom


----------



## fastwater

fishslim said:


> Let sink slow reeled ticking bottom


Thank you sir.

Will be out tonight tryin to catch a few.


----------



## Skippy

Glad you had another good night.. Funny about the blue chrome HJ. I could not catch a fish on that color if you threw it at me..  . Caught 3 decent eaters last evening right before the rain. Fished through that short rain but nothing else. Silver black doctored rapala 2 to4 foot of water. Lost 1 of my super shad raps casting deeper water..


----------



## HappySnag

good repot.
fishslim=eye god.
I like to read your reports.


----------



## reyangelo

Very nice catches and good sizes too! Think I may have to place the Crappie fishing on hold to get some Saugeye action. Appreciate the jig/lure and retrieve pattern info.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Has anyone ever tried this and had any success at Ladue?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ill say it again,what a great thread!
Lol funny stuff,troy,you have a post WAY back in this thread stateing you threw off your fav.perfectely tuned blue/chrome hj because of open snap. 
Well wind must of been in ur face that nite. The next nite im fishing a rocky area of the lake,lookec down to find a perfectly tuned b/c hj,with no broken line hanging from it...
I thought MONEY, i found fishslims favorite bait,near one of his potential spots.......... i got skunke:-( d


----------



## HappySnag

The Fishing Addict said:


> Has anyone ever tried this and had any success at Ladue?


yes,they getting fish of 422 shore.


----------



## dre

Anyone going out tonight? I'll be out at Alum most likely trying out some new spots. The pull offs off Africa road didn't produce a few nights ago but will probably them again after I check out some other spots. I need to find a few more spots and start a nice rotation of spots.


----------



## wallen34

dre said:


> Anyone going out tonight? I'll be out at Alum most likely trying out some new spots. The pull offs off Africa road didn't produce a few nights ago but will probably them again after I check out some other spots. I need to find a few more spots and start a nice rotation of spots.


Thinking about going out tonight. Might be joined by another Ogf member but not sure yet.


----------



## dre

Sent you a PM wallen.


----------



## fishslim

Congrats you found one of my strategically placed prizes i put out no where close to my hot spot.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Thanks Happy Snag!


----------



## dre

Ahh, trying to 'lure' people away from your hot spot slim?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol eh the more i thought about it,it couldnt of been yours,no teeth marks!;-) ...
Burr these nites gotz me up late;-)


----------



## fishslim

Last week better fish waking up. A week ago thursday 4 fish over 21" at 2 different lakes first lake couple 18 to 19" before dark on Big Joshy 2.75 swims sliktruese. Then right at dark put on a lime crush rogue on and hit a 24" girl. 
Had to leave there wife said she had to go work so headed home only to get a call they canceled work. So headed to spot at Alum put on a Joshy J5 in Slims bait and hit a 23" real quick moved a few feet from there and hit one 21 1/2" few cast later a 27" enhaled the J5. Got her in measured her took a selfie with her about that time saw someone getting close to me so quickly slid her back in water. She was a broad beast. Cant figure out how to add the pics unless i start another thread so i will. Get out there the fun has begun


----------



## Big Joshy

heres your 27" beast buddy!


----------



## Big Joshy

Pretty serious fish there troy. Hope to tie into one before the ice comes!


----------



## fishslim

Thanks Josh one of these days i will figure this out tried to add but could not figure it out.


----------



## Gfhteen

What a monster!


----------



## fastwater

Big Joshy said:


> View attachment 197979
> heres your 27" beast buddy!


Absolute beautiful fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishslim

Thanks she was very heavy and broad acrossed the back or as I like saying big shoulders. That was a night with a bigger fish moving around pretty active early right at dark till around 830 then things slowed way down I left that spot tried a couple others quickly to see if they were there eating but nothing more. Was a solid 6 limit of fish if kept. I would guess 25 to 26 pounds total just a guess


----------



## fastwater

fishslim said:


> Thanks she was very heavy and broad acrossed the back or as I like saying big shoulders. That was a night with a bigger fish moving around pretty active early right at dark till around 830 then things slowed way down I left that spot tried a couple others quickly to see if they were there eating but nothing more. Was a solid 6 limit of fish if kept. I would guess 25 to 26 pounds total just a guess


Have been a bass fisherman most of my life. Fished many of the Kissimmee chain of lakes for about 20yrs.
You have given me a new quest and interest in learning the art of fishing for saugeye. Thanks for all the valuable info.


----------



## kwizzle

Nice fish Troy, sounds like a good night for sure. Saugeye selfies are the best


----------



## fishslim

Just a update Cooler water in lakes some places even getting skim ice by morning. Means Fine Tune them Baits and start changing presentation. SLOW it way down or at least slower then you have been till you see if they want it still moving or dead in the water. Last night little guys still hit it moving but the 2 quality ones were on the dead stop just hanging there with the big moon shining that dead stick technique can be deadly. Hope you find your personal best this week and next are the right times to find them.


----------



## fastwater

fishslim said:


> Just a update Cooler water in lakes some places even getting skim ice by morning. Means Fine Tune them Baits and start changing presentation. SLOW it way down or at least slower then you have been till you see if they want it still moving or dead in the water. Last night little guys still hit it moving but the 2 quality ones were on the dead stop just hanging there with the big moon shining that dead stick technique can be deadly. Hope you find your personal best this week and next are the right times to find them.


Do you think bass minnows on a jig and floater will start to be good since the dead stick technique has started working?


----------



## fishslim

During daytime yes night not as much seem to want larger profile baits after dark not saying they won't hut them just totally different program for cold water eyes.


----------



## fastwater

fishslim said:


> During daytime yes night not as much seem to want larger profile baits after dark not saying they won't hut them just totally different program for cold water eyes.


Okay Thanks. Will key on the larger stick baits.


----------



## HappySnag

fastwater said:


> Do you think bass minnows on a jig and floater will start to be good since the dead stick technique has started working?


I would put split shot 1' from minnow,restrickt her moovment.


----------



## Govbarney

fastwater said:


> Do you think bass minnows on a jig and floater will start to be good since the dead stick technique has started working?


Or dropshotting? Nothing leaves the bait in the target zone longer then a drop shot?


----------



## fastwater

HappySnag said:


> I would put split shot 1' from minnow,restrickt her moovment.





Govbarney said:


> Or dropshotting? Nothing leaves the bait in the target zone longer then a drop shot?


Thanks guys. Will surely give these techniques a try.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

We were tearing it up sunday during the day on jig/minnow. Then it got dark an bam they quit. I picked up a tuned rouge,first cast,fish on,an coninued for a bit before dieing off.....
Lol in a 30 minute sp as n they went from wanting a finessed 2" bait-to sucking down stickbaits....
Im pretty sure to,if id of gone to a 3.25 swim or possibly a j5 they would of worked as well(still trying to gain some conidence in the 5" swim=-O )


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fyi skippy my new favorite combo this year,the 3.25 lime big joshyon your 1/16oz 3/0 pink head.
Ive also done really well at times during the day on a silver with silver glitter vic coomer curly shad,on ypur silver glitter 1/8 oz 2/0's.... in fact the curly shad has been pretty money so far!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> We were tearing it up sunday during the day on jig/minnow. Then it got dark an bam they quit. I picked up a tuned rouge,first cast,fish on,an coninued for a bit before dieing off.....
> Lol in a 30 minute sp as n they went from wanting a finessed 2" bait-to sucking down stickbaits....
> Im pretty sure to,if id of gone to a 3.25 swim or possibly a j5 they would of worked as well(still trying to gain some conidence in the 5" swim=-O )


Were you on the bottom with the jig-n-minnow?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yes VERY slowly hopped along bottom. Fish were VERY finicky during the day. We would get are twisters pulled down an miss bites,as soon as we put a minnie in there face it was on


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yes VERY slowly hopped along bottom. Fish were VERY finicky during the day. We would get are twisters pulled down an miss bites,as soon as we put a minnie in there face it was on


Thanks for the info.
Don't think I'll be able to get the boat out this weekend but will see what I can do off the bank. 

Gotta get em this weekend cause I'll be tied up with family coming down to hunt next week.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good luck,have fun!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good luck,have fun!


Thanks! 

I usually don't hunt anymore myself during gun season. Mostly put my referee shirt on and try and keep my brothers in line. That, and make sure groceries are on the table when they come in. They get nasty when they get hungry.


----------



## Buzzi

Such valuable information in threads like this! I never have anything to add cuz all I know comes from here!!! But thanks to those share so many good things. Btw I got lead tape from Dicks golf department last year. Once yearly rush to tune jerk baits begins, lead becomes a "precious metal." Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for our men and women in uniform.


----------



## webby

Buzzi said:


> Such valuable information in threads like this! I never have anything to add cuz all I know comes from here!!! But thanks to those share so many good things. Btw I got lead tape from Dicks golf department last year. Once yearly rush to tune jerk baits begins, lead becomes a "precious metal." Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I'm thankful for our men and women in uniform.


I bought a spool of lead wire about 3 yrs ago I believe from the dutchman at hoover. Thats what i've used to weight mine. I like the tape I can just never manage to keep it dry in my box. never have to worry bout the wire getting wet and one spool will prob last 5 yrs


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol ya webby,ive lost more lead tape to rain then anythin:-( ...
good thing it usually takes a solid soaking to ruin the strips an dots.i went the wire route once ,an my hands just dont move well enough when its cold,so the tapes were its at for me.

Sooo,does anyone elses hands suffer this time of year? Lol im always to excited after i hook a fish to search for my plyers so im constintly get nickedscratched on my hands from hooks,teeth,an fins,an sooooo dry. An seems gloves dry my hands out to....
Lol the only good thing is usually bye 10/11 pm my hands are completly numb(lol till the next morning)....
Lol thank god im married already,im a mess this time of year


----------



## fastwater

webby said:


> I bought a spool of lead wire about 3 yrs ago I believe from the dutchman at hoover. Thats what i've used to weight mine. I like the tape I can just never manage to keep it dry in my box. never have to worry bout the wire getting wet and one spool will prob last 5 yrs


webby, do you wrap the wire around the shank of the hooks.?


Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol ya webby,ive lost more lead tape to rain then anythin:-( ...
> good thing it usually takes a solid soaking to ruin the strips an dots.i went the wire route once ,an my hands just dont move well enough when its cold,so the tapes were its at for me.
> 
> Sooo,does anyone elses hands suffer this time of year? Lol im always to excited after i hook a fish to search for my plyers so im constintly get nickedscratched on my hands from hooks,teeth,an fins,an sooooo dry. An seems gloves dry my hands out to....
> Lol the only good thing is usually bye 10/11 pm my hands are completly numb(lol till the next morning)....
> Lol thank god im married already,im a mess this time of year


Yes. Hands, back and knees. Aleve becomes my best friend. Boy don't we wish we had taken better care of ourselves when we were younger. 

Far as hands drying out with gloves on, I use Corn Huskers on mine about every morning. Word of caution though, I never use it especially fishing with live bait. not sure but don't think it would mix well with the bait. If I don't they crack open and bleed. O'Keeffe's Working Hands hand cream is also good as it's odorless and non greasy. I use it when I'm bow hunting.


----------



## webby

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol ya webby,ive lost more lead tape to rain then anythin:-( ...
> good thing it usually takes a solid soaking to ruin the strips an dots.i went the wire route once ,an my hands just dont move well enough when its cold,so the tapes were its at for me.
> 
> Sooo,does anyone elses hands suffer this time of year? Lol im always to excited after i hook a fish to search for my plyers so im constintly get nickedscratched on my hands from hooks,teeth,an fins,an sooooo dry. An seems gloves dry my hands out to....
> Lol the only good thing is usually bye 10/11 pm my hands are completly numb(lol till the next morning)....
> Lol thank god im married already,im a mess this time of year


Sounds just like me. We need to hook up and fish sometime. The wind is what usually kills my hands and the only thing that will warm them up is the adrenaline of reelin one in. As far as the wire I do the sink method at home and usually make them a little heavy and their usually pretty close on the water. If not I just snip off a bit.


----------



## percidaeben

I just can not fish with gloves on. My hands take a beating this time of the year. Shoot, all part of the game man.


----------



## polebender

percidaeben said:


> I just can not fish with gloves on. My hands take a beating this time of the year. Shoot, all part of the game man.





webby said:


> Sounds just like me. We need to hook up and fish sometime. The wind is what usually kills my hands and the only thing that will warm them up is the adrenaline of reelin one in. As far as the wire I do the sink method at home and usually make them a little heavy and their usually pretty close on the water. If not I just snip off a bit.


Field & Stream carries seal skin gloves. They are great for keeping your hands dry and wind protected. They are 100% waterproof! I was always the same as you guys as far as fishing with gloves. These really form fit your hands and don't affect your casting abilities at all. They are a little pricey, but well worth it IMO. If you're in any of their stores, try a pair on.


----------



## acklac7

polebender said:


> Field & Stream carries seal skin gloves. They are great for keeping your hands dry and wind protected. They are 100% waterproof! I was always the same as you guys as far as fishing with gloves. These really form fit your hands and don't affect your casting abilities at all. They are a little pricey, but well worth it IMO. If you're in any of their stores, try a pair on.


Had a pair of seal skin gloves about 7 or so years back. Had nothing but problems with them, at least when fishing. Getting hooks out of them was a diaster, although maybe (likely) the design has changed.

Me personally I like fingerless compression gloves, then throw a skinny pair of women-ish gloves on top if Temps get too cold.


----------



## polebender

acklac7 said:


> Had a pair of seal skin gloves about 7 or so years back. Had nothing but problems with them, at least when fishing. Getting hooks out of them was a diaster, although maybe (likely) the design has changed.
> 
> Me personally I like fingerless compression gloves, then throw a skinny pair of women-ish gloves on top if Temps get too cold.


Yea, that could be about the design. I bought mine two years ago and they are the only pair I've ever owned. I fished with them late into last fall and winter at Buckeye last year and didn't have any problems with them. I didn't have any issues with hooks because I had 1basshunter unhook all my fish for me!


----------



## Skippy

Tryed all different types of gloves through out the years and keep going back to the cheep brown lined jersey gloves. Just something that works for me.


----------



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## fishslim

Could not sleep last night went out and fished couple hours bite was slow but had a 20 minute spurt. Went 4 for 6 on hits both on a #14 husky tuned to stay where I pulled it. All hits were with bait dead still in water. Kept a 22" and 18" other 2 right around the 15" mark. Glad I went out. Still waiting on the colder water bite to wake up. Tried loading pic but again unless it is a new post.


----------



## rattlin jones

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Any of you ever have much luck landing 'eyes with live bait?
> 
> Have a thread below discussing what I have access to:
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/saugeye-live-bait.290366/


Seen a lot of eyes caught today at buckeye lake using bass minnows fished on the bottom .


----------



## Northern1

Nice work! I've been skunked more trips than caught fish so far this year, but with the skunkings i'm learning. With gas prices so low, I can justify regular trips to the lake  One of the things i'm actually doing is only taking a few baits with me at a time and moving around a lot to different types of areas. It makes me focus on very specific things about what i'm doing in various locations. Eventually things will begin to line up, I hope. Until then...!


----------



## fishslim

Good plan last night I had 2 jerks and a couple 3.25 Joshy swims as well as J5 depending on how things looked once I got to water. Looked Jerky and fished that way most of time due to the way it looked


----------



## Big Joshy

fishslims pic


----------



## fishslim

Thanks Josh. They were tasty


----------



## Skippy

Clear ghost # 12 hj last night. 3 keepers and 1 right around 4 lbs. that was foul hooked in the tail. She went back in. Must have swiped at the hj and missed. They keep dropping the water and I keep finding new things to snag up on.


----------



## reyangelo

Water does seem lower (and still getting lower) and agree the snags are killing my swims. I use Joshy's and other swim baits, but the slower retrieves have resulted in a few lost swim baits this week  Yesterday I skunked at Saugeyes, caught Crappie/Pan fish only. Will be at it tonight again though


----------



## fishslim

Hit 2 real quick on jerk bait right at dark could not stay wife killing me with work was hoping to get back out. This is a prime night. Ying6 said he got 5 good 18" ones tonight on 2.75 Joshy swim. Man hope you get out there.


----------



## TDD11

fishslim said:


> Hit 2 real quick on jerk bait right at dark could not stay wife killing me with work was hoping to get back out. This is a prime night. Ying6 said he got 5 good 18" ones tonight on 2.75 Joshy swim. Man hope you get out there.


Why is it a prime night? Just curious, something about a weather pattern or what?


----------



## fishslim

Yes weather is right with front water Temps right moon a few days past full moon. Was out and listening at house animals are active birds were active. All signs of a good fishing night.


----------



## CrappieCraver

I wish I could catchem like that! But I dont know what a "jerk bait" is nor how to use it


----------



## Skippy

It was a good night but a funny bite where I was. Threw a smaller bluegill colored shad rap till almost dark and 1 small s/m bass. Threw a new jerk bait and nothing then a J5. Lite pecks on the J5 so went to a 3.25 swim, silktreuse with a 1/16oz pink jig. Still lite taps but no hook ups. It was hard, at least for me, but started dropping the swim back when I would feel the tap. Wait a second or two then tighten the line back up and fish on. Not every time but often enough. 
You know a good rod and line pay off more often then not. 2 guys fishing within 15 yards of me could not tell if they were getting any hits. Told them what was happening but still no go for them. Turned a few smaller one back and gave them 4 eaters.. They weren't new to the night bite as I've seen them before and have BS'ed with them. They asked more questions but how do you tell someone there tackle isen't all that good????

Don't mean to offend "ANYONE" but there's times were better tackle pays off.


----------



## CrappieCraver

Some people (like myself) can't afford high end lures, lines or reels. I work 6 days a week so I can pay my child support and my mortgage so after those I'm lucky to have enough $ to fill my gas tank let alone buy just ONE or TWO lures


----------



## Fishin Finatic

fishslim said:


> Yes weather is right with front water Temps right moon a few days past full moon. Was out and listening at house animals are active birds were active. All signs of a good fishing night.


Agree with slim ... I used to fish walleye at Hoover with a guy known as the Hoover walleye king. On the way to the lake he would look at the cows in the farm fields. If they were lying around and not moving much he would tell me it was going to be a tough fishing day. If they were up moving and eating he would say we would bring home the 'eyes. He was right about 90% of the time. Animals and fish seem to be guided by weather and moon phases.


----------



## ying6

Scioto river has been very good to me this year.


----------



## kfi

Skippy said:


> You know a good rod and line pay off more often then not.


Skippy what's your suggestion for good rod/line for this style fishing? And, do you use same setup when throwing swim baits and jerk baits or different rig for each presentation? 

I've become big fan of braid in most situations. Tried Flouro (several brands) and have had trouble with it being too stiff and tangling etc.

Anyhow, just curious, as to preferred rig?


----------



## fishslim

Why would you say that?


----------



## Lewis

Went to one of my night spots at noon today on this dark, rainy day. They were there and willing as the wind moved in the shad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

CrappieCraver said:


> Some people (like myself) can't afford high end lures, lines or reels. I work 6 days a week so I can pay my child support and my mortgage so after those I'm lucky to have enough $ to fill my gas tank let alone buy just ONE or TWO lures


Ypur not the only one buddy,id say most everbody on here works or has worked there tails off to have the equipment we have....
But bye all means buy what YOU can afford and/or works for YOU....


----------



## RiparianRanger

.


----------



## greatmiami

I use lightning rods. For the money there hard to beat, plus pounding icy shore lines at night, if I brake it so wat. Still searching for the perfect line for nights below freezing, I use braid with leader when at all possible.


----------



## Northern1

The gear question is a really good one. I'll start off by saying that i'm not a saugeye pro and am very much still learning! But, fishing is fishing and many of the principles hold true.

Don't feel like you need to go and buy $1,000 in rods, reels, lures, and line in the next month. I started off with a Shakespeare "Excalibur" aka $10 walmart rod a few years ago. It worked for what I was doing at the time.

Over time, I saved up and invested in two higher-end rods a couple of years ago. When fishing for anything from bass to saugeye it really helps feel the bottom and its composition. I can tell if I'm dragging my Joshy through the mud, or bouncing it off of rocks. Also, it helps me avoid snags, as you can feel that jig fall into a nook and twitch it out before it settles. Tonight, I was dragging a lime Joshy with a 3/16ths jig and the bottom composition went from mud and then right when it turned to a rocky bottom is when it got hit by a nice little eater. He barely hit it and was hooked by the skin of his teeth on the top lip. Barely felt different than the rocks, but it was distinguishable due to a quality rod.

Having said that the baits you are using are very important, and location, presentation, and conditions are equally important. If you dont have these things down, you won't catch fish regardless of the rod you are using. Read through this thread, its full of saugeye specific information. Learning through study and experience will catch you more fish than any rod. I'm very much still learning, but it is great to get out there, strike out most of the time, and every now and then hit a few to keep you going! Good luck


----------



## Skippy

I know good equipment does not come cheap. This I know and as fisherman as a whole one has to use what he has or can afford at the time. I'm 68 years old and over time I built up a collection of what I consider good rods and reels. I fish, that's what I do. My rods are St.Croix, Loomis and 1 Fenwick. Not the highest dollar ones but good ones. All are at least 8 years old. My reels are all Pflueger Supreme's. I use Berkley NanoFil line 6 to 14 lb test. These rods and reels are like my third arm. My wife calls me annel the way I take care of my equipment. Maybe I am but it took me years to gather it together. 

We've all been there with house payments, car/truck payments,kids need clothes, ect. There's always priority's in life. 
Ok, back to fishing. Last night 6 till 8:30 the bass took over a rocky point I was fishing. 8 of them between 10 and maybe 15 inches. 1 16 inch eye. All on joshy's 3.25 Silktreuse and the lime one 1/16 oz silver jig head. Threw a jerk bait but only 1 bump on it. Cold and damp out there. 
Like fishslim said about the active gritters plus and good moon phase. I stayed home and watched the deer feeders till almost dark. 16 does and fawns came in and cleaned them out. Hope everyone did better on the eyes then I did.


----------



## fishslim

4 for 6 last night but 2 healthy fat girls 23"and 22". Jerk took biggest and again it was on a long pause with bait just hanging there. Trap tour the 22" girl and slims b as it 3.25 pink Skippy jig got a 16" an 18" was dead calm and bait was staying down in areas I fished.


----------



## Mr. A

Slim, on your last trip. When you say long pause, what do you actually mean. For example, how long would a normal cast take you to reel back in?


----------



## TomC

iave you guys tried live minnows on the bottom or under a bobber for them?


----------



## dre

I'll be getting out Friday at about 5:30 pm. Almost been 2 weeks since I got out and got the 19 short eyes. I'm hoping to go back to the same spot and find that the bigger eyes have moved in there! Just taking Swims, Vibes, and Stickbaits. Having a buddy join me that is a huge bass fisherman, so hoping to get him into some nice eyes so I can open him up to a new kind of fishing! I'll let ya'll know how I do. Good luck guys!

Matt


----------



## dre

TomC said:


> iave you guys tried live minnows on the bottom or under a bobber for them?


TomC, I have have luck with big live minnows on a jig head. Try all different color. Sometimes just let them sit there or you can drag them very slowly across the bottom. This should work as well. Good luck!


----------



## fishslim

Mr. A it varies with the temperatures right now the water is in the mid forties so the pauses aren't as long as they could be,last night I was still letting it pause 20-30 seconds most of the time giving it a short pull and then letting it settle and set again doing that process till it's right at my feet before I take it out. Other times when the water is colder and thirties it can be at least 30 seconds if not longer sometimes I'm letting it sit in one spot but I might make my wrist move enough to make the lure just flutter in place before I give it another pull it's all a process of seeing how active the fish are.


----------



## fishslim

Shallower lakes like Indian Lake the water is colder already so I would slow it down even more letting the lure set longer between pulls always being in contact with the lure. Usually as the water gets colder the bite is very light just a touch is all you will feel.


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Shallower lakes like Indian Lake the water is colder already so I would slow it down even more letting the lure set longer between pulls always being in contact with the lure. Usually as the water gets colder the bite is very light just a touch is all you will feel.


What are some things to do ti make sure you are 'always in contact' with the lure? I know you can real up the slack quickly but I still have a heard time having my line straight as an arrow down to the stickbait, I always have a little slack.Therefore, I think I could be missing bites on the pause. Is it all in the line? What line is best to keep straight contact with the stickbait without any slack?


----------



## fishslim

Dre there is no line out there that will stay totally straight you will have some slack but you should be able to move your rod tip a few inches maybe 6 inches max and start to feel your lure move if that's the case then you're keeping in contact close enough that you will feel the bites especially if you are using braid. It transmits bite through the pole better than other lines but as weather gets colder I like using P line 8 pound test does not stretch as much as mono and you can feel lure with it with a good rod. all about learning just like with the jig or Vibe to be able to know where the lure is not be having to pull hard on it but you know you are in contact with it so to speak . Many times your line will start to move or your rod tip will feel heavy that's all you'll feel that's a fish on your lure set the hook.


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Dre there is no line out there that will stay totally straight you will have some slack but you should be able to move your rod tip a few inches maybe 6 inches max and start to feel your lure move if that's the case then you're keeping in contact close enough that you will feel the bites especially if you are using braid. It transmits bite through the pole better than other lines but as weather gets colder I like using P line 8 pound test does not stretch as much as mono and you can feel lure with it with a good rod. all about learning just like with the jig or Vibe to be able to know where the lure is not be having to pull hard on it but you know you are in contact with it so to speak . Many times your line will start to move or your rod tip will feel heavy that's all you'll feel that's a fish on your lure set the hook.


Thank you Slim, that helps. I've been stuck on Mono for so long, I think it's time to switch it up..


----------



## shorthair

Great info fishslim thanks for your time and effort on these post.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dre,do it! Switch! Youll never look back! I promise. But do keep a spare spool with mono if u plan on fishing 20° nites, braid will freeze.


----------



## dre

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dre,do it! Switch! Youll never look back! I promise. But do keep a spare spool with mono if u plan on fishing 20° nites, braid will freeze.


What about Flouro like the P Line Slim had mentioned?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Me personly,i cant stand floro. But thats a personal prefrence.until it gets colder i woukd go with braid.an i even go cheap an go to wal-mart an use power pro.
When it gets really cold i still use braid mainly but keep my second rod in my car to keep it warm,an ill rotate rods an keep spraying my line.
But im not an expert,at all. Floro may be what im lacking in my arsenal just havnt gotten used to it. The couple times i tried it it only stayed on my spool a week or so. 
On my med. Action rod i use either 15 or 20 lb power pro. I use this rod for vibez,and #12 size sticks or bigger,on my med.light i use 10lb power pro. This is my swim/twister set up and when i toss small sticks like xr-8's...
Lol i dont think ive lost a bait yet with the 20lb power pro. But it does lose some casting distance.
To keep ice off my braid i use what ever i have avaiable,pam cooking spray,wd-40,vaseline,it all works to a point..


----------



## CPK

I don't really catch many fish lol but I really like p line. I have used 8, 10, 12 and 20. It is my current go to. I have tried about 10 different lines of line (pun) in the last year. Fwiw.


----------



## rattlin jones

I think you get more bang for your buck with mono I do prefer braid for stick baits but that hasn't been the pattern at buckeye lake this year due to the shallower water . Berkeley trielene red box 8 lb line works well can cast smaller weights easily but also strong enough to handle a big one or cast heavier baits also we have been catching them on real small rattle traps now along with swims and twister tails all colors been working bite has been pretty good last couple days . Good luck


----------



## fishslim

Reason I like pline it is not straight floro it is a mix and works really well in cold weather. Tip when you buy a roll take a bowl put water in it put it in microwave and get it hot not boiling but hot then take your spool of pline and put it in the hot water for awhile then take it out and spool it on reel. The heat takes the memory out of the line and helps when spooling on reel with line twist. Just something that was passed on to me and really helps. But as Bobby says I am braid as long as I can throw it. I just put on a 2 to 3 foot piece of pline as leader and that will help with bites in the real clear water lakes.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

So does p line float or sink? Ive noticed that fluoro makes your bait sink when making long casts as it sinks and pulls the bait down w/it.So if its tuned at your feet it will sink during the cast.Really,braid and mono are the only choice(for me) if I want a neutral bait from start to finish of the cast.Does anyone else see that w/fluoro or am I crazy?


----------



## fishslim

Floro will sink. Pline I cannot say I am sure it might some but being a mix of both probably not like Floro . I know that many good veteran Saugeye fishermen are using it and do very well with it Dead sticking. Just a option of line that can be used during super cold fishing times. Please take it for that only,use what you are confident in or works for you.


----------



## CrappieCraver

Its easy to say all that about workin your tails off but none of you are in my shoes, after child support, taxes and mortgage payments I have MAYBE 100 a month spending cash so all these "top of the line" lures, rods and lines are not in my budget


----------



## glasseyes

CrappieCraver said:


> Its easy to say all that about workin your tails off but none of you are in my shoes, after child support, taxes and mortgage payments I have MAYBE 100 a month spending cash so all these "top of the line" lures, rods and lines are not in my budget


So what are you trying to say. the conversation is about methods and lures used for some catching the eyes. Not everyone uses these methods or lures for that matter but this thread is about just that. No one here is bragging or making fun of those that for one reason or the other do not have the resources to fish this way. Why do you persist in condemning those here that do. We do not know your situation or how you come to be in it, sorry for that. There are a lot of material things I do not have that I would like to have but just isn't going to be. That does not stop me from finding ways to enjoy the sport with what I'm able to do . I will find a way to catch the fish if not I will fish for different kinds of fish, above all you must keep priorities in proper order, so if I cant fish for one reason or other because of some other family demands than so be it.


----------



## kwizzle

Great advice on here as usual guys. No expert by any means but have been at for several years now. My two cents on the line, braid till freeze up then switch to 8 to 10 lb suffix elite mono. Floro is good choice but have to retune all those baits that I have worked so hard to tune to perfection. Mono has a lot of stretch which takes some adjusting but seems to run a little longer with out icing up. Also rod selection is crucial, first year I fished a medium heavy with the stick baits and did okay,but when I switched to a medium action I could feel the bait better on the pause and small pulls. I think the extra flex in the tip gives you a little extra sensitivity. Crappie craver hang in there work hard, stay positive and good things will happen. First year saugeye fishing I caught several with a rod reel combo that may have been worth 50 bucks. More about being in the right place at the right time. If the fish are feeding they don't care what make and model your rod is.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

fishslim said:


> Reason I like pline it is not straight floro it is a mix and works really well in cold weather. Tip when you buy a roll take a bowl put water in it put it in microwave and get it hot not boiling but hot then take your spool of pline and put it in the hot water for awhile then take it out and spool it on reel. The heat takes the memory out of the line and helps when spooling on reel with line twist. Just something that was passed on to me and really helps. But as Bobby says I am braid as long as I can throw it. I just put on a 2 to 3 foot piece of pline as leader and that will help with bites in the real clear water lakes.


good tip! troy, have you tried the p-line teflon-coated braid or just the fluoro coated copolymer? just wondering if their coated braid brings up as much water as some of the other braids. i was hoping the gore fiber in the sufix 832 would help with icing but no dice.


----------



## fishslim

No I have not. Still stuck on Suffix performance braid . I love it but going to have to look at some others getting hard to find.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Crappiecraver,we all have are own unique situations. Lets keep it at that.
Lets not clutter this thread with a bunch of bs. Its full of years worth of good info..


----------



## Skippy

Wimped out for about 30 minutes around 4:30 yesterday. Strong west wind and sideways sleet. Went and sat in the truck. One of the biggest rainbows I have ever seen right after the front went through. 9 eyes with 5 being eaters. 3.25 glow perch with a pink jig head before dark then a clown stick bait. Reeling it down then just real small twitches and shot pauses all the way back in. I can add that I love and I hate it when a eye wacks it right at your feet after dark. 

Any line you use will ice up if it's cold enough out there. When I see enough ice on the reel spool I just make a long cast then holding the line in my fingers down by the first rod guide just reel it straight in. Lots of that ice just pops off then back to fishing. Been using NanoFil line for awhile and am happy with it..


----------



## CrappieCraver

glasseyes said:


> So what are you trying to say. the conversation is about methods and lures used for some catching the eyes. Not everyone uses these methods or lures for that matter but this thread is about just that. No one here is bragging or making fun of those that for one reason or the other do not have the resources to fish this way. Why do you persist in condemning those here that do. We do not know your situation or how you come to be in it, sorry for that. There are a lot of material things I do not have that I would like to have but just isn't going to be. That does not stop me from finding ways to enjoy the sport with what I'm able to do . I will find a way to catch the fish if not I will fish for different kinds of fish, above all you must keep priorities in proper order, so if I cant fish for one reason or other because of some other family demands than so be it.


Just FYI I'm not condemning anyone but there ARE comments that were made condemning those without the right lures, maybe you made a comment maybe you didn't but I have yet to "condemn" anyone because if I did you'd know. I'm just here trying to get any info to catch more eyes but since u want to be the first to be a d#ck about it I'll take that as my que that no one (especially you) are willing to help a rookie out so I'm done with this thread, feel free to talk any trash you want bc I'm unwatching this thread


----------



## Big Joshy

wow its not even late summer


----------



## reyangelo

Let's please move on and anyone needing to reply/comment, I'd recommend doing so on sidebar. I actually sent him suggestions on sidebar couple days back which included checking certain sales/clearance items (i have on occasion found good Rapala's/Smiths for 25-50% off). Plus suggested on sidebar what I did some years ago when money got tight, I bought 1 full price lure per paycheck (without hurting the bank acquired a nice collection).

Back to the thread  I will probably be heading out tomorrow night. Should I be concerned regarding the Flourocarbon dropping my lure more often with temperatures hitting below 30F? I may spray it down with WD40 to prevent icing (not sure anyone else does this or agrees), but just gauging when to swap to my FireLine Infused. I like the Flourocarbon (Seaguar InvizX) since I can get my lures out further.


----------



## acklac7

CrappieCraver said:


> Its easy to say all that about workin your tails off but none of you are in my shoes, after child support, taxes and mortgage payments I have MAYBE 100 a month spending cash so all these "top of the line" lures, rods and lines are not in my budget


One of the top 5 best S-eye anglers I know is a 60 something year old who fishes with a $25 Walmart combo, good old fashioned Stren mono line and run-of-the-mill white twister tails. Every time I fish with him I feel stupid for spending thousands of dollars on gear, because more often than not he makes me look stupid. I'm sure he could afford to buy more expensive equipment, but fact of the matter is he doesn't need anything more than what he has.

It's not always what you have but how you use it.


----------



## CrappieCraver

reyangelo said:


> Let's please move on and anyone needing to reply/comment, I'd recommend doing so on sidebar. I actually sent him suggestions on sidebar couple days back which included checking certain sales/clearance items (i have on occasion found good Rapala's/Smiths for 25-50% off). Plus suggested on sidebar what I did some years ago when money got tight, I bought 1 full price lure per paycheck (without hurting the bank acquired a nice collection).
> 
> Back to the thread  I will probably be heading out tomorrow night. Should I be concerned regarding the Flourocarbon dropping my lure more often with temperatures hitting below 30F? I may spray it down with WD40 to prevent icing (not sure anyone else does this or agrees), but just gauging when to swap to my FireLine Infused. I like the Flourocarbon (Seaguar InvizX) since I can get my lures out further.


I appreciate the tips you gave me but that doesn't make it ok for you to talk down about me, I barely make ends meet and the only things I get to enjoy outside of work is fishing and hunting. As I said previously after I've taken care of bills I have very little left over from my paycheck after child support takes their 60%! I only make $40/100 after cs so sometimes even the cheap stuff is too expensive. Its easy to talk down about someone when you dont know them or their situation


----------



## reyangelo

It was not my intention nor did I mean at any point to come across as talking down to you. I will drop it though.


----------



## fishslim

Will you please just get over it. You want to start a separate thread on this issue feel free but quit wasting the posts on hear. Moderators if possible can we clean up this thread so that we are back to what this thread is designed for. No disrespect CrappieCraver but this is overboard and you already posted you were done with this thread so be done with it.


----------



## webby

fishslim said:


> Will you please just get over it. You want to start a separate thread on this issue feel free but quit wasting the posts on hear. Moderators if possible can we clean up this thread so that we are back to what this thread is designed for. No disrespect CrappieCraver but this is overboard and you already posted you were done with this thread so be done with it.


No doubt. This isn't facebook


----------



## webby

fishslim said:


> Will you please just get over it. You want to start a separate thread on this issue feel free but quit wasting the posts on hear. Moderators if possible can we clean up this thread so that we are back to what this thread is designed for. No disrespect CrappieCraver but this is overboard and you already posted you were done with this thread so be done with it.


Iv'e tried a few of the different lines. Tried braid and floro. Liked them both. I have just always liked that cabelas brand mono in the green color.


----------



## fishslim

Don't get me wrong nothing wrong with mono used it forever. But if you have never used braid at least try it. The feel is unreal. Tonight I hit 22 fish while jerk bait fishing and if I was not using braid with the wind and bow I would never have felt the bite. Got a 24" girl again tonight that's my 5th 24 last month and tried to lift in 2 3 pounders as well. Lol yes I lost both of them. Lol I wish I could have stayed I was dialed in on the way they wanted it presented. Had 10 in a row at one point. Just had to get home


----------



## Northern1

10 in a row...that is unreal. Great work, what a blast! Troy, when you say lift them in, are you saying you're just trying to swing them up onto the bank over a rocky shoreline or wall. Outside of a net are there other alternatives to getting them on the bank besides lifting them up over rocks or the walls? Do you try to walk them to an area you can more easily slide them onto the bank without lifting?


----------



## reyangelo

webby said:


> Iv'e tried a few of the different lines. Tried braid and floro. Liked them both. I have just always liked that cabelas brand mono in the green color.


I've had some bad luck with Mono but willing to give it a try again. The Fireline Fused Crystal works good for me but doesn't cast as far. At the moment, FlouroCarbon (Seaguar InvizX 12lb) has worked well for me and casts nicely (only downside is I think it sinks faster and not sure how it will handle below 30F). Maybe I missed it but what is the best go-to Mono someone would recommend for Swims/Jerks? I got a spare reel which I can probably spin it up this weekend to try.


----------



## webby

fishslim said:


> Don't get me wrong nothing wrong with mono used it forever. But if you have never used braid at least try it. The feel is unreal. Tonight I hit 22 fish while jerk bait fishing and if I was not using braid with the wind and bow I would never have felt the bite. Got a 24" girl again tonight that's my 5th 24 last month and tried to lift in 2 3 pounders as well. Lol yes I lost both of them. Lol I wish I could have stayed I was dialed in on the way they wanted it presented. Had 10 in a row at one point. Just had to get home


I feel ya fishslim. I used braid last year and I did like it. I will probably try again next year. I do have 2- 23" and a 22" out of alum this year with mono. I know im probably not feeling as many bites with the mono but I actually like that part of the challenge where if I get a monster on im gonna have to have my drag set perfectly and fight it perfectly to get er in. I also was fishing at indian about a week ago and left my net on the bank so now im going netless as well. I did forget to open my bail on a cast the other night and casted my last lemon crush out in the middle of the lake. Can't find em anymore either. That probably would never happen with braid either!


----------



## Big Joshy

I beleive its p-line fluroclear thats a mono floro blend that several like. I have some and it is limp and manageable but im not a fan of the strength but I always use 20lb braid anymore to avoid breakoffs.


----------



## reyangelo

fishslim said:


> Don't get me wrong nothing wrong with mono used it forever. But if you have never used braid at least try it. The feel is unreal. Tonight I hit 22 fish while jerk bait fishing and if I was not using braid with the wind and bow I would never have felt the bite. Got a 24" girl again tonight that's my 5th 24 last month and tried to lift in 2 3 pounders as well. Lol yes I lost both of them. Lol I wish I could have stayed I was dialed in on the way they wanted it presented. Had 10 in a row at one point. Just had to get home


Very Nice (5th 24" last month)! I hope to get a couple more 20"+ before year end. Regarding lifting, I assume you mean up off the water with rod/line...if so, I have lost plenty like that  This was my first year ever purchasing a Fishing Net (foldable) and it has helped keep some nice fish including a 25" Eye from last week. It is tasking carrying more gear of course, but trying my best to always bring if with me.


----------



## fishslim

Lol northern lifting to big of fish always a bad idea lol I just don't care if It comes off it does. I usually look before starting to fish spots where to land the fish. Northern same area, you was other night bait everywhere


----------



## mizterp

I have limited experience fishing for Saugeye, hit Buckeye a few times several years ago and can remember catching some nice fish. This awesome thread has rejuvenated my interest in targeting the species, and I plan to use some of the techniques everyone has been sharing, especially Fishslim.

I've gathered that it's sometimes necessary to tune our jerk baits so as to be sure they stay parallel while suspending, so I picked up some lead tape and am curious how you guys apply to it to the lure? 

A few of my husky jerks tend to sit w/ the nose down and the back end slightly pointing upward. Would you recommend wrapping a thin strip around the tale end? 

Maybe it's silly, but I'm also worried about messing up the color pattern w/ patches of tape attached to the lure.

I appreciate anyone's input, thanks.


----------



## fishslim

Tail hook shank if nose first have you taken nose ring off if using a clip with ring ut will weigh bait down. Try taking off nose ring and,then you might need to adjust bait by middle hook putting your weight on shank of middle hook.


----------



## glasseyes

one reason I stay with the mono is that I had a lot of trouble detecting hits in windy weather at night with slack in line. I started using a black light and with the blue flor. line it shows all detail. I used to worm fish at night in summer for bass and the black light makes the line look like a rope, so I have just stayed with it.


----------



## Gfhteen

Just bought my first pfluger president reel last week and will be ordering 2 spare spools so I can swap out line as needed. I've been wanting to try braid for awhile now especially after fishing alum more often. The zebra mussels really do a number on the mono.


----------



## shorthair

glasseyes said:


> one reason I stay with the mono is that I had a lot of trouble detecting hits in windy weather at night with slack in line. I started using a black light and with the blue flor. line it shows all detail. I used to worm fish at night in summer for bass and the black light makes the line look like a rope, so I have just stayed with it.


What style of black light do you use for bank fishing at night? I had the same program for night bass fishing my black light connects to my boat battery. Thanks for the good idea.


----------



## glasseyes

shorthair said:


> What style of black light do you use for bank fishing at night? I had the same program for night bass fishing my black light connects to my boat battery. Thanks for the good idea.


I found a small led black light that clips to bill on your hat. It gives off very good light far enough out to see line plainly . I was using a larger light from Bass Pro that used 6 or 8 D size batteries that had suction cups on bottom of it , I carried in my pack, but the light was not as good and it was hard to place on bank to see line well. The hat clip works great.

Master Vision, 308G BLK 3-Led
this is what I bought off Amazon, price was $13.99


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Aj,i dont use a 25$ wal-mart combo;-) ;-)


----------



## Gottagofishn

Does anyone clip the front hook off the leading treble? Just wondering if that produces less snags?


----------



## glasseyes

Gottagofishn said:


> Does anyone clip the front hook off the leading treble? Just wondering if that produces less snags?


 I never have., never really thought of it though. I have enough trouble keeping fish on as is, don't think i'll cut off a hook lol


----------



## Mr. A

Ok fellas, I'm either going to win big or lose big tonight. I have about 4 spots on each of the pool at Alum. What I would like to know is which pool you think I should concentrate on tonight?

I'm going to fish each spot until I catch eyes and if I have to circle the entire lake I'm going to do it, tonight. Just wondering if anyone would target one of the pools first or last..... going to go out about 1 hour before dark or so and come home after I catch some eyes....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hmmm lol i aint been to alum in a month. But i did hit a good eater an lossed a really big fish at my feet between howard-north. Mid-day on lunch though. An lake was droppin. 
Lol i get all weird when alums super clear in the winter,so this year as i go to alum im going to try up north more,and more....


----------



## dre

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hmmm lol i aint been to alum in a month. But i did hit a good eater an lossed a really big fish at my feet between howard-north. Mid-day on lunch though. An lake was droppin.
> Lol i get all weird when alums super clear in the winter,so this year as i go to alum im going to try up north more,and more....


I have a couple spots way way up at almost the northern most part of the lake I crappie fish sometimes and saw a few small spots that looked like they may be good for Saugeye. I say give it a try!


----------



## percidaeben

Never fished Upper Pool for saugeye.? Always thought about starting up there and trying that upper boat ramp area, but never get past 36/37. Not many pull offs but there has to be fish up there at this time. Can't get out


----------



## percidaeben

To finish, can't get out till Wednesday because of class. Even then don't know if enough time to start up there and work way down. Have to have tent and chow. Ha. Where are the pull offs up there? Don't want to go to HogBack, it's haunted.


----------



## dre

percidaeben said:


> To finish, can't get out till Wednesday because of class. Even then don't know if enough time to start up there and work way down. Have to have tent and chow. Ha. Where are the pull offs up there? Don't want to go to HogBack, it's haunted.


Haha well Hogback is where I park when i fish that far north, but then again I've only fished up in that area past dark once...and all I could remember was that old post on here about all the creepy stuff that happens up there after dark..so i wasn't there long!


----------



## dre

You know what percidaeben, now i am sitting here trying to think of any other places to park between Howard Rd, and the Hogback Rd. parking lot. I just can't think of any? I may have to go explore some more up there...I'm sorry Saugeyefisher I'm not trying to steal your idea, it just got me thinking since I have fished up there so many times for Crappie and know that area well, there has to be other species up there? I've only ever got Crappie and Catfish up that way.


----------



## ying6

Quantity and quality. Both south of 36/37. From my experience, for quite awhile one part of the lake was closed off this time of year after dark. Nice to see the lake reopened.


----------



## mizterp

Hit Buckeye Ocean last night and did pretty good, seen a lot of fish caught but not very many keepers. Would have stayed out longer but my spool froze up. I always use braid, but a gentleman fishing nearby suggested mono for cold weather. However my cousin was using a super slick braid, which wasn't freezing like my line, so I may try something along that line or maybe some of the Suffix ice braid if I can find it.


----------



## percidaeben

dre said:


> You know what percidaeben, now i am sitting here trying to think of any other places to park between Howard Rd, and the Hogback Rd. parking lot. I just can't think of any? I may have to go explore some more up there...I'm sorry Saugeyefisher I'm not trying to steal your idea, it just got me thinking since I have fished up there so many times for Crappie and know that area well, there has to be other species up there? I've only ever got Crappie and Catfish up that way.


Yea Dre, could not think of any pull offs myself. Checked out ODNR map and none spotted. Those coves there North of 36/37 on the East side sure would be intersting. But pretty sure steep shale. West side looks interesting also. Either way, looks like you are parking in South 36/37 lots, dodging traffic then trudging through woods. I'll be free after my finals on the 15. Let me know when you want to go! HaHa!


----------



## webby

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hmmm lol i aint been to alum in a month. But i did hit a good eater an lossed a really big fish at my feet between howard-north. Mid-day on lunch though. An lake was droppin.
> Lol i get all weird when alums super clear in the winter,so this year as i go to alum im going to try up north more,and more....


First night i tried north this year i hit 2 nice eyes. Have been there 4 more times without a bite.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

like i said guys,this was back in early november when i hit it. Water was fairlystained at the time. I was casting a 2.75 solar flare on a tiny little rocky area sitting in 4-6 fow at the time. Had to make long casts an never got a solid hookset on the biggun. Only hit it 40 minutes on lunch....
Lol dre- have at it man... just pm me details;-)


----------



## dre

Saugeyefisher said:


> like i said guys,this was back in early november when i hit it. Water was fairlystained at the time. I was casting a 2.75 solar flare on a tiny little rocky area sitting in 4-6 fow at the time. Had to make long casts an never got a solid hookset on the biggun. Only hit it 40 minutes on lunch....
> Lol dre- have at it man... just pm me details;-)


Will do man!


----------



## fishslim

Last night slow not many bites and the only way was to let it sit on long pauses then very light pull of the bait. Had to tune bait 2 times in a hour and half due to water temp changing kept wanting to sink on me. Retune it get a bite. Got 3 nice keepers and had 2 others a fellow angler decided he did not want to clean fish.
Winds picking back up so activity should as well. Indian was back up to 41 at end of daylight. Girls were coming for you. Lol be safe out there


----------



## fishslim

Alum last night was work to say the least. But when I got a bite 23" fat girls just touching a Rogue lime crush setting still. Wind started out perfect but died out right after dark. Off to Indian tomorrow night.


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Alum last night was work to say the least. But when I got a bite 23" fat girls just touching a Rogue lime crush setting still. Wind started out perfect but died out right after dark. Off to Indian tomorrow night.


Nice job figuring out the bite and getting a nice eye. Do you think the warm up in temps will have much effect on the bite this weekend? If so good or bad? I see there should be a decent wind out of the SW so that's got to help some i would think? I'll be out Saturday with a buddy hard at it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dre
Slim has boo coo experience over me.
But for me,once the temp drops as long as it doesnt spike up to far the fish wil stay active.... some of my best december and januarys have come after we got ice on the lake,it melts an water warms.


----------



## dre

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dre
> Slim has boo coo experience over me.
> But for me,once the temp drops as long as it doesnt spike up to far the fish wil stay active.... some of my best december and januarys have come after we got ice on the lake,it melts an water warms.


Thanks man!


----------



## fishslim

Yeah key is how warm it gets fast, if we get good wind conditions with moon phase were in fish will be biting. Big girls might be tougher again we will see. Alum has not reached below 40 once yet that I know of a but girl time is 30's water temp time. The squirts should get pretty active though


----------



## fishslim

Dre get those Vibes ready again warmer means more active will be snapping at the blade bait hopping by.


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Dre get those Vibes ready again warmer means more active will be snapping at the blade bait hopping by.


Thanks for the info Troy!


----------



## Skippy

The old still works. The other night I got to thinking about what I used to catch eyes on before the Joshy swims came out. Dug through my stuff the next day and found some 4 inch Kalin's twisters. Blue with silver sparkles. They were my go to back then. Well they still work. Next day I dug through my stuff again and found some 2.75 silver blue Joshy swims. Don't think he makes them anymore but they still work. Just using a 1/16 silver jig head. 
Catching has been on the slow side for me but the ones I'm getting are slamming the baits. After dark my old standby, a 5inch floating Rapala, silver color that I have some lead wire wrapped hooks on it has been doing fair. Shallow water. Just pulling it down then a slow retrieve and some small twitches with the rod tip right down by the water to help keep the lure under the surface.
Like I said, not catching a lot of eyes but I'm having fun. Darn near tee shirt weather.


----------



## dre

Skippy said:


> The old still works. The other night I got to thinking about what I used to catch eyes on before the Joshy swims came out. Dug through my stuff the next day and found some 4 inch Kalin's twisters. Blue with silver sparkles. They were my go to back then. Well they still work. Next day I dug through my stuff again and found some 2.75 silver blue Joshy swims. Don't think he makes them anymore but they still work. Just using a 1/16 silver jig head.
> Catching has been on the slow side for me but the ones I'm getting are slamming the baits. After dark my old standby, a 5inch floating Rapala, silver color that I have some lead wire wrapped hooks on it has been doing fair. Shallow water. Just pulling it down then a slow retrieve and some small twitches with the rod tip right down by the water to help keep the lure under the surface.
> Like I said, not catching a lot of eyes but I'm having fun. Darn near tee shirt weather.


I have some of those 4 inch Kalin's twisters as well. Used to throw them for Smallies but maybe I will give them a try this weekend for eyes if things get tough! Good job out there!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy,funny u mention this.bigger kalins have worked for us as well lately.
Wevee been keeping it fairly simple. Mybest day bait lst few weeks has either been a road runner with green twister,or a whistler head an minnow.


----------



## greatmiami

A friend of mine said he used to burn rattle traps along rocks at night this time of year, he said he caught some monsters. It got me wondering if others have had success doing this.


----------



## rattlin jones

Yes the rattle trap bite was good 2 weeks ago we like to use the small ones if your fishing real shallow fast retrieve works better if it's deeper or not as snaggy also try snapping it off the bottom and letting it drop back down a lot of times they will hit it on the fall. The trap bite has slowed down now and the big twister trails seem to be working the best . Good luck


----------



## greatmiami

Thanks for the info, I will try that?


----------



## fishslim

On that note trapbaits with waters in most lakes back over 45 degrees start rethinking what you were doing when it was there before. Traps and blades will be working well again, as well as swims. Also be ready to check spots midday again bite can revert back to midday eating for some lakes. Was at Alum tonight was slow for me where i was did not fish real late tried some crappies but that was slow as well. Did end up after working a jerk bait for a good while a 22" girl and 2 shorts on a Big Joshy Slims Bait and the biggest on a Lime 3.25 with a Skippy 1/8th ounce jig pink in color. Just to nice out great for us fishing but not the best fishing. Be safe out there. Do not get lazy or just dumb if out boating. Life jackets and caution we want to here your reports not reports about you.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I had a ball the other morning before this warm up. 20+ in one spot then 19 at the next all before noon. Nothing bigbit fun still. Before sun up they were eating a suspended x-rap. Now like guys on hereive never really "deadsticked" for more then 5/10 seconds max so i purposly started letting my xrap just sit there,highest count i got to was 25 lol. Although most casts i didnt make it to 8/9 beforegetting bit.
After the sun came up they ate a whistler jig 1/8 oz w/just a bass minnow. Slowly snap jigging back to me.
Both white th err n an orange whistler. 
The sundaybefore we took the boat out. And the best day bait was green twister on orange rr head,then at nite mostly on a xrap a couple on road runner rwister minnow combo,an a couple on a rouge.
Are better fish that day came during the day. Between the three of is we got a fo bluegill,crappie,and saugeye...
The last 2/3 weeks have really turned on for me an the couple people i fish with. 
I fished the ohio river tonight. It was dead. 4 nice sauger on stickbits is all...


----------



## fishslim

Was wondering how it was for you down there. Just stinks you hit it during the craziest weather of the fall. We will Doon get back to slaying them but patience is needed right now.lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol ya that was my thoughs to. Oh well a great change of scenery.
Funny herd spots were bookoo crowded this weekend.this weather brings em all out. Think i seen 3 guys total last nite.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol PATIENCE=crappie fishing


----------



## dre

I was out on Alum for about an hour before dark and an hour after dark in the canoe with a buddy of mine and I got a real nice 18 inch Smallmouth. He took of picture of it on his camera so i keep bugging him to upload it and send it to me so I can post it on here! It hit on guess what....Slim's Bait! Put up a pretty good battle too. Will post whenever I get the pic.


----------



## ying6

Where I fish, I may see one person.... a week.


----------



## dre

ying6 said:


> Where I fish, I may see one person.... a week.


At Alum?


----------



## ying6

Yes, believe it or not there are still a few places... even troy doesn't know about.


----------



## dre

ying6 said:


> Yes, believe it or not there are still a few places... even troy doesn't know about.


Haha my mission is to find one of you!


----------



## fishslim

His back yard pond


----------



## ying6

Out right now


----------



## fishslim

At his pond.lol wear that life jacket. Hope they bite


----------



## Big Joshy

I was thinking this jerkbait thread needs some pics of actual jerkbaits. I thought I would share two battle scarred baits that have done alot of damage for me this fall on the saugeye. These are SPRO McStick 110 jerks. They have proven to be very effective on saugeye and they have a little different action to them when compared to rogues or husky jerks. Last time I went out they were hitting jerks and swims very viciously and you would not have to feel the bite on the jerk you would just listen for that snapping sound of the rattles in the bait when the saugeye whacked it on the pause. 











So if anybody else wants to post pics of you favorite jerks that are working for you, lead tape, wire, toothmarks and all, that would be cool! 

Oh and here are the ones I was able to land last trip. biggest here is about 19. Lost a 22" at my feet on a 3.25 slush. Fish Tacos tomorrow!


----------



## acklac7

Question: How well do those SPRO's suspend LEVEL out of the box? I more or less only fish Smithwicks or X-raps (maybe a Husky jerk or two) anymore because they consistently stay level in the water column. Some may slightly rise, but still they stay relatively level out of the box. NOTHING worse then trying to tune a Stickbait that floats heavy to the Nose/Tail.


----------



## Big Joshy

they are just slightly nose heavy but most I have used need lead to suspend. If you look at the pic I have lead wire around the center trebles. The center treble is behind the center of the bait so it seems to even it right out if you put the lead there. the bottom bait is several years old and they had thinner split rings back then so that one needed a good amount of lead tape too. They make a 95 two hook size but sits way more nose down. It works well but the 110 is better and hooks fish better. One warning they make a white and purple back color called norman flake sinks out of the box due to a heavier paint coat than some of the other colors I have tried. That color does work but you need to switch to lighter split rings or hooks. I also noticed all the rogues I have that sink are white also. 
Also the bills on these baits are not super strong and will break if you cast them on rocks lol.


----------



## ying6

All these years, never thought about the weight of the paint.
Completely see why the husky perch sinks.


----------



## rattlin jones

I noticed when using a snap the rogues get nose heavy so I took the split ring off and attached the snap to the line tie problem solved . I have less problems out of the box with rapalas , the rogues. Not so much seem like about half of them I need to tune .


----------



## dre

rattlin jones said:


> I noticed when using a snap the rogues get nose heavy so I took the split ring off and attached the snap to the line tie problem solved . I have less problems out of the box with rapalas , the rogues. Not so much seem like about half of them I need to tune .


I don't know if I just have bad luck with picking the wrong rogues off the shelf but I've only ever had 2 that were tuned out of the box. Sucks spending that money and having to spend more to tune them.


----------



## jray

Lime crush was on fire at alum Saturday night it seemed like every time i found a spot of cloudy water I caught fish. 10-15 second pause and you knew when they hit. Lost a mid 20s fish I thought was a smallmouth cause it was head shaking on the top but just as I got the light turned on I saw the back hook shake free. Kinda figured the warm weather would turn them off but I was wrong.


----------



## wallen34

Was out last night and it felt like a was surf fishing with how big the waves were, I was soaked by the time I left. Caught six eyes and two largemouth not much size to either. They all came on Joshys, I just didn't feel like I had the patience for jerks last night. Didn't see another soul the whole night, I was out from 8-12.


----------



## deerfarmer

Well I'm a beginner when it comes to stickbaits. But for other beginners I would suggest shadow raps. They too suspend level out of the box and are fairly easy to learn to use. Well it's not saying much but I was able to figure out how to catch fish on them. Twitch Twitch Pause Twitch Twitch Pause. It's a blast catching saugeyes in 6 to 8 inches of water.


----------



## percidaeben

wallen34 said:


> Was out last night and it felt like a was surf fishing with how big the waves were, I was soaked by the time I left. Caught six eyes and two largemouth not much size to either. They all came on Joshys, I just didn't feel like I had the patience for jerks last night. Didn't see another soul the whole night, I was out from 8-12.
> View attachment 199164
> View attachment 199165
> View attachment 199166
> View attachment 199167


Nice Largemouth. Really wanted to get out but had final today. Maybe should had tried large Shallow diving Shad Rap.


----------



## Big Joshy

deerfarmer said:


> Well I'm a beginner when it comes to stickbaits. But for other beginners I would suggest shadow raps. They too suspend level out of the box and are fairly easy to learn to use. Well it's not saying much but I was able to figure out how to catch fish on them. Twitch Twitch Pause Twitch Twitch Pause. It's a blast catching saugeyes in 6 to 8 inches of water.


It was my understanding that shadow raps sink? Do you have some that suspend or float?


----------



## Mr. A

deerfarmer said:


> Well I'm a beginner when it comes to stickbaits. But for other beginners I would suggest shadow raps. They too suspend level out of the box and are fairly easy to learn to use. Well it's not saying much but I was able to figure out how to catch fish on them. Twitch Twitch Pause Twitch Twitch Pause. It's a blast catching saugeyes in 6 to 8 inches of water.


...but they sink. I think most are advocating for the bait to suspend level, but either rise slooooooowly, or stay where it is pulled to. The problem with a sinking bait is when you need to leave it sit for 10 to 30 seconds per pause, you don't want it dropping and getting hung up. Now, you could try to use lighter hooks and split rings but they are already really light IMO and down sizing the trebles seems like a waste considering eyes can smoke a Stick bait with three treble hook, almost knock the rod out of your hand, and still not get hooked itself. LOL.

In the summertime though, I love the shadow raps. I caught good sized fish when using them just never in big numbers....


----------



## deerfarmer

Like I said I'm new to using them. I haven't had to pause them for over a couple seconds. The package says they slowly sink but they seem to hold fairly level to me.


----------



## deerfarmer

After reading some of the reviews on the shadow raps the warmer the water the faster it sinks. In one review it actually said in cold water it would suspend and this is what I have noticed lately.


----------



## bob Jones

I have never used a shadow rap but I have to get some. I watched a guy hammer fish on one. I believe that when fish want a straight retrieve that will be the bait to throw


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

deerfarmer said:


> After reading some of the reviews on the shadow raps the warmer the water the faster it sinks. In one review it actually said in cold water it would suspend and this is what I have noticed lately.


Colder water is more dense than warmer water so a bait that was sinking slowly will start to sink even slower or suspend or even rise depending on water temp and the bait's buoyancy.


----------



## Skippy

Sometimes you just have to. Had 3 of the most obnoxious guys move in on me last evening that I have ever seen. My first mistake was catching a 16, 17 incher and turning it loose. Here comes 1 guy. Caught another one and here comes the other 2 guys. I turned the 3rd one loose and then it started. They wanted the fish. Didn't ask, just told me. By that time if I would of stuck me elbows out I would of hit the guys standing on each side of me. I moved down a little and here they come again. I think if it wasn't for the f word they couldn't have talked. The only saving grace was 2 more guys showed up that I've seen before and BSed with. I had turned 3 more loose before those 2 other guys showed up. The first 3 guys, I guess, finally got ticked off enough and left. The second 2 guys called them white trash and said those 3 jokers will do stuff like that. 
Ended up catching 9, 8 were legal size but nothing over 18 inches. All on a 3.25 silktreuse with a 1/16 oz. lime green jig head. 
I tend to think of myself as a get a long type of person and have given a fair number of eyes away but those 3 guys just pushed my button the wrong way. End of my mini rant. 
I was standing along the edge of a short point. Just casting out and letting the jig settle down then a real slow retrieve just keeping the swim off the bottom. With the water way down it's easy to see why the eyes were in that area earlier in the fall. Nows the time to get out and check spots for the spring bite and even next early fall..


----------



## rattlin jones

Skippy said:


> Sometimes you just have to. Had 3 of the most obnoxious guys move in on me last evening that I have ever seen. My first mistake was catching a 16, 17 incher and turning it loose. Here comes 1 guy. Caught another one and here comes the other 2 guys. I turned the 3rd one loose and then it started. They wanted the fish. Didn't ask, just told me. By that time if I would of stuck me elbows out I would of hit the guys standing on each side of me. I moved down a little and here they come again. I think if it wasn't for the f word they couldn't have talked. The only saving grace was 2 more guys showed up that I've seen before and BSed with. I had turned 3 more loose before those 2 other guys showed up. The first 3 guys, I guess, finally got ticked off enough and left. The second 2 guys called them white trash and said those 3 jokers will do stuff like that.
> Ended up catching 9, 8 were legal size but nothing over 18 inches. All on a 3.25 silktreuse with a 1/16 oz. lime green jig head.
> I tend to think of myself as a get a long type of person and have given a fair number of eyes away but those 3 guys just pushed my button the wrong way. End of my mini rant.
> I was standing along the edge of a short point. Just casting out and letting the jig settle down then a real slow retrieve just keeping the swim off the bottom. With the water way down it's easy to see why the eyes were in that area earlier in the fall. Nows the time to get out and check spots for the spring bite and even next early fall..


Nice report , sorry about the rude fisherman , last night was slowest for me in awhile only 2 dinks. Looks like the sun going to be out today thinking another pack of them might move in all my eyes being caught in 4 foot or less buckeye lake . Good luck


----------



## Mr. A

deerfarmer said:


> After reading some of the reviews on the shadow raps the warmer the water the faster it sinks. In one review it actually said in cold water it would suspend and this is what I have noticed lately.


If that is the case then I need to get mine back in the bag! It makes sense I suppose but I'll just have to see if the water is cold enough to get them suspend.... I'll let y'all know what air find.


----------



## Cat Mangler

This thread is chalked full of good stuff! I must admit, I read this thread last year and I just don't think I fully got it. I'd bought some HJs and tuned them with steel wire(being another broke angler and all I had laying around at time, don't laugh ) and just flat out had no luck with them or any jig setups. I was actually a little frustrated after reading as i couldn't figure out what types of waters(rivers, lakes) everyone was talking about with different tactics.

I spent nearly 6 months fishing the great Miami before I got my first saug bite. In fact, the first one I ever hooked into was right at the bank and bit on a 4" tube n jig while bassin. It was the biggest non-catfish species I'd ever hooked into I'd guess at about 21-22" judging from what I've caught since, and was gone just as quick as it appeared. This nearly broke me off from targeting saugs when I was intervened by an angler I have not seen since the great gesture. 

This mysterious fellow had been at this spot a few times while I was bassin and finally one night I just had to break from my norm and ask what he was doing because I watched him catch and basket 6 saugs in under 30 minutes. The first thing he told me was to never expect to do this regularly! And the many skunks I've endured have confirmed his affirmations. His great gesture was to give me an old beat up, chipped paint and one missing hook point, Yo Zuri pinns minnow in gold flame(pretty ticked about discontinuance of this color). 

In the last 18months of somewhat successful targeting of saugs, I'd say that at least 75% of the fish I have caught was by slowly cranking this floating minnow up current along a seam next to dead calm water with subtle twitches every few cranks. I also discovered that cotton Cordell minnow will work when they are actively hunting food, but the pins has a much more subtle "wobble" which seemed to work in colder less active conditions.

I've explored the rivers with a few different suspending jerk baits. The HJs have still not worked for me. I've gotten a couple on the KVD jerks and I bought a suspending rouge that landed me a chunky 20" right before losing it to the rocks below a dam under reconstruction. I cant catch em on twisters and other softs for the life of me out of the river. In fact, of the two I've landed on jigs despite several missed bites, one was from CJ Brown slowly retrieving away from bank from a boat on a rocky flat with a white grub, and the other was this past June when I landed a 5.75# saug out of little old Eastwood here in Dayton on another 4" green pumpkin tube while bassin in weeds.

The point in bringing this all up is that it wasn't until I reread this post that much of this info clicked in my thick skull. Since that first confidence boost off the beat up old crank, my interpretation of saugs patterns has improved quite a bit and I "kinda" understand what I am re-reading. The best advice i took early on from this thread was the use of braid. 15# braid paired with a medium action rod with a super fast tip has been my winning ticket. And my expenses into this Shakespeare rig even after replacing the reel, was like $40. Saugeye aren't a rich mans fish, but it does help to have a little cash to blow on the fancy lures that produce in big ways!

What I know now: When they are active, as long as your lure isn't so wild as to scare them off they will bite just about whatever you put in there face, if you put it in there face. Ive noticed some will definitely follow your bait when they're active, and have even had them take my lure in the boils of low dams which I assume they weren't just chilling there. Lol Like mentioned so much already, when they slow down, you not only have to put it in their face, but you seem to have to keep it there FOREVER!!! This is probably why I suck with jigs, I just don't think I am slow enough with my retrieval. 

Something I hope to remedy before spring. Especially as i am, like others, on a tight arsed budget and jigs n plastics are a lot cheaper to lose! I will say that I fell in love with the rouges, and i will be getting more here soon. I haven't been able to saug fish recently but I'm sure having this back in my arsenal will motivate me to quit slacking.

Anyways, just want to thank all you guys for keeping this thread going. I do believe it is a very valuable asset to beginners even if they don't realize it. And it is pretty valuable to not so green horns like me as well. I am far from the level of many of you but I feel that this thread is pushing everyone in the right direction and look forward to reapplying this knowledge the next time out!


----------



## fishslim

Now that's what this thread was all about.  great post and you hit key points bait to use that match the spots your fishing then even before presenting that bait looking at where your fishing and understand where or how to fish it. Then presenting it the right way that matches water Temps. Those thinner minnow baits like the one you mentioned are really great river baits matching the minnows in rivers. 
Keep working with the jigs and plastics they are also very important to use at certain times and conditions. 
Great work guys keep the info and picks coming. 
Last night jerk baits were working water up to around 50 I was able to work my Rogue a little faster with shorter pauses. Then when they quit hitting jerk I was poping some on Big Joshy 3.25 Glow Perch on a 1/8th ounce orange Skippy jig


----------



## Skippy

One thing that has upped my numbers somewhat has been to use a longer rod when fishing rivers and spillways. With a 8 foot 6 inch rod I can keep more line out of the water and let the lure hang longer. I also use floating stick baits. Cast it out, pull it down then let the current work the lure. Near the end of the drift I'll pull it up a little then let it fall back. It sure helps knowing the little holes or rock piles the eyes tend to sit at waiting for something to come by. Knowing those little spots one can judge his casts and let the lure come right threw those areas. The rivers and spillways are different from lake fishing in that almost everyday is a little different what with changing water levels, current speed and water color. Floating Rapalas, sometimes with a little lead wire wrapped on the hooks just to help them stay down a little more. the floating rogue's tend to work just the way they come out of the box. 
1/16, 1/8 and 1/4 oz jigs sometime single sometimes doubled up will work along with swims and twister tails. 
That's what I love about fishing. It's a total crap shoot. What works today won't work tomorrow but just mite work the next day. "AND" it also helps if the fish are in the mood to feed on something or are EVEN there.


----------



## glasseyes

I use an 8'6" rod also, MHX blanks , it's a salmon steel head rod I had a friend assemble for me. I love the action and sensitive feel, med. action fast tip. Works great with the jig and HJ at night picking up slack line.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Guys i like the long rod idea for river an spill way fishing... im actually lookong for a light action 7'6"-8'6" to double as a crappie,twister tail rod.
Glasseyes ive seen you effectivly work jig/bobber combos with longer rods in a spillway to.
Ive been doing jig/float and swim/float ever since then with sucess. Its money when i take the nephews on a mild day


----------



## glasseyes

Use to be lot of fun working that bobber with that rod. That's a 9'6" med. light rod I still use ,mostly for crappie with bobber. It's a Bass pro rod, micro light series. They are a very in expensive rod. I had a friend also make a med. light 8'6" rod , MHX blanks, with micro wave guides, I use for crappie and eyes and love it ,it casts the light line much farther.


----------



## Skippy

I have to give you the credit for the longer rod Glasseyes. You posted close to 2 years ago about using a longer rod idea. I made 2 up last winter but I'm going to make 1 more this winter but a little heaver action. The ones I have really load up throwing the bigger sticks and even bigger swims somewhat. I loose some feel of what the lures doing compared to my 7 foot rods of the same action. Going to mess around and see what happens..


----------



## glasseyes

the two I had made up this last year were actually going to be for Salmon fishing when I visit the wifes relation in Wisc. they live near Lake Michigan and for years when we go I spend lots of time at Port Washington with the cousins trolling or my choice is casting from the breakwall at harbor for the kings and browns. I found out the hard way that the shorter rods are NOT the way to fight those kings from the bank when they run in open water. So when I bought the materials I had in mind the eyes, and crappie along with the salmon and I think its going to work out well.


----------



## Skippy

Nasty last night. Strong west wind then the snow started. Popen ice out of the guides, just have to love it. 4 eaters on 3.25 silktreuse swims 1/8 pink jig. Never felt a hit, just extra weight on the line. Not a fast bite and I only lasted 1 & 1/2 hours. Calling for another warm up and even some rain witch we need.


----------



## dre

I'll be out there tonight. Heading back to my home town and trying Salt Fork with my cousin. Wind looks like it will be piercing cold! If we can stick it out in this brutal cold, I grew up on Salt Fork and know several spots where the Saugeye SHOULD be. We will see. I will let you guys know how we do. Be safe if you venture out tonight as well and good luck.


----------



## bob Jones

I know last last night was brutal I went to a new lake for thee second time in my life and only had two bites but did get this one.


----------



## fishslim

Was out till 11 other night and had a party no monsters biggest 21" most 14 3/4" to 17" on swims them a super rogue tuned to sit in place was on fire lost count at 40 eyes was popping the ice out every 6 or 7 casts. Was a casting out pull her down just maybe 6" under surface and barely move wrist just making jerk barely roll. They were hitting it hard. Letting them alone tonight but after them tomorrow night.


----------



## Rip n rap

I have some super rogues and have been debating on trying them from shore because them things shoot straight to the bottom and lots of snags on the rip rap


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Help me out here.No matter how "slow" I pull the bait,and it can't be that slow to make the action "wiggle", even if you only pull down 6" in the beginning,its gonna go deeper w/every pull,unless it is weighted to slightly rise.Am I correct? Or another way, how can you keep it shallow while being weighted to perfectly suspend?


----------



## glasseyes

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Help me out here.No matter how "slow" I pull the bait,and it can't be that slow to make the action "wiggle", even if you only pull down 6" in the beginning,its gonna go deeper w/every pull,unless it is weighted to slightly rise.Am I correct? Or another way, how can you keep it shallow while being weighted to perfectly suspend?


Good question, like to know that myself, I've lost couple good baits last few times out


----------



## Rip n rap

That's what I was trying to say lol..every crank it goes deeper


----------



## fishslim

Well good question i typically keep my pole up at 10 oclock position and pull upward and not hard at all also keeps more line out of water. To make the bait wiggle or shimy in place it will still move some but it is not a pulling motion it is a shake of wrist making rod tip wiggle which in turns makes bait just flutter a little.
You can see this if when you are tuning bait at shore when bait is tuned and sitting right just giggle rod tip and see how it makes bait react. Try different amounts of wrist shake and watch how bait reacts. Then do some short pulls not pulled hard and see how much it moves and what bait does. Keep that in your memery bank and as your bringing in bait think what your movements are doing to the bait then work bait different ways at times to see how they are wanting it. As bait gets closer to shore work it slower and less pulls but more just pausing and lightly making bait move ahead a few inches. Be ready just like other night many were hitting bait on last pull as i was about to lift it out of water.
A very very slow rising bait is okay if you are having trouble with it getting snagged,just count the seconds it is taking for bait to rise when down a foot of water then as you cast out and pull bait down keep that count in mind. Does 5 second count mean it is rising a few inches then try that if even slower rising go longer pauses maybe half way thru retrieve give it a harder pull then you know bait is back down ready to work rest of way back in. Hope that helps. Also REMEMBER RETUNE BAIT AS YOU ARE FISHING THESE COLD NIGHTS WATER TEMP WILL CHANGE AND START MAKING YOUR BAIT SINK.


----------



## Rip n rap

You got your phd in this stuff don't you?? Lol thanks for the tips never thought of the little things like that


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Thank you Fishslim.


----------



## ski

Slim,
I've watched you fish before and always notice the 10 o clock angle of fishing rod. Whenever I get crazy with rod angle, I say to myself, "What would slim do" and get my rod back to the 10 position!!

ski


----------



## webby

ski said:


> Slim,
> I've watched you fish before and always notice the 10 o clock angle of fishing rod. Whenever I get crazy with rod angle, I say to myself, "What would slim do" and get my rod back to the 10 position!!
> 
> ski


This years the first i've tried to stick with that 10 position and I love it. no snags and more bites. I still try all the others when their not bitin just thinkin maybe their back on low position or maybe side position or how bout the 5 pulldown. Very rarely! As long as the baits tuned to sit still thats the hour im stickin with too.


----------



## Skippy

100 percent what slim said. Get out in the daylight. Get up on a dock, bridge or even some rocks. Just make a short cast and find out what your lures are doing. Everyone uses different equipment. Different lb test line. You have to know what your set up is doing. 
Went to a Christmas party last night and was talking to 2 guys I know who use a very controlled drift and cast along the breakwalls up on lake Erie. There doing pretty much the same things we do with the same lures. They get some pigs. Showed me a few pictures of 40 lb 6 fish limits. 
Warmer weather and rain coming. Going to have to, once again do some retuning.


----------



## fishslim

You said a major statement Skippy "THEY USE A VERY CONTROLLED DRIFT AND CAST" THOSE WORDS MY FELLOW FISHERMAN ARE SO KEY. Have you figured out what that is? And when it really is important? Winds and currents have to be understood while you are fishing how they work your bait for you how the fish are setting up where your fishing. Especially river fishing so key on how much speed you bait is moving at and how it is coming back to you thru the retrieve. Understanding current flow and CONTROL YOUR DRIFT will produce more fish and especially the bigger smarter ones.


----------



## fishslim

Webby that is the way I fish most of the times but let's rested that conditions can change that strong winds higher rod when wanting bait to be slow can hinder that,then you might be putting pole down closer to water to help control and feel bait better other times like warmer water at early fall pole at 10 allows wind to push bait and move it faster and that can be ticket to more aggressive fish. Again all things are determined by your surroundings at the time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol just when u thought no new info can be added.
Last nite i explained to a guy i was working my bait so slow it looked like a suspending twig in the water.. 10/15 second pauses an SLOW movements in between last nite for me. 
But i had to really work for bites. 4 eyes an afat wiper in first spot,2 eyes in second spot,then 2 in my last stop for the nite. I did see some skim ice in calm areas but not much.
Oh ya hit one fish on a pink curly shad just before dark well, short hopped right on bottom.
You had to really feel for a bite last nite for me,they were just barely sucking it in.


----------



## dre

Man fishing was real tough over in SE Ohio at Salt Fork. Only 1 eye between the two of us. That lake is definitely going down hill every year from what I hear. That's why I will continue to stick to Alum the rest of the fall/winter!


----------



## Rip n rap

If anybody is going to be at alum tonight let me know,,would like to meet other people from the site..


----------



## webby

Rip n rap said:


> If anybody is going to be at alum tonight let me know,,would like to meet other people from the site..


Had a fun night on alum tonight. Fished with my brother and my three boys and his two boys. First spot gave use 3 nice eyes 18'' being the biggest. My brothers 10 year old son got one on a slush swim. We moved to another spot on the main lake that was in some nice wind gust and ended up gettin 6 more keepers and about the same amount of throwbacks. The biggest being 17" which was caught by my 18 yr old son. Was his first saugeye fishing this style and he was so excited he fell running up the hill to come show us he got one. Real cool night! All fish but the one were caught on rogues and most on the larger size.


----------



## Rip n rap

I fished alum from 4 to 8 and did not get even a bump nibble nothing...I haven't had any luck the past 2 times out..can't get any thing to hit a hj for the life of me....What color hj. Are people having luck with?? My blue crome just ain't working,,,and lost my only super rouge..bout to have to give it a rest for, a bit


----------



## gone-fishing

Swims have been much better for me lately...


----------



## webby

gone-fishing said:


> Swims have been much better for me lately...


I cant say for sure that it matters but i haven't caught a saugeye on a husky at alum yet this year. Im not throwing them nearly as much as the rogues though.


----------



## gone-fishing

I catch more with huskys, but i probably use them more. Somewhat a personal preference or confidence thing. When using as a dead stick really not much difference id say. When swimming however there is a difference. Husky jerks tend to be less aggressive in action, dive slightly deeper and have less rattle. So a time and place for both. Again, imo.


----------



## dre

I have yet to catch a fish this fall on a husky or rogue. All my eyes have been caught on swims or vibes. I definitely think it is a confidence thing. I read on hear how to work the suspending stickbaits and how to tune them, but when i get out to the lake and think I am doing all the right things, everything I read just doesn't translate to catching them on sticks. I'd say again either lack of confidence or I have no idea? To be honest as far as stickbaits go, I've only ever caught fish on HJ's in the river. Maybe because the current does a lot of the work? I don't know but it is frustrating. If I had the swim, vibe, AND stickbait bite down, I think I could be a lot more productive. Anyone willing to show me an in person tutorial on properly executing a stickbait next time i go out, that would be awesome? I know I have met quite a few of you out there that definitely know your stickbait fishing.


----------



## ying6

Funny you mention that, I was told last night to read this thread for valuable information... then another person proclaimed I was reeling to fast..
Guess the 11 I caught didn't read the thread either, also I 
Think they were swimming faster.
You will catch something on it, especially if you are catching them on other baits.
Dumb luck will find you at some point.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ying6 said:


> Funny you mention that, I was told last night to read this thread for valuable information... then another person proclaimed I was reeling to fast..
> Guess the 11 I caught didn't read the thread either, also I
> Think they were swimming faster.
> You will catch something on it, especially if you are catching them on other baits.
> Dumb luck will find you at some point.


How can someone tell you how to fish,when where u fish,u dont see anybody???????
Ne Ways i love getting advice when im catching... i had a guy tell me once it was to windy for stickbaits. Think i hit 16 that nite,lol


----------



## fishslim

11 after I touched your jerk bait. You sure that wasn't 6 or 7? ; )


----------



## ying6

Who knows, when it is that easy... your tend to forget 
SFisher, I was lucky to be fishing with a few people tonight at their own holes.
Mine are still untouched...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ive been lucky enough the last few weeks,one of my three spots producing has other people. The other two ive pretty much had to myself.

Feels so much better catching fish away from crowds!


----------



## fishslim

When we going to your spots???


----------



## Rip n rap

I'm sure I'm not fishing anybody's spots as I don't ever see anybody else out when I am....I threw some twisters around the spillway as the sun was going down hooked into 2 diff muskie and they both spit the twister out right at the concrete..sure is fun catching them on 8lb test...tried some other rip rap and no luck.....I just can't catch a saugeye after the drop the lake to winter pool.


----------



## Snyd

Awesome job Troy - sounds like a very exciting trip. Sure wish I could get out but it's been a rough last couple months. Changed jobs - son having baseball practice indoors and I am coaching his basketball team. It seems like every night we have something going on.


----------



## mizterp

Curious how you guys fish the vibes, are you using a slow steady retrieve or jigging it like a yo-yo?

I'd like to give em a try, but am worried about getting snagged with all the rocks in the areas I fish.


----------



## BassBoss

ying6 said:


> Funny you mention that, I was told last night to read this thread for valuable information... then another person proclaimed I was reeling to fast..
> Guess the 11 I caught didn't read the thread either, also I
> Think they were swimming faster.
> You will catch something on it, especially if you are catching them on other baits.
> Dumb luck will find you at some point.


Speed has been really getting em going for me lately as well. On Monday it was a reaction bite to the burning (as a few didn't really eat it and just slapped and got hooked) but yesterday it was entirely different on the dead stick right after burning it a good 10' they'd swim off with it. As opposed to hitting it while I was burning it. That's why I always try to remember what they hit the last time and start with that. Then modify it as needed. It's a puzzle, that's why I enjoy it so much.


----------



## Gfhteen

fishslim said:


> Was out till 11 other night and had a party no monsters biggest 21" most 14 3/4" to 17" on swims them a super rogue tuned to sit in place was on fire lost count at 40 eyes was popping the ice out every 6 or 7 casts. Was a casting out pull her down just maybe 6" under surface and barely move wrist just making jerk barely roll. They were hitting it hard. Letting them alone tonight but after them tomorrow night.


Will you still pull 6" under no mater what the depth of the water? I've always tried to get my stick bait as deep as possible and suspend, maybe that's why I'm having problems with stick baits.


----------



## fishslim

Not always many times I will pull it down one or two to four hard pulls. But again all has to do with how the fish are acting that night the fish were high eating bait right off the surface if you pulled down deep you went underneath them and got no bites if you kept it 6 inches under the water and barely worked it you got bit every time.


----------



## ndcocherl

Anyone planning on giving it a try late tonight after these storms die down? Looks like it may be done raining by 11-12 tonight


----------



## Rip n rap

ndcocherl said:


> Anyone planning on giving it a try late tonight after these storms die down? Looks like it may be done raining by 11-12 tonight


I will be out on alum more than likely...try a couple new areas I scoped out on the way home on the south east end


----------



## HappySnag

mizterp said:


> Curious how you guys fish the vibes, are you using a slow steady retrieve or jigging it like a yo-yo?
> 
> I'd like to give em a try, but am worried about getting snagged with all the rocks in the areas I fish.


take the hooks of vibe and cast that out,slowly reel and count when the vibe hit bottom,hop that with rod and contenue reeling,it depend on the dept how fast you reeling,you wanet to tuch the bottom some time and stay close the bottom,
have two vibes,one with hook and one with no hook,
cast during day with no hooks and when you feel confident,change vibe with hooks,
if you fish from boat you can use them as jigging and thrue ice jigging.


----------



## kwizzle

Wow, great simple tip. I would have couple dozen extra vibes in box if I would have tried this a few year ago. Quit fishing vibes at night cause I alway loose them. Also want to give a shout out to skippy, when it was actually cold i use your long cast grab line firmly and reel in to clean ice off line, works great. Thanks so much to all who have contributed to the greatest saugeye post in the world,have learned so much from this thread.


----------



## Skippy

Didn't get out till 6:30 last night. Fished a shale covered point and threw vibes, swims and sticks and not even a bump. Walked over to the shallow side and it was game on. Old husky muskie Rapala with weighted hooks just to keep it down a little. Cast, pull it down then just steady twitch and reel retrieve. 9 eyes and 1 l/m. Sure put up a better fight when there in that shallow water. Kept 3 and it didn't start raining til on the way home. 
Doing Christmas stuff the next 2 evenings so no fishing. God bless everyone and remember what Christmas is really about..


----------



## fishslim

Well hit some spots early yesterday afternoon and the saugeyes were eating the Big Joshy 2.75 Solar Flare swim on a 1/4ounce Skippy jig. Hit 9 in the muddy water and 2 more on Pulse Blade. Went and finished some things I needed to get done then showed up just before dark and hit 2 on a UV #12 Husky Jerks wind was zero dead calm and so was the bite. What a bright moon I left half hour after dark and went home. 

Mid day bite has woke back up and water was right at 50 I was told. Well start all over again early fall bite back in play.


----------



## Rip n rap

man i fished from 4 till about an hour after dark yesterday and got skunked,,,seen some splashing close to the bank but the joshys just werent doing it..and yea the water was dead still tried again same time today with the same outcome,,seen swirls and fish jumping every were just could not make it happen...


----------



## percidaeben

Rip n rap said:


> man i fished from 4 till about an hour after dark yesterday and got skunked,,,seen some splashing close to the bank but the joshys just werent doing it..and yea the water was dead still tried again same time today with the same outcome,,seen swirls and fish jumping every were just could not make it happen...


Did try anything other then a swim bait? Blade bait,lip less crank? I find that a erratically worked black and silver floating Shad Rap can work well in a situation like that.


----------



## polebender

I fished Buckeye yesterday early afternoon for 2 1/2 hrs. Fished joshies and jerkbaits. I had one thump on a Joshy, but didn't get hooked up. I did see a couple of real nice crappies caught on bobber and minnows.


----------



## Rip n rap

no i stuck with the slush and green glow perch johys then tried the blue chrome and black and gold hj8 then called it quits..i hear to use the hj12 and 14 but them things are huge,,,think there a little much for my medium action lighting rods


----------



## Skippy

Started at 2pm yesterday, Sat. Started to rain at 4 and I quit at around 6:30. 12 eyes all 14 to just maybe 16 inches. turned them all back. 3 on a smaller bluegill shad rap and the rest on both a clown McStick and a #12 glass clown HJ. I did find 2 crank baits and a rubber frog. Sure am glad all this rain isn't snow.


----------



## Big Joshy

fished right after the rain last night and it was a total waste of time. one little crappie and my buddy lost one eye on a swim. then a big crack of lightning hit and we never had a bump after that. All this rain will make finding numbers of fish a real challenge for awhile I think. Lots of warm water filling up the lakes.


----------



## dre

I'm wondering if a jig/minnow combo or blade bait would be best in the warmer, more dirty water right now?


----------



## kwizzle

Fished from 830 to 1130 at 4 different spots and not even a bump. Resevior I was fishing was up probably 4 feet and filled with mud a debris.


----------



## linebacker43

Fished this morning from 3am to 8am. 1 short eye to show for it. Caught it in about the 1st 5 minutes of fishing. False hope at its best!! Thought it was gonna be a good morning. Oh well thats why they call it fishing and not catching. Rain kicked in about 7:15am and the wind felt like it shifted from the SW to straight N. Called it quits shortly after. Threw Joshy's, Vibe's, and jerks.


----------



## reyangelo

Haven't been out for about 3 weeks, was happy to finally be out yesterday. It was rough to say the least. Tried a couple spots by the rocks and then coves, water was very muddy. Drove to another spot trying several areas...same result: muddy dark waters. Not even a hit trying various swims/jerks. I could barely see my lures within a few inches in the water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Had to find cleaner water today to catch any. got them to go on pink rr with achartreuss twister.

I tried some other areas first that are typically decent daytime /dirty water spots. An a couple fast current spots-nothing,except one eye on a bengal tiger vibe(my favorite muddy water bait)....


----------



## Skippy

Crazy Ohio weather. We had a good east wind and off & on rain most of the day yesterday. I just stayed home.


----------



## dre

I got out last night for a couple hours. Was actually able to find some pretty clear water at Alum. I did hook into something that felt nice. I set the hook and it peeled some drag and did a violent head shake, and off he went. I'm guessing it was a musky, but I will never know. Other than that, just had a few bumps here and there. So I got the good ole skunk, first one this Fall, but I wasn't expecting much. It was just good to be out. Threw swims and vibes.


----------



## Gottagofishn

It was bound to happen.... I finally caught a rainy night jerkbait saugeye. I stopped by an impoundment Saturday night for a bit right before dark. I was tossing a hj14 and ended up picking up one about 24". Not long after that I managed to donate the crank to the lake... It was raining pretty good so I called it a night. I really appreciate all the info on here, it gave me the confidence to make this happen.

I do have another question... Are your go to's 14's or 12's? I did see a few others out and it seemed like they were tossing 12's.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Most guys toss 12's a majority of the time. I use 10's-14's. And xr8,'s alot....


----------



## ski

I was out around Alum from 9-11 and found Muddy water wherever I went. Got skunked. 
Stopped raining and turned into a nice evening to be out except when on the west side with wind.

Ski


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Did u stay on the west side? North of cheshire? I drove over cheshire today and south waz way cleaner then north of cheshire.but with water being pulled hard and north wind i can see it changing fast.i remember a few years ago that had it drawn down further then normal an that lake stayed muddy all winter with every little rain we got. South-north.....


----------



## fishslim

Alum dam is locked holding water now that will slow muddy water flow south some. Was at Indian mid afternoon it is also way high with a lot of flooded fields spillway flowing hard. Found some decent water and withstood the cold rain and wind for a little longer then a hour with 11 eyes,to show for it 6 nice 16 to 17" limit. 
Big Joshy Solar Flare 2.75 on a 1/4 ounce Skippy jig was money slow reeled on bottom they were cracking it. Was numb and wet and had enough was brutal. Ice was coating pole and trees. Perfect eye weather.lol


----------



## Skippy

Slim, I kept telling myself how much fun I was having last night. A good northeast wind, rain, cold and dirty water. Caught 6, kept 3. 2at 16 and 1 at 18 inches. 3.25 joshy lime with a pink 1/8 oz jig. With the wind it was hard trying to cast close to the shore rocks but thats where they were. Cleaned them last night and they all had those 1 inch bluegills in them. 
Checked the flow chart for a spillway I like and in 4 days it jumped from 3.42 feet up to 9.65 feet. Just has to be roaring out through the gates.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Man lime with a pink head,how deadly has that been.... lmao i remember when lime came out,i told stratos it was one ugly non fish catching bait,an i think gimmici came out my mouth.lol wow do i eat crow for that one!
Its my nite time goto!
3.25 an the pink 1/16's here lately. But ill also use a orange head with the same confidence.....
When i first got the lemon shads last week i didnt think they were as bright as the old ones,but found one an just a different shade.
I got some fresh pink slush at my buddies house to,UNLESS HE USES THEM ALL BEFORE I GET THEM!!


----------



## fishslim

Lime catches everything lake or river just a solid night time killer.


----------



## Skippy

Knew the spillway would be high and dirty but went anyway. Started around 3:30 with a doctored floating Rapala. Silver chartreuse bottom, orange back. That color has worked in dirty water before. 3 saugeyes and 2 channel cats with 1 cat being pretty nice sized. Toward dark went to the 3.25 lime swim, pink jig and caught 2 more eyes before calling it a night. Had to add a few split shot to the jig to try in keep it down. Good amount of crap floating down stream. Friend of mine was throwing 2 orange jigs with 3 inch orange with silver sparkles twisters. He wasn't doing much but all of a sudden caught fire with 3 nice ones on about 6 casts then his hot hole stopped.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I hit an area yesterday that was fairly dirty,at first was turned off but decided to stay put. Right before dark i had dozens of saugeye blowing up shad in front of me. I went like 15 for 18 on the night with 12 of them comeing from 5-645pm. 
I was tossing out a tuned xr8 an wasnt realling down at all. Id cast an just slightly pull my rod back an inch ann pause,repeat,working the top few inches of water. 
Last nites fish fought really hard,an every fish inhaled the stickbait.
Didnt keep any but could of kept 6 17-21" fish the rest 15+Or- an inch. 
I used hot steel,but i think the only thing that mattered was the bright orange belly the way they were comeing up on the bait.
The wind switched an my bite slowed,so got home before all the idiots started driveing home.
Tried seveal other areas all better water clarity-nada. This time of year usully the dirty water is warmer then the cleaner water. Find something they canhone in on an game on!


----------



## fishslim

Lol me other night as well 27 eyes with a few girls and 2 muskies. They were shallow and loving a large stick bait. Crushing it I was letting wind push it along and just keeping up with the bait. Light twitch every now and then and hang on. Was a party still were biting when I left


----------



## Rip n rap

Glad y'all are finding them I have been skunked at alum past 2 nights


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Lol me other night as well 27 eyes with a few girls and 2 muskies. They were shallow and loving a large stick bait. Crushing it I was letting wind push it along and just keeping up with the bait. Light twitch every now and then and hang on. Was a party still were biting when I left


How was the water clarity where you were Slim?


----------



## dre

Rip n rap said:


> Glad y'all are finding them I have been skunked at alum past 2 nights


Keep at it man. I had a skunk last weekend then got out Tuesday night and got 11. That's how Alum is from my experience, off and on constantly.


----------



## Rip n rap

I'll be back at it early in the morning..probably venture into other spots I've never tried


----------



## fishslim

Was still decent had some color


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> Lol me other night as well 27 eyes with a few girls and 2 muskies. They were shallow and loving a large stick bait. Crushing it I was letting wind push it along and just keeping up with the bait. Light twitch every now and then and hang on. Was a party still were biting when I left


Lol if i wasnt pizza hungrey id of bern able to maybe brake 20,lol. But left for pizza,came back wind switched bite died,shad dropped an spread out.
tried re-locating the school with swims with no luck... was still a ball!


----------



## Skippy

You guys are doing "good", keep at it. Only fished from 4 till 5;30 as I didn't want to miss New Years dinner. Got 7 with 3 decent keepers and 1 bigger one that came unbuttoned right at the shore. Ghost hj # 12 and a Mc Stick. both with a hand painted pink belly. Just twitches and a slow short pull. Getting cold out there. 
Talked to a friend who said his numbers have gone up a little. The only thing he's doing different is putting 2 orange beads on his line then tieing on his snap. Been doing that with jigs and his stick baits. Don't know if it's just a confidence thing or what.


----------



## Hatchetman

Skippy said:


> You guys are doing "good", keep at it. Only fished from 4 till 5;30 as I didn't want to miss New Years dinner. Got 7 with 3 decent keepers and 1 bigger one that came unbuttoned right at the shore. Ghost hj # 12 and a Mc Stick. both with a hand painted pink belly. Just twitches and a slow short pull. Getting cold out there.
> Talked to a friend who said his numbers have gone up a little. The only thing he's doing different is putting 2 orange beads on his line then tieing on his snap. Been doing that with jigs and his stick baits. Don't know if it's just a confidence thing or what.


Do any of you know how long it takes to read 33 pages of posts?  I do. This has to be not one of the best topic post on OGF but THE best ! Talk about information, it is loaded. There are a couple guys on here that have more saugeye knowledge than you can imagine and they are willing to share it. Amazing post. One thing you can take from this topic is pay attention. I always felt that when I went fishing either by myself or with someone, if I didn't learn something that trip it was not a good trip. Pay attention and learn ! Wish I was about 15 years younger and my body wasn't wearing out so damn fast so I was able to walk those rocks again....Skippy, Fishslim, saugeye, you guys are what this forum is supposed to be, thank you....Pete


----------



## Skippy

Just trying to help someone else out. Lots of little thing that sometimes work and sometimes don't. The only thing cut in stone with this saugeye game is that they swim in water. Pete, as I've told you in PM's I've been rode hard and put up wet a few times to many. I flat out have to pick my spots and really watch what I'm doing. I carry a long handled net more for a third leg then netting fish. Heck, I even carry a 1 pound coffee can filled with rocksalt to sprinkle around once I find a spot I want to fish.


----------



## little guy

I've read this thread and it is great. I live up here in northern Michigan (take it easy I grew up near CBus and am a die-hard Buckeye fan) and fish inland lakes for walleyes. One thing I do quite a bit is reel the stick bait just fast enough to get it to wobble a bit and no pauses or twitches. What happens is you basically end up very slowly waking the bait. I catch a ton of fish that way and they'll take right off the surface like a bass. If they are busting minnows on top it's a riot. I've had them hit 5 times before when they miss and you cast right back to the fish. Now keep in mind my water up here is crystal clear so I think they see it pretty well. I've found that if I pause it right before I lift it out I will sometimes have one bust it right there at the shore. I've tried dead sticking a suspending bait but it doesn't seem to be as productive for me as keeping it on top with a SLOW steady retrieve. Also keep in mind I'm catching them literally in 2-4 fow. I like a longer rod for longer casts. A 9-10 ft rod does well. With a longer rod I also use a net with an extended handle. Maybe this helps you saugeye guys on occasion.


----------



## Big Joshy

well it was a first for me this fall tonight. skunked! 4 hours of casting without a bump. Depressing! I guess its not fall anymore. Bad way to start the new year.


----------



## fishslim

Was not good my way either couple shorts did not stay long called it went home pizza and football


----------



## deerfarmer

I fished alum last night and got 2 on joshys. But the catch of the night was a fully loaded ammo belt that someone most have drop over while loading boat.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## midoh39

What's indian looking like? I've been out of the state for the last two weeks and I want to get one last eye session in.


----------



## dre

Skunked last night as well. I thought the bite might be on but not in the several spots we tried.


----------



## reyangelo

Wednesday night was a decent night, took some keepers home . Was out Friday night and Sunday night but seemed to catch mostly dinkers. Had found the Saugeyes both nights but only caught 1 keeper (16.5) between both sessions (let it go), remainder were between 13-15 inches. All caught on swim baits (Big Joshy's 3.25 Slim and Berkley Ripple Shad); had no luck with the stick baits.


----------



## midoh39

Between my buddy and myself last night 32 fish 6 keepers. Went out not expecting much but we found active fish all night. But, man was it cold....


----------



## ndcocherl

Was that at Indian?


----------



## midoh39

Yes it was. We got there right at sunset and once it got dark everyone started to head out. We heard from a few of the guys we have fished next that the bite was insane before dark.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Wasnt at night,wasnt raining,and not on jerkbaits. Buttt.
Hitem good yesterday. Mid-day,again in dirty water. Lifting and dropping 1/4 oz red eye shads and the 5/16 rip n raps. Color didnt really matter. We hit fish on chrtrurse,sexyshad,blue/chrome,and a red firetiger. 
Absolutly cracking the baits between two of us we caught 30/35 fish ea. 
All 14-21". And good fighters. 
Had 3/4 males milking,like had been mentioned in another thread. Man what a ball! We went all morning with just one fish.but finally put it together after lunch


----------



## midoh39

I hope I can find some open water at IL on Thursday morning when I'm heading up to school... hopefully I can find 1 fish over 20"


----------



## fishslim

They were eating again tonight Solar Flare and orange tails. Skim ice covered open water by dark. Will be hard to find open water unless big rain comes in.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Can we really complain though,its been a great beginning to the winter.
Def made up for my slow november!
I havnt looked at the long range recently. But hope it either freezes solid or melts. The worst is the inbetween ice! 
Im ready for some panfish action!!!!!


----------



## dre

Saugeyefisher said:


> Can we really complain though,its been a great beginning to the winter.
> Def made up for my slow november!
> I havnt looked at the long range recently. But hope it either freezes solid or melts. The worst is the inbetween ice!
> Im ready for some panfish action!!!!!


We have been very lucky to be fishing some good open water this far in to winter! I do look forward to getting out on the ice a couple time if we do get fish-able ice. I also want to try to figure out river/creek fishing this time of the year. Sounds like a challenge but could be fun.


----------



## Skippy

Got in to a few also. 3.25 before dark then a 3.25 lime swim both with pink jigs. Popped some ice out of the guides but it wasn't to bad once the wind died after dark. 10 degrees here this morning.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skip,does it really feel right if were not clearing ice from the tips? 
I was going crazy at how the fish were acting sunday. They were fighting like october/november fish. An water temps had to be mid 30's.
They were inhaling are traps!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

An dre,ya the last two years we were having ice concerns bye thanksgiveing:-( ...
Anybody know alum water temps or hoover? Just wondering how far they are. i imagine coves have starting skimming up.... last year we got lucky an i know the wind kept them open longer then they normally have.
Only thing we got going for us now is flow in rivers/creeks....
I know where ill be this weekend;-) !!!
Yuck,long range looks funky. Lol lakes will be froze an rivers blown out!yippy! Time for tackle organizarion i guess


----------



## acklac7

Saugeyefisher said:


> An dre,ya the last two years we were having ice concerns bye thanksgiveing:-( ...
> Anybody know alum water temps or hoover? Just wondering how far they are. i imagine coves have starting skimming up.... last year we got lucky an i know the wind kept them open longer then they normally have.
> Only thing we got going for us now is flow in rivers/creeks....
> I know where ill be this weekend;-) !!!
> Yuck,long range looks funky. Lol lakes will be froze an rivers blown out!yippy! Time for tackle organizarion i guess


Griggs is skimmed over, I can't help but think alum etc are skimmed too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> Griggs is skimmed over, I can't help but think alum etc are skimmed too.


I bet your right then,bumma man . 
Guess ill have to wait till ice out for my 10;-)


----------



## ndcocherl

Do you guys think Indian will be fishable by this weekend with this warmup coming these next 3-4 days?


----------



## Mr. A

Alum had skim ice north of 36/37 along the west side. Couldn't tell if or how much was along the east side. Didn't see any south of there though. Hoping we can get another weekend without skim ice stopping shore fishing. Can't complain though, it's been a good run so far!


----------



## Rip n rap

acklac7 said:


> Griggs is skimmed over, I can't help but think alum etc are skimmed too.


Coves at alum are skimmed and the whole Howard are Is to...36 all the way to the dam was open..I ended up with one dink Prolly 11 inches out of the spillway...time for the creeks and rivers,,and that means a further drive for me....can anybody tell me how to post pics


----------



## wallen34

East side of alum is open. All the spots I hit tonight had no ice...also, they had no fish.


----------



## kwizzle

Shallow Coves and north end of Hoover has skim ice have not gotten eyes on alum but hear its about the same. Warmer rain should keep,everything open for a while longer I would think. Good luck


----------



## Gfhteen

O'shay is froze over when I drove over the dam, stopped below dam since flow slowed down some but still chocolate milk


----------



## fishslim

Hey Dre curious what J5 you been using and on what weight jig?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dang guys,ask an u shall receive,thats awesome! Thanks for all the updates....


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Hey Dre curious what J5 you been using and on what weight jig?


Hey Slim. I actually haven't tried the J5 out yet. I have been using 2.75 Slim's Bait the most.


----------



## fishslim

Hmm I read some where it was your go to bait. Was curious how you was working them . Thanks my bad


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Hmm I read some where it was your go to bait. Was curious how you was working them . Thanks my bad


It's all good! My go to is definitely the 2.75 Slim's Bait, but I'm thinking I may need to upgrade in size.


----------



## ying6

So, that isn't you in the article?
Or is the article wrong?
If that is the article he is talking about reading..
Good to see Josh is getting some publicity for his work.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya i read an article in ohio outdoor news an thought the names looked familiar....ummm now i know why they seem familiar. Dre,is that u the contibuter is referring to?
Lol takes ALOT of confidence to work j5's for eyes,an deadstick for 60 seconds. To be quite honest confidence i know i dont have an no several other guys i fish with dont have it either.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ying6 said:


> So, that isn't you in the article?
> Or is the article wrong?
> If that is the article he is talking about reading..
> Good to see Josh is getting some publicity for his work.


I think another guy,though probaly dont want it,deserves some mentionings to...


----------



## dre

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya i read an article in ohio outdoor news an thought the names looked familiar....ummm now i know why they seem familiar. Dre,is that u the contibuter is referring to?
> Lol takes ALOT of confidence to work j5's for eyes,an deadstick for 60 seconds. To be quite honest confidence i know i dont have an no several other guys i fish with dont have it either.


I used to write for Ohio Outdoor news a few years ago and did and article on using Swimbaits for Saugeye. However, my cousin still writes for them here and there and did ask me for some Saugeye pics. Was this a recent Ohio Outdoor news article?


----------



## dre

Wait yeah I also remember him asking some questions about my fall saugeye fishing tactics. Of course I mentioned Big Joshys! Don't know where he got the J5s from? I gave Joshys a shout out in an article I wrote for them a couple years ago too.

Does anyone have a copy of this article we are talking about or can I still go out and buy it?


----------



## fishslim

Dre I think it is the latest one dated December 18th 2015


----------



## fishslim

Well back to jerk bait fishing. Went out tonight found some open water and thought might hit some eyes. Dead calm and not one hit in a couple hours of trying. Also th r we Josh swims to no avail. Talked to couple other people who said they struck out as well. Hoping it gets better tomorrow will be working for them a little harder and longer.


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Dre I think it is the latest one dated December 18th 2015


Thanks! I'm going to have to go out and grab a copy. Haha I can't remember all I said to him.


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Well back to her bait fishing. Went out tonight found some open water and thought might hit some eyes. Dead calm and not one hit in a couple hours of trying. Also th r we Josh swims to no avail. Talked to couple other people who said they struck out as well. Hoping it gets better tomorrow will be working for them a little harder and longer.


Good luck man. I'm going to try to get out Thursday and/or Saturday. I know by Saturday looks like mid to high 40s. May be the last we see that for a bit..


----------



## wallen34

dre said:


> Good luck man. I'm going to try to get out Thursday and/or Saturday. I know by Saturday looks like mid to high 40s. May be the last we see that for a bit..


If you head out Saturday let me know. If I'm not hunting in the morning I would join you.


----------



## Skippy

Real nice night last night. To bad the eyes had lockjaw. 1 bump and had something on for about 15 seconds. Million stars out and geese flying in and out all evening.


----------



## dre

wallen34 said:


> If you head out Saturday let me know. If I'm not hunting in the morning I would join you.


I will let you know man


----------



## fishslim

First eye thru a hole in ice this afternoon on pulse blade. Now off to casting jerks in open water liking this January so far


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I got out for a few hours last nite. I think we were out from about 330-930. Between the two of us not the first bite.
Was a nice mild evening though. 
We tossed all we had to. 
One lake the water was a tad dirty still but fishable day or nite. An the other a bit nw was pretty clean everywhere we fished. But stayed in south pool of each one.
I was gonna head out today,but trying to get rid of a cold,and i have plenty of pork butt an lil chickens to get smokey!


----------



## Mr. A

Was out with another OGF'R yesterday. Couple of bites but only one measly white crappie to show for our efforts. Blade baits got the most attention, nothing else seemed to attract any interest. 

We were in the middle pool making long casts and slow retrieves in stained but fishable water. Lost a blade bait and a joshy to a rock fish. Switched to the south pool and found cleaner water, no fish but I had a harrowing fight with another rock fish and lost a joshy.

On a side note, we found bait fish a over in one area but not a single bump, tap, or tic on anything? Water was clear comparatively and we tried most everything.


----------



## Skippy

The wind kept my home lake open yesterday and I figured it just mite be the last of the open water SSOOO I just had to go and try. 3:30 till dark, 1 smallist s/m on a bluegill shad rap, 2 eyes on a 3.25 glow perch. 
It will be ice fishing season for a lot of you but for me just river and spillway season. Good luck and above all be safe on that new ice..


----------



## fishslim

Love keeping ice gear and regular gear in van. Used both yesterday on ice at Indian then casting open water later.lol


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Love keeping ice gear and regular gear in van. Used both yesterday on ice at Indian then casting open water later.lol


Do any good through ice or casting open water? Was thinking of going out somewhere tomorrow, just not sure whether to find safe ice or open water?


----------



## gone-fishing

Plenty of open water at alum. Fished for a good 2 hrs and got the skunk. Been a while since i put in 2 hrs without a fish...better luck to you!


----------



## fishslim

Well said no to ice fishing and found stream open with eyes wanting to eat. Got a fat girl on a Smith wick rogue slowly worked on a edge with slack water. She cracked it and put up a great fight. 26" girl. Let her swim to allow someone else to catch again. Also before dark hit eater eyes,on Big Joshy 3.25 pink slush swim. Was great to get back to casting.


----------



## dre

fishslim said:


> Well said no to ice fishing and found stream open with eyes wanting to eat. Got a fat girl on a Smith wick rogue slowly worked on a edge with slack water. She cracked it and put up a great fight. 26" girl. Let her swim to allow someone else to catch again. Also before dark hit eater eyes,on Big Joshy 3.25 pink slush swim. Was great to get back to casting.


Nice Troy! I saw your 26 incher on Facebook, a beauty indeed. Did you find get them in an area of a lake that has current or were you fishing a river/creek?


----------



## fishslim

River west below spillway down stream aways. Find open water lake or river eyes will be there


----------



## fishslim

Fished a spot tonight with open water but had a edge of ice that the wind was pushing water on eating away at the ice that edge was money. Hit 7 eyes in 35 minutes first 2 on 3.25 lime big joshy swim bait slow reeled along that ice edge,they cracked it hard. Then I put a Rogue jerkbait on one that I pretuned when I got there and it was on.
I would cast the jerk along the edge of ice and pull it down then let the wind and current put bait under the ice and work it back dead slow bait would swing back out from under ice and they would slam it. It was a blast that got cut short by lightning I was out of there. No more lightning bolts for me. 
If storms would have stayed away it would have been non stop for awhile. Bait was there current was there and the fish were there hovering around under the ice. Jerk Bait an swim bait time again for abit. Get out there and hit the open water they are munching


----------



## Skippy

very same thing for me. 3.25 glow perch. caught 4 then switched to a lime rogue. Very first cast hooked the ice edge and snagged it up. There I was, 7 at night throwing rocks trying to bust loose a chunk of ice. Wonder how many people will drive by this morning and see all those rocks and my rogue sitting there?


----------



## fishslim

Lol Skip been there done that. Our eyes at least mine is not close to what it used to be. Other day spent 10 minutes getting my bait tuned then first cast I chuck it all the way a crossed to the rocks and lose it. Hate when that happens.


----------



## Skippy

Got back from fishing a spillway around 4:30 and stopped where I lost that rogue. The sun must of heated those rocks up enough to melt them threw the skim ice. Had a sash weight with some rope tied on. Took about 6 throws to bust that lure loose. Funny part is I know the next time I use that rogue I'll snag it up on something and loose it forever.
Just beat the muddy water to the spillway and had a half way decent afternoon there. 3.25 slush and a J5 shad swim was working.


----------



## fishslim

Awesome Matt glad you got it back to lose again.  you been having a great winter on those J5 Joshy swims way to go. Where I wanted to fish was just way to windy last night. Will be at it tonight.


----------



## Skippy

I don't think Joshy planed them to but I've been hooking them so the hook comes out the side. They ride a little higher and really put on a show in the current.


----------



## fishslim

We have talked about that in past. I knew you told me that you were doing that and on a lighter jig so that you could flutter it in the current. Awesome tip Matt thanks


----------



## acklac7

Skippy said:


> I don't think Joshy planed them to but I've been hooking them so the hook comes out the side. They ride a little higher and really put on a show in the current.


Got a spot where the only way you can get them is to tightline Joshy's in the current. Your technique sounds like the way to go. Definitely going to give it a shot, thanks!.


----------



## fishslim

Well it was rather nippy out there tonight. But found some toothy critters eating in the mud. Got there later then I wanted and at first could not buy a bite. Few other guys were popping some but I could not. Then finally hit one got that out of the way. Water was pure mud and a lot of smaller eyes were there. As it got dark the other guys left with some keepers and I stayed. Put on a lime crush Rogue and started working it slowly but sready as close to bottom as I could. Then a nice tug and fish was on. Ended up with 4 keepers all after dark and on the jerk bait. Don't let muddy water stop you when they are wanting to eat they will find your bait. Did not stay real long after dark had to get home for wife to go to work. Muddy water jigs and jerks middle of day can be a lot of fun. Planning g on testing that out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## acklac7

So we went over this scenario briefly the other night, however I'll bring it up again here since it will benefit everyone. 

Muddy, chocolate milk water, after Dark; My thoughts are those fish are more or less blind and, as you said, rely primarily on their lateral line to acquire a target (and make a strike?). That said I would be inclined to think a slow, steady retrieve (with occasional pauses) would be the most productive? (when fishing sticks). Do you find this to be the case? You also mentioned using a larger profile bait, like the J5, as it causes significantly more vibration then the smaller Joshy's, Agree with that 100%. Do you work them differently then you would in clear water? I would think a slow, steady retrieve with a few isolated "lifts" would work the best, as opposed to the traditional method of lift/drop lift drop. Thoughts?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I used to be skird of the mud...
Crazy how if there being aggresive theywill find your bait. No matter conditions


----------



## Skippy

Don't know if I'm trying to build a better mouse trap or what but I'm always messing with lures. Before the J5's came out I used the Berkley grass pigs for a bigger swim bait. Dirty water found me putting one of those little glass tubes in them. The kind with 3 little BB's in them. Seemed to help at times. I've done it to a few J5's also but not enough to really see a difference. Eyes living in off colored water, stained water, are used to hunting food using a little different methods then eyes living in clearer water. I do think adding some noise to lures or fishing some what more aggressively during dirty water conditions helps.
On spillways with the water roaring down stream, so much noise from the water bouncing off underwater rocks I sort of still believe they sight feed quite a bit. Just don't know for sure..... Any thoughts on this ?????


----------



## dre

Do you guys think a Blade Bait or a Lipless Crank that makes a ton of noise like a Rippin Rap would be good for Saugeye in the muddy chocolate milk waters as well? Both put off a ton of vibration/noise...IF of course you can keep them out of snags..


----------



## acklac7

Skippy said:


> On spillways with the water roaring down stream, so much noise from the water bouncing off underwater rocks I sort of still believe they sight feed quite a bit. Just don't know for sure..... Any thoughts on this ?????


As I understand it fish feel various close-proximity "pressure waves" via there lateral line. Now, I could be wrong, but if I had to guess the pressure wave emitted by a swimming baitfish feels substantially different then the pressure wave caused by water rushing around various structure/substrate.

And no-doubt they will still utilize their eyesight when the water is up, muddy and roaring, at least during the day. After Dark (in pure chocolate milk) I would have to think they are hunting based solely on vibrations felt via their lateral line.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dre,vibes an trap baits are my goto day time muddy water baits....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

And ive seen more thena few times on a slow nite a friend of mine call fish in vertical jigging red eye shads off bridges,seawalls and docks.
Bite goes from nothing to him getting fish in spurts just like that.
I start casting a crank to the area hes jigging an boom they are there investigating.....


----------



## dre

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dre,vibes an trap baits are my goto day time muddy water baits....


I'm going to have to use more trap baits. Vibes and trap baits still work at night tho right? Or are stickbaits better to use?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya they work at night. I personally just have more confidence in swims/sticks at night.except for a certain time of year ill vertical jiggem throught the nite...
An most of the times ive seen my buddy stir up bites have been slow to dead nites.
I need to start using ratlle traps at night more often. I love the rip n raps. Especially in colder water. I can really slow them down an work them good


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya they work at night. I personally just have more confidence in swims/sticks at night.except for a certain time of year ill vertical jiggem throught the nite...
> An most of the times ive seen my buddy stir up bites have been slow to dead nites.
> I need to start using ratlle traps at night more often. I love the rip n raps. Especially in colder water. I can really slow them down an work them good


just upsize the hooks to a number 6 on the 5/16


----------



## ndcocherl

Just got in from fishing...caught 4 and missed a few more...all on clown rouge tuned to stay still when pulled down...saw a few eyes roll in the top so I did not pull bait down too far at all...could not buy a bite in current areas ...ended up finding them hidden in a small secluded marina..(a place where I can normally pick one or so up) I feel if I could of gotten there a little earlier it may have been even better...bite was very soft as it felt like they would just grab it and sit with it...hope for another day or so of open water!


----------



## Skippy

With this cool weather coming I was out the last 3 nights. Yep, super bowl night. There was eyes to be caught. Sunday and Monday went with darn near dead sticking rogues and HJ's. Clown rogues and glass minnow HJ's. 3 keepers Sunday and 2 Monday. Just reeling it down then waiting 10 seconds or so then a slight twitch. They would just bump it and I did miss a few. Tuesday, last night, tryed something different. Took a 3/0 jig hook and crimped a small split shot on it. 3.25 swim, slims bait color. Couldn't cast it to far but just letting it sink a little then a super slow retrieve with tiny twitches. 3 more keepers. 1 right at my feet. Had a few throw backs, small ones on these 3 nights and only brought home 2 from last night that had the swim so far down that I had to work on it to get it out. This just mite be it for open water lake fishing for awhile. Been fun while it lasted..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice,skippy! We got into some saterday afternoon-just after dark. Lipless cranks,joshys,an xr8's.
I think 16 between us,but only a few keepers. Watched my buddy land a obeast 24"er an drop one a couole inches bigger an hour later. I dropped agood one as well. Bite slowed way down after dark an size went down.


----------



## fishslim

Got a few last 2 nights as well wish I had went back out a little later at Alum they were biting well that night same way dead sticking a large super Rogue. Sunday late afternoon a pink slush 3.25 on a 3/16th jig hit a couple good 5 an 6# fat girls in river current knocking jig hard again the rocks. They inhaled it. 
Actually if I did not have to get home to care for my son. I would be hitting a Alum spot right now till dark. It would be coldddddd but Skip knows big fish kinda night. Should be locked up in most areas after tonight unless wind continues to blow hard. Looking forward to working the Big Joshy Booth 3 days coming up as well as meeting fellow eye chasers and answering questions.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Couldnt of picked a better weekend for thr expo,condidering weekend forecast...


----------



## AlumCreekFreak

an excellent seminar today


----------



## Gfhteen

AlumCreekFreak said:


> View attachment 202375
> an excellent seminar today


Hope someone took video to share here.


----------



## AlumCreekFreak

I know somebody was in the front row


----------



## fishslim

Well more males caught at Alum today and molting all over the place. Thru ice lake still covered.


----------



## fishslim

Moon will be full Feb.22 the girls are going to get ansy. This weekend into next week could be your best chance for a real trophy. Hope you find her.


----------



## Big Joshy

molting milting same difference lol! Yes Im sure alot of cabin fever will be cured this weekend just need some soft water to cast in!


----------



## Skippy

Talk to tex LOL, it can get you in trouble.

A while ago I caught one eye I figured to be right around 8 lbs. Cussed myself out for not carrying my rapala scale around so I put it in my bag. A week or so later hit one that scaled out at 10.4 lbs. Had the weight but no picture. Fixed that by putting a camera in my bag.. You know,,, since carrying the scale and camera around I haven't landed another really big eye. Caught over 100 since then and even hooked a few big girls but none made it to shore. Going to keep after it but I think I jinxed myself..

We got a good 6 inches of heavy wet snow Monday night. Put that on top of the skim ice and warmer temps coming. Just going to have to wait and see about where to go out fishing..


----------



## OnTheFly

you were ice fishing an alum yesterday slim? any updates on how much ice is still there... have not been out there in nearly a month, really getting an itch


----------



## fishslim

No I was doing my drive around lake to have a report if asked. Went by last night. No open water to be found total ice coverage. Tuesday there was 2 guys fishing Galena looked scary to me edges looked bad. Others were on docks drilling holes. 

Does not look good for weekend so far,we need some areas to open up and good wind to eat it up. hoping rivers don't get to much run off flow to mess with them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol i know ill be seaking out fishable water! Searching for that monster! 
Gonna try an plan it so im fishing mid-day bite and nite bite.....
Just hope more options open up by weekend!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

1 soul braver than I on the New Galena ice at 6:15a this morning.


----------



## fishslim

Popped some quality eyes,this weekend. Most on smithwick nuclear clown in stained water at night best was 26 1/2" pushed 7#. Others caught on Big Josh 3.25 pink slush. They bee loving that color so far.


----------



## hoffman24

Went out with fellow OGF member last night. Hit two spots on west Columbus River with no takers on 3.25 or J5's. Getting out today for midday bite and back out tonight. Hopefully luck changes!


----------



## gone-fishing

Found four males on sat, one just shy of 21". Found a few whites just shy of f.o. status. All on blades 24-28 fow. Beautiful day on the water!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job on the eyes guys! Troy on the bigger fish! And gone fishin,double kudos to u if you were in a boat saterday that wind was brutal(just assuming).
My weekend was a bust. Fished a pocket of dirty open water. Bite just never happened. We got a few but very dis appointed in rezults.
Learned though an kinda already knew it but red is GREAT day time, dirty water bait. We stayed after dark hopeing theyd kick into gear,nada. 2 of us got 5,an was a couple missed bites. 
We didnt have many options for spots. Was still lots of ice.
Being a weekend warrier i hope this rain is enough to keep skim ice off the lakes in near future.


----------



## fishslim

Hope it does played at Indian tonight was no fish in evening not even a bite. But I kept moving and hit a spot where the current I noticed was flowing opposite of the way it usually flows. And it was on 14 eyes 7 keepers 1 girl in between 24 and, 25" let her go brought home limit of nice 17 to 18" males. All on jerkbait tonight pulled down and just twitch ever so lightly as it was moving along in current. Great night to be out with the moon bright and with a halo around it.


----------



## Skippy

That moon was something to see. Kept 4 all on 3.25 glow perch, real light jig head just slow rolled along. The eys were just sucking it in. Just felt more weight on the rod. Had my heart checked last night when a good sized otter came up from behind me and started chattering. Scared the crap out of me. Had a little stand off for a minute or two.


----------



## ndcocherl

Slim is that lemon lime crush the perfect 10?


----------



## gone-fishing

We did get blown off first spot. Just couldn't keep boat on spot. There's always somewhere to get out of wind at alum though!


----------



## fishslim

No it is a regular size Rogue.


----------



## hoffman24

Headed to the Scioto. Hoping to come back with a positive report!


----------



## fishslim

Might be raging becareful. Lot of water dumped


----------



## hoffman24

fishslim said:


> Might be raging becareful. Lot of water dumped


Correct you are. River wasn't happening, school work instead. Hopefully by Sunday it's down for that 58 degree day


----------



## fishslim

Hope but man we got a lot of rain


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> Hope but man we got a lot of rain


On top of the run off from weekend before.


----------



## fishslim

Alum spillway will be loaded with fresh muskies and eyes.


----------



## CHOPIQ

fishslim said:


> Alum spillway will be loaded with fresh muskies and eyes.


Just drove by spillway. One guy fishing and water was over the bottom sidewalk. Really flowing under the bridge.


----------



## hoffman24

For joshys do you guys use #1 snaps for all sizes?


----------



## acklac7

hoffman24 said:


> Hopefully by Sunday it's down for that 58 degree day


Prediction Gauge for the Scioto downtown, great little tool for predicting the river flow. Keep in mind this Guage factors in flow from the Olentangy, which as we all know gets heavily regulated by Releases from Delaware.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=colo1


----------



## hoffman24

acklac7 said:


> Prediction Gauge for the Scioto downtown, great little tool for predicting the river flow. Keep in mind this Guage factors in flow from the Olentangy, which as we all know gets heavily regulated by Releases from Delaware.
> 
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=colo1


Wow that's an awesome tool. I'll use that in the future. Looks like Scioto won't be happening then. Looking elsewhere for eye fishing come Sunday. Thanks A.J.


----------



## Skippy

Out last night fishing the windward side of a lake. Water was off colored but not bad. Threw swims and stick baits but not a thing. Spillways are roaring and rivers are close to flood stage around here in Holmes/Coshocton countys. Going to take awhile to settle down then hopefully it will be game on.


----------



## reyangelo

After couple weeks without fishing, got out last night hitting 2 spots. First spot, got couple light hits only on the deeper end (casting far out and letting lure drop with very slow retrieve/pauses) but not much else (various swims and HJ). Afterwards, went to spot 2 and found them after swapping several swims. Found them using Slush, no hits on various other swims / colors. Caught a dozen eyes ~16inches (all released except a fat 19" ) ; plus caught a ~40" Muskie (had it on bank but with net still folded and grips out of reach, it pulled away taking my Slush  )Overall good night.


----------



## havock80

Drove around alum creek today, lake is very turbid. Some coves have clear water. The wind was blowing pretty hard chopping up the lake more. Ended up fishing the spill way for a while. The water was clear and moving fast, no one reported any fish caught. Threw a variety of joshys with no luck. I've really appreciated everyones posts on this thread. I just moved to the north columbus area and don't have much experience on Alum, with some much water to fish its hard to make a decision some times on where to go. It will just take time to figure it out. Look forward to seeing some of you out there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Havock,thats just it man,youll get it going out there....
I hit a lake today. I didnt catch crap till bout sundown.then hit 4 in bout an hour. 2 on lime swim 3.25 with bright orange skip jig. slow reeling one on chartruese red eye then one on a xrap hot head.
Fishing pretty dirty water again.
Thenbite just died. No good fish for me all 14's...
Oh well its feb an it was gorgous out side!


----------



## Skippy

Just to nice of a evening to sit home. Rivers still at flood stage some hit a Muskingum lake to the east of me. 3 spot, a little rocky point using a Elite 8, lemon lime crush, at least I think that's the color, hit 6. Kept 2 good 18 inchers. Just reeling the lure down a little then short twitches, stop then pull a little then another short twitch. Eyes seemed to be a touch deeper the usual. Waters off colored and didn't try any swims. Stpoed a BSed with 2 guys and they had 4 with one being real nice. Looked full of eggs. They were using 4 inch blue silver twisters.


----------



## fishslim

Well I did not get any girls but saw,plenty of quality ones, caught Congrats to Carp for getting the biggest I saw tonight 27" weighed 7 pounds 2 ounces on my digital scale. She was a healthy looking girl. Caught on a Big Joshy Swim 2.75 Slush mixed with a chartreuse tail to make it chartruesy.lol. he got 4 on Joshy and Kyle landed 3 on Lemon Shad 2.75 Joshy it was great to see those girls swallowing bait whole. Also fish were caught on jerks worked with short pauses. Go get them tomorrow before front hits.


----------



## Skippy

Met up with the 2 guys I BS'ed with a few nights ago. Between the 3 of us we ended up catching close to 25 eyes. Slow to start with then picked up for an hour or so then just quit. Glad I had extras. ended up with all of us using 3.25 silktreuse with a pink jig, 1/16 oz. No question about when they hit it. A few small ones and some nice eaters. One guy hooked a muskie which came unbuttoned close to shore.
Troy's right. This weather really going to change.  Oh well, just have to wait it out. It's still early but walking the dog this morning I could see some daffodils popping out. Crazy weather. 

Got to add this. On the drive home got to thinking that right after that 1 guy hooked that muskie our eye bite died. Just could of been more then 1 muskie swimming through and they pushed the bait fish out with the eyes also. Had it happen before but never thought about it.


----------



## hoffman24

Debating on which shallow lake to hit today (wind playing a factor & rain of course). hopeful to return with a positive report! Fingers crossed


----------



## ducky152000

Skippy said:


> Met up with the 2 guys I BS'ed with a few nights ago. Between the 3 of us we ended up catching close to 25 eyes. Slow to start with then picked up for an hour or so then just quit. Glad I had extras. ended up with all of us using 3.25 silktreuse with a pink jig, 1/16 oz. No question about when they hit it. A few small ones and some nice eaters. One guy hooked a muskie which came unbuttoned close to shore.
> Troy's right. This weather really going to change.  Oh well, just have to wait it out. It's still early but walking the dog this morning I could see some daffodils popping out. Crazy weather.
> 
> Got to add this. On the drive home got to thinking that right after that 1 guy hooked that muskie our eye bite died. Just could of been more then 1 muskie swimming through and they pushed the bait fish out with the eyes also. Had it happen before but never thought about it.


 No doubt about it, muskie will chase eyes off a spot. seen it many many times. once you catch a musk the eyes are gone for at least awhile. Also got to witnesses a muskie chase a wad of small jacks 10 to 14 inchers from 24 foot of water to the surface. them saugeye was skipping out of the water like shad. crazy experince.


----------



## hoffman24

Hit a central Ohio lake tonight. Arrived at the tail end of the calm winds. Wind started blowing directly into the point I was fishing. Hit two 15 inchers off the bat. Not too much longer before a fat 19" female. Ended up catching two more keepers. For a total of 5 on the night with a bonus 8lb carp! All came on a variety of joshys. It was kinda weird... I ended up catching each eye within the first 3 casts all on different colors.


----------



## Skippy

Hoffman, you did better then me. I lasted about an hour. 30 plus wind gusts and sideways rain. Rain felt like I was getting hit with BB's. Even with holding the rod tip down close to the water I still couldn't feel what the swim was doing. Nothing but sheer luck I caught 2 but they both had that Joshy so far down I ended up bring them home. I think my wife's ready to call the funny farm on me.


----------



## hoffman24

I couldn't help myself. I needed to get out before this 4-5 day cold snap. Was soaked to my bones but now I can relax and take the week off to focus on school/work. 

Can't wait for those 70 degree days next week!


----------



## fishslim

Good work guys the fish were chewing last night in the wind and Joshy swims was doing the damage


----------



## fishslim

Well thought it would be a good night but I hit the wrong area tonight. Tried swims,jerks ,blades and traps. Nothing then back to a jerk and one hit and had a small one on for a second. Turned myself into a snowman for nothing tonight. Tomorrow is another day will be at them again.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Smaller jacks were stupit active last weekend! Herd of literly 100's of fish friday-today. Swims during the day. Color really didnt matter.,bite seemed to slow at dark but if u waited them out an found them they fired back up again late.
I did manage a pair of 21's saterday an today. One on a 4" twister the other on a rouge both on the pause. 
I imagine will start seeing them roll around in next couple days.
Trying like hell to get back at it soon!!


----------



## hoffman24

Whelp the cold snap is gone. Debating on buckeye or Indian. Hard decision to make, should just flip a coin. Should come home with a positive report tonight!


----------



## hoffman24

Got out and overall slow for my buddies and I. One of them hit three right around dark. Biggest was 22" and I missed a big girl right at my feet. All fish came on rogues. Was hoping for a better night but oh well.


----------



## Skippy

Seems most every nights a little different. Due to short strikes I had to down size from Joshy's J5 down to the 2.75 last evening/night. His slush was working.Smoked shad also. All jacks except one female that if I would of squeezed her there would of been eggs everywhere. Didn't keep anything just enjoying a nice night. 
Another good time period coming up with the dark of the moon along with the rain coming. Just know I'm going to get wet yet again. Good luck out there.


----------



## ristorap

What is this skippy jig head that is used with the joshy swim bait?


----------



## fishslim

Good old Skippy jig love them just some guy with a lot of time on his hands lol who likes to distribute them occasionally. Just lucky enough to get some to use. Thanks again Skippy hope your banging some tonight. Got 2 on Jerk tonight right at dark. They were looking the swim bait good before dark nice fat quality fish. Heading back out late night got a feeling.lol


----------



## Gfhteen

Skippy said:


> Seems most every nights a little different. Due to short strikes I had to down size from Joshy's J5 down to the 2.75 last evening/night. His slush was working.Smoked shad also. All jacks except one female that if I would of squeezed her there would of been eggs everywhere. Didn't keep anything just enjoying a nice night.
> Another good time period coming up with the dark of the moon along with the rain coming. Just know I'm going to get wet yet again. Good luck out there.


Had to downsize tonight also due to short strikes. Everything caught on 2" twistertails. Kept 2 15", 18" and a nice fat 21"


----------



## ying6

Just walked in from the lake, fish are moving into spawn mode.
I like fishing where there is current.
Got 3 fish almost in a row.
I fished an area that had a flat, road bed, falls into 12-15 ft.
Worked the top and back down.
Hit all the fish almost in same location. All 3 males. Swims lifted and dropped.
Caught some nice white bass as well.
It's close!


----------



## fishslim

Good work Mike they were biting all around lake this evening popped 15 with 2 females rest males on swims and jerk was letting wind push jerk bait along after I pulled it down couple feet. Was a great RAINY JERK BAIT KINDA NIGHT.LOL Bonus giant Muskie before dark measured 47" and weighed on scale 30 pounds released unharmed.


----------



## Newgeye

Hello, fished buckeye this evening. Caught my first keeper-22"!! Thank you all who contribute to the forum couldn't have done it without you!! Caught on husky jerk #10 firetiger on the pause. Then lost the lure to snag...coulda bought a fish dinner for that,lol, not as fun though!!


----------



## Newgeye

How do I post pic? I don't have Facebook or anything else.


----------



## Newgeye

Made it my avatar for now. Thanks again!


----------



## Skippy

It was a rainy night bite. At least it wasn't a down pour. Caught 6 and kept 3 nice males. # 10 clown HJ just slow rolled along. Missed what could of been a big one right at my feet. Going to hit a spillway today before this rain blows it out..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I think i thought of a subject that hasnt been touched on here.... hooksets?
I know it seems minor but at times i put alot of thought into it.for me with jigs and stickbaits it has become muscle memory. Lol unless im sitting there talking to someone. I swing and miss on alot of fish if im bsing with someon why fishing,lol to a point sometimes i probally seem like a a$$ Because im trying to get in a "zone"....
Some nights when im throwing stickbaits,i catch 4/5 fish,then ill go through a spurt where i miss a few. Usually i just have to tell myself to slow down,i get over excited an start pulling the bait from the fish to early.spounds crazy,but with a decent rod and braid u can feel a fish breath on your bait....
The bait i have the most trouble hooking up with consistantly is a vibe,especially vertical jigging. Thats something i really need to work on. Most of the time(very rarly) when i vertical jig its in really shallow water. So ypu really need to try and absorbthat initial run,and get your drag just right. I fish with my drag fairly smooth. And have gotten good at tighting it on bigger fish.
With a stick bait one i feel the bite its usually a fast consistant pull back for a hook set(when i fish a stick 95% of the time my rods level to the side,idk just how ive always done it).
With a jig ill more less try an cross there eyes as soon as i feel that tic,or weight.

Sorry sitting here bored not able to fish.
Anybody else?


----------



## Mr. A

Hmmm. Saugeye fisher has a good point. It took me an entire season to start using different hooksets. (I.e. my hookset using a lure is to turn away from the lure which looks like I'm pulling the lure hard in the direction I was reeling v. A wacky rigged worm where I take up extra slack and give the rod a sharp yank for the most part v. A frog, where I wait for the rod to begin loading, or the slack to disappear if I get caught with my slack out, before I try to cross the fish's eyes.)

However, with stickbaits, I guess I am not convinced of a certain hookset. When the water is warmer and a jerkbait bite is obvious and unquestionable the hooks set themselves on the jerk (mostly). Then you have the suspended bite. When you have a natural amount of slack and the bait is suspended. What type of hooksets do y'all use. This is important in the colder months and when the toothy ones are just nibbling. 

Seriously, no other fish In Ohio can smoke a bait with essentially 9 hooks (3 trebles) hanging from it and then turn around and spit it out with ease and swim away. (Frustrated emoji)

Props to Saugeyefisher for a great question..... what do y'all think?


----------



## Big Joshy

yeah hooksets are real important imo. The most important aspect being setting your drag relative to the rod weight, line weight, and hook size. Fishslim showed me long ago that with braid and a rod thats a little on the light side you can keep saugeye buttoned up real well on jerkbaits with small sharp hooks with a real light drag setting. The drag is about right if it slips a tiny bit when you are pulling the bait down down to depth. With this setting you can wail away on the hookset and not pull the hooks out. Of course if your not using braid or a soft rod this does not work the same.

As for swims I just set away on the smaller baits. but I have found on the bigger ones with big hooks feeling the weight is important to position the hook correctly before you set. And then its not a gunshot set but more of a sweeping set with gradualy increasing speed, I think the motion is kinda like zipping up the zipper on your jacket when your kinda in a hurry.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Joshy when im tossing sticks l,thats where i set my drag. Then if i get a "heavy" fish ill lock it down just a tad..
And i get the bigger swim wait a tad to feel weight.
Mr.A. imo if you can learn to get good hooksets on topwater bass you can master most any kind of fishing. Lol i alwaysprematurely hook set my fist few topwater bites of the year. Then after that its game on... ok ill stop talking trash fish in this thread;-)


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

i just try to KVD them everytime... all the people that fish with me point it out...poor fish eating swims/twisterswith skippy jigs.. my eyesocket hook rate is 25% during crappie season..lol


----------



## Skippy

I don't mess with the drag at all when there's a fish on. I keep my drag on all my rods set on the light side. First you have to keep your hooks needle sharp. If I feel the need to add a little bit of extra drag I just put my index finger of my rod hand down on the spool and apply a touch of pressure to the spool. Simple reason for this is once you get a nice fish close to the shore or boat there's times he will try to make one more run. I don't want the drag tight at these times. When pulling him up on shore or right into the boat I just put my finger back down on the spool and stop anymore line from going out. People differ on this but it's just a second nature thing that I do.


----------



## fishslim

Skippy it's scary how much we think and do alike.lol that monster muskie never messed with dag once after hooked all with finger or hand pressure on spool the whole time. Works really well


----------



## crittergitter

My 2nd time out yesterday. Throwing BJ swims. Put in 4.5 hours and the only thing I got was a 34" musky within 4' of shore. I'm not very good at this saugeye stuff.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

Just my opinion ... each to his own. My hook set depends a lot on the equipment I'm using. 

1st I want sharp hooks .. want it to grip the back of my fingernail without slipping. I hone my hook points several times during an outing, especially if I'm fishing the lure on or near the bottom. Hook points dull easily when fishing on the bottom. Sharp hooks allow for softer sets so as to not rip a big hole where the hook can fall out.

2d I want the best line for the situation. I have both mono and flouro on reels in my boat. Mono stretches so it will absorb a stronger set than with flouro. I like mono for jerk baits or crank baits that run on or near the surface. It floats and therefore has less water resistance than flouro. Since mono absorbs water you may have to tune your jerk baits more often than with flouro. I like flouro for blades, spoons or jigs fished on or near the bottom. Since flouro sinks it gives me a more direct path to the lure. It's reduced stretch gives be better feel for light hits. I reduce the drag setting when using flouro to give me a softer set. 

3rd I use a soft tipped rod with a medium backbone. I enjoy playing the fish more than catching it. If I were a meat fisherman I would probably use a stiffer backbone but keep the soft tip to work the bait and feel soft hits.


----------



## fishslim

Well hit Indian last night in rain 19 eyes from couple spots. Hit 2.75 joshy pink slush and orange slush. Then after dark lemon lime crush was on they were just coming up and swimming away with it only couple hit hard. Mostly males with a few girls mixed in. 

Also not counting hit muddy channel for a bit first smaller fish were munching tails and swims on a regular basis


----------



## fishslim

Windy shore 3.25 lime Big Joshy steady reeled was getting swallowed by some nice girls this evening. Also lost a real good one and got a girl on red eye hopped along in the windy flat I was fishing got 3 on monkey Puke and firetiger Pulse blades as well. Finished off with big Rogue lemon lime pulled down and let the wind push it along and line would straighten out set hook eye ball be on it munching. Lol got 6 shorts on big jerk and one nice 22". Was shocked seem only 1 other fisherman whole evening. The eyes are eating in the main lake rather well.


----------



## Skippy

Started a little earlier in the evening throwing a Joshy 2.75 striped shiner with a silver 1/16 oz. jig. With the wind it was a little hard to keep in contact with the jig but the crappies were hitting it pretty good. Caught maybe 12 and kept 5 nice ones. Moved to a wind swept point and the eyes were there. Threw a few different things. Lemon lime crush Elite 8, #10 HJ glass minnow and finished off with a 3.25 glow perch swim, pink 1/8oz jig. Everything caught eyes but only 1 nice female around 22/24 inches. Ended up with around 15 eyes and kept 3, 17/18 inch males. Cleaning them this morning 2 of the eyes had small perch in them and a few of the crappies had some kind of small brown bugs in them.

Just checked and I see Joshy doesn't make that striped shiner anymore. It's been a good producer for crappies in the past. Going to have to hoard the ones I have left.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good jobguys,sounds like they were eating very well last nite.


----------



## carp

Saugeye fished from 6:00-9:00. caught 5 saugeye, one 22" inch female, nothing in her belly, caught on big joshy 2.75. green with glitter and red/orange dot on it? 2nd rod out, had cork with minnow, caught one 17" saugeye, and 2 catfish on it, missed 2. Had 6-8 hits on swim bait, landed 4 saugeye including 2 eater males, 16,17". Nothing after dark for me, but saw a 6 lb saugeye caught on a rouge! Indian Lake. Some crappie were also being caught!


----------



## fishslim

Think it is called sand shiner Skippy don't think he quit that one might be out of them though he is swamped. Lol


----------



## carp

fishslim said:


> Think it is called sand shiner Skippy don't think he quit that one might be out of them though he is swamped. Lol


need some more of the them!!!! coming up tonight?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Only had a cpl hrs to fish last night.. tried some very wind blown rocks first and that was a waste... decided to hid back in a cove and hide from the wind. Water was stained started hopping a vibee from 4 fow to 15 fow and landed 7 then right before I had to leave I saw some fry scattering up against the bank. Went 7/10 casts on a solar flare 2.75 with a lime skippy head and finished with a crappie... had some nice 18/19s.. wish I had more time to fish but I was meeting my dad and brother for a concert


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Nice job on the eyes Skippy!!

Those striped shiner swims are awesome. I had several packs of them and only a few of them left.
The dark line down the middle was the ticket. Would like to see Josh do some more of those some day!



Skippy said:


> Just checked and I see Joshy doesn't make that striped shiner anymore. It's been a good producer for crappies in the past. Going to have to hoard the ones I have left.


----------



## Skippy

Hit a spillway around noon yesterday 3-21. Waters been dropping and not to bad color. Slow start using a J5 with a 1/4 oz jig due to the current but 1 nice spawned out female around 4 lbs. Put on a hj #12, red crawfish color. Even thou I've had this color since last year I've never used it. Well it works. Ended up with 5 more, all males and kept 2 nicer ones. Just casting out and playing the drift. Went back out last night after the moon came up here at my home lake and casting the dam up tight to the rocks hit 2 eyes 19-20 inches. These came on a weighted floating silver # 11 Rapala. Pulled down a little bit the just a slow twitching retrieve. Real nice night with that moon out. Another good time period right now..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice going skippy,its been a couple trips since ive targeted eyes. Ive caught the panfish bug...long wewkend for me,might try an find some!


----------



## OldSoldier

Was a beautiful night for sure. I had no luck with the catching part but did enjoy myself. Had a real jolt when using J5 slim's bait - almost took the pole out of my hand. Rolled a couple on 3 1/4 grapefruit but came away with no fish but a great evening and beautiful moon to light up the evening...


----------



## hoffman24

Hit the water tonight. Zero bites and saw 1 fish caught from 430-7. Then it picked up for everyone. Saw multiple females caught, I had two 24"+ females break my braid at the knot. (Extremely frustrating, not sure if this was due to frayed line or their teeth catching it). Switched through multiple joshies and rolled a few more. At 9pm caught my only fish of the night. She went 24 1/2 inches and was spawned out. 
I snagged one other fish that went about 6 pounds. Was nice to get out with the warm weather! Back at it tomorrow


----------



## fishslim

Got a nice fat girl on swim 2.75 on 1/8th ounce jig in 8 foot of water in a windy channel yesterday early evening when sun was out. Murky water and sun good combo they were munching while sun was shining. 

She was 25" and digital stopped at 5.9# had a bigger girl on but line broke. My mistake got that other big girl and she frayed up the line and I did not retie. . Skippy you just keep on pounding them buddy you are the J5 king


----------



## Skippy

Yep, Those J5's flat out work. If only Josh would make some in glow perch I would be in heaven. 
Spillway yesterday afternoon they wanted the 2.75 pink grapefruit, pink 1/8 jig head. Waters still a little on the fast side so I was throwing a double jig set up. Switched over then threw a 3.25 green antifreeze with a lime jig. Nothing big but I did keep 3 out of the 7 I caught. A few guys were doing good right up in the fast water by the dam but my old legs just won't let me play billy goat on those rocks. Playing the seams of water and the little back wash areas help put fish on the stringer.


----------



## jon84

Reading this thread payed off for me last night. Thanks for all the great info guys!


----------



## Newgeye

Nice! You mind revealing body of water?


----------



## jon84

Indian lake


----------



## fishslim

Congrats there are still a lot of girls who have not dropped there eggs yet..we hit 4 more tonight in between all those short fish. Congrats on the fish. Our mostly came on jerks tonight.


----------



## Skippy

Have to agree on the jerks for last night. Went with a #8 ghost HJ with a few wraps of lead wire on the front hook. They were crushing that HJ once I found the eyes. Had to keep 2 of the bigger ones that normally I would put back. Had that smaller lure way down there throats. Those ghost HJ's have been good to me this spring. A little pink painted on there bellies.


----------



## fishslim

Josh was using a white 2 hook jerk last night and it was working well for him. Got to hit a spot I have been to in awhile was rewarded with a 23" chunk and a solid 24" with eggs still. Amazing how this weather has extended the spawn. Loving it.lol


----------



## jon84

All of my fish the other night came on this from bass pro it was tail heavy and I forgot my lead but the fish didn't mind


----------



## Skippy

What a nice quite night. 3-30 No wind and flat calm. Even with my bad ears I could still hear a few fish rolling. Took about 2 1/2 hours but ended up with 9 10 to 15 inch eyes and 3 nicer ones 18 to 20 inches. All on Joshy's swims. 3.25 Sparkle chartreuse and green antifreeze. Pink 1/16 jig. Did get one nicer spawned out female, turned back. Sort of surprised to find her up shallow. These winds we've been having do have a mud line by the shore and the eyes were right up close to it.


----------



## fishslim

Skip I got to enjoy it as well with the sound of drag as well. Was using 3.25 Solar flare on chartreuse Skippy jig. Pretty stained to muddy water but girls were there 3 very nice ones over 5# and a 6+# girl as well. Thought I had my next 10# plus but turned out to be a Flathead she also crushed the solar flare swim. Can't believe the amount of Flatheads in Indian local got a good one on a jerk as well. Lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Troy,it amazes me as well,the flatheads.
Ive been told bye more then one person it all started with just a few.
I think salmanoid touched on the subject.
I guess hugewipers no one canland have moved into some areas we fish...
Hope i get a shot at one!!


----------



## fishslim

Lol will be trying for one after the water slows again.lol was getting so close to being right.


----------



## wallen34

fishslim said:


> Lol will be trying for one after the water slows again.lol was getting so close to being right.


That's how it always goes.....so close, then rain. The struggle is real.


----------



## Skippy

Got a late start last night throwing that smaller ghost HJ here at my home lake. Turned 1 back then a huge bolt of lightning went flashing across the sky. Wasen't 10 seconds latter super loud blast of thunder roared. I got my butt out of there. Sort of funny but my wife said she looked at the clock when the thunder shook the house and said it only took me 11 minutes to get back home. Guess I'll try it again tonight.


----------



## Skippy

Sunday evening into the night went to one of the spillways I like and ended up catching 11 eyes. Started with a #12 redcrawfish HJ which put 4 on the bank. Earlier at home I had rigged 2 shad colored J5's with those little glass tubes with the rattles in them. 1/8 oz pink jig with a 4/0 hook. Put the rattle just behind where the hook comes back out of the swim. Caught 7 on those J5's. Just casting and playing the drift just like with the HJ's. Nice height to the water and not to bad of color. This rain will sure change that in a hurry. 
Have to add, got a PM from Joshy and he mentioned using a rattle in some swims. I've done that before but,,,, well sort off forgot about using them. I've had good luck with those J5's right out of the package they come in But I'm not afraid to mess with different set ups. I used a piece of 1/8 copper tubing to make a small hole in the swim in order to slide the rattle in. Wetting the rattle first makes it easier. Put a drop of mend-it glue on the hole after placing the rattle. Don't know if you have to go threw all of that but like I said ,,I did them at home..


----------



## fishslim

You the man Skippy always changing up the game. That's what I love about reading your posts plus you detail to the guys what and how you are doing it. Great stuff as usual


----------



## Gfhteen

I was just thinking the other day about adding rattles


----------



## greatmiami

Skippy great stuff there. Question, do you ever have trouble with short strikes with the J5s? Ever played with a stinger? A would love to figure out a way to get a treble in the very back, and on top of the bait without messing up the action to bad. I don't really like the swivel stinger below the lure unless I'm fishing an area void of wood


----------



## fishslim

Take stinger attach it to main hook then take one hook and embed it into bait. It will leave 2 hooks exposed and not harm bait action..


----------



## Skippy

I've never messed with stinger hooks with the J5's. I fish it with the hook exposed all the time. Yes I do get some short strikes and that's going to happen. For the most part the bigger fish will just suck it in, no messing around with it. Bluegills and crappie will peck at it and one can almost tell when there the ones pecking at it. If getting a fair amount of taps with the J5 I will either drop down to a 3.25 or ,,,,, stop the retrieve and sort of drop the lure back a little. When dropping it back you have to watch your line. Lots of little tugs on the line almost always means a gill is playing with it. For the most part a nice fish will just suck it in and go. I've caught some dog gone small eyes and bass that had that whole J5 jammed in there mouth. Fishing current, rivers or spillways you get very very few fish that will just tap those J5's and not take it the first time they hit.
Joshy mite cringe if he would see what I've done to a few of his J5's. Cold cold water using nothing but a 4/0 hook I've split the tail section to give it a little more action while trying to dead stick while the swim slowly falls. I've cut 1/2 to 3/4's of an inch off the nose rather then drop down to a 3.25 swim. I've proven it, at least to myself that there's just something about the larger profile of the J5 that fish like. 
Also, short strikes. Try a double jig set up with a 2.75 or a 2.3 swim followed by a 3.25 swim. Just think if you were a fish and see a smaller minnow being chased by a bigger minnow what would you do. Your darn sure going to try to eat one of them.. Above all, don't be afraid to try different things and set ups. For me,, fishing a game that I just love to play and play and play. Good luck to all.


----------



## greatmiami

Wow great answers plus some interesting ideas to play around with thanks much! I normally don't have much trouble in rivers either, I agree, fish in current don't tend to waste energy tapping and tasting first, they just go for it. Most of them have the bait all the way in there with the hook buried in the top of there mouth. I started having very poor hit to hook up ratios in deep lakes along rocks with spawning fish, but in all fairness I had a lot of hits on jerks and traps with no fish to. These are the times when laser shape hooks can make a difference, also hard to keep them sharp pounding them off the rocks.


----------



## greatmiami

So when you split the tail, are you simply cutting down the center top to bottom leaving both sides attached, or do you remove one side? Sorry last question, maybe lol


----------



## Big Joshy

Many ways to add a stinger to a bigger swimbait. A relatively easy way is like this. heavy braid, make a loop on one end and attatch to the eye of the jig. You can do the same thing an attatch it to the hook but its tough to tie it short enough. Also saw a tip online of cutting off the end of the treble hook that goes in the bait, helps it pop out better without shredding your swimbait as much. This is just one way, there are lots im sure.


----------



## greatmiami

That braid is so supple I can see it being te least imposing upon the action, so now i just need to play with the stinger length,ideally that treble would be all the way in the back of the bait. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Anybody been out stalking the shorelines? I havnt but might this weekend. 
I know the day bites been good,but i have a feeling with all this clean water the nite bite is probably there to.


----------



## fishslim

Yes Bobby I have was out Last Saturday night late. Not on Jerk think because I never got to try. Lol they woke up for about a hour or so on 3.25 Slims bait and redeye traps. First it was 3 real nice smallies then 9 good saugeyes largest 23" took a nice quality limit home. Best night of good eyes from Alum in awhile.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice going troy,actually think i got a picture. Of that limit-very nice looking fish! 
Me an derek are gonna play in the rain this afternoon-into the evening. See if we cant stir something up.
Buckeyes really turned back on the last couple/few weeks as well. Any harder bottom with gravel/rocks has really been producing and also areas near big bluegill bedding areas... 

Skippy, you doing alright? See your around still,missing your spring time posts!


----------



## Skippy

Not Alum but the late evening into the night bite is still there. Put the boat in around 6:30 or so and fish till around 11 pm. a few nights a week. Assortment of everything. Gills, crappies, a few small and bigger bass and saugeyes. Brought home 5 eyes the other night that weighted in at 16 1/2 pounds, before cleaning... 3 to8 foot of water using 3.25 slush and glow perch, 1/16 oz. pink jigs also the lighter pulse blades and smaller red eyes. The mud lines up against the dams are good places before it gets to dark. Oh yea,, seems to be quite a few bats out flying around. The one night my wife was with me she spent some time darn near laying in the bottom of the boat..


----------



## fishslim

Hit a river spot late last night started out the way I was hoping . A nice 17" smallie and a 19" eye,then the bruiser channel cats showed up I hit 9 channels 2 my personal best they were monsters. All fish hit 3.25 Slims Bait and Lime on a 1/8th ounce orange Skippy jig. Just before 2 a.m. finally hit couple more smaller 15 to 16" eyes. Let's just say the 2 catfishermen walked up to me to see what I was using they were tightlining and caught no fish. I gave them four cats the biggest though went back. Oh yeah last fish of the night was a nice flat head. Love the way they hit a artificial bait. No doubt about it


----------



## Redhunter1012

I had an interesting night last night. I fished a local upground. It was dead flat calm. At dark I put on my headlamp and there were saugeyes everywhere cruising the shore. I tried every size Joshy in every colr I had, with every type of retrieve, and never had one commit. I tried deadsticking, roadrunners, everything. I even turned the headlamp off in case they were spooked. Just insane the amount of fish not willimg to bite. Waiting for a nice south wind to go back and crush them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

We got out tonight.230-11 through tje downpours. I took a spanking bit got a few nice fish. Day time chartruese joshy on a bladed jig with a med retreive.mud lines helped. 
Then at nite red eyes burned back along bottom with quick pauses.
Derek got a real nice 20" smallie an could of filled 2 saugeye limits,am a few other decent smallies. I got about 10 eyes but only 3/4 keepers. But at the end of the nite got a nice 19" an 23" eyes. 
Ben joined us late an got a few smaller eyes an white bass.
Was a great trip.... fish caught pretty shallow for the mostt part.
When i get dereks pic ill put his smallie an my eye up....


----------



## Redhunter1012

Went out last night at an unmentionable above ground. Hit this big channel cast on a Joshy while it was still light out. He's about the same size as a 10lb cat I got there last week, maybe a bit more of a belly.
Lost an Eye at dusk on a 2.75 glow perch, but otherwise it was dead for me. Then as soon as it got dark, I tied on an HJ 10 an started casting more parallel to the shore. Over the next 90 minutes, I landed a 24.5", 23.5", 16", and 15.5". I lost 3 others that I had hooked, and missed a few. This was really my first successful night using a jerk bait anywhere other than Indian Lake. These fish were literally in inches of water right up against the bank. They really liked a slow retrieve then a momentary pause. Then they exploded with the next bit of movement. Really awesome experience


----------



## Saugeyefisher

20"smallie
23"Saugeye
1/4Oz red eyes alum creek after dark


----------



## fishslim

Good looking eyes congrats jerk baits,work all year long in right situations.


----------



## greatmiami

All that stuff is awesome! Way to get em.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Hit them up again at the local Reservoir. Got there a little early and spent 45 minutes tuning the jerkbaits. I read through a ton of info on here and remembered I had some Lead wire in an old tacklebox I bought several years ago. Again, nothing hhappening at all during daylight hours. Right at dusk, I tied on the blue HJ with orange belly and lost a nice eye at my feet on my 3rd cast. Took a while to figure them out. Finally found some off the shallow flat in some deeper water. I had to make long cast's, with the wind, parallel to the shore. Then crank hard to get it down, then a real slow pull and twitch retrieve. Managed a couple 17's and a couple 15's over the next 90 minutes. Lost a real big one at my feet right about the ti e I had to leave


----------



## Saugeyefisher

My wife would KILL me if i used the patio table for fish=-O ....
Nice job! Sounds like great action.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Haha. Thats in my Bar/garage. It was a roadside pickup a few years ago at a house that was foreclosed on down the street. Only came with 2 chairs though, and no umbrellea. Hard to get good free stuff, haha


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol,right on,good find!


----------



## percidaeben

That's nice work RedHunter!


----------



## fishslim

Well the summer night time stick bait pattern is in full swing. If the Joshy swims are not producing or the red eye traps moved quickly are not doing there thing. Go back and put on a rising jerk bait and start working it with slow pumps. Let bait float up towards surface before next pull. Be ready the pole might come out of your hand. Saugeyes,Smallie and monster cats all love this technique in summer time. Good fishing and let's not let hot weather or hot water stop you from enjoying a exciting bite.


----------



## fishslim




----------



## ristorap

Fishslim are these the same jerk baits we use in the fall and winter or are these different ones?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Risto.. I did it my last alum trip with the new shadow rap shad that has a slow rise. Used the shallow model in 4ft or less and the deep model out into 8 ft. Clown got me a handful of bass and eyes in alums clear water


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Troy,seeing any shad hatches yet?????!!!;-) =-O


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ristorap said:


> Fishslim are these the same jerk baits we use in the fall and winter or are these different ones?


Yo. u got floating stick baits,suspending stick baits and sinking stick baits.
I know from troys reports he loves the floaters now through early fall. But als. Know derek has fished with suspending models in the summer an done well to. ALOT depends on were an how deep they are.
One of the funnest saugeye bites ive been on was a couple octobers ago getting them to come up an grab a rapala scatter rap off the surface. Just like mentioned a couple quick pumps an let it rise to the surface,repeat. Sooo fun!!!


----------



## Redhunter1012

I hit my local spot Thursday night. Went 1/4. Lost a big girl that peeled quite a bit of drag. just couldn't keep them buttoned up. The one I did get was a fat 17"er. I was using my suspenders. They were cruising about a foot off the rocky shoreline, and they were absolutely destroying that bait. So now your telling me I need some more floaters, haha. Always looking to get more tackle


----------



## fishslim

There is time for the floaters when they are in a more agressive mood they flat out crush them rising. But as mentioned suspending rogues that slowwww rise can be the ticket. Had nights that you would pull it down then just wrist roll your pole and make that bait just flutter and Bam swallowed whole.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Got a couple 15.5" eyes and a 17" last night. First came on a HJ 10 at dusk. Last 2 came on a spot and stalk with the headlamp. Spotted them right up against the shoreline and slid down about 15 yards away. This area is super shallow, about 18" deep. So I had the idea a couple days ago to try zoom flukes. Worked like a charm. Cast about 8-10 feet past them and 4 twitch/pulls later they inhaled those silver/black flukes. Fished til a bit after 11pm with no other hits on anything. Skeeters killed me. I think I may hit another similar spot tonight and take the flukes along to see if they like them there. Sorry no pics this time.


----------



## fishslim

Nice work way to be open to trying different things. Hope you found some more this evening. Hit 2 on orange and gold floating Rapala tonight at dark. Was watching boils in the channel I was fishing swith ed to floater and slow pumped it back and the cracked it. Fun way to catch them.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I didnt get to make it out. Taking wife and kids camping this weekend, so I was still getting things around til 9:30 last night. Good thing, cuz at around 10:15 a freaking Drunk Driver smashed into the wife's car and our Jeep in our driveway. Dude couldnt even walk. Apparently his 6-7th OMVI. Just glad he didnt make it out of town and hit someone


----------



## percidaeben

Redhunter1012 said:


> I didnt get to make it out. Taking wife and kids camping this weekend, so I was still getting things around til 9:30 last night. Good thing, cuz at around 10:15 a freaking Drunk Driver smashed into the wife's car and our Jeep in our driveway. Dude couldnt even walk. Apparently his 6-7th OMVI. Just glad he didnt make it out of town and hit someone


Wow! So sorry to hear that. Hope y'all still get to get out and enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

This is the time of year i start organizing/re-stocking my favorite cool water baits,an start putting fresh braid on my poles(kinda like most peoples feb/march routines). I consider fall the beginning of my season,aug/sept the end.
In about 2 maybe 3 weeks will start seeing a few types of trees turn color a bit,the nights are getting longer. 
Will start having a couple september like days peppered inbetween the few muggy days left.
Just a couple more months guys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishslim

Yep it won't be long. Was searching for jerk baits around house and boat other night. I lost my 2 main boxes to the thieves who got in my boat. Hit jackpot though found 2 of my old school rogues in my cabinet on basement. Made my day.lol


----------



## Skippy

Yep, those old school lures still work. Every year I make it a point to throw some of my old floating rapala's that I driller out, added a few split shot and epoxyed in place. They still work. Back then there was very very few if anyone else out casting at night and back then no one talked about what you were catching.
I'll be the first to admit that I have more then my share of the newer lures, even some that catch a fish or two.
To bad Joshy was just knee high to his dad back then..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'm bored and sitting in front of all my gear. 
I plan on using a bait caster combo this season. More for lipless cranks then any thing. Actually it will probably be used for lipless cranks only. The reel is to fast for jigs and stick baits imo. I just feel like some of the bigger baits like the red eye shad have a lot of drag and a bait caster with a quality rod would be a better tool. I'm not new to bait casters but I've never used them on a consistent basis. 
Lol am I nuts? Who wants to pick out a icy birds nest? Will they freeze up faster then spinning gear? I imagine the thing that lays the line on the spool even will freeze up? Lol maybe I'll just use one through mid-December depending on temps this year. 
Gonna give it a trial run tomorrow. Will see how it turns out!


----------



## Big Joshy

I have used a baitcaster in cold temps above freezing with no problems. the only problem is your thumb will get wet from the water on the line so if theres a breeze or its almost freezing it can be uncomfortable after awhile. below freezing forget it. Smaller baitcaster rod eyes, the line guide on the reel, even the spool on the reel can freeze up. I use mine to throw the big swim and feel less fatigue than when using a big spinning rod. plus the baitcaster can handle much heavier line for getting unsnagged with lipless and big swims. I use 40lb braid with 20-25lb fluoro leader. Found out the hard way you need a softer rod with that line and those baits to keep big fish from shaking the hook. Lost my biggest bass and saugeye last year with too stiff of a casting rod.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Big Joshy said:


> I have used a baitcaster in cold temps above freezing with no problems. the only problem is your thumb will get wet from the water onwline so if theres a breeze or its almost freezing it can be uncomfortable after awhile. below freezing forget it. Smaller baitcaster rod eyes, the line guide on the reel, even the spool on the reel can freeze up. I use mine to throw the big swim and feel less fatigue than when using a big spinning rod. plus the baitcaster can handle much heavier line for getting unsnagged with lipless and big swims. I use 40lb braid with 20-25lb fluoro leader. Found out the hard way you need a softer rod with that line and those baits to keep big fish from shaking the hook. Lost my biggest bass and saugeye last year with too stiff of a casting rod.


Thanks josh,figured as much with the cold weather. And yea that woud be a way better option for the real big 
swims. Ill use it with my traps till it gets 
to cold,then just work them with my heavier spinning gear.


----------



## ristorap

Jerk bait time is almost here time to get baits ready. What size baits to start with? What colors to start with? How do you know when to start changing sizes and colors as the season's change?


----------



## midoh39

Boredom hit me today and I was replacing hooks on 5 or so of my jerk baits from last fall/winter. I'm sure other guys have their picks of what they like, but in my boxes the baits that had acquired the most teeth marks/ gashes were. Rogue Jr. Black Silver Orange, Rogue Jr Clown. Clown Super Rogue and Lime Crush Elite 8 Rogue. HJ 12's- Blue Chrome, Clown, Glass Clown, and UV Green(really liked this one) did a ton of damage last year. I am also curious to what Risto asked when it comes to changing sizes or what size to start with. I personally have had more consistent success with the large Huskys and smaller rogues. But, there was no pattern of time of year for me.

A quick question of my own. I picked a few Shadow Raps that say they slowly rise. So, I was messing around adding some lead strips to them(tested in cold water) to make them suspend. Anyone else think that these could be a deadly fall lure?


----------



## jray

Midoh yes I really do. I will save mine for when the fish are acting aggressive. I've never seen a jerk bait move like that and I have caught a few eyes fishing schooling bass on them so far this summer. I'm a rogue guy and I'm currently digging through my stuff to find some battered up lures since my brother now has an air brush . The plan is currently to combine Merlin and grape ape although to be honest I threw lime crush probably 90% of the time last year. The shallow purple rapala should be a buckeye killer but don't tell anybody lol.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

midoh39 said:


> A quick question of my own. I picked a few Shadow Raps that say they slowly rise. So, I was messing around adding some lead strips to them(tested in cold water) to make them suspend. Anyone else think that these could be a deadly fall lure?


Ive already used the shallow and deep shadow rap shad and caught eyes on it. Tiny bit of lead brings the nose down and lets them raise level. Love them. Shallow one will be good in skinny lakes that didnt get filled up by rain......


----------



## midoh39

Thanks for the replies! I mean they look good and I'll be fishing a skinny water lake  to the west. My cabin fever is getting bad, I'm just waiting for some colder weather so I have an excuse to leave Indy for a week or 3.


----------



## ristorap

What I am asking about size of bait - do you start with #8 husky jerk then go to #10 then #12 , with the rouges small 2 hooks then big 3 hooks? From now to ice do you start with the small bait and progress to the big bait?
Does the colors change from warm water to cold water?


----------



## percidaeben

I usually start with blue/orange #12 husky jerk, if nothing I'll go down to #8 then up too #14. But that's just me. Look for bait fish size,match it and should.......should be good!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ristorap said:


> What I am asking about size of bait - do you start with #8 husky jerk then go to #10 then #12 , with the rouges small 2 hooks then big 3 hooks? From now to ice do you start with the small bait and progress to the big bait?
> Does the colors change from warm water to cold water?


When the eyes are on feed mode it doesn't matter much honestly. 
I mean you still want to match the hatch an what nOT.3 years ago I put on a blue/chrome smithwick in late November,an didn't take it off till the next spring, an caught 100+ on it in December alone.
Lol its all white now. An keep it in my box for a conversation PC.
Alot of times to you need to match the stick bait more to water depth then anything. 
But more then likely if it presented in way the saugeye want,they'll eat it.


----------



## midoh39

I think its all about confidence. Like myself for example I have no confidence in HJ's 8 or 10, but 12 and 14 I feel confident in. I know a few guys I have met over the years at Indian only throw the rogue jr in 2 colors. And they put a hurting on the eyes.


----------



## jray

midoh39 said:


> I think its all about confidence. Like myself for example I have no confidence in HJ's 8 or 10, but 12 and 14 I feel confident in. I know a few guys I have met over the years at Indian only throw the rogue jr in 2 colors. And they put a hurting on the eyes.


I'm the same way for me a jerk is a size 12-14 or maybe even bigger. If I feel like I have to throw a small jerk I can catch those fish on swims or other methods.


----------



## Skippy

It is about confidence but if your out there casting away and all you have to show for it is just a few tiny bumps, nothing to really set the hook on, what's it going to hurt to down size ?? I can't even guess how many eyes have seen the net or shore using Rogue jr's, HJ's 10s and even 8's, Elite 8's and 4 1/2 inch floating Rapala's with weighted hooks. They still float just cast like a bullet and will run a little deeper and float up slower.
Dark nights, cloudy windy conditions, even before the moon comes up I'll throw those #12 and 14 HJ's and big 5 1/2 inch Rogues. Theres times you can slay them with the bigger stuff "but" not all the time. One just flat out has to give them what they want.. One should try ,,maybe,, being a little versatile. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## bob Jones

I throw a #8 x rap all season long and it will produce time after time


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Bob xraps suck man...
Lol Im with you there money! I like them early on for the fast slashing action! Itsfunny when u get a big girl on a xr8 it looks like a tooth pick in there mouth.

Good post skippy. Im making up some of you modified rapalas!


----------



## jray

Thanks skippy I will have to pick up a couple to try. I guess I get hung up a lot of times trying to force feed them a swim with different colors weights retrieves and etc when maybe a downsized stick would be the deal. Your right though it's all about confidence and I believe a lot of times we don't give a bait enough of a chance.


----------



## percidaeben

Like Skippy, for years have put 2-3 split shots about 16" above a floating 4 1/2" floating Rapala and done just fine.


----------



## Skippy

Trying to get these to load. Some of my doctored floating Rapalas.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy said:


> View attachment 219775
> Trying to get these to load. Some of my doctored floating Rapalas.


Lookingood! Lol I add pink/orange paint to my bait bottoms to....
I just posted this inanother thread but try applying a clearcoat nail polish with silver glitter in it onthose silver/black rapalas
Promise you will like it! Ill post a pic when I get home tonight


----------



## david tennant

how do you know how much lead to add to the hooks? minnow baits are new to me and I would like to get as much info as possible on mods for them
thanks


----------



## midoh39

I had some free time last night and here's what I did and hopefully it'll be a good starting point for you. I took a big pot of water and put it in the freezer for a little while, then added lures 2 at time and let them cool down to the water temp. If baits were at the bottom of the pot (mainly rogue jr's) I marked the bill that they would sink in the cold water. To the other baits I took the suspending strips made by Storm and started out making a small wrap around the center hook leaving most of the strip unwrapped to be trimmed if need. If the bait sinks start trimming that middle strip. Once they started to slowly rise or quickly rise I would start wrapping lead to either the front or back hook depending on which end of the lure was rising first. Once I got the right amount of lead wrapped on the lure was sitting perfectly in place after I had held it under the cold water for 10 seconds. I repeated this till most of my jerks were doing this. 
I will add that these won't be perfect by any means but it will cut down the amount of time spend trying to tune lures at the lake.
Anyone else try this way to tune jerks at home?
I hope this helps!


----------



## david tennant

Thanks Midoh, I'm getting some water in the freezer now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

3 straight days of low pressure,spitting showers,gusty wind,dropping water temps.
Wish I could get out. There eating good somewhere.


----------



## Gfhteen

Saugeyefisher said:


> 3 straight days of low pressure,spitting showers,gusty wind,dropping water temps.
> Wish I could get out. There eating good somewhere.


Thought the same thing but could not buy a bite at alum yesterday


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gfhteen said:


> Thought the same thing but could not buy a bite at alum yesterday


Ya I more meant rivers an the two shallow lakes we all love not to mention....
I bet the titeliners will pull fish this weekend at those lakes 
I get back around 10/8 from vacation. Hope the cooling trend continues its the official kick off to my season.
Still killing me not to be going.....
Alum will fire up soon in sure!
Have a buddy that always does well in early October slow trolling the rip rap areas with bigger shad raps.. 
I can't wait. Should be a fun fall with all the 14/15" fish last spring


----------



## ski

I went out Tuesday to a local flow and got a nice fat 20" saugeye at about 1930. Went out again yesterday afternoon in the rain and didn't catch a thing. Water was rising fast and had a good stain to it. Was difficult to fish with all the algae coming down stream. Had to clean my lure almost every cast.
ski


----------



## fishslim

Soon my fellow Saugeye Jerkers. Some shallow water culprits last night on Redhead Clown Rogue only a few bites but it's getting there.


----------



## Skippy

There liken Joshy's J5 bluegill also. Yesterday afternoon put 4 eyes in the boat along with about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of rain water. Kept 3 but one was short but had the hook down in his gills. 8 to 12 foot of water on a rock and sand point. Calling for some gusting east winds today. Just mite have to stay home.


----------



## Jake Cohen

1st time long time....So me and good buddy of mine went to Indian last night hoping to get into a few eyes from shore... We fished a total of 2.5 hours with nothing to show for it... I started out with an hj10 in blue orange water was realtively stained. Fan castes that in three different areas and couldn't get a single hit... My buddy mostly focused on the Joshies he had the same results I did. Fishing is my life and saugeye fishing is my addiction... I just seem to struggle a lot more then your average angler... I see guys posting on here that they had a rough night and only caught 2 or 3 fish... I can understand for some of your soggy gods (slim, skippy) this is kind of slow night... I have been reading almost every post on here all the way back to 2009... I guess I'm just tired of getting skunked Indian is about an hour drive for me... We usually fish the mound wood boat ramp off of


----------



## Jake Cohen

Edge water and the Taco Bell marina does any one have any suggestions as to how I could improve my hook up ration I tried a lot of different retreival patterns and just couldn't get anything to work... Any suggestions for spots or retrieval style and lure selection would be very much appreciated


----------



## ristorap

Try different sizes and colors. Try different brands of minnow baits. Mix up speed, jerks, pause let the fish tell you what they want. Blade baits are good for saugeye.


----------



## midoh39

A little side question, what glue would you guys recommend for gluing a swim or twister to a jig? I know it's not needed but I would like to extend the life of my swims


----------



## fishslim

Jake do not get discouraged it is just starting later then last couple years.. Indian has not even begun to really get going but it can change in a 24 hour period. The weather we are having is a blessing even though not many are biting yet they are getting active and are moving around some. The spot you fished was a good place to start they will soon show up there as well as Southbank and the harbors along with other windy channels. Be patient watch reports and be willing to try different time frames then what you are usually trying. These fish will be eating all day long soon not just mornings evenings and after dark. Work your her bait at different speeds starting fast at first warmer water can mean faster retrieve more snappy here's then slow pulls. Gotta see what they want and adapt. Hang in there they are ready to bust loose soon.


----------



## Big Joshy

midoh39 said:


> A little side question, what glue would you guys recommend for gluing a swim or twister to a jig? I know it's not needed but I would like to extend the life of my swims


i like either the glue that is used for womens press on type fake nails, which you can get at cvs or wallgreens for real cheap or just locktite superglue. Some like the superglue gel but it takes way longer to dry to me compared to the watery regular stuff. The cosmetic nail glue dries crazy fast and is real watery but just a tiny touch on your jig collar after you get your bait on straight and it will grab on like nobodys business. The nail glue bottles do tend to get messed up and glued shut pretty easy though so they are kinda a pain compared to the locktite. Also you can use both products to mend baits tears around the hook if your careful with it and dont get any down where you need the bait to stay flexible past the hook down toward the tail.


----------



## midoh39

Just the answer I was looking for Josh! My girlfriend has 2 bottles of unopened nail glue that might disappear lol


----------



## acklac7

Day bite has been producing well on local Flows. Got a 22" and a 19" twitching crankbaits through current seams this evening. Fish were crazy aggressive, swatting baits then going bananas like wipers.


----------



## david tennant

Has anyone ever used the yum mud minnows and had luck? I got a really good deal on a bunch of them and am looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Gfhteen

david tennant said:


> Has anyone ever used the yum mud minnows and had luck? I got a really good deal on a bunch of them and am looking forward to trying them.


I've tried them.....too stiff not mutch action in my opinion


----------



## david tennant

I tried them today and your right. those things hardly move. The paddle tail version looks like a crank bait with no action in the water.


----------



## Jake Cohen

Anyone want to go to Indian tonight... I would love to meet some other ogf members.


----------



## Skippy

Amateur hour on the shore line last night,,, " at least for me ". Been casting a spot for around 1/2 hour then pick up an eater, then one more. Little while later I get a good solid thump. Get her up to shore and she explodes right out of there. Oh well. get back to casting and get another nice one on. Same thing happens. Just can't blame anyone or anything but myself. Nets sitting in the back of the truck and most of all I know better then to try en horse a nice fish in plus I know that once you get that fish wore down a little and have it's head pointed toward shore you just keep them coming and don't stop. The wife calls it brain fade. Sometimes I have to agree with her.
# 10 glass pink HJ with just a half slow retrieve and a few twitches.


----------



## midoh39

Skippy said:


> Amateur hour on the shore line last night,,, " at least for me ". Been casting a spot for around 1/2 hour then pick up an eater, then one more. Little while later I get a good solid thump. Get her up to shore and she explodes right out of there. Oh well. get back to casting and get another nice one on. Same thing happens. Just can't blame anyone or anything but myself. Nets sitting in the back of the truck and most of all I know better then to try en horse a nice fish in plus I know that once you get that fish wore down a little and have it's head pointed toward shore you just keep them coming and don't stop. The wife calls it brain fade. Sometimes I have to agree with her.
> # 10 glass pink HJ with just a half slow retrieve and a few twitches.


I swear the worst things to happen to me while fishing always happen when I leave a net at home... So its not just you. Hopefully I can find my net before I go out tomorrow night, you have me scared now


----------



## Skippy

I've landed maybe more then my share of both walleyes and saugeyes by pulling them up to shore without using a net. Most of the time when shore fishing the nets laying right next to my spare rod and tackle bag. Doesn't help much when your 20 feet away fighting a fish. The only time the net really comes in handy is when casting from a dock or launch ramp.. "OR" if there's someone close to you who knows how to net a fish.


----------



## fishslim

Lol The key thing about your post Skippy is that you are hooking fish. Great to hear they are getting more active. 

Went late to a lake area and had 3 hits 2 on #14 husky both around 18" perfect eaters. Other was on a J5 Bluegill and she was a quality fish that just came unbuttoned. Felt great being out there on a cool night. Same retrieve a balanced or tuned bait with a more steady slow pulling retrieve Crack bait on pauses though.


----------



## HappySnag

david tennant said:


> how do you know how much lead to add to the hooks? minnow baits are new to me and I would like to get as much info as possible on mods for them
> thanks


reed all tred from beginning,there is lot of information.
yoy can weight lures,
put on biger hooks,
put on biger split rings or ad more split rings at the lake for fine toning.
you can ad small pieces coper wire #8 to #16.
use difret size of quick snap,they have deferent weight.
when you tooning them,put the quick snap on.
I cary with me,split ring pliers and regular pliers.


----------



## midoh39

Got to knock the rust off for a little bit, nothing much though. 1small 15" and had a tank chase my red eye up to the bank.
Do you guys normally burn red eyes back or just a slow retrieve?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Eh skippy, Im positive you'll get it going!


midoh39 said:


> Got to knock the rust off for a little bit, nothing much though. 1small 15" and had a tank chase my red eye up to the bank.
> Do you guys normally burn red eyes back or just a slow retrieve
> 
> I usually hopthem back to me.but just like any other bait.let the fish tell you


----------



## Skippy

Good going Troy. I haven't been throwing any of the bigger stick baits yet but I'll have to get started with them. Those J5 bluegill sure work. The bass love them also.. Been using 4/0 and some 5/0 hooks with them and trying to hesitate just a little after the strike before setting the hook. Getting some good hook ups this way.
North winds and cooler weather on the way. Going to get good here shortly..


----------



## midoh39

Figured them about a little better this afternoon. For 3 keepers and 1 dink. 2 on a vibee and 2 on a red eye shad. The hits very vicious on both lures, especially while doing a stop and go retrieve


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice work everyone. Kicked off my season this morning. Hit some moving water 2 spots first spot 2 eyes before sun up then nada. 
Tried some down stream spots nada. Then hopped in my car anheaded up stream . 2 nd spit got a wiper an a channel . anthat was it. Eyes came on a joshy an a storm floating stick bait. Wiper ancat on ripnraps


----------



## midoh39

Made 1 more stop and popped 3 more keepers on the red eye. I'm kinda starting to like these


----------



## david tennant

What size of red eye do you use the most?


----------



## midoh39

I was throwing a 1/4 oz in sexy shad. I just kept playing with different retrieves until they starting to nail it


----------



## fishslim

Love the 1/4 ounce red eye and Midoh39 that's is the key play with retrieve. Right now more ways to get them to bite,later slowing it down is key.


----------



## midoh39

Thanks Slim, I was hoping to get a couple on jerks but they didn't seem interested. I will say I'm not used to fishing this fast for them, but it does pay off


----------



## acklac7

They were on fire tonight, managed 5 eaters and missed a good 15 more. For whatever reason they were short striking like it was there job. Silktruese 3.75 Joshy's on a 3/16th Skippy jighead. Take two cranks and tighline ...Man they were all over it.

Highlight of the night was when one of the bigger eyes shot straight out of the water a Solid 4 feet, fish got airborne like a missile ..Crazy early-Fall Saugeye!

Fun night, would have stayed much later and surely got more but my beloved Cubbies were on, and I was starving.


----------



## Gfhteen

acklac7 said:


> View attachment 221034
> They were on fire tonight, managed 5 eaters and missed a good 15 more. For whatever reason they were short striking like it was there job. Silktruese 3.75 Joshy's on a 1/16th Skippy jighead. Take two cranks and tighline ...Man they were all over it.
> 
> Highlight of the night was when one of the bigger eyes shot straight out of the water a Solid 4 feet, fish got airborne like a missile ..Crazy early-Fall Saugeye!
> 
> Fun night, would have stayed much later and surely got more but my beloved Cubbies were on, and I was starving.


Sounds like a great night! I plan on chasing after some tonight, just not sure where at yet.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fished that dam lake with no water this morning... What the hell all the water that was left is disappearing still! Its as low as its been yet. I almost couldnt get into a favorite cove today.IN MY KAYAK. It was brutal but finally made it back. 
Got back spent 6 hours 50/50 dipping crappies casting for eyes....
Got 3 eyes lost one on 3/16 vibe an 2.75 joshy... Bright colors is what they wanted... Both eyes an panfish.... 
The eyes def have that fall time fight in them!!


----------



## midoh39

Has anyone ever used the strike king walleye jerk bait? I just got one in a mystery tackle box but I can't find any other information on it.


----------



## ristorap

midoh39 said:


> Has anyone ever used the strike king walleye jerk bait? I just got one in a mystery tackle box but I can't find any other information on it.


The only info I have is : 4 1/4" 1/2 oz dives 7 ft . I have not fished with them yet so I don't know how the action is on them.


----------



## midoh39

ristorap said:


> The only info I have is : 4 1/4" 1/2 oz dives 7 ft . I have not fished with them yet so I don't know how the action is on them.


I found a little more info, the color they gave me is hot tiger which I'm liking. But, I found that it is a sinking lure...... Other lures I got which might be worth a cast or 2 is the lunker hunt bento minnow and the live target banana smelt.


----------



## Mr. A

The one I have, in that same color, suspends? At least it does not move up or down fast enough for me to realize it when I paused it in shallow water to mess with it.... 2 different versions maybe?


----------



## Lewis

A place to get started....
https://onthewaterinthewoods.com/2016/10/16/suspending-jerkbaits-for-fall-walleye-and-saugeye/


----------



## fishslim

Sounds very familiar.


----------



## acklac7

fishslim said:


> Sounds very familiar.


That article is good, but In-fisherman had one much better, even before the start of this thread. Be awesome if someone could find it. (I might have it in one of my dozens of paperback copies, have to look)


----------



## Lewis

fishslim said:


> Sounds very familiar.


 Just thought it might be helpful to those new to fall jerkbait bite. This thread is certainly packed with more info.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fish are eating but havnt gotten numbers yet. I've fished a larger river twice an a lake 3 times + a quick lunch stop at another lake the last week or so.
Each trip one-two fish but 3 of the fish 21/22". All on various baits with a steady retrieve on bottom. Joshys,roadrunner/twister,an vibe,an a couple on minnies a buddy got.
Nothing after sundown,a couple before sun up. No reel pattern yet. For me...


----------



## fishslim

I think it was a great post Lewis packed with many good points for all thanks for adding it all info will help new and old . 

Bobby same here most action still before dark with fish real spread out. Hopefully this coming week of weather gets the water Temps where they should be and triggers them.


----------



## acklac7

Been into them pretty good the last few nights, about 10 eyes between me in a buddy. A few in the 20's along with my buddies PB 26" Slob.

Interesting thing though, nearly every Eye has came off a slowly sinking sub-surface slashbait. They just about wouldn't touch anything else.

Just when you think you have them figured out...


----------



## Skippy

Had a late start last night but it worked out. 3rd stop was a swimming beach. Started throwing a doctored steel colored floating Rapala and hit 3. Switched over to a 5.5 clown Rogue and caught 3 more before the thunder and lightning started. Got home at 11:30. With out enough wind and waves to stack the floating leaves up close to the shore line it seemed like every other cast caught some leaves. Some lite bumps But the ones I caught punched it pretty good. Kept 2 deep hooked ones around 18 inches. Had what felt like a big one on but never saw it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Aj well done!!! 
Skippy,sounds like a fun night! Ive only gottenone on a stick so far but a good one. On a fast floater in a river. Quick retrieve then letting it float to the top.she took it right off the top..

Stopped below a dam today for bout anhour. Water was up nice but no eyes. Did get a handful of 14-16" wipers from some really fast riffle. They were right in the heavy stuff to.not inthe seams or in the eddies... I bet anything if it stays clear the eyes will show up soon. Shad was starting to stack in slack areas....


----------



## reyangelo

I was out Monday and the eyes seemed to hit slow / paused retrieves only. Caught 2 nice size Saugeyes on Skippy Green jighead with 3.25 Green Anti-Freeze Joshy right before sunset. At sunset, swapped to Perch and got 2 White Bass plus missed 1 eye. After it got dark, swapped to Solar Flare and managed only 2 SMB's. My last attempt was using Purple Joshy and caught a nice Saugeye, hit was hard as my lure was slowly dropping on cast. Unfortunately, my line snapped just as I was about to pick it up. Turned on my headlamp and Saugeye was in shallow water with my lure attached...sigh 

Overall still had a good time, all fish released, and I should be back at it this weekend. Saw plenty eyes at other areas but they didn't seem interested.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice job Rey! If u don't mind me asking,what do u mean u seen other eyes at other spots? As in shined your light an seenglowing eyes? Swimming around? Or seen them boiling on shad? On your sonar? Just wondering is all. I love watching fish swim around doing there thing. I spent hours looking down into alum spillway this summer watching the eyes an skis
An what water depths produced for you?


----------



## reyangelo

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice job Rey! If u don't mind me asking,what do u mean u seen other eyes at other spots? As in shined your light an seenglowing eyes? Swimming around? Or seen them boiling on shad? On your sonar? Just wondering is all. I love watching fish swim around doing there thing. I spent hours looking down into alum spillway this summer watching the eyes an skis
> An what water depths produced for you?


I scouted 4 areas on Monday and followed the bait fish (minnows/shad), which is where I observed some Saugeyes holding near banks/pockets and some out with bait fish. I could tell by the eye glows plus full moon helped. Seen plenty just away from casting distance hitting bait fish. The bank Saugeyes were mainly dormant (appeared like smaller eyes), there were some just a couple feet away but hugging the shallow rocky bottom. Each of my catches came from slow/pause retrieves targeting the bait fish out in the deeper depths (appeared to be the bigger eyes). I did try different Rapala's (HJ's and Clackin) but only swims were getting the action. Hope this helps.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

reyangelo said:


> I scouted 4 areas on Monday and followed the bait fish (minnows/shad), which is where I observed some Saugeyes holding near banks/pockets and some out with bait fish. I could tell by the eye glows plus full moon helped. Seen plenty just away from casting distance hitting bait fish. The bank Saugeyes were mainly dormant (appeared like smaller eyes), there were some just a couple feet away but hugging the shallow rocky bottom. Each of my catches came from slow/pause retrieves targeting the bait fish out in the deeper depths (appeared to be the bigger eyes). I did try different Rapala's (HJ's and Clackin) but only swims were getting the action. Hope this helps.


Thankyou! Sounds like a fun time...


----------



## david tennant

what reel ratio are you all using for your jerk baits and swim baits? I've been pounding the water with little results.


----------



## fishslim

Got 3 at indian before dark 2 spots no schools of eyes yet . Solar flare Joshy 2.75 was only thing to get a bite. Tried blades and cranks then jerks. Of course though I had to head home right after dark so did not get to stick bait but 15 minutes. Hoping to tomorrow night. River gave me 2 very nice 22,23" other night on dead still bait pulled down and just moving along at speed of flow. One little wrist shake every now and then and they ducked it right down.


----------



## fishslim

reyangelo said:


> I was out Monday and the eyes seemed to hit slow / paused retrieves only. Caught 2 nice size Saugeyes on Skippy Green jighead with 3.25 Green Anti-Freeze Joshy right before sunset. At sunset, swapped to Perch and got 2 White Bass plus missed 1 eye. After it got dark, swapped to Solar Flare and managed only 2 SMB's. My last attempt was using Purple Joshy and caught a nice Saugeye, hit was hard as my lure was slowly dropping on cast. Unfortunately, my line snapped just as I was about to pick it up. Turned on my headlamp and Saugeye was in shallow water with my lure attached...sigh
> 
> Overall still had a good time, all fish released, and I should be back at it this weekend. Saw plenty eyes at other areas but they didn't seem interested.





fishslim said:


> Got 3 at ind uh an before dark 2 spots no schools of eyes yet . Solar flare Joshy 2.75 was only thing to get a bite. Tried blades and cranks then jerks. Of course though I had to head home right after dark so did not get to stick bait but 15 minutes. Hoping to tomorrow night. River gave me 2 very nice 22,23" other night on dead still bait pulled down and just moving along at speed of flow. One little wrist shake every now and then and they ducked it right down.





fishslim said:


> Got 3 at indian before dark 2 spots no schools of eyes yet . Solar flare Joshy 2.75 was only thing to get a bite. Tried blades and cranks then jerks. Of course though I had to head home right after dark so did not get to stick bait but 15 minutes. Hoping to tomorrow night. River gave me 2 very nice 22,23" other night on dead still bait pulled down and just moving along at speed of flow. One little wrist shake every now and then and they ducked it right down.


----------



## acklac7

david tennant said:


> what reel ratio are you all using for your jerk baits and swim baits? I've been pounding the water with little results.


Two cranks and pause for 2, maybe 3 seconds was the ticket both last night and tonight. You can get them on any number of retrieves at the moment though. Buddy got a Slob 25" tonight ripping cranks

Perfectly Suspending blue Chrome HJ-14 was the ticket for me tonight, take to cranks and pause. No jerking, no snapping, Just reel and stop. Got 4, nothing huge, yet...


----------



## david tennant

So I take home a 22" eye and clean it. I get thinking what their feeding on and find 2 shad about 3-4" in the stomach. Should i be focusing on shad profiled baits then? Like a shad rap or storm wildeye shads. I need to get me some Joshy's but I don't know where to begin on the choices without buying all of them. Plus every time I need to get some I'll have to order them online.


----------



## Skippy

Dave, order them in. With there fast shipping you will have them in no time at all. Try the smoked shad, sand shiner and the Clearwater shad. Nobody writes about them but Joshy's J5 in pearl shad is one heck of a bait in shad filled waters. Never seen a bait fish that had these colors but Joshy's solar flare and his lime ones sure work. IMO, reel gear ratios don't seem to matter with this kind of fishing. Just get out a little early and make some short casts and play with the lures you use watching what and how your different lures work.

Went to my home lake last night and it was a true rainy night bite. After my second eye and 1 small bass it started pouring so hard it felt like I was getting hammered on. 1 fish on a pulse blade and 1 on a 1/4 oz. red eye. Left my bag of tricks in the truck and the way it was raining I'm glad I did. Turned them both loose. Biggest was maybe 16 inches. Weather report said it's going to get colder... Can't wait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

david tennant said:


> So I take home a 22" eye and clean it. I get thinking what their feeding on and find 2 shad about 3-4" in the stomach. Should i be focusing on shad profiled baits then? Like a shad rap or storm wildeye shads. I need to get me some Joshy's but I don't know where to begin on the choices without buying all of them. Plus every time I need to get some I'll have to order them online.


Where are u located. Some stores are carrying them now. Out east vances,Columbus-fisherman warehouse,out west bass pro shops.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

You live like 15mins from where they're made and shipped. I'd be EXTREMELY surprised if it took more than 2 days to receive after you order!


----------



## reyangelo

david tennant said:


> I need to get me some Joshy's but I don't know where to begin on the choices without buying all of them. Plus every time I need to get some I'll have to order them online.


David, I can tell you my go to Joshy's for Saugeyes are Solar, Slim, Green Anti-Freeze, and now Purple (recent add-on) dependent on water clarity. In addition, Slush (slightly stained water) and Silktreuse (dirty water) have been good producers. I have only used them for a couple years, so will let others chime in.

NOTE: I'd also suggest read back on threads and note of what has worked for people. There are many folks with good detailed reports.


----------



## david tennant

I live in Chillicothe. I'm gonna make a big order of them soon after reading older posts it sounds like these are a quality lure that I won't be disappointed in.


----------



## fishslim

David hit shallow lake this afternoon 2 hours found a windy current driven area and got 21 eyes on the Solar Flare 2.75 Big Joshy they were crushing it. 18 were 15"to 19" fat healthy eaters. They do work when presented the way they want them


----------



## Skippy

Played around in the rain again yesterday afternoon. 1:30 till 3. Casting the windy side of a short point. North wind was blowing into it pretty good. Wind was forming a mud line and the eyes were right in it. Caught 9. Biggest was right at 22" down to smallest around 13 ". Used Joshy's 2.75 pink slush and his new 3.25 purple flash with a 1/16 oz glow pink jig head. Should of maybe moved up to a 1/8 oz jig but the eyes were right up in that shallow water. Stayed home last night trying to dry things out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fished 8 hours yesterday. 2 today. Wasnt fast an furious yet but a steady bite. Yesterday I sat back an kicked it Ole school,titelining minnows onbottom with an old friend. Was a perfect day for it to,an we positioned are self's on a small feeding ledge that has a small drop into deeper water. They were using the break as a highway an we just picked at them all good eaters mostly 17/19" range a couple 15's between us we got 16. 8 EA but I had to stay later to make my number 8. Shut down at dark. Stopped at one more spot omw way home an popped one more on a xrap Ian spot loaded withbait.

Today left the minnows at home couple good bites on milktruese twister on a road runner(fav early fall bait anymore)....
Was a dummy though an went mid day if I fished dawn or dusk is of gotten more... 
Hoping to hit the rivers this week sometime!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Eaters


----------



## jacer6725

What time of night is the bite generally the best for them to be feeding.
Do you fish around lighted areas that attracts bait fish or does this matter.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jacer6725 said:


> What time of night is the bite generally the best for them to be feeding.
> Do you fish around lighted areas that attracts bait fish or does this matter.


There's no real answer for that,sometimes it seems they never turn on at nite some nites its all nite long. Sometimes its right as the sun drops. Other times they won't bite until an hour or so after it drops. I've also had times were the best bite is midnite on.... Gotta kind of get out an pattern them the best u can.
I personally love the daybite in October and into November.some of that is due to enjoying the time of year an seeing the trees changing colors listening to the leaves fall.smell of burning wood...


----------



## HappySnag

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fished 8 hours yesterday. 2 today. Wasnt fast an furious yet but a steady bite. Yesterday I sat back an kicked it Ole school,titelining minnows onbottom with an old friend. Was a perfect day for it to,an we positioned are self's on a small feeding ledge that has a small drop into deeper water. They were using the break as a highway an we just picked at them all good eaters mostly 17/19" range a couple 15's between us we got 16. 8 EA but I had to stay later to make my number 8. Shut down at dark. Stopped at one more spot omw way home an popped one more on a xrap Ian spot loaded withbait.
> 
> Today left the minnows at home couple good bites on milktruese twister on a road runner(fav early fall bait anymore)....
> Was a dummy though an went mid day if I fished dawn or dusk is of gotten more...
> Hoping to hit the rivers this week sometime!!!!


what size road runner you use?
do you change the size of blades on road runner?

thanks snag


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I use 1/16 and 1/8. don't switch the blades. But prefer the ones with the bigger Indiana blade.
Im am going to add some of the willow bladed ones to my arsenal soon for deeper water an faster presentations.
I always make sure my bait is threaded on so it doesn't interfere with the blade


----------



## Swisherfisher man

Thinking of trying out a new spot this weekend. The lake map shows what looks to be a short shallow flat in a small cove with a steep drop into 25-35 ft. Checked Google maps and it shows some lay downs and other cover in the water. Looks to be a good spot as far as I know. Never caught an eye before so any info would be greatly appreciated. Pieced through this post and seen some good stuff so I figured if anybody would know this was the place to find out.


----------



## jacer6725

What size husky jerks work best


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Swisher,sounds like its got potential. But there really is no way to know until u try it at different times with different presentations.
Jacer, some guys will say #8 others will say #14 aninbetween.itsgood to have an assortment of each. Typically you will see guys tossing 10's an 12's.
Most importantly make sure it runs true an is being presented in a way the fish wanna eat it.
I know all this has beensaid before. But take the info fromthis thread mango out entry different things till u figure it out.
There is no definitive answer to either of those questions


----------



## acklac7

Saugeyefisher said:


> Swisher,sounds like its got potential. But there really is no way to know until u try it at different times with different presentations.
> Jacer, some guys will say #8 others will say #14 aninbetween.itsgood to have an assortment of each. Typically you will see guys tossing 10's an 12's.
> Most importantly make sure it runs true an is being presented in a way the fish wanna eat it.
> I know all this has beensaid before. But take the info fromthis thread mango out entry different things till u figure it out.
> There is no definitive answer to either of those questions


Yup, it's all about what you feel the most confident in given your Setup.

Im an HJ-14 man myself, occasionally will throw a 12. Almost never throw 10's, just assume throw an Xrap.


----------



## midoh39

I just had a banner day today. Got my 6 keepers. Fought through a bunch of shorts, and released 7 other keepers. Caught them on just about everything (jig twister, vibee, Joshy, jerks) I loved that strong wind today!


----------



## midoh39

midoh39 said:


> I just had a banner day today. Got my 6 keepers. Fought through a bunch of shorts, and released 7 other keepers. Caught them on just about everything (jig twister, vibee, Joshy, jerks) I loved that strong wind today!


----------



## sumg3711

I thought i would start posting windy yesterday at a central Ohio lake bite was tough managed 2. Few short strikes at dusk.


----------



## percidaeben

Right on man!


----------



## ristorap

I am having a problem with the snaps I use they are straitening out when snagged . I use 30# braid and the snap is a #1 . What brand and size of snap do you guys use?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

ristorap said:


> I am having a problem with the snaps I use they are straitening out when snagged . I use 30# braid and the snap is a #1 . What brand and size of snap do you guys use?


I had that problem with cabelas snaps. Went to some Eagle claw ones no problem.. mine cost me 25" eyes not lures tho...


----------



## multi species angler

ristorap said:


> I am having a problem with the snaps I use they are straitening out when snagged . I use 30# braid and the snap is a #1 . What brand and size of snap do you guys use?


A #1 snap is 15 or 20 lb test depending on the manufacturer


----------



## Jake Cohen

Would anyone like to go to Indian and meet up tonight been doing well at there last few days


----------



## Ohiosmallie

Anyone been getting eyes at alum yet? Figure it should start turning on at night soon


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ohiosmallie said:


> Anyone been getting eyes at alum yet? Figure it should start turning on at night soon


Im sure themes some being caught. Best thing bout alum is usually the smallies or crappies will keep u busy if the eyes are off...


----------



## Gfhteen

4 eyes Friday night at alum. Water still a little warm 59 south pool


----------



## Gottagofishn

Tonight.... It's going to rain!


----------



## fishslim

I hope it is a coldddd rain gotta get Temps down.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> I hope it is a coldddd rain gotta get Temps down.


Might not be to cold of a rain but I have seen some good low temps in the forecast....


----------



## Earthworms

Screw that...I am ready for spring


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Earthworms said:


> Screw that...I am ready for spring


Your in the wrong thread man


----------



## Govbarney

Was all set to hit a few spots I think could be money on the scioto tonight , then got hit by a massive cold , good luck to all those who go out tonight!


----------



## acklac7

Some good fish being caught lately...

Eyes have been hyper-agressive. Crazyiest Saugeye I've ever seen.

Have seen 3 fish go absolutely airborne in the past two days 

Had one go airborne, like 3 feet airborne, TWICE. Couldn't believe my "Eyes", kept saying "must be a Smallmouth" but then Saying "No, that was a Saugeye!"

Fish are frisky


----------



## tloomiz614

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fish are eating but havnt gotten numbers yet. I've fished a larger river twice an a lake 3 times + a quick lunch stop at another lake the last week or so.
> Each trip one-two fish but 3 of the fish 21/22". All on various baits with a steady retrieve on bottom. Joshys,roadrunner/twister,an vibe,an a couple on minnies a buddy got.
> Nothing after sundown,a couple before sun up. No reel pattern yet. For me...


 What lakes you been hitting?


----------



## acklac7

tloomiz614 said:


> What lakes you been hitting?


SOW's haven't been coming from the lakes...

Get your waders on.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> SOW's haven't been coming from the lakes...
> 
> Get your waders on.


^^^1000% agree. Other then no flow the river has been the ticket for a more consistent bite withbigger fish. 
Won't be long though an the lakes will pop back off


----------



## greatmiami

acklac7 said:


> Some good fish being caught lately...
> 
> Eyes have been hyper-agressive. Crazyiest Saugeye I've ever seen.
> 
> Have seen 3 fish go absolutely airborne in the past two days
> 
> Had one go airborne, like 3 feet airborne, TWICE. Couldn't believe my "Eyes", kept saying "must be a Smallmouth" but then Saying "No, that was a Saugeye!"
> 
> Fish are frisky


Had one do the same thing tonight, hooked her in 7 fow she came straight to the surface and went better than two feet in the air! Freakin wild, hey if they fought like that all the time they would be the greatest sports fish ever


----------



## Skippy

I beg to differ with you but the bigger ones are out there to catch. In the last 7 day I've been out in my boat 5 times. All between 9:30am to around 2 pm. Trolling a old husky rapala on a mini planer trying to keep it in around 6 foot of water keeping the planer board within 25 foot of the boat. Also flat lining a super shad rap bluegill color hand holding that rod and working the rod forward then dropping it back. Not setting the world on fire but putting some nice 18 to 25 inchers in the boat. Unless deep hooked in the gills they all went back in. Working dam faces and rocky points mostly but right now they seem scattered somewhat. Trolling semi S'es at around 1.5 to 1.7 mph.
Night shore casting big rogue's and J5's getting a number of short eyes BUT also some nice girls. I do have to put some time in and a lot of casting practice but there out there. Best night was 6 eyes in 3 hours with 2 being bigger eyes. A good number of bass and a few big crappies while trolling.
Oh yea,, the leaves are a pain in the butt while trolling,, also it sure got cold last night..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skip I think aj is talking the last cple weeks here locally. The only consistent bite has been the river an they've beensome dandies.
Im Ian little slump my self hoping to bust it free Friday cause Im working Saturday ansunday.
Skip lemme know if u ever bed a guy to clear leafs off those lines


----------



## Sarge189

fishslim said:


> Got out late this evening hit a rocky area that i have not fished much lately due to wind direction and other fishermen near the spot!! Tonight had basically whole lake to myself except a couple trollers trying to run aground. Was a steady bite all evening with 13 bites on my Blue chrome #12 husky suspender. Caught 11 Saugeyes and a fat 30" catfish. Wow did that hit wake me up!  Ended up keeping 6 nice fat Saugeyes with biggest right at 24" She was pretty fat and blasted husky right at shore by the time i got her in one hook was in her mouth and thought for sure she would come off, but got her on shore and grabbed her as quick as i could. Was pleasantly surprised at water clarity south it was very nice.


Nice catch which lake and were u on the bank or in a boat


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Sarge189 said:


> Nice catch which lake and were u on the bank or in a boat


That pic is from '09.... But i do know he was bank fishing. Which lake? Pick one man. There all gonna pop off anytime now. Hoover,alum,osheay,griggs,buckeye, Indian an the creeks an rivers inbetween all have healthy populations of saugeye.

Lol "the thread that launched 1,000 posts"......


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Well almost not quite yet.
Any one got any recent water temps???? Gotta be dropping with colder nights.


----------



## acklac7

Skippy, you and Troy's fish don't count. You're in a league of your own... . Glad to here someone other then me and my buddy are getting on some bigger fish though.

That said, me and a buddy have stumbled upon some big girls in the past three weeks. Been one of the best bites for big Fish I can remember - right on par with the Spring of '10 when I caught the pig in my avatar.

In the past 3 weeks we've nailed what, 5 fish @ 26," two @ 25" and an assortment of "little" 20"-23" fish. I think maybe one fish has gone under 18".

Been a damn good Fall. All Fish Released.

26" From tonight...


----------



## percidaeben

acklac7 said:


> You and Troy's fish don't count. You're in a league of your own...
> 
> I was more talking about my direct group of Friends and the reports they were getting.
> 
> That said, me and a buddy have stumbled on some big girls in the past three weeks. Been one of the best Bites for big Fish I can remember - right on par with the Spring of '09 when I caught the pig in my avitar.
> 
> In the past 3 weeks we've nailed what, 5 fish @ 26" two @ 25" and an assortment of "little" 20"-23" fish. I think maybe one fish has gone under 18".
> 
> Been a damn good Fall.
> 
> 26" From tonight...
> View attachment 223262


You sure you are holding that fish right? Ha! Incredible fish. Looks like it could be swimming around Erie!


----------



## reyangelo

Been out past couple weeks and have been finding most of the bigger ones are on the deeper end (caught some 22"s almost as far as I can cast). Early this week I caught 3 keepers on dead pauses (5 seconds) using Clackin Minnow Rapala (blue/silver). It seems to be getting better as the winds and colder weather move in. It does taken some work though, one day I didn't find them until I tried my 4th location.


----------



## acklac7

percidaeben said:


> You sure you are holding that fish right? Ha! Incredible fish. Looks like it could be swimming around Erie!


I have a thing for Big Female Saugeye, Psychiatrist said it wasn't natural, be what the hell does he know! 

Seriously though, I try and hold all fish like that such that I get the full body (including the gut) in-view and don't have my hand obstructing their size/beauty.


----------



## percidaeben

acklac7 said:


> I have a thing for Big Female Saugeye, Psychiatrist said it wasn't natural, be what the hell does he know!
> 
> Seriously though, I try and hold all fish like that such that I get the full body (including the gut) in view and don't have my hand obstructing there size/beauty.


Was just giving you s$!t man!


----------



## acklac7

So... speaking of Pauses.

Man, the river Fish have been snubbing anything paused longer then a split-second as of late. They want it moving, then paused for a split second. Perhaps it's just the spot im Fishing?

Also, damn-near every last Eye (and every last one of the big girls) have come on slowly _sinking_ subsurface baits. They don't want it suspending (trust me, I've tried) they don't want it Floating. They want it moved fairly fast and _sinking._

I was taught/raised to send sinking a Stickbait back to the company with an angry letter attached... Boy was I wrong.


----------



## fishslim

I have a box marked sinking jerk baits. They do have a time and place rivers are one of them . The fish are biting in the rivers right now like they do in a normal end of Sept. Early October. Water Temps are way high and fish are aggressive. The sinking bait works well in current and when fished faster then most want to fish them at this time stay down better in strike zone. I love when a strong current forms at Indian when most guys jerk baits either are made to suspend where you pull them or have them slowly rising they are above the fish. I take a sinking jerkbait and work it along bottom banging it on bottom then a quick pause and pull it again and they blast it.


----------



## acklac7

fishslim said:


> Water Temps are way high and fish are aggressive. The sinking bait works well in current and when fished faster then most want to fish them at this time stay down better in strike zone..


Nailed it.

Fish in this spot are laying in "potholes" on the bottom, letting swift current pass right over top of them. They want to pop right out of those depressions, Grab a quick snack with little effort, then plop right back down (and out of the current). They are literally glued to the bottom.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Aj man,are those river fish stunted? Haunt seen anything over 26" in a LONG time....
Great job! You river men are doing great!


----------



## Skippy

Your never to old to learn something new or different. Thanks Troy and Al. I use my rejects by letting them sink then semi ripping them upwards, reeling in the slack then letting them sink again.
That wind didn't seem to want to stop last night and had a few eyes up shallow once it got dark out. Used a chrome shad Spro 110 mcstick, [ " thanks Joshy" ] and put 4 eaters on the stringer. 3 dinks went back in.

Al, those are some dam nice eyes and look like they have some weight to them. Sort of funny how it works but inch for inch the smaller ones I've been catching seem to have more weight on them then the bigger ones. Just thinking that the bigger girls are just starting to put the feed bag on with the little colder water temps. These lakes just take longer to cool down.


----------



## Hatchetman

Skippy said:


> Your never to old to learn something new or different. Thanks Troy and Al. I use my rejects by letting them sink then semi ripping them upwards, reeling in the slack then letting them sink again.
> That wind didn't seem to want to stop last night and had a few eyes up shallow once it got dark out. Used a chrome shad Spro 110 mcstick, [ " thanks Joshy" ] and put 4 eaters on the stringer. 3 dinks went back in.
> 
> Al, those are some dam nice eyes and look like they have some weight to them. Sort of funny how it works but inch for inch the smaller ones I've been catching seem to have more weight on them then the bigger ones. Just thinking that the bigger girls are just starting to put the feed bag on with the little colder water temps. These lakes just take longer to cool down.


Skippy....Tappan was at 55.5 yesterday morning. Didn't do much good except for the biggest girl I think I ever had hooked. She made a run under the boat and I didn't get my rod down deep enough, quick enough and the line caught on a rivet or something and cut me off. Made me sick, she was a true sow. Guess that's why it's fishin and not catchin....


----------



## Jake Cohen

Good night last night... Bite was slow but good none the less... Only one female eye second biggest one all the rest males full of milt... It has begun


----------



## tloomiz614

acklac7 said:


> SOW's haven't been coming from the lakes...
> 
> Get your waders on.


Nah I'm on bank bustn em so I'll continue to do so. I'm good on wading thxz tho ahhaha


----------



## fishslim

Hey Jake I know those lights.


----------



## Jake Cohen

Haha yes sir 


fishslim said:


> Hey Jake I know those lights.


----------



## fishslim

Well I tried to fish a jerkbait last night but just could not stop throwing a silktruese Big Joshy on a Skippy jig 1/8th ounce. Results 82 keeper size eyes with a few in 19-22" range. 

Perfect senario found a windy current area and settled in and methodically kept picking them off as they swam thru. The current from wind push was constant and just right where it was pushing the shad to the edges or slack water and the eyes were shooting out of current and enhaling the swim. All but 2 were caught on 1 body they were swallowing it so bait was not getting ripped up. Was unreal night.


----------



## HappySnag

fishslim said:


> Well I tried to fish a jerkbait last night but just could not stop throwing a silktruese Big Joshy on a Skippy jig 1/8th ounce. Results 82 keeper size eyes with a few in 19-22" range.
> 
> Perfect senario found a windy current area and settled in and methodically kept picking them off as they swam thru. The current from wind push was constant and just right where it was pushing the shad to the edges or slack water and the eyes were shooting out of current and enhaling the swim. All but 2 were caught on 1 body they were swallowing it so bait was not getting ripped up. Was unreal night.


*fishslim*
you are fishing GOT.
I like to read the reports.


----------



## Jake Cohen

Another great night last night limited out with a 22" kicker weighing 4lbs 2 ounces... Craziest thing happened last night... I'm five keepers in need one... Cast out by this time it's like 28 degrees out... Start working it back, while shivering uncontrollably... Boom hit.... Alright I thought, I have landed every other fish tonight with no failure... When all of the sudden my eyelits freeze solid... Keep in mind it has been over 9 or 10 months since that happened to me, so I didn't realize what it was... So now I have a fish on, and I can't keep solid pressure, you can probably guess what was going through my mind.... So it takes me about 45 seconds to get the ice cleared, which is 45 seconds that I had no control over this fish... Thought it was gone for sure start reeling in slack, super irritated when I feel that she is still there... yay right... Wrong... I get this SOB right next to the bank, and pluck popped off... I just thought "lord why do you want me to freeze?"... Well it turns out he had a different plan for me and that's when about twenty minutes later I caught the 22" which was significantly bigger then the fish I lost... Funny how unfortunate things can sometimes be a blessing 

Sorry for the long post, just thought it was funny... Anyway tightlines men


----------



## jray

Man I'm trying hard to talk myself out of a shallow like BUUT with light breeze and a full moon I think I'm taking my stickbait box to a deep one tonight


----------



## jray

Couple shorts on swims was all for us last night. The coyotes were going nuts last night. Heard them at 2 different places and the second there were 5 or more going at it.


----------



## Jake Cohen

Another awesome night last night barely any wind but after some diligent searching finally found em limited out with 16-19" nothing huge but good eats....


----------



## Gfhteen

Learned a valuable lesson last night while using jerkbaits. ALWAYS WATCH YOUR LINE! I've caught fish here and there on jerkbaits but last night it was the only thing they wanted. After missing 6 bites I really started to focus on watching my line and not everyone/everything around me. I was using a hi-vis clear blue mono and turned on my ultraviolet headlamp on. The line absolutely glows. From there it was game on and quickly caught a limit. ALL my fish I never once felt as much as a tick I only seen my line jump then set the hook.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gfhteen said:


> Learned a valuable lesson last night while using jerkbaits. ALWAYS WATCH YOUR LINE! I've caught fish here and there on jerkbaits but last night it was the only thing they wanted. After missing 6 bites I really started to focus on watching my line and not everyone/everything around me. I was using a hi-vis clear blue mono and turned on my ultraviolet headlamp on. The line absolutely glows. From there it was game on and quickly caught a limit. ALL my fish I never once felt as much as a tick I only seen my line jump then set the hook.


Do yourself a huge favor and use braid. You will feel those ticks in your hands. No need to watch the line then... That tick is what a stick bait guy lives for


----------



## whiskerchaser

So have a question. Something I've been wondering, have any of you fished upgrounds/pits like we have in northwest Ohio a lot.. I've been trying the jerkbait thing for while while I can produce some at Indian and rivers plus few small lake's but have not caught one eye on jerk in upground.. Is there diffrent techniques that work better in up ground that I haven't figured out or they just that hard to fish... I produce with swims but rarely ever come close to limit in a night. Any help be appreciated I know this a central Ohio section but you guys are so knowledgeable just wondering of there anything I could try I haven't thought of thanks


----------



## fishslim

I have a couple up grounds I like and used to fish alot. Keys for me were finding any kind of lips or edges or piles of rock abnormal to the rest of surrounding area. Also any lights hitting water or where is the pump house or ramps?

These areas especially with lights draw the bait and the fish. I use big stick baits when fishing upgrounds seemed to have done better with them over smaller ones. And usually we are talking again about a well tuned bait that will hold in place for good periods of time. Suttle moves of jerk bait seemed best.

Also if rocks along shore are loaded with small gills and minnows then I will many times just work very tight to shore and just keep walking as I fish till I find one or two or hopefully a school. Also by the lighted areas do not be afraid to throw a trap bait letting it sink to bottom and worked right up the bottom many upgrounds tend to be very clear and and any light can really light the water deeper traps can really shine. If you find where water pumps in and can cast to that area it also can be the best night feeding area in the upground. 

Any maps of layout of Lake should be studied many times there are shelf or edges or humps that once located will up your chances on finding fish... Typically I was not expecting limits but got them but most of time was looking for 3 or 4 bites from larger quality eyes found in the upgrounds. Patience and time alot of no bite time is part of the game we call fishing this time of year.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Thanks a lot slim. The little difference in shore and rock is usually what I try to target I guess the one change I need to try is the bigger jerks I usually go out with hj8 hj10.. Just got me acouple hj12 and some big joshy J5 bluegill... Tuning has been I biggest feat but every time I know I'm getting closer to figuring it out... Once again thank you and all the others that contribute to this page and site.


----------



## Gfhteen

Saugeyefisher said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and use braid. You will feel those ticks in your hands. No need to watch the line then... That tick is what a stick bait guy lives for


I bought a spare spool for my pfluger president for this very reason just never spooled it up yet with braid.


----------



## Ohiosmallie

Saturday night was finally a good night I decided to leave the deeper lakes alone and hit some shallow ones. Found some current and huge schools of 2" shad. Got tons of bumps and landed around a dozen nice 18"-22" saugeye but the biggest one rocked a rogue that was perfectly balanced with a steady retrieve 2-3 twitches every couple of cranks


----------



## Jake Cohen

Ohiosmallie said:


> Saturday night was finally a good night I decided to leave the deeper lakes alone and hit some shallow ones. Found some current and huge schools of 2" shad. Got tons of bumps and landed around a dozen nice 18"-22" saugeye but the biggest one rocked a rogue that was perfectly balanced with a steady retrieve 2-3 twitches every couple of cranks


Wish I could have been there!


----------



## Garica Ward

Nice job...thanks to share to all.


----------



## wallen34

Hit the river last night briefly. Caught two eyes and a channel cat, my biggest eye was 25" and the other was 22". Both came on a 2.75" slims bait Joshy paired with a 1/8 ounce roadrunner. Had a couple other hits but failed to connect, all hits came while slowly dragging the bottom.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> I have a couple up grounds I like and used to fish alot. Keys for me were finding any kind of lips or edges or piles of rock abnormal to the rest of surrounding area. Also any lights hitting water or where is the pump house or ramps?
> 
> These areas especially with lights draw the bait and the fish. I use big stick baits when fishing upgrounds seemed to have done better with them over smaller ones. And usually we are talking again about a well tuned bait that will hold in place for good periods of time. Suttle moves of jerk bait seemed best.
> 
> Also if rocks along shore are loaded with small gills and minnows then I will many times just work very tight to shore and just keep walking as I fish till I find one or two or hopefully a school. Also by the lighted areas do not be afraid to throw a trap bait letting it sink to bottom and worked right up the bottom many upgrounds tend to be very clear and and any light can really light the water deeper traps can really shine. If you find where water pumps in and can cast to that area it also can be the best night feeding area in the upground.
> 
> Any maps of layout of Lake should be studied many times there are shelf or edges or humps that once located will up your chances on finding fish... Typically I was not expecting limits but got them but most of time was looking for 3 or 4 bites from larger quality eyes found in the upgrounds. Patience and time alot of no bite time is part of the game we call fishing this time of year.


Troy your not kidding about the patience!!! Im 3 trips fishless now....
Hoping to break the slump this week


----------



## fishslim

No water is killing your main areas. Even your river just so low not numbers holding anywhere. Hang in there. Make the run west this weekend of South to the big ruvet. Should be a great weekend with the cold front and strong winds coming. Eyes will be roaming all over.


----------



## Skippy

3 rivers area, 4different stops. Throwing a 3.25 lime and then a glow perch. Pink 1/8 jig head. Noon till almost dark. 9 saugeyes up to 18 inches, 1 walleye, 1 s/m about 16 inches and a few smaller ones. Sheepheads,,,, I have know idea where there all coming from. Good number of leaves so I didn't even try throwing a stick bait. Saw a few deer, 1 being a small buck and 1 otter. All totaled, just one great day to be out there...


----------



## Skippy

Oh yea, I should give fishslim a LIKE on his last post but I'm just not looking forward to snow and colder weather.


----------



## hoffman24

Headed for a cabin trip down to wellston, Ohio. I saw Lake Rupert holds saugeye. Anyone ever fished it? Wondering if it worth while or not.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

hoffman24 said:


> Headed for a cabin trip down to wellston, Ohio. I saw Lake Rupert holds saugeye. Anyone ever fished it? Wondering if it worth while or not.


Check southeast forum I've herd it mentioned there a few times in the past....
Ya troy I think Im heading to the big river this weekend.


----------



## acklac7

Got out for an hour or two tonight and Busted a FAT 24". Incredible how much fatter these river fish are when compared to lake fish, at least at the moment.

Sorry for the "Crazy-Face", that big girl just about ripped the rod out of my hand when she hit, then went absolutely banannas. Woke me up like a pot of coffee!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

acklac7 said:


> Got out for an hour or two tonight and Busted a FAT 24". Incredible how much fatter these river fish are when compared to lake fish.
> 
> Sorry for the "Crazy-Face", that big girl just about ripped the rod out of my hand when she hit, then went absolutely banannas. Woke me up like a pot of coffee!
> 
> View attachment 223766


Fat fish!


----------



## Mike Hartley

Slow night at indian tonight only caught one 18 inch eater.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Mike Hartley said:


> Slow night at indian tonight only caught one 18 inch eater.


This weekend will be on fire. Just find some type of current and some mudlines.


----------



## midoh39

Fished IL last night and just now around 5 am. Saw 3 caught missed 2 lite ticks. Found the current this morning (it's ripping) but no eyes. Hopefully later today will provide some fish


----------



## Big Joshy

eyes bit for me in a deeper lake last night but they were scattered and only hit when the wind was blowing good. 5 eyes 14.5" - 20" I expected it to be faster action but im not complaining. Last week I fished this lake it was 4 hours without a sugeye bite. They were just touching the jerkbaits but they were smacking the swims hard when they hit.


----------



## Skippy

Caught 3 last night but missed more. Tried different things but my old stand by glass ghost HJ did the trick. I could barely feel a tick then I would stop the lure and pause a few seconds then twitch it. They would hit then but each one I landed was just lip hooked by only the back hook.
This fall night bite is really just starting and each time out it seems like they want something different. This west wind keeps blowing I know a east shore line that will see me tonight. Dress warm if anyone goes out. Good luck.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

Tonight will be my 3rd time going to Indian. Been skunked the first two times. 1st time was disheartening as I watched guys walk away with their limit and I got nothing doing the same thing they were. Only know of two places to fish there and hoping they produce tonight.


----------



## midoh39

Just did a little fishing and taking a warm up break now. I got 3 on the stringer all caught on swims. My buddy caught another keeper and it wiggled its way back into the water.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Tonight will be my 3rd time going to Indian. Been skunked the first two times. 1st time was disheartening as I watched guys walk away with their limit and I got nothing doing the same thing they were. Only know of two places to fish there and hoping they produce tonight.


Depending on the wind...mound wood , dream bridge or south bank


----------



## midoh39

It took awhile but I popped a limit plus a few others on this brutal night. Only consistent retrieve was a pull below the surface with a few twitches and a long pause. Missed quite a few others as well. A perfectly tuned lime crush rouge did the damage after dark.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

midoh39 said:


> A perfectly tuned lime crush rouge did the damage after dark.


Same bait got us 8 of our 2 limits solar flare joshies got the other 4 took from 430/10pm but glad to put a limit on the bank. Had to hop a couple spots to find where the current wasn't completely ripping through the channels


----------



## midoh39

My buddy and I were lucky enough to have a place to stay up there, and the channel area had a spot with current pushing into it, but current from the other side of the road would push back creating a mix of currents. Usually when this happened we would get hits. But this spot was literally 20'x10' we hit moundwood later which was where I filled my limit. It was 5 minutes away so we figured why not.


----------



## Ohiosmallie

Ventured out into the wind last night with complete confidence that i would catch a ton of saugeye. But i ended up getting skunked. I was focusing too much on wind blown currents and just didn't fish calmer water near currents which i should have done. sometimes you get stuck in one way of fishing and forget to change it up! oh well was a great night to get prepared for colder weather. deeper lakes should finally turn on!


----------



## Ohiosmallie

midoh39 said:


> My buddy and I were lucky enough to have a place to stay up there, and the channel area had a spot with current pushing into it, but current from the other side of the road would push back creating a mix of currents. Usually when this happened we would get hits. But this spot was literally 20'x10' we hit moundwood later which was where I filled my limit. It was 5 minutes away so we figured why not.


love when there is literally a river blowing through with complex currents!


----------



## midoh39

Ohiosmallie said:


> love when there is literally a river blowing through with complex currents!


It was an interesting find, usually this spot is a bluegill spot, but with currently flowing in from 2 directions there were a few hungry sitting there ready to strike.


----------



## ittybittyfishy

Been hitting the river with Acklac7 this fall for eyes. Found a lot of the big girls eating hard plastic in the rivers sitting on the bottom with current. Excited to see how fat these river fish get when they find the shad the smallies I've been catching have been eating.

















































the first four fish are 26's. the others are 23's and 24's.


----------



## david tennant

Hoffman24 there's some nice fish in that lake. Used to be some big walleye. I've really only fished it when I was younger and this past spring. I did catch one eye and its the one in my profile pic. Done some CPR (catch, photo, release) so that hog is still in there. Throughout the winter I hear of some being caught too.


----------



## greatmiami

Some real good ones there itty ect the river is my favorite


----------



## fishslim

Was able to hit river early morning before daylight with a hour and a half to fish. 3 bites all I had water very low but 1 was 23" on a cross eyed Big Joshy swim and other one I caught on a jerk bait setting still in the slow current. She was 24". Missed other bite. Might be sneaking out to a spot in near future.. ice in eyelets just a bit nippy out there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

This is definitely a special time of year. a long time ago when they started stocking paint creek, every one...I mean everyone threw twisters. We've came a long way since then


----------



## Ohiosmallie

Some awesome colorations on those fish... went out last night and looks like the deep lakes are finally producing some nice fish no more traveling haha


----------



## fishslim

Shallow lake gave up some girls last night on her baits. Personally seen the 27". And had witness see the 28 1/2" and had sent pic of the biggest one. Time is right.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> Shallow lake gave up some girls last night on her baits. Personally seen the 27". And had witness see the 28 1/2" and had sent pic of the biggest one. Time is right.[
> Daanngg!


----------



## hoffman24

Hit the river last night. Grabbed my limit over a 30 minute span. HJ14 on the bottom in slow current was the ticket. They were smacking it on the pause. Next two hours and nothing... Crazy how the bite can just shut off.


----------



## Skippy

If my numbers are right , 31 over the last 3 times out. Mon & Tue nights, 11-21 and 11-22, then again yesterday, 11-23 during the afternoon till just before dark. Rogues did most of the damage with, a new to me color, chartreuse irradiance being the hot color. Yesterday afternoon started off throwing a pulse blade then went to a 3.25 lime swim, 1/16 pink jig then back to the rouges. Overcast with on and off light rain and the eyes were active. Caught fish on all 3 different lures up to a measured 23 1/2 inches. A few dinks but a good number of 18 inches on up. Kept 7 for the 3 days, the rest are still swimming.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dang guys great going! In heading out later tonight hope they stay active!


----------



## fishslim

Good work Skippy yeah late afternoon till dark last 2 trios out has been fun with most on 3.25 Solar flare Joshy and Measles Pulse blade. Then at dark and after Lime Crush Rogue been money... size around same a lot of q6 to 18" with some 20 to 23" showing uo.


----------



## Jake Cohen

One of the best nights in saugeye fishing I have ever had last night... caught 15 keepers (culled 9 obviously) bite was luke warm... I had to work for every fish I got... out of the 15 two fish Ohio fish... best thanksgiving I've ever had... crushing em on rogues...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Just got 3 lime crush elite 8s in the mail. Hitting a lake after dark tonight,if the food coma wears off!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Jake Cohen said:


> One of the best nights in saugeye fishing I have ever had last night... caught 15 keepers (culled 9 obviously) bite was luke warm... I had to work for every fish I got... out of the 15 two fish Ohio fish... best thanksgiving I've ever had... crushing em on rogues...


Great job! Thanksgiving has always been a favorite nite of mine to fish. And like you I've had my best nite on thanksgiving but it was a few years ago.
Last night sucked out are way. I blanked again,my buddy hit two eaters. An herd of one other fish all night......
Off to greener pastures for me!!


----------



## Jake Cohen

Saugeyefisher said:


> Great job! Thanksgiving has always been a favorite nite of mine to fish. And like you I've had my best nite on thanksgiving but it was a few years ago.
> Last night sucked out are way. I blanked again,my buddy hit two eaters. An herd of one other fish all night......
> Off to greener pastures for me!!


What made me especially proud of my self is that the hot color at this particular body of water as of lately has been l-l crush. I made a concerted effort to try almost every other color in my Plano to see if I could figure out something new colors.... and that I did... and I was successful... riding the high right now haha


----------



## hoffman24

Fished lake tonight. Two different spots with slow current. Picked up five 17-19". All fish caught on different joshys and rogues. Couldn't find a consistent bite but I'll take what I can get!


----------



## FishThis

Fished a Central Ohio Lake early this morning and what a great feeling it is to feel the hit and see those glowing eyes in the water!! After several trips out finally hooked up with a 17" & 19" Saugeye! Caught one on a grub on a slow steady retrieve and the other on x-rap worked slow.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

FishThis said:


> Fished a Central Ohio Lake early this morning and what a great feeling it is to feel the hit and see those glowing eyes in the water!! After several trips out finally hooked up with a 17" & 19" Saugeye! Caught one on a grub on a slow steady retrieve and the other on x-rap worked slow.


Good job!
Its pretty cool seeing new faces put up fish. An thinking of how many people have learned an gained confidence bye reading this post.


----------



## fishslim

Glad it worked out for you John you been putting the effort in and asking good questions after being out there in the conditions. That's what it takes you have to be willing to put some time out there and see personally the effects of the wind,currents,and coldness. Then things start getting simpler. Great job


----------



## FishThis

fishslim said:


> Glad it worked out for you John you been putting the effort in and asking good questions after being out there in the conditions. That's what it takes you have to be willing to put some time out there and see personally the effects of the wind,currents,and coldness. Then things start getting simpler. Great job


Thanks Slim and I definitely agree with the wind/current statement. I caught them when the wind was strongest right on the edge of the current break. Can't wait to get back out.


----------



## greatmiami

The first few fish are fun to catch but it gets old quick. I've pretty much lost interest, but I keep at it because I just love standing in ice cold wind and rain in the middle of the night. Lol nah but really you could be hooked for life! way to stick it out and get some nice ones


----------



## hoffman24

Thoughts on fishing this warm front this late in the year? Will there be a big difference in fish activity? Slow with a pause has been the ticket on sticks and slow/steady for swims.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

hoffman24 said:


> Thoughts on fishing this warm front this late in the year? Will there be a big difference in fish activity? Slow with a pause has been the ticket on sticks and slow/steady for swims.


With overcast and wind I don't think water temps will come up much. Yesterday they wanted a vibe slow rolled on bottom. An at nite the few bites I had were just letting the current move my smithwick back to me. They still have lots of spunk in them. 
I ain't gonna lie it felt good to FINALLY have that "happy hour" of action before dark....


----------



## reyangelo

I hit 2 waters past 10 days and have been finding them hitting Joshy's J5 Slim, Rapala HJ14 Blue/Silver, and a Sebile White suspending lure...all slowly reeled. I tried other lures, actions, colors plus pausing, but those 3 have produced very well lately.

Last week Sunday when the winds were 30mph+, I had a Rapala fly back at me after casting it. So I switched to the J5, casted as far as I could and it was on. At that location, from what I could tell the Saugeyes were chasing my lure and hitting it the closer I got to the bank. I did try short casts but had no hits.

As far as temperature, I have not noticed much of a difference in numbers. What I can say though, the eyes were more active on the windy days/nights compared to calmer days/nights.


----------



## fishslim

Well PLEASE TELL ME YOU SAUGEYE CRAZIES WERE OUT TONIGHT BEFORE THE GALE FORCE WINDS STOPPED THE BITE!!!!!!! 
I called wife told her I was fishing till the winds were overwhelming. Hit Indian at around 5 drove to first spot nice chop not much current put on a 3.25 lemon pearl on a 1/4 ounce Skippy jig. Started casting the slick areas made from wind blowing and hit 3 nice 18" eyes pretty quick. Then not much just a couple dinks. Notice rain was getting stronger and slight raise in wind speed. So moved on to next location. 

Channel had major wind coming into it at front but angle of push did not create a massive current. Started fishing the reverse current and got one short eye. Decided to move down some and fish the regular current going thru channel and hit 5 in 5 cast with Big Joshy swim. Then decided to see if they wanted a jerk bait and I never switched back. 

I had the bait tuned so it stayed right at the depth you pulled it down to and as Bobby said I then let the current swept it along giving it a gentle wrist shake every now and then. They were front hooking themselves trying to swallow that jerk head first. Was having so much fun at this point that did not realize my hood blew back and I was getting soaked,rain was now coming down hard and wind was 20 m.p.h + so I just grabbed my hood and pulled it back on my head. What a great feeling that was as a bunch of cold rain flowed down my back.. Wow that was exhilarating  

As the winds kept increasing the fish started slowing down and about the time the lightning showed up they shut off completely. That was it for me I was soaked to the bone thru 3 layers of clothes and did not care. Total count ended up at 34 keeper size eyes with biggest at 20". 

It was truly a frontal system that the fish knew was coming and went nuts for a couple hours but as soon as it came thru and got really bad they shut right down. Slippy was on his way as I was leaving gave him some spots to try that all had fish before front. Will be interesting to see if after abit they turned back on. Yes it was Truly a Rainy Night Jerk Bait Bite like one from the past just did not have the girls there. 

So who else got out let's hear how it was for you guys? I am sure Skippy was out there probably Acklac was playing the river game. Great night before the front. I am home and hot shower waiting.


----------



## acklac7

Had my Waders on and everything on my way to a spot. Then a little voice told me the danger of the wet leaves probably wasn't worth it (I fall/slide getting down to this spot about 1/3 times - in dry weather). Can't risk an Injury right now, also was recovering from food poisoning, so decided to hold off until tomorrow. Besides, the spot i've been fishing lately is damn-near impossible to fish in the wind.

Will be out this week though


----------



## Skippy

Glad I live a little further east then you do Troy. Never got wet . Fished from 4:30 till 8. Got back just as it was starting to rain. Like Slim, the eyes were eating, lots of front hook ups on a big rogue. Chartreuse irr. Last few nights been getting some on the slims color J5 so switched over to that. The one I had on was pretty tore up, damn toothy critters, so I ran the 1/16 jig hook right out the flat side. Cast it outlet it sink a little then just twitch it back up. Pow, there was no drought about the hit. After casting I would reel up any slack because some hits were coming right after the cast. End up with 17. One around 22 inches and the rest 18 on down to dinks.

I'm not going to tell you how I know but remember to cut back on your line and retie. Let just say that there a big rogue out there somewhere and as far as I know it's still sailing through the air. .


----------



## allbraid

Fishslim, I was out last night in the wind driven rain from 9 to 1130. Fishing at the head of a canal with the SE wind blowing into the canal. Throwing a 3.25 pink slush Joshy on 1/8 oz jig head. 12# Kast King braid. I was casting into the wind, so my cast were only making it about 30 feet or so. I caught a nice FAT 18inch saugeye on my second cast, and then proceeded to put 11 more on the bank all of the 11 eyes were between 17 and 20 inches. I also hooked, fought and lost a big girl that can only be described as, " Ridiculous". My retrieve was a slow steady retrieve ticking the bottom every few feet. 
After a couple of hours facing into the rain, it had run down my face and neck and soaked my shirt despite my full rain suit. A fantastic rainy night Saugeye bite. I absolutely love the foul weather bite!!


----------



## Gfhteen

Couldn't do a real fishing trip like I wanted but stopped right at dark by my house and fished a spot in Griggs north of hayden. Never caught a fish and didn't really expect to but conditions were too good not to try


----------



## Saugeyefisher

A day late anadollar short. Wifey worked last nite so was on kid duty. Went to bed with the forcsst saying 15mph saw winds through the morning. Got up at 4 got to lake at 5 no wind at all. One xrap fish. Nothing after sun up... 
Been the story of my fall!
Getting pretty fustrated


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Forgot to add... Well done everyone that got into them. 
Skippy your really getting some numbers this year! That's awesome! 
Troy one of these nights im gonna hit it big out there. One of these nights. I feel like im starting to learn some things about that lake. Your right it doesn't fish quite like the lake im used to fishing. Each trip out I add another piece of the puzzle. You touched on it in your last post about the slick looking water or the bounce back currents. Its not just about getting out there and finding current. More then just that to it.
Lol speaking of current,a spit I was at earlier had some barges being pushed around,they had one barge in place but needed to work unit from the bank. So they had the push boat driving it into the oppiste bank I was on pushing a good current into the bank I was standing on. Started seeing shad being pushed around. But the sun was pretty high bye then. Didn't get any bites....


----------



## odell daniel

fished Indian last night, caught 10 eyes 2 of them around 20". jerkbaits and the fish were hitting on the pause. i hear guys talking about a slow steady reel but that wasn't working for me. I let it sit for 4 or 5 seconds and they were smacking it,


----------



## Saugeyefisher

odell daniel said:


> fished Indian last night, caught 10 eyes 2 of them around 20". jerkbaits and the fish were hitting on the pause. i hear guys talking about a slow steady reel but that wasn't working for me. I let it sit for 4 or 5 seconds and they were smacking it,


There's only been a few times I've gotten them on a straight retrieve,like you catch way more on the pause


----------



## Skippy

3.25 Joshy glow perch and a 1/16 oz glow jig was what was working for me last night. Just got threw cleaning the 3 I kept and they all had those quarter sized baby bluegills in them. A line of leaves were right up on the shore line and the eyes were right there feeding. Just cast and retrieve with the rod held high. Let the swim sink and I'd snag up. Wouldn't hardly feel the hit, just some extra weight on the line. They were just sucking it in.

Bobby, your right in so that each lake has it's own rhythm and known hot spots. It's finding those other places on that lake that takes time. Don't know if I can explain it but it's just self rewarding to yourself when you do.

Except for fishing with my wife I'm by myself. It's just so much easier to focus on what your doing plus if you want to try a different approach, thinking outside the box, you can just do it. 
Nothing wrong at all with fishing with friends or family. Just that you will find yourself caught up with the talk and there goes your concentration. 

Maybe it's best said that when I go fishing I put myself at war with the fish.  The only trouble is that they do win also.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy said:


> 3.25 Joshy glow perch and a 1/16 oz glow jig was what was working for me last night. Just got threw cleaning the 3 I kept and they all had those quarter sized baby bluegills in them. A line of leaves were right up on the shore line and the eyes were right there feeding. Just cast and retrieve with the rod held high. Let the swim sink and I'd snag up. Wouldn't hardly feel the hit, just some extra weight on the line. They were just sucking it in.
> 
> Bobby, your right in so that each lake has it's own rhythm and known hot spots. It's finding those other places on that lake that takes time. Don't know if I can explain it but it's just self rewarding to yourself when you do.
> 
> Except for fishing with my wife I'm by myself. It's just so much easier to focus on what your doing plus if you want to try a different approach, thinking outside the box, you can just do it.
> Nothing wrong at all with fishing with friends or family. Just that you will find yourself caught up with the talk and there goes your concentration.
> 
> Maybe it's best said that when I go fishing I put myself at war with the fish.  The only trouble is that they do win also.


Skippy,100% with you man! I fish so much better bye myself. And purposely get out bye myself often. And it clears mymind for days! 
And on the finding other spots comment. I know there's a couple spots on said lake I can go an fight crowds or I could drive around and look for crowds. My buddy texted me yesterday an said-looks like you should of fished -------------(insert said spot) I seen on the internet(not ogf) it was hot the nite you were out. I told him that's not my thing. I've been picking spots off a map I have and picking my locations based upon the conditions. I've been fishing one spot I've been "told about" all the other spots I've come up with my self. 
It takes time,patience,and confidence in your skills. But in time it will be figured out. 
Id much rather catch a few fish in "my" spots then kill them wit the crowds....
I haunt been killing them. But I have really enjoyed the learning experience.....


----------



## Big Joshy

swims and red eyes did damage on quality fish last night. This nice 23 that annialated a swim after pulling it off a rock snag. The fish were super fat and full of shad. Jeans and a sweatshirt at the end of november and whacking eyes is a blast!!!


----------



## fishslim

Skippy I agree as well it is so hard to stay focused with other guys fishing. I worry to much about not catching a fish or them not that it just takes away from it.


----------



## fishslim

Well had my 2nd soaking in the same week. And sitting home now wishing I was still out there.

Wind and raw cold rain was at a local spot and a couple other locals were braving the conditions. When it got dark and wind picked up with rain the Eyes woke up wanting to eat a jerk bait. We got into them pretty good for awhile then rain slowed down and stopped and wind died bite slowed down to a few dinks. 

But around 35 minutes of calm wind picked back up and with in 15 minute of the wind crashing waves into the shore the eyes woke back up and were crushing the jerk bait 3 feet from shore about ripping pole out of your hand. Ended the night having to leave but with 5 fish in 5 casts and they were 3 nice females and to solid 18"males. 

So again 2 nights with fronts with wind and rain and eyes fed really well. Took awhile tonight to figure out how they wanted jerk bait worked but once we figured it out they would hammer it. Would post the picture but still can't figure out how to once a post is started.lol if your out there like I wish I was find the windy shore and work the swims and jerk back to you letting the wind and waves move it along reel just enough to stay in contact and just give it a short pull not a twitch or jerks just a smooth pull making bait wobble a little then be ready CRACK.


----------



## Skippy

Went back to the same spot as the night before. 2 guys were there and they had 1 short eye on there stringer. When it started drizzling they left so I moved over there. Throwing a bluegill J5 up close to the bank caught 5 and lost a few. They were all in that 13 to 15 inch range. Someone flipped a switch and that wind really kicked up. Switched over to an Elite 8, I had Foxbites paint some up in a yellow perch pattern a while ago. Like Troy, they wanted it just slowly pulled a little then stopped. Kept 3 eaters around 18 inches and missed what looked like a big girl right at my feet. That was 100 percent my fault for not fishing the lure ALL the way back.

Oh yea,, I was using a 1/16 oz # 5/0 swimbait hook with the hook exposed a little when throwing that J5 swim and those smaller eyes were pounding it.

Had a first,, for me this fall, one pushing 22 inches had a tail sticking out from her throat. Told her, I hope you enjoy your meal, and turned her loose.


----------



## mikeiss

If you dropped an orange tiger trap at oshay last nite I have it. I even tried it for a few casts and caught nothing which is prolly why it was laying in 1" water. Burial at sea?


----------



## Ohiosmallie

Finally some of the deeper lakes are turning on. had a quick 30 minute session on a windblown spot. found a current line and a leaf pile they were smacking 3.25 ultimate chartreuse right by the leaf line. Gonna head back out late night and look for the bigger ones.


----------



## fishslim

Hit 8 tonight before dark on Big Joshy 3.25 Solar Flare swim on 1/4 ounce jig fishing edge and slack water spot off heavy current. Got some girls again tonight as well biggest 22nd fat fat. Only could fish 45 minutes would have loved to stayed and threw a Jerk. Was setting up to be a great night.


----------



## Gfhteen

I hope tonight is the night I've been waiting for. Been trying hard to get a big girl but my best fish has not been over 20" this fall.


----------



## Gfhteen

fishslim said:


> Well had my 2nd soaking in the same week. And sitting home now wishing I was still out there.
> 
> Wind and raw cold rain was at a local spot and a couple other locals were braving the conditions. When it got dark and wind picked up with rain the Eyes woke up wanting to eat a jerk bait. We got into them pretty good for awhile then rain slowed down and stopped and wind died bite slowed down to a few dinks.
> 
> But around 35 minutes of calm wind picked back up and with in 15 minute of the wind crashing waves into the shore the eyes woke back up and were crushing the jerk bait 3 feet from shore about ripping pole out of your hand. Ended the night having to leave but with 5 fish in 5 casts and they were 3 nice females and to solid 18"males.
> 
> So again 2 nights with fronts with wind and rain and eyes fed really well. Took awhile tonight to figure out how they wanted jerk bait worked but once we figured it out they would hammer it. Would post the picture but still can't figure out how to once a post is started.lol if your out there like I wish I was find the windy shore and work the swims and jerk back to you letting the wind and waves move it along reel just enough to stay in contact and just give it a short pull not a twitch or jerks just a smooth pull making bait wobble a little then be ready CRACK.












Here you go Troy


----------



## Skippy

Sure looks like you hit some nice ones Gfhteen. Congrats. 

Messed around in the early afternoon throwing a JOINTED silver black shad rap.  1 15 incher and 1 of those hammer handled northern pike. Back home by 4:30.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy said:


> Sure looks like you hit some nice ones Gfhteen. Congrats.
> 
> Messed around in the early afternoon throwing a JOINTED silver black shad rap.  1 15 incher and 1 of those hammer handled northern pike. Back home by 4:30.


I think he's posting up troys pet saugeye for him. Very solid limit!

On another note. Get out why u can guys! Some ice making weather in the forecast for late next week. I have big home project im starting sooooo eh crap. Gonna be a big fish week! Hope I can sneak away! I don't think it'll matter what lake/river your on. The potential for a pig will be there!


----------



## Gfhteen

I WISH they were mine. Posting picture for Troy


----------



## Jake Cohen

Well yesterday was not the day I was hoping it would be. Was there from 7-3am and finally limited... had to work for every fish on the jerk... tried throwing a joshy which I never do... solar flare and first cast got a huge hit and missed it and then nothing else on it... I was also finding the fish sitting in the slack current right to the side of the main... I was getting really frustrated seeing people around me crushing em on the joshies... I really need to start adding them to my arsenal... I just can't seem to understand how to fish them... it's like a whole other language... hoping to put a hurtin on em this weekend.


----------



## ndcocherl

Nice meeting you Jake Cohen! And glad you were able to scratch them out...we called it around 11 15 or so...keep at um! Brothers and I are learning more and more each trip...we ended with 9


----------



## Jake Cohen

ndcocherl said:


> Nice meeting you Jake Cohen! And glad you were able to scratch them out...we called it around 11 15 or so...keep at um! Brothers and I are learning more and more each trip...we ended with 9


Nice meeting you too bro... we'll do it again headed to the a tonight


----------



## little guy

Greetings from northern Michigan (it's ok I grew up in Ohio and am a die hard OSU fan). Been following the thread for a while now. We have natural lakes up here which are crystal clear and often without much rock structure. I fish very similar up here for my walleyes as you guys do down there, with the main difference being the water is too shallow in my walleye spots for swimbaits, so it's jerks only. Because the water is so clear I do a few things maybe a bit different than you guys. I throw as small of lures as I can cast depending on the wind. I use a lot of Thunderstick Jrs and HJ 8s. A very slow steady retrieve is best most of the time but now that the water is really cold and about to ice over next week I have been going to a twitch and pause. A lot of my walleyes will take it right off the surface like a largemouth which is the bomb! I throw these baits on a 9.5 ft ML Okuma rod on 10 lb (2 lb diameter) power pro braid. This gives me a bit more casting distance. I love this set up and highly recommend it. Our fish don't bite much until dark - probably due to the clear water. We certainly don't get the numbers you guys do but our walleyes do tend to average 4 lbs with a few 6-8s each season. Tonight I took my 5 fish limit in just over an hour which was my best bite so far this year. Tonight's fish were in less than 4 feet of water and two of them hit right at shore. Been doing this a few years now and the only thing I hate about it is it only lasts a few weeks. However I do get them again in the spring before our season closes (if the ice has melted) in the exact same spots as in the fall. I also bleed all of my eyes out. If you've never done that it is so worth the extra few seconds. Best of luck to you all while you chase the saugeyes for the rest of your season.


----------



## little guy




----------



## percidaeben

little guy said:


> View attachment 224659


That's some good stuff Little Man. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ohiosmallie

More and more fishing coming out of deeper lakes! Just working wind blown rocks with joshies but I decided to throw some rogues out in very deep water just barely working it under the surface barely reeling and long pauses and wham! This saugeye nailed my lime crush and jumped 3 feet out of the water such an epic jump I thought it was a smallmouth. He's not the biggest but boy he nearly ripped the rod out of my hand.


----------



## wallen34

Ohiosmallie said:


> More and more fishing coming out of deeper lakes! Just working wind blown rocks with joshies but I decided to throw some rogues out in very deep water just barely working it under the surface barely reeling and long pauses and wham! This saugeye nailed my lime crush and jumped 3 feet out of the water such an epic jump I thought it was a smallmouth. He's not the biggest but boy he nearly ripped the rod out of my hand.


Nice!! The deeper lakes are finally starting to turn on.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I dint think that the deeper lakes are just now turning on... Skippy as far as I know fishes lakes deeper then both buckeye and Indian.. I don't think there quite as deep as hoover or alum. But close enough. And I know one member,when fishing the deeper lake has caught them well. 
But Skippy has Proven the last 5/6 weeks that the deeper lakes are producing.... 
All about knowing when to be at the right spot.... And YEARS of experience....
I like to think im a great saugeye fisherman. But there's something about 30/40 years of good experience. Where my skill just doesn't comeclose to the years of experience. Ivebeen fishing on/off for eyes for 20 years now. But only the last 7 have I really gotten serious about it.....
Im trying to decide on a skinny lake deep lake or river for tonight.  Just a few hour quickie


----------



## HappySnag

little guy said:


> Greetings from northern Michigan (it's ok I grew up in Ohio and am a die hard OSU fan). Been following the thread for a while now. We have natural lakes up here which are crystal clear and often without much rock structure. I fish very similar up here for my walleyes as you guys do down there, with the main difference being the water is too shallow in my walleye spots for swimbaits, so it's jerks only. Because the water is so clear I do a few things maybe a bit different than you guys. I throw as small of lures as I can cast depending on the wind. I use a lot of Thunderstick Jrs and HJ 8s. A very slow steady retrieve is best most of the time but now that the water is really cold and about to ice over next week I have been going to a twitch and pause. A lot of my walleyes will take it right off the surface like a largemouth which is the bomb! I throw these baits on a 9.5 ft ML Okuma rod on 10 lb (2 lb diameter) power pro braid. This gives me a bit more casting distance. I love this set up and highly recommend it. Our fish don't bite much until dark - probably due to the clear water. We certainly don't get the numbers you guys do but our walleyes do tend to average 4 lbs with a few 6-8s each season. Tonight I took my 5 fish limit in just over an hour which was my best bite so far this year. Tonight's fish were in less than 4 feet of water and two of them hit right at shore. Been doing this a few years now and the only thing I hate about it is it only lasts a few weeks. However I do get them again in the spring before our season closes (if the ice has melted) in the exact same spots as in the fall. I also bleed all of my eyes out. If you've never done that it is so worth the extra few seconds. Best of luck to you all while you chase the saugeyes for the rest of your season.


do not be afraid to cast HJ#14,you will catch fish and rougues same size.
main think is to locate feeding fish.
the lake has few deferent current at same time,you have to find the right current ,what hold bait and eyes.
next day if the wind change,the preferred current will not be at yesterday spot.
hardest think is to identyfi the proper current with feeding fish.
I think the fish feed 4 times in 24 hours,the periods could be 10 minutes to few hours.it is on aviability of food.to much food short feeding time,not inaf food ,longer time to hunt the food.
I think you should pick up joshy swimbait and experiment with them if you like fishing for eyes.
more time you spend fishin,you have beter chance to hit feew feeding times.


----------



## Ohiosmallie

Saugeyefisher said:


> I dint think that the deeper lakes are just now turning on... Skippy as far as I know fishes lakes deeper then both buckeye and Indian.. I don't think there quite as deep as hoover or alum. But close enough. And I know one member,when fishing the deeper lake has caught them well.
> But Skippy has Proven the last 5/6 weeks that the deeper lakes are producing....
> All about knowing when to be at the right spot.... And YEARS of experience....
> I like to think im a great saugeye fisherman. But there's something about 30/40 years of good experience. Where my skill just doesn't comeclose to the years of experience. Ivebeen fishing on/off for eyes for 20 years now. But only the last 7 have I really gotten serious about it.....
> Im trying to decide on a skinny lake deep lake or river for tonight. Just a few hour quickie


For sure we have been catching some every night for awhile but these cold snaps rain and wind are really cranking them up! Skippy and fish slim could catch saugeye in a rain puddle though haha


----------



## Mr. A

Was out chasing eyes last night from 2300 to 0400. No dues but I was honing what little skills I like to think I have. Started out tossing a HJ8 and switched up to a Joshy. No luck. Decided to head to a second spot.

At the second spot I decided to switch back to a jerkbait. I spent about 15 minutes getting a chrome clown HJ10 to sit perfect where it was pulled to. (On a side note, this process is much faster when you remember that your bait needs to be in the water to cool down before you start.)

I decided to take a baitcaster for some reason so there was no surprise when the bait glanced off a branch behind me and I nested. The bait was sitting 40 feet from shore while I fixed the nest. I figured if the bait cooled off more sitting there it would start to drop and potentially get hung up, so I was not taking my time with the nest. When I got it cleared I reeled the slack in. My instinct told me not to waste the cast so as I got close I just twitched the bait. BOOM! Because the slack was not totally out the hit didn't translate as well as I would hope but since it was dark and I was using feel more than sight it was enough for me to pull hard.

The fish rolled the surface but again, it was dark so I heard more than seen it. It was a good fight but felt sluggish? As it got close I turned my head lamp on and to my surprise I caught a good sized.... channel cat? WTF?

This old boy had some scars too. He was a total pirate!



















I also met Rayangelo. Ray, if your reading this bub, thanks for the tips. It was cool to meet you too!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ohiosmallie said:


> For sure we have been catching some every night for awhile but these cold snaps rain and wind are really cranking them up! Skippy and fish slim could catch saugeye in a rain puddle though haha


Loll,right! Guess what im saying is I need to retire early so I can start putting in the time they do. Loll I THOUGHT I fished a lot. Ha not even!
But we are really lucky to have them here sharing there experiences!


----------



## Mr. A

My wife saw me post my last comment and looked at the thread. She refers to this site as my "fishbook!" LOL. She asked if I had read the whole thing. I said yes, twice and will likely do it again. She said what did you learn from your fishing buddies in 111 pages?

Quite honestly I told her:

A) I have far less fishing skill than angler's ambition
B) I have ALOT of work to do on my local lake if I ever want to be able to catch fish after October.
C) I am fairly sure Fishslim can coax a fish stick to bite a swim bait or a jerkbait depending on what Fishslim desires....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

found 8 willing to eat last nite kept 4. Absolutely no wind at all. So I started looking for pockets of shadows in really well lit places. That was the ticket. 3.25 pink slush on 1/16 chartrues "skippy" head. Lift and drop. And a orange x rap on a Dead pause.... All 17-19" fish....dropped one that would have touched the 25" mark with eas


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Oops didn't mean for the duplicates on the pics


----------



## Skippy

Nice ones Bobby. Congrats. I never caught any fish in a mud puddle but a few years ago when our lake flooded I caught some bass casting right in the parking lot..

Been getting eyes throwing the bigger sticks this year compared to last year when the smaller ones were working for me. Anyhow, took a silver black F18 and wrapped the hooks with lead wire and was throwing it last night. NO, it wasn't a better mouse trap. Caught 3 of the smallest saugeyes I've caught all fall. All 3 by the middle hook. They wanted it. Switched over to a glow jig and a 3.25 green glow perch swim. ended up keeping 4, 17 to close to 20 inches plus a few 15 inch throw backs. Tried that F18 a number of times in the 3 hours I was there but not 1 more hit on it. It should work as it sure has a nice big slow wobble to it.
A lot of guys out last night fishing the bridges. I just can't fish in those kinds of crowds.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Can the J5 users please post rod action,lines,special do's and dont's for fishing them. I'm having serious issues keeping fish buttoned up on these things. Leary of using stingers due to hanging up. I'm all ears here.Thanks!


----------



## reyangelo

Hey Mr.A, nice to meet you too. That same day also fished with BleedingMinnow and Dre. It was slow, but still had some good conversations.

Yesterday I left solo but ended fishing with several folks including Jray and his family. Seems the eyes came in for 5 minute intervals, then took 30+ minute breaks. Tried several lures and actions, but the only thing producing for me was a White Sebile Shiner lure. Each hit came in during the pause and/or starting to reel after a 5 second pause, they were quick hits as well. I was reeling very slowly as possible, 2 or 1 reel crank and pause 5+ seconds, repeat. I should have had more, but missed 5+ and lost 2 near the banks as these Saugeyes were fighters and jumpers (almost similar to Smallmouth action). After 2+hours, ended the night with a 16, 2 × 17, and a 21" fatty. Overall still good and great conversation with Jray. Like I first mentioned though, they seemed active for 5-7 minutes and then literally nothing for a good 30+ minutes. The fish are out there for sure, just looks like I have to work a little harder to get them which the fun part.


----------



## HappySnag

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Can the J5 users please post rod action,lines,special do's and dont's for fishing them. I'm having serious issues keeping fish buttoned up on these things. Leary of using stingers due to hanging up. I'm all ears here.Thanks!


I would use 6.6" medium,medium or light with fat tip.
line to many snags 20# power pro
no snags 10# power pro,
set the hook hard you will hook her good or loose her right away.
if you hook her good just keep your rod loded like spring all time,you wil not loose her.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I've been using a 7' mh shimano crucial baitcasting w/10# fluoro,and a 7' mh browning im8 carbon matrix spinning rod w/#20lb braid and #10fluoro leader. Plenty of power on hookset and keeping plenty of pressure on fish. Also tried mono on a 7' m baitcasting set up just for a bit more "sponge", No go. Have lost fish on all set ups. Don't lose fish on 2.75,3.25 joshies,jerkbaits,traps,etc. And I'm using both swimbait weighted hooks and the jig head hooks. Oh well. May have to lose baits w/a stinger.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Maybe try holding off a tad longer on the hook set. I think your biggest issue is getting the hook in them to begin with.
Idk though I don't use them to often. But that's where id start. I've seenit mentioned to. 
Are you getting bit a lot with the j5?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Actually have just started using them regularly. Had a PIG up to bank at 1:30 in the afternoon last week. It was slow so I tied one on figuring what the heck. Now it's all I'm throwing when daylight fishing. I'm not getting any hits at night and quickly change to the jerkbait but I've had quite a few good fish on in daylight. Unfortunately the vast majority are not making it in but about 1/2 way.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Actually have just started using them regularly. Had a PIG up to bank at 1:30 in the afternoon last week. It was slow so I tied one on figuring what the heck. Now it's all I'm throwing when daylight fishing. I'm not getting any hits at night and quickly change to the jerkbait but I've had quite a few good fish on in daylight. Unfortunately the vast majority are not making it in but about 1/2 way.


Ya "half way in" sounds like just biting on the bait an no hook penetration to start with.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I'll "swing for the fences" a few and see if something better happens.


----------



## Big Joshy

its the medium heavy rods that are probably getting you. I also lost alot of nice fish using medium heavy rods and found that the stiffness of the tip allow for too much leverage when the fish shake their head. I dialed back to a softer medium baitcaster with a more moderate action and have landed everything that has been hooked since. I use 40 lb braid and when the fish hits I try to give just a split second before a solid hookset, then just keep a bend in the rod during the fight and try to resist the urge to horse them in. I feel your pain lost some awesome fish before I switched.
I know several other that just throw them on medium weight spinning gear and dont loose many after hooked. I will chucking some tonight with a stinger since I had some huge hits lately that never got the hook at all and just give it the freight train swipe. I will report how it goes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I'll "swing for the fences" a few and see if something better happens.


After waiting a tad longer then usual... Loll WAY easier said then done.HAHA


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Couldn't get a hook in one at all this evening. Think I had some "nippers" messing with me. Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll put them into trial mode next time I manage to sneak out.


----------



## kingfisher72

Are there any tooth marks in the bait? Tooth slashes can give you an idea of how and where on the bait it is getting bit. In the tail behind the hook? Time for a stinger. Minimal or no marks? The fish could just be nudging the swim. It's like they're testing it. If you can resist setting the hook (it's hard, I know!! You get used to it though.) keep reeling at the same speed and kinda jiggle the rod tip. Often a trailing fish will engulf the bait after it trips up like that. Fish rarely come back on the bait for me after ripping the bait away with a big hook set. I try to feel the weight of the fish before setting the hook. Bite makes a bump, then a moment of slack followed by weight....set!!! Bump, slack and no weight...keep reeling and make her want it...


----------



## Big Joshy

Well the stinger on the j5 was money tonight and they were really on that bait for me tonight.
12 hits-
1 good hit missed,
1 little bump
10 hooked and landed.
3 on the main hook.
7 on the stinger.
I tied a #4 gama treble on a 1.5 inch piece of 40lb braid with a snap on the other end. snapped to the jig eye and putting the treble on the belly of the bait with one hook up in the hook slot and stuck in the plastic to stay in place.
They would give it a nice thump and I just gave a medium hookset and reeled them in steady. They were frisky thrashing on top of the water like bass tonight but they all stayed pegged. kept all 19-21" females. Heres some pics of how some were hooked and a 9" shad in a 20" saugeye lol!!!


----------



## greatmiami

I like using lighter line than the leader for stinger hooks, sometimes I can break just the stinger off a snag and get my stuff back, I hate loosing my stuff!


----------



## greatmiami

That's a mess of dandy's right there, nice!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Time for some J8's????


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'm always trying to think of something to discuss on this thread that hasn't been touched onbefore.....
The other nite I went out,it wasdead calm.no wind no dam drawncurrent. No left over currents. But I the pressure was right an weather was turning the next day. So new a few would b eating. So I started looking for ambush points that didn't involve wind. Transition lines like boat ramps,rip-rap to mud bottom,and shadows from over head lights. 
And it worked. They don't seem to group up as good on these nites inthese spots. But you can pick them off. Then sometimes come back around later an there will be a couple more sitting in said spots.
What do you guys do onthose dead calm nights different to catch a few????


----------



## ndcocherl

I have a spot that has some stone down along the breakwater where they installed the posts, stone only seems to be a few ft off the wall and transitions right to mud...it seems that I can catch 1 to 3 there if all other spots fail...it has always been flat still when I catch there ...


----------



## ndcocherl

Can't seem to catch them in that area unless I am throwing lure right along the wall...seems weird but they


----------



## ndcocherl

"Breakwall" not breakwater


----------



## Skippy

Never to old to learn something different. Guess I'll be tying a few of those stinger hooks up and give them a try.
The set up I use is a 7 foot med/hevy rod with 14 lb Nanofil. No leader. Jigs have a # 4'0 Aberdeen hook and my swimbait hooks are # 5/0. At times I'v cut the hook slot a little deeper when using those swimbait hooks. I do tend to hesitate a little before setting the hook depending on how the fish our hitting. They do tend to slam those J5's pretty good. My reel drag is set on the light side but I do put my finger on the spool when setting the hook. I do miss some but my hook up ratio is pretty good. The eyes like them just as well after dark as during the daylight.

On and off bite last night. 3.25 glow perch and purple flash with a pink glow jig. Around 2 1/2 hours to put 8 eyes on shore and kept 4 eaters. Nothing big.


----------



## mikeiss

it was flat still sat nite and I got nuthen except a rock bass or white bass, I didn't pay much attention except I wondered how the little buggar inhaled a 3.25 swim when he was only 6". Weird thing is every time I turned the headlamp on there was 2 or 3 24" eyes sitting there in 2 fow just staring at me. It got to the point I had to force myself not to turn it back on. I think I saw one of them laugh at me. If my shotgun was in the truck, I swear I would have shot him. I was about to give up at 1030pm or whatever when I snagged my 4th swim and I tried to do the 3 to4 quick snaps to knock it loose when I darn near lost my kids 6' medium spin. It ripped out 30 yds of line real fast. I cranked the drag and pumped and reeled it in for 7 mins. The beast was 8' from shore when her belly touched. She rolled and threw the swim at my head. Game over. all I can guess is 30" flathead.


----------



## Skippy

Something different last night. Zero eyes for me. Just started casting at a spot when this old guy I've gotten to know the last few years walked down. 2 rod with 2 bobbers and his bucket of big chubs. I put my rod up and just started BS'en with him. Maybe 45 minutes later he has 2 nice eaters on his stringer when one of his bobbers goes down. He sets the hook and his rod about doubles over. Gets it to shore and I net it for him but he tells me to leave it in the water. He reaches in with his pliers and unhooks it then turns the net backwards and lets that big girl swim away. Now that eye was 8 lbs or better and 26 to 28 inches and fat as a football. He reels his other rod in then we just sit there BS'en and finish drinking mine and most of his coffee up. 

Now I get out fishing quite a lot but it's nights like last night that I'll never forget.


----------



## greatmiami

Wow that's different. Honestly those big girls are not the ideal eater fish because of there acquired contaminants, although not really an issue unless you eat a lot of fish. But I at least want to have a good look at it and hold it! That's super cool though, way to drink his coffee up to lol


----------



## Big Joshy

cool story but man I gotta get a pic of the big ones before they go back.


----------



## hoffman24

Looks like saugeye weather to me. Now the question is the river or the lake. Never an easy decision.


----------



## ndcocherl

Depending on my work schedule tomorrow I may be trying to go tonight...i have some areas that my eyes need to see...


----------



## wallen34

hoffman24 said:


> Looks like saugeye weather to me. Now the question is the river or the lake. Never an easy decision.


Both for me tonight! I have a buddy in town and we are going to give it our best effort. I got the big skunk last night, Alum was basically glass!


----------



## hoffman24

wallen34 said:


> Both for me tonight! I have a buddy in town and we are going to give it our best effort. I got the big skunk last night, Alum was basically glass!


You talked me into it. I'll do both also. Wind is picking up out of the west this evening. Alum should be much better tonight!


----------



## wallen34

hoffman24 said:


> You talked me into it. I'll do both also. Wind is picking up out of the west this evening. Alum should be much better tonight!


Yup!! I just saw that. Hope you find em tonight!


----------



## crittergitter

Mr. A said:


> My wife saw me post my last comment and looked at the thread. She refers to this site as my "fishbook!" LOL. She asked if I had read the whole thing. I said yes, twice and will likely do it again. She said what did you learn from your fishing buddies in 111 pages?
> 
> Quite honestly I told her:
> 
> A) I have far less fishing skill than angler's ambition
> B) I have ALOT of work to do on my local lake if I ever want to be able to catch fish after October.
> C) I am fairly sure Fishslim can coax a fish stick to bite a swim bait or a jerkbait depending on what Fishslim desires....


I have a hard time too. I sometimes think it would be good to fish with one of these guys when the fish are on, to get a feel for how they do what they do. If I'm fishing near them doing the same thing and not catching I'll know it's me. Problem is, I'm out there all the time doing my thing and it's not working, and I don't know if I have chosen the wrong place and/or time or what???

I try to look for rip rap with wind blowing into it. In fact, that's mostly what I have targetted when I have fished for saugeye and I'm still fishless.


----------



## gpb1111

crittergitter said:


> I have a hard time too. I sometimes think it would be good to fish with one of these guys when the fish are on, to get a feel for how they do what they do. If I'm fishing near them doing the same thing and not catching I'll know it's me. Problem is, I'm out there all the time doing my thing and it's not working, and I don't know if I have chosen the wrong place and/or time or what???
> 
> I try to look for rip rap with wind blowing into it. In fact, that's mostly what I have targetted when I have fished for saugeye and I'm still fishless.


I'm not fishless but close.

I'm heading to Alum now. Hopefully I'll run into someone who knows what they're doing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111

Fished for 15 minutes and had one hit and caught about a 15 inch saugeye. Then my wife called and said our daughters puking......

5" swimbait. Smoke color. 1/16 oz. on a windswept point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallen34

gpb1111 said:


> I'm not fishless but close.
> 
> I'm heading to Alum now. Hopefully I'll run into someone who knows what they're doing...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leaving the river now and headed that way. My friend missed two and I got one around 22" big Joshy 3.25" in grapefruit was the ticket.


----------



## hoffman24

wallen34 said:


> Leaving the river now and headed that way. My friend missed two and I got one around 22" big Joshy 3.25" in grapefruit was the ticket.


Good luck. just left the lake. Hit two spots and second produced two eaters. HJ14 blue/chrome was the ticket. the wind was rough but that's where they were


----------



## ndcocherl

Had a great night last night, didn't get started u till 1030 but when I got there they were waiting on me...got 6 in an hour and half, one on pink grapefruit 2.75 joshy slow reeled always in contact with the bottom. Switched to a lemon lime crush elite 8 and it was on...pull it under the surface and let the current work the bait...short twitches with 10 to 15 sec. Pauses and wham! Current was perfect and had the spot to myself...


----------



## little guy

Well my fall season is in the books up here in Michigan. Gonna blow too hard the rest of the week with ice on the line being an issue, and then high temps next week not getting out of teens so the lakes will ice over. The fish bit very well in the past week. In 5 trips I took 26 walleyes from 20-24 inches which is a lot of fish for inland lake walleyes. Let most of them go. Looking forward to the spring bite. Jealous of you guys with your longer season.


----------



## little guy




----------



## Saugeyefisher

ndcocherl said:


> Had a great night last night, didn't get started u till 1030 but when I got there they were waiting on me...got 6 in an hour and half, one on pink grapefruit 2.75 joshy slow reeled always in contact with the bottom. Switched to a lemon lime crush elite 8 and it was on...pull it under the surface and let the current work the bait...short twitches with 10 to 15 sec. Pauses and wham! Current was perfect and had the spot to myself...


Great job! Take it all in man! 
I've come to realize my home lake isn't even close to what it once was. I kept holding out hope. But just need to accept it for what it is.
I set up in a area last nite that was just perfect. First cast got a fat 18" fish(pretty much the only yr class showing itself in this lake). An thought ok. Finally. Here they come. Only to get a fewmore all night. No need for a pic. Every fish in the lake looks identical. Either a 18" fat female or a 17/18" semi fat male. I've seen just a couple over this size all fall from here. There is no doubt in my mind 2 years ago I would of caught 30/40 fish last night. They are just not there like they once where.
It is what it is. I just need to approach this lake with a different mind set. Or make a long drive to fish an hope I learn these other lakes as well as I have this one. 
If im right,it will take 8,9 + years for it to be what it was.


----------



## ndcocherl

Saugeyefisher said:


> Great job! Take it all in man!
> I've come to realize my home lake isn't even close to what it once was. I kept holding out hope. But just need to accept it for what it is.
> I set up in a area last nite that was just perfect. First cast got a fat 18" fish(pretty much the only yr class showing itself in this lake). An thought ok. Finally. Here they come. Only to get a fewmore all night. No need for a pic. Every fish in the lake looks identical. Either a 18" fat female or a 17/18" semi fat male. I've seen just a couple over this size all fall from here. There is no doubt in my mind 2 years ago I would of caught 30/40 fish last night. They are just not there like they once where.
> It is what it is. I just need to approach this lake with a different mind set. Or make a long drive to fish an hope I learn these other lakes as well as I have this one.
> If im right,it will take 8,9 + years for it to be what it was.





That was the grade I caught last night...all 16-19" fish....i am fortunate enough to live only an hour away from the lake to the west...and that has to be frustrating knowing how it "once was" and now struggle to get it going again...probably plays with your mind! I know it would me!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ndcocherl said:


> That was the grade I caught last night...all 16-19" fish....i am fortunate enough to live only an hour away from the lake to the west...and that has to be frustrating knowing how it "once was" and now struggle to get it going again...probably plays with your mind! I know it would me!


Loll well crap im only 75 minutes from that one to. But Mann lol 20minutes fromthe one to the east....
Oh well.... Good jobagain!


----------



## gpb1111

Weighting all my HJs. Is this your method or am I all wrong? Notice the cold pruned fingers...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallen34

gpb1111 said:


> Weighting all my HJs. Is this your method or am I all wrong? Notice the cold pruned fingers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think there really is a right or wrong way to do it, more of a personal preference. I think you're on the right track if they are suspending correctly. I use wire and wrap it around the shaft of the hooks, like this...








This is a bait that was snagged last night, it seems that someone was just using lead tape and wrapping it around the shaft of the hook. Very similar to the method I use. This bait was in very good condition still no rust and practically brand new, it had a size one snap attached to the front of it still so if anyone recently lost a husky jerk.....








Just some food for thought, many different methods but as long as it's suspending correctly I don't think it matters all that much. I think the only issue with the suspend dots is they have a tendency to fall off so just check and make sure they are still attached!


----------



## gpb1111

wallen34 said:


> I don't think there really is a right or wrong way to do it, more of a personal preference. I think you're on the right track if they are suspending correctly. I use wire and wrap it around the shaft of the hooks, like this...
> View attachment 225054
> 
> This is a bait that was snagged last night, it seems that someone was just using lead tape and wrapping it around the shaft of the hook. Very similar to the method I use. This bait was in very good condition still no rust and practically brand new, it had a size one snap attached to the front of it still so if anyone recently lost a husky jerk.....
> View attachment 225055
> 
> Just some food for thought, many different methods but as long as it's suspending correctly I don't think it matters all that much. I think the only issue with the suspend dots is they have a tendency to fall off so just check and make sure they are still attached!


Thanks for the info. I was looking online and found a bunch of different lead wire with many different sizes. Any suggestions?

Also have you used lead-free wire before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis

Light gage soldering wire works fine. Local hardware or Radio Shack.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yep personal preference. Read back through an you will see tons of ideas... I wrap my suspend strips(lead tape) around shank of hook. Because more then likely a snag or fish won't knock it off. That an i check my baits at the lake as im fishing an it can be tough getting the tape to stick to the bait after it gets wet and/or cold. But if your wrap it on to itself it sticks....
Plenty of ways to skin this cat. None are wrong.
Last year I used snap rings snapped onto the existing rings holding my hooks. Seen the tip on here an didn't have any tape or wire inthe boat. Worked great


----------



## little guy

Saugeyefisher said:


> Plenty of ways to skin this cat. None are wrong.
> Last year I used snap rings snapped onto the existing rings holding my hooks. Seen the tip on here an didn't have any tape or wire inthe boat. Worked great


That would add a touch of noise too which probably only helps, especially in stained water and/or windy conditions.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

little guy said:


> That would add a touch of noise too which probably only helps, especially in stained water and/or windy conditions.


Most def.!!!


----------



## Big Joshy

i like .015 lead wire but its on the thin side if you need to add alot of weight. Think I got mine in the fly tying section of somewhere local.


----------



## wallen34

Big Joshy said:


> i like .015 lead wire but its on the thin side if you need to add alot of weight. Think I got mine in the fly tying section of somewhere local.


Yea that's the only issue I've run into as well. If you get one of those SOBs that just keeps floating it can be a pain to add that much wire to. Other than that I have been really pleased with how well the wire has worked for me.


----------



## jray

Oh wow I have too much crap. Here goes for hjs I use dots or .03 wire I got mine at cabelas in the fly section. For rogues usually snap and spit ring slot ring or snap extra snap on the hook etc will get you where you need to be. I also carry some thicker hooks and I use them when I can. Trial and error fellas


----------



## acklac7

gpb1111 said:


> Weighting all my HJs. Is this your method or am I all wrong? Notice the cold pruned fingers...


Add additional split rings at first, as others have said they will generate more noise.

Then fine-tune with lead tape/suspend dots.

Add a light coating of Super Glue to the back of each of the suspend dots before you stick them on.

Let dry for 3 min.

Further Fine tune by shaving small strips off the lure with an mini xacto knife until it suspends perfectly level in the water column.

Guard that bait with your life .


----------



## glasseyes

all the talk about strips or dots coming off and using wire, strange I have been using the dots and strips both just for the ease of trimming off with finger nail if to much weight added. I have never had either of these come off. I wipe water off and stick on and they have always stayed.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

glasseyes said:


> all the talk about strips or dots coming off and using wire, strange I have been using the dots and strips both just for the ease of trimming off with finger nail if to much weight added. I have never had either of these come off. I wipe water off and stick on and they have always stayed.


I wouldn't of mentioned it if it wasn't happening.not strange,truth.


----------



## glasseyes

good for you.
I guess i just meant it was strange that I had never had any trouble with them coming off and others had, not saying you did not have it happen, just found it odd i never did, is that worded better now, ?


----------



## Mr. A

glasseyes said:


> good for you.
> I guess i just meant it was strange that I had never had any trouble with them coming off and others had, not saying you did not have it happen, just found it odd i never did, is that worded better now, ?


I haven't run into this problem either, but I always worry about it happenong. So when I put a lead strip on the bait I always dry the bait, then hold the strip on for a few seconds....like I'm waiting on the glue to dry or something.

The only times I have ever had the strip come off is when a fish scrapes it off, or, as I found out the other night, when making a half blind cast straight into a docking pylon!

I try to use split rings to get it close, but think putting the lead on the lure is just faster since you normally have to add the extra weight between the weights. And with precious little time to fish, faster is better for me. 

I do like the idea of using rings, then wire on the hooks though. Seems like it would hold up much better to strikes, wear and tear, pylons in the night.... LOL


----------



## glasseyes

all of the ideas mentioned work and the rings may add a little extra plus , seeing how they may create more noise. I guess I have just found it easier maybe for me quicker to put on or take off the strips or dots.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

glasseyes said:


> good for you.
> I guess i just meant it was strange that I had never had any trouble with them coming off and others had, not saying you did not have it happen, just found it odd i never did, is that worded better now, ?


Its not strange at all. Things always happen like that. Like I said in a earlier post plenty of ways to do this. Its personal preference.
Your first post was worded just fine. No need to re word... I was just letting you know it don't seem strange to me...
I also prefer not to stick them to the bait. Because they can be a pain to get off.


----------



## fishslim

I prefer wrapping on hooks an for even quicker and easier weight balance I keep 3 sizes of snaps in a container as clip them to the o ring at hook. Then if need to add lead I do. Find the wrapped lead stays in place better then sticking to body. Fish knock it off way easier. But just my way of doing things they all work.. Key is and last night was proof get the darn bait tuned to stay in place. Don't care if it takes 20 minutes to do it. Last night they were wanting it dead still in place with long pauses on casts that were out aways then closer to shore I would give it short pulls with shorter pauses and get cracked


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> I prefer wrapping on hooks an for even quicker and easier weight balance I keep 3 sizes of snaps in a container as clip them to the o ring at hook. Then if need to add lead I do. Find the wrapped lead stays in place better then sticking to body. Fish knock it off way easier. But just my way of doing things they all work.. Key is and last night was proof get the darn bait tuned to stay in place. Don't care if it takes 20 minutes to do it. Last night they were wanting it dead still in place with long pauses on casts that were out aways then closer to shore I would give it short pulls with shorter pauses and get cracked


Any water temp reports? I sure hope that wind keeps blowing during this cold snap! In not nearly ready to deal with skim ice yet. But doesn't look to promising. 
Thankfully we got a little rain as well,hopefully will get some more


----------



## fishslim

Deep water lakes are chilling fast but with wind will last a while. Shallow west will skim any time with no wind. Girls were eating pretty good last night just no monsters. Hit 21 total. About 4 1/2 hours


----------



## Skippy

Netcraft has lead wire and lead tape on page 106 of this years catalog. I like the .025 size wire. 

3 spots last night but couldn't really get anything going.


----------



## glasseyes

ok I missed the one where adding the hook snaps to hook O ring, not sure how I missed that one but will be giving that a try.


----------



## Big Joshy

So I love weatherunderground.com because of the way they display the information like wind speed, direction, barometer etc. At a glance I can tell what areas and times will be better or worse.. Just pulled this screen grab for the current columbus forecast.. Sunday looks like a big winner for biting fish to me!!!!


----------



## hoffman24

Big Joshy said:


> So I love weatherunderground.com because of the way they display the information like wind speed, direction, barometer etc. At a glance I can tell what areas and times will be better or worse.. Just pulled this screen grab for the current columbus forecast.. Sunday looks like a big winner for biting fish to me!!!!
> View attachment 225138


This is incredible! Thanks for bringing this up. I'll be using this going forward. 

What's your thought on fishing during low pressure for eyes? Or anyone else's thought.. 
Is fishing right before the low pressure hits the best time? And then after that, can it shut down or do fish just move in the water column to stabilize the pressure on their bladders?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

hoffman24 said:


> This is incredible! Thanks for bringing this up. I'll be using this going forward.
> 
> What's your thought on fishing during low pressure for eyes? Or anyone else's thought..
> Is fishing right before the low pressure hits the best time? And then after that, can it shut down or do fish just move in the water column to stabilize the pressure on their bladders?


Lol this time of year. There eating. No matter the pressure. Find the fish. Catch the fish.


----------



## Big Joshy

people always say falling barometer the fish are more active. It seems true most of the time. To me fish still feed on high pressure rising barometer but for shorter periods and they seem more scattered. For me if I want to saugeye fish at less traditional times like the middle of the day, im way more confident the fish will be active during low pressure cloudy conditions. when I look at that sunday forecast It looks to me on a great day to be on the water all day not just at dark if you can handle the conditions


----------



## hoffman24

I'll unfortunately be at the browns game. Pretty sad when you would rather fish than watch your favorite team in person  maybe I'll get out for the night bite Sunday


----------



## hoffman24

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol this time of year. There eating. No matter the pressure. Find the fish. Catch the fish.


No problem finding the fish, it's those damn females that I can't find.


----------



## fishslim

Whewwwww man that was a raw cold cutting wind tonight lasted 40 minutes got 2 girls a 21 and 22" and a water 16" 2 on solar flare Joshy slow reeled along a current seam. 1 on her bait pulled down in current then let the current move it along. Man I wish it would warm back up some it is so prime for the girls now...


----------



## jray

Had the half hour we all fish for tonight it was nasty out. Had a spot all to myself and picked 3 before dark on lime crush kept thinking they should have beenthere but thought they would eat right at dark. Managed to stick around till 615 and I'm glad I did cause they went nuts 10-12 in a half hour no big girls couple solid 19-20 inchers. Switched to a clown because I knew it was tuned and I was too lazy to work on anything else when I broke the bill of the lime crush and didn't get any hits on huskys. Some hit on the dead stick others when I shook the bait after a pause. Had to fish kinda fast cause if I paused to long the guides froze solid. Anybody seen one of these before?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

jray said:


> Had the half hour we all fish for tonight it was nasty out. Had a spot all to myself and picked 3 before dark on lime crush kept thinking they should have beenthere but thought they would eat right at dark. Managed to stick around till 615 and I'm glad I did cause they went nuts 10-12 in a half hour no big girls couple solid 19-20 inchers. Switched to a clown because I knew it was tuned and I was too lazy to work on anything else when I broke the bill of the lime crush and didn't get any hits on huskys. Some hit on the dead stick others when I shook the bait after a pause. Had to fish kinda fast cause if I paused to long the guides froze solid. Anybody seen one of these before?
> View attachment 225171


Odnr tag


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Odnr tag


Send it in to em along with info


----------



## Fishingislife

Saugeye Tom said:


> Send it in to em along with info



No need to send the tag in, in fact do not remove the tag if released.


----------



## acklac7

Is a new study being conducted?

Must be.

Last tagged S-eye that Im aware of (In Central Ohio) were back in 2010 or so. They should be much bigger then 20" by now


----------



## fishslim

About 3 weeks ago they shocked and tagged Saugerties at Alum. Ying6 and myself have also caught tagged fish. One was released with info wrote diwn. Other unfortunately swallowed bait to deep into gills that it is history. So be looking 
at the fish you catch fir more tagged fish. 

Good job braving the weather. I was at lake west and hit 3 but wow it was brutal out there. Had to be brutal if you were where I think you were. Good job.


----------



## allbraid

Tuned a #10 Xrap clown with snap rings tonight. Got it to hang perfect in the water.Out on a point casting across the wind, cranking it down and then allowing the west wind to move it along with the current. Caught 3, 19inch eyes. A fun bite requiring alot of patience. Just letting it drift along. Reels and line started freezing up after about and hour. Time for a little equipment maintenance.


----------



## Gfhteen

I am planning on braving the bitter cold tonight.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

allbraid said:


> Tuned a #10 Xrap clown with snap rings tonight. Got it to hang perfect in the water.Out on a point casting across the wind, cranking it down and then allowing the west wind to move it along with the current. Caught 3, 19inch eyes. A fun bite requiring alot of patience. Just letting it drift along. Reels and line started freezing up after about and hour. Time for a little equipment maintenance.
> View attachment 225188


Dude,that's MY ROCK. Find your own!


----------



## mikeiss

If you lunatics go out tonight good luck. I must be getting old. Also where did the water come from in the upper Scioto? Did I sleep thru a storm or did the upper river flood?


----------



## Skippy

Like Troy, it was a nasty night out there. Just some lite puffy snow but even with bibs and a heaver coat I got cold. Poppen ice out of the guides and 2 pair of wet gloves, where's our December thaw? Caught 3 with one around 20 inches on that F-18 I've been messing with. Put 1 size bigger lead wrapped hooks on it and after pulling it down just a slow, slow steady retrieve.
Be carefull with the rocks getting iced up.


----------



## hoffman24

I'm thinking about being crazy and going late tonight when that wind dies down but a beer or two might change my mind..


----------



## odell daniel

alot of the eyes I have caught this fall have hit when the bait is paused just sitting still, has anyone ever tried a swim bait rigged under a bobber just letting it suspend, seems like it would work somewhere that doesn't have a ton of current. just a thought


----------



## Saugeyefisher

odell daniel said:


> alot of the eyes I have caught this fall have hit when the bait is paused just sitting still, has anyone ever tried a swim bait rigged under a bobber just letting it suspend, seems like it would work somewhere that doesn't have a ton of current. just a thought


Yes it works! Very very well! For some reason in lakes ill go with double 2.3 josjys on 1/32 oz heads(thanks skippy) on choppy nights. Twitch twitch pause. Set depth tojust onbottom.....
In rivers I do one 2.3 or 2.75 or a 3"twister set just deep enough to tick rocks as floating down current. 
This is what i tie up for the kids when I take them to deer creek


----------



## glasseyes

Years ago at Deer creek spillway I used to fish with a bobber and twister tails, at night or day, let it float in current and jig it once in awhile just off the bottom. I caught lots of fish doing this but never many bigger ones.


----------



## greatmiami

Dude brilliant! I have a lighted bobber I'm gonna try that on a second pole while I cast with the other one.


----------



## ski

I'm headed out to Alum in about 20 min.


----------



## gahannafly

Let us know how you do!


----------



## ski

Grabbed my rod and reel with braid. Went to Alum and my guides were freezing nonstop. East side with wind was really cold, west side was very calm. Didn't last long due to freezing guides. 
Should have grabbed the mono reel.
Ski


----------



## gpb1111

I too braved the cold last night at Alum. Also had braid freezing up. Still was out for 90 min and not a strike. Didn't see another person.

Is casting and retrieving below freezing a no-no or something? Or was I just the only one crazy enough to be out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jray

Hose the braid down with reel magic or something similar. It will still freeze but this will help


----------



## fishslim

No well yes just Crazy to be out in it. Lol was out from 530 till 750. Hit 15 small fish. All except 2 on jerks dead pause other 2 on Joshy. Had one very solid girl on but came off. Cast braid all evening with some ice off paste rubbed into spot an on the eyelets. Later around 23 degrees I would ice up about every 5 casts. Went home after that


----------



## Gfhteen

Was out and tried multiple spots on the Scioto from 3 to 630 no luck except a snagged shad


----------



## allbraid

Was out last night also. One 18 inch eye on a 2.5 slush joshy. Rod guides started icing after about 30 min. Keep your guides and line clean and lubricated . This will not prevent ice but will slow the formation.


----------



## gahannafly

allbraid said:


> Was out last night also. One 18 inch eye on a 2.5 slush joshy. Rod guides started icing after about 30 min. Keep your guides and line clean and lubricated . This will not prevent ice but will slow the formation.


What do you use to lubricate braided line-reel magic or ice off or is there anything else that's easy to get locally?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Wd40 works well.. a couple kinky guys I know swear by KY jelly letting it soak into the spool you can probably search and find that thread. lol


----------



## allbraid

I use WD40.....WD stands for water disbursing .....soak the spool, put some on a rag and then clean the 1st 100 ft or so of the line....just pull it through the rag. Also clean the guides withe the rag and WD. I have found this process to be as effective as anything else.... clean seems to be the key.....just my 2 cents...


----------



## allbraid

Had a good evening. Pink slush Joshy 3.25 in on a 1/16 oz jig head. Suffix 832 braid 10lb test. Letting the swimbait sink to the bottom and then lifting and letting it fall. Most hits came while it was setting on the bottom. Caught 13, with one at 21 inches, the other 12 were 18 to 20 inches. My buddy caught 7 on the same technique. 20 total in 3 hours, lost 6 or 8 others.


----------



## greatmiami

Those are some perfect size fish, nice! So how long are you letting the bait set on bottom between hop's ?


----------



## gahannafly

allbraid said:


> Had a good evening. Pink slush Joshy 3.25 in on a 1/16 oz jig head. Suffix 832 braid 10lb test. Letting the swimbait sink to the bottom and then lifting and letting it fall. Most hits came while it was setting on the bottom. Caught 13, with one at 21 inches, the other 12 were 18 to 20 inches. My buddy caught 7 on the same technique. 20 total in 3 hours, lost 6 or 8 others.


Nice job getting out there!


----------



## allbraid

greatmiami said:


> Those are some perfect size fish, nice! So how long are you letting the bait set on bottom between hop's ?


Just mixing it up, no set amount of time. Just trying to imitate a dying bait fish .


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Caught a big largemouth last night on a lime crush Elite 8 @6:30(23 1/4" not skinny but not plump either) guessing @6#. Had another large fish on 2 casts before but never seen it before popping off. Was at a lake in central/southwest area. Left at 7:30. Wind died about sunset. Picked up @3 mins before my hits and catch. Was really hoping it was a pig saugeye but I'll take any nice fish on a cold winters night!


----------



## allbraid

Thought I would be a tough guy and brave this 32 degree rainy night . Fishing a flow. 1 hour and 3 pair of wet cold gloves later I land one eye on a stick bait. Xrap #10 clown slow steady retrieve with the occasional pause. Took her picture and went home.......


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

I've been out a number of times this fall but yesterday was my 1st rainy night trip of the year so thought that deserved a report on this thread. Fished a spot in each pool at Alum starting around 4:30p and ending around 8p. 1st spot was up north and it probably won't be too much longer before that end locks up. The channel is open but the water is pretty damn cold. A jerkbait that was perfectly tuned in the south pool a few days ago was sinking quite quickly up north yesterday. Casted around for 30 minutes w/o action before moving on. 2nd spot was in middle pool where I met up with kwizzle. The snow turned to sleet right at dark. We landed 5 fish but all of them 14"-16". This spot regularly seems to hold fish this size but I have yet to run into a bigger girl there. I had a fish smack a suspending rogue and then dig itself into a snag. Was so strange because at first I thought I had a real good one on and then I thought I snagged an anchor line. I tried both steady pressure and opening the bail but it wouldn't move. I was at the point where I was trying to pop the rogue free and would feel a little shake but couldn't tell if it was a fish or if I was in somebody's line. Last ditch effort was to try and get on the other side of the snag (easier said then done on snow-covered rocks) and when I did it came free and sure enough there was an eyeball on and it was wrapped up in some old line. We decided to hit one more spot in the south pool as the sleet turned to rain. Kwizzle had a solid fish come unbuttoned before we both decided to call it an evening.


----------



## Gfhteen

Wind was critical last night. Picked a spot with the wind blowing into the rocky shoreline and hit 2 quickly right at dark on a chrome blue orange belly rogue. Then like a light switch the wind suddenly stopped. The water was crystal clear and I feel the fish were relying on some chop on the surface to make it easier to stalk. Stayed another hour with calm wind and nothing, moved to another spot and after 30 min the wind started to pick back up. I quickly moved over to the most wind blown side and found 4 more on a shallow flat in a mudline. Then again the wind died just as quickly as it started and no more bites.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job all! My river trip was a bust pretty much. Anybody else getting out? I seen a couple PIGS were caught. Still plenty of open water out there(for now) .
My fishing had to take a back seat to the kids,Lol wifey needed a brake! 
I won't be out till Sunday morning more then likely. Hopefully I can find something open!


----------



## Gfhteen

Plan on going again tonight


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gfhteen said:


> Wind was critical last night. Picked a spot with the wind blowing into the rocky shoreline and hit 2 quickly right at dark on a chrome blue orange belly rogue. Then like a light switch the wind suddenly stopped. The water was crystal clear and I feel the fish were relying on some chop on the surface to make it easier to stalk. Stayed another hour with calm wind and nothing, moved to another spot and after 30 min the wind started to pick back up. I quickly moved over to the most wind blown side and found 4 more on a shallow flat in a mudline. Then again the wind died just as quickly as it started and no more bites.


Solid man! Well done!


----------



## Skippy

With the full moon period and the terrible thoughts of ice covering the water the last few nights weren't bad at all. 7 eyes one night was the best using 3.25 swims in slims color, smoked shad and glow perch before dark then mostly rogues with chrt/lum being the best color.
Started yesterday evening with wet snow and 34 degrees and by the time I got home it was down to 25 .


----------



## 614freshwater

Any decent action from shore or is a boat needed? Unfortunately too cold to feel comfortable out in the canoe.


----------



## reyangelo

I was out Sunday night with 3 types of precipitation: started off as snow, then light ice drizzling, and then rain. It was beautiful because the wind was in the right direction. A few folks there with only one person catching, no one else. I got into a spot after 3 folks left and then started catching them. Found the Saugeyes hitting the White Sebile jerkbait after a pause - slow reeling and casting out far as possible. I do not know if it was my turn or something, that day there were 8 people total and myself plus an older gentleman only caught them. I took 2 home with remainder released. I was out there for about 1.5hrs and then wife called to come home.

I went back out yesterday, winds looked promising at first spot. Got a quick hit but lost the fish. Shortly after the wind changed and no activity since. Think I should have arrived an hour or two earlier. Went to a second spot just to check with no expectations, short session with nothing. Met Ghfteen out there who caught a couple.

Will probably hit it again Friday and just hope the winds cooperate. Still plenty of opportunities until the freeze.


----------



## Skippy

Nice picture Rey and good going on the eyes. I've had some good luck using the glass ghost HJ's. Painted some bright pink on there bellies. I'm hopeing for a few more nights of open water in the lakes but with these temps,, who knows. Oh well, there's always the rivers and spillways to play at.
Stayed home last night. Woke up to 6 degrees.


----------



## allbraid

To the sound of my wife saying"your crazy" I decided to give it a try for and hour or so last night. Went to a very dependable flow that has produced Saugeye for me year after year. Started off with a temp of 28 degrees and throwing Slims bait 3.5 inch on a 1/8 oz head. 2nd cast big hit and heavy fish only to come unbuttoned almost immediately. Cast and changed lures repeatedly over the next 90 min with no other hits. Got back to my truck, it was 15 degrees, and the wind was really moving. Be careful out there......these temps are unforgiving of mistakes.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

allbraid said:


> To the sound of my wife saying"your crazy" I decided to give it a try for and hour or so last night. Went to a very dependable flow that has produced Saugeye for me year after year. Started off with a temp of 28 degrees and throwing Slims bait 3.5 inch on a 1/8 oz head. 2nd cast big hit and heavy fish only to come unbuttoned almost immediately. Cast and changed lures repeatedly over the next 90 min with no other hits. Got back to my truck, it was 15 degrees, and the wind was really moving. Be careful out there......these temps are unforgiving of mistakes.


sounds like a redhorse sucker............


----------



## allbraid

93stratosfishnski said:


> sounds like a redhorse sucker............


In these conditions I would have been very happy with a sucker or big carp. But probably will never see another one as big as your river redhorse last year. I still believe it would have challenged the state record.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Bout to be the only open water soon... I'm gonna have to unleash some lime crush up there too


----------



## Big Joshy

huh just looked up the ohio record sucker. Its only 9.25lbs for a non buffalo sucker. I might have broken that last summer also. Wierd

Any hit is a good one after my last outing, never had a bump. Eyes and shad seem to be on the move. Just have to find where...


----------



## acklac7

Big Joshy said:


> Any hit is a good one after my last outing, never had a bump. Eyes and shad seem to be on the move. Just have to find where...


Right about now is when they tend to slow down a bit. Just my experience.


----------



## allbraid

Just got back from my favorite flow and spillway. Arrived at 12 degrees and left at -6 degrees. Watched pool table size pieces of ice pile up and completely lock the river up. Really noisy, could feel the vibration on the shore.Heck of a sight! I think I better start getting the ice fishing gear together. I have seen areas locked up today that didn't during the polar vortex a few years ago!


----------



## Skippy

Well my home lake isn't froze yet and I wanted to catch just one more open water eye. Not a hit, bump or anything. I like using my 8 foot 6 inch rod for throwing sticks as one can really get them out there. The rods nice but it sure sucks popen ice out of the guides. Messed around for close to an hour then called it and headed home.

Fished 4 different lakes this fall/winter from shore. Got wet a number of times, caught some eyes and went home with nothing a number of times and we all know about getting cold. God's,,,,, I wouldn't trade it for anything..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> Right about now is when they tend to slow down a bit. Just my experience.


UN less the lakes open back up! My best trip last year was the day before my favorite lake froze solid. The second week of January. Me an a friend pulled 70 eyes in less then 2' of water in the middle of a 1/2 sunny/cloudy day. Ripping rattle traps back to us. 
The year the last record from alum was caught was a mild winter an i think he caught that fish the end of January.along with others.....


----------



## ski

FYI- Alum's new galena cove, ramp and shoreline are covered in ice as of this morning. Also, spillway is covered in ice.
Ski


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I found some open fishable water Saturday nite in the downpour.
Fished 90 minutes. Caught and released 5 including a fat 22"....
Was pretty much tite lining a 3.25 pink slush on 1/16oz chartreuse head. Short 1/2 inch hood then let it sit they barley sucked it off the bottom....


----------



## greatmiami

Saugeyefisher said:


> I found some open fishable water Saturday nite in the downpour.
> Fished 90 minutes. Caught and released 5 including a fat 22"....
> Was pretty much tite lining a 3.25 pink slush on 1/16oz chartreuse head. Short 1/2 inch hood then let it sit they barley sucked it off the bottom....


I have to say I've never tried the stick in the mud or even letting a swim set on the bottom for very long, I should start throwing that in now and again. Lots of places I fish are so rocky though. Be hitting Indian next week so if its opened up I'll give it a shot there. Nice job there finding the right presentation a catchin some nice fish


----------



## Skippy

Your better then me Bobby. No way I could tight line a jig and swim on the bottom. Can you say,, "SNAG CITY"?? I could cast into a bathtub and end up snagging up on the drain plug.

Fished 2 different spillways yesterday, 12-22, and ended up with 9 eyes, 2 sheepheads and 1 small northern. The high water from those rains we had is dropping and clearing up. All on 3 different colored rogues.

You all be careful on the ice with these warming temps coming up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya troys "stick in the mud" article comes to my mind any time in a area with good current an conditions that put the fish TIGHT to the bottom an ill say 90% of the time I can't get it to work for me. But always try it. I wasn't really fishing the jig that way. I was only using 1/16 oz head so I know my swim wasn't nose down tail up.
More just trying to imitate the few shad I seen dyeing off. And we have a few muddy channels with isolated snags where you can run any bait u want cannot snag unless u keep casting into the same snag. This use to work with twisters in one of these areas to a few that follow this know where.
Ill do the same with trap baits in these areas. Cast let it sink. Quick hop up,let it fall on a tight line an wait a few seconds,repeat....
Also greatmiami,you non saugeye purist you. Alto of times that's how I fish a jig/minnow to.pop off the bottom thenjust let it sit on a tight line.... Whistler jigs are great for this! FYI got skunked when I went back a couple mornings ago


----------



## greatmiami

Haha Is that "stick in the mud " article on this site somewhere?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

greatmiami said:


> Haha Is that "stick in the mud " article on this site somewhere?


I seen it on bigjoshys site...


----------



## fishslim

Well did my annual Christmas eve late night fishing at couple spots conditions when left the house were north to northeast. By the time I hit first spot wind had shifted to east then bascally went dead. Fished the area a hour with swims and a well tuned stick bait,shad were there but could not buy a bite. Moved to another area and figured it was going to be slow with no wind at all. 

With that in mind I tuned 2 large stick baits and one regular size pro rogue. Had a J5 ready to try as well. First 35 minutes no bites but it was so comfortable out I figure might as well stay out and try for a couple good bites. Rotated thru baits tried dead sticking,slow pulls with short pauses,mutiple twitches then pause,J5 with nothing. Then a east breeze started at least rippling the water and cast out with a slight pull to get bait just under surface then let it set there easy 30 seconds gave it a short pull and just after that during pause a slight tick was felt. Set the hook into a fat 24" girl. Got her landed thinking here we go then nothing. Half hour went by wind came up a little again and same thing a twin to first 24"girl. This one enhaled the giant jerk bait clear into her gills so I had to keep her,let the other one swim away. 

Stuck at it another hour with 1 more bite a 18" eater. Then called it quits. 

So as usual a east wind just is a tough bite.plus it would die out to nothing for good periods of time. Noticed that small gills and minnows were still in the rocky shore area which they are usually gone by now. A tuned bait was really important and they would not bite it if pulled down to 3 or 4 feet. All bites were with bait around 1 foot or so under surface and on pause. Was also a typical cold water late December bite few hours of fishing results in 1 to 4 bites so be awake and don't miss them.


----------



## fishslim

Forgot pics of the twins. Here they are fat and sassy..


----------



## jray

I've been saying all year long I was waiting to fish a spot till I had a strong east wind. Tonight's the night to find out if I'm nuts or not good work Troy!


----------



## 9Left

nice job fishslim! .. really enjoy reading your reports and your pics....


----------



## greatmiami

I finally made it to Indian after about a 4 month hiatus, hit a open channel around midnight. I threw a j5 around for a few ,had either a soft hit or got slammed by a real aggressive stick! Switched to a black chrome Rogue tuned to rise ultra slowly. I was just giving it about three or for cranks then just letting it drift in the wind on limp line, every 10 to 30 seconds given it a micro twitch, mostly just whipping the line stoping short of feeling resistance from the bait. The first one, a 16 just darn near took the rod off of me lol . My gloves seem to be slippery on the black tape I wrapped on the grip! Any how caught 5, lost that again, 16 to 18 inches no big ones but the bite was steady. Thanks so much to slim and all who have contributed knowledge to this amazing thread, fishing jerks has been one of my favorite things to do for the past two years, finally I can go outside and play,even when the weather sucks!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yeah its truly amazing how cold water does not at all effect the fighting ability of these fish. Its more there mood then anything. 
If there aggresivly feeding watch out!
Great job! Can't wait to get back at it myself!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yeah its truly amazing how cold water does not at all effect the fighting ability of these fish. Its more there mood then anything.
> If there aggresivly feeding watch out!
> Great job! Can't wait to get back at it myself!


Saugeye are the zombie of the fish world....they never stop


----------



## Mr. A

Saugeye Tom said:


> Saugeye are the zombie of the fish world....they never stop


It may not be a thing... yet. But I nominate this post as an official "fish quote!" Freaking awesome....

Immediately made me think of "the schooling dead!" LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Mr. A said:


> It may not be a thing... yet. But I nominate this post as an official "fish quote!" Freaking awesome....
> 
> Immediately made me think of "the schooling dead!" LOL


Lol...schooling dead......with teeth


----------



## Skippy

Cleaned 3 this morning. All pretty much stuffed with shad. 3.25 smoked shad with a 1/16 oz. glow white jig. Just working it as slow as possible, lift and drop. 9 total and 1 something big. Catfish I'm guessing as I couldn't do anything with her. Just clamped down on the spool and held on. Sort of surprised to see a few other crazy's out there. Looked to be some open water under the bridges and the spot I was on had about 30 foot of open water between the shore and some bad looking ice.


----------



## ndcocherl

Who's battling the elements out there tonight!? I'm thinking about heading out


----------



## fishslim

I tried earlier at Indian lasted a hour and caved just wayyyyyy to strong wind. No areas open out of wind. But I tried. .


----------



## allbraid

I tried that lake out East. Wind beat me! Same here no where to get away from it. Lasted about and hour and ran for the house. One other crazy was out trying but he had the same results.


----------



## Skippy

Gortex suit helped cut the wind but with that wind and no fishable spot that was out of it,,,,, . Stupid me finally figured out that even if I got a hit I wouldn't be able to tell. Fished my home lake so I didn't have a far drive.


----------



## greatmiami

Fished Indian from 9 to midnight, it was brutal. Oh well at least I got rewarded, with a skunk. Started getting the feeling that saugeye were overrated, but after I got all the ice knocked off me and some hot coffee, I think I'm ready for more.


----------



## jray

Well first I want to thank fishslim and the many others who have shared online and on the water. To all the guys starting and the rest of us still learning keep at it. It takes practice and there are a ton of variables to consistently catching eyes on jerkbaits. I struggled for a long time before it clicked and I'm still no expert. Now the fun part. Today was the coldest I can remember catching fish on soft water. It was 16 when I started and 11 when I got in the truck. Today I prepared by cleaning most of the grease out of the spool area on my reel and replacing it with oil. I also downsized to 6 pound 832 and coated the guides with chapstick along with soaking the spool with reel magic. When the wind eased up I caught them on the dead stick but went to a slow retrieve with twitches when it got too windy to keep contact with the bait. Caught 20 or so no big girls but a really good grade of eaters along with some throwbacks also missed a ton of fish do to either the wind and line freezing or possibly just fish nudging the bait. Fishcicles for proof.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

jray said:


> Well first I want to thank fishslim and the many others who have shared online and on the water. To all the guys starting and the rest of us still learning keep at it. It takes practice and there are a ton of variables to consistently catching eyes on jerkbaits. I struggled for a long time before it clicked and I'm still no expert. Now the fun part. Today was the coldest I can remember catching fish on soft water. It was 16 when I started and 11 when I got in the truck. Today I prepared by cleaning most of the grease out of the spool area on my reel and replacing it with oil. I also downsized to 6 pound 832 and coated the guides with chapstick along with soaking the spool with reel magic. When the wind eased up I caught them on the dead stick but went to a slow retrieve with twitches when it got too windy to keep contact with the bait. Caught 20 or so no big girls but a really good grade of eaters along with some throwbacks also missed a ton of fish do to either the wind and line freezing or possibly just fish nudging the bait. Fishcicles for proof.
> View attachment 227203


Nice


----------



## 614freshwater

jray said:


> Well first I want to thank fishslim and the many others who have shared online and on the water. To all the guys starting and the rest of us still learning keep at it. It takes practice and there are a ton of variables to consistently catching eyes on jerkbaits. I struggled for a long time before it clicked and I'm still no expert. Now the fun part. Today was the coldest I can remember catching fish on soft water. It was 16 when I started and 11 when I got in the truck. Today I prepared by cleaning most of the grease out of the spool area on my reel and replacing it with oil. I also downsized to 6 pound 832 and coated the guides with chapstick along with soaking the spool with reel magic. When the wind eased up I caught them on the dead stick but went to a slow retrieve with twitches when it got too windy to keep contact with the bait. Caught 20 or so no big girls but a really good grade of eaters along with some throwbacks also missed a ton of fish do to either the wind and line freezing or possibly just fish nudging the bait. Fishcicles for proof.
> View attachment 227203


Great haul! I went out earlier and forgot to prep my braided line (or just bring a different reel with mono) so didn't last very long till I ended up with an icy mess of a wind knot. Left my net behind to top it off, but I'm guessing/hoping it'll be where I left it when I return.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

jray said:


> Well first I want to thank fishslim and the many others who have shared online and on the water. To all the guys starting and the rest of us still learning keep at it. It takes practice and there are a ton of variables to consistently catching eyes on jerkbaits. I struggled for a long time before it clicked and I'm still no expert. Now the fun part. Today was the coldest I can remember catching fish on soft water. It was 16 when I started and 11 when I got in the truck. Today I prepared by cleaning most of the grease out of the spool area on my reel and replacing it with oil. I also downsized to 6 pound 832 and coated the guides with chapstick along with soaking the spool with reel magic. When the wind eased up I caught them on the dead stick but went to a slow retrieve with twitches when it got too windy to keep contact with the bait. Caught 20 or so no big girls but a really good grade of eaters along with some throwbacks also missed a ton of fish do to either the wind and line freezing or possibly just fish nudging the bait. Fishcicles for proof.
> View attachment 227203


Great job! And how did the spool/guide prep work out in those conditions?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

GREAT JOB way to fight off the elements! Haha I got me beat bye a few degrees!!!! 
Catching fish actually keeps your gear a little ice free. If they weren't biting stuff probably would of froze faster....
Love the fishcicle pic!


----------



## fishslim

Congrats gotta be out there to find them and you were rewarrded. Good job. I have heard that spot is a zoo now.


----------



## reyangelo

Great catches Jray. That is beautiful picture for winter fishing.


----------



## jray

Thanks guys. The chapstick helped tremendously I think. I was fishing an eyecon so the guides are pretty small and I was getting a few casts before icing and only in the last 2 guides. Using oil instead of grease is something I've been experimenting with to try and combat inconsistent drag and a sluggish reel. It really seems to help but you can be sure when it gets warm I'll be greasing up again for better protection. Make sure to check your drags often I found that I had to set mine lighter yesterday to get the same tension.


----------



## fishslim

Reel butter works very well


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I've started spraying my eyes and eyelet of baitcasting reels with silicone waterproofing spray(for tents,leather,etc....) Does as well as anything else I've used.I let it dry good before using. Might not help much when its 5° though. May find out in a few hrs!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I've been a long time lurker of this thread, but I think it's time to change that. First off, I want to say thank you to all who have posted so much valuable information on here. This thread contains some of the best saugeye tactics on the web. Period. You guys in the saugeye capital of the world not only know how to fish for these things, but aren't afraid to share what you know. Seriously a huge thanks!
With that being said, I fish the sw rivers in Ohio for these guys and have some decent patterns figured out from March through mid December, but when the water temps dip into the 30s I really struggle. In my area at least, they hang out in 3 distinct areas for spring, summer, and fall. When winter arrives they seem to disappear. I only managed to find 4 between Jan/Feb last year. Each was found about 2ft down over deeper water(6-8ft or so). My main questions are what kind of depths do they tend to hang out in when it gets really cold, are they more likely to hit larger or smaller baits this time of year, and lastly when temps really dip(mid to low 30s) would they be more active during the day with daytime heating or will they still primarily be hunting at night. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

eatsleepfish, I don't fish the rivers nearly as much as some of the guys on here. So wont be able to help to much. If the flow is really clear and low then more then likely they are still going to eat at night. But If there is some good color to the water they will eat during the day.but you know how it is. they do like to move around during the high sunny warmer days. 
I catch them below a certain spillway this way all winter long through the day. but this spillway hardly ever has more then 12/18" visibility.
Something you don't see a lot of guys doing but will work well is working your jig under a float during the day. Set it just deep enough to tick the rocks as flowing down river. give it a small twitch every now and then. But really your same baits should work as long as you find active fish. 3/4" twisters. big joshy swims are a good choice for the really cold water. They wont stiffen up like other swimbaits tend to do. Your #10,#12,#14 sized sticks will do it all winter. If you find some good slack water make sure the bait is suspended well....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

others I'm sure will give you better info. cant help you on locating them in dead winter others will chime in


----------



## HappySnag

Eatsleepfish said:


> I've been a long time lurker of this thread, but I think it's time to change that. First off, I want to say thank you to all who have posted so much valuable information on here. This thread contains some of the best saugeye tactics on the web. Period. You guys in the saugeye capital of the world not only know how to fish for these things, but aren't afraid to share what you know. Seriously a huge thanks!
> With that being said, I fish the sw rivers in Ohio for these guys and have some decent patterns figured out from March through mid December, but when the water temps dip into the 30s I really struggle. In my area at least, they hang out in 3 distinct areas for spring, summer, and fall. When winter arrives they seem to disappear. I only managed to find 4 between Jan/Feb last year. Each was found about 2ft down over deeper water(6-8ft or so). My main questions are what kind of depths do they tend to hang out in when it gets really cold, are they more likely to hit larger or smaller baits this time of year, and lastly when temps really dip(mid to low 30s) would they be more active during the day with daytime heating or will they still primarily be hunting at night. Thanks in advance!


the stranght of current dictate where the fish are.
rising water,to much pressure,close to the bank or in deep hole protected from current.
droping water,fish move farder from bank.
now they move up river for spawning,up to dam.they will be there till spawning.
you can try to use inline bord,to hold your bait farder from bank,it is like trolling,put the bord out and put your line on curtain ring and ruber band and slide that out to your board,you can have 2 rods on 1 board,or you can use big bords,it depend on streght current,which bord work best,you have to put inuf weight to hold the bait 1' of the bottom.


----------



## Jake Cohen

jray said:


> Thanks guys. The chapstick helped tremendously I think. I was fishing an eyecon so the guides are pretty small and I was getting a few casts before icing and only in the last 2 guides. Using oil instead of grease is something I've been experimenting with to try and combat inconsistent drag and a sluggish reel. It really seems to help but you can be sure when it gets warm I'll be greasing up again for better protection. Make sure to check your drags often I found that I had to set mine lighter yesterday to get the same tension.


Hey one thing I tried that really helped my eyelets on my legend tourney from freezing is I will use rain-x like for wind shield wipers. It provides a thin layer of wax thAt will prevent water from beading up and ultimately freezing your eyelets... also I would like to note I am a year round braid fisherman it's just what I do for eyes... as has been discussed on this forum before I'm sure is the problem with braid is that as it wears down after multiple casts the fiber itself will start to absorb water which in turn can cause your braid to freeze up on the retrieval, making it stiff and unwieldy... my best and maybe not most cost efficient way... to continually enjoy the benefits of braid all winter long is that it is important to change your braid out after every 15 trips or so... with power pro especially the super slick 8 I have found that as long as the sort of thin protection coat (which can generally be felt along the braid if you run the line between two fingers) is still intact it will function with no problems. IMO.. all just based on my experience... but most importantly fishing with old heavily used braid in below freezing conditions will lead to a bad fishing experience


----------



## 614freshwater

Saugeyefisher said:


> eatsleepfish, I don't fish the rivers nearly as much as some of the guys on here. So wont be able to help to much. If the flow is really clear and low then more then likely they are still going to eat at night. But If there is some good color to the water they will eat during the day.but you know how it is. they do like to move around during the high sunny warmer days.
> I catch them below a certain spillway this way all winter long through the day. but this spillway hardly ever has more then 12/18" visibility.
> Something you don't see a lot of guys doing but will work well is working your jig under a float during the day. Set it just deep enough to tick the rocks as flowing down river. give it a small twitch every now and then. But really your same baits should work as long as you find active fish. 3/4" twisters. big joshy swims are a good choice for the really cold water. They wont stiffen up like other swimbaits tend to do. Your #10,#12,#14 sized sticks will do it all winter. If you find some good slack water make sure the bait is suspended well....


Would you use a slip bobber?


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Thanks for the replies Saugeyefisher and Happysnag. I haven't tried the jig under a float during daylight yet for them, but started experimenting with it at night this past November with success. When I started playing around with this I thought that swimbaits/grubs/curly shads would be great under a float at night during the winter however I am definitely at fault for not changing it up as much as I should when the air temps are well below 20 degrees. Time to force myself to change that.
Happy, the inline board idea sound interesting. I'll have to look into that. One thing similar to this that I tried for the first time last week was attaching a crankbait to a no roll sinker and tossing out into the current. I plan on playing around with this some more both during the winter and when it warms up.


----------



## ldrjay

good stuff here other than jig n twister and sticks would this be worth a hour drive to attempt a spillway.


----------



## allbraid

OK......It wasn't night....It wasn't a stickbait.....But it was raining! Went out to a central Ohio impoundment and started throwing Joshy swimbaits in slush on a 16 oz jig, very slow retrieve with a stop and go rhythm. After one hour no bites.....Nothing. Switched to a solar flare Joshy on a 1/8 oz head and started just covering water with a slow steady retrieve. 2nd cast good hit and a miss. Next cast hooked up with a nice eye. Hooked and lost 4 others in the next 45 min before I had to leave. These fish were chasing my swimbait.....Very aggressive for cold January fish.


----------



## Roxane

allbraid said:


> OK......It wasn't night....It wasn't a stickbait.....But it was raining! Went out to a central Ohio impoundment and started throwing Joshy swimbaits in slush on a 16 oz jig, very slow retrieve with a stop and go rhythm. After one hour no bites.....Nothing. Switched to a solar flare Joshy on a 1/8 oz head and started just covering water with a slow steady retrieve. 2nd cast good hit and a miss. Next cast hooked up with a nice eye. Hooked and lost 4 others in the next 45 min before I had to leave. These fish were chasing my swimbait.....Very aggressive for cold January fish.
> View attachment 227685


Nice catch. I left too early.


----------



## allbraid

Back out today (Sunday) and I figured the eyes were in a chasing mood based on yesterday. Started off throwing swimbaits of different colors and changing my retrieve, no hits no fish. 

Saugeyefisher had told me about using red eyed shad this time of the year with success. Well he was correct!! Landed 4 eyes, lost one at the shore and caught a very cold and confused largemouth bass. A good day IMO for the middle of January.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Good job mike!..


----------



## zaraspook

allbraid said:


> Back out today (Sunday) and I figured the eyes were in a chasing mood based on yesterday. Started off throwing swimbaits of different colors and changing my retrieve, no hits no fish.
> 
> Saugeyefisher had told me about using red eyed shad this time of the year with success. Well he was correct!! Landed 4 eyes, lost one at the shore and caught a very cold and confused largemouth bass. A good day IMO for the middle of January.
> View attachment 227773
> View attachment 227774


Great showing!


----------



## fishslim

Hit some murky water areas with great success using 2.75 Big Joshy Solar Flare swims. Dead sticking presentation caught me 14 keepers and 10 shorts. They wanted the bait still basically on bottom letting very light current move tail. They were sucking it up right off bottom. Move it to fast no bites. Did hit 2 on jerk after dark but swim was by far best bait. 3.25 Slims bait was working after dark.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

NICE TROY..... I tried for a couple hours yesterday. The channel I picked you couldn't work a blade or red eye w/o snagging shad. All sizes to. I stayed put but eyes never stArted eating for me. Stopped on the way home an caught some trout


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Felt like March though. Seen carp slurping the surface,spiders in the grass,a couple flus. Should be a good next couple weeks.... maybe will see some pigs caught!


----------



## Skippy

7 for me with 5 being eaters yesterday late afternoon. Throwing a 3.25 lime swim. Sunday evening caught 2 on the same thing. Yesterday at home took a 1/16 jig, 2/0 hook and cut the bottom lead off even with the shank of the hook. Used that, figured it's about 1/32 oz. Just a super slow retrieve, stop and lift a touch then let it settle back down. The eyes were sucking it in. Couldn't hardly feel a hit just extra weight on the rod. Caught number 8 after dark on a # 10 clear ghost HJ. Little nicer eye but turned her loose. Off colored water but that lime swim showed up pretty good. Couple guys still fishing the bridges but don't know who they did.


----------



## Skippy

The eyes sure didn't want to play last night. Ended up with 3 on3 different lures, a swim bait, a stick bait and 1 on a super shad rap. Biggest was maybe 17 inches and there all still swimming. Water looked to be coffee with extra cream colored. More rain in site
There sure are some strange people out on Friday nights.


----------



## fishslim

Lol did not matter where you were Skippy they were not eating very good slow but great night to enjoy the weather in late january.


----------



## reyangelo

Same here, it was beautiful weather but the eyes were very selective (slow). Caught 1 on SuperRogue and 2 on 3.25 Purple Joshy with Green Skippy Jighead. I was literally pausing up to 20 seconds or more, and reeling in super slow the Rogue. The swim was a slow reel as low as I could keep it without snagging. Each catch I barely felt a light tap before setting hook cautiously (meaning not too fast). Caught 3 like this and missed 3. Still getting out weekly, but last night it was great since I didn't need to wear my Stay Puft layers to stay warm.


----------



## BassHunter45

reyangelo said:


> Same here, it was beautiful weather but the eyes were very selective (slow). Caught 1 on SuperRogue and 2 on 3.25 Purple Joshy with Green Skippy Jighead. I was literally pausing up to 20 seconds or more, and reeling in super slow the Rogue. The swim was a slow reel as low as I could keep it without snagging. Each catch I barely felt a light tap before setting hook cautiously (meaning not too fast). Caught 3 like this and missed 3. Still getting out weekly, but last night it was great since I didn't need to wear my Stay Puft layers to stay warm.


What lake did you hit up? Nice fish btw!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job skip,slim,An rey...... surprised there are not more reports with this nice weather. I got tired of beating my head against a wall an went after panfish. Might get back after the eyes again this weekend...
I know it can be very hit or miss this time of year but when u do find them it's usually game on! 
I'm sure the water temp has come up in the shallow lakes. I noticed tons of tiny minnows along the banks an holding right to pcs of structure. 
It's also a great time of year to "hawg hunt" if you do get a big girl more then likely she will be stuffed withbait and eggs. Have u guys seen any of the Erie pics lately? Things are stuffed pigs ! Every big female looks like it ate a basketball!


----------



## Redhunter1012

Got these at Indian on Saturday afternoon. I should add the Saugeye and 2 biggest Crappie came from Indian. The smaller crappie came from St. Mary's spillway. At Indian, a grapefruit 2.75" joshy and a 3" silktruese twister tail on 1/4 oz jig took the eyes and the 11.5" and 12.5" crappie. My nephew lost an eye that was probably pushing 25" just out of my reach as I was extended with the net. We lost quite a few others as well as releasing some short ones too. Keepers ranged from 15.5", 16.5", and 2 at 18.5"


----------



## zaraspook

Soon to be yummy saug and crappie fillets!


----------



## allbraid

Redhunter1012 said:


> Got these at Indian on Saturday afternoon. I should add the Saugeye and 2 biggest Crappie came from Indian. The smaller crappie came from St. Mary's spillway. At Indian, a grapefruit 2.75" joshy and a 3" silktruese twister tail on 1/4 oz jig took the eyes and the 11.5" and 12.5" crappie. My nephew lost an eye that was probably pushing 25" just out of my reach as I was extended with the net. We lost quite a few others as well as releasing some short ones too. Keepers ranged from 15.5", 16.5", and 2 at 18.5"


Good report Redhunter...... Thanks


----------



## Troy Dave

Went to Indian tonight after work and caught my first saugeye of the new year. Started out the first hour alternating a Joshy and a red eye shad. Caught 2 on the red eye, a 15 and a fat 18. About dark switched to a stick bait retreived slow with a twitch and long pauses. Caught a 14 and two 17's. Left about 7pm and everyone is still swimming. Best night I've had since late Nov.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I think I seen you Dave just down from me. I had to leave just before dark. They were just getting active when I had to leave. Caught a couple shorts, then the last 20 minutes caught a 15.5" and a fat 18" on a solar flare 2.75 Joshy on a skippy head


----------



## ldrjay

I'm not going to Indian Lake. I say again I'm not going to Indian Lake. that being said what kind of depth are you guys targeting this time of year?


----------



## ldrjay

ok let's go about this different. I don't have saugeye near me that I'm aware of. I have to drive an hour south just to get to skeeter. you guys fishing deep rocks or more shallow? I just want to fish for something other than steelhead. plus this time of year the rivers are a pain with melt and rain. thanks.


----------



## multi species angler

The lakes most of these guys are fishing, Indian and Buckeye are shallow lakes. I would guess that most of these jerk bait and swim bait saugeye are being caught in less than 6' of water. I don't fish these shallow lakes so this is just an uneducated guess. Hopefully some of the regulars will answer your question. Good fishing to you, Tony


----------



## ldrjay

multi species angler said:


> The lakes most of these guys are fishing, Indian and Buckeye are shallow lakes. I would guess that most of these jerk bait and swim bait saugeye are being caught in less than 6' of water. I don't fish these shallow lakes so this is just an uneducated guess. Hopefully some of the regulars will answer your question. Good fishing to you, Tony


Thanks I had ONE response as well as yours. I'm not fishing any of the lakes you guys do. as far as I go will be skeeter. the rest are just to far. especially since I don't know ANYTHING about those other lakes let alone where there are. I Googled indian. yea not driving there period. way to far. thanks again.


----------



## BassHunter45

ldrjay said:


> ok let's go about this different. I don't have saugeye near me that I'm aware of. I have to drive an hour south just to get to skeeter. you guys fishing deep rocks or more shallow? I just want to fish for something other than steelhead. plus this time of year the rivers are a pain with melt and rain. thanks.



Where you live at then? Yes most of the fishing is going on at Indian and buckeye. These shallow lakes warm up quicker. I'll be hitting alum here myself once it warms up just a tad more. Seems like the bite is really on at Indian. I've spent the full week at buckeye and have seen about a half dozen fish between 30 ppl I only got one catfish no saugeye yet. They stock 70 lakes In Ohio with saugeye so there's gotta be something around you. This is my first year going after them and they are tough to catch.


----------



## ldrjay

BassHunter45 said:


> Where you live at then? Yes most of the fishing is going on at Indian and buckeye. These shallow lakes warm up quicker. I'll be hitting alum here myself once it warms up just a tad more. Seems like the bite is really on at Indian. I've spent the full week at buckeye and have seen about a half dozen fish between 30 ppl I only got one catfish no saugeye yet. They stock 70 lakes In Ohio with saugeye so there's gotta be something around you. This is my first year going after them and they are tough to catch.


Fairport. I'm gonna hit skeeter. the rest of the saugeye lakes are to far for me. like I said I was just looking for a depth range to start with. a gentleman p.m. sent me an idea. obviously any info is better than none. I drive an hour just to get there. would I love to check out Indian Lake yea! am I going to .....probably not ever. just to far to scope out a lake especially this time of year. so that being said if you help out with any ideas thanks . if not hey it is what it is .


----------



## BassHunter45

Well the Columbus fishing expo is coming up and they will have plenty of saugeye seminars along with tackle to stock up on. Saugeye are tough to catch.


----------



## Shad Rap

ldrjay said:


> Thanks I had ONE response as well as yours. I'm not fishing any of the lakes you guys do. as far as I go will be skeeter. the rest are just to far. especially since I don't know ANYTHING about those other lakes let alone where there are. I Googled indian. yea not driving there period. way to far. thanks again.


You've been told a lot of info and you still complain...go fish...a lot of these guys have put a TON of time in on saugeye and they are understandably tight lipped...this thread tells you absolutely anything you need to know about saugeye and you're even being told which lakes to fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ldrjay said:


> Fairport. I'm gonna hit skeeter. the rest of the saugeye lakes are to far for me. like I said I was just looking for a depth range to start with. a gentleman p.m. sent me an idea. obviously any info is better than none. I drive an hour just to get there. would I love to check out Indian Lake yea! am I going to .....probably not ever. just to far to scope out a lake especially this time of year. so that being said if you help out with any ideas thanks . if not hey it is what it is .


Honestly if you go back and read through this and the other sticky your answer is probably already posted.
At Buckeye right now there is no depth at all. 5 ft would be someone saying they found them deep. Do I'd say guys are getting them in 2/3 ft of water. Indian has more depth then Buckeye even at summer pool. But still a shallow lake. I'd say a majority of the fish at Indian right now being caught are 2-6 ft deep. 
At a lake like alum creek it is possible to fish 30 ft and 3 ft within a cast or so distance. Great drop offs in that lake.

If you are going to mosquito look at a map and find shallow feeding areas the walleye might use at night. Like a shallow shelf hanging over deeper water. Flats off deeper water. I have no idea the water depths at mosquito. Also that's walleye there.though simaler at times they can be quite different. And the chance at fish eating suspended is greater with might make it tougher idk I've never targeted walleye on inland lakes other then canada


----------



## fishslim

Key here is your wanting thoughts on how to fish a specific lake. Have you also asked this in the forum that has this lake in it where local anglers who fish it might be capable of helping you know specifics on that lake. As for techniques this thread has much if not all the lures and presentations needed from early fall thru late spring. 

Walleyes are different then Saugeyes but as mentioned get a map or go online and look over the lake looking for deep edges that have a lip or shelf area 3 to 8 feet on top. Humps or islands within casting distance where wind can be your friend. Causeway areas that create current. A plus is always finding a edge with a river channel or creek is tight to it. Feel free to ask for info but be more specific as to what you mean. General idea is such a broad expanse you will never get really what your looking for. Hope the info helps but time on water will be the only true way to learn.


----------



## ldrjay

the only thing I ask was a depth range gentlemen. I completely understand being tight lipped. I asked for just a start point. I would love to read the whole thread but there are lots of posts. I got the info I was looking for. plus some. I had a rough idea what to do. just needed general idea I got. as I said I appreciate the p.m. I got. to those of you being helpful thanks. I have what I asked for a start point. as I stated I'm not going to Indian or buckeye. they are to far away. the info on these lakes are great but as I stated to far for me. again those of you that helped I truly appreciate it. I have what I needed a starting point for a similar but different species not to mention a tough time of year. fishlim saugeyefisher and bass hunter and the gentleman that p.m. me thanks again.


----------



## BassHunter45

There is a lot of great information in this thread. Takes alil bit of time to read through but definitely worth it.


----------



## sumg3711

Fished at indian today 2 people on the lake beside me and my grandson .COLD.Windchill 11.


----------



## Redhunter1012

sumg3711 said:


> Fished at indian today 2 people on the lake beside me and my grandson .COLD.Windchill 11.


Spillway was better since thursday. Not sure about yesterday


----------



## jholbrook

Do any of you have success on the leeward side of a lake this time of year? Or is the "fish the windward side of the lake" written in stone? 

Specifically thinking of the deeper reservoirs.


----------



## multi species angler

BassHunter45 said:


> Well the Columbus fishing expo is coming up and they will have plenty of saugeye seminars along with tackle to stock up on. Saugeye are tough to catch.


 Actually saugeye are quite easy to catch, once you find them. That's why most of the posters won't tell you where they caught them. The right bait and the right technique at the right time doesn't mean squat if you're not on fish. 2 Friends and I caught 562 sauger, saueye and walleye in 8 hrs of fishing at Willow Island Dam. These were the only species we counted. We probably caught 600 fish between 7am and 3pm that day. It didn't matter what type of lure we used, just get it to the bottom and catch a fish. It was just that easy. 4 days later 2 of us went back and struggled to catch 5. Just goes to show that no matter how good we think we are and no matter how fantastic your bait and technique are, you can't catch them if they are not there. And the more fish that are there the easier they are to catch. And we didn't have any Joshy's or jerk baits.


----------



## HappySnag

multi species angler said:


> Actually saugeye are quite easy to catch, once you find them. That's why most of the posters won't tell you where they caught them. The right bait and the right technique at the right time doesn't mean squat if you're not on fish. 2 Friends and I caught 562 sauger, saueye and walleye in 8 hrs of fishing at Willow Island Dam. These were the only species we counted. We probably caught 600 fish between 7am and 3pm that day. It didn't matter what type of lure we used, just get it to the bottom and catch a fish. It was just that easy. 4 days later 2 of us went back and struggled to catch 5. Just goes to show that no matter how good we think we are and no matter how fantastic your bait and technique are, you can't catch them if they are not there. And the more fish that are there the easier they are to catch. And we didn't have any Joshy's or jerk baits.


ldrjay is good fisherman,he spend lot of time fishing.if you ask hi will help you with anythink.
he was looking for fishing technick,and what to look for in the lake,this time of year,inprove his fishing in north east ohio.
I am same way,i like to get detail , to improve my fishing in north east ohio.
I love you all for the reports.

thanks snag


----------



## BassHunter45

multi species angler said:


> Actually saugeye are quite easy to catch, once you find them. That's why most of the posters won't tell you where they caught them. The right bait and the right technique at the right time doesn't mean squat if you're not on fish. 2 Friends and I caught 562 sauger, saueye and walleye in 8 hrs of fishing at Willow Island Dam. These were the only species we counted. We probably caught 600 fish between 7am and 3pm that day. It didn't matter what type of lure we used, just get it to the bottom and catch a fish. It was just that easy. 4 days later 2 of us went back and struggled to catch 5. Just goes to show that no matter how good we think we are and no matter how fantastic your bait and technique are, you can't catch them if they are not there. And the more fish that are there the easier they are to catch. And we didn't have any Joshy's or jerk baits.



Yep your right, it's finding them that's most difficult for me. Then again I just recently started targeting them. I can catch bass all day long and know plenty of spots to find them. Now it's time to play some where's Waldo with the saugeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

multi species angler said:


> Actually saugeye are quite easy to catch, once you find them. That's why most of the posters won't tell you where they caught them. The right bait and the right technique at the right time doesn't mean squat if you're not on fish. 2 Friends and I caught 562 sauger, saueye and walleye in 8 hrs of fishing at Willow Island Dam. These were the only species we counted. We probably caught 600 fish between 7am and 3pm that day. It didn't matter what type of lure we used, just get it to the bottom and catch a fish. It was just that easy. 4 days later 2 of us went back and struggled to catch 5. Just goes to show that no matter how good we think we are and no matter how fantastic your bait and technique are, you can't catch them if they are not there. And the more fish that are there the easier they are to catch. And we didn't have any Joshy's or jerk baits.


I hope you realize, Even IF you find them. Catching 300 Is FAR from the norm. And if I know two or three spots where there are ALWAYS saugeye. Ha good luck catching them everytime though. Yes its very possible to get lucky and find a big school at the right time an catch TONS. But that is far from the norm..
they are just like any other fish. When they are agresivly eating you can catch a bunch. and even guys with out a lot of knowledge can have a good day. Or when there stupid from the spawn.
I wish it was as easy as just finding them. Its not though. If it is for you then,kuddos to you man,I wish I where as good as you.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jholbrook said:


> Do any of you have success on the leeward side of a lake this time of year? Or is the "fish the windward side of the lake" written in stone?
> 
> Specifically thinking of the deeper reservoirs.


Yes at time I have. Especially during the day. If the side of the lake with no wind happens to be the side that gets beat with sun all day It will warm faster and draw baitfish. Wind helps but doesn't always have to be in your face. Especially this time of year when water temps are at there coldest.
On days like described pick a lake that tends to stay a little dirtier then next. There shallows will heat up faster,Hold heat longer,and the sun wont effect the fish as much on a non windy day or non windy side of a lake


----------



## greatmiami

I have to agree with saugeyefisher , finding may be more than half the battle, but that other less than half can be even tougher. Been plenty of times were I have seen one or two people out of a crowd catch A LOT of fish, no one else gets as much as a bump.


----------



## fishslim

Well been out a few nights lately with some good success. Had a deep water bite last week where I really got to enjoy the dead stick technique. Work long to get the bait tuned to where the bait was staying right where I pulled it. Just a little breeze which was slowly moving bait. Would let it set awhile then give it a pull and let sit on the long pauses a distinct tick would be felt as the bait was being sucked in. Set hook and went 8 for 9. Also earlier hit a few on Joshy swim slims bait 3.25 as well. Was a very enjoyable couple hours. 

Then also had some fun a few nights at the shallow lake to the west. 3.25 Slims bait and a Solar Flare Joshy swim on 1/8th ounce jig slow dragged on bottom produced nice limits of eaters. Looks like ice going to try to mess up the fun again so short poles are ready. Here is a couple limits from last week


----------



## MoreCowBell

Nice limits Slim!


----------



## greatmiami

That's impressive for January! Seems like everywhere I have tried lately that shad have been just dying like crazy, been tough! What color is that jerk?


----------



## odell daniel

that antifreeze rogue is money at indian, I have caught at least 100 saugeye on that bait.


----------



## MoreCowBell

Hey guys! I'm a newbie here and to targeting eyes. I really appreciate all the great info on this thread. I've read everything I can get my hands on and watched every vid I can find, but I've quickly realized that what you guys preach about putting time on the water is the only real way to learn... just like anything in life. I've been out three times this winter to no avail. Not even a bite. I'd love to get out more but with two kids under two its hard to do these days. It will be nice once they're old enough to come with. One question... should I expect to be able to locate saugeyes easier once the weather warms a bit? I know they have that spawning instinct so below dams are a good place, but are they in spawning mode now? Or is it closer to spring when they move up stream. Thanks in advance for any responses and all the great info you all share here.


----------



## Skippy

First, real nice eyes Slim. Had that tiny little tick bite a few nights ago. Put my third eye on the stringer and a guy casting about 30 feet away couldn't take it any more and offered me 10 dollars for my ghost HJ. He was throwing a clown HJ and even had some lead tape on it. He was using a lot heavier rod and line. Told him there just barely ticking the lure and try watching just his line for that tiny tick, jump on his line. He started paying attention to his line and caught a few. He said he had lighter rods at home but was afraid of snags. Makes me wonder some times how many others are like this even with jigs when there just sucking them in.

Cow bell, This time of year the eyes are trying to put on weight for the spawn and to feed there eggs.
I fish 4 different spillways and no 2 are the same. Just the way it is. Most important, at least for me is watching the flow charts. Even thou there not ready to spawn higher water will see what I call false spawning runs up towards the dam. Then as the water drops SOME of the eyes will drop back down stream. Some will just go to the first deeper hold down stream. Water color also plays a part but mostly in what color lure your throwing. Also if there's a shad die off and there floating everywhere. That's tuff fishing but some are still catchable.
Another thing is 3 of the spillways I fish have water that comes OVER the dam, surface water. 1 has a pipe and the water comes from well below the surface. Colder and clearer water for the most part.
Like you said, You just have to put your time in WHENEVER you can.

Caught 7 last night in the snow flurries. 1 male was really jumping the gun in that he was squirting that white crap all over. Just to early,,,,,,,, or is it?? Take care and good luck out there.


----------



## allbraid

Got my arm out of the sling today, so decided to try a little fishing. Went to a shallow central Ohio impoundment. Water was stained with about 10 inches of visibility. Wind was howling, tried working a stick bait but I didn't feel like I could stay in contact with the lure. Tried Joshy swimbaits in 3 or 4 colors on 1/16 and 1/8 oz jig. No hits no takers. Decided to try Saugeyefishers red eye shad method. Had 7 or 8 hits all of them on the fall after letting the lure go to the bottom and then lifting and allowing it to fall to the bottom again. Hooked 3 eyes and landed 2. Both 17+ inches and extremely fat. Arm started getting sore so called it quits. Very satisfying outing.


----------



## percidaeben

Goodstuff and glad you are able to roll out allbraid.


----------



## fishslim

Got out other evening in the wind and windy it was. Was at Indian and was surprised to find only couple other guys out. The main spots were beat up by the wind so I did some moving around found a area not directly in the wind but where current was being produced by the wind pushing the lake around. 

Put a clown rogue on and found a slick area along the one edge of the current. Here's where a tuned bait was not working current was pushing bait up, so I weighted the rogue to sink slowly to help keep it down. The eyes wanted it slow reeled along with a slight pause as I would pull it out of current into slack water edge they would just latch onto it. Went 9 for 11 once I found them.

Always be ready to adjust to conditions and how fish are reacting. Don't beat a dead horse area just because it normally produces if it's not right move on look for the right area this only is found out by trying different things. Yes you might strike out but you might find a new spot that you have to yourself. Well till someone stumbles on you there.lol here's pic of the ones I took home.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Looks good as usual Troy. I figured you may have been out tonight but I guess being mild doesn't mean its a great fish catching night. I may try to sneak out late tomorrow night if things go as planned. Maybe head west and see if I can get any to play without freezing everything up.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

While not relevant to your local flows(I fish the sw rivers) I thought I'd add my latest findings. It took a while, but I finally found one of their hang out spots. I've found 3 and landed 2 this past week. All fish were found just outside of a known spawning flat. The first, an 18in male, nailed a chrome hj brought down a couple feet and drifted with the current in shallow, but swift water. The second was more of a fluke. I snagged the bottom with a lipless crank and spent the next 3 minutes trying to get it free. I finally did manage to pop it free, reeled in briefly and stopped so I could get off this rock I was balancing on. When I began retrieving again I felt weight and it was fish on. Just a little 16 incher. It was sitting in a deeper hole. Last fish came this morning. I was retrieving my firetiger hj back upstream in shallow water and I feel a decent hit. I knew immediately it was a good one(you know when you set the hook and nothing moves at first). As it took off I realized that my drag was tighter than I wanted for a big fish on ice nicked line so I went to loosen it up. Just after fixing the drag it did a quick head jerk and off it went. 
One other side note is that the 18in male was just starting to milk. Go get em!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

about march 5th ......fired up


----------



## carp

Saugeye will bite year round, and are aggressive at times, even in mid winter and mid summer. My ice fishing season on Indian was short but caught 6 limits in 7 attempts! Christmas day caught around 40 fish between two of us! This past spring was the first time I tried slip corking saugeyes ,,, along with casting swim baits on other rod. To my surprise there were days when I was taking 4-5 fish on nightcrawlers, leeeches and minnows!


----------



## fishslim

Well all I can say is I hope as many of you that could got out before dark or after.. Because the feedback for fish was on bigtime. Fished deep water lake last night and went 17 for 22. With 2 Muskies in the mix. 

I was thinking before fishing it just felt like the night that started this thread conditions were very similar and bite was as well. Made the long tough walk listening to coyotes as I got there. Started with a well tuned stick bait and was using wind to make long casts at first they were hitting way out and not that Suttle February tick or weight it was smashing hits. Then they started moving in on shoreline after gills even had big boils every now and then right at shore...
Hit a 23 1/2" fat girl in the mix with 16 to 20". 

Then the first Muskie hit after fun battle I landed a 39" thick fishy buddy took a quick pic and released her. Then after couple more eyes I hit a mid 40 Muskie super aggressive came half way out of water an threw the bait and that was fine.

About a half hour of nothing then it happened the girls came to play. 6 total fish Ohio 21 to 23". They were crushing the bait. 

How they wanted it pulled it down one pull and then let the wind do the work just keeping up with bait,gave it a slight pull occasionally then let wind move it along and bam solid strikes. 

Was just a ridiculous night. Only thing that stopped it was my wife calling to come home she had work... weather has fish along with the moon thinking spawn soon and feeding for it so get out there when you can. And REMEMBER TUNE THEM JERK BAITS.MEANS THE WORLD OF CATCH OR NOT..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Danggggg nice troy!


----------



## TXflatsfishin

is that a custom rogue with them saugeye.


----------



## ski

Think I was fishing near you. Did the wind pick up and switch from the west to the north or was it just me? Was a nice night to be out. Need to tune lures better.
Ski


----------



## jray

Dang wish I had time to be out there this six days a week at work and 4 at school during the day is killing me! It's funny how the skis stack up there this time every year. Nice job!


----------



## T-180

Ole Troy likes those big girls !! Great job on the eyes & skis


----------



## Skippy

Yep, They were hitting good again lastnight, 2-8. Fun fishing in a snow storm but well worth it. 9 for me with one witch could of been my biggest of the year. Just came in like hooking a log till her belly hit the bottom then she went nuts and threw the rogue. All on a clown rogue and a #12 ghost HJ. Last few eyes were up close to the rocky bank.
The drive home wasn't much fun at all. Took close to 20 minutes more. Only saw 2 other trucks parked by the lake. Full moon coming Saturday night. Go and get out there.


----------



## Doboy

Thanks Skippy- Slim,,,,,, you guys are crazy good,,, & we really love to read your stuff! Specially with all of those pictures, showing the lures!
Just wondering,,,, do you guys want your floaters to rest perfectly flat?
Lightly Just touching the surface?
Seems like, all of the floaters that I buy are nose-up butt-heavy.
I know that you most likely discussed it before,,,, I did read about something about the lead wire that you tie around the trebles,,,, but i really got to go & don't have the time to 'search it up' again!
Thanks


----------



## dennis eugene

has any body fished hoover or alum the week is the ice still on them


----------



## Ohiosmallie

Went out to deep lake last night had 2 nice fish come on a 1/16th oz pink skippy jig with 3.25 slims joshy. Two of my biggest saugeye from a deep lake this year. 22.5" and 23.5" they both slammed it off bottom with a sloooowwww reel. Was a beautiful night last night!


----------



## Ohiosmallie

TXflatsfishin said:


> is that a custom rogue with them saugeye.


looks like a p10 lemon lime crush the custom part is a painted orange stripe on it. If I had to guess. But who knows with slim its probably some engineered fish attractant that saugeye cant resist!


----------



## Skippy

Those are some real nice saugeyes Ohiosmallie. Getting on time for the big girls to put on the feed bag.
Thinking about checking out my home lake tonight if this wind dies down a little.


----------



## ski

19 degrees at 8pm tonight? Think there will be skim ice on Columbus lakes? 
Ski


----------



## Shad Rap

Its 18 right now...supposed to get down to 12.


----------



## midoh39

I just read an article in this months In-Fisherman that pertains to this thread. It is actually an article about ice out cold water smallies fishing, one of the sections is on jerk baits, in this case the lure mentioned is a x-rap. "Some anglers tell you they're pausing 30 or 45 seconds, but if they timed themselves they'd realize it's more like 10 or 20 seconds..... My rule of thumb with early-season jerks is to cast, pull the lure down to its running depth, then set the rod down and eat a snack. Pick the rod back up and barely, almost imperceptibly twitch it." 
I just find this absolutely perfect and figured I would share it!


----------



## fishslim

P10 and not doctored there out there if you look. 

About tuning jerk baits at Ohio Expo I will be taking a good portion of my seminar and showing visually I hope all can see bait as I tune it. . Not spending a lot of time on hawg trough will be down on floor up closer to people trying to stress the importance of tuning your baits to get the larger fish this time of year. So come to seminar if not sure how to do it or if you don't feel you know how to use if after its tuned. Will be talking techniques of using swims as well.


----------



## fishslim

Here's some more Saugeye candy from first of week on jerk baits and couple on Joshy swims.







Went 7 for 9 on jerk bite that night


----------



## TXflatsfishin

Hay thanks for the reply ohiosmallie and fishslim. I did see them after I posted and saw em at the expo today. Didn't get a chance to get a pack of them exclusive expo joshys. Heard they sold out friday. What did they look like


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ohiosmallie said:


> Went out to deep lake last night had 2 nice fish come on a 1/16th oz pink skippy jig with 3.25 slims joshy. Two of my biggest saugeye from a deep lake this year. 22.5" and 23.5" they both slammed it off bottom with a sloooowwww reel. Was a beautiful night last night!


Beastly !!!!


----------



## Ohiosmallie

well wouldn't you know it sometimes if you actually listen to advice and not discount it, it works! I went out right before dark today saw my two buddies who were tossing swims at a spot where we usually catch eyes the only problem was they weren't getting hits. once I got down there I decided to take fish slims advice and try to "dead stick" my josh in the mud. I let that bad boy sit head first in the deep water 8-10' long enough to catch up with a friend of mine when all of a sudden... Wham! fish on... no twitches no reeling just letting that joshy sit! ended up being a nice 20-21" fish! anyways my point is I need to listen more often and not just do the same methods over and over again.


----------



## midoh39

Just got back from IL and struck out. Water was chocolate milk and very high in a couple of the spots my buddy and I fished. That hurricane wind made things interesting to say the least!
It was nice to get out again! Hoping to get back at it again in march!


----------



## acklac7

Ohiosmallie said:


> well wouldn't you know it sometimes if you actually listen to advice and not discount it, it works! I went out right before dark today saw my two buddies who were tossing swims at a spot where we usually catch eyes the only problem was they weren't getting hits. once I got down there I decided to take fish slims advice and try to "dead stick" my josh in the mud. I let that bad boy sit head first in the deep water 8-10' long enough to catch up with a friend of mine when all of a sudden... Wham! fish on... no twitches no reeling just letting that joshy sit! ended up being a nice 20-21" fish! anyways my point is I need to listen more often and not just do the same methods over and over again.


Reminds me of a time when I casted out and came across a line knot. Didn't even begin to reel after the lure hit the water, just went about undoing the knot. Wouldn't you know it after about 30 seconds of floating on the top a big ole Saugeye came up and whacked it. I shook my head in disbelief...


----------



## kingfisher72

Hypothetically speaking.....

There's going to be a warm up here the next few days. If you had an ice covered inland lake with a known spawning stream, when would you start looking for walleye to be present in the stream? Would water temps in the stream (low 40's) be enough or does it usually take ice out on the lake to start them running??


----------



## ChrisDave

Is there a saugeye technique using grubs this time of year? A guy told me they were catching them with grubs at "the spot he was just at". I'm guessing under a bobber on the rocks??? (Or is that a mixed drink?)


----------



## Shad Rap

ChrisDave said:


> Is there a saugeye technique using grubs this time of year? A guy told me they were catching them with grubs at "the spot he was just at". I'm guessing under a bobber on the rocks??? (Or is that a mixed drink?)


Probably just meant twisters...just cast it out let sink to bottom or close and slow retrieve would be my guess...you can do it under a bobber too.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Down here we have a number of rivers with sauger, saugeye, and walleye. It's nice to have variety. The bite has been rather slow however this past week has produced some nice egg filled girls. The 2 biggest were walleyes. With the exception of a hyper aggressive 16in male nailing an orange curly shad, all other fish have fallen for tuned jerkbaits. The majority have been hugging the banks in 2-5 feet of water although some odd ball fish were found ahead of riffles and sitting in deep current waiting for waves of slower current to blow through.
One other thing I have really noticed the past few weeks is the distinct bite difference between male and females. Every male has hammered the lure and fought like a champ. Every female on the other hand has either had the classic saugeye tick or an unnoticeable hit and fights with a lazy, but strong pull more like a flathead. The spawn is nearing!


----------



## percidaeben

ChrisDave said:


> Is there a saugeye technique using grubs this time of year? A guy told me they were catching them with grubs at "the spot he was just at". I'm guessing under a bobber on the rocks??? (Or is that a mixed drink?)


Back in the late 80's to through the 90's, one of my best friends Dad would fish Alum all soft water. He would fish either the lake side of the dam or the marina. ALL he threw was 1/8th-1/4 ounce plain jig head and chartruese twister. Said he would count down,find bottom then cast a crank right above with slow steady retrieve. He always had fish in his freezer and gave away plenty. I am sure this technique still works. Just more toys to play with. Rat n' Raps still work for night bite but people moved on!!!!


----------



## hoffman24

Fished lake tonight from 5-8. Wind blowing across area creating current. Action didn't start until sun down. Ended up with three, biggest was 23". All came on perfect 10 smithwick. Slow to moderate retrieve but the pause was the most important... long brutal pauses of 30 seconds to over a minute. Sometimes pulling out my phone just to keep myself from reeling  
Beautiful day to be out


----------



## MasterAngler33

Nice job man! That's what we all wanted today sum data saugeye action. What lake were u on .


----------



## fishslim

I bet it was a central Ohio lake. Nice job know that parking lot white stripe....


----------



## gpb1111

hoffman24 said:


> Fished lake tonight from 5-8. Wind blowing across area creating current. Action didn't start until sun down. Ended up with three, biggest was 23". All came on perfect 10 smithwick. Slow to moderate retrieve but the pause was the most important... long brutal pauses of 30 seconds to over a minute. Sometimes pulling out my phone just to keep myself from reeling
> Beautiful day to be out
> View attachment 229992
> View attachment 229993


Fished for an hour or so with nothing last night. Pulled the phone out to look for a different spot on my lake depth map. HJ was stationary for at least 1 minute and I felt the slightest tug. Caught a 16". Ended up with one more with long 30+ pauses. Very difficult for me to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

gpb1111 said:


> Fished for an hour or so with nothing last night. Pulled the phone out to look for a different spot on my lake depth map. HJ was stationary for at least 1 minute and I felt the slightest tug. Caught a 16". Ended up with one more with long 30+ pauses. Very difficult for me to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very hard to do! But the day you busy them really good doing that it becomes easier


----------



## fishslim

Longggggggg pauses was ticket other night... results








Tonight was shorter 5 to 10 second pauses. But fish were more active and hitting it hard...







and the crappies were on fire before dark could have kept a limit but we only kept the 10" to 13" ones 20 total and 13 big bull bluegills. Was a unforgettable late afternoon evening of fishing


----------



## MasterAngler33

Now that's what I'm talking about! That's the way to get em. Aint nothing like catching them on a jerk bait .that's how I do it on Indian(. Spillway) too .what lake r u fishing on .hate to ask but I would like to get in on that action ?


----------



## Boxingref_rick

hey Slim I see your still online what is the rod, line, reel etc... you use. I just caught my first walleye, Saugeye last year. So im looking for a jerkbite set up.
Thanks sir.


----------



## fishslim

St.Croix tournament legend Walleye. I would go with a medium fast action 6'8" to 7'2" or up to 7'6" great length for jerk baiting. I use Shimano reels that is a stradic. 10# Suffix performance braid love it.

Master Angler those came from 2 different lakes they are eating all over but you mentioned one of them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice haul troy! I'm still blanking on the eyes but have been getting after the panfish my self! Loving the mid winter heat waves....


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen

fishslim said:


> St.Croix tournament legend Walleye. I would go with a medium fast action 6'8" to 7'2" or up to 7'6" great length for jerk baiting. I use Shimano reels that is a stradic. 10# Suffix performance braid love it.
> 
> Master Angler those came from 2 different lakes they are eating all over but you mentioned one of them.


fishslim what app do you you use. I know there are a few of them out there I'm not sure which one works best for a bank fisherman.


----------



## carp

Better get em the next 3 days, front moving in Friday evening into Sat! not brutal but enough to shut them down for a few days!!!!


----------



## HappySnag

gpb1111 said:


> Fished for an hour or so with nothing last night. Pulled the phone out to look for a different spot on my lake depth map. HJ was stationary for at least 1 minute and I felt the slightest tug. Caught a 16". Ended up with one more with long 30+ pauses. Very difficult for me to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I star counting to 30,it take my brain of ,of thinking it is to long,any pouse just count,when I hit fish I count how many turns in,it tel's me how far I can expect hit.


----------



## joe01

Do any of you fish Pleasant Hill or Charles Mill lake not the dam? Those will be my home lakes. Plus the dams get way to packed. Just asking for some advise not your honey whole. Is the bite as good as Buckeye or other lakes?


----------



## joe01

When you look for twitches in your line where exactly am I looking? The line in the water, the air, or lined through my rod?


----------



## ristorap

joe01 said:


> Do any of you fish Pleasant Hill or Charles Mill lake not the dam? Those will be my home lakes. Plus the dams get way to packed. Just asking for some advise not your honey whole. Is the bite as good as Buckeye or other lakes?



I trolled for the saugeye.


----------



## greatmiami

I'm not qualified to give answer really but I watch the line as far out as I can still see it. I still don't have enough confidence to fish by feel only, just paranoid of missing a hit I guess. How many of you guys out there go on feel alone, with absolutely no sight of the line?


----------



## percidaeben

joe01 said:


> When you look for twitches in your line where exactly am I looking? The line in the water, the air, or lined through my rod?


Right where the line meets the water.


----------



## hoffman24

I personally don't watch my line. Just work off the feel alone. I'm sure it's cost me fish in the past but it's what I have became comfortable with and have confidence in. 
Always looking for somewhere to improve though...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yeah I do both depending on conditions. But I'd say 90%feel for me


----------



## Saugeyefisher

An are we talking sticks or jigs? And then it depends on the type of retrieve. It is fun though on a full moon night watching your line jump from bites!!!!


----------



## jray

I watch the line when I can but speaking in terms of jerk baits you would be amazed how much you can feel when you learn to keep the slack out on the pause. I will also say with certainty that fishing with a light on will cost you more fish than fishing by feel. Oh and a good rod and light braid is a must for me in terms of feel.


----------



## fishslim

App? What do you mean? Sorry


----------



## fishslim

Carp front will wake them up to start eating. need wind and current to get them active. They will be moving all over this weekend


----------



## Skippy

Joe, fished one of your 2 lakes mentioned in your post last night. From shore, caught 7 with 3 being pretty nice keepers and the rest being + or - 15 inches. All on rogues. both clown and the lime crush. Just slowly moving the lures barely under the water.
Those 2 lakes in your post, there as different as night and day. C. Mills being mostly a shallow lake but being that it will warm up quicker. P. Hill is a deeper lake but I do seem to catch bigger fish there but with the unlimited HP I totally stay off of it on weekends. As I've only fished C. Mills a few times with a little success I can't say much about it.
Get a few good lake maps and work them both over. Good luck.


----------



## joe01

Thanks Skippy, At this point I would rather fish the lake(we know why). I will be getting the right gear this weekend.


----------



## Robert Unversaw

Stunning catch!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Anybody fishing this 24 hour 45°+ temp drop????
I say there is a stellar saugeye bite somewhere tonight if the wind drops downs tad. Add current in with stunned shad and it just seems to perfect.
Lol unfortunately I have plans.
But did get to enjoy the nice feb we had,regardless if it where saugeye or not


----------



## HappySnag

jray said:


> I watch the line when I can but speaking in terms of jerk baits you would be amazed how much you can feel when you learn to keep the slack out on the pause. I will also say with certainty that fishing with a light on will cost you more fish than fishing by feel. Oh and a good rod and light braid is a must for me in terms of feel.


lot of people use black light to watch the line,at night,it do not effect fish.


----------



## fishslim

I will say even through the storms the fish were eating. Just before they started half hour or so they shut down. But I sat out the storms and would run out and fish between them and was rewarded with 2 nice fat girls and 6 males smacking a jerk bait hard in a current area pushed by the wind... Girls we in the 24" range and we're released.


----------



## MasterAngler33

Nice! What do u think about to nite fish Slim?had 2 18'' inch last nite on big joshy


----------



## fishslim

No tonight right now in the shallow lakes wind and current means eating saugeye with this weather. Yes there will be a bite after dark as well


----------



## Steamboat

Anyone ever have luck fishing before and just after sunrise? Going to give it a shot tomorrow at Buckeye. Only chance I have for the time being. Thanks all.


----------



## HappySnag

Steamboat said:


> Anyone ever have luck fishing before and just after sunrise? Going to give it a shot tomorrow at Buckeye. Only chance I have for the time being. Thanks all.


that is best time to fish.


----------



## Skippy

Friday evening fishing the windy side of a rocky point. The eyes were right up in close. Took a untuned lemon lime rogue that would float up pretty good and just cast it out then pulled it down pretty hard, waited a few seconds then 2 semi hard twitches. Let it float up some then repeated the same thing. Eyes were hungry and hit hard. PIA keeping contact with the lure with the wind blowing like it was. Caught 9, ?.. Most had the back 2 hooks buried in there mouths. With darkness coming on the wind started dying down and so did the bite. Kept 4 and turned 1 nice girl back to maybe gain more weight. Cleaning them, all were full of shad.


----------



## jholbrook

Skippy said:


> Friday evening fishing the windy side of a rocky point. The eyes were right up in close. .


Skippy,

If you don't mind my asking, about how deep was the water you were fishing? And the wind was blowing directly over the point?

I'm new to this late night saugeye business. I've found a couple spots that produce almost regardless of wind, but can't seem to find them anywhere else.


----------



## Troy Dave

Went up to IL tonight after work for a last try to catch a February saugeye. It was frustrating. I missed two fish. One came back 3 times on the retrieve and I still could not hook it. And I lost one half way in. The guy on my left must have caught six or seven and the guy on my right caught three or four. At least I has some action. My other two Feb. trips were complete blanks.


----------



## MasterAngler33

Where at on IL? What bank?


----------



## fishslim

Master they are on all banks and areas of Lake now. I hit some yesterday from a spot and some locals other day heard there was 16 plus people there today.lol guess what they were biting other spots as well... you got good info already most of us will not go past that. Not hard to find where fish are on Indian just drive around the cars will tell you all you need to know... of course most of the time I do not fish those areas I go enjoy the space of open water and no cramped quarters... glad to hear you got some other day. Congats


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> Master they are on all banks and areas of Lake now. I hit some yesterday from a spot and some locals other day heard there was 16 plus people there today.lol guess what they were biting other spots as well... you got good info already most of us will not go past that. Not hard to find where fish are on Indian just drive around the cars will tell you all you need to know... of course most of the time I do not fish those areas I go enjoy the space of open water and no cramped quarters... glad to hear you got some other day. Congats


Haha I practice driving around the lake looking for spots no one is at. 
Should be a great weekend to be out.
Supposedly they put the plug in suckeye today. According to dnr. Sounds like 2'.
Which is plenty. But once it reaches that level they will maintain it at that level until winter drawdown and if we have a dry summer it will drop some before that.
Hopefully the eyes come out of the woodwork! 
It will at least give me a little kick to get out there. A lot of the back water areas will be interesting with all the weed/grass/tree growth. And should make for a great place for all the fry to hide out in this spring! 
I've herd recent reports of 4-6" wipers an a few smaller eyes then the 18" class that is still somewhat a decent amount of fish(If u find them).
I think the low water will still keep pressure off them to. At least tournament pressure. Which for bass is big imo not as much for crappie an eyes. But for every tournament not going on just means less over all pressure when you figure in pre-fishing to. (Lol I have nothing against tournaments).....
Now hopefully when they divide out the saugeye and wipers (They go bye fish per acerage) I hope they look at the summer pool level so they bump the numbers up some. At the current level it's 1/3 the amount of saugeye it normally gets. That is a HUGE decrease. Especially considering that they are stocking smaller more vulnerable fry.
So fingers are crossed......


----------



## Skippy

jholbrook, sorry for the late reply. The water wasn't all that deep. Where I was catching them it was maybe 2 1/2 ,,3 foot deep. I've fished this spot close to 8, 10 times this year. Casting straight out water has to be 6 foot,?? As far as a point like most people would think it's only a short projection out into the lake. Just a little difference to a mostly straight shore line in that area. There also wasn't a mud line as the whole lake was off colored.
Was there last night expecting a good night and just hit 1 keeper on a Joshy lime 3.25 swim. Moved 2 more times for only 2 dinks. Stopped at my home lake for a little more casting practice.
Going to have those kind of nights. No idea what this heavy rain then cold weather will bring. All I know is it will tick off all those little red worms that were crawling around my driveway this morning.


----------



## jholbrook

Skippy said:


> jholbrook, sorry for the late reply. The water wasn't all that deep. Where I was catching them it was maybe 2 1/2 ,,3 foot deep. I've fished this spot close to 8, 10 times this year. Casting straight out water has to be 6 foot,?? As far as a point like most people would think it's only a short projection out into the lake. Just a little difference to a mostly straight shore line in that area. There also wasn't a mud line as the whole lake was off colored.
> Was there last night expecting a good night and just hit 1 keeper on a Joshy lime 3.25 swim. Moved 2 more times for only 2 dinks. Stopped at my home lake for a little more casting practice.
> Going to have those kind of nights. No idea what this heavy rain then cold weather will bring. All I know is it will tick off all those little red worms that were crawling around my driveway this morning.


Skippy, certainly nothing to apologize for -- and thanks for the reply.

Is it typical to catch them that shalllow? Gpb1111 and I have been beating the deep water central Ohio lakes to a froth and found only a couple productive locations, but we keep looking. I've tended to skip over the skinny water.... wondering if this was a mistake.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jholbrook said:


> Skippy, certainly nothing to apologize for -- and thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is it typical to catch them that shalllow? Gpb1111 and I have been beating the deep water central Ohio lakes to a froth and found only a couple productive locations, but we keep looking. I've tended to skip over the skinny water.... wondering if this was a mistake.


At times can be a big mistake,especially at night and in dirty/dingy or choppy water. And even then sometimes brite sunny days there that shallow year around to


----------



## fishslim

Hope some of you guys played in the High winds last night it was stacking fish. 3.25 Joshy was tearing them up.


----------



## Skippy

Troy, Yep, I wimped out. I did think about it for a whole 3 seconds or so then stayed home and enjoyed a hot dinner for a change.


----------



## fishslim

Understand Skip there are times when you just gotta say no..... What I did not say that scratch that Good Hot Dinner yep great reason.. mine is hot cup of coffee or hot chocolate after being frozen stiff by the wind and water spray..lol


----------



## greatmiami

Any body use spray or other kinda scents for the jerks?


----------



## promag

greatmiami said:


> Any body use spray or other kinda scents for the jerks?


I had used a crawfish scent on a x-rap that has the feather tail on it and it seemed to work but I was fishing for steelhead in the grand.. I don't know if it was just being the cast in the right place right time thing. I had three fish on and got one in and that's was all I got. It was a quick reaction right off the bat but like I said I don't know if it was the scent that triggered that reaction.


----------



## Skippy

Just like Troy's very first post on this thread,,,, the last 2 nights have been WET!!!! The eyes were hitting and I sort of like fishing in the rain as it really cuts down on the crowds out there. Last night started out with a nice easy rain and I had 3 eaters on the stringer then someone turned on the switch. It started raining so hard the rain drops almost hurt. I just stood there with my head turned down. That lasted about 15 minutes. OH,, what fun it is. Only thing I could think of was,, Rainey night jerk bait bite my butt. Solar flare 3.25 and a pink 1/16 oz. jig was working.
There calling for all kinds of high winds today and night. Thinking I'm just going to sit this one out..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Well done Skippy! I'm gonna try and brake my curse during this wonder full winter like weekend......
Good thing about the nasty weather,it'll force me to leave the panfish alone. Just hope to find some active eyes in it!


----------



## Troy Dave

I think you are spreading your curse around Saugeyefisher. I was back at Indian last night and just like last week, everyone around me had fish and I was skunked. I don't mind it if I only see a handful of fish caught, but when you see 5 nice stringers you kind of wonder what you did to piss off the fishing gods.


----------



## carp

Indian was on last night! I had 4 good ones. It was spotty, but sometimes moving around will help you find that hot, spot. windy as heck tonight, bigger jig head, or maybe a sinker on bottom with floating jig head and slow reel back in ? stick bait bite may be tuff,,, but wind suppose to die a little at 6:00!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Troy Dave said:


> I think you are spreading your curse around Saugeyefisher. I was back at Indian last night and just like last week, everyone around me had fish and I was skunked. I don't mind it if I only see a handful of fish caught, but when you see 5 nice stringers you kind of wonder what you did to piss off the fishing gods.


Haha I know I've cried about it a lot on here,but my goodness. It's to the point now I have hardly any confidence at all. Other then just a few trips since fall I have stunk the place up. 
I keep thinking it will only get better.but it hasn't.


----------



## fishslim

Well Skippy I just didn't post it yet but I had a party as well Monday in the high winds and rain. And yes a heavy jig with a Big Joshy silktruese was money dead sticked in current. They were smashing it.

Last night word got out of the successful bite at said location ; ) so I walked right by the cluster of fun at spot from last night and told them they were not just there. Hit 7 but lost 4 girls half way in real quick should have limited in 30 minutes easy. By that time local was there with me but not using silktruese Joshy and catching nothing gave him a 3.25 and it was on he limited I limited and yes Carp walked up and hit 4 rather quick as well. 

Bet if I was at said lake tonight guys who never fished the spot I was last night have it locked down.....  

I hit 2 on stick at dark there then went and played ending up. Hitting some good ones best probably at 26" and very heavy. Put them all back as I left with nice limit of smaller males an females. 

So yep Skippy don't always need no stinking jerk bait other ways to have a party....


----------



## Snyd

Nice job troy - Way to stay at it. I am hoping to hit that lake at least once this spring - Just wish it was a little closer.


----------



## carp

Whats the word with the full moon coinciding with brutal cold front and the average/decent saugeye bite going on at central Ohio lakes right now? 

I'm guessing today it will happen, not so sure about next 3-4 days? 

help from any saugeye experts or weather experts, or both! LOL


----------



## flintlock

I have to say that this is the BEST thread on the entire site! I fish south-western Ohio but read this to learn and get completely JACKED UP!! You guys are killin' it and I appreciate the fish pics and tips and wished I lived closer, as my face would be even more chapped with night wind-burn as it already is!! Good luck out there and thanks for the pics, I feel like an 17 year old on prom night reading this. LOL!!!!


----------



## fishslim

Here are some fish pics from last week or so. Caught on as mentioned during wind event days on Big Joshy 3.25 Solar Flare and Silktruese. Also some with Stick bait as well..



































there got more will post later... these fish were from mid afternoon on the windy days to late night on sticks...


----------



## little guy

The ice left 3 days ago at my favorite spot up here in Northern Michigan. Went the next evening and man it was cold. 28* but at least had a light wind. If you soak your braid for an hour with WD 40 you can usually get an hour to fish if the temp stays at 27-28* or better. Was tossing a HJ 10 and letting it sit for 10 seconds. 3rd cast felt no more than a tick and it was on. 23" walleye. A few casts later another one and after a long fight landed a 25" walleye. Nothing for 30 minutes so downsized to a tuned HJ 8 and popped a real nice 21" fish. The ice was getting me every other cast and the lake was even starting to skim back over so I called it with 3 beauties. Our season for walleyes on the inland waters closes this week and I don't think I'll get back on them due to the lake ice reforming, so although I'm bummed with only one night it was awesome to get out at least once this spring. I miss my Ohio saugeyes but it is so much fun figuring out these walleyes up here. The best part - no one else was there.


----------



## little guy




----------



## Beepum19

Hey I was curious if you guys are fishing below dams or casting from shore around the lakes.? I mostly fish at pleasant hill spillway and do really well. The problem is the limited space available for fishing. So I'm just wondering if your casting from shore or spillway. Thanks and was also curious what your looking for in a good spot to cast from shore. Thanks and this thread is very informative


----------



## percidaeben

little guy said:


> The ice left 3 days ago at my favorite spot up here in Northern Michigan. Went the next evening and man it was cold. 28* but at least had a light wind. If you soak your braid for an hour with WD 40 you can usually get an hour to fish if the temp stays at 27-28* or better. Was tossing a HJ 10 and letting it sit for 10 seconds. 3rd cast felt no more than a tick and it was on. 23" walleye. A few casts later another one and after a long fight landed a 25" walleye. Nothing for 30 minutes so downsized to a tuned HJ 8 and popped a real nice 21" fish. The ice was getting me every other cast and the lake was even starting to skim back over so I called it with 3 beauties. Our season for walleyes on the inland waters closes this week and I don't think I'll get back on them due to the lake ice reforming, so although I'm bummed with only one night it was awesome to get out at least once this spring. I miss my Ohio saugeyes but it is so much fun figuring out these walleyes up here. The best part - no one else was there.


Man, that's good stuff right there!


----------



## fishslim

Most all are from lakes on shore. But river girls also when right 

Feed zones,shelfs,wind blows areas neat deeper wster...


----------



## Beepum19

Thank you for the info. Will have to try around the edges when the spillway is crowed. Which I think every hour of the day there is people fishing. At pleasant hill your most productive spot at spillway is limited to 2 or 3 anglers with two spots being the best. And when you can wade out it's not bad either


----------



## fishslim

I grew up in Mansfield there are plenty of eyes to be caught in the lake as long as there are no ice. Study your top maps of Lake


----------



## ski

Just got back from a deep water central Ohio lake. was out there all by myself from 8:30-10 and finally caught a saugeye after a very long dry spell. Also, had a very large Muskie on. I got him close to shore and he decided he was not quite ready to come in. He did an about face swam straight out and jumped about 2 feet in the air. ThAt was about when I fell on my butt and he came unhooked. O well, was a fun and beautiful night. Also heard the 9:30 coyotes sound off.
Ski


----------



## Skippy

There's some shore access at P. Hill but not like most lakes. During the summer I've received permission to park in a few driveways during the cold months so as to walk down to the lake. I try to drop off a few bags of cleaned eyes the following summer. There's also a few spots you can park and be fishing in a few minutes. Not all that hard to find.

Unlike Friday night last night was darn near perfect. Caught 6 and turned loose 2 bigger girls. All on Joshy's J5 pearl shad with his stinger hook set up. Look on his web site for it. Only thing I did different was to use a lighter line to the extra treble.

With this time change I'm hoping I can talk the wife into having an earlier dinner time. That way I can at least eat a hot dinner THEN go fishing.


----------



## Beepum19

I caught this one the other day. I kept it and was thinking maybe it took a hook to the mouth and got infected. Hoping to get out tonight durning the snow storm.


----------



## acklac7

Yikes! Not sure what that is, never seen anything like that before. Guess it's an infection?


----------



## 9Left

saugeye herpes?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

zombie.. duhhh guys


----------



## saug-I

Looks like a sewer fish from yuckeye!!


----------



## Redhunter1012

OMG! Nasty


----------



## carp

Last night fishing report from Indian, fish were biting Silktruce, 3.25 josys! 4 keepers , 4 throw backs , my buddy caught 5, and had a few throw backs, we each missed 8-10 hits!


----------



## Rawhide59

Newbie here, have really enjoyed reading this thread. Been learning a lot.
My wife and I had a Sportcraft 272 and a trailer up on Lake Erie for 10 years. Absolutely loved it and had the Walleye fishing down pat. Finally gave it all up back in 09. Got tired of the drive.
Now have a 14' Smokercraft, I hope to fish Alum and Hoover. I will have to learn a new type of fishing technique I believe. That's why I have enjoyed reading all these threads. Lots of knowledge here, and I thank you for that.


----------



## fishslim

Well played at Indian awhile and I ice was getting chewed up in places well by wind.. 3rd spot hit 5 keepers 2 shorts. Could not get last keeper before had to go. But 1/8th ounce lime head jig 2.75 Big Joshy slow rolled right along ice edge was ticket eyes were hitting jig as it pushed under ice edge very Suttle bite had to be paying attention. 1 girl 4 nice males. Had to get home but sun was waking them up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thanks troy... glad you got a few. And glad to here it's not all ice covered...


----------



## jholbrook

For those who fish both: Do you find it more difficult to find winter fish in the deep water lakes?


----------



## fishslim

Not if you find there feeding spots.


----------



## carp

I've hit them all week some days were better than others. I did limit on Sunday. But got fish everyday. Thursday didn't catch a keeper but caught 4 small saugeye. Last night i caught 2 keepers, and 4 total. I downsized 3 times, and ended up throwing a double, 1/16 oz. twister tail rig. This accounted for all fish plus a few big crappies!


----------



## eddyed13

carp said:


> I've hit them all week some days were better than others. I did limit on Sunday. But got fish everyday. Thursday didn't catch a keeper but caught 4 small saugeye. Last night i caught 2 keepers, and 4 total. I downsized 3 times, and ended up throwing a double, 1/16 oz. twister tail rig. This accounted for all fish plus a few big crappies!


I went out last night and couldn't find anything! Only a few spots with open water but glad somebody got into them!


----------



## carp

eddyed13 said:


> I went out last night and couldn't find anything! Only a few spots with open water but glad somebody got into them!


Did you fish Indian Lake eddy13?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

carp said:


> Did you fish Indian Lake eddy13?


Cj brown,I'm assuming? Had another conversation going in another forum.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hmm cj and indian..... 
Melt ice melt!!!!


----------



## eddyed13

carp said:


> Did you fish Indian Lake eddy13?


Yes went to Indian last night!! Went to a few different places!


----------



## eddyed13

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hmm cj and indian.....
> Melt ice melt!!!!


I'm pretty new to Indian.. this thread and a few buddies got me addicted to chasing these saugeyes!


----------



## fishslim

They were lock hawes pretty good yesterday afternoon to dark. I hit 3 1 keeper. Found a small spot with a few called over Jray and he worked it hard till around dark getting some. 

I moved around lake and the ice searching and found current bug fish were not active.. major temp drop from 50's to low 30's put them on hold yesterday.. give it a day or 2 with warmth and water Temps rise just a couple degrees and they will be at it again.


----------



## jray

Ya those fish were definitely in a funky mood yesterday. Hopefully today will be better. I'm planning to start just before dark somewhere . Just have to decide how far I want to drive. Interesting wind out there today we will see.


----------



## reyangelo

I was out prior week and found them hitting 1/4 oz Skippy Red jighead with Solar Flare 3.25 Joshy, slow reeling dragging bottom. One of the two days it was 30mph winds and ~5F, it was beautiful because no one in sight. Best one was 25" and almost 5lbs.

Went out couple days ago almost no wind and no hits in my case. Although, I will be out chasing them in the rain, those are my best sessions.


----------



## acklac7

reyangelo said:


> I was out prior week and found them hitting 1/4 oz Skippy Red jighead with Solar Flare 3.25 Joshy, slow reeling dragging bottom. One of the two days it was 30mph winds and ~5F, it was beautiful because no one in sight. Best one was 25" and almost 5lbs.
> 
> Went out couple days ago almost no wind and no hits in my case. Although, I will be out chasing them in the rain, those are my best sessions.


No pics?

And i'll pay top dollar for them there Skippy jigheads, assuming you got some to spare .

Congrats on the Female, sounds like she was a bit skinny though?


----------



## reyangelo

acklac7 said:


> No pics?
> 
> And i'll pay top dollar for them there Skippy jigheads, assuming you got some to spare .
> 
> Congrats on the Female, sounds like she was a bit skinny though?


----------



## acklac7

Yeah buddy 

Congrats. Def over 5lbs 

Deep Lake?


----------



## Skippy

As Skippy fishes alone 99 percent of the time and he talks to himself a LOT he's developing a split personality. SSssOOoooo this is Skippy number 2... Skippy number 1 said he's so far behind on his jigs that he doesn't know when some will be done.. Stupid guy has been messing with tiny, small and medium flutter spoons during most of his free time. That plus he's bound and determined to wack a 10 pounder before all the big girls drop there eggs.
I'll try talking to him,, BUT,,,


----------



## Saugeyefisher

An I'll look through my stuff. I might have a few I'll pass on to you. Just not sure if there the sizes you need.....

Finally







broke the curse last nite. Worked for 6 bites caught 5 kept 2. Dead sticked rouge in light current. All bites on da pause


----------



## fishslim

Good job Bobby. Way to wait them out. I hit 7 last night all on Tuned jerkbait let wind pull bait along with a slight twitch now and then.


----------



## jray

fishslim said:


> Good job Bobby. Way to wait them out. I hit 7 last night all on Tuned jerkbait let wind pull bait along with a slight twitch now and then.


And I can assure you they weren't that easy as i was one for one right beside him. Lol goofy last couple days with the fish in a funky mood they will turn around soon though. After a beating like that I'm due


----------



## acklac7

Ha, Skippy, I was just Joshin with you / complimenting your work. I got 50 wide-gaped 1/8th oz coming in next week .

But maybe sometime this summer I could use a few 3/16th's - nothing works better for Joshy's. And nothing is more difficult to find, sadly. But first things first: Fishing .

Interested to see what the spoons look like, though.


----------



## acklac7

Nice Girl there Bobby, what she go? 22"?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> Nice Girl there Bobby, what she go? 22"?


On da dot


----------



## odell daniel

hey 


fishslim said:


> Good job Bobby. Way to wait them out. I hit 7 last night all on Tuned jerkbait let wind pull bait along with a slight twitch now and then.


hey Troy, took some silktrues joshys to Fremont today, the walleye love them too, had a fun day catching males in the park.


----------



## carp

Picked up 4 last night! 17.5, 17, 15.5, 15." NO WIND!FLAT! Slow reeling and pausing 1/8 oz., Silktruce, joshys. Was bit 11 times, Caught 5,had 2 others buttoned up for a second or two! Crappies were on fire, talked to many fisherman who limited on them. evening 4:45 till 7:45.


----------



## WestCentralOhio

Are you guys in boats or are you fishing from the banks?


----------



## acklac7

WestCentralOhio said:


> Are you guys in boats or are you fishing from the banks?


In this thread? Almost 100% from the bank.


----------



## WestCentralOhio

acklac7 said:


> In this thread? Almost 100% from the bank.


Cool - I'm going to try Kiser this weekend for Wipers and Stripers. If I'm not catching anything at Kiser I'll head to Indian Lake for Saugeye. I've learned a lot from these threads so hopefully I can apply it this weekend. I grew up fishing Kiser, GMR, and Indian Lake. When fishing IL I would usually only fish for catfish because it was easy and I didn't know how to catch saugeye from the lake. I'd like to mix it up this year and start catching more saugeye. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## acklac7

WestCentralOhio said:


> Cool - I'm going to try Kiser this weekend for Wipers and Stripers. If I'm not catching anything at Kiser I'll head to Indian Lake for Saugeye. I've learned a lot from these threads so hopefully I can apply it this weekend. I grew up fishing Kiser, GMR, and Indian Lake. When fishing IL I would usually only fish for catfish because it was easy and I didn't know how to catch saugeye from the lake. I'd like to mix it up this year and start catching more saugeye. I'll let you know how I do.


You ever need a buddy to hit Kiser with im all ears. Wipes/Stripes are my favorite species to target, and ironically i've never hit Kiser (mainly because im sort of clueless on where to start). I'll throw you some Saugeye tips in exchange .


----------



## fishslim

Well tough bite got to shallow water area as rain was coming down. No wind had it dead calm,few spots nothing then close to dark put jerk bait on and in half hour hit 3 nice girls. Then done moved to spot similar to that one and nothing on jerk so put on a 1/8th ounce pink head jig 2.75 Big Joshy swim bait. Slow steady reeled and hit 5 males. Did not stay long but was well pleased with out come. 

Here is pic of the girls


----------



## gumbygold

I'm beginning to have limited success with tuned jerks. Thanks to all in this thread for helping. Although this wasn't night it was a rainy day-break girl. Rod in the picture has a 15" handle. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiosmallie

fishslim said:


> Well tough bite got to shallow water area as rain was coming down. No wind had it dead calm,few spots nothing then close to dark put jerk bait on and in half hour hit 3 nice girls. Then done moved to spot similar to that one and nothing on jerk so put on a 1/8th ounce pink head jig 2.75 Big Joshy swim bait. Slow steady reeled and hit 5 males. Did not stay long but was well pleased with out come.
> 
> Here is pic of the girls


Nice fish slim! I know that asphalt pattern, great spot


----------



## Mike Hartley

Caught 3 nice keepers at Indian this evening before the wind kicked up. All on joshys slow reeled with pauses.


----------



## 614ahb33

WestCentralOhio said:


> Cool - I'm going to try Kiser this weekend for Wipers and Stripers. If I'm not catching anything at Kiser I'll head to Indian Lake for Saugeye. I've learned a lot from these threads so hopefully I can apply it this weekend. I grew up fishing Kiser, GMR, and Indian Lake. When fishing IL I would usually only fish for catfish because it was easy and I didn't know how to catch saugeye from the lake. I'd like to mix it up this year and start catching more saugeye. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## 614ahb33

WestCentralOhio said:


> Cool - I'm going to try Kiser this weekend for Wipers and Stripers. If I'm not catching anything at Kiser I'll head to Indian Lake for Saugeye. I've learned a lot from these threads so hopefully I can apply it this weekend. I grew up fishing Kiser, GMR, and Indian Lake. When fishing IL I would usually only fish for catfish because it was easy and I didn't know how to catch saugeye from the lake. I'd like to mix it up this year and start catching more saugeye. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## 614ahb33

My bad this weekend... but how far is kiser Lake from Columbus I love fishing for wiper and stripers..


----------



## conley14

what do you guys mean when you say "tuned jerkbait"?


----------



## wallen34

conley14 said:


> what do you guys mean when you say "tuned jerkbait"?


Read back through this thread and all of your questions will be answered.


----------



## WestCentralOhio

614ahb33 said:


> My bad this weekend... but how far is kiser Lake from Columbus I love fishing for wiper and stripers..


About a 75 minutes. It's tough fishing but there are some big ones in there. Odnr experimented with stripers and it didn't go well. I'll fish shallow waters along the bank and hope to get lucky. There seems to be a nice large mouth and catfish population in the lake though. No motor boats...


----------



## 614ahb33

WestCentralOhio said:


> About a 75 minutes. It's tough fishing but there are some big ones in there. Odnr experimented with stripers and it didn't go well. I'll fish shallow waters along the bank and hope to get lucky. There seems to be a nice large mouth and catfish population in the lake though. No motor boats...


Thanks for the info I might try it out this year


----------



## 614ahb33

When is the best time to fish for saugeye at Indian the only place that i only know to fish is the boat ramp I would like find some new spots but going try Friday evening jus to test out


----------



## hoffman24

614ahb33 said:


> When is the best time to fish for saugeye at Indian the only place that i only know to fish is the boat ramp I would like find some new spots but going try Friday evening jus to test out


IMO the best time to fish is the hour before dark and anything after that. I have killed them at 630 and I've done the same at midnight. As far as places I would say explore all around the bottom half of the lake. West, south & east.. you'll find the fishermen


----------



## Skippy

Last 2 late afternoons till a little after dark I've been hitting a spillway. Catching some nice eaters along with a few bigger ones. Before dark they've been liking the 3.25 slims color swim and just before dark that shad colored J5 of Joshy's. Waters been dropping so I've been hooking the J5 out through the side with the jig hook. Rides a little higher and more of a flutter action. Due to the snags I also went with an even lighter line to the stinger hook. Main line is 14 lb. Nano-fil and to the stinger I went to regular 6 lb. mono.
With the water dropping some of the regulars down there have been throwing the 5 inch floating Rapala's. Mostly the silver with a chartreuse back.
Almost glad to see some rain coming our way. Need the water back up a little to move more fish.


----------



## Mike Hartley

Caught 5 today night at Indian all on slow reeled big joshy. 3 females and 2 males. Missed several more weather was nice when the wind died down.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I fished Indian for 3 hours last night. I lost 3 fish, all up close. One of them was a big girl, or I'm assuming. Never did lay eyes on her. She ran drag quite a few times. I would of let her go, but dang I would have loved to seen her. Just a weird thing to lose all three I hooked up with.


----------



## Troy Dave

Hit Indian this afternoon and evening and finally ditched the skunk. Only caught one eye but it was the first since late Jan. I had been blanked my last 5 trips. Caught it on a white joshy slowly hopped along. Was beginning to forget what it felt like to hook one.


----------



## carp

Indians been giving up lots of fish last 2-3 days, My buddies and I have hit 30-40 fish last couple nights! Everything working right now from tight line, to swims, to jigs, to sticks, to bobber and minnows! day or night!


----------



## fishslim

Lake Cumberland was a fantastic fishing trip and we had a blast figuring our how to catch the bass and crappies. When we did by first evening we then introduced the Big Joshy swims from 2.75 to the J5 and they were engaging them. 

But I am back and ready to attack the eyes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Slim glad you guys had fun! 
Carp,glad to here you guys are getting them good again!!!
I opted to go the crappie route this weekend an glad I did. But did hit a eye before the sun came up today about 16".


----------



## Jordy24

_Good afternoon everyone! I am new to posting on this website, although I've been following this forum for couple months now. 
First of all I would just to thank everyone for the great information. I grew up in southeast Ohio and am used to river fishing (Muskingum) spillways for Saugeye, so lake fishing for saugeye is a new experience for me. I am active duty military and moved to Columbus about 2 years ago. I know next to nothing about Alum so I followed my instinct and fished below the spillway a couple of times without any luck. I'm not looking for a handout on anyone's honey hole, but any pointers about regions/depths of the lake would be very much appreciated. I don't have a boat and will be fishing from the bank. 

-Jordy_


----------



## odell daniel

Jordy24 said:


> _Good afternoon everyone! I am new to posting on this website, although I've been following this forum for couple months now.
> First of all I would just to thank everyone for the great information. I grew up in southeast Ohio and am used to river fishing (Muskingum) spillways for Saugeye, so lake fishing for saugeye is a new experience for me. I am active duty military and moved to Columbus about 2 years ago. I know next to nothing about Alum so I followed my instinct and fished below the spillway a couple of times without any luck. I'm not looking for a handout on anyone's honey hole, but any pointers about regions/depths of the lake would be very much appreciated. I don't have a boat and will be fishing from the bank.
> 
> -Jordy_


thank you for your service sir, Indian lake is on fire right now from the shore, south bank has been producing, minnows on the bottom and casting jigs. If you drive around Indian just look for the cars. I cant help you out on Alum I don't fish it much. good luck.


----------



## 9Left

has anyone been fishing the spillway at Indian ?not heading up there, just wondering how the fishing is


----------



## dcool

9Left said:


> has anyone been fishing the spillway at Indian ?not heading up there, just wondering how the fishing is


Haven't fished it myself, but talked to a buddy and he said that he has limited out the last two days.


----------



## hoffman24

Indian chocolate milk? Thinking I'll make the drive out tonight


----------



## Saugeyefisher

No rainy nite bite at suckeye tonight. I took my little cousin an his friend out to See how they handled a big Joshy. Other then lack of bites they did well. I tossed jerks,rip n raps. They tossed Joshys and twisters on different style lead heads,nada...


----------



## WallyEye

What are the conditions, lake temp and clarity, at Indian?


----------



## fishslim

Think temp has dropped mid 40's slow bite last night water clarity most of Lake west in good shape mound wood pure mud. Weather keeps making Temps of water go the wrong way. Heard slow bite this morning


----------



## WallyEye

Thanks. Do you think the bite is better in the evening or early morning, just before sun-up? Was going to give it a try either this evening or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## HappySnag

WallyEye said:


> Thanks. Do you think the bite is better in the evening or early morning, just before sun-up? Was going to give it a try either this evening or early tomorrow morning.


best time to fish is any time you have time,just go fishing,you will have all time deferent experience.i never wory if they bait or not,only after fishing I know if it was good.


----------



## gumbygold

Pulled a few at dusk last night. The big girls sure are fun!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jholbrook

The bite seems to have died past few weeks in the deep-water reservoirs -- at least for me. Water temps around 50 degrees. Is it time to look somewhere else, or am I wasting my effort this time of year?

Thanks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy,you get that 10lber yet? Looks like slim came pretty dang close with a 27-1/2er this week!!! Lol times a running out.......
Troy,btw very nice fish!


----------



## Skippy

Bobby, Putting up with the on and off rain and snow plus a wind that didn't want to quiet sure beats up this old man.
Biggest the last few days/nights has been a 7.4 girl still holding eggs and still swimming. Been doing half way decent using Joshy's J5 shad and a Kalin's blue & silver 3 inch twister tail with a silver jig. Before Joshy's hit the market that blue & silver was a pretty hot twister tail to be throwing.
Troy's 27-1/2 incher has to be one heck of a eye. For the time he puts in he sure deserves it. Congrats Troy. Can't even imagine what and how many he would be catching if he was retired.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol thanks for the update! I can't shake this darn crappie bug....
Every year it hits me antakes me way off my saugeye game. For a couple months....
But your guys reports help,haha......
Hope ya get her the next couple weeks skip,I imagine it'll start winding down after this full moon. Then comes the mid-spring gorging of the fry Can't wait


----------



## Saugeyefisher

There's a sweet pic of it on ig.... caption actually says touch over 27. It's a goodun!


----------



## carp

Bite was very good last night on rocks. Joshys and minnows under bobbers set 3-4ft deep.

Between 3 of us and a kid we had 12 saugeyes with several females still holding eggs!


----------



## Bob4246

If Troy was retired he wouldn't catch nearly as many fish because he'd be paying for his own gas. He'd be fighting the crouds at Alum most evenings. Lol


----------



## crittergitter

I tried Monday night at a couple wind blown spots at Alum. I tried swimbaits and jerkbait. Nothing. Er, correction.......I caught a 12" smallmouth bass.


----------



## fishslim

Been a great 2 weeks of April and wow March was unreal. Got into many fish Ohio eyes and couple 8+ and a easy 9# from shallow lake to West. Most caught in late afternoon in windy areas with big joshy 2.75 and 3.25 swims. Purple flash was busy when partly sunny pure sun the ultimate chartreuse,killer clown and silktruese were very busy. 

Hit many after dark on smithwick rogues lime crush and inferno tiger worked a little faster with short pauses. Deeper lake also produced some healthy girls after dark as well as some river eyes this week. 

Spawn not over yet but the eyes are getting into get busy and feed again post spawn. Hope you have been getting I to them. Here's a few pics one is my beast I released she was not exact measured marked her quickly on rod and later measured 27 1/2" but I think laid out she would have hit 28" no digital to weigh her but way heavier then 8 pounder I hit week before.


----------



## odell daniel

Looks like its been a great spring so far for the "saugeye slayer". thanks for the report Troy.


----------



## Jordy24

Thanks for posting Slim! Girl on top is an absolute beauty!! I haven't spent much time fishing this year but when I have fished I haven't had much luck. These pictures get me fired up and ready to hit the lake/river. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## little guy

fishslim said:


> Been a great 2 weeks of April and wow March was unreal. Got into many fish Ohio eyes and couple 8+ and a easy 9# from shallow lake to West. Most caught in late afternoon in windy areas with big joshy 2.75 and 3.25 swims. Purple flash was busy when partly sunny pure sun the ultimate chartreuse,killer clown and silktruese were very busy.
> 
> Hit many after dark on smithwick rogues lime crush and inferno tiger worked a little faster with short pauses. Deeper lake also produced some healthy girls after dark as well as some river eyes this week.
> 
> Spawn not over yet but the eyes are getting into get busy and feed again post spawn. Hope you have been getting I to them. Here's a few pics one is my beast I released she was not exact measured marked her quickly on rod and later measured 27 1/2" but I think laid out she would have hit 28" no digital to weigh her but way heavier then 8 pounder I hit week before.


As my Dad would say, "you better be careful or you may develop a habit!"


----------



## fishslim

Developed into a sickness


----------



## gumbygold

5/4. Rainy, evening and overcast. 3 males in 3 casts on the tuned jerkbait. Another 3 over the next hour. Alum.

P.S. First three came on the Evergreen 115. They love this bait. 2nd three on P10.


----------



## crittergitter

I was there last night and didn't fare well at all. I was mostly throwing blade baits and joshy swims. I'm just about convinced that I am the worlds worst saugeye fisherman!!!


----------



## gumbygold

crittergitter said:


> I was there last night and didn't fare well at all. I was mostly throwing blade baits and joshy swims. I'm just about convinced that I am the worlds worst saugeye fisherman!!!


It took me a LONG time of reading this thread and practicing. I still can't come close to Slim, etc. but I'm getting it now. It's not easy.


----------



## Earthworms

gumbygold said:


> 5/4. Rainy, evening and overcast. 3 males in 3 casts on the tuned jerkbait. Another 3 over the next hour. Alum.
> 
> P.S. First three came on the Evergreen 115. They love this bait. 2nd three on P10.


Going out tonight?


----------



## gumbygold

Earthworms said:


> Going out tonight?


Can't man, I'll text you next time. Maybe early tomorrow AM.


----------



## chriscreek

bit of a late post but i was out sunday afternoon on alum as the rain rolled in. the saugeye wouldn't stop biting. thats what you call a rainy night bite.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

chriscreek said:


> bit of a late post but i was out sunday afternoon on alum as the rain rolled in. the saugeye wouldn't stop biting. thats what you call a rainy night bite.


Nice! Any nicer fish? Out of the dozens I've got the last month or so none over 20". Last year I got a 23" an I think year before twin 22"s both this time of year, with fronts rolling through at nite.
All on crankbaits,red eye shad and risto raps.
It's funny how I can always get a decent summer nite bite at alum,and the river. But never suckeye


----------



## ristorap

Saugeyefisher said:


> All on crankbaits,red eye shad and risto raps


 What size risto raps do you use?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Not sure on the exact size. But I think the smallest or second smallest.
They are a very under rated bait. They catch the crap out of lake Erie walleye as well....


----------



## ristorap

I trolled with the #4 and #5 the 2 smallest ones. I try to be careful using them since they don't make them anymore.


----------



## fishtank

Would like to know what type of bags or boxes you late night bank & river fisherman 
Carry. Also what do you try to stuff in them ? Can't take everything .if this has already 
Been covered sorry . New to site...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I stuff Planos with jigs/twister,jigs/joshys,floating and suspending jerkbaits,lipless cranks,blade baits,a few shad style cranks both deep and shallow divers. A few flukes. And a small Plano with crappie stuff. Snaps in a small pill bottle,needle nose,head lamp,flash light. All stuffed in a duffle style tackle bag. If I really want to pack light a put a little of everything in one Plano an a 5 gallon bucket.
Oh ya a couple square bills to. Especially for the warmer water bite


----------



## fishtank

Thanks for the reply . Went a time or two this spring .ill prepared .I 'm a little older and if nothing falls off befor fall I might give it another try.was hoping not to have to carry to much gear. Thanks again


----------



## ristorap

I use a Plano box - jerkbaits, shallow crankbaits. In a plastic bag I put swim baits, jig heads in a pill bottle, snaps in a pill bottle, needle nose pliers, scissors, nail clippers, tape measure, head lamp. I put all of that in a 5 gal. bucket.


----------



## BrettSass844

Awesome thread! Thank you for all the contributions. Looking forward to trying these methods with fall approaching. I'm 90 min south of IL but have some local options. Come on cooler weather...


----------



## fishslim

Its getting that time to start tuning them Jerkbaits up. Fish have been biting the last month for me at night on Jerjbaits and red ege traps as well as Big Joshy Swims.


----------



## odell daniel

my favorite time of year....


----------



## Skippy

Nice ones Troy. Last weeks full moon had a decent afternoon bite going on throwing pulse blade baits in 6 to10 foot of water. 
Lots of weed beds dieing off but finding the green weed beds and throwing Joshy's J5, electric shad has been worth it. Some nice bass mixed in with the eyes.


----------



## kingfisher72

How are you guys working the red eye baits? Are you jigging them in or reeling them like a crankbait??


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingfisher72 said:


> How are you guys working the red eye baits? Are you jigging them in or reeling them like a crankbait??


I switch up till they tell me which ones working best. For me in the summer though steady real seams the best,why ticking along bottom with a quick pause now an again. Come november-spring I like to hop it back to me


----------



## BrettSass844

Just got back from enjoying this view for a week... 




  








IMG_7497




__
BrettSass844


__
Sep 17, 2017







You know you got it bad when you were more excited about the package waiting in the mail for you at home! 




  








IMG_7721




__
BrettSass844


__
Sep 17, 2017







Bring on the cool weather and cold nights!!!


----------



## Skippy

"""WAIT A SECOND""" There's NO J5's !!!!!! Sacrilege


----------



## BrettSass844

Lol. I will be getting some of those soon. Waiting on a dozen new jerkbaits, lead strips and trebles now. 

Baby steps on the fall gear!


----------



## cpete2056

Love jerkbaits


----------



## Skippy

Well it's getting on that time of year even thou the weather is still on the warm side. If you get the time it mite help someone, go to the In Fisherman web site and type in, "Full moon walleyes". 
It covers a lot of good info one of which is something that Troy, fishslim, has been talking about in many of his posts. Currents and how walleyes and I do believe even more so how saugeyes relate to them this time of the year. 
Been having a fair early evening bite throwing pulse blades and depending on the water color the smaller red eyes. Toward dark Joshy's 3.25 glow perch or his silktreuse. J5's in electric shad with a stinger hook has been putting a few nicer eyes in the boat also. 
Was out last night and like AJ said in one of his posts, I think the saugeyes were sleeping. Didn't get even a bump from shore at the 3 places I tryed at.


----------



## wallen34

Was out this morning looking for smallies but got distracted by the eyeballs. They were stacked tight in a current seam, I caught them slow reeling a 2.75" Joshy sand shiner with a 1/8 ounce lime green head. The key was making sure to keep contact with bottom which was difficult with all the current. I've been getting more and more recently, the time is rapidly approaching!!


----------



## jray

Just saw the weather for next week I've been waiting for a forecast like that for some time now, it's on fellas.


----------



## fishslim

yes i am as ancy as the rest of you. Bring on the chill factor the eyes are ready to go nuts. 

Went out Friday late i to Saturday morning at Alum was just to nice out to not try,the moon was big and bright and just alittle chop on water. tried a trap at first 1 smallie then went jerk bait awhile not a sniff. Put on jig and 3.25 Big Joshy and started paralleling the shore that dropped pretty quick into deep water and it was on. 12 Smallies 5 rock bass and 4 eater size eyes.

What a blast it was seeing some quality smallies sky out of the water in the moon light. got 3 over 18" biggedt was 20 1/4" fat an sassy girl with great markings. Well to end the now morning. i put on a 5" Slims bait on 1/4 ounce jig with stinger and 3rd cast i felt weight set hook and pole doubled and set there then like a shot a massive Muskie cleared the water and then took off peeling line only to launch again again and throw my swim. she was easy 50" i got a 47" last fall and this was way bigger and thicker. 

All in all was just a great night of fishing. first clue were getting close when the bass are getting busy then the eyes are not far behind . phone was almost dead so only took pic of the biggest Smallie of the night.


----------



## linebacker43

Beautiful!!!


----------



## kraftmatic

What kind of line do you use?


----------



## acklac7

kraftmatic said:


> What kind of line do you use?


Walmart Special Mono 

I kid, Power-pro or Sufix 832 braid is line of choice for most of us. A few switch it up come freezing temps, im sure Troy can elaborate on that.


----------



## fishslim

my line is Suffix performance braid 10# real cold i go with P-Line 10#


----------



## kraftmatic

Thanks. Any leaders


----------



## acklac7

kraftmatic said:


> Thanks. Any leaders


Most don't use one.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Found a few willing to play yesterday with a friend. Caught them on flukes,and red eye shads. Both aggresivly hopped off the bottom. Lost a lot of hits yesterday. Pretty shallow water,like 2/3 feet deep. 
Heres 5 of the 7 caught. Water temp was 67


----------



## zaraspook

Saugeyefisher said:


> Found a few willing to play yesterday with a friend. Caught them on flukes,and red eye shads. Both aggresivly hopped off the bottom. Lost a lot of hits yesterday. Pretty shallow water,like 2/3 feet deep.
> Heres 5 of the 7 caught. Water temp was 67
> View attachment 247575


Yum! Yum! Yum!


----------



## jholbrook

What kicks off the fall bite? If I were to look at the 10 day weather report, what conditions should I look for? Cool temps? Falling barometer? Strong winds? Nearing a full moon?

I have found little rhyme or reason as to when saugeye bite.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Any changes. Consistant warm up=not good. Clouds,wind,rain,sleet,snow. Anything but the current weather


----------



## Skippy

Truth be told, there is NO magic switch that turns them on. It's just a slowly building thing. The fish and all critters know with the changing weather, less sun light, colder air and water temperatures they have to stock up, put on a reserve of fat tissue. Females need to grow there eggs and know they need more food. 
Don't know if I said that quite right but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol and with all this said. Im sure there is someone out there today in this t-shirt bright sunny weather catching them.

We all have those different indicators we look for. 
If we get a good day of rain followed bye some cold windy days it wont hurt anything thats for sure!!
A few years ago i think it was hurricane sandy,rolled through bringing strong wind an sideways rain. It lasted a couple days. It cane through i think mid-week the first week of november ( i dont remember exacly). Prior to this the fishing was slow-fair where i was mostly fishing at. The night this system came rolling through kicked off probobly a week of some of the best fishing ive ever had! The lake was down a bit from summer evaporation,this front brought the lake up 6/8 " and even more on the side of the lake the wind was blowing into. I was working 2 different channels about a mile from each other it was a ball.


----------



## jray

I had an interesting experience last night. Was spot hopping around for a couple hours and picking up enough short eyes and decent bass and crappie to keep me busy. I always shine my headlight in the water when I'm ready to leave which is good to tell you what you missed. The last spot I was at I clicked on the light and couldn't believe how many eyes I saw. They weren't "sleeping" on the bottom they were more cruising. I hopped my swim bait through and watched them turning at it but not committing. So i grabbed a crappie rod with 4 pound mono and a clear 1/32 jig and plastic. Nothing. Well finesse struck out so my last ditch effort was to walk back to the truck and grab a jerk bait. It had lead on it from last year and to my surprise sat a little nose heavy with the flouro leader but not bad. First cast 10 second pause blam! Caught 4 eaters real quick before I'm assuming this tiny little area got torn up from the splashing. Just another example that saugeye do what they want whenever they want.


----------



## jholbrook

So... Saugeyefisher, short term, look for the nights before weather changes for the worse: cold front, wind, rain, snow.

And Skippy, the fall feed bags come on when they come on? No magic water temperature or anything that gets 'em going?

Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jholbrook said:


> So... Saugeyefisher, short term, look for the nights before weather changes for the worse: cold front, wind, rain, snow.
> 
> And Skippy, the fall feed bags come on when they come on? No magic water temperature or anything that gets 'em going?
> 
> Thanks for the help, guys.


Before during after all of the above. Really hard to say exacly. You never know when there gonna eat good. I dont have the option of plannong my trips around the weather. I pick days i can get free,an go regardless of weather


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jray said:


> I had an interesting experience last night. Was spot hopping around for a couple hours and picking up enough short eyes and decent bass and crappie to keep me busy. I always shine my headlight in the water when I'm ready to leave which is good to tell you what you missed. The last spot I was at I clicked on the light and couldn't believe how many eyes I saw. They weren't "sleeping" on the bottom they were more cruising. I hopped my swim bait through and watched them turning at it but not committing. So i grabbed a crappie rod with 4 pound mono and a clear 1/32 jig and plastic. Nothing. Well finesse struck out so my last ditch effort was to walk back to the truck and grab a jerk bait. It had lead on it from last year and to my surprise sat a little nose heavy with the flouro leader but not bad. First cast 10 second pause blam! Caught 4 eaters real quick before I'm assuming this tiny little area got torn up from the splashing. Just another example that saugeye do what they want whenever they want.


Do you think it was the floro leader that helped out? Assuming your fishing the lake i think your fishing.


----------



## jray

You know me too well. To answer your question I almost always use one with a swivel not just when I fish that lake because if I get a hankering to throw a pulse blade which I often do, I love how little it tangles. And because my head cannot take the thought that tying a couple extra knots might buy another bite. And I think many of us have seen it help at really clear deep lakes. I do not like the way jerks sit with a flouro leader and I never have any trouble punishing them all winter long tied to braid dead sticking. I just couldn't believe I could get them to hit that this time of year when they wouldn't touch anything else.


----------



## jray

jholbrook said:


> So... Saugeyefisher, short term, look for the nights before weather changes for the worse: cold front, wind, rain, snow.
> 
> And Skippy, the fall feed bags come on when they come on? No magic water temperature or anything that gets 'em going?
> 
> Thanks for the help, guys.


My thoughts on it are this. Until the water gets below let's say 60 the bite will be hit or miss. Warm fronts will generally suck but a good cold/storm front will sometimes fire them up. That being said when we say good bite we mean stand in one spot and catch several fish in a predictable fashion at least I do (could be the 5th spot I try I'm not that good lol) when the water cools down that much I pay more attention to moon phases and wind direction and several years of miles walked and hours of work can have you pretty much calling your shots. Until it cools down spend your time scouting looking for bait and spots and you can pick off a couple here or there along the way. If you fish a shallow lake and you see a 50 degree or lower high temp with some wind and maybe rain, somewhere someone will be thumping a few.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jray said:


> You know me too well. To answer your question I almost always use one with a swivel not just when I fish that lake because if I get a hankering to throw a pulse blade which I often do, I love how little it tangles. And because my head cannot take the thought that tying a couple extra knots might buy another bite. And I think many of us have seen it help at really clear deep lakes. I do not like the way jerks sit with a flouro leader and I never have any trouble punishing them all winter long tied to braid dead sticking. I just couldn't believe I could get them to hit that this time of year when they wouldn't touch anything else.


Im with you 1,ooo % on that. An is why i use a leader,for vibritating baits.


----------



## CarolinaKid

jray said:


> You know me too well. To answer your question I almost always use one with a swivel not just when I fish that lake because if I get a hankering to throw a pulse blade which I often do, I love how little it tangles. And because my head cannot take the thought that tying a couple extra knots might buy another bite. And I think many of us have seen it help at really clear deep lakes. I do not like the way jerks sit with a flouro leader and I never have any trouble punishing them all winter long tied to braid dead sticking. I just couldn't believe I could get them to hit that this time of year when they wouldn't touch anything else.


What don't you like about a flouro leader on the jerk baits? Interesting to hear you have no problems with straight braid. That'll clear some head trash for me...


----------



## jray

The weight of the flouro makes the bait sit nose down. You could probably get away with mono or getting funky with different hook weights and split ring weights put in different places on a 3 hook bait. The other thing is most jerk bites are in low light anyway. I use 6 pound braid after it gets below freezing and the fish don't seem to care about it.


----------



## reyangelo

Great information exchanges, love reading this stuff. One thing already mentioned and I will repeat is scouting (foot patrol plus cast/test waters). I have been actively scouting past month plus for upcoming Saugeyes and on some instances had some great turn out already. Scouting helps define what locations and practice (familiar yourself) the methods on targeting with specific lures. I know a couple locations off a sandbar that I can throw everything without too many worries of snags. Then there are the special locations deemed snag city which I make sure not to drag anything in the bottom. Scouting helps me understand the drop offs and transitions too, especially if I was at the spots on prior occasions via boat/kayak. Everyday before I even leave the house I am pre-Scouting too...meaning I am using maps/depths charts, temperature/winds, moon, etc before I even leave the house on some occasions. As a novice, scouting has helped me plenty through the years.

Just last week I was hitting three locations catching my limit, a dozen bass, plus a Muskie (lost muskie at the banks plus it ruined the clutch on my reel). Again, great information and keep it coming. Pic of last weeks eye which they mostly hit swims slow reeling near bottom; this was at midnight so bad pic since I work in the dark. TightLines.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Got yesterday an hit 2 spots from 2-dark. 
Wind was blowing good but warm an sunny.
Nothingg at the first spot. Second spot was a bit better an had both bait an current. Picked off 6/7 chunky bass a dink crappie, a dink wiper,an 6 dink eyes. An dropped a nice 23/24" eye dragging on the bank. 
Clown vibe,an jigs/minnows ruled the day,fishing about 4' of water.
A buddy of mine hit a half dozen bass on a sq bill. The bass were busting shad all around us. All about 12-16" butterballs


----------



## Skippy

3 hours last night. Dark of the moon and not 1 bump. Can't hit them all the time. Good luck out there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mid week next week is looking promising. Will more then likely finish up my fall chores around the house this weekend,an gear up to fish hard next week-into the weekend. Hoping theres actually some rain with this system unlike the last....


----------



## percidaeben

Saugeyefisher said:


> Mid week next week is looking promising. Will more then likely finish up my fall chores around the house this weekend,an gear up to fish hard next week-into the weekend. Hoping theres actually some rain with this system unlike the last....


Be nice to get like a 2 day steady cool rain!


----------



## acklac7

Skippy said:


> 3 hours last night. Dark of the moon and not 1 bump. Can't hit them all the time. Good luck out there.


Got one fish tonight in the same spot where I crushed them 3 weeks ago during the Harvest moon. Almost identical conditions in regards to flow, clarity, time, water temp. However completely opposite in regards to Lunar Phase. Interesting. Always thought the Moon played a huge role in Spring, but not so much in Fall. Guess I thought wrong.

That said I wound up getting bored, so headlamp blazing I went scouting for sets of Eyeballs. After a bit of searching I once again found them "snoozing" in the shallows. After spending a few minutes watching them (from mere feet away) I got the idea to drop a bait in front of there face, see if maybe that would wake them up? Surely they wouldn't hit it, right? But maybe it would wake them up?

So I grabbed my rod and dropped a Joshy down about an inch infront of one of the smaller Eye's nose - headlamp blazing and everything (Mind you im basically standing right on top of the fish). Twitched it twice: Nothing. Twitched it a couple times more, then swam it in circles... THOSE EYEBALLS MOVED! Someone just got woke up from a Nap  Twitched my rod tip a few more times, then slowly pulled that Joshy up to the surface; wouldn't you know that Saugeye shot up and took a swipe at at! Not even a spilt second after hitting the bait he bolted, and bolted fast! - At that point im guessing he finally put two and two together and realized he'd been had.

Found two others a short time later; exact same scenario! Then my headlamp died and the fun came to and end. Sucks because I would have stayed down there for hours stalking, observing and then finally toying with those S-eye, man alive was that entertaining. Sporting? No, not sporting at all. But man alive was that some great entertainment!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

acklac7 said:


> Got one fish tonight in the same spot where I crushed them 3 weeks ago during the Harvest moon. Almost identical conditions in regards to flow, clarity, time, water temp. However completely opposite in regards to Lunar Phase. Interesting. Always thought the Moon played a huge role in Spring, but not so much in Fall. Guess I thought wrong.
> 
> That said I wound up getting bored, so headlamp blazing I went scouting for sets of Eyeballs. After a bit of searching I once again found them "snoozing" in the shallows. After spending a few minutes watching them (from mere feet away) I got the idea to drop a bait in front of there face, see if maybe that would wake them up? Surely they wouldn't hit it, right? But maybe it would wake them up?
> 
> So I grabbed my rod and dropped a Joshy down about an inch infront of one of the smaller Eye's nose - headlamp blazing and everything (Mind you im basically standing right on top of the fish). Twitched it twice: Nothing. Twitched it a couple times more, then swam it in circles... THOSE EYEBALLS MOVED! Someone just got woke up from a Nap  Twitched my rod tip a few more times, then slowly pulled that Joshy up to the surface; wouldn't you know that Saugeye shot up and took a swipe at at! Not even a spilt second after hitting the bait he bolted, and bolted fast! - At that point im guessing he finally put two and two together and realized he'd been had.
> 
> Found two others a short time later; exact same scenario! Then my headlamp died and the fun came to and end. Sucks because I would have stayed down there for hours stalking, observing and then finally toying with those S-eye, man alive was that entertaining. Sporting? No, not sporting at all. But man alive was that some great entertainment!
> 
> View attachment 247831
> View attachment 247832


Water wolves


----------



## All Eyes

If saugeye are good at anything, it's throwing a wrench in conventional wisdom. There are days when everything you think you know is the working in the complete opposite direction. This article doesn't pertain to fall fishing, but a good read nonetheless that describes what I'm talking about. Written by the late great Jim Corey. 
Speed And Size For Winter Eyes
It has long been accepted as truth that when the water temperature dips
to its coldest in mid-Winter, Walleye anglers should choose slower and
smaller presentations. The majority of the local walleye and saugeye
fishermen subscribe to the belief that the way to target these mid-winter
fish is to dig out those tiny jigs, spoons, jigging lures, or bladebaits that
have gathered rust throughout the warm water season. In my home area
in East Central Ohio we seldom get a long hard-water season. Open water
often lasts well into January on the inland lakes and we can usually get
our boats in the water by mid February. There was one extremely mild
winter a few years back when we kept the boats out all winter. Some of
us here have a different idea about these mid-winter cold water 'eyes.


A few years ago, my long-time fishing partner Jim Yoder and I were fishing for saugeyes on Piedmont Lake
in East Central Ohio. It was mid January and, for weeks, the temperatures had been dropping into the 20's at
night with daytime highs in the 40's. Nearly every morning we had to break thin skim ice for about a hundred
yards to reach open water but by noon it would all be gone. Surface water temperatures were always around
35 to 38 degrees by mid-afternoon.
There were a number of other anglers fishing the same lake that year and most of the fish caught were small
to medium Jacks. Big females were rare. Most of the fishermen were using tried and true methods, based on
smaller baits and lures, and everyone was catching fish. With the cold water and the abundance of those
perfect eating size fish, Jimmy and I were each taking a few fish home to stock our freezers.

When we cleaned these fish we were noticing that the size of the shad that they were eating was very large.
A 16" saugeye could have as many as four or five shad in the 4" to 7" range in it's stomach. Were these
winter-kill shad or were these saugeyes actively seeking and chasing large shad on a regular basis?

On one of our next excursions, we decided to try to imitate the size of the shad that we had been seeing in
the stomachs of the fish we had been taking home. We began by drastically increasing the size of the bait or
lure we were using. In the area of the lake we were fishing water depths dropped to 30', in places, with most of
the fish relating to a mid-lake roadbed that topped out around 15'. We began using large chubs, suckers, or shiners with stinger hooks in the same areas and, although we caught some fish, there was really not much difference in our success.

Then, after spending several fishless hours after a cold front rolled through we decided to call it quits, but,
stubborn as we were, we just had to fish our way back to the ramp. Tying on larger, 1/2 ounce jigs, we added
4" plastic tails and large, 6" sucker minnows with stinger hooks. Firing up the gas motor, we let line out until
our rod tips were jerking as the heavy jigs were digging into the bottom as we moved along, out in the basin,
in 25' to 30' of water.

We probably caught over a dozen fish on that trip back, and all of them were females. The largest was just
over 6 pounds. Since then we have done this often enough to convince ourselves that these fish didn't
necessarily want a small or slow bait. Over the years we have tweaked and fine-tuned our presentations to
the point where we can usually catch nice fish, even on the worst days, by speeding up and bulking up, even
in that cold winter water.

We have tried this approach on walleye waters to find out if this was a method more suited to saugeyes and
have seen no difference. There seem to be two kinds of bites. The best and easiest bite is one that allows us
to eliminate the use of live bait and keep our hands and fingers warm and dry. The same big jigs and 3" to 4" tails, digging into the bottom and kicking up puffs of mud and sand, can provide some exciting action when
pulled at 3/4 to 1 MPH with the gas motor.

On days when the bite is slow, a live bait rig with a 3/8 to 1/2 ounce egg sinker about 2 feet ahead of a
floating jighead with a large shiner or sucker minnow and a stinger hook can put good numbers of fish in the
boat. Again we are pulling these baits with the gas motor. The downside of this was the lack of smaller fish for
the freezer, but it didn't usually take long in the morning to put a few Jacks in the boat with smaller and slower
baits and lures.

We missed being able to use our methods this past winter. We had safe ice by mid December and it lasted
through late February. Very few big saugeyes were caught from Piedmont Lake through the ice this year but
the numbers of 12" to 20" fish were staggering. After ice-out we were on the lake, trying to find those bigger
females, but they had apparently already begun to move out of the deeper basins and just weren't there to find.

Maybe next winter, if the weather is mild and the lakes remain free of ice, we can once again fire up the
gas motor and confirm the opinions of the traditional crew, that we are indeed just a little bit crazy, to be
moving that fast or using baits that big, in the middle of winter.

If your home waters stay free of ice this coming winter season, and if the fish that you are cleaning look to
have been feeding on larger prey, try doing just the opposite of the tried and true. Try some speed and some
size for those mid-winter 'eyes!


----------



## fishslim

All Eyes i am a firm believer of using larger baits in cold weather times. largest jerk baits i can find and large 5" swims. 

If not producing i will start down sizing some to see what there wanting. but jerk baits #14 huskies and super rouges are loaded in my tackle in the cold months. 

This is shore fishing i am talking about big trap baits can knock them dead as well at cetain times and water temps.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

We found a couple bites each this morning. Water less then 3'. Red eye shads/vibes/flicker shad. Fish are on the good size all over 21" 
Was pretty tough though


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> We found a couple bites each this morning. Water less then 3'. Red eye shads/vibes/flicker shad. Fish are on the good size all over 21"
> Was pretty tough though
> View attachment 247952


nice job dude ! i use the same tape measure when i put fall largemouths in the freezer .


----------



## midoh39

So this is more of a random thought question but I’m just curious about this. A lot of the older pictures I see of saugeye say from like the 90’s for example the dark blotches on these fish seem so much more distinct to me for some reason as opposed to the fish I’ve been catching. Any reason for this or is it just the older cameras haha
As I said it is a random thought I was just wondering about
And just a side report the river where I’m at is giving up at least one quality eye no matter which stretch we fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Made a couple lunch stops today hoping the wind would stir something up,imcluding some dirt/bottom debris,man that water was clear! 
Looked for wind pounded areas but couldnt find any off colored water. Fished only 30 minutes. Just a dink crappie suspended out in no mans land way off the drop off i was fishing. Tried downsizing to find more. But nada. 
Gonna get back out friday somewhere


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mid,i think it has more to do with water clarity an bottom type when it comes to the parterns an blotches.


----------



## acklac7

Yeah, Saugeye seem to be constantly changing colors, at least in the Rivers. They'll go from almost white with no blotches (Muddy water) to nearly black (Shallow, heavily-shaded clear water) to my personal favorite Golden-Yellow (Shallow, clear, sun-drenched water). Don't see the color changes near as much on the lake fish for whatever reason.


----------



## midoh39

Thanks guys, it was a random thought. The fish I catch from the river are a lot darker then fish from the lake I fish. But I guess to me old photos look much more distinct with the markings


----------



## All Eyes

midoh39 said:


> So this is more of a random thought question but I’m just curious about this. A lot of the older pictures I see of saugeye say from like the 90’s for example the dark blotches on these fish seem so much more distinct to me for some reason as opposed to the fish I’ve been catching. Any reason for this or is it just the older cameras haha
> As I said it is a random thought I was just wondering about
> And just a side report the river where I’m at is giving up at least one quality eye no matter which stretch we fish


Saugeye, like other species, have the ability to change color in a short period of time to match environmental conditions. Stress of being caught can cause a chameleon like change in dark spots and bars that can fade in little time once the fish is landed. I have taken pictures of saugeye shortly after being caught and again after getting them home, and they can sometimes look completely different.


----------



## All Eyes

fishslim said:


> All Eyes i am a firm believer of using larger baits in cold weather times. largest jerk baits i can find and large 5" swims.
> 
> If not producing i will start down sizing some to see what there wanting. but jerk baits #14 huskies and super rouges are loaded in my tackle in the cold months.
> 
> This is shore fishing i am talking about big trap baits can knock them dead as well at cetain times and water temps.


Big baits such as the ones you describe are about all I use this time of year, but generally fished slow. Especially after dark. Rattle traps may be an exception, but stick baits like the Rouges have always worked best for me on a very slow retrieve with long pauses and twitches. Speeding up the presentation to trigger cold water saugeye seems odd to me. Jim Corey, not unlike yourself, was one of those guys that could catch a limit of eyes in a bird bath. Some of his methods seemed unconventional, but effective.


----------



## Monark22

Anybody heading out tonight before the ramp n front moves in late? I'm thinking it should stir something up? Maybe...water has to have gone down 10 degrees since last Friday.


----------



## fishslim

will be rolling out some where soon. shallow lakes been wakingvup real well. Friday in rain 25+ keeper eyes swims and jerks. Just saying don't wait till dark to use those jerk baits right now


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Changed it up an drove west thismorning till i ran into a hole to fish. Me an a friend started at 645 tossing smithwicks in da dark. Before it got light out we had two on the bank and had lost 4/5 good bites an landed 3/4 dinkers.hitting on the pause in 3/4ft.


That tapered off as we hit one more on a red eye.

Went to refill are coffees an back at it the next 4 spots either to many people for us or no wind/current or bites after 10/15 min ea.

Last spot payed off tossing 3/16 an 1/4 oz vibes in 4+'of water with a really slow current creeping along. Color didnt matter. A few came on a slow roll the rest on the drop of a hop. We used gold/orange, white,chartruse,orange. Cycled through 25 or so fish here to get the next ten. No size today but got enough 15"+ to punch are two tickets...
Better quality fish came on sticks. Rest on blades.
Was a fun day full of bites. An the cooler water has them pulling really hard right now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Pulse blade baits
Otber then the online store,anyone know who carries a good supply? Bass pro shops i dont think is gonna order more,says he aint selling enough. Having problems using his website... i need the 3/16....


----------



## Big Joshy

They bit last night for me. Hopped around and found Scattered fish but enough bites and quality to make me hang around up there in the cold wind. First few came on jerkbait then later the wind kicked just a tad and the clouds cleared and showed the moon and the swimbait got them going good. Bigger females gave some bone jarring hits that really made me forget about the cold! Kept 5 and lost several that tore off the jerkbait. Lots of fish had the back hook of the jerkbait and some clean whiff hits also. Felt like the actual time they were actively feeding was a very short window. The other species started hitting in that little window of time also, crappie, bass etc. Good pile for a fish fry! 3 that went 21-23” Biggest two had young of year bluegills in their stomach, smaller eyes had 4 inch shad, hmmm what does it all mean? LOL


----------



## percidaeben

Beautiful fish Josh!


----------



## Skippy

Got 2 the other afternoon on your 3.25 orange ones you just made. Both of those had crayfish in them. Ya just never know. Goofy fish.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Sounds like me.... if the wife puts it on the table, I'm probably gonna eat it.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> Changed it up an drove west thismorning till i ran into a hole to fish. Me an a friend started at 645 tossing smithwicks in da dark. Before it got light out we had two on the bank and had lost 4/5 good bites an landed 3/4 dinkers.hitting on the pause in 3/4ft.
> 
> 
> That tapered off as we hit one more on a red eye.
> 
> Went to refill are coffees an back at it the next 4 spots either to many people for us or no wind/current or bites after 10/15 min ea.
> 
> Last spot payed off tossing 3/16 an 1/4 oz vibes in 4+'of water with a really slow current creeping along. Color didnt matter. A few came on a slow roll the rest on the drop of a hop. We used gold/orange, white,chartruse,orange. Cycled through 25 or so fish here to get the next ten. No size today but got enough 15"+ to punch are two tickets...
> Better quality fish came on sticks. Rest on blades.
> Was a fun day full of bites. An the cooler water has them pulling really hard right now.
> View attachment 248480





Saugeyefisher said:


> Changed it up an drove west thismorning till i ran into a hole to fish. Me an a friend started at 645 tossing smithwicks in da dark. Before it got light out we had two on the bank and had lost 4/5 good bites an landed 3/4 dinkers.hitting on the pause in 3/4ft.
> 
> 
> That tapered off as we hit one more on a red eye.
> 
> Went to refill are coffees an back at it the next 4 spots either to many people for us or no wind/current or bites after 10/15 min ea.
> 
> Last spot payed off tossing 3/16 an 1/4 oz vibes in 4+'of water with a really slow current creeping along. Color didnt matter. A few came on a slow roll the rest on the drop of a hop. We used gold/orange, white,chartruse,orange. Cycled through 25 or so fish here to get the next ten. No size today but got enough 15"+ to punch are two tickets...
> Better quality fish came on sticks. Rest on blades.
> Was a fun day full of bites. An the cooler water has them pulling really hard right now.
> View attachment 248480



very well done dude !


----------



## Duck391

I snuck out last for about an hour, tossed around a slims Joshy for awhile with no luck, switched over to the rogue and got a couple small ones at 15 and 16". Wish I had some more time to search around. It's pretty crazy the size baits these things go after in the fall.


----------



## Skippy

Off and on rain the rest of the week and a full moon Saturday night. Get off the couch and get out there. 
Just 1 small one for me last night in 2 1/2 hours. Mes sen with a few different things.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya ive been itching to get back out,might try it tomarrow after work for a couple hours. Wife dont start work till 9pm so only have a short window. 
Hope this rain makes its way to the rivers and lakes this time,they could use it.


----------



## midoh39

Last 2 trips for me have been fantastic. Got out once last week got my limit but had to sort through quite a few dinks. Last night handed roughly 35-40 fish no exaggeration... many of these fish were dinks but if I were taking fish home my limit would’ve been 18-23” fish.
What’s really been helping me out especially yesterday was learning a new tactic. For example I was never a big blade guy, but yesterday I landed 15 on one once I figured out how they wanted the retrieve. The rest of my fish including the better keepers were all on jerks.
I hope to be out tomorrow!


----------



## Earthworms

Alum producing from shore yet.


----------



## acklac7

Not to say this thread has got off track. But a couple of basics for those who may have missed it:

Make sure your Stickbaits suspend perfectly in the water column, and suspend _perfectly level_.

Was out with with a buddy a few nights back; I was crushing them, he was getting nothing. Same bait, same retrieve.

After me out-doing him 6-0 I said "Twitch that stickbait, then pause it at my feet". Sure enough, he twitched that stickbait and it immediately nosed down, then sunk a bit.

Nope, that won't cut it.

This time of year TUNE YOUR STICKS! Tune them perfect! Tune them to the point you curse up a storm when loosing one! More often then not that's the key; a perfectly tuned stickbait, especially from here on out!


----------



## midoh39

acklac7 said:


> Not to say this thread has got off track. But a couple of basics for those who may have missed it:
> 
> Make sure your Stickbaits suspend perfectly in the water column, and suspend _perfectly level_.
> 
> Was out with with a buddy a few nights back; I was crushing them, he was getting nothing. Same bait, same retrieve.
> 
> After me out-doing him 6-0 I said "Twitch that stickbait, then pause it at my feet". Sure enough, he twitched that stickbait and it immediately nosed down, then sunk a bit.
> 
> Nope, that won't cut it.
> 
> This time of year TUNE YOUR STICKS! Tune them perfect! Tune them to the point you curse up a storm when loosing one! More often then not that's the key; a perfectly tuned stickbait, especially from here on out!


Should’ve mentioned this but to go off of what you said, I have a bait that was floating up very slowly and they wouldn’t touch it, added a very small amount of lead and that’s all it took. It was game on after this slight adjustment.


----------



## fishslim

Yep true keys to success are the little things you do to those jerkbaits and Even other baits to make them work properly for the conditions you're fishing. Same with me the other night hit easy 35 fish or so first on swimbaits but then in the evening before dark I took the time to tune 3 Baits and all night long I was cracking fish when a lot of people weren't. ended up with a nice limit slid a 26-inch back in water had to keep the 24+ due to the fact she swallowed the jerkbait so far but it was some great fishing. Again as mentioned time your Baits, check them after you've been fishing a while to make sure they stay tuned.. heard as pic of other nights outing.


----------



## fishslim

Sorry forgot how to add pic.lol


----------



## Big Joshy

That’s a serious limit right there nice!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Touched 10 today 1/2 woukd of kept. 14-18" fish. One last stop before the long drive home an lost a good one at my feet 5#+.... had to scoot wish i could of stayed for the eveningbite...
Everyhing on blades today.


----------



## Workingman

Ok, so I bit the bullet and stopped and bought some lead wire and suspend dots. We'll see if tuning helps my miserable fishing skills! I only have limited time to get out so I want to maximize my chances! Hopefully I'll have some pics of success this fall/ winter.


----------



## acklac7

And with the Suspend dots, here's how I apply them.

I used to apply them with super glue, as they would always fall off after a few fish. Ran out of super glue last week and quickly found using a lighter to melt the adhesive works just as well as super glue, if not better.

After applying the dots I take a small exacto knife and trim off small sections of lead until I get the bait to suspend perfect.


----------



## midoh39

Slow night tonight, 3 keepers for me and 1 for my friend. A lot of tiny dinks on blades then bigger dinks on sticks.


----------



## walleye24

midoh39

(4) Keepers for me... Strange bite last nite. Only a small window of activity. It was nice meeting you & friend. Good fishin!


----------



## midoh39

walleye24 said:


> midoh39
> 
> (4) Keepers for me... Strange bite last nite. Only a small window of activity. It was nice meeting you & friend. Good fishin!


It was hot for a little bit then one here and there where I was at. It was nice meeting you too, it’s always a pleasure meeting guys from OGF


----------



## Saugeyefisher

midoh39 said:


> It was hot for a little bit then one here and there where I was at. It was nice meeting you too, it’s always a pleasure meeting guys from OGF


Thats how it was for the am bite to. Bite was good from 745-845 then then slowed way down...


----------



## Skippy

Joshy came up with this. Finger nail glue. I tryed it and it sure does work plus it's a lot cheaper then super glue. Stuff I use is called KISS powerflex. You can get it at wall mart. 1.50 or so for 2 small tubes and all you need is one tiny drop. I like using the lead wire but thats just me. 
4 bass, 1nice gill and 2 eyes yesterday afternoon. All on 2.75 glow perch. All still swimming.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I bought 4 packs of strips 4 years ago. I dont do anything special to get them to stick. 
When its still light out and i have time i do like fishslim has suggested an wrap my strips around the shank of the hooks. 

Say im out an someone else is hitting them and i need to switch to a different color/style crank,or need to re-adjust the one im using. I dry the bait off an just stickem. I think i can honestly say ive only had the lead come off a couple times. An that was during really good bites. 
Last sunday morning,the "perfectly tuned stickbait" proved itself again! Catching all but one stickbait eyes between two of us.
Anymore i dont consider a "tuned crankbait" a little thing. Now through march/april its the first thing i think about when choosing a jerk bait from my box,second size/profile,third color..... 
Onother thing ill add. I used to lose stickbaits to these shallow lakes and shallow rocky spots on the deeper lakes like it was nobodys business!
But finnally after a couple years of learning how to work one in cold weather,switching to braid,and useing a quality rod,an making sure im not using a sinking bait. I might lose 1 jerkbait a season due to snags. Most nites there is no need to dig one into the bottom like your trolling shadraps. 
I mentioned to a friend the other night. I hardly ever use my reel to work my jerk,its all about my rod. Unless they want a slow steady reel(usually they dont this time of year). The only thing i use my reel for is to pick up slack after my twitch,twitch pause, or long pull pause,etc.etc.... 
And with braid and a good rod and some experience you learn not to set the hook on snags and really get the feel for the way the bite feels. 
It felt really good getting them on sticks the other nite! It had bern a while for me....


----------



## CarolinaKid

acklac7 said:


> And with the Suspend dots, here's how I apply them.
> 
> I used to apply them with super glue, as they would always fall off after a few fish. Ran out of super glue last week and quickly found using a lighter to melt the adhesive works just as well as super glue, if not better.
> 
> After applying the dots I take a small exacto knife and trim off small sections of lead until I get the bait to suspend perfect.


Where do you typically place the dots? Just curious. I typically use lead tape on the back/middle.


----------



## acklac7

CarolinaKid said:


> Where do you typically place the dots? Just curious. I typically use lead tape on the back/middle.


All depends on how the bait is rising. If it's rising nose-first I stick them up towards the nose. Tail-first, towards the tail etc etc.


----------



## acklac7

26'5" Glutton of a Fall Eye. Only hit of the night, made it count!


----------



## Big Joshy

Saugeyefisher said:


> I bought 4 packs of strips 4 years ago. I dont do anything special to get them to stick.
> When its still light out and i have time i do like fishslim has suggested an wrap my strips around the shank of the hooks.
> 
> Say im out an someone else is hitting them and i need to switch to a different color/style crank,or need to re-adjust the one im using. I dry the bait off an just stickem. I think i can honestly say ive only had the lead come off a couple times. An that was during really good bites.
> Last sunday morning,the "perfectly tuned stickbait" proved itself again! Catching all but one stickbait eyes between two of us.
> Anymore i dont consider a "tuned crankbait" a little thing. Now through march/april its the first thing i think about when choosing a jerk bait from my box,second size/profile,third color.....
> Onother thing ill add. I used to lose stickbaits to these shallow lakes and shallow rocky spots on the deeper lakes like it was nobodys business!
> But finnally after a couple years of learning how to work one in cold weather,switching to braid,and useing a quality rod,an making sure im not using a sinking bait. I might lose 1 jerkbait a season due to snags. Most nites there is no need to dig one into the bottom like your trolling shadraps.
> I mentioned to a friend the other night. I hardly ever use my reel to work my jerk,its all about my rod. Unless they want a slow steady reel(usually they dont this time of year). The only thing i use my reel for is to pick up slack after my twitch,twitch pause, or long pull pause,etc.etc....
> And with braid and a good rod and some experience you learn not to set the hook on snags and really get the feel for the way the bite feels.
> It felt really good getting them on sticks the other nite! It had bern a while for me....


I agree with all of this! LOL I did get a chance to have a use for a sinking jerk the other night in a strong side wind to keep it down some and it worked well.


----------



## walleye24

Decided early in the afternoon today that I was not going to waste a beautiful evening watching OSU football so off to chase some saugeye.

Bite was on & off but solid enough to get a "limit" of eyes. Had a few come "unbuttoned" close to shore but all in all a fun evening. 

Thank goodness I did not watch the "egg" OSU laid in Iowa City today... WOW


----------



## fishslim

Congrats great looking limit. I went out late to deep water lake and was throwing big stuff at them was slow bite about 1 per hour lol but 4 quality fish on big Rogue worked faster then normal very short pauses. the 4 i got were 23 to almost 24" butter balls very fat all ready. Was great night stayed out till 330 a.m.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

They waz all over the stickbaits last nite. Got stick bites in 3 areas,2 with good current. The third just had a ridiculous amount of shad stacked in. The ones in the current was on a tuned rouge linecrush. Pulling bait down an letting current do the rest.
3rd spot with shad i had to work a xr8 with fairly hard twitches an a quick pause. "Sight fishing" boils in the shad schools. No real big fish but every bite was keeper or better. Felt i could of keptbhitting them all nite in the last place but ran out of time had to get home. 
They where really swallowing and t-boneing the bait to.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> 26'5" Glutton of a Fall Eye. Only hit of the night, made it count!
> View attachment 248721


Thats a giant good job


----------



## reyangelo

Went to a shallow lake today, got plenty of strong wind and rain at times which I like as it keeps crowds away. Started off with Joshy's to no avail trying different colors; except one slight bump on a Glow Perch. Decided to throw on a suspending lure (gray/white) - water was stained. I was working it very slowly with a 2 to 5 second pause after every 2nd slow crank. After a couple casts started getting the hits on the pauses. After a little over an hour ended up catching 10, plus lost 6 which I could tell were barely hooked and ending up getting off. Brought 5 home with biggest at 18.5; decided to open her up to see what size bait she is eating. The shad are about 3.25" size on this shallow lake; when I was at the deep lake the shad there were bigger than the 5" on average. Here is a pic for reference with a couple of my go-to lures, by far mr white is my most productive suspending lure (unfortunately they stopped making it and I probably have 4 left). TightLines.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

"the fight" 
How do you guys think saugeye fight? I think most guys that compare them to a wet rag have manly caught small fish in the summer time maybe. 
Ill admit,at times they can get sluggish. But so can everything else you catch. 
Imo now-mid december they are at there peak when it comes to fight ability. Even the small 14-16" fish,after hooked are makeing a strong run or two before they give. The 20-25" fish this time of year will give you a heart attack! 
Ive caught a lot of big smallies and wipers in the 23-26" range muskies,pike,red-drum up to 25". And ive hooked into 22/23 " saugeye that rival most any fish ive caught. But its always this timevof year (the better ones still fight good in the winter and summer but something about november). 
I had a 15" fish rocket 2' out of the water after i hooked him the other day. I could not keep up with this fish an lostvit due to slack in the line.


----------



## TugIsTheDrug

reyangelo said:


> Went to a shallow lake today, got plenty of strong wind and rain at times which I like as it keeps crowds away. Started off with Joshy's to no avail trying different colors; except one slight bump on a Glow Perch. Decided to throw on a suspending lure (gray/white) - water was stained. I was working it very slowly with a 2 to 5 second pause after every 2nd slow crank. After a couple casts started getting the hits on the pauses. After a little over an hour ended up catching 10, plus lost 6 which I could tell were barely hooked and ending up getting off. Brought 5 home with biggest at 18.5; decided to open her up to see what size bait she is eating. The shad are about 3.25" size on this shallow lake; when I was at the deep lake the shad there were bigger than the 5" on average. Here is a pic for reference with a couple of my go-to lures, by far mr white is my most productive suspending lure (unfortunately they stopped making it and I probably have 4 left). TightLines.


Who makes the "mr. White"?


----------



## walleye24

Wanted to get back & chase some "eyes" in this cooler weather tonite & was glad I went. The "jerkbite" did not disappoint as I caught 15+ "eyes" on the night. The "key" this evening was SLOW DOWN & maximize every cast.

A good part of my hookups were very close to shore... Exciting when they "blow up" right under your feet!

Best "eye" of the night was a FO 22" dandy.


----------



## HD07FLSTN

fishslim said:


> Got out late this evening hit a rocky area that i have not fished much lately due to wind direction and other fishermen near the spot!! Tonight had basically whole lake to myself except a couple trollers trying to run aground. Was a steady bite all evening with 13 bites on my Blue chrome #12 husky suspender. Caught 11 Saugeyes and a fat 30" catfish. Wow did that hit wake me up!  Ended up keeping 6 nice fat Saugeyes with biggest right at 24" She was pretty fat and blasted husky right at shore by the time i got her in one hook was in her mouth and thought for sure she would come off, but got her on shore and grabbed her as quick as i could. Was pleasantly surprised at water clarity south it was very nice.


Nice catch!


----------



## odell daniel

walleye24 said:


> Wanted to get back & chase some "eyes" in this cooler weather tonite & was glad I went. The "jerkbite" did not disappoint as I caught 15+ "eyes" on the night. The "key" this evening was SLOW DOWN & maximize every cast.
> 
> A good part of my hookups were very close to shore... Exciting when they "blow up" right under your feet!
> 
> Best "eye" of the night was a FO 22" dandy.


way to go, they are some dandies


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Saugeyefisher said:


> "the fight"
> How do you guys think saugeye fight? I think most guys that compare them to a wet rag have manly caught small fish in the summer time maybe.
> Ill admit,at times they can get sluggish. But so can everything else you catch.
> Imo now-mid december they are at there peak when it comes to fight ability. Even the small 14-16" fish,after hooked are makeing a strong run or two before they give. The 20-25" fish this time of year will give you a heart attack!
> Ive caught a lot of big smallies and wipers in the 23-26" range muskies,pike,red-drum up to 25". And ive hooked into 22/23 " saugeye that rival most any fish ive caught. But its always this timevof year (the better ones still fight good in the winter and summer but something about november).
> I had a 15" fish rocket 2' out of the water after i hooked him the other day. I could not keep up with this fish an lostvit due to slack in the line.


yes the fight can be thrilling. especially the bigger fish that hit at your feet and immediately run for deeper water. but the BITE is what keeps me coming back. even the smaller fish will absolutely blast a bait. the 3 i caught last night were all shorts but they were all fun. there is just something about being out on a quiet night and slow rolling a swim or deadsticking a jerk and even though you are anticipating a bite they still nearly rip the rod out of your hands.


----------



## midoh39

Got this guy in a blown out river last night. Caught it about a foot off the bank in some slack water. Lost another smaller fish on a rogue, the river should be on fire once the leaves and sticks clear out. All the junk made for some really tough fishing, nearly impossible to get a cast without bringing in a leaf or a stick.


----------



## greatmiami

Agreed on the bite. I was throwing glow perch along the rocks the other morning. Slow reeling those things focusing on barley ticking the tops of the rocks kinda puts me into a trance. Then they smash it, feels like it got sucked into a lawnmower!


----------



## kwizzle

Best thread in the history of ogf.
Thank you to all who contribute. Finally put boat away and started pounding the banks. Caught some nice ones on a 3.25 blue gill Joshy worked along some weeds the other night. No doubt the Saugeye fight way harder this time of year. Had one tail dance on top of the water, and a 21 incher rip drag like a musky! Love this stuff, wish sleep wasn’t so important.


----------



## walleye24

Wanted to make it out to a lake last nite & try out a new bait to see how they would react to it... About the 3rd cast in, Wham! "eye" on the line... Proceeded to catch four on the newbie lure.

Another fun nite... Water cooling down, should be a bigger & better bite in the weeks to come...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

walleye24 said:


> View attachment 249144
> Wanted to make it out to a lake last nite & try out a new bait to see how they would react to it... About the 3rd cast in, Wham! "eye" on the line... Proceeded to catch four on the newby lure.
> 
> Another fun nite... Water cooling down, should be a bigger & better bite in the weeks to come...



Whats the new lure? Ive been looking at the smaller bayrat minnowplugs.... im pretty sure there floaters but have a wide enough body to load down with lead if needed....
Nice haul!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

The cool down has them fattening up good this weekend. I made 2 4/5 hour trips the last two nights an caught 17 fish. 14 of them fo or better.
Not fast an furious but steady action the hole time. There really feeding to,i only dropped 2/3 fish total an only missed 2/3 bitez. And would usually have both trebles or the hole bait in there mouth. An there loaded with shad. Fished with a friend friday an solo next to 1 other guy last night. 
Got all of them on a slow floating xr8 on short pauses in between small twitches.


----------



## Buzzzin

kwizzle said:


> Best thread in the history of ogf.
> Thank you to all who contribute. Finally put boat away and started pounding the banks. Caught some nice ones on a 3.25 blue gill Joshy worked along some weeds the other night. No doubt the Saugeye fight way harder this time of year. Had one tail dance on top of the water, and a 21 incher rip drag like a musky! Love this stuff, wish sleep wasn’t so important.
> View attachment 249054


I agree I just wish work was not so important.


----------



## walleye24

saugeyefisher

Clown has been a hot color. The new lure I mentioned is very similar to your xr8 in your picture. Nice catch.


----------



## jray

Took a dang east wind west with me Saturday morning. Hit a couple spots with little luck so I went back to the first one. Kept thinking to myself they are in here just in a foul mood in this wind. Slowed way down with high rod tip letting the bait pendulum and started whacking them. Caught some with a 2-3 second deadstick on the bottom. Jerks are fun but smoking them on a jig when guys are trolling in front of you with 0 luck .


----------



## acklac7

jray said:


> Took a dang east wind west with me Saturday morning. Hit a couple spots with little luck so I went back to the first one. Kept thinking to myself they are in here just in a foul mood in this wind. Slowed way down with high rod tip letting the bait pendulum and started whacking them. Caught some with a 2-3 second deadstick on the bottom. Jerks are fun but smoking them on a jig when guys are trolling in front of you with 0 luck .
> View attachment 249159


"Penduluming" 2.75" Joshy's on an 1/8th jig head is my crack. Rod tip high, take a couple cranks to real in the slack, then bring the rod tip high again and WHACK!

Congrats!


----------



## Trucked

fishslim said:


> Got out late this evening hit a rocky area that i have not fished much lately due to wind direction and other fishermen near the spot!! Tonight had basically whole lake to myself except a couple trollers trying to run aground. Was a steady bite all evening with 13 bites on my Blue chrome #12 husky suspender. Caught 11 Saugeyes and a fat 30" catfish. Wow did that hit wake me up!  Ended up keeping 6 nice fat Saugeyes with biggest right at 24" She was pretty fat and blasted husky right at shore by the time i got her in one hook was in her mouth and thought for sure she would come off, but got her on shore and grabbed her as quick as i could. Was pleasantly surprised at water clarity south it was very nice.


FANTASTIC! BRO!!! How ya been? AWESOME catch. Dying to get out but daughter has van at college. Besides with all going on with my health can't go alone. Great job amigo. C-ya


----------



## Rick L Roop

fishslim said:


> Got out late this evening hit a rocky area that i have not fished much lately due to wind direction and other fishermen near the spot!! Tonight had basically whole lake to myself except a couple trollers trying to run aground. Was a steady bite all evening with 13 bites on my Blue chrome #12 husky suspender. Caught 11 Saugeyes and a fat 30" catfish. Wow did that hit wake me up!  Ended up keeping 6 nice fat Saugeyes with biggest right at 24" She was pretty fat and blasted husky right at shore by the time i got her in one hook was in her mouth and thought for sure she would come off, but got her on shore and grabbed her as quick as i could. Was pleasantly surprised at water clarity south it was very nice.


Interesting


----------



## Rick L Roop

Interesting


----------



## Saugeyefisher

If uou guys dont already know it,that pic of slim an that aswesome limit is what started this epic thread years ago its the first post in this thread.


----------



## fishslim

Thanks Trucked glad to see your back and hope health allows you to get back out. Yes still remember that night and have had a few other nights like it. last night would have thought they would be banging but not the case where I was couple caught before dark but rest of evening was work. wind was just alittle to strong to work a stickbait the way I wanted. still hit 7 by pulling bait down alittle then letting wind push jerk along,tending line just keeping up with bait. Then line would straighten out and feel that tick we all way for set hook. had 2 decent ones pull off I think due to late hook set from now in line. 

now Monday was a fun dead sticking night longgggg pauses with bait just under surface. Brought 23 keepers to shore and quite a few short ones.


----------



## fishslim

Here's Monday night dead sticking Saugeyes


----------



## dcool

I think i recognize that spot from the green thing with orange tail laying there.


----------



## fishslim

Shhhhhh thsts really my new secret bait i am using.


----------



## jray

Your losing fish from using that goofy loomis . High quality equipment makes all the difference lol. Excellent work as usual!


----------



## gpb1111

Put some on the shore yesterday night with a Rogue at a central Ohio lake. Pulled it down with a full swing then pauses of varying (1-10s) lengths, 1-3 cranks, repeat. 9 and a short. Biggest around 21.5". They hit like freight trains and made some big runs. Had to put the hand on the reel and horse one out of structure due to one big run.


----------



## jholbrook

gpb1111 said:


> Put some on the shore yesterday night with a Rogue at a central Ohio lake. Pulled it down with a full swing then pauses of varying (1-10s) lengths, 1-3 cranks, repeat. 9 and a short. Biggest around 21.5". They hit like freight trains and made some big runs. Had to put the hand on the reel and horse one out of structure due to one big run.
> View attachment 249450


I know that patch of grass.


----------



## gpb1111

jholbrook said:


> I know that patch of grass.


You've been to my house uninvited? Creepy...


----------



## jholbrook

gpb1111 said:


> You've been to my house uninvited? Creepy...


I found a bunch of broken fiberglass rod tips. Thought they might belong to you.


----------



## greatmiami

fishslim said:


> Here's Monday night dead sticking Saugeyes


My hero! Nice mess of hogs


----------



## jholbrook

I went out last night to GPB1111's patch of grass to see if there were any leftovers. I started fishing an area with wind blowing out, but no current, and still hit four up to 19" in slack water. 

This has happened to me a few time before. Do you find saugeye hang out in an area for a while, even with no wind? Or is it another case of saugeye proving they do whatever they want, whenever they want?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jholbrook said:


> I went out last night to GPB1111's patch of grass to see if there were any leftovers. I started fishing an area with wind blowing out, but no current, and still hit four up to 19" in slack water.
> 
> This has happened to me a few time before. Do you find saugeye hang out in an area for a while, even with no wind? Or is it another case of saugeye proving they do whatever they want, whenever they want?


If theres bait around,current doesnt always have to be present for the eyes to show up.... 
I have a couple spots if the shads packed this time of year they will always produce a few fish regardless the weather situation. Its usually a nite time thing for though. 
But still like any fish,theyll do what they want,when they want. No set rules to them.


----------



## jray

Seems to me like the day after they are really in somewhere a few will hang out for a day or so. Sometimes in the lake out west you will get a residual current or an opposite current the day after a blow basically water draining from where it blew in to.


----------



## jholbrook

Saugeyefisher said:


> If theres bait around,current doesnt always have to be present for the eyes to show up....
> I have a couple spots if the shads packed this time of year they will always produce a few fish regardless the weather situation. Its usually a nite time thing for though.
> But still like any fish,theyll do what they want,when they want. No set rules to them.





jray said:


> Seems to me like the day after they are really in somewhere a few will hang out for a day or so. Sometimes in the lake out west you will get a residual current or an opposite current the day after a blow basically water draining from where it blew in to.


Good stuff as always, gentlemen.


----------



## tomdury

Thinking about taking my wife out sat or sun evening cause she likes catching saugeye. I have never been out this time of year but have slobbered over this forum for years. Don't want a secret spot but are the dam/spillways of alum and Hoover good ideas? We have a johnboat too, better to take that out or just fish from shore?


----------



## Skippy

Well it's raining right now and there saying an all day rain plus thunderstorms and high winds. 
Me thinks I'm just going to go to wally world and sit in the lobby and say hello to to some of the people.


----------



## Skippy

Decent evening bite last night. 5:30 till around 8. Slow but steady bite. 9 saugeyes all on electric shad J5's with a stinger hook. Kept 2 around 17 inches that had the stinger hook down in there gills. They were just sucking it in and all you could feel was some extra weight. 1/16 oz jig and just a lift and drop retrieve.


----------



## Dale Retherford

Skippy said:


> Decent evening bite last night. 5:30 till around 8. Slow but steady bite. 9 saugeyes all on electric shad J5's with a stinger hook. Kept 2 around 17 inches that had the stinger hook down in there gills. They were just sucking it in and all you could feel was some extra weight. 1/16 oz jig and just a lift and drop retrieve.


What body of water if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Shad Rap

Dale Retherford said:


> What body of water if you don't mind me asking


O the question of the day...will it be answered??..stay tuned...no pun intended.


----------



## HappySnag

Dale Retherford said:


> What body of water if you don't mind me asking


it work on all body of water.
go to closest lake and fish.
if you put time in you will get your fish.


----------



## reyangelo

I went 9 of 18 last night. It was rainy, windy, and cold. Got 8 on 1/8 Skippy Jighead with 4" Dark Red / Gold Sparkle swim and 1 on HJ14 Pink (tuned) suspending lure. They were very picky, hence reason I missed/lost 9 of them. It was interesting, but I posted a separate thread with my lovejoy experience (avoid extending my drama update). Wonder how these warm spells and rains/winds are going to cause these girls to react.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

reyangelo said:


> I went 9 of 18 last night. It was rainy, windy, and cold. Got 8 on 1/8 Skippy Jighead with 4" Dark Red / Gold Sparkle swim and 1 on HJ14 Pink (tuned) suspending lure. They were very picky, hence reason I missed/lost 9 of them. It was interesting, but I posted a separate thread with my lovejoy experience (avoid extending my drama update). Wonder how these warm spells and rains/winds are going to cause these girls to react.


Nice job Rey. Good seeing you. We hit 10 at the next spot we went to after running into you. Bunch of misses last night for me too. Probably something like 5 for 11 on the night but my buddy did well and he does not get out that much so was a success.


----------



## 9Left

Dale Retherford said:


> What body of water if you don't mind me asking


indian lake
buckeye lake
Alum creek

some of the guys are fishing the rivers too but really, guys are fishing saugeyes...so the three Lakes named above are going to be your prime targets ... as they are stocked with saugeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

9Left said:


> indian lake
> buckeye lake
> Alum creek
> 
> some of the guys are fishing the rivers too but really, guys are fishing saugeyes...so the three Lakes named above are going to be your prime targets ... as they are stocked with saugeye.


Could also add(atleast all the different repirts in this thread) deer creek,hoover dam,sciota river,mwd lakes,pleasent hill , gmr from indian through dayton and south. An i think skippy has a community lake with some walleyes he fishes... 

If your on here or ig or fb trying to chase reports your in for a wild goose chase that will drive you insane!!!! More then 50% of the reports on fb with a location are lies to try an disperse the crowds.

The guys on here putting up fish have pickec a few places they like or are vlose to home an have spent years devolping patterns that normally hold true year after year. The lakes 9left mentiond all have great numbers of saugeye an if you develop some patterns an get the presentstion down your gonna get into them. 
a few years ago before a trip id drive myself nuts looking at reports and trying to chase them. Finally a couple years ago i told myself nomore. I understand saugeye enough now and have devolped enough patterns over the year i know 2/3 spots to hit any given nite given the conditions. 
Learn to play the wind,learn when to be right up in that current,then learn when to back out of the current and fish slack water areas. Learn to watch the baitfish an what there doing.... 
Ive learned ao much from this website,an do gratefull for it,but ive learned so much more bye just fishing. Any time i get i go. 
Had time tonigh,even thoigh it poured all day an wind was blowing 40mph at times we caught fish at each location we stopped at at a lake out west. 
Was the toughest conditions ive fished yet this fall,an my trip got cut short but i think we would of killed it! 
Hittem on rouges and red eyes in the monsoon!!!!!


----------



## Skippy

Good going Bobby. 4.2 inches of rain here and the yard looks like I never cleaned one leaf off of it. Oh yea,,,, Some of us are smart enough to know when to sit on the couch.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Skippy said:


> Good going Bobby. 4.2 inches of rain here and the yard looks like I never cleaned one leaf off of it. Oh yea,,,, Some of us are smart enough to know when to sit on the couch.


Where was this? Got 1.5" per my rain gauge. Official reports show even less. Regardless, flows are blown out across Central Ohio. 

https://www.wunderground.com/histor...statename=&reqdb.zip=&reqdb.magic=&reqdb.wmo=


----------



## acklac7

RiparianRanger said:


> Where was this? Got 1.5" per my rain gauge. Official reports show even less. Regardless, flows are blown out across Central Ohio.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/histor...statename=&reqdb.zip=&reqdb.magic=&reqdb.wmo=


We got WAY more then 1.5" somewhere in the Scioto watershed. 4.2" Sounds about right.

Edit: Ben Gelber said we got up to 6" in some parts of Delaware. Wow.


----------



## Skippy

R. Ranger, I live right by a private lake just south of Millersburg. We cracked open the spillway on Nov.1 in order to bring the lake down to winter level. We've had 7.8 inches of rain so far this month and right now the water is over the main launch ramp. Flat lands around Killbuck Creek are all under water.


----------



## little guy

Took 5 beautiful 3-4 lb walleyes this morning up here in Northern Michigan. Wind was howling. Had to figure out the right presentation and size of bait, and then they were inhaling it. You know you have them dialed in when they eat it like these two fish did! HJ 8 tuned and suspended in a windy current with about a 5 second pause....wham! Note the fish in the top pic wasn't even hooked. Lol.


----------



## reyangelo

Was out late night / early morning at two deep lakes. I was the only person at both locations. Temperature was ~30F with wind gust ~13mph out of the South. First location had some nice keeper jacks but still on the skinny side - so let them loose. They were hitting on slow pauses in areas 15FOW - deeper water. I could not get a bump on swims, after spending 40 minutes swapped to HJ's and that was the ticket. All hits were soft and quick and on the pause (or just after). These fish were deep as almost all hits came near where my lure hit the water, so it was tasking getting them in. I ended up hooking a Muskie (hint on water!) which after only a couple minutes snapped my line and there goes my lure!  At that point, I did not want to loose a second lure so went to another deep lake (hint!  ) to search for any females. I have to say it was slow but I know they are there since I fish it heavily in the spring with plenty of success. After a long 15 second pauses and almost an hour of trying with not even a bump, I feel this heavy weight pull, I set the hook, and my rod is almost a "u" at this point. I keep drag slightly on the tight side but enough to not snap my line too easy. Once I got the fish closer (which hit on a spot that was ~17FOW) I saw my first glimpse of Big Rhonda. I started sweet talking to her, "please baby girl, show me some love" and kept my line tight reeling in ever so cautiously. I got her onto the banks and she was definitely a nice gal (measured at 25 inches and weight 5.5lbs). I was happy enough to call it a night but wanted to keep trying since I had some time. After about 40 minutes or so, I ended up catching my second fish coming in at 19 inches. Overall, I was 6 for 6 on a very slow night hitting some isolated locations but overall happy - took the two girls home with me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice job on the bigger fish rey! Im still looking for that 25"+ fish... had one chance but cane unbottoned.....


----------



## Trucked

Yeah Rey, sweet dreams. I'll be dreaming about that till I get out and fish. Got no vehicle, kid took it to college. Wife don't get home till 4ish. Good luck mi Amigo.


----------



## fishslim

had some fun in the high water last night wind was nice temps were great jerk bite was slow but got 3 fish Ohio saugeyes best was a tick shy of 24". used bigger rogues with the wind to slow them down in water long pause just keeping up with bait letting wind move bait naturally in water and then line would straighten rod would load up. wind shifted and started blowing pretty hard switched to a new fire tiger 3.25 Joshy on a orange head Skippy jig and whacked 6 more in 35 minutes. it was a fun night to be out. 

water was high and fish were eating you just had to think about where to fish places typically would be were slow but new areas from the high water were where the eyes were playing hard tonight.


----------



## Skippy

Last night 7 till 9:30. You know some nights you can see a little, last night it was like standing inside a cave. Pitch black. 6 fish with 4 s/m's one close to 16 inches and 2 eyes 17 & 19 inches. All on a glass clown HJ 12. Slow stop and go retrieve. Lost a few more what I think were some bass. Water was pretty cloudy looking. Sort of different when you can hear a fish jump but not see it.
Checked the level on a spillway I like to fish and it's way blown out. Going to take a couple of no rain days to bring it back down.


----------



## Dale Retherford

Nice catch thanks for the info I know what you guys mean about crowded spots and buckeye is getting bad so I know how to fish just don' t know much about the lakes around columbus I used to go to buckeye all the time but it is getting to be like Freemont and that' why I don't go there,


----------



## jray

Dale Retherford said:


> Nice catch thanks for the info I know what you guys mean about crowded spots and buckeye is getting bad so I know how to fish just don' t know much about the lakes around columbus I used to go to buckeye all the time but it is getting to be like Freemont and that' why I don't go there,


I want this to be as constructive as possible but have you ever considered the reason many of us won't respond to threads asking for spots at our lakes is we don't want them to become like buckeye?


----------



## kwizzle

Happy thanksgiving to all......Certain code among saugeye, and really all avid anglers, share techniques, and baits, but never location!!!


----------



## Dale Retherford

I know I am the same way but I get it but if your going to be quiet about things why have it on the internet? I thought the point of the site was to see were the fish was hitting not wild goose chase?


----------



## HappySnag

Dale Retherford said:


> I know I am the same way but I get it but if your going to be quiet about things why have it on the internet? I thought the point of the site was to see were the fish was hitting not wild goose chase?


if you are after meat it is cheeper to buy case off chickin.
I like that as exercise and entertainment.
did you ever put 40 hours a week fishing ?


----------



## Dale Retherford

Yes if not more and my basement looks like a baitstore and I make lures and fishing poles


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Dale Retherford said:


> I know I am the same way but I get it but if your going to be quiet about things why have it on the internet? I thought the point of the site was to see were the fish was hitting not wild goose chase?


No wild goose chase or misdirection here. This is one of the most informative and comprehensive fishing threads I have seen anywhere on the interwebs. Detailed descriptions of so many successful techniques along with explanations of fish-holding locations. This thread changed my life. It has made warm weather fishing feel like preseason for me. The specific lake doesn’t matter. If there are saugeye stocked, they are biting now. Like right now. Better at low light and after dark. Grab your jerks, swims or whatever lures float your boat and get after em. Good luck! Happy thanksgiving all. Very thankful for all of the contributions on this thread!


----------



## fishslim

and with that lets keep the subject on the informative side of fishing. These techniques mentioned thru out this thread and others will help you hone you fishing skills and in doing so will help you determine what lake or river you should be fishing at any given time all Year. 

Hint as of now Shallow water lakes SLOW WAY DOWN on your presentations it is Key to even getting a bite let alone catching fish. DEEPER WATER LAKES your presentations can vary in speeds and depths as well as size of baits. still many fish being caught in theses lakes with moving jigs and swims faster by hopping or steady reeling then. traps or blades more aggressive pulls still working but getting closer to that time of more slow rolling them. jerk baits moved quicker and with short pauses.

This is still determined by fronts before front the quicker shorter pauses working well after and during high pressure phases longer pauses have been key. Also when wind has died finding feeding areas and then working tbem slower will up your bites. 

There are answers to your questions where they biting? all over the lakes right now flats,points,drop offs with edges,rocky areas,ramp areas lighted areas especially ones with little other lighting near them. Hope that helps and let's keep this thread on tract not littered up with back and forth words. 

The goal of this thread was to educate and energize ones to try new ways of fishing that are proven and will up your game for some quality fish. Be safe all out there and let's catch some girls they have started eating!


----------



## fishslim

Heres some from shallow and deep from last 5 days. swims an Jerks were good when it got to windy for the jerk bait I was ready with a swim steady reeled ticking bottom and woke up some good fish.


----------



## Dale Retherford

Nice catch good night for the eyes


----------



## kwizzle

Very nice, is that a new color rouge? Looks like a doctored up sour grape? Struggled last two trips fishing in high water. Spots where I usually stand are 3 ft under water. You guys try deeper baits when this happens or try and find new structure?


----------



## fishslim

kwizzle both I have some bigger super rogues and other stick baits thst i can get alittle deeper. but most of time it's trying areas thst you usually don't fish. look for bait or by knowing what the area looked like befkre high where they might collect to feed. meaning where bajt might collect as well. that was the case first of week for myself and another OGF guy thst was out searched out spots that were flooded but had bait then worked them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Had a REALLY TOUGH time last nite. An it wasnt from lack of effort.... we hit 7/8 different areas from 3-1130 yesterday. All night everything seamed right except we could not find the bait for nothing. Other then a couple snagged shad (big jumbo shad) all we seen all nite was shad here a shad there. We gave it are all. I hit one shorty on a lime crush rg had one shorty come off and had one other bite. Between us thats it. We vertical jigged bridges,worked sticks every way tbey can be worked,chucked swims/jigs. 
It was one of those nights you just couldnt give up cause conditions seamed so right. Id say the biggest disadvantage was water color in some areas,but even then it was clean enough if we found some bait an active fish we would of banged a few. .
Now there was 2 areas pretty packed during the day,but we rufuse to jointhe masses,so drove on to simaler spots. 
Gonna try an get back at it tomarrow for the day bite


----------



## jon84

Saugeyefisher said:


> Had a REALLY TOUGH time last nite. An it wasnt from lack of effort.... we hit 7/8 different areas from 3-1130 yesterday. All night everything seamed right except we could not find the bait for nothing. Other then a couple snagged shad (big jumbo shad) all we seen all nite was shad here a shad there. We gave it are all. I hit one shorty on a lime crush rg had one shorty come off and had one other bite. Between us thats it. We vertical jigged bridges,worked sticks every way tbey can be worked,chucked swims/jigs.
> It was one of those nights you just couldnt give up cause conditions seamed so right. Id say the biggest disadvantage was water color in some areas,but even then it was clean enough if we found some bait an active fish we would of banged a few. .
> Now there was 2 areas pretty packed during the day,but we rufuse to jointhe masses,so drove on to simaler spots.
> Gonna try an get back at it tomarrow for the day bite


I had the same luck last night.


----------



## fishslim

yes last night was vicious had 13 on swims before dark fished 2 lakes after dark with 4 shorts and 1 17". the wind was brutal. Hitting it again in abit.


----------



## Dale Retherford

Nice was out and had same luck right after dark they shut off,hay slim were did you get the fire joshy did you have to order?


----------



## Lewis

Don't forget the deeper, daytime bladebait bite. Pulled 4 nice fish from 25 fow.


----------



## Skippy

Nice ones Lewis. You ever do the night time shore fishing? 

Nice sunny day yesterday so I took my wife to a pond we fish. Casting tiny jigs with a gulp 1 inch minnow and a bobber we caught around 35 or so bluegills. Kept 14 of the bigger ones and cleaned them up for dinner.


----------



## Lewis

Skippy, can't beat fresh caught bluegills out of cool water! Oh yeah, I do the night bite thing mostly after I put the boat away, but I have been out a few times already walking the shore at night this fall.


----------



## walleye24

Decided to get out on such a nice Sunday evening and chase some "eyes" in a nearby lake... Didn't need to move around much as the bite was steady from the beginning.

Not much wind but the fish were in feeding. Looks like warm weather ahead for the upcoming week. Wonder what that will do overall to the bite??

Here is my (6) fish ticket...


----------



## Trucked

Lewis said:


> Don't forget the deeper, daytime bladebait bite. Pulled 4 nice fish from 25 fow.
> View attachment 249942


Dang it Lewis, you're killing me. What a sweet catch. I've gotta get out. Nice post, great fish.


----------



## carp

fishslim said:


> Heres some from shallow and deep from last 5 days. swims an Jerks were good when it got to windy for the jerk bait I was ready with a swim steady reeled ticking bottom and woke up some good fish.


Nice fish Troy!


----------



## carp

0 fish before dark but smacked them pretty good with Don last night! Tried joshys vibes before dark - 0! So tied on Jr.R. and 2 saugeyes jump out of water because I was reeling to fast! Slowed down and pounded on them for an hour after dark, lots of shorts but took home 4 keepers!


----------



## fishslim

you missed big bite before dark farther down from you. they were destroying Solar and silktruese 3.25 Big Joshy. Glad they woke up for you.


----------



## carp

fishslim said:


> you missed big bite before dark farther down from you. they were destroying Solar and silktruese 3.25 Big Joshy. Glad they woke up for you.


I heard that Troy, but my grandpa told me never leave fish, to find fish, I know we were not catching that many quality fish, but were catching a bunch! Plus that area you were fishing can get crowded as you know. Only 4 guys where we were at! Did you stay late after dark and fish?


----------



## Trucked

carp said:


> Nice fish Troy!


Soo jealous Troy. Just Soo jealous. Be great to see ya guys again.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I got free sunday but it was 10/1030am before i started. I didnt find any active fish. Rried a couple ares i have not tried yet. I did find some really big schools of shad. Now i kust need to find when the dinner bell rings,gonna try an figure it out this weekend


----------



## Skippy

4:30 till 7:30 pm. 4 eaters but only kept 1 deep hooked one. Threw a bunch of stuff but only had hook ups on a Joshy J5, slims color. Almost find it hard to believe but the water is still off color. Drove past the Muskingum river and that looks like mud still and still on the high side.


----------



## midoh39

Lesson I learned tonight: good things come for those who wait.
Ran around to different spots to eventually come back to the place I had originally started. Finally figured out how they wanted it and it was game on! Casting up current and slowly bringing it back with current with an occasional twitch or pull did the job.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hit it last night with plans to fish long and hard. Figured between gun season an the buckeyes game it would keep the crowds down,it did. From dark to 830 we didnt see anyone else the hole time and actually ended up leaving after just a few hours because we had plenty of fun. Between me and a friend we caught over 60 saugeyes from dark-815/830. 
First spot we stopped had them loaded up so we really never had to move. At one point each of us had up to 5 fish on 5 consecutive casts. Hot head and pink xr8 was money,but once i had 6 on the stringer i started changing up. Caught them on everything. Fishing 3 maybe 4 ft of water,sslloowwwwyyy twitching sticks...... the size wasnt all that but the numbers made up for it. I took 6 home up to 19" but was a skinny male. My buddy the same. 80% of the fish were 14-16" ers. And we ach lost a few. I caught all mine standing in one spot,my buddy ended up walking down fishing a few spots looking for bigger fish. 
Bummed i cant get back on them tonight


----------



## Dale Retherford

Yes they move like smoke through a key hole for sure one night to another they can anyway lol


----------



## Fishfinder624

Realizing I am new at this type of fishing (went for second time tonight) I am starting to wonder if I am getting it right. I have caught fish, but all are small ones. Does that mean I am doing something wrong, or have I just not found active females yet? I am fishing a lake up in the southeastern part of the state, but I know there are good fish in there somewhere and figure the same tactics you guys use should work here too. The lake I am fishing was one of the first lakes that was stocked with saugeye. It seems the only thing I can get them on is an HJ-8 blue/chrome husky jerk or a clown Jr. Rogue. I have had no luck with the big Josh's lures I got online. I have caught about a dozen in 2 trips, but they have ranged from 12-15 inches, which isn't really what I am looking for.


----------



## Dale Retherford

Some lakes the big pigs are very hard to come by the most of them will be the size you are catching the big ones on a lake like that is caught in high water


----------



## Skippy

Your new to this type of fishing but you caught 12 eyes in 2 trips out,,,,, thats not bad at all. Above all don't put those Joshy swim baits in the bottom of your tackle bag. They flat out work. Have you tryed using them on the lightest jig head you own and just sllooowwww roll them? Certain nights I'll throw his J5's using just a jig hook, no extra weight and just twitch them along. You also have to give the bigger HJ's and Rogues time to do there thing. The smaller eyes will still hit them but the bigger girls really love them and I'm not talking 10 casts then going back to your smaller lures.
Pick your lake and really get to know it by trying different spots during different wind and weather conditions. 
Your catching smaller ones but you can bet the bigger girls are out there.
Make the time and go back and read, STUDY, most all of the posts on here. Truly unbelievable information to be had for free on this thread..... Good luck.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Looks like some really cold stuff getting ready to settle in. But as we all know it can really pay off being out there in it.
Hopefully this last warm up and rain with the help of some wind plenty of places will remain fishable through the cool down. 
Ill be out playing in it somewhere this weekend.


----------



## Fishfinder624

I appreciate all the insight in the responses to my question. To Skippy, I have not discounted anything about the night fishing including the lakes, lures or techniques. Two trips are not that many, I just wondered if it was my technique dictating catching the small ones. I have caught literally thousands of eyes over the years, but all during the day. And I agree with you that this is undoubtedly the most informative thing I have ever found other than hands on experience for information about fishing technique and I would not have caught the ones I have without it! I will figure it out and will be back out every chance I get... I also have some ideas about a couple other spots to try tonight!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fishfinder624 said:


> I appreciate all the insight in the responses to my question. To Skippy, I have not discounted anything about the night fishing including the lakes, lures or techniques. Two trips are not that many, I just wondered if it was my technique dictating catching the small ones. I have caught literally thousands of eyes over the years, but all during the day. And I agree with you that this is undoubtedly the most informative thing I have ever found other than hands on experience for information about fishing technique and I would not have caught the ones I have without it! I will figure it out and will be back out every chance I get... I also have some ideas about a couple other spots to try tonight!


If the small obes are getting to uour baits,the big ones will eventually.... for me at nightvwith this cool down i will have to keep telling myself to slow down,every once in a while even time my pauses in my head when using a stickbait. 
Watch the shad this time of year at night,try to make your bait do what there doing


----------



## kingfisher72

The tactics outlined in this thread work well for all the Sanders anywhere they swim. I've experienced plenty of nights where it's all small fish but then a night or two later every fish is over 20"s in the same spot. Challenging and or unpleasant weather conditions, fishing bigger baits and getting comfy with a tuned jerkbait hanging on long pauses will often bring bigger fish in the long run.


----------



## HappySnag

Saugeyefisher said:


> If the small obes are getting to uour baits,the big ones will eventually.... for me at nightvwith this cool down i will have to keep telling myself to slow down,every once in a while even time my pauses in my head when using a stickbait.
> Watch the shad this time of year at night,try to make your bait do what there doing


i will have to keep telling myself to slow down.
the best way slow down is count to 5, 10,20,40,60 this way you do exacly pouse and when you catch fish you know exacly what you were doing,how long pouse.when you count you doing that and not thinking about time.


----------



## walleye24




----------



## walleye24

Got a few "girls" to come out & play last night... Conditions were tough, windy & cold. Had to work for "em" but with the right presentation, they were biting.

Looks like the cold stuff has finally arrived... Been a fun fall bite for the "eyes". All (3) pushed over 20"...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

walleye24 said:


> Got a few "girls" to come out & play last night... Conditions were tough, windy & cold. Had to work for "em" but with the right presentation, they were biting.
> 
> Looks like the cold stuff has finally arrived... Been a fun fall bite for the "eyes". All (3) pushed over 20"...


Fattys! Good job!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

walleye24 said:


> Got a few "girls" to come out & play last night... Conditions were tough, windy & cold. Had to work for "em" but with the right presentation, they were biting.
> 
> Looks like the cold stuff has finally arrived... Been a fun fall bite for the "eyes". All (3) pushed over 20"...


I love when there eating bit you reeally do beed to work for them to get them to bite. 
Last week after the really hot bite slowed down there was still plenty of fish working the area but you had to really work them to get bit. I think me an my buddy fished 90 minutes right next to each other not saying a word,except do you need the net. Just 100% in the zone! 
Lol next thing you know 2 hours have past,the temps dropped 20 degreez,your nets froze to a rock,an sometimes another inch of snow had fallen before you realize it.

If anybody ventures out anywhere tonight or tomarrow,id really appreciate open water reports. I know at home last nite there wasnt much wind blowing around,an seen a few freeway ponds with ice this morning.
I figure buckeye an indian will get skim ice,at least in most of the channels.
But alum an hoover might survive for quite a bit longer.
Hate it when stuff skims over as your fishing,might stick to moving water just to not have to worry bout that tomarrow night.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Im not calling it yet,but a little bored at work,lol so. 
Its been a really great fall for numbers of saugeye. And for me in my process of learning a new lake. I pretty much stuck to the two shallow lakes this season,with some other short misc. Trips elsewhere. And i think we was able to figure things out on all but one or two trips this season. 
Early october banging daytime fish on red eyes/vibes/an shadraps out at suckeye from a buddys boat the numbers werent there for us,but the quality made up for it.Then as it cooled we started makeing the drive out west to walk the channels with vibes during the day and sticks and swims at night. 
Then november came,an brought some much needed rain an buckeye heated up again. I missed out on a good but crowded day bite going out west. But got into some good quality fish at night after the crowds left on xr8's. An from then to now have been bouncing back an forth from each lake catching numbers but no big fish. 
I have not hit anything over 23" yet this season,an only had a stab at 2 really good fish all fall an blew it each time.


Results:


----------



## Skippy

Yep, Its been a good fall, early winter. We still have open water and the only ice I saw last night was on my rod guides. Eyes were water-en, nose was running, and the wind was bruttle. Fished right by a swimming beach with the wind blowing right at me. Weighted Rapala's, silver/black. Justever so slowly twitch and reeled in. Caught 2 and kept 2, 17 and 19 inches.
Figures, got home and took the dog out around 10:30 and the wind had died way down.


----------



## midoh39

A little late on the report but I was able to get out Wednesday night with my friend. For us the best bite was right after dark then from there on out it was a grind. Ran into walleye24 and it looks like we should’ve stayed put haha. But between my friend and I, we managed 6 keepers 15-20”. No consistent pattern for me, I just kept switching between 2 lures.
Overall for me it was a great fall numbers wise, got a few quality fish the colder it got, but mainly a lot of 15-17” fish. But, each year I gain more confidence and have seen my numbers increase. I used to never out fish people but there were a handful of times this year where that was the case and I owe a great amount of that to this thread!
Ps is there a way to secure lead strips better? I have been wrapping them around the shanks and while going through my lures I’ve been using lately the lead is gone


----------



## fishslim

typically mid0hio39 that happens from fish eating your bait. lol solve thst with no bites. just remember to check weighted areas after each fish or missed fish so bsit is not working right
good job to all been excellent fall one of my highest keeper fish counts in last 3 years. 

hit 6 Wednesday at dark as well all perfect eaters but had to go home. that lstrt night bite when moon got up was on.


----------



## reyangelo

I was out couple days ago and fish were very active but only hitting weighted/tuned HJ14'S up-to 30 second pauses on the deep end. I ran out of lead and started using duo-locks which worked just as well (think I got that tip from Troy a while back). There was nothing big (15 to 17in) but it was enough to keep me at site until I got over-run by a group of people and I left. Before leaving though I surprisingly caught a nice catfish on my HJ14 Rapala; can't recall last time I caught a catfish in cold weather with a idle jerkbait. All fish released. It definitely got colder and very windy, hoping the cold remains steady. Will be back out this weekend as time permits. (Note: I didn't get any hits using anything else like swims or smaller jerkbaits, only thing getting action were the HJ14's).


----------



## Skippy

I've gone through most all of it. Stick on dots, stick out tape but the best at least for me is the lead wire. You can get it from Netcraft and I use the thickest size they have. 
My system differs from what most do but that's just me and my big fingers. Threw out the years of playing this game I must have at least 25,,30 maybe more different rogues and HJ's set up with small but different amounts of the lead wire. 
I live real close to a lake so with different water temperatures through out the fall/winter I'll head down there in the afternoon and just tune in a number of lures doing 2 at a time. I just sort of hook that lead wire around the hooks or hook until i get what I want. Set those 2 lures with the lead wire hanging from the hooks in a cardboard box then do 2 more or how many I want to do. 
When I get home I just take the hooks off of 1 lure at a time then wrap that same wire around the shank of the hook then put it back on the lure then put 1 or 2 coats clear fingernail polish on the lead. That lead wire will stay right on those hooks and not come off. Yes, I'll still use some of the time during the spring/summer when one just casts a lure out and steady works it back with hardly any pauses. If I feel or see I need a touch more weight on a lure I'll just put a extra snap right on to the one tied to my line. 
I'm a old guy and I just don't need to be messen with hooks sicken in my finger tips during a cold night.


----------



## wallen34

Skippy said:


> I've gone through most all of it. Stick on dots, stick out tape but the best at least for me is the lead wire. You can get it from Netcraft and I use the thickest size they have.
> My system differs from what most do but that's just me and my big fingers. Threw out the years of playing this game I must have at least 25,,30 maybe more different rogues and HJ's set up with small but different amounts of the lead wire.
> I live real close to a lake so with different water temperatures through out the fall/winter I'll head down there in the afternoon and just tune in a number of lures doing 2 at a time. I just sort of hook that lead wire around the hooks or hook until i get what I want. Set those 2 lures with the lead wire hanging from the hooks in a cardboard box then do 2 more or how many I want to do.
> When I get home I just take the hooks off of 1 lure at a time then wrap that same wire around the shank of the hook then put it back on the lure then put 1 or 2 coats clear fingernail polish on the lead. That lead wire will stay right on those hooks and not come off. Yes, I'll still use some of the time during the spring/summer when one just casts a lure out and steady works it back with hardly any pauses. If I feel or see I need a touch more weight on a lure I'll just put a extra snap right on to the one tied to my line.
> I'm a old guy and I just don't need to be messen with hooks sicken in my finger tips during a cold night.


I do the exact same thing. Don’t have to worry about it falling off but I do have some stick ons with me just in case I need to make an adjustment on the fly.


----------



## Doboy

Skippy, guys,,,,, you most likely have lead pouring stuff?
For those days when your fingers are freezing off, what would be better,,,, changing hook sizes, or trimming lead weight?

Why not get 5-6 sizes of the trebles that you use most often & quickly dip the shanks in molten lead?
Maybe dip'em 2 to 5 times, for the proper weight needed. ( I also have/ use a bullet scale for measuring exact weights). After, Re-heat just the eye to melt/ clean it back off,,,, & or use a pocket knife to trim a tad of shank weight off.

Sometimes We'll use lead weighted #14 trebles for river drifting eggs, for steelhead,,, the smallest amount of weight + - will make all the difference,,, same as for you.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Doboy said:


> Skippy, guys,,,,, you most likely have lead pouring stuff?
> For those days when your fingers are freezing off, what would be better,,,, changing hook sizes, or trimming lead weight?
> 
> Why not get 5-6 sizes of the trebles that you use most often & quickly dip the shanks in molten lead?
> Maybe dip'em 2 to 5 times, for the proper weight needed. ( I also have/ use a bullet scale for measuring exact weights). After, Re-heat just the eye to melt/ clean it back off,,,, & or use a pocket knife to trim a tad of shank weight off.
> 
> Sometimes We'll use lead weighted #14 trebles for river drifting eggs, for steelhead,,, the smallest amount of weight + - will make all the difference,,, same as for you.


The thing with this would be precision. Unless your making sinking baits i dont think youll ever get it just rite in order to suspend perfect


----------



## fryerman

how do you tune a suspending stick bait,and why.


----------



## wallen34

fryerman said:


> how do you tune a suspending stick bait,and why.


If you read through this thread there is more than enough info to sufficiently answer both of those questions.


----------



## little guy

I've had success with upsizing hook split rings to add weight without lead. I also have removed the one on the nose to do the opposite. When I get water into the low 40s and below I've found its not about action but the pause.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Brought home this fatty tonigh. Was tossing fish back,but no way shecwas making it,so shell be lunch tomarrow. Found a few spots still open in shallow water. Hit 5 with a 3.25 solarflare joshy on a green 1/16 oz skippy head. Letting the bait drift in the current then after the swing holding it still fir s few seconds an straight retreive back. Most bites why holding it still. The harder it snowed the harder they bit.... didnt play long,had enough fun an got tired of clearing ice


----------



## Doboy

Wow,,, what a chunk!
The only thing that would make that pic any better, would be adding that lure.
(lke, I'm old & dyslectic ,,,, can't remember words & numbers,,, only 'pics & tons of old spots') ;>)

Thanks everyone,,, for taking the time to post those pics!


----------



## BrettSass844

Picked up one good one on the local flow today. Not as chunky as some others in November, but she tasted great! My work travels will slow after the first of the year. Hoping the ice holds off. 




  








D7F6CAEE-A4DF-4646-B932-D45F900F7941




__
BrettSass844


__
Dec 11, 2017











  








8C3813F3-8E8A-4A5D-8B74-D10D8FC3BC9E




__
BrettSass844


__
Dec 11, 2017


__
3


----------



## Fishfinder624

I got my first keeper on clown rogue tonight, only 17 in her, but a start. Unfortunately the only other fisherman I had seen on this lake in 3 weeks was in a boat and saw me catch it. From then on he made sure to cast his twister tail over top my line no matter where I moved to. Rather than sending him for a swim, or waiting for him at the boat launch, I packed it in and came home. Fresh fish for dinner!


----------



## odell daniel

whole lake and this guy won't give you space, you have to be fishing Indian..lol


Fishfinder624 said:


> I got my first keeper on clown rogue tonight, only 17 in her, but a start. Unfortunately the only other fisherman I had seen on this lake in 3 weeks was in a boat and saw me catch it. From then on he made sure to cast his twister tail over top my line no matter where I moved to. Rather than sending him for a swim, or waiting for him at the boat launch, I packed it in and came home. Fresh fish for dinner![/QUO


----------



## Fishfinder624

No, way north of there. I have used this forum for reference to learn how to fish the night bite and use the suspending stick baits, but am fishing in a different area of the state. I have not figured out if that guy thought he was going to catch fish using a totally different method or was purposely trying to ruin my chances, the latter of which he succeeded. I am still encouraged by the trip because up to that point I had only caught smaller fish and was hopeful I had found some bigger ones to have it foiled. Maybe next time


----------



## pplulu

Fished in the strong west wind last Wednesday and got rewarded. Caught a limit in about 2 hours, with 3 Fish Ohio as the bonus. The biggest one is a hair short of 23". All fish caught on a Smithwick suspending super rouge, blue/chrome color. Perfectly tuned, 15-20 seconds pause. All bites happened on the pause.




  








Pplulu3




__
pplulu


__
Dec 13, 2017











  








Pplulu2




__
pplulu


__
Dec 13, 2017


----------



## Skippy

Last 3 days, 4 til 6:30 or so 9 saugeyes with 1going 22 inches and 2 sheephead and 1 c-catfish. Kept everything with the sheephead and catfish going to go in the smoker. 2 different lakes and 1 river. All on lime crush big rogues and slims color 3.25 swims. Beautiful evenings with next to nobody out.. 
You have to get out there and get them before this next big freeze gets here.


----------



## carp

Had a buddy try for 2 hrs last night,,, 0 fish!.


----------



## fishslim

way to get them Skippy. been methodically picking off alot of eaters with a few nice girls added in deep water lakes. hitting them on jerks worked with very long pauses. also 5" joshy been working. Slow rolling it along bottom. Slims bait as well been best lately. went below spillway other night couple eaters on big swim then a 45" tank cracked it. got the muskie to shore she laid still long enough for me to get bait out and she swam away. was fun fish with 3 long drag runs and one half jump. As Skippy said get out there while you can freeze is coming


----------



## Fishfinder624

Can I ask what you are referring to when you say deep water lake? I am assuming most of the Muskingum Watershed lakes qualifying?


----------



## fishslim

I live in central Ohio Delaware area. deep water lakes in that area


----------



## Skippy

Troy, 45 inch muskie,,,,,, You and Rey ott to get together. Your also lucky on being able to fish a spillway. The one I really like doesn't hardly have enough water running down it to float a stick. Those Joshy J5's sure are killers. Had a LOT of luck on them this season.


----------



## acklac7

Finally got into a good bite tonight on the River, twitching Clown rouges, Eye's were snatching them up on 5 second pauses. Nothing big but Felt great to get on a solid bite, especially with the deep freeze coming.


----------



## Fishfinder624

I wasn't asking for any specific lake, and I realize you are fishing 100 miles from where I am. I was wondering how deep you are considering a deep lake. I assume the lakes I fish would fall into the deep lake category, as they all have spots that run 30-35 feet deep.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fishfinder624 said:


> I wasn't asking for any specific lake, and I realize you are fishing 100 miles from where I am. I was wondering how deep you are considering a deep lake. I assume the lakes I fish would fall into the deep lake category, as they all have spots that run 30-35 feet deep.


Thsts about as deep as the deeper lakes in central ohio get. But very rarley targeting those depths from shore in tbe colder months. Some bost guys will vertical jig some of the deeper holes in tbe lakes during the day though. 

Glad you guys are finding some,i only fished a little over an hour last weekend,an been working 12 hr days.
And hobestly dont think ill get out again until new years weekend if im lucky. 
Cooking xmas dinners and workng an other commiments probobly gonna keep me side lined. Not cool knowing how cold its gonna get.
Oh well,merry christmas,an hope to see some pigs in this home stretch here.
Maybe will get lucky an have a nice mid January heat wave an be slamming pigs in open water this winter! If not ill embrace it an pull out the ice gear an make a couple big river trips.....


----------



## Fishfinder624

Thanks for the info Saugeyefisher, I only asked because it seems there can be a difference and I have started to get a few fishing this way. I also wanted all to know I am not trying to scalp any spots, just trying to figure out some lakes near me using these techniques. I have only encountered one other person out there in half a dozen trips so I think most people up here either don't know about the quality of the fishing or don't have the gumption to withstand the weather to do it! Works out for me though My last time out I had what I figured was a 20+" fish that got off right at shore. Didn't get to take it home, but did get to see her and it was exciting. I caught five that night and kept 2 to eat, others a bit too small.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fishfinder624 said:


> Thanks for the info Saugeyefisher, I only asked because it seems there can be a difference and I have started to get a few fishing this way. I also wanted all to know I am not trying to scalp any spots, just trying to figure out some lakes near me using these techniques. I have only encountered one other person out there in half a dozen trips so I think most people up here either don't know about the quality of the fishing or don't have the gumption to withstand the weather to do it! Works out for me though My last time out I had what I figured was a 20+" fish that got off right at shore. Didn't get to take it home, but did get to see her and it was exciting. I caught five that night and kept 2 to eat, others a bit too small.


Np,this thread has gotten so big its hard to rememer or know what region everyones fishing. 
Good luck out there!


----------



## AtticaFish

Fishfinder624 said:


> ......deep water lake........


I fish up in NW OH and almost all of the reservoirs that hold walleye/saugeye in my area i consider deep water lakes. They are upground reservoirs with steep banks that generally drop down into a main basin anywhere from 25' to 35' deep. No 'points' or current to speak of. You can easily cast out into the deepest water of the reservoir from shore. I would guess that 95% of the 'eyes i catch are hitting on that steep slope coming up the incline from the deep basin. I see very very few fish cruising high up in the open water out over the deep areas. I would say 12' deep or less is where the majority come from. If i find an area that has a shelf that flatens out at maybe 8' before it drops off the rest of the way, there will be fish cruising up on top the shallow flat spot all night long no matter how small the shelf is. I found one spot that has a small 10' long flat spot with 2 gigantic boulders that are in the 6'-8' deep range and there are big bass and walleye both that sit tight up against it at night. Some of the big fish are coming up into less than a foot of water too. Since the shore line here has no obstructions and is 100% accessible, i just walk the bank and cast out at a 10° to 45° angle from shore so i am only focusing on the slope and shallow water. Even casting nearly paralell to shore sometimes and holding my rod tip as far out in front of me as possible to keep my lure off the shore. Same lure selection..... swimbaits, twist-tail grubs, hair jigs, stick cranks ........and most of those bites are coming as i am bumping bottom in the shallows. Maybe it is just the water i fish or the way i fish, dunno, but i just do not catch fish casting straight out from shore until my lure is starting up the slope. Guess my point to all my rambling is that even though my lakes are deep, i am really only fishing the shallow water at night. I don't get near the numbers as what the guys down in Central OH are getting, but definetly enough to feed my family.


----------



## kingfisher72

I agree with everything you said, AF. I'm continually amazed at how shallow the fish are most nights. I don't wade anymore to cast. If you're in knee deep water, there's likely fish passing behind you.

I think the distinction for deep water lakes is that a deeper water lake cools off slower and remains fish-able later into the fall/winter season. A deeper lake will reach the right temp later into the season and the bite will get "hot" later on into the fall than on a shallower lake. I fish a lake with multiple basins. The shallow basin is often frozen over as much as a month earlier than the deeper basin. The peak bite in the upper lake is different than the lower lake most years.


----------



## Fishfinder624

Every fish I have caught so far has been a log the slopes of points and drop offs, usually in water between 4-6 feet deep. I have to be really careful how deep I pull my rogues and husky jerks down to avoid snagging the rocks. I am just excited because the main lake I fish has produced more fish in five or six trips fishing like this than in the last 20 years. I have not seen any of the linkers I know are there yet...but I know they're in there.. This was one of the very first lakes stocked with saugeye back in the 80's, so there has to be some real pigs in there


----------



## acklac7

Found em again tonight, and man were they on the aggressive side. They wanted rouges Snapped, not twitched, and paused for maybe 3 seconds, tops.


----------



## kingfisher72

FF,

fwiw....I've had luck making HJ's run significantly shallower by reducing the length of the bill. As long as you don't make the bill any less wide, the action is about the same. Sandpaper glued to a popsicle stick works well to shorten a bill. Don't throw away any with a broken lip either. Some nights a HJ14 with no lip is killer despite having no real action of its own. Just a stick with rattles slipping through the water.


----------



## acklac7

kingfisher72 said:


> FF,
> 
> fwiw....I've had luck making HJ's run significantly shallower by reducing the length of the bill. As long as you don't make the bill any less wide, the action is about the same. Sandpaper glued to a popsicle stick works well to shorten a bill. Don't throw away any with a broken lip either. Some nights a HJ14 with no lip is killer despite having no real action of its own. Just a stick with rattles slipping through the water.
> View attachment 251362
> View attachment 251363
> View attachment 251364


I've done similar with X-raps and several crankbaits, works like a charm. Never caught anything on a lipless one though, have to try it sometime.


----------



## kingfisher72

I've had good luck on high pressure cloudless nights with a bright full moon and otherwise dead calm nights with them. I've experienced some good bites on a calm full moon night while the moon is still low. Once the moon gets high the bite dies a bit. They'll find and crack those lip less HJ's still though. Almost as if the wobbling bait is too much for them?? In a chop or noisy water, not so much. Gotta catch their attention and get them moving onto the bait. Even then I'm continually amazed at how these fish find and hit a motionless bait hanging out there in the dark. To think of how many fish I missed all those years fishing just steady retrieves. The sentiment "this thread changed my life" is no joke!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Well i fibbed. Weather was to nice. So i snuck in a couple hours of fishing yesterday before-to just after dark.... 
Hit a popular spillway an 2 of us layrd into them pretty good. 13/14 between the two of us. No big fish but my buddy got a couple fo's. Clown rouge, an limecrush rogue eith a slow steady reel with a quick pause now an then. Akso hit two on killer clown joshys before sundown....
Ill toss up some pics ltr


----------



## Earthworms

I have been putting my rogues under a bobber , I weighted it to sink super slow, I twitch the bobber or slow jerk it, I can control depth, Speed, and with wind going out I can hold it over fish . The line tie took a few efforts to get it right but it’s a majic presentation


----------



## fishslim

last couple night 1 on shallow lake other deeper lake to total different presentations. first night needed to have bait tunes to hold in place but need a bigger bait to dig it deep as you could to bottom and short pauses of 5 to 10 seconds. very light feather touch. Next night complete opposite barely 6 inches under water over 6 to 10 foot water and tuned to set in place for longggg pauses of 30 seconds or more and then barely moving it. Bigger baits again seemed best. Been a great week of catching. now bring on some ice and let those girls keep fattening up for ice off


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Man how nice is it not to have to layer up on a January nite! 
Caught fish after fish saterday nite just couldnt find any gooduns....

Slow rolling a pink swim on a 1/8 oz jig was the ticket. Tried a stick the last hour hoping for a bigger bite but it never came. 
Did keep 3 13/14"ers after deep hooking one an clipping a gill. Waa planning on tossing everything back. 
Lol an dont worry i was leagle,fishing a local spillway.... 
Get out there! Plenty willing biters! 
A lot of guys think the bite slows way down this time of year. Not the case. Just gets harder finding oppurtunitys to get at them properly!


----------



## fishslim

yep landed 4 nice fat eaters last Thursday on swims below a spillway. then tonight hit 2 on glow perch swim and 3 more on a Smithwick red head. the bite is there just gotta fish.lol


----------



## Skippy

Your spillways must not be flowing like my favorite one was Sunday. Way high and way off colored. 2 guys were already there when I got there and I swear those guys must live there. There always there. Anyway no saugeyes and if it wasen't for snagging a few of those red buffalo suckers nothing was caught. It will be awhile with this melt off and the rains we received last night before it will be fishable.. There was a good number of dead shad floating down stream.


----------



## Doboy

fishslim said:


> yep landed 4 nice fat eaters last Thursday on swims below a spillway. then tonight hit 2 on glow perch swim and 3 more on a Smithwick red head. the bite is there just gotta fish.lol



Hi Slim,,,, Bobby,,,,,,, I love reading your stuff!

BUT,,,,,,, I did a search for Smithwick Red Head, & this is what came up,,,,, 
must have something to do with my PREVIOUS search material!?????


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy said:


> Your spillways must not be flowing like my favorite one was Sunday. Way high and way off colored. 2 guys were already there when I got there and I swear those guys must live there. There always there. Anyway no saugeyes and if it wasen't for snagging a few of those red buffalo suckers nothing was caught. It will be awhile with this melt off and the rains we received last night before it will be fishable.. There was a good number of dead shad floating down stream.


Ya there flowin good now... had today off for an appointment later on an was gonna go back,but its come back up.
So now i wait an see what the weekend brings... did here of some open water in some lakes to soo should b some options for the weekend


----------



## fishslim

that's what I call it it's there clown has a red head gold body and white belly. lol I got all kinds of my name's so no one can find them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

2 of 3 keepers from last nite,posted how an on what in the spillway flow post below


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Anybody else getting antsy? There are some good bites going on,but im ready for more options. Putting the ice gear away this week an putting fresh braid on my reels. Lotsa warmer rain in the forecast. Kinda funny though,its gonna screw up the good things going on now,but open up a lot of good areas at thr same time....


----------



## hoffman24

Real antsy... I’m ready for open water on the lakes! My favorite rivers will be blown out but I’ll take eyes any way I can get them.


----------



## acklac7

I don't think it will screw things up that bad. This warming trend, combined with higher water and a noticeable increase in photo period will help to bring fish up and put them into prespawn. Fish will be on the move in the next couple weeks, that's for sure. Lets just hope we don't get hit hard with a nasty cold front in early-mid march.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> I don't think it will screw things up that bad. This warming trend, combined with higher water and a noticeable increase in photo period will help to bring fish up and put them into prespawn. Fish will be on the move in the next couple weeks, that's for sure. Lets just hope we don't get hit hard with a nasty cold front in early-mid march.


Some of my best nites have been in march when its snowing sideways. its ohio lol we all know will get cold fronts in march thats a given..
An ya if we get the forecasted rain,it will for sure blow things out for a bit...rain forcasted 9 out of the next 10 days
I hope not though cause when ive had the chance to get out its been fun.....

I here ya on the Long,hard,coldfront though. The nite it rolls in can be great. But can be tough once settled in(sometimes).


----------



## Skippy

My favorite spillway has been good till yesterday when they opened the gates and pretty much blew it out. 1/8 oz jig and a Joshy J5 electric shad with a stinger hook has done the best. When the water was down a 5 inch silver floating Rapala was working also. The eyes I kept were pretty much full of shad. All afternoon till almost dark..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I plan on upping my small crankbait game this spring. Ive always enjoyed throwing small shadraps an flickers for saugeyes. But dont do it all that often. 
There money in may on the flats but ive been using them more in oct/nov as well.
It seems like whenever they wont quite commit to a lipless crank theyll suck in a slow rolled shad rap with quick pauses. 
What lenght/action rods do you like for this? I like 7-7'6" med light fast action so i can whip that bait out there good.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fished a lake last nite,water was suprisingly great shape in some spots,a mudpit in others. I stuck to the clean water. There was plenty of shad around. Hit one an lost one both about 21/22" an both hit a custum huskie jerk on really long pauses the hj was a # 12 in purple eith a pink bottom..... Was hoping they was gonna be more active,but oh well its still February....


----------



## hoffman24

Went out east last night and fished a wind blown point. Threw the kitchen sink (joshys, rogues, vibes, red eyes, etc) 4 hits between two of us on rattle baits. No fish . Seemed like the perfect night for some eyes but we have all been there before... until next time


----------



## carp

Fished hard last 2 days. 6 bites - 3 fish, 2 on joshys, one on Vibe. All medium size females. 17-18", 1 snagged fish and one that got off! 0 on sticks after dark!


----------



## Skippy

Messed around yesterday late afternoon casting between the open water and the ice along the face of a dam. 1 small s/m on a 2.75 glow perch swim. Lots of flooding already and with this rain coming thing sure don't look good for a lot of lo lieing areas.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yeah skippy this rain isnt cool. Lol at this rate the bigger river here in cbus wont come down till may... 
Bright side,will all be able to brush up on are dirty water fishing. An the spillwaysshould be STACKED if they ever come down.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

See if this works.... fishslims seminar


----------



## fishslim

well hit a few on Jerks last night before dark. did well with a trap bait making long casts covering alit of water. challenging water conditions for everyone keep the bait moving more then you might normally right now. making it easier for fish to hear and feel bait.


----------



## kingfisher72

That seminar is great. Big thanks to Josh for making it available on utube so people like me can view it and great job on the presentation Fishslim


----------



## carp

Work hard last night from 5:30 - 11:30. 11-12 hits, 7 saugeyes, 3 keepers 18-21" females..
Nothing in their bellies! 0 on swims, 2 on X-raps, 5 on Swithwicks, missed several on Xraps and HJ.
Had a few small spurts of action, but nothing steady.


----------



## odell daniel

carp said:


> Work hard last night from 5:30 - 11:30. 11-12 hits, 7 saugeyes, 3 keepers 18-21" females..
> Nothing in their bellies! 0 on swims, 2 on X-raps, 5 on Swithwicks, missed several on Xraps and HJ.
> Had a few small spurts of action, but nothing steady.


were you moving around or stay put


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> I don't think it will screw things up that bad. This warming trend, combined with higher water and a noticeable increase in photo period will help to bring fish up and put them into prespawn. Fish will be on the move in the next couple weeks, that's for sure. Lets just hope we don't get hit hard with a nasty cold front in early-mid march.


2 weeks later an i dont think its quit raining yet! 
Im over it,just gonna where my sunglasses day an nite a pretend the water is perfect anfish hard through the mud this weekend. 
Sorry river guys,maybe by june theyll come down


----------



## fishslim

Tuesday After dark Dead Calm bright moon in the sky fish started pulling closer to shore Lime Crush Rogue was getting it done as well as a couple other colors they lit up for a while it was a good night to be out.


----------



## hoffman24

Tomorrow is a full moon and Calling for clear skies! Get out if you can!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Took a beating ladt nite,fished 3-9pm one bite on a red eye. Didnt even bump a fish rest of the nite.my buddy got one on a rip n rap 15".
Fished 7 different spots clear-muddy water. I didnt see any shad all night. Stuck to the west an south shores of a popular lake


----------



## Mr. A

Hit my local stained to muddy (on south end) lake from 7 - 9 on Friday. Stayed on windblown banks near rip rap. Slight breeze and minimal cloud cover.

Few hits and 1 good sized eye on Swims, hooked up but lost 1 on .5 oz lipless, nothing on sticks. (Probably not doing it right, my fault!) All action came on a sssslloooow roll and usually while ticking bottom.

Here's hoping it'll pick up again soon!


----------



## Gregjp

nice fish


----------



## carp

My brother - in - law Dave with his his first 2 saugeye ever on stickbaits. We caught these 6 between us last night on Indian. 2 on swimbaits the other 4 on Swithwicks after dark. Bite was late and didnt last long. Stickbait bite was better than swim bait bite!


----------



## odell daniel

nice job carp, couple fat ones in there.


----------



## Skippy

Been using the 5.5 Rogues also but with the cold BUT off colored water I'm fishing dead sticking just isen't working. Using a Rogue, clown colored, that slowly floats up, casting out then reeling it down then stopping it, waiting about 5 seconds then 3 short but hard twitches. I'll wait a few seconds then reel it a little then repeat the twitches. There homing in on the lure more by sound then sight. Still throwing 3.25 swims but in order to get more hits I went to a 1/16 oz. jig and put a small safety pin type spinner. The kind used on those beetle spin lures. Just cast, drop and lift then drop.
While I'm catching fish I'm both missing hits and loosing hooked fish way more so then normal. This cold off colored have both me and the fish messed up.. Add to that,,, last night i was back to ice on the rod guides.


----------



## carp

Good info Skippy! Thanx for your techniques an tactics. Hard to feel your fingers in this weather, but if they bite through the ice they should bite in the cold spring water. Weather scares more fisherman than FISH!!!!! LOL


----------



## Saugeyefisher

As tough as the dirty water can be,theres still some fantastic fishing to be had,good job carp,skippy! Gonna fish long an hard this weekend looking for some big fish bites!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Had a few hours to feesh last nite so off i went. 1st spot still kinda dingy but got 2 eyes an a crappie,on 2.75 black joshy.
Second spot one drive bye hit on lemon crush rouge. Third spot hit 3, 2 on a 4-1/2" sparkle chartruese hoochiecoochie swim,an one on a lemon crush rouge. Then ran outof time an had to take off. Wich sucked,i felt like they was stacked in the last spot an willing to bite once i found what they wanted. All 15-18" males. One was milking but think it was just excited to see me,cause i didnt see any other spawn action. 
I did lose one big female jigging a ripnrap i hadnt switched to bigger hooks yet....


----------



## fishslim

Skippy is dead on with keeping bait moving more in the dirty water dead sticking will not get you many bites in certain conditions. But making noise and displacement of water is key in dirty water.


----------



## reyangelo

Was able to hit the water for a couple hours Friday late night and it definitely was freezing. I was the only one in the area (including whole parking lot). I did lose a couple quick hits but was able to bring a girl with me (22" ) hitting smaller HJ reeling it slowly (I barely felt the hits). I didn't get a bump on anything bigger than the HJ08 (FireTiger), sometimes they are looking for the smaller lures. Water was stained and water temp was at ~42F (outdoor temp was ~20F). If I didn't had to be at work within 4 hours I would have stayed all night. Be safe. Tightlines.


----------



## carp

Snowy night NO JERK LIMIT! 45 minutes of casting and fingers were frozen! One hit on swim bait reaction time delayed 5 sec due to cold!


----------



## carp

Re-read post!!!! NO NO NO NO LIMIT!!!!! One hit on swim bait! my reaction time was so slow because I was frozen!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ive been taking my cousin out the last year or so trying to get him into the saugeye game. Its been a ROUGH road for him so far. He has a tough time processing what im telling him (he has a form of autism).
Last nite he was really working his swim right an really seemed in the zone,so i stept a few feet away from him to hit some neww water. Next thing i here is "ehhh bobby,i got one,AND ITS BIG!" First thought is he just snagged up again,then i here the tail slap an knew it was a better fish. I was down a steep bank an took a bit to get to him with the net. As soon i get doen i put a light on it,its a pigg. 26ish" my best guess,but a fat female. As soon as i lower my net down it pops free!!!!!!! I was more hurt then he was. You would of though he caught a limit of ten pounders as happy as he was last night. An been texting me all day wanting to get back it. 
I lost a couple nice fish an landed a 21",an a few small wipers. 
All on swims steady reel an wipers on blue/chrome ripnrap.....
Cant wait to get him on a hot bite!!!


----------



## Redhunter1012

Thats awesome right there. Good luck out there


----------



## carp

Hit Indian lake, rock bank 30 min before sunset, 2 bites on Rouge ,,, caught 21" female full of eggs. Missed the other one.
Buddy caught a 16 " on stick also.


----------



## MDBuckeye

carp said:


> Hit Indian lake, rock bank 30 min before sunset, 2 bites on Rouge ,,, caught 21" female full of eggs. Missed the other one.
> Buddy caught a 16 " on stick also.


I almost drove over but didn't have a lot of time before work tonight so I hit Alum for a few hours. Fished the wind blown shore and didn't have a bite, that I could feel anyhow. Stopped by the spillway for a minute but it was crazy low with almost no water coming out.


----------



## Skippy

Perfect 10"s in Sunrise color has been hot the last few times out. It's a new color at least for me. Sure wish is wind would die down already. Also been deep hooking a few after dark on j5 swim,, 1/16 oz. jig 4/0 hook. Even the smaller eyes are sucking it in.


----------



## carp

Skippy said:


> Perfect 10"s in Sunrise color has been hot the last few times out. It's a new color at least for me. Sure wish is wind would die down already. Also been deep hooking a few after dark on j5 swim,, 1/16 oz. jig 4/0 hook. Even the smaller eyes are sucking it in.


Where are you at in the water column with the P10's? Example they will dive to 10 ft on long cast. Are you getting it that far down, near bottom, or keeping it just below surface, or 1/2 way down?


----------



## MDBuckeye

I threw a P10 at Alum last night some with no avail. I wasn't working it hard so doubt I was even close to that 10ft range. I even threw it in the spillway the short time I was there too.


----------



## Skippy

I don't think I've ever casted any stick bait of any kind out then reeled it down to 8, 10 foot of water. Maybe 6 foot but even then thats deep for me. 1 to 4 foot of water is right where I fish most times. My way of thinking is that there eyes are on top of there head for a reason. They mostly will feed up. When I want to fish a little deeper I'm throwing a jig , "different weighted ones for different depths or speed control ", and a swim bait or a super shad rap with weighted hooks. That shad rap with the hooks weighted will get down one heck of a lot faster then any stick bait will then will slowly float up. With a little practice you can keep it working right in that 6 to 8 or even 8 to 10 feet of water almost all the way in.
With the sticks in clearer, lightly stained water after pulling it down a little it's either dead sticking or light twitches, waiting a little then short pulls just enough to feel the lure wobble a little. With dirty off colored water it's pretty much the same but the lures worked a little more aggressive while still trying to keep the lure in the water as long as possible.
Fishing with the winds we've been having at least for me and my type of retrieves is a PIA. It's more like pulling it down, twitching it a little then a short pull all the while keeping GOOD contact with the stick bait.

Hope that helps. I only type with 2 fingers and they both hurt.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy said:


> I don't think I've ever casted any stick bait of any kind out then reeled it down to 8, 10 foot of water. Maybe 6 foot but even then thats deep for me. 1 to 4 foot of water is right where I fish most times. My way of thinking is that there eyes are on top of there head for a reason. They mostly will feed up. When I want to fish a little deeper I'm throwing a jig , "different weighted ones for different depths or speed control ", and a swim bait or a super shad rap with weighted hooks. That shad rap with the hooks weighted will get down one heck of a lot faster then any stick bait will then will slowly float up. With a little practice you can keep it working right in that 6 to 8 or even 8 to 10 feet of water almost all the way in.
> With the sticks in clearer, lightly stained water after pulling it down a little it's either dead sticking or light twitches, waiting a little then short pulls just enough to feel the lure wobble a little. With dirty off colored water it's pretty much the same but the lures worked a little more aggressive while still trying to keep the lure in the water as long as possible.
> Fishing with the winds we've been having at least for me and my type of retrieves is a PIA. It's more like pulling it down, twitching it a little then a short pull all the while keeping GOOD contact with the stick bait.
> 
> Hope that helps. I only type with 2 fingers and they both hurt.


Good stuff, i am usually the same when it comes to stick baits an water depths.....


----------



## carp

Thank you skippy and saugeyefisher! Great info and good luck fishing!


----------



## carp

Last night we had a successful, small, window bite, from about 15 minutes before sunset, to about 15-20 after sunset. Kyle and I had 5 keeper and 1 throw back saugeye between us. All on lime crush rouges. I was driving my bait down with 3 or 4 hard snaps then twitching back in. Kyle was pulling his down hard with 1 pull, working his super slow and twitching. Biggest was 21.5". Females still holding eggs but getting closer to dumping. This coming week might be a great fishing week with temps hitting mid 50's to 60. And lows finally in the 30's at night.


----------



## Skippy

Should of stayed on the couch last night. 8:30 till 10:30 not one bite.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy said:


> Should of stayed on the couch last night. 8:30 till 10:30 not one bite.


I hope they wake up tonight


----------



## fishwhacker

Skippy said:


> Should of stayed on the couch last night. 8:30 till 10:30 not one bite.


Yeah but the one time you decide couch is better than going out they would be biting and that is why fishing is frustrating and addicting at the same time.


----------



## kingfisher72

How is everyone storing/carrying their swims while in the field? I'm fishing some new spots that require more than two steps away from my car  I seem to be having more trouble with bent or twisted tails now. Maybe I should just buys some Joshy's??


----------



## ristorap

kingfisher72 said:


> How is everyone storing/carrying their swims while in the field? I'm fishing some new spots that require more than two steps away from my car  I seem to be having more trouble with bent or twisted tails now. Maybe I should just buys some Joshy's??


 I keep mine in the package they come in and carry every thing in a 5 gal. bucket.


----------



## reyangelo

I use various sizes Plano Stowaway waterproof boxes and carry those in my pack (LL Bean Pack) made for fishing. I use mainly the Red Gasket (think 3440) and Yellow Gasket (i think 3540) - i like the yellow as I separate my swims. I do use their bigger two models as needed, all dependent on my target fish and type of fishing I am doing for the day. I like them so much I use them to store other fishing items (plus other items) at home. Hope this helps.


----------



## kingfisher72

I think that is part of the problem. I have no rigid packaging because I buy my favourite ones in bulk. I'll check out those planos, thanks.


----------



## Skippy

Plano model 3600. 6 main compartments with enough spacers to make it into 24 smaller compartments. I have 4 different tackle bags and with a w-a-g I'd say I have at least 50 of these boxes. I fish. That's what I do and I've found they fit my every need. They stack easy and I use a Sharpie marker to write on the top and front, where the latches are, whats in each one. Just makes it fast and easy when your looking for a certain type lure..


----------



## gpb1111

I always throw silica packs in each box to reduce rusting.


----------



## Tinknocker1

i use the K.I.S.S. method at night ....


----------



## kingfisher72

These planos look nice, thanks guys. The latches look significant. The ones I've used in the past only had the one plastic snap on the front than never worked long and the edges would always curl.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya i keep mine separated bye color in the regular large planos(my swims anyways) my twister tails i keep inthe plastic bag,roll it up an shove them in a large plano with no dividers sorted byecolor. Then the side pouhes inmy duffle type bag are stuffed with un-opened packs of swims... all of my led is in a medium plano sorted bye weight and hook size. 

I feel your pain onbent soft plastics. I hate it lol


----------



## AtticaFish

I have more trouble with bent tails on the Kalin 5" lunker grubs. If they get a kink in them, they just don't twist right. Have to set the bad ones a side and heat them with a hair dryer on a flat surface to get the kink out.

I keep them in the bag and then in Plano boxes. Never found a way to keep them all straight.


----------



## percidaeben

ristorap said:


> I keep mine in the package they come in and carry every thing in a 5 gal. bucket.


What he said! Easy Peasy!


----------



## BrettSass844

kingfisher72 said:


> How is everyone storing/carrying their swims while in the field? I'm fishing some new spots that require more than two steps away from my car  I seem to be having more trouble with bent or twisted tails now. Maybe I should just buys some Joshy's??


Speaking of Joshys... That new pro shad color looks phenomenal!


----------



## Big Joshy

I have started keeping a box with me that has no dividers in it. It stayes on top of my other boxes in my bag. Its main use is to just throw a few of the baits of the day into. A jerkbait or two maybe a crank and a few swims and jigs. Saves me alot of time just having one key box on top instead of diggin for 2 or three boxes every time I want to make a change or loose a jig etc. Also is great for wading because I can just take that one box and be just fine with a few key colors of swims and a few hard baits. With no dividers I can throw in stuff like pliers and a spool of leader line also. Also I can keep swimbaits in their pack if im worried about the color bleeding onto other baits like chartreuse onto white. At the end of the trip I can throw the baits back in their original boxes but I use the same colors and baits so often that I rarely do that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Big Joshy said:


> I have started keeping a box with me that has no dividers in it. It stayes on top of my other boxes in my bag. Its main use is to just throw a few of the baits of the day into. A jerkbait or two maybe a crank and a few swims and jigs. Saves me alot of time just having one key box on top instead of diggin for 2 or three boxes every time I want to make a change or loose a jig etc. Also is great for wading because I can just take that one box and be just fine with a few key colors of swims and a few hard baits. With no dividers I can throw in stuff like pliers and a spool of leader line also. Also I can keep swimbaits in their pack if im worried about the color bleeding onto other baits like chartreuse onto white. At the end of the trip I can throw the baits back in their original boxes but I use the same colors and baits so often that I rarely do that.


Good idea,i kinda have a "catch-all" box in my bag as well. An is the box ill use if i go on a quick pond/river trip or something.


----------



## bob Jones

Something I highly recommend is the lid thats a tackle box that fits on a five gallon bucket.trust me if you get one you will love it


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Goodbye rivers/creeks it was nice why it lasted.... 
Hope some of u got to take advantage of it!


----------



## reyangelo

Saugeyefisher said:


> Goodbye rivers/creeks it was nice why it lasted....
> Hope some of u got to take advantage of it!


I have been working on Steelhead past outings, but yesterday took an opportunity hitting a lake for Saugeyes since it's been a while. It was rough three hours, few jacks caught on various lures (swims to jerkbaits) but I kept missing out so I left. Decided to hit the river on my way back home (that was my original plan instead of the lake). I was there barely 30 minutes and caught over a dozen keepers (almost back-to-back casts) plus missed a few. Full moon, water warming up, and chilled air - just very ideal location with stained water. All caught on 3.25 Joshy Solar Flare 1/8 oz slow reeled with couple pauses. Definitely took advantage last night and may transition back to Saugeyes full time soon.


----------



## Skippy

Good going Rey. I started slow for the first hour but once it got dark it was on. Had to catch at least 15 with 4 being real nice females. Took my first limit home this year all males 15 to 17&1/2 inches. Usually only keep a few but my daughter wanted some. Most all on a lemon-lime-orange P-10. Slow stop and go parallel casting along the rip-rap. All good hard strikes. A few other guys were there but they all left about dark.


----------



## hoffman24

How does everyone feel about the full moon tomorrow/Saturday? It typically comes with a cold front to my understanding but doesn’t look like we are going to have a drastic change in temperature. With that, I’m sure spawning activity will be increased this weekend which could mean lock jaws because fish are more concerned with doing their thing. 
Interested in hearing what some of you think the fishing will be like this weekend. 

Of course we won’t know unless we try and not all eyes spawn at once (a good thing)


----------



## fishslim

I'm glad you took the advice and listen to your first idea LOL paid off


----------



## Bowhunter15

Saugeyefisher said:


> Goodbye rivers/creeks it was nice why it lasted....
> Hope some of u got to take advantage of it!


I know i had big plans for this long weekend! What a bummer. Guess ill lay around and drink beer lol.


----------



## Skippy

Either 8 or 10 last night all on a green, chartreuse/lime shallow diving Bandit. 4 nice girls, still swimming. Kept 4 males. With the wind you had no choice but to keep the lure moving. 

Driving home last night I've come to realize I don't know how much longer I can fish in this kind of weather. I can take the cold but that wind just beats the crap out of me. I had gor-tex jacket and bibs on when it started raining which then changed to wet snow darn near blowing sideways. The last 2 eyes I caught I never felt them hit.That's how numb I was getting. I must of looked like a over sized snowman. Had the heater on full blast all the way home.. Are there saugeyes in Florida ???


----------



## Tinknocker1

Skippy said:


> Either 8 or 10 last night all on a green, chartreuse/lime shallow diving Bandit. 4 nice girls, still swimming. Kept 4 males. With the wind you had no choice but to keep the lure moving.
> 
> Driving home last night I've come to realize I don't know how much longer I can fish in this kind of weather. I can take the cold but that wind just beats the crap out of me. I had gor-tex jacket and bibs on when it started raining which then changed to wet snow darn near blowing sideways. The last 2 eyes I caught I never felt them hit.That's how numb I was getting. I must of looked like a over sized snowman. Had the heater on full blast all the way home.. Are there saugeyes in Florida ???


i don't know about saugeye in Florida but they have some big red ears Skippy .....


----------



## HappySnag

Skippy said:


> Either 8 or 10 last night all on a green, chartreuse/lime shallow diving Bandit. 4 nice girls, still swimming. Kept 4 males. With the wind you had no choice but to keep the lure moving.
> 
> Driving home last night I've come to realize I don't know how much longer I can fish in this kind of weather. I can take the cold but that wind just beats the crap out of me. I had gor-tex jacket and bibs on when it started raining which then changed to wet snow darn near blowing sideways. The last 2 eyes I caught I never felt them hit.That's how numb I was getting. I must of looked like a over sized snowman. Had the heater on full blast all the way home.. Are there saugeyes in Florida ???


good job on the fish.
Florida is not beter.
i was there few month and when temperature drop to 60 degre everybody out was shivering,you had to go inside and turn the furnes on.
it is how you ajust your body to temperature,if you exercise and go out all time you are find,but if you sit home for 2 weeks and go out it is wery cold.
my furnes is 70 degree and i am freezing,i start ice fishing and sit on bucket in -10 degree and i am fine.
it is how you train your body to tolerate cold.
then i come home the furnes is 65 degree and i feel hot.


----------



## fishslim

Skippy know what your saying last 2 night trips i had to ask why am i doing this.lol hands were gone but then i get warmed up and ready to go get abused again i. this great Ohio weather. water at indian lake was 40 to 41 boat guys told me. bet its high 30's now. depressing


----------



## greatmiami

fishslim said:


> Skippy know what your saying last 2 night trips i had to ask why am i doing this.lol hands were gone but then i get warmed up and ready to go get abused again i. this great Ohio weather. water at indian lake was 40 to 41 boat guys told me. bet its high 30's now. depressing


[QUOTE="fishslim, post:


----------



## greatmiami

Nothing turns the saugeye on like human suffering


----------



## Tinknocker1

when your 90 laying in a nursing home and your fingers look like dried slim jims and you have a fat girl wiping your butt that smells like a Salem 100 your going to ask yourself was it worth it ? your going to think a minute as she cinches down your depend ..................... every god damn night ! saddle up !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tinknocker1 said:


> when your 90 laying in a nursing and your fingers look like dried slim jims and you have a fat girl wiping your butt that smells like a Salem 100 your going to ask yourself was it worth it ? your going to think a minute as she cinches down your depend ..................... every god damn night ! saddle up !


Just found out ive been crawling around the rocky banks on a completly bum left him. 33 yrs old an need it 100% replaced... doc said if i take it easy i can make the new one last me 20 yrs.... i said "have you ever saugeye fished?" He said "no,why"... i said "see ya in ten yrs for another replacement"


----------



## Tinknocker1

dude your just having a gout attack from all that beef you been eating in the smoker ! my Doctor hates me he tells me what's a wrong with me ....... then i tell him what's wrong with him ....... ")


----------



## AtticaFish

Saugeyefisher said:


> .......need it 100% replaced... doc said if i take it easy i can make the new one last me 20 yrs....


My doc said the same thing..... going on 17 years now this June after my hip was busted up in 4 places from an auto accident back in '01. My ball socket crunches now and again, gets worse out ice fishing and my SI joint can predict the big pressure changes coming before i look at the NOAA website. Told the Doc i will get it replaced when i CAN'T get out and fish anymore. Take care of it if you know it needs it though..............


----------



## fishslim

Well I went out and abused myself again in the nice April 16th freezing cold snow and wind. Was it worth it heck yeah 4 nice girls still fat and Sassy full eggs. They were inhaling a 325 silktruse big Joshy swimbait. then two more decided they wanted to taste the flavor of lemon lime Smithwick Rogue. One tore off on the shoreline the other three I got pictures of then put them back two more males and a couple whiffs and I was snow covered and hands were numb loving life LOL. 

Now if I could only get my phone to allow the pictures to process I know I'm doing it right I did it in the past but for the last month it seems I have not been able to put any pictures on got all kinds of big fat girls from March and April but just can't get them to come acrossed guess it's just old man me again LOL


----------



## Mateo

It was pretty nasty last night with the cold and wind ,but did manage these 2 healthy males at IL.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

AtticaFish said:


> My doc said the same thing..... going on 17 years now this June after my hip was busted up in 4 places from an auto accident back in '01. My ball socket crunches now and again, gets worse out ice fishing and my SI joint can predict the big pressure changes coming before i look at the NOAA website. Told the Doc i will get it replaced when i CAN'T get out and fish anymore. Take care of it if you know it needs it though..............


Yeah trying to schedule it for mid january. Cant wait for some releif... injections hardly even help it....

Good to see the nicer females beeing caught. Nice ones guys!


----------



## Skippy

Yea Troy I still haven't learned to stay home. Out Sunday evening just as the rain slowed down. Caught 4 and had 2 come unbuttoned right at shore. Turned 1 fat girl loose. Yesterday, Monday, playing in the wind and wet snow, don't think I'll ever learn, hit 3 males and 1 nice girl that was hooked deep so I kept her also. Sort of nice that my wife doesn't even tell me that I'm crazy anymore. Everything came on those shallow diving Bandits.
You know if you hold a Rogue or p10 in one hand and a Bandit in the other then shake them the Bandits sure seem to give off more sound. More times then not If i'm catching fish I'll try something else just to see but with this nasty weather and wet COLD hands I just stuck to what I had on.
Tonight however I plan on eatting a hot dinner and staying home.


----------



## reyangelo

A few nights ago before the warm front / rains hit, got into some nice females. I was having no luck at first using an HJ so I swapped to my Joshy's. First two hit on 3.25 Green Antifreeze with Silver Sparkle Skippy Jighead. After no hits for a while swapped to the 3.25 Solar Flare Joshy with the standard 1/8 oz jighead and caught two more. I definitely missed at least three, but the trend was slow soft hits before moonrise and hard hits after moonrise - slow reeling with the occasional pause. Pictures came out odd, but two I can upload hopefully show the size. Smallest one was a little over 25 inches and the big one was 28 3/4 ( weighed about 9lbs - half spawned). The other three were still carrying full load ready to burst. The four didn't even fit in my bucket, I had to carry my lid separately but no complaints here. Haven't been able to get out much due to Spring chores but the bite has been active. Tightlines


----------



## Skippy

Real nice Rey. The pictures sure say it all.


----------



## reyangelo

Skippy said:


> Real nice Rey. The pictures sure say it all.


Thanks Matt, that Silver Sparkle jighead of yours has the right shine to it. I am liking this cold weather and rains. Combined with my odd fishing hours, it is an abuse sometimes but I see more fish than people (sometimes no people at all) which i sometimes prefer. I always welcome a friendly face / person, but some folks just have no courtesy any longer. The fish have been acting differently dependent on the water I hit with these temperature fluctuations. Anyways, may be heading back out tonight to feel cold, tired, but hopefully walk away with a nice catch.


----------



## fishslim

Congrats Rey great job again fishing those odd hours is the way to do it to get to find those girls and grab


----------



## Skippy

Full moon and the eyes seem hungry. 23 the last 3 nights fishing from 8:30 till almost 11.. Most all on Joshy swims. Silktruse, slims bait and glow perch. 3.25 with a 1/8 oz red jig. Just slow pump then let it drop down a little. All close to shore along the rip-rap. Ended up keeping 3 each night.


----------



## Fishfinder624

Skippy said:


> Full moon and the eyes seem hungry. 23 the last 3 nights fishing from 8:30 till almost 11.. Most all on Joshy swims. Silktruse, slims bait and glow perch. 3.25 with a 1/8 oz red jig. Just slow pump then let it drop down a little. All close to shore along the rip-rap. Ended up keeping 3 each night.


I have been getting them farther north but on hj12 and hj14 redfire craw huskies.


----------



## hoffman24

Last night was a crazy good one! Fished the front rolling in from 9pm-2am. The eyes were feisty! 30+ eyes with a dozen or so dinks. Biggest was 21” but a lot of good eaters. 3.25 firetiger, slimsbait and ultimate chartreuse pulled in a lot of fish. Switched to a shadow rap shad in clown color and caught 15 in thirty minutes right before the storm. What a night


----------



## acklac7

Also straight crushed them the other night, eyes were so aggressive they were going airborne like tarpons, quite a sight to see...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

,


hoffman24 said:


> Last night was a crazy good one! Fished the front rolling in from 9pm-2am. The eyes were feisty! 30+ eyes with a dozen or so dinks. Biggest was 21” but a lot of good eaters. 3.25 firetiger, slimsbait and ultimate chartreuse pulled in a lot of fish. Switched to a shadow rap shad in clown color and caught 15 in thirty minutes right before the storm. What a night


30+ eyes is a great time! Good job! Did u get that big flattie the same night?


----------



## fishslim

Yes I was on a deep water lake that same night and the fish were aggressively hitting them as well 15 saugeyes Smallmouth Largemouth 13 and a half inch rock bass catfish white bass and of course a muskie was a lot of fun lime 3.25 and Slim's bait did the damage for me


----------



## hoffman24

Saugeyefisher said:


> ,
> 
> 30+ eyes is a great time! Good job! Did u get that big flattie the same night?


I sure did. That big flattie was the first of the night. Hit my slimsbait joshy right at my feet and peeled off 30+ yards of line in no time. Great way to start the night


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

So are you guys mostly targeting Rip rap areas in reservoirs or can they be found throughout on all structure?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fvrdfshrmn said:


> So are you guys mostly targeting Rip rap areas in reservoirs or can they be found throughout on all structure?


Rip-rap areas are a good starting point. But theres things that make one rip rap bank better then the next. And there are plenty other types of structure will hold them to. Imo one of the biggest factors is bait. Has to be bait around to keep saugeye around.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Ok. Thanks for the response. It seems like these fish are targeted more often in spring and fall/winter. I am trying to locate some eyes this summer to hit up in the fall. My local lake is not know for saugeye a but they have been stocked there for a while. Do you guys tip your Joshys with meat during summer?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fvrdfshrmn said:


> Ok. Thanks for the response. It seems like these fish are targeted more often in spring and fall/winter. I am trying to locate some eyes this summer to hit up in the fall. My local lake is not know for saugeye a but they have been stocked there for a while. Do you guys tip your Joshys with meat during summer?


A lot of times i do tip with a pc of crawler....


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Ok. Thanks for the info. This forum is a wealth of knowledge. Very helpful.


----------



## fishslim

summer nights swims plus trap baits plus jerks.. i have a u tube video from Ohio Expo this Feb. talks about night time saugeye bite. in it talk summer time. my other video from fee years back talks about day time summer tips type up saugeye fishing on utube should come up.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Thanks slim. I have actually already watched several of those expo vids and i appreciate all that info also.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

The more I read the more questions I find. So are you guys generally wading the reservoirs? If so, is the advantage of that to get away from tree over hangs and get to deeper structure?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

No normally just walkinthe banks...
Keep asking.i enjoy the conversation


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

So is it rare that you are using the jerk bait in a manner like it is used by bass fisherman? Say on a slack line with quick hard jerks and reeling up slack but not tightnening the line? Or is it more often that you use a couple hard pulls or cranks to get the lure down and then pauses with slower small pulls. I know you vary this a lot as conditions dictate but I’m trying to get a more accurate approach.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

is time of year with a jerkbait. I fish it hard an fast like a bass guy first,then slow down my speed sn jerks from there,ill go this approach all the way through mid-late fall depending on water temps. Then come late fall- into winter i start slow then work my way fast....


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

OK. thanks again. I'm am totally clueless basically. Trying to learn this species a little. How do you guys detect the light bite without being able to see your line at night. Also, in river at night, how the heck do you find seams between swifts and eddy currents.


----------



## HappySnag

fvrdfshrmn said:


> OK. thanks again. I'm am totally clueless basically. Trying to learn this species a little. How do you guys detect the light bite without being able to see your line at night. Also, in river at night, how the heck do you find seams between swifts and eddy currents.


make your line tight,no slack and use braid line,power pro,you feel every tap,some time they are hard tap somtime very light.
some guys use head lamp to watch line kink.
teory is confusing,if you do that few times everything will be clear for you.
some say
practise make perfect-i say practise make babies.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Thanks Happy. Appreciate response. And no more babies for me. But I still like to practice.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Well finally went out last night. (7pm to 11pm) Had wind, had bait fish. Actually snagged an exact twin of the rippin rap I used. Oh yeah and a 1" bluegill fry.  I have never seen a bluegill out of the water this small. At least I know my hooks are sharp. Tried jerks, swims, and raps. Caught one 14" Lrg Mouth. Upside was i caught my first nighttime jerk bait fish. Downside not one saugeye bite and I broke the tip of my St. Croix walleye rod off. I nearly wept.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

When you guys are deciding where to fish for a night. Would you guys choose wind sweeping across a bank (parallel)? Or wind blowing straight in to the bank your fishing? I know to look for wind across a point but not sure about straight sections or bays. I apologize if this question has been addressed before. I have read nearly all this thread but may have skipped past it.


----------



## HappySnag

fvrdfshrmn said:


> When you guys are deciding where to fish for a night. Would you guys choose wind sweeping across a bank (parallel)? Or wind blowing straight in to the bank your fishing? I know to look for wind across a point but not sure about straight sections or bays. I apologize if this question has been addressed before. I have read nearly all this thread but may have skipped past it.


you can start wind in your face,
looking for
mud line,curent and bait,
you have to find what work best that night
use swimm bait,hard bait,search with red eye shad.
you have to find which retreve is best.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

removed dumb question.lol


----------



## Tinknocker1

fvrdfshrmn said:


> removed dumb question.lol


there is never a dumb question with saugeyes at night .........


----------



## Tinknocker1

fvrdfshrmn said:


> Well finally went out last night. (7pm to 11pm) Had wind, had bait fish. Actually snagged an exact twin of the rippin rap I used. Oh yeah and a 1" bluegill fry.  I have never seen a bluegill out of the water this small. At least I know my hooks are sharp. Tried jerks, swims, and raps. Caught one 14" Lrg Mouth. Upside was i caught my first nighttime jerk bait fish. Downside not one saugeye bite and I broke the tip of my St. Croix walleye rod off. I nearly wept.


bluegills are money at night off boat ramps in the fall for saugeyes !


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

When you guys night fish, do the raccoons bug the crap out of you? Or is it just me?


----------



## Redhunter1012

First time since spring that i hit any night spots last night. I hit two local upgrounds. First spot i had one come unbuttoned on my 4th-5th cast on a 2.75" slims bait. I fish that res for another 90 minutes without a bite. Went to other spot and fished til 11 pm without a bite. They didn't want swims, Roadrunners, red eyes, jerks, etc..... was a beautiful, cool evening though


----------



## jholbrook

fvrdfshrmn said:


> Well finally went out last night. (7pm to 11pm) Had wind, had bait fish. Actually snagged an exact twin of the rippin rap I used. Oh yeah and a 1" bluegill fry.  I have never seen a bluegill out of the water this small. At least I know my hooks are sharp. Tried jerks, swims, and raps. Caught one 14" Lrg Mouth. Upside was i caught my first nighttime jerk bait fish. Downside not one saugeye bite and I broke the tip of my St. Croix walleye rod off. I nearly wept.


Last summer, I caught a good number of eyes at night from the shores of Central Ohio's deep lakes. This summer, I've caught everything but keeper-sized eyes. Wonder if anybody else has had the same problem?


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

jholbrook said:


> Last summer, I caught a good number of eyes at night from the shores of Central Ohio's deep lakes. This summer, I've caught everything but keeper-sized eyes. Wonder if anybody else has had the same problem?


I have been fishing quite a bit the last couple weeks. Mostly evening until a little past sun down. I had one evening that i landed two and missed one. But this was over five hours and they were in three different locations on three different baits. Also it was very hot and sunny. Only night I caught more than one saugeye. I am however not fishing in the saugeye capital like you. I’m fish southwest Ohio. I am new to the species however.


----------



## fishslim

It has been slower this summer from shore. But also the weather has been crazy as well. We have had so many north east to east winds then in along time. Plus water temps are staying lower then normal and fish are still really roaming alot. 
Another factor is at least at Alum you now have many weed beds and weed lines on points and flats that are making fishing from shore more difficult. The fish are there but now running the weed lines and pot holes in weeds. I still have been doing best with redeyes steady reeled and if i feel the weeds i rip it thru them hard many times causing a violent strike from eyes and bass. 

Also been using big floating minnow baits pumping them above the weeds hit 3 nice eyes last week at Alum ftom shore this way. Plus 2 bonus giant muskies. 

The lake is full of nice eater eyes from boat fishing edges with jigs an swims or even better lately snapping spoons or blades around the 7 to 12 foot range in water dropping into deeper water.


----------



## Skippy

Have to agree with you Troy.. Give a J5 hooked side ways with a 3 or 4/0 jig hook. No weight. I'm using 14 lb test and a med/hev 7 foot rod. I don't hook everyone that hits buts it's fun fishing. More bass this year then in the past few years.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

I really appreciate all the responses. It reinforces that I am at least in the ballpark with my locations and presentations. Troy I agree that the grass on the points and flats I've been targeting are PITA. Also the most success I've had were in the mud lines on main lake from boat traffic. Skippy I am going to order some Joshys finally and try the side hook. I have lost a lot of swims and trap baits trying to figure these fish out. Has slowed down though.


----------



## jholbrook

Gentlemen,

As always, this is good stuff. In the past couple weeks, I got kinda bummed about the lack of success and even started bass fishing. 

I'll try pulling baits over and through the weeds and see what turns up. 

John


----------



## moke11

Jigging vibes in deeper water (19 fow) on points has been successful for me. 5 good eyes last night in a short trip. All returned to fatten up for the fall bite.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Yeah i can't really reach these eyes from the banks. Hoping the skinny water bite picks up when the temps start dropping.


----------



## lacdown

Moke11, what size/color vibe do you use and do you just snap from 10 to 12 o'clock with 10 o'clock having the vibe on the bottom? I've tried jigging vibes on schools of fish with very limited success over the past few years. Have varied my speed and pause on the bottom but it doesn't seem to have helped.



moke11 said:


> Jigging vibes in deeper water (19 fow) on points has been successful for me. 5 good eyes last night in a short trip. All returned to fatten up for the fall bite.


----------



## moke11

lacdown said:


> Moke11, what size/color vibe do you use and do you just snap from 10 to 12 o'clock with 10 o'clock having the vibe on the bottom? I've tried jigging vibes on schools of fish with very limited success over the past few years. Have varied my speed and pause on the bottom but it doesn't seem to have helped.


3/16 oz

1. orange with black stripes
2. fire tiger
3. blue/silver

Snap it up and let it fall. Be prepared for a bite on the lift or the fall. Let the bait fall freely back to the bottom watching the line for a jump. If it doesn’t all the way back to the bottom, set the hook.

I posted this on here before and learned it from others on here.

1. Braid is a must! I prefer power pro. With mono, you just cant feel when they bite on the fall.
2. fluro carbon leader reduces tangles

Next thing is to use electronics to find bait near the bottom and concentrate on these areas. Bait near depth change / points are perfect for snapping vibes.

Hope this helps someone catch some eyes. I too have been struggling from shore.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishslim

moke11 said:


> 3/16 oz
> 
> 1. orange with black stripes
> 2. fire tiger
> 3. blue/silver
> 
> Snap it up and let it fall. Be prepared for a bite on the lift or the fall. Let the bait fall freely back to the bottom watching the line for a jump. If it doesn’t all the way back to the bottom, set the hook.
> 
> I posted this on here before and learned it from others on here.
> 
> 1. Braid is a must! I prefer power pro. With mono, you just cant feel when they bite on the fall.
> 2. fluro carbon leader reduces tangles
> 
> Next thing is to use electronics to find bait near the bottom and concentrate on these areas. Bait near depth change / points are perfect for snapping vibes.
> 
> Hope this helps someone catch some eyes. I too have been struggling from shore.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good reminders on how to Moke11 jigging spoons and jigging raps have been working as well. I WOULD say 10 to 12 is hard to control and feel bite. I usually when jigging from boat vertically like 7 to 8 oclock to 9 or 10 so your in better position to set hook. Free falling bait is keyas Moke mentioned watch line on fall any hesitation in fall or twitch to line set hook.


----------



## lacdown

Thanks guys. So it sounds like limited or no time letting it sit on the bottom... usually that's when the line can get tangled on the hooks anyway.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

As I said before, the more I read, the more questions I seem to have. Since you guys fish a fall thru spring season, do you keep ice cleats or something else with you during the really cold months?


----------



## HappySnag

fvrdfshrmn said:


> As I said before, the more I read, the more questions I seem to have. Since you guys fish a fall thru spring season, do you keep ice cleats or something else with you during the really cold months?


i carie ice cleats with me,you can not walk on rocks with ice,there is no ice but water spray will freeze on rocks.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Okay thanks . That was sorta my assumption. Thought those rocks would get real slickery in winter.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fvrdfshrmn said:


> As I said before, the more I read, the more questions I seem to have. Since you guys fish a fall thru spring season, do you keep ice cleats or something else with you during the really cold months?


Im pretty sure another member "skippy" mentioned that he will carry a coffee can with some ice melt or rock salt in it for such occasions... 
I know im gonna have to do something myself. Im not even half as mobile as i was 5 years ago and cant react to a mistake to fast with a complety bum hip soon to be artificle hip. Haha an dont want nothing happening to the fake hip. But over half my good fishing spots are along rocky banks....
im gonna drop some coin on some really good boots that grip wet rocks really well...
And happysnag is 100% right sometimes i wont even think about walking along them they get so icy.....


----------



## kingfisher72

As someone on their third knee, Korkers are your friend. A walking stick really helps. An old ski pole with a rope around your chest/shoulder is nice. That said, some spots you just can't fish anymore. It sucks, but sic transit gloria mundi and all that...


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Thanks for all the responses. This thread had been an invaluable resource. Guess I'll be looking for a pair of boots soon.


----------



## jholbrook

Do you guys think this cold front is enough to get the eyes biting?

Looking at my notes, seems like the deep lake night bite picked up in late Sept. Thoughts?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jholbrook said:


> Do you guys think this cold front is enough to get the eyes biting?
> 
> Looking at my notes, seems like the deep lake night bite picked up in late Sept. Thoughts?


It might just get some things going in the shallow lakes,but will be short lived more then likely,an still far from a good consistent bite we all are looking for.
I used to always do good at buckeye this time of yr(good as in 1-3 eyes an maybe some bass,cats,wipers) burning a small cotton Cordell spot o i think it is,its the 3/16 lipless,cheapie. Along wind blow rocks,an i know indian sees a short vibe bite before things really kick into gear. 
As soon as the rivers come down they should be a good bet!


----------



## acklac7

jholbrook said:


> Do you guys think this cold front is enough to get the eyes biting?
> 
> Looking at my notes, seems like the deep lake night bite picked up in late Sept. Thoughts?


Absolutely enough to get those eyes biting, had several buddies get into them real good as the water was coming up on Saturday. The Fall bite basically started with this front.


----------



## jholbrook

The replies above motivated me to make it out a few times over the last week.

I dragged gpb1111 with me a couple of this times, heading to spots on a deep-water lake that produced last fall. We caught a mixed bag, with a few short, 12-ish inch saugeye. Crappie seem to be biting pretty well.

Anyhow, we started wondering if there's a correlation between short saugeye and keepers. If you caught a few short saugeyes in a spot, do you take it to mean you're in the right area? That you'll just have to keep working until you find something the bigger fish want? OR do you take it as a sign to move somewhere else? 

Thanks again,
John


----------



## Brahmabull71

jholbrook said:


> The replies above motivated me to make it out a few times over the last week.
> 
> I dragged gpb1111 with me a couple of this times, heading to spots on a deep-water lake that produced last fall. We caught a mixed bag, with a few short, 12-ish inch saugeye. Crappie seem to be biting pretty well.
> 
> Anyhow, we started wondering if there's a correlation between short saugeye and keepers. If you caught a few short saugeyes in a spot, do you take it to mean you're in the right area? That you'll just have to keep working until you find something the bigger fish want? OR do you take it as a sign to move somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks again,
> John


My perspective is the largest and most aggressive fish generally feed first IF fish are active in an area. If fish are in a positive feeding mood (3 moods - Positive, Nuetral and Negative) the largest fish eat first. Several times this year my largest eyes came in an area where many fish were stacked in a small area. If I don’t catch fish within 15 minutes I move on. If a catch fish, then I pound it until they stop, sometimes varying approaches. Almost ALWAYS when I start catching small fish I’ve learned to move on.


----------



## jholbrook

Brahmabull71 said:


> My perspective is the largest and most aggressive fish generally feed first IF fish are active in an area. If fish are in a positive feeding mood (3 moods - Positive, Nuetral and Negative) the largest fish eat first. Several times this year my largest eyes came in an area where many fish were stacked in a small area. If I don’t catch fish within 15 minutes I move on. If a catch fish, then I pound it until they stop, sometimes varying approaches. Almost ALWAYS when I start catching small fish I’ve learned to move on.


Thanks for the reply--I'll keep that in mind this fall.

I ran into some nice eyes with a giant school of white bass last year, but can't think of that happening any other time. Now that I think about it, I can't remember catching a mix of large and small eyes from a spot, either.

Good stuff, Brahmabull.


----------



## Brahmabull71

jholbrook said:


> Thanks for the reply--I'll keep that in mind this fall.
> 
> I ran into some nice eyes with a giant school of white bass last year, but can't think of that happening any other time. Now that I think about it, I can't remember catching a mix of large and small eyes from a spot, either.
> 
> Good stuff, Brahmabull.


Actually it is fairly common. It seems like catfish and saugeye prefer the same forage on points and will often feed together. Examples are trolling or casting flats with crawlers and catching a mixed bag. Had this happen many times at O’shay and Indian. This year, something did happen that I personally hadn’t had happen to me (and I’ve been doing this for a minute)...me and my partner caught 23 eyes (21 were keepers) in about a 150 yard stretch of bank at Alum with Joshy’s tipped with 1/3 crawler and if you didn’t get an eye, you caught a very large sunfish...like 7.5 - 9” which I wouldn’t have thought would happen. Some on bank and some back. The Sunnies were in spawn mode so maybe this is why?


----------



## ristorap

Fishing with minnows on bottom I have caught saugeyes / crappie /perch / catfish /LM bass all in the same area. Trolling crank baits saugeyes and LM bass /SM bass susp together eating the same thing. Casting cranks saugeyes and crappies .


----------



## jholbrook

Oh, yeah I have caught a lot of channels in my favorite saugeye spots, especially in the spring, but rarely numbers of both on the same trip. If I get into the cats pretty good, I may be lucky to get an eye or two. Sounds like your experience is different?

That time with white bass was a white bass almost every cast, then they shut off and I got an eye every few casts. Then the eyes shut off; the white bass turned back on again.

I've run into lmb, smb, rock bass, and crappie in the same spots as eyes, too, but don't think I've caught LOTS of any of them and LOTS of eyes from the same spot in the fall or spring. I sifted through about 30 bass last spring, with one keeper eye mixed in. Kept thinking there had to be more there...

Assuming you're after eyes, what do you do when you get to a spot and catch cats, bass, etc.? Take it as a sign to stay or to move?


----------



## HappySnag

jholbrook said:


> Oh, yeah I have caught a lot of channels in my favorite saugeye spots, especially in the spring, but rarely numbers of both on the same trip. If I get into the cats pretty good, I may be lucky to get an eye or two. Sounds like your experience is different?
> 
> That time with white bass was a white bass almost every cast, then they shut off and I got an eye every few casts. Then the eyes shut off; the white bass turned back on again.
> 
> I've run into lmb, smb, rock bass, and crappie in the same spots as eyes, too, but don't think I've caught LOTS of any of them and LOTS of eyes from the same spot in the fall or spring. I sifted through about 30 bass last spring, with one keeper eye mixed in. Kept thinking there had to be more there...
> 
> Assuming you're after eyes, what do you do when you get to a spot and catch cats, bass, etc.? Take it as a sign to stay or to move?


give them 30 minutes no eye moove,return later and test same spot.


----------



## Brahmabull71

jholbrook said:


> Oh, yeah I have caught a lot of channels in my favorite saugeye spots, especially in the spring, but rarely numbers of both on the same trip. If I get into the cats pretty good, I may be lucky to get an eye or two. Sounds like your experience is different?
> 
> That time with white bass was a white bass almost every cast, then they shut off and I got an eye every few casts. Then the eyes shut off; the white bass turned back on again.
> 
> I've run into lmb, smb, rock bass, and crappie in the same spots as eyes, too, but don't think I've caught LOTS of any of them and LOTS of eyes from the same spot in the fall or spring. I sifted through about 30 bass last spring, with one keeper eye mixed in. Kept thinking there had to be more there...
> 
> Assuming you're after eyes, what do you do when you get to a spot and catch cats, bass, etc.? Take it as a sign to stay or to move?


IF and only if I’m catching my desired targeted species, I stay. Admittedly, I’m not as patient as I should be, but have developed many “go to” areas to quickly try if one is not productive. 

The “Science” behind my method: On any given lake I have what I call “check points.” These are areas where if the weather/wind/CURRENT is a certain direction or pre/post front, I go check these areas first because 80% of the time I believe fish hold there based on prior knowledge and current conditions. If I were good enough, I could dissect any lake this way, but frankly I’m not. I have to rely on prior experience. More advanced guys like Fishslim, Skippy and some others on OGF, are able to read lakes and areas differently than I do. I always try to “think like a fish” but then I remember their brain is the size of a pea...they aren’t complicated, but I make them that way. They eat and spawn...that’s it...the most efficient and effective way possible.


----------



## ristorap

Trolling I move around to different spots. Casting cranks I fish the area good. Fishing with minnows on bottom I stay in the area longer. I have noticed the areas have schools of fish that go through them.


----------



## AtticaFish

Brahmabull71 said:


> .......if you didn’t get an eye, you caught a very large sunfish...like 7.5 - 9” which I wouldn’t have thought would happen. Some on bank and some back. The Sunnies were in spawn mode so maybe this is why?


I have this happen on a particular upground in the NW just about every spring. I figured it out the opposite as you did though...... i was fishing for the bluegill that were spawning deep (10 to 15 feet down) in this super clear water lake. I target out past the beds and can catch really nice bluegill consistently while the others are sitting on the beds. Half a crawler on a 1/16 head and just twitch it in. I assume these female gills are staging when this happens. Anyway, about an hour or 2 before sunset, the walleye move in and you never know what you will catch on each cast. I quickly learned i have to upgrade from my ultralight and 4lb test to land the walleye. This only happens for a short period of time though. The bluegill move on and i don't really catch the walleye on that particular point again until late fall. I've always assumed the walleye are there to eat the bluegill and the bluegill just can't leave because of the urge to spawn.


----------



## carp

I rely on past experience and time of year. Even if I dont catch a fish the first or even second hour! I know they will hit the last 30 minutes and first 30 min to an hour after dark! I dont need to get a bite in any area I've fished for the last 20 years. I know for traditional locations and record keeping that I will get bit before dark and after in the Spring! Fall is a little different because I know they will bite sometime during the night so I will fish an area all night if i have to! Winter I will move man, many, times because fish are in the area! Subtle and big moves sometimes pay off big! I give each hole about 15 minutes then move! Ask the guys who ice fish with me, 2 batteries are I must! Sometimes 50 - 80 holes a day!


----------



## odell daniel

carp said:


> I rely on past experience and time of year. Even if I dont catch a fish the first or even second hour! I know they will hit the last 30 minutes and first 30 min to an hour after dark! I dont need to get a bite in any area I've fished for the last 20 years. I know for traditional locations and record keeping that I will get bit before dark and after in the Spring! Fall is a little different because I know they will bite sometime during the night so I will fish an area all night if i have to! Winter I will move man, many, times because fish are in the area! Subtle and big moves sometimes pay off big! I give each hole about 15 minutes then move! Ask the guys who ice fish with me, 2 batteries are I must! Sometimes 50 - 80 holes a day!


ice fishing has become my favorite way to fish and I have a 17 ft tracker, look forward to seeing you out their Carp. Long cold winter!!!


----------



## polebender

FYI...FishUSA has Flickershads buy two get one free. That’s $7.98 for three.


----------



## Skippy

Can't say things are heating up because they never really cooled down. One just has to adapt to the conditions that are there. No days or nights with 15, 20 eyes caught but still some decent times out. Been throwing red eyes last few times out and getting some but swapped over to a rapala Clackin Rap. Same thing almost as the red eyes but just a touch thicker and with a lot bigger sound chamber. 
That wind change yesterday blow en out of the north almost put white caps on my home lake. Went down there from shore right at dark. Caught 4 throwen that Rapala plus 2 l/m bass. 
Now my home lake is privet and we can't buy saugeyes for stocking so we stock walleyes. That being said over the last 10 years living here with all lakes around me being stocked with saugeyes I have yet to see a difference in what it takes to catch either type of fish.
I'v read and have been told that saugeyes like spoons, metal lures better but go up to the big lake and see what most folks are catching the walleyes on.

Sorry for the mini rant but I get tired of different people that are so locked in on how to fish they won't try something different and when they do they wait till nothing else is working anyway. Me and my wife have been putting the boat back on the trailer and my wife being who she is will sort of show off our catch. Heck she even tells them what we used. I'm so used to hearing, "boy are you lucky". Luck maybe but the willingness to try different things and keeping track of the conditions around you are play apart of being "lucky".
With cooler weather almost here, I hope, Get out there and give it an honest go. Ok, I'm done.


----------



## AtticaFish

Skippy said:


> Can't say things are heating up because they never really cooled down. One just has to adapt to the conditions that are there.........



The rain we are getting today (at least here up North) and cool daytime temps will drop things down a bit. I can't wait. You are exactly right about switching strategies.....sometimes it can be tough to change things up when you've had success in the past.


----------



## Fishfinder624

What is a red eye that you are referring to?


----------



## G3guy

Fishfinder624 said:


> What is a red eye that you are referring to?


Strike king red eye shad. Lipless crank.


----------



## Lewis

Its starting!...Jigged up a limit of keepers and 13 short fish yesterday evening!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lewis said:


> Its starting!...Jigged up a limit of keepers and 13 short fish yesterday evening!


Hells yeah!!! I know the rivers around here have been busy,but havnt herd much on the lakes


----------



## Govbarney

Making a concerted effort to become a better fly fisherman lately, and I thought what better way to practice than go to one of my sure fire falling rainy cold weather Saugeye spots and get my first ever eye on a fly. 
Used a charttuse/yellow streamer, and while I only caught this one , I think I might be on to something, my next goal will be catching a eye on a fly I tie myself.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fished 2 different spillways over the weekend. Saterday fished 5-930 an caught 3 saugeyes an 6 crappie aggresivly working a original floating rapala is silver/black in a current seam
Everything released

Sunday went to a spillwAy just south of cbus look in for some smaller eaters to keep
Caught 4 before dark on a silver twister an4 more right at dusk on a hotsteal xrap8. Fast twitches an short pauses. Picked up 2 decent bass crappies an a cat as well.
Gonna change gears next weekend an hit up some lakes,can't wait,weather looks great


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fished 2 different spillways over the weekend. Saterday fished 5-930 an caught 3 saugeyes an 6 crappie aggresivly working a original floating rapala is silver/black in a current seam
> Everything released
> 
> Sunday went to a spillwAy just south of cbus look in for some smaller eaters to keep
> Caught 4 before dark on a silver twister an4 more right at dusk on a hotsteal xrap8. Fast twitches an short pauses. Picked up 2 decent bass crappies an a cat as well.
> Gonna change gears next weekend an hit up some lakes,can't wait,weather looks great


the original floating Rapala in silver/black be still my beating heart ................. Venom makes a great silver twister called super swimmer 3.25 i have even caught saugeyes on the white 1" and 1/100 jig head with the flyrod fishing for gills ....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tinknocker1 said:


> the original floating Rapala in silver/black be still my beating heart ................. Venom makes a great silver twister called super swimmer 3.25 i have even caught saugeyes on the white 1" and 1/100 jig head with the flyrod fishing for gills ....


I love me some venom super swimmers! Easy my go-to twister. Great colour variety to.
The brand I chose yesterday was LOADED with silver flake ,an caught my eye with the clear water an sun BARELY peeping through clouds every now an again,but it was a "Vic coomer" 3" tail
There a little stiffer then i like but think the extra flake made it stand out....

Original floater----- pretty cool catching fish on a bait thats been around since i think the mid 1930's  yep they still produce


----------



## acklac7

Hit a local flow tonight about sunset, bite was steady for about 3 hours once I figured out what they wanted. Started out throwing my go-to Xrap 8’s, along with Husky jerks with no success. They were running just a tad to deep and frequently digging the bottom. Switched it up to a much shallower diving XR-6, which just brushed the top of the rocks, and it was on! Fish wanted it almost dead sticked, with slight twitches.

Everything came on “parrot” (chartreuse-blue) color Xrap-6’s, which can usually only be ordered straight from Rapala - don’t ask me why nobody else stocks this color.











Ended up leaving biting fish (so hard too do). Managed a couple 20’s, numerous eaters, and this 24”.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I find it at Wal-Mart aj,an the gander out west used to carry it before they shutdown. It's a good color,almost as good as hotsteal 

Had to be nerve racking fighting a better sized fish on a #6 xrap! I had a few pull off on me using the smaller floater,as soon as they would get in the current.


----------



## Doboy

acklac7 said:


> Switched it up to a much shallower diving XR-6, which just brushed the top of the rocks, and it was on! Fish wanted it almost dead sticked, with slight twitches.
> 
> Everything came on “parrot” (chartreuse-blue) color Xrap-6’s, which can usually only be ordered straight from Rapala - don’t ask me why nobody else stocks this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW
> I've ordered, & LOST a bunch of these,,,, at a $1 each,,, one buck doesn't hurt so bad!
> very good quality, internal color, very sharp hooks & they have a rattle chamber,,,,
> they look very similar.? lol,,, order now, for Christmas! ;>)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Practical-...s-CrankBaits-Tackle-Feather-Hook/131991598992
> 
> 
> 
> Venom, bulk bag $.10 each; (I like these too)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VENOM-LURE...0CT/122357239524?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I have had awfull experiences with eBay dolla holla cranks, to a point to couldn't even swim them,let alone get one "tuned properly" 
Imo a xrap is the best crank there is right out of the box. I hardly ever have to tune them.


----------



## mashunter18

This is a trolling report, usually chasing deer by now. Gonna try and get in on this casting action this year, my confidence is very low though.

Sunday morning after an hour of nothing on flickers, I changed to a red original hot n tot, and gold thunderstruck. Ended up with 3 nice 18-20" eyes on the hot-n-tot. Couldn't keep the bass off the thunderstruck. Also got a musky.
Gonna try a couple more trolling trips before I out the boat up for the year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Caught fish on vibes,joshys,and red eyes last weekend plenty of action just no real size. At one point bait nor presentation mattered much. Put a bait in front of a fish catch a fish. At that point i tossed a fliker shad it worked. But not as well,they were really keying in to the bait on the drop. Best bite for me has been sun up an sun down. Waters temps dropping good,hoping to find them eating all nite soon,


----------



## ristorap

Saugeyefisher What color red eyes do you like?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ristorap said:


> Saugeyefisher What color red eyes do you like?


Not sure of tge exact names,but firetiger,sexy shad,chartuece,red crawl,an ripnraps all the same but add on blue/chrome an black/chrome


----------



## ristorap

I like the chrome sexy shad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ristorap said:


> I like the chrome sexy shad.


Me to! I dont pay a whole lot of attention to color on the rattle baits,just play the water clarity game usually.


----------



## ristorap

I think the rattle and vibration is what gets them.


----------



## Workingman

Ok guys, I've never caught a saugeye on a rattle bait or a vibe. I have tried both on many occasions. I have luck with swims, twistertails, and suspending stickbaits. I know it's hard to say, but what would be the most common thing I could be doing wrong / missing. I've tried letting them sink/ hopping.... lost many!
Steady retrieve and real fast burn all to no avail. Most fishing done from shore at alum.
Thanks for input!


----------



## Workingman

Ok, update, it's weird that right after my question above I caught 3 fish on a red eye shad this morning shore fishing at alum creek. The bad news is, it was a largemouth and 2 crappie. All 3 were good fish though. I was letting it sink, then steady slow retrieve with a slight jerk of red tip every so often. Confidence is up a little in the rattle baits Haha, now i just need a saugeye on one!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Workingman said:


> Ok guys, I've never caught a saugeye on a rattle bait or a vibe. I have tried both on many occasions. I have luck with swims, twistertails, and suspending stickbaits. I know it's hard to say, but what would be the most common thing I could be doing wrong / missing. I've tried letting them sink/ hopping.... lost many!
> Steady retrieve and real fast burn all to no avail. Most fishing done from shore at alum.
> Thanks for input!


This time of year 80%+ of the time i let it hit bottom then yo-yo it back letting it hit bottom each time it drops


----------



## Workingman

SF , What's the secret to doing that without losing a lure on every cast! Haha
I'm assuming the lift has to be a little slow and gentle so as not to hook set into the snag? Appreciate the help!


----------



## HappySnag

Workingman said:


> SF , What's the secret to doing that without losing a lure on every cast! Haha
> I'm assuming the lift has to be a little slow and gentle so as not to hook set into the snag? Appreciate the help!


using 30# power pro to swivel and 20# seaguar 18" to 30" to quick snap.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Workingman said:


> SF , What's the secret to doing that without losing a lure on every cast! Haha
> I'm assuming the lift has to be a little slow and gentle so as not to hook set into the snag? Appreciate the help!


Ya heavy braid like happy says. I dont always use a leader but it does help with the hooks tangling your line on the cast. 
Keep some spare hook s on you incase you ruin them straighting them out.
The rod I toss blades an traps with has 20lb power pro. But with the smaller vibes an the lighter ripnraps ive been using my jig rod with only 10lb power pro. But over the years have learned to tell the difference in a snag an a bite when using these baits,as long as i dont "set the hook" into the snag I can usually pop it free before having to pull it free. Takes alot of practice but you'll get it down. Imo alum is a hard lake to hop a red eye or vibe. But once you get it down it can be $

Alot of guys just real them in stop/go an catch them to. Or real with twitches an what not thrown in
I just have alot of confidence in hopping one back to me this time of year,so do most of the time


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Oh an sorry,no really when i lift its quick an short. I think the drop is m8ost important. Drop your bait on a taunt line,keep the slack out,an follow the bait to the bottom,always stay in contact with your bait


----------



## Workingman

Thanks guys!


----------



## ristorap

When I am fishing from the bank I just crank in the rattle baits and vibes. In a boat I vertical the vibes.


----------



## Workingman

When you say "crank" are you doing a countdown with steady retrieve,  burning it fast, or slow just off the bottom? I don't have a boat, so vertical jigging ain't happening! Haha. However, I did catch a smallmouth on my way home vertical jigging a vibe near a dock poll this evening!


----------



## ristorap

Cast the vibe let sink to the bottom steady reel it back in. Near deep water at bank you can cast vibe out let it sink to the bottom yo-yo it back.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

With practice im able properly work 1/4oz red eyes in water as shallow as 3-4 ft and pretty easily in 6-8’. It helps to work an area with a jig first to identify the snaggy rocky spots, so you can keep the bait just above them during your retrieve. Like stated use a heavier braid and I like a 17-20lb leader. Thicker Line diameter Helps slow the fall some and helps get out of snags. Shorter, slower vibrating hops and semi controlled falls are where I like to start. The bait does have a differnt triggering action based on how you control the slack during the fall so vary it some to see what they want. Sometimes and usually in clearer water more of a free fall works great. 

From what I have seen and been shown, this is a very water temp sensitive/time of year presentation. When they dont want it no matter how well you work it, it wont produce. Sometimes catches fish you swear were not there trying other methods. Works before and after dark but seems best at prime time right before dark. For steady reeling in colder temps i think a 1/4 oz vibe can be worked slower and keep its vibration so I like those instead this time of year for a straight retrieve. But thats just my taste...
One thing to remember is keep your drag on the loose side because heavy braid and smaller trebles its easy to over horse a big saugeye and rip the hooks out especially at the shore. ( lost some beauts)

BTW I hopped a red eye for a good amount couple of evenings this week with only white bass to show for it. While at the same time the saugeye were hitting steady reeled swims in the same spot for me. Just not liking my style yet...


----------



## bobcatbasser

Keeping in line with the title of the thread I was fishing on this rainy night for toothy critters at a very popular spillway. I couldn’t buy a saugeye on a stickbait/jerkbait. My bait was either getting swept upward in current or dragging through weeds on the tops of rocks. My question is how do you allow the bait to suspend as its being carried by the current? Maybe it’s the bait but more than likely it’s how I’m working it that didn’t click. 

To the folks recently discussing the use of lipless crankbaits- here is a picture of one posing seductively next to a thoroughly embarrassed model. The crankbait is a formerly red-eye shad but it is now a blind or missing eye shad thanks to a long and fulfilling life lived. This fish very lightly tapped the bait on a slow, steady retrieve (bait constantly lightly bouncing off rocks) with no erratic action. The key for me as others mentioned, is to determine where fish are holding and where structure is located. I’ll generally go top down with regard to depth, and speed working the bait faster and more erratically near the surface. To safely find structure with the crankbait use the equipment others mentioned, and also keep your variables to a minimum. For me this usually means casting to a spot I have casted to previously and worked near the top, initiating my reel at the same time as previous casts, then successively lowering the rod tip on each retrieve. Eventually you will make contact with something on the bottom and based on the angle of your rod to the water, how much line you have out, and what bait you’re using you can determine what is a safe but also effective depth to work. The alternative is counting down successively longer intervals before initiating your retrieve, but if you overestimate depth and your bait comes to rest on the bottom it is much more likely to get snagged than if it is in motion. 

I had 3 hits within the first 15 minutes of getting there including the saugeye pictured so I thought it would be a great night. Turns out I missed the bite window as everything turned off for the next 3 hours. I threw swimbaits, jerks, jigs, tubes, and the Crankenstein. Not another soul in sight the whole night except a very confused bunny rabbit.


----------



## kingfisher72

That's a beauty fish. Nice job  

"My question is how do you allow the bait to suspend as its being carried by the current?"

There has been a lot of discussion about this in places throughout this thread. The key is adjusting the suspending ability of your bait with lead tape or soldered hooks. Keep in mind that a bait which hovers nice at your feet might not do the same out at the end of your cast with 100' of line hanging in space. Different line materials effect the bait differently. Braids and monos generally float. Floro can sink. Worn and cracked mono will sink. Also, the current/wind and the amount of tension you maintain on the line can effect the hang of the bait "out there". Similarly to how a swimbait fished in a big crosswind will fish shallower than in a calm wind with the same jig weight and retrieve rate. 

That said, in the situation you described...trim small amounts of lead off the bait until you get a clean drift, but not too much so it floats  That's the art of rainy night jerkbaiting.


----------



## acklac7

bobcatbasser said:


> Keeping in line with the title of the thread I was fishing on this rainy night for toothy critters at a very popular spillway. I couldn’t buy a saugeye on a stickbait/jerkbait. My bait was either getting swept upward in current or dragging through weeds on the tops of rocks. My question is how do you allow the bait to suspend as its being carried by the current? Maybe it’s the bait but more than likely it’s how I’m working it that didn’t click.


You got to find that middle ground, where the bait is perfectly suspending right above the rocks, (or whatever depth you bring it down too). As Kingfisher said getting a bait to suspend perfectly like that is somewhat of an art, it takes a while to master the craft. Once you have it down though...

Here's how I do it: I start out by adding split rings to level out the bait. I'm not necessarily looking to get the bait to suspend at this point, just trying to level it out. If split rings aren't enough I start adding small sections of suspend strips to the bottom of the bait. I personally use super glue to secure them, although warming up the adhesive-backing with a lighter works good too. From there I take a mini exacto knife and slightly trim away the strip until the bait rises perfectly balanced. Then I focus in on adding / trimming weight to the dead-center of a bait until it suspends _perfect._ From then on I check the bait every 30 minutes or so just to make sure it's still suspending flawlessly, and if need be make slight adjustments.

As it pertains to dragging through rocks / weeds (i'm pretty sure I know where your fishing) try cranking the bait down just below the surface if you're fishing shallow water. Or crank it down until you feel the bottom, then give it two nice rips upward. Then, keeping the rod tip high, twitch it. Reel in the slack, then twitch it again. Whenever you feel a rock (a super sensitive rod is useful in this situation) twitch/pull the bait ever so slightly upward in the water column.

Had to run them shallow a few nights ago. Maybe brought the bait down a foot below the surface (sometimes less then that, maybe 4"), then just twitched it. Only presentation I could get away with being the water was so low.

As for lipless cranks? Absolutely clueless on them, probably the least used tool in my arsenal. Plus there is something about deadsticking that is almost addicting, pausing that bait, waiting for the hit, then BAM! Yeah, I love it.


----------



## ristorap

This is some very good useful info.


----------



## HappySnag

Workingman said:


> SF , What's the secret to doing that without losing a lure on every cast! Haha
> I'm assuming the lift has to be a little slow and gentle so as not to hook set into the snag? Appreciate the help!


you can use bober with red eye shad and vibe.
if you fish 4' water set the bober to 3'.you will have less snags.you can do that with swim bait and stick bait.


----------



## percidaeben

HappySnag said:


> you can use bober with red eye shad and vibe.
> if you fish 4' water set the bober to 3'.you will have less snags.you can do that with swim bait and stick bait.


Interesting! Never tried/let alone thought of that! Of course do it with twisters. Going to have to give this a try!


----------



## HappySnag

creating imige any point you fish.
#1 mesure 1 turn retreve on your reel.
pul out 30" line from your tip off the rod,turn 1 crank on reel one time and mesure how much line is left from tip off the rod,my one turn is 24"=2'.
when i come fishing i cast longest cast and count the turns on the reel,in any condition,i cast from 80' to 180' with HJ#14.
when i catch fish i start couning the turns,now i know how far i got thet fish,i can cast back to target more fish.
creating imige off the point where you fish.
download map off that lake where you fish,zoom to the point where you like to fish,drew that point on paper and mark the dept and how far is the point in feet,now you know where you casting.when you catch fish count the turns on your reel,now you know how far the fish was and you can mark that on your paper map,divide the point from 10 a clock to 2 a clock,when you catch fish where to mark that.
how to get to point,find GPS # on shore for the point or
mesure in yards from brige,bay or any stracture on shore.
if i know the point is 100 yards from brige and do not have GPS,i make 100 steps,1 step= 1 yard,that is close inuf.
when i try what retreve fish like,fast or slow.
i start 10 turns and stop,then i go to 5 turns and stop then 4,then 3,then 2.
i start 1 second a turn,you can slow that or speed that,the fish will tell you what they like.
when you look at water you can not see anythink,now with the count you can create image in the head and know exacly where is your lure and what you covering under water.


----------



## Monark22

Anybody been catching any after dark? Should be getting right soon!


----------



## gumbygold

I have. Joshy's, P10's and Lipless cranks. Caught a real nice Smallie on the P10 as well.


----------



## Skippy

Yes, been out there from around 6 till 8:30/9:00. Like the above post, catching them on most any of the standard night bite lures. Been having decent luck on a new at least to me lure called Salmo Rattlin Sting. Its only 3 1/2 inches but it's catching eyes. I have there older model which is 5 inches but this newer models working just fine. Best color has been perch. 
3.25 Joshy's glow perch and his pink slush along with a J5 in Slims color have been working also. A few nights using a glow jig head seemed to help but then again not always. 
My best night was last week Thursday. We had 4 days of nice weather and Thursday night was still in the full moon period and right before all this nasty rain came in. 17 eyes and a few bass with some more getting off. They were really hitting pretty near anything I was throwing with most needing the long nose pliers to get the hooks out. I'd catch 3 eyes then change to a different lure or color. 
I've said before that if I'm catching fish I'll change lures just to see what else mite work. That night nothing seemed to matter. 
These other nights my hands just took a beating from being wet plus handling fish. I guess thats a good thing.
I've just been using a medium retrieve with a few twitches and pauses thrown in. No dead sticking or even tuning any stick bait. Counting those 17 in the last 7 days, fishing on 4 of them I'm right at 31 eyes caught. I usually don't keep track on numbers but for what ever reason I have. It's just been a very wet but great week. Good luck to all..


----------



## HappySnag

Skippy said:


> Yes, been out there from around 6 till 8:30/9:00. Like the above post, catching them on most any of the standard night bite lures. Been having decent luck on a new at least to me lure called Salmo Rattlin Sting. Its only 3 1/2 inches but it's catching eyes. I have there older model which is 5 inches but this newer models working just fine. Best color has been perch.
> 3.25 Joshy's glow perch and his pink slush along with a J5 in Slims color have been working also. A few nights using a glow jig head seemed to help but then again not always.
> My best night was last week Thursday. We had 4 days of nice weather and Thursday night was still in the full moon period and right before all this nasty rain came in. 17 eyes and a few bass with some more getting off. They were really hitting pretty near anything I was throwing with most needing the long nose pliers to get the hooks out. I'd catch 3 eyes then change to a different lure or color.
> I've said before that if I'm catching fish I'll change lures just to see what else mite work. That night nothing seemed to matter.
> These other nights my hands just took a beating from being wet plus handling fish. I guess thats a good thing.
> I've just been using a medium retrieve with a few twitches and pauses thrown in. No dead sticking or even tuning any stick bait. Counting those 17 in the last 7 days, fishing on 4 of them I'm right at 31 eyes caught. I usually don't keep track on numbers but for what ever reason I have. It's just been a very wet but great week. Good luck to all..


you had thursday night good we had 0 off cleveland rocks but wednesday was good i see 25 eyes to come out.


----------



## fishslim

Great job Skippy always working them over in many ways. Makes it fun that way. Have been out only few times last month due to serious health issues with my father. 
But that being said was able to last night. Talk about fun lol heavy rain most of night with alot of wind. A TRUE Rainy night bite Jerk bait night. Started out slow with only 3 on Big Joshy orange soda an silktruese. Then as it got later found a good pinch down area with nice current. Red head Clown Rouge was best tonight pulled down couple feet and slow rolled back with short pauses. All head shot bites very aggressive when they hit. Ended up 15 keeper size and 2 shorts. 

It really reminded me weather wise like the night this thread was started on. Wet Windy,Miserable and active fish. Got my juices flowing ready to get back into the groove. Be safe out there.


----------



## Skippy

Well I post about the good nights, but last night wasn't one of them. Close to 3 hours and 3 spots and not even a bump. Sure hope others did better.
Good going Troy..


----------



## Workingman

Thanks for posting that skippy! Haha, makes me feel a little better about last night for me! It seemed fishy out there, just wasn't happening!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Hit Alum tonight from bank 6:30-11. Nothing! Tried 3 spots with my son. Threw HJ 8’s, 10’s and 12’s, rouges, P10’s, Elite 8’s and Rippin Raps. Forgot plastics box at home. Shad were everywhere. Fished middle pool and the visibility was maybe 8”. South pool was a little better. Water was up seven feet so a couple of my spots weren’t accessible. Oh well was a nice night to spend fishing with the boy!


----------



## fishermanhob

for some reason I can't seem to get one to bite a jerkbait for my life..lol. have been going to pleasant hill, been out about 7 times hj's and perfect 10s seems I can only catch them on jigs with a minnow dragging the bottom. would I have better luck casting the banks around the lake for some jerk action?


----------



## Monark22

Was at a southeast lake (MUskingum watershed lake)last night. 3 hours not a single tap. Jerks, Joshys, lipless, .. water temp 51 at the surface. 8:30 to 11:30 pm. Not much bait activity, water stained.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

I only have one jerkbait fish so far this fall. Steady action on swims though. Couple 20”s few nights ago before the flood.


----------



## Skippy

Your right Josh. Those swims just keep working. Glow perch, pink slush, & slims bait have been putting eyes on the shore. Just like last year I'm finding that glow jig heads tend to help more so in off colored waters. I bit the bullet and bought some high priced glow paint and it was worth it compared to the run of the mill glow paint out there. The only twister tail I do use any more is a 3 or 4 inch blue & silver Kalin's triple treat. IF only there was a joshy swim bait that color I'd be happy. 
If you think about it there are a bunch of eyes caught on those blue & silver stick baits that are out there.
Last night, with that west wind pushing every leaf on to the shore line there was almost no way one could throw a stick bait and not catch leafs. Swims and a jig still caught some leafs but at least I ended up with 3, 15 to 17 inchers. There still swimming.. 
More rain and high winds coming so will see what happens.. Stay safe and good luck.


----------



## HappySnag

fishermanhob said:


> for some reason I can't seem to get one to bite a jerkbait for my life..lol. have been going to pleasant hill, been out about 7 times hj's and perfect 10s seems I can only catch them on jigs with a minnow dragging the bottom. would I have better luck casting the banks around the lake for some jerk action?


now i avrige 100 cast one eye,some day 200 cast 1 eye,
you have to find fish and find what presentation they like.
100 cast 2 hours casting.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Skippy, what brand & type (powder or liquid) of glow paint did you choose for your jig heads ? Mike


----------



## jholbrook

fishermanhob said:


> for some reason I can't seem to get one to bite a jerkbait for my life..lol. have been going to pleasant hill, been out about 7 times hj's and perfect 10s seems I can only catch them on jigs with a minnow dragging the bottom. would I have better luck casting the banks around the lake for some jerk action?


I'd imagine you'll get one on a stick eventually if you keep fishing the same spots that produce with minnows. To be fair, though, I'm wrong about saugeye most of the time.

It took me a while to get my first eye with a jerkbait, too. The hardest parts for me were getting them tuned and being willing to let the bait sit. After a two second pause voice in my head would scream, "Do something!" Then I'd move the bait...and not catch any.

First I ever caught was during a cold January on a fifteen count pause. Felt a tick, pulled in a 17" eye. It got easier to wait after that.

The funny thing about eyes is there aren't any rules. I saw a guy in a spillway catch two in the dead of last winter pulling an untuned rogue like those bass guys on Saturday morning ESPN. My buddy and I figured we'd slay them with long pauses and our perfectly tuned baits. We couldn't buy a bite.

Ever since, l try speeding up every once in a while. I caught one saugeye tonight on a stick with a five second pause.Tick. Before calling it a night, I thought about that guy in the spillway. I did my best impersonation of KVD in springtime, big yanks and next to no pause. First cast, caught a 21" that hit like a freight train.

Driving home, I tried to figure out what I've learned over the years about catching cold-weather saugeye--I'll let you know when I come up with something.


----------



## fishermanhob

jholbrook said:


> I'd imagine you'll get one on a stick eventually if you keep fishing the same spots that produce with minnows. To be fair, though, I'm wrong about saugeye most of the time.
> 
> It took me a while to get my first eye with a jerkbait, too. The hardest parts for me were getting them tuned and being willing to let the bait sit. After a two second pause voice in my head would scream, "Do something!" Then I'd move the bait...and not catch any.
> 
> First I ever caught was during a cold January on a fifteen count pause. Felt a tick, pulled in a 17" eye. It got easier to wait after that.
> 
> The funny thing about eyes is there aren't any rules. I saw a guy in a spillway catch two in the dead of last winter pulling an untuned rogue like those bass guys on Saturday morning ESPN. My buddy and I figured we'd slay them with long pauses and our perfectly tuned baits. We couldn't buy a bite.
> 
> Ever since, l try speeding up every once in a while. I caught one saugeye tonight on a stick with a five second pause.Tick. Before calling it a night, I thought about that guy in the spillway. I did my best impersonation of KVD in springtime, big yanks and next to no pause. First cast, caught a 21" that hit like a freight train.
> 
> Driving home, I tried to figure out what I've learned over the years about catching cold-weather saugeye--I'll let you know when I come up with something.


thanks for the reply! and ya that's my problem too I think...jump the gun on twitching it too soon. hopefully my first one will come soon lol


----------



## Govbarney

Skippy said:


> ...I bit the bullet and bought some high priced glow paint and it was worth it compared to the run of the mill glow paint ...


You mind if I ask which brand?


----------



## Gottagofishn

Best thread ever..... seriously.


----------



## HappySnag

Govbarney said:


> You mind if I ask which brand?


go to web site,seling powder paint by lb,best price,check the special price,some time they have best deal there.
buy the cheepest clear and mix with rest.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Think I’m gonna try Alum tomorrow night. Maybe somewhere along the east bank of South pool considering the WSW wind prediction


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Think I’m gonna try Alum tomorrow night. Maybe somewhere along the east bank of South pool considering the WSW wind prediction


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Think I’m gonna try Alum tomorrow night. Maybe somewhere along the east bank of South pool considering the WSW wind prediction


Well wind died way down right at dark. Still managed a 16 and 17” from south pool. Fished from 6:30-8:30. Helsinki shad Rippin raps size 5


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Think I’m gonna try Alum tomorrow night. Maybe somewhere along the east bank of South pool considering the WSW wind prediction


Well wind died way down right at dark. Still managed a 16 and 17” from south pool. Fished from 6:30-8:30


----------



## Skippy

I use super glow vinyl paint. It's in the 2018 Barlows tackle catalog. Page 43. 29 dollars for a 4 oz. bottle plus 14 for the thinner that you need. The only trouble is it takes a while to dry. I use a small electric heater set on low and let it blow on the jigs for at least 24 to 36 hours. This paint has to be dry, dry, or the jigs sitting in your tackle box will stick together. You also need a good base coat of vinyl white paint. Once that is dry, using a clean 1 oz bottle I mix a little of the glow paint then using a eye dropper add a little thinner. I don't mix enough up to dip the jigs but just use a cheap small throw away brush. After the jigs are dry, and I do mean dry i dip them in a vinyl clear coat. But of course that has to be dryed good also. 
This isen't a overnight process by far. It just takes time. If you try to dry that vinyl paint to fast you will end up with tiny check marks. I know !!! 
I only have used the white and the pink glow paint and to be truthful I haven't seen much difference between the 2 of them while out fishing. 
Oh yea. Walked some docks yesterday afternoon in that wind storm bluegill fishing and brought home 9 nice sizes ones that we had for dinner.


----------



## fishslim

Hit 4 other night on a tuned red head clown rogue. As stated it took a few casts to figure out how deep to pull and how long to pause bait. Where i was had a good current they wanted bait pulled down few feet and then you just let bait start drifting in current just tending line to be close to bait. Let it go 4 or 5 feet at natural speed of flow then couple slight twitches and they smashed it. 4 guys around me not getting bit with same bait but just not letting bait drift naturally with current. Just have to be trying hard to not get stuck in a rut especially this time of year water still in 40's or more and activity level is greater then we might think. So trying faster more steady retrieves at times is ticket.

Also water color can make difference on speed and variance of movement. Hoping to find some this evening . Be safe out there


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Ok gotta question for the pros on this thread. I’m new to tuning jerk baits like you guys are post to suspend perfectly. So I picked up some lead tape at D__k’s today. Filled up a container and got the water at 49 degrees. With a duo clip on the jerk bait I can get them almost perfect but the either go up or down. I’m talking 20-30 seconds to go 6” either way. Would it be better to have them float up in that amount of time or down? I was thinkin up figuring the weight of the line might level it out but would like your opinions. I’ve been wrapping the tape around the shank of the hooks and some I’ve taken off the line tie ring some I’ve left on to get perfectly level. And also I picked up this glow suspending rogue. I’ve never seen one anywhere before. Thought might work in stained water. Your thoughts on that also. Thanx in advance Michael


----------



## jholbrook

In my experience, you have to tune them on the water. Moving somewhere with even slightly warmer/colder water changes a perfectly tuned bait to a floater/sinker. This can be a problem with cold water and looong pauses. I've lost a few rogues in the rocks after moving spots and forgetting to re-tune; my suspending baits became sinking ones.

I use a length of lead wire on the front and rear hooks, leaving it long, then trim. When done, I wrap what's left around the hook shank.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Generally better to have a very slow float up. Like was said less likelihood of loosing a bait on the bottom. 
With a very slow sink being good when you have a strong current or side wind which will add tention to the line even during the pause causing the bait to rise up and away. If theres a strong side current you never really pause a bait because even if you stop reeling the bait is still moving so a little bit more weight can keep it down if you want it down in those situations.


----------



## HappySnag

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 281967
> View attachment 281969
> Ok gotta question for the pros on this thread. I’m new to tuning jerk baits like you guys are post to suspend perfectly. So I picked up some lead tape at D__k’s today. Filled up a container and got the water at 49 degrees. With a duo clip on the jerk bait I can get them almost perfect but the either go up or down. I’m talking 20-30 seconds to go 6” either way. Would it be better to have them float up in that amount of time or down? I was thinkin up figuring the weight of the line might level it out but would like your opinions. I’ve been wrapping the tape around the shank of the hooks and some I’ve taken off the line tie ring some I’ve left on to get perfectly level. And also I picked up this glow suspending rogue. I’ve never seen one anywhere before. Thought might work in stained water. Your thoughts on that also. Thanx in advance Michael


get yourself ring pliers,difrent size rings,difrent size treble hooks and defrent size dual snap.
tune the bait home in bucked,slow rise or suspending .
when you come to lake cast the bait 2 times,check if is rising just ad dual snap or o ring to make that perfect to that lake at that time.


----------



## Govbarney

HappySnag said:


> get yourself ring pliers,difrent size rings,difrent size treble hooks and defrent size dual snap.
> tune the bait home in bucked,slow rise or suspending .
> when you come to lake cast the bait 2 times,check if is rising just ad dual snap or o ring to make that perfect to that lake at that time.


I am trying to picture this in my head, are you just adding the extra snaps or O-ring's to the existing hook O-rings?
Right now I am trying to do it with the led wire I use for making Fly's , but its kind of a pain in the ass.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Govbarney said:


> I am trying to picture this in my head, are you just adding the extra snaps or O-ring's to the existing hook O-rings?
> Right now I am trying to do it with the led wire I use for making Fly's , but its kind of a pain in the ass.


That's how ive done it in the past on the fly out on the lake


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Froze my butt off at Alum tonight but was worth it. All on HJ12’s, 1 on my new glow and other 2 on olive ghost color. 21-22” and I owe it all to the guys on this thread!


----------



## Mateo

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 282265
> Froze my butt off at Alum tonight but was worth it. All on HJ12’s, 1 on my new glow and other 2 on olive ghost color. 21-22” and I owe it all to the guys on this thread!


----------



## Mateo

Good haul mike


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Well I’ve been trying to figure these saugeyes out for 6 months or so. I have caught very few. I realize the lake I fish is not as well know for saugeys as the ones this thread refers to. I have purposefully stayed away from dams and spillways. And admittedly I have fish less since the temp change due to lack of opertunity. Really thought that once the water temps got right I would have a little more success. I have poored over this thread diligently. Tuned stick baits on site. At times I’ve found bait and wind that seemed ideal. I do not fish in the dead of night but have been on water at sun up and sun down. I guess my question is should I be focusing more on the dams and spillways I my neck of the woods? Sorry for the long post.


----------



## fishless

fvrdfshrmn said:


> Well I’ve been trying to figure these saugeyes out for 6 months or so. I have caught very few. I realize the lake I fish is not as well know for saugeys as the ones this thread refers to. I have purposefully stayed away from dams and spillways. And admittedly I have fish less since the temp change due to lack of opertunity. Really thought that once the water temps got right I would have a little more success. I have poored over this thread diligently. Tuned stick baits on site. At times I’ve found bait and wind that seemed ideal. I do not fish in the dead of night but have been on water at sun up and sun down. I guess my question is should I be focusing more on the dams and spillways I my neck of the woods? Sorry for the long post.


I think its the nature of the beast..I've been fishing for Saugeye for about 5 years now at Atwood.I fished for Muskie before that ( both with my son ) we could catch Muskie much easier than Saugeye.To me they are almost never in the same please at the same time,just very tough to pattern


----------



## HappySnag

Govbarney said:


> I am trying to picture this in my head, are you just adding the extra snaps or O-ring's to the existing hook O-rings?
> Right now I am trying to do it with the led wire I use for making Fly's , but its kind of a pain in the ass.


i ad snaps or O-ring's to the eyes on the lure if is not room i ad them to the rings or put hevier rings or hevier hooks for tooning in the bucket home,on the water it is easier to ad snaps to final toone them.when i tune in bucket i put snap on front what i will fish with and tune to neutral or slowly rising.you can make slowly droping,separate the lures and try on lake if the slow rising go up to fast start using neutral if it steel rising use slowly sinking.the water temperature make the lures rising or droping,you have to find what work that day.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

kwizzle, myself and another buddy hit a couple spots last night. tons of current at the best spot as we were right in the teeth of the wind which made the cold night that much colder. but the fish were there. we landed 24 between the 3 of us and brought home 13. best bite was right before dark and almost all caught on sticks. What was working for me was almost identical to what fishslim had described a few posts back. i pulled the lure down, tended line for a natural drift in the current and then every few turns of the handle i would add a twitch twitch pause.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Anyone else hitting Alum tonight?


----------



## Workingman

Sounds like not! Haha, I'd be there if wife wasn't working!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Called it quits around 7. Couldn’t keep the ice from completely freezing over the first 3 eyelets. One eye dragging twister tail on a sandy flat in about 2-3’ of water. No shad but lots of big minnows


----------



## fishslim

Bleeding Minnow said:


> kwizzle, myself and another buddy hit a couple spots last night. tons of current at the best spot as we were right in the teeth of the wind which made the cold night that much colder but the fish were there. we landed 24 between the 3 of us and brought home 13. best bite was right before dark and almost all caught on sticks. What was working for me was almost identical to what fishslim had described a few posts back. i pulled the bait down, tended line for a natural drift in the current and then every few turns of the handle i would add a twitch twitch pause.
> View attachment 282301


Great job guys was out as well hit 16 total alot of shorts though. But wind was tough but fish ate well right at dark then settled down to a bite here and there. Was key not to speed up movement of jerk to what wind was pushing. They were eating head first on jerks was challenging but fun and quite rewarding when figured out way they wanted it. Again great job you guys have done well on a tough lake.


----------



## acklac7

After damn-near two weeks of high water the local flows are finally starting to come down. Looks like they're going to stay down too, thank god. (Last two weeks have been rough...)

Got out tonight, water was still a bit stained, but the eye's didn't seem to mind a bit. Got a couple on Jigs while the wind was still gusting, then about dusk the wind died down and I switched to sticks. Went with my "shallow water special" parrot color Xr6 and went to work. Cranked it down a foot or two, then slowly twitched it over shallow rock piles / humps. Twitch it a few times, wait 3-5 seconds, slowly reel in the slack and twitch it again, all while keeping the rod tip high. Ended up with 3 20's a 22" and a 23" (pictured) along with a number of eaters and a number of shorts. The bigger girls put up quite the fight! Solid night.


----------



## fishermanhob

got the first jerkbait eye tonight at atwood, took the time an tuned a chrome an orange blue back HJ12, gave the slightest tick after a couple jerks a 3 sec pause. measured at 24" dont have a scale.....3 hours well spent


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishermanhob said:


> View attachment 282941
> got the first jerkbait eye tonight at atwood, took the time an tuned a chrome an orange blue back HJ12, gave the slightest tick after a couple jerks a 3 sec pause. measured at 24" dont have a scale.....3 hours well spent


Very nice! It's an addicting tic. An normally there full of spunk this time of year. An great bait choice.


----------



## fishermanhob

Saugeyefisher said:


> Very nice! It's an addicting tic. An normally there full of spunk this time of year. An great bait choice.


thanks man! and it deffinately is lol it made me wanna stay but I didn't bring a headlamp with me..bummer lll


----------



## Tinknocker1

acklac7 said:


> After damn-near two weeks of high water the local flows are finally starting to come down. Looks like they're going to stay down too, thank god. (Last two weeks have been rough...)
> 
> Got out tonight, water was still a bit stained, but the eye's didn't seem to mind a bit. Got a couple on Jigs while the wind was still gusting, then about dusk the wind died down and I switched to sticks. Went with my "shallow water special" parrot color Xr6 and went to work. Cranked it down a foot or two, then slowly twitched it over shallow rock piles / humps. Twitch it a few times, wait 3-5 seconds, slowly reel in the slack and twitch it again, all while keeping the rod tip high. Ended up with 3 20's a 22" and a 23" (pictured) along with a number of eaters and a number of shorts. The bigger girls put up quite the fight! Solid night.
> 
> View attachment 282661


straight up savage dude great pic ! thanks for sharing


----------



## webby

Nice fish. I managed one last night myself. A 16inch on lemon crush rogue. Was hoping for more but didn't happen. Maybe tonight at indian!


----------



## wallen34

Hit it pretty hard this week. Caught fish every night with Thursday being the best with a 21 fish night. Size got better as the week went on as well, caught most on swimbaits with a few on jerks. Thursday I got all of them on a single orange swimbait, they wanted it slooooooooooow some fish hammered it while others just kind of mouthed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiobassmaster

Hey I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to go for some saugeyes was thinking about hitting up Buckeye Lake Sunday anyone heard any reports of them catching any out there if not might go to Alum Creek which one do u guys recommend?


----------



## HappySnag

Ohiobassmaster said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to go for some saugeyes was thinking about hitting up Buckeye Lake Sunday anyone heard any reports of them catching any out there if not might go to Alum Creek which one do u guys recommend?


it is gess work,
go to your closest lake,make plan how you going to fish and folow that,if you put time in you will hit some eyes,when you do that you build confidence and every time it is beter with decision.


----------



## Ohiobassmaster

HappySnag said:


> it is gess work,
> go to your closest lake,make plan how you going to fish and folow that,if you put time in you will hit some eyes,when you do that you build confidence and every time it is beter with decision.


Thanks man what would u recommend throwing though this time of year? Jerk baits, Vibe, grubs or swim baits? And do u know of any good spots to get them from the bank at Buckeye?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Ohiobassmaster said:


> Thanks man what would u recommend throwing though this time of year? Jerk baits, Vibe, grubs or swim baits? And do u know of any good spots to get them from the bank at Buckeye?


theres not alot of secret spots at buckeye.. drive the state parks find the one with the most cars and try to go figure it out. jerks/swims at night and vibes/swims during the day


----------



## percidaeben

Ohiobassmaster said:


> Thanks man what would u recommend throwing though this time of year? Jerk baits, Vibe, grubs or swim baits? And do u know of any good spots to get them from the bank at Buckeye?


You can throw a 3inch chautruese twister all year long. Just have to figure out how they want the presentation.


----------



## HappySnag

Ohiobassmaster said:


> Thanks man what would u recommend throwing though this time of year? Jerk baits, Vibe, grubs or swim baits? And do u know of any good spots to get them from the bank at Buckeye?


i fish lake erie.
there is no one spot beter then another,in the mine yes in reality no.they gave you good anser on lures.
i went to lake erie to east 72.there is one wall i never fish every time is pecked with people.that is reason why i go to defrent spot,but i can wach them if they geting fish,it look like that is hot spot.when i walked to my spot one guy told me that wall is empte.i went to that wall,hot spot,to test defrent spots and defrent lures,i fished from 5pm to 11pm did not have one bump on the hot spot,about 300 cast.i used HJ#14 suspended difrent colors.
why not one bump ?posible
no fish at that spot
to much food,they feed only 10 minutes ,til they are full.
i fallow my plan and i am happy with my fishing even if that did not produced fish.

check the map off the lake where you like to fish,check the dept and where are points and the dept around them.


----------



## Skippy

Like W-34 said, Thursday was the best evening in the night. Sort of lost count after 6 or 7 eyes. I was just having fun. I think one could of caught them throwing a broom handle. Throwing sticks, jigs and swims and even my doctored floating Rapalas, everything caught fish. 
I'm not fishing every night but one bait thats been real good is Joshy's J5. Just using a weightless 5/0 swimbait hook and running the hook out the side of the swim. Once it starts getting tore up I just run the hook out the other side. These are fished with the hook totally exposed. A 4 or 5/0 regular rubber worm hook can be used also. When using those I put a little bend in the hook right behind the hook barb. Seems to get a little better hook set that way. I'v been just casting out then letting it sink a little depending on the water depth then just slow rod lifts and tiny twitches. 
Since throwing away my beloved flip phone and getting a I phone and putting a bunch of weather amps on it, it's makes it easy to follow the weather fronts as they approach. Between those fronts and the moon phases, although it's not 100 percent, they sure up your chances of having a good outing. Stay safe and good luck.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ohiobassmaster said:


> Thanks man what would u recommend throwing though this time of year? Jerk baits, Vibe, grubs or swim baits? And do u know of any good spots to get them from the bank at Buckeye?


I'd say leibs island,but the crowd there is already bad most of the time. I dont touch that place with a 10' stick unless it's odd hours an know ones there. Then you got Fairfield beach and north shore. Both can produce at any given times but are not as predictable as leibs. An now you have an approximate 4 mile long section of riprap to fish from leibs island all the way to north shore boat ramp. Pack lite an go find them! They are out there.


----------



## Ohiobassmaster

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'd say leibs island,but the crowd there is already bad most of the time. I dont touch that place with a 10' stick unless it's odd hours an know ones there. Then you got Fairfield beach and north shore. Both can produce at any given times but are not as predictable as leibs. An now you have an approximate 4 mile long section of riprap to fish from leibs island all the way to north shore boat ramp. Pack lite an go find them! They are out there.


Thanks alot man I will definitely be heading that way hopefully I will land a few more this year to fill the freezer up some more I been going to lake logan but the bite there has completely died got lucky and caught some nice ones but since the bite died haven't even heard of anyone else catching one so I'm hoping that buckeye is going to land me with a limit or at least close to one. Here a pic of the ones I pulled out of logan about 2 and a half weeks ago


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Been on/off for me the last week some trips only getting a few an a couple trips getting 10+ no real monsters for me still yet this fall. Buddy got a 24"+ last week when we was out. So far swims an twisters have been the ticket for me,an mostly during the day with just a few coming at nite on xraps. I've been fishing a little bit of both shallow lakes east an west. Fishing coves,channels,and bridges not occupied bye other anglers...
As popular as this fall bite has become its been more a where all can I catch them,rather then how many I can catch here lately for me. I fished 7 different spots last nite on one lake. Only caught fish at one. But was able to eliminate some water,an mark other spots to come back an try when conditions are better. There was absolutely no wind last nite. 
Till next time....


----------



## fishslim

fishermanhob said:


> View attachment 282941
> got the first jerkbait eye tonight at atwood, took the time an tuned a chrome an orange blue back HJ12, gave the slightest tick after a couple jerks a 3 sec pause. measured at 24" dont have a scale.....3 hours well spent


Congrats no quitting after rhe first.


----------



## Gottagofishn

This is probably somewhere in here but do you guys use mono or braid? Just wondering... I have a med Croix and it seems a bit stiff with braid.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gottagofishn said:


> This is probably somewhere in here but do you guys use mono or braid? Just wondering... I have a med Croix and it seems a bit stiff with braid.


I use braid on all of my saugeye sticks except one ,an it had 10lb mono, an only use it 1-2× a year to titelines minnows 

I prefer med-light rods


----------



## Gottagofishn

Thanks, I'm thinking I need a med light as well. A buddy of mine left a med light Premier in my garage for the winter... He probably wouldn't want it to just sit there all winter....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gottagofishn said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking I need a med light as well. A buddy of mine left a med light Premier in my garage for the winter... He probably wouldn't want it to just sit there all winter....


I've used triumphs,avids,premiers,eyecons,Fenwicks, shimano s, an I prefer a 7' med light premier to them all,the one pc split grip


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Finally caught something with teeth.


----------



## Ohiobassmaster

Had a blast at Buckeye Lake yesterday morning saugeye bite was almost non existent but the Whippers on the other hand were chewing non stop. Ended up catching 2 saugeye including a 23" monster.


----------



## Govbarney

Saugeyefisher said:


> I prefer med-light rods


Do you still prefer MED-Light Rods even when you throw the bigger jerk baits (i.e. HJ14+, Smithwick Rouge 10s). I would think more backbone would be required for those bigger baits. like a MED-HVY casting rod.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Govbarney said:


> Do you still prefer MED-Light Rods even when you throw the bigger jerk baits (i.e. HJ14+, Smithwick Rouge 10s). I would think more backbone would be required for those bigger baits. like a MED-HVY casting rod.


Funny thing is I went an bought a med action last year to toss bigger sticks with,an end up using my med light
But yeah i use them for almost everything except red eye shads then i use the med I just got last year
I don't think one out preform the other,just personal preference


----------



## Gottagofishn

Using the med rod for the DHJ14's feel's like overkill with that sloooow pause twitch retrieve. I haven't used the med light yet but I'm hoping it will overall slow down my presentation.


----------



## Govbarney

I guess this time of year when your going with the lighter snaps and twitches it doesn't matter as much. 
---break--- 
Anyone try those new 'RipStops' yet?


----------



## HappySnag

Gottagofishn said:


> Using the med rod for the DHJ14's feel's like overkill with that sloooow pause twitch retrieve. I haven't used the med light yet but I'm hoping it will overall slow down my presentation.


the rating on the rods is not standard.every company has their rating you can not even trust that,you have to take that as refrence #.best you have to fish with that rod and now you know if is good for your aplication.
i have shimano spining 6'6" medium nice flexible rod work beter then st. croix spining 7' medium light it is to stiff.you have to use much more forse to cast HJ#14 same distance like shimano.i can cast with my wrist same destance what i cast st.croix with 2 hands.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

HappySnag said:


> the rating on the rods is not standard.every company has their rating you can not even trust that,you have to take that as refrence #.best you have to fish with that rod and now you know if is good for your aplication.
> i have shimano spining 6'6" medium nice flexible rod work beter then st. croix spining 7' medium light it is to stiff.you have to use much more forse to cast HJ#14 same distance like shimano.i can cast with my wrist same destance what i cast st.croix with 2 hands.


Yelp my med lights are all croixs,I agree


----------



## kwizzle

Love how there’s always new info on this thread!! I was fishing with st. Croix med light for first time this year and it felt little to soft for me. I switched back to a gloomis med. Been using this rod for ten years and just feels right for me. Guess it’s all personal preference. Good luck and happy turkey day gobble gobble!


----------



## fishslim

I have both St.Croix med. Light fast action and a Gloomis med extra fast. I use the med. light casting jigs and smaller to standard size jerks. The med. I use for traps and my bigger jerkbaits.
But i also think about where i am fishing indian and other lakes with out big wipers and muskie my med.light almost all the time,where as alum scioto and other places with big fish bonuses i go to medium. Also later in fall to winter when big eye hunting anywhere i use medium i feel i have more control with the better fish and tend to keep them hooked better. But thats just me. Could use either of them and be just fine.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

A couple questions for you saug slayers. Do you guys use 1/2 ounce traps ever, say later fall when the shad are larger? Also my local lake surface temp has not yet been below 52 degrees, is this part of my lack of success?


----------



## Tinknocker1

fvrdfshrmn said:


> A couple questions for you saug slayers. Do you guys use 1/2 ounce traps ever, say later fall when the shad are larger? Also my local lake surface temp has not yet been below 52 degrees, is this part of my lack of success?


i think traps work great on flood control lakes when they are dropping the lake in the fall around bridges and you have a good current around deeper water or out of a boat they do catch fish ... not my first choice when fishing in the fall though ..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Was a great holiday weekend of fishing 

Friday nite I only hit a few but got one really good fish an missed another good fish

Last nite was great,touching plenty of fish with great size,

Caught fish on full size clown rouge,like crush rouge,then when there shallower I'm getting them on a gold/black/Orange belly xr8. 100% of the bites on the pause 
Also getting a good amount of fish on 3,25 Joshys in silktruse (my all time favorite colored joshy for nite bite) an a buddy getting it done with a big ole Kalins twister tail. 

Working drop offs from deeper areas to shallow areas packed with shad


----------



## fishslim

Good work Bobby was a fun 4 days off. Same with me but Friday was really a fun night 16 keeper eyes with good amount of fish Ohio eyes. Other night was girls girls girls. Hitring same big joshy swins and rogues on pause was it for me as well. 

As for Trap question i love traps in fall or for yhat much all year. Casting and hopping back out of deep water traps are killer. I use 1/4 most of times but if real windy will put on my 1/2 oz. If not hitring jerks or tails i always at least try trap 10 casts before





















moving because thrre nights it is money in the bigger fish


----------



## dcool

Nice fish! You da man.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

fishslim said:


> Good work Bobby was a fun 4 days off. Same with me but Friday was really a fun night 16 keeper eyes with good amount of fish Ohio eyes. Other night was girls girls girls. Hitring same big joshy swins and rogues on pause was it for me as well.
> 
> As for Trap question i love traps in fall or for yhat much all year. Casting and hopping back out of deep water traps are killer. I use 1/4 most of times but if real windy will put on my 1/2 oz. If not hitring jerks or tails i always at least try trap 10 casts before
> View attachment 283879
> View attachment 283881
> View attachment 283883
> moving because thrre nights it is money in the bigger fish


Damn nice lookin fish!


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Those are some beauties slim. Thanks for answering all my rookie questions. I lost my last 1/4 oz. red eye the other day and had several 1/2oz. Also I was fishing in deep holes and was very windy. Another question for ya would be...do you guys use the sticks during daylight hours much or do you use them primarily at night ,dawn, dusk?


----------



## Skippy

Those are some real nice eyes Troy. Congrats. 
Had a first at least for me Sunday night. I had a decent hit and when I set the hook my rod just stopped then bent over even farther. First though on my mind was, finally a big saugeye. ( biggest so far has been just shy of 4 pounds ).. Finally got them in, yep, my first ever double on saugeyes. One at 16 and one pushing 19 inches. Throwing 2- 1/16 oz jigs with 3.25 glow perch swims. Caught 9 Sunday night and 3 last night using those salmo rattling stings. Getting old. That wind and snow about froze me last night. Lots of leaves floating in the water again.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Skippy said:


> Those are some real nice eyes Troy. Congrats.
> Had a first at least for me Sunday night. I had a decent hit and when I set the hook my rod just stopped then bent over even farther. First though on my mind was, finally a big saugeye. ( biggest so far has been just shy of 4 pounds ).. Finally got them in, yep, my first ever double on saugeyes. One at 16 and one pushing 19 inches. Throwing 2- 1/16 oz jigs with 3.25 glow perch swims. Caught 9 Sunday night and 3 last night using those salmo rattling stings. Getting old. That wind and snow about froze me last night. Lots of leaves floating in the water again.


Congrats on the double Matt! I had it happen a few marches ago. The spawn had started. I was tossing a super rogue in black chrome and got a 14" an 16" on the front an back hooks. Pretty cool thing to happen! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Skippy

Sticks will work any time of the year. There's times where other lures seem to work better but the only difference would be the size of the stick bait and the retrieve speed or lack of any speed.
For example, I like casting floating Rogues over the top of new weed beds during the late spring into the summer.


----------



## Mike Mouser




----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Well had a red letter day Friday. Caught a sugeye on the first cast on a clown rogue. Sun was not quite up and it was very foggy. Didn’t catch a dang thing afterwards for six more hours and four more spots. But a least I finally got the target spiecies in a suspender. Small victories.


----------



## Skippy

Me thinks that saugeye just told you that you should of been there an hour sooner.
It's crazy I know but one hardly ever knows if you should of been there an hour sooner or even if you should of stayed an hour later.. We've all been there thats for sure. Just part of the game.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Yep. That is exactly what I was thinking after about the first half hour or so. Missed it by an hour or so. Well ....I’m learning.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Down here in SW Ohio fishing has been quite good. Even with river levels going up and down and clarity ranging from 3+ feet to 6 inches, I have caught just under 100 saugeye(9 FO), sauger(1 FO), and walleye these past 6 weeks. Best outing was 13. Started going after them in mid October. All they wanted was soft plastics. Almost exclusively chartreuse or gold just slow rolled in the current. Then November hit and the jerk bite was on. Clown and firetiger have consistently been the top producing colors this year in every condition followed by pink clown/pink glass. As the river rose and got rather stained I still found fish. With levels almost 3ft over normal and visibility in the 6-8in range on several occasions, I was catching them late at night in a few different spots. The trick was finding the slack pockets, cast out and let the current pull the lure down and then just hover it in one spot with occasional jerks or a slow reel. Another good producing spot was a small pool that is normally the bank with a drop off. I'd wade out and cast into the pool. I caught a couple FO eyes in here with them appearing and smashing the lure as it was coming out of the water. Yeah!  I have only hit 2 flows for them so far this year, but they're biting. My biggest issue has been the lite bites when the water is murky. They barely get hooked and then if they go to the current they easily shake free. Many have been lost, but more have been found. We still have a month to go, but this is my best so far. A 24.5in, 6lb, 3oz walleye caught on a chilly 21 degree morning with an even colder wind in my face.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Nice Eatsleepfish. I am also in SW and have not figured them out. I have not tried late night and have not been on river. Sure that is part of my poor catch ratio. But I’m glad to hear these techniques work here also. Will keep plugging cause it’s just nice to be outdoors during the fall/winter


----------



## HappySnag

Eatsleepfish said:


> Down here in SW Ohio fishing has been quite good. Even with river levels going up and down and clarity ranging from 3+ feet to 6 inches, I have caught just under 100 saugeye(9 FO), sauger(1 FO), and walleye these past 6 weeks. Best outing was 13. Started going after them in mid October. All they wanted was soft plastics. Almost exclusively chartreuse or gold just slow rolled in the current. Then November hit and the jerk bite was on. Clown and firetiger have consistently been the top producing colors this year in every condition followed by pink clown/pink glass. As the river rose and got rather stained I still found fish. With levels almost 3ft over normal and visibility in the 6-8in range on several occasions, I was catching them late at night in a few different spots. The trick was finding the slack pockets, cast out and let the current pull the lure down and then just hover it in one spot with occasional jerks or a slow reel. Another good producing spot was a small pool that is normally the bank with a drop off. I'd wade out and cast into the pool. I caught a couple FO eyes in here with them appearing and smashing the lure as it was coming out of the water. Yeah!  I have only hit 2 flows for them so far this year, but they're biting. My biggest issue has been the lite bites when the water is murky. They barely get hooked and then if they go to the current they easily shake free. Many have been lost, but more have been found. We still have a month to go, but this is my best so far. A 24.5in, 6lb, 3oz walleye caught on a chilly 21 degree morning with an even colder wind in my face.


My biggest issue has been the lite bites when the water is murky. They barely get hooked and then if they go to the current they easily shake free.

i think the fish is holding the lure in the teeth,if she feel presure she let that go.
only to solve that problem you have to have high visible line and when the line kink you have to set hook hard,i use 20# power pro and 20# leeder,i set the hook hard,if she hold that with teeth and i set hook the hook go in jaw.not that easy to do the kink in line.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Another great weekend of fishing! The fish ive been targeting was eating good right at sundown last week. So this week I started a little early like 330/4 only to find out they wasnt eating at sundown anymore 
The shad was still there,an there was ALOT of fish moving in there so I knew they'd come in eventually. Went to a few spots an picked up one decent fish then c some back to original spot at 1015 an it was game on!!! Hit 3 in 3 cast an filled a limit in minutes. Mostly good eaters,left biting fish that nite. Last nite I fought through the rain holding out trying to figure out what time exactly they was moving in. I hit a really good fish about 6 PM then nothing for a couple hours. But I knew it was gonna happen. Finally about ten PM after the storm rolled through I started hitting decent eaters again. With one more decent fish. 
All fish but 1 caught on xr8 worked very slowly. The odd man out came on a kalins 5" grub in chartreuse dragged along bottom. 
Good times this year so far! Here's my better one of the weekend


----------



## zaraspook

Saugeyefisher said:


> Another great weekend of fishing! The fish ive been targeting was eating good right at sundown last week. So this week I started a little early like 330/4 only to find out they wasnt eating at sundown anymore
> The shad was still there,an there was ALOT of fish moving in there so I knew they'd come in eventually. Went to a few spots an picked up one decent fish then c some back to original spot at 1015 an it was game on!!! Hit 3 in 3 cast an filled a limit in minutes. Mostly good eaters,left biting fish that nite. Last nite I fought through the rain holding out trying to figure out what time exactly they was moving in. I hit a really good fish about 6 PM then nothing for a couple hours. But I knew it was gonna happen. Finally about ten PM after the storm rolled through I started hitting decent eaters again. With one more decent fish.
> All fish but 1 caught on xr8 worked very slowly. The odd man out came on a kalins 5" grub in chartreuse dragged along bottom.
> Good times this year so far! Here's my better one of the weekend
> View attachment 284443


Sweet!


----------



## fishslim

Eatsleepfish said:


> Down here in SW Ohio fishing has been quite good. Even with river levels going up and down and clarity ranging from 3+ feet to 6 inches, I have caught just under 100 saugeye(9 FO), sauger(1 FO), and walleye these past 6 weeks. Best outing was 13. Started going after them in mid October. All they wanted was soft plastics. Almost exclusively chartreuse or gold just slow rolled in the current. Then November hit and the jerk bite was on. Clown and firetiger have consistently been the top producing colors this year in every condition followed by pink clown/pink glass. As the river rose and got rather stained I still found fish. With levels almost 3ft over normal and visibility in the 6-8in range on several occasions, I was catching them late at night in a few different spots. The trick was finding the slack pockets, cast out and let the current pull the lure down and then just hover it in one spot with occasional jerks or a slow reel. Another good producing spot was a small pool that is normally the bank with a drop off. I'd wade out and cast into the pool. I caught a couple FO eyes in here with them appearing and smashing the lure as it was coming out of the water. Yeah!  I have only hit 2 flows for them so far this year, but they're biting. My biggest issue has been the lite bites when the water is murky. They barely get hooked and then if they go to the current they easily shake free. Many have been lost, but more have been found. We still have a month to go, but this is my best so far. A 24.5in, 6lb, 3oz walleye caught on a chilly 21 degree morning with an even colder wind in my face.


Way to stay at them good work. The river fish are the best and you are reading your flows and cashing in for your effort. Keep it up an be safe


----------



## james.

fishslim said:


> Way to stay at them good work. The river fish are the best and you are reading your flows and cashing in for your effort. Keep it up an be safe


Could some one tell me what kind and size of snaps I need to buy for jerk baits. I was on the fence about jerk baits until last Friday. everyone was catching fish but me so I asked the guy beside me what he was using he told me a jerkbait even told me the color (clown). Well at that time I thought all I needed was twister tails they have produced very well for me in the past. Figured I didn't need to spend 8 dollars on a jerkbait I'm just going to snag when twister are cheap. But after watching 20 threw 30 guys get them on the jerkbait I broke down and ordered me 10 sportsman wear house had them for 4.69 . I've been reading this thread for a couple weeks I'm on page 60. I know it has been mentioned what kind of snaps I need but I can't find in my notes anywhere. I will figure jerk baits out I'm confident of that I'd just like to spend as little money figureing out the learning curve thanks in advance here are some of my best fish this season


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

james. said:


> Could some one tell me what kind and size of snaps I need to buy for jerk baits. I was on the fence about jerk baits until last Friday. everyone was catching fish but me so I asked the guy beside me what he was using he told me a jerkbait even told me the color (clown). Well at that time I thought all I needed was twister tails they have produced very well for me in the past. Figured I didn't need to spend 8 dollars on a jerkbait I'm just going to snag when twister are cheap. But after watching 20 threw 30 guys get them on the jerkbait I broke down and ordered me 10 sportsman wear house has them for 4.69 right now. I've been reading this thread for a couple weeks I'm on page 60. I know it has been mentioned what kind of snaps I need but I can't find in my notes anywhere. I will figure jerk baits out I'm confident of that I'd just like to spend as little money figureing out the learning curve thanks in advance here are some of my best fish this season


I typically use size1 duo clips but 2’s are easier to use with numb fingers.


----------



## kingfisher72

Actual size isn’t that big a deal as long as they are relatively small and you pick one single size to always use. I generally like the VMV size 0’s. If I changed to a 1, it would change the balance on the tuned jerkbait and it would need to be retuned.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I like the smallest I can find. Just to make tuning easier. Remember,if they sink the first step can be taking off the split ring. But I don't take off the split ring till I know the bait sinks... I use size 00 01


----------



## HappySnag

james. said:


> Could some one tell me what kind and size of snaps I need to buy for jerk baits. I was on the fence about jerk baits until last Friday. everyone was catching fish but me so I asked the guy beside me what he was using he told me a jerkbait even told me the color (clown). Well at that time I thought all I needed was twister tails they have produced very well for me in the past. Figured I didn't need to spend 8 dollars on a jerkbait I'm just going to snag when twister are cheap. But after watching 20 threw 30 guys get them on the jerkbait I broke down and ordered me 10 sportsman wear house had them for 4.69 . I've been reading this thread for a couple weeks I'm on page 60. I know it has been mentioned what kind of snaps I need but I can't find in my notes anywhere. I will figure jerk baits out I'm confident of that I'd just like to spend as little money figureing out the learning curve thanks in advance here are some of my best fish this season


get from netcraft all size's1,2,3,4 they have defrent weight,they come in 25 packs,you can balance the lure with them when you fish,not to use them only on front you can ad them on hook eylets like weight.


----------



## james.

Saugeyefisher said:


> I like the smallest I can find. Just to make tuning easier. Remember,if they sink the first step can be taking off the split ring. But I don't take off the split ring till I know the bait sinks... I use





HappySnag said:


> get from netcraft all size's1,2,3,4 they have defrent weight,they come in 25 packs,you can balance the lure with them when you fish,not to use them only on front you can ad them on hook eylets like weight.


Never thought of adding weight like that that's a great idea thank you guys I will keep you updated how I do with the jerk baits it's a amazing the amounts of information that is on this thread it blows my mind people actually share it.I'd love to meet up with some of you guys and fish. I fish Indian lake quite a bit in the spring and summer months this is my first year ever fishing in the winter months I always put the poles up for a bow. I shot 4 deer last year so I'm throwing the hunting season. In hopes to put some eyes in the freezer


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

i had a clown rogue I called dennis rodman because there were so many extra split rings and snaps added to it. It was a fish catching magnet, then the bottom monsters ate it in the river.


----------



## acklac7

Just a friendly reminder to check your sticks after 15-20 minutes or so of use, the decline in water temperature is going to have a profound impact on buoyancy. Consequently, A bait that suspended 3 weeks ago probably sinks now. Spent a good twenty minutes shaving weight / recalibrating my sticks last night...


----------



## Skippy

To each his own. Me, I prefer a stick bait to be a tad tail heavy while dead sticking. One that's perfectly balanced will just sit in the water. You twitch it a little all it will do is move forward a little. You have to twitch it just a little harder to get it to roll or wiggle a little. Now with one thats a tad tail heavy when you twitch it it's going to bob just a little. One can almost hold that lure in place and work it. 
I've messed with them all different ways and the tail heavy always wins out as far as holding and working a lure in more or less the same place the longest. Fill your bath tub up and play around just to see what I'm talking about.
Like I said, to each his own and if it's not broke don't fix it but all I know is whats been working for me.. Good luck out there and please be safe with this colder weather finally getting here..


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

last night was pretty slow 1 solid 20" keeper and a 15" then 3 shorts. Long pause dead sticked rogue I like to call it "conversation dead stick"(when you're just sitting there chatting and it makes you pause a little extra time and "tick" 1 short came on a joshy on a thumper 1/16th head tight into the bank


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good stuff,aj,matt!
I have to say,all of my stick baits are tuned. But not "balanced". When I'm tuning and working a stickbait I want it to look a lot like the shad doing what I call there "dying dance". Hardly ever do you see them sitting perfectly level in the water. They give a couple subtle wiggles and drift on. If the currents heavy they subtly wiggle why drifting in the current. I try to imitate this with my stick baits the best I can.....
Now a couple weeks ago I was on some fish but they were not aggressive at all. I told my buddy time to break out the "broom stick" . I was referring to a super rogue. I can cast one of those out,crank it down an just barely move it along. I'm not trying to do anything with that bait. I want it to look like a stick coming through the water. No wiggle at all. Crazy but deadly at times... 
I use xraps alot in the shallower lakes. Esp the xr8. They come out of the box tuned well. An the slashing action even at super slow speeds is a straight fish catcher!
I could talk stickbaits all day long. It's always been my favorite way to fish for cold water saugeye.


----------



## kingfisher72

Interesting insight on the balance, Skippy. I hadn’t considered the tail v head balance much other than action. More weight toward the head gives more wiggle v weight toward the tail reduces wiggle. One of my great frustrations with sticks is that I don’t have much luck just twitching a bait out in space. Most of my baits hang slightly head down, though. I tend to have better luck on the pause after reeling the bait along a ways or a significant sweeping of the rod to wiggle the bait. I’ll have to experiment with a tail biased bait some.

I will say a bait with no wiggle is wildly effective some nights. Reeling a bait so slow it doesn’t wobble. Just a stick moving through space as Saug put it. I go so far as to carry a bait with no lip with me. Especially in icy water.


----------



## jholbrook

kingfisher72 said:


> I will say a bait with no wiggle is wildly effective some nights. Reeling a bait so slow it doesn’t wobble. Just a stick moving through space as Saug put it. I go so far as to carry a bait with no lip with me. Especially in icy water.


Hmmm...never heard of this. Do you slowly pull the lipless stick along the surface or weight it to sink?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fyi the rapala rip stop is designed to sit bottom down face up on the pause. If skippy and rapala are hip to it,then I know it's a great fish catching technique.


----------



## Hocking49

Thank you very much to all those willing to share information!


----------



## kingfisher72

jholbrook said:


> Hmmm...never heard of this. Do you slowly pull the lipless stick along the surface or weight it to sink?


A lipless HJ wont stay on the surface but it doesn’t dive per se. it’s within a foot of the surface probably?? I’ve had good luck on super cold, near freeze up temps or a full and high bright moon on a windless still night with it. I wouldn’t break a lip off a perfectly good bait though. All these cranks have a start up speed so to speak. The bait has to be moving forward fast enough for the lip to resist the water and create a wiggle in the bait. If you reel slow enough, a bait with a lip wont wiggle or will wiggle very liitle. In cold water or bright conditions in clear water, no wiggle can be the ticket some nights.


----------



## kingfisher72

fwiw...before I was aware of tuning jerkbaits and such, the old school tactic by me for super cold water was to reel a storm thunderstick so slow that it didn’t dive and to periodically let it sit on the surface. They would take the bait right off the surface. Eyes will eat baits off the surface. Especially at night.


----------



## fishslim

As mentioned I like the double zero or number one duo snaps. And that is very true about changing sizes of Clips will change the balance of the bait after it's been tuned. Another thing to always remember even after you have the bait tuned properly when you fish it for a while in the cold water recheck it occasionally. It might start sinking or might start rising the temperature changes through the night and adjustments need to be made to the bait as you fish.


----------



## fishslim

Late reply to what was so well covered.lol Next time i will read all the way to end of new replys then comment accordingly. Great stuff guys good to see were back on target with grest info concerning jerk bait fishing. Had a pig on late last night on a 20 second pause slight pull of bait and that oh so exhilarating tick and big rod bend. She threw the bait at me close to shore.


----------



## james.

Has anyone ever tried to get a floating crank bait to suspended? My favorite crank bait (wig warts) float. Was wondering if anyone has had any or no results with this method on a crank bait.

Pic is my first eye on big Joshy had a great day that day putting 5 on the bank just for (eye candy)


----------



## kingfisher72

View attachment 284847
I carry one Storm Thunderstick Jr. with enough lead on it to make it hang most nights. It casts like a rocket if you're facing a gale...lol. A couple of my spots fish well with a good wind blowing into shore. It is valuable for that.


----------



## acklac7

james. said:


> Has anyone ever tried to get a floating crank bait to suspended? My favorite crank bait (wig warts) float. Was wondering if anyone has had any or no results with this method on a crank bait.


I believe Skippy uses weighted Floating sticks, hopefully he'll chime in.


----------



## allwayzfishin

where do you guys get the sticky tape lead? Box car derby lead perhaps?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

allwayzfishin said:


> where do you guys get the sticky tape lead? Box car derby lead perhaps?


Golf section of most major sporting goods store or FishUSA sells it online


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

allwayzfishin said:


> where do you guys get the sticky tape lead? Box car derby lead perhaps?


Storm makes SuspenStrips and SuspenDots. Amazon has both.


----------



## Skippy

There's pictures of what I call doctored floating rapala's way back on this thread somewhere.. Lead wire wrapped hooks that Netcraft sells. They will cast like a bullet in any kind of a wind but won't truly suspend. I'll mostly pull them down using just the rod, reel the slack out then let them slowly float up. A good percent of the hits come just as the lure gets pulled back down. 
I do the same with some super shad raps. Lead wire rapped hooks just let me pull it down slowly then there's so much action with them when there just slowly worked in stop and go with a few twitchs thrown in. You mite call these lures sub surface as thats where they shine. 2 to 4-5 foot of water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Didn't feel like watching the lakes freeze as I fished them this weekend so went spillway hunting. Went to a couple different areas saterday nite till we foundem. 
Saterday night it was 1/4oz jigs with venom tails an 1/4oz jigs with chartreuse Joshys pulled slowly along bottom. An one one a hj10 in clown..
Last nite was bye myself an gottem going on a tuned rouge jr an hotsteel xr8. Tossing it out straight across river an letting it drift in the current motionless . Just the slightest tick an had to be fast with the hook set..... found several nice females in the mix as well,which was a pleasant surprise for where I was fishing is usually dink city....
Hope this heatwave opens some of my spots back up.....


----------



## Govbarney

Saugeye Question: When the water below a spillway or in a lake has almost zero visibility, i.e. chocolate milk or worse , is it not even worth it for Saugeye? I know unlike Walleye, Saugeye are supposed to be more attuned to turbid water, but if the fish can't see , will they still feed?


----------



## acklac7

Govbarney said:


> Saugeye Question: When the water below a spillway or in a lake has almost zero visibility, i.e. chocolate milk or worse , is it not even worth it for Saugeye? I know unlike Walleye, Saugeye are supposed to be more attuned to turbid water, but if the fish can't see , will they still feed?


Yes, they still feed, although not as efficiently. You can still catch them sporadically in chocolate milk by slow-rolling bright/dark colored swims and twisters. Key is to keep the bait steadily moving at a snails pace. The best bite is usually during sunny days in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## HappySnag

Govbarney said:


> Saugeye Question: When the water below a spillway or in a lake has almost zero visibility, i.e. chocolate milk or worse , is it not even worth it for Saugeye? I know unlike Walleye, Saugeye are supposed to be more attuned to turbid water, but if the fish can't see , will they still feed?


in mudy water they feed with scent and noise
one guy picked eye 10 lb and she was blind.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ditto what happy an aj said. I've had a few stellar days in the mud,an very few good nights in the mud. Certain times of year it dint matter what the conditions are,there gonna eat when they want. I do think it makes it harder for the fish to key in on your lure,esp at nite. 

Another great dirty water bait are blade baits an rattle baits like red eye. I usually go fire tiger/red crawl/ or chartreuse or bright orange. 
The fact is. It's either gonna shut em down,or get them going. You never really know. I've had to many times where I stayed home because conditions were not right. Just to here someone killed em why I was at home. So now unless things are just totally blown out with to much current or debris I fish the chances I get to fish. You never know


----------



## zaraspook

Saugeyefisher said:


> Didn't feel like watching the lakes freeze as I fished them this weekend so went spillway hunting. Went to a couple different areas saterday nite till we foundem.
> Saterday night it was 1/4oz jigs with venom tails an 1/4oz jigs with chartreuse Joshys pulled slowly QUOTE]


----------



## zaraspook

Saugeyefisher said:


> Didn't feel like watching the lakes freeze as I fished them this weekend so went spillway hunting. Went to a couple different areas saterday nite till we foundem.
> Saterday night it was 1/4oz jigs with venom tails an 1/4oz jigs with chartreuse Joshys pulled slowly along bottom. An one one a hj10 in clown..
> Last nite was bye myself an gottem going on a tuned rouge jr an hotsteel xr8. Tossing it out straight across river an letting it drift in the current motionless . Just the slightest tick an had to be fast with the hook set..... found several nice females in the mix as well,which was a pleasant surprise for where I was fishing is usually dink city....
> Hope this heatwave opens some of my spots back up.....





Saugeyefisher said:


> Didn't feel like watching the lakes freeze as I fished them this weekend so went spillway hunting. Went to a couple different areas saterday nite till we foundem.
> Saterday night it was 1/4oz jigs with venom tails an 1/4oz jigs with chartreuse Joshys pulled slowly along bottom. An one one a hj10 in clown..
> Last nite was bye myself an gottem going on a tuned rouge jr an hotsteel xr8. Tossing it out straight across river an letting it drift in the current motionless . Just the slightest tick an had to be fast with the hook set..... found several nice females in the mix as well,which was a pleasant surprise for where I was fishing is usually dink city....
> Hope this heatwave opens some of my spots back up.....





Saugeyefisher said:


> Didn't feel like watching the lakes freeze as I fished them this weekend so went spillway hunting. Went to a couple different areas saterday nite till we foundem.
> Saterday night it was 1/4oz jigs with venom tails an 1/4oz jigs with chartreuse Joshys pulled slowly along bottom. An one one a hj10 in clown..
> Last nite was bye myself an gottem going on a tuned rouge jr an hotsteel xr8. Tossing it out straight across river an letting it drift in the current motionless . Just the slightest tick an had to be fast with the hook set..... found several nice females in the mix as well,which was a pleasant surprise for where I was fishing is usually dink city....
> Hope this heatwave opens some of my spots back up.....


Good looking stringers, Saugfish!


----------



## moke11

Only one bite tonight, but it was a good one. hit right at my feet on clown color. 24 inch; new PB. Thanks to all those that shared on this thread to teach me.


----------



## fishslim

moke11 said:


> View attachment 286009
> View attachment 286011
> Only one bite tonight, but it was a good one. hit right at my feet on clown color. 24 inch; new PB. Thanks to all those that shared on this thread to teach me.


Nice fatty Congrats


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

What is the surface temp of the water up there? I think our lakes are almost full ten degrees warmer.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Fished Alum tonight from 5-10. Tried 5 different spots with nothing to show for other than time out of the house. Was a great night out not too cold but not too warm either. Even tried the spillway from dam to car bridge. Noticed there wasn’t any baitfish anywhere I looked. Is it common this time of year to not find any shad shallow or was I just not finding the right spot? I’m new to the fall/winter suag bite. Anyone else try Alum this evening with better luck?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fished from 3-11 last nite. Foundem then in a really shallow funnel area during the day willing to hit Josh swim baits. I couldn't connect but a cple friends were catching. That bite died at dark. So went an got coffee an fished a simaler area with cleaner water an found them again I hit 2 on orange crush joshys,an 7 on 3 different cranks. Xr8 hot steel,an full size rouge in both blue/chrome an limecrush.
Was using line crush before the moon got out from the clouds an brightened things up. After things got lit up from the moon switched to blue/chrome for the rest of my fish....
Left with a fish on the last cast,but had to get home.... until next time......


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Fished Alum tonight from 5-10. Tried 5 different spots with nothing to show for other than time out of the house. Was a great night out not too cold but not too warm either. Even tried the spillway from dam to car bridge. Noticed there wasn’t any baitfish anywhere I looked. Is it common this time of year to not find any shad shallow or was I just not finding the right spot? I’m new to the fall/winter suag bite. Anyone else try Alum this evening with better luck?


Buddy and I hit 3 spots at Alum last night. We didn’t get to 1st spot until almost 9 and wind had just about shut off. Was 1 guy at that spot who had 2 fish on his stringer. We put in about an hour there and I landed and released one eye on a rogue before moving on. Hit 2 more spots with nothing to show for it and ran into one other guy who had not caught anything. Tough fishing on the main lake spots we tried due to lack of wind in my opinion but nice night.


----------



## fishslim

Alum has been brutally tough in my opinon since the long pull of water. Hit 1 here or there. As for bait i agree most areas seem to be pretty much empty of bait. Still see small gills though. 

Bobby nice night out were those Alum fish yoy got or else where?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> Alum has been brutally tough in my opinon since the long pull of water. Hit 1 here or there. As for bait i agree most areas seem to be pretty much empty of bait. Still see small gills though.
> 
> Bobby nice night out were those Alum fish yoy got or else where?


Suckeye


----------



## jholbrook

fishslim said:


> Alum has been brutally tough in my opinon since the long pull of water. Hit 1 here or there. As for bait i agree most areas seem to be pretty much empty of bait. Still see small gills though.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one finding it tough lately.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

According to the forecast Thursday evening/night is sounding like what this thread is all about. Gonna try my best to hit Alum then.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> According to the forecast Thursday evening/night is sounding like what this thread is all about. Gonna try my best to hit Alum then.


heard there was ice last night


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

93stratosfishnski said:


> heard there was ice last night


There was, hopefully gone with this rain. Lots of ice at Indian today. Had to get some Joshys but didn’t fish. Some guys at Moundwood fishing the mud


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> There was, hopefully gone with this rain. Lots of ice at Indian today. Had to get some Joshys but didn’t fish. Some guys at Moundwood fishing the mud


Plenty of fishy water yet out there! Good luck....


----------



## fishslim

93stratosfishnski said:


> heard there was ice last night


Some areas had ice but cheshire and marina most of dam area parts of galena were open. Will be by tomorrow with rain wind and warmth


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Couldn’t make it tonight. Thinkin bout trying early a.m. like 6ish for a few hours. How is the early morning bite? Only tried the late evening/ night bite this time of year? Plus the wind is supposed to lay down a little. It’s brutal out there right now lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Couldn’t make it tonight. Thinkin bout trying early a.m. like 6ish for a few hours. How is the early morning bite? Only tried the late evening/ night bite this time of year? Plus the wind is supposed to lay down a little. It’s brutal out there right now lol


I've had plenty of good trips in the early am. I enjoy that time frame,,,,because there's usually less people out. An ad lot off times have the lake to myself. What can suck tho is if it's a night bite,youf in a race with the sun,but same can be said for a day nite to....
This morning should of been an decent morning with the heavy cloud cover.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

I spent the past couple months really studying this thread, watching videos, and reading info on the web. Thank you to everyone who has posted all the helpful info. I have put it to the test and have caught 2 fish in 3 trips to Alum, which I'm happy with for my newbie self. I am planning on heading out to Alum with a group tonight, what are some good baits to try this time of year? I have access to jerkbaits, jigs, and rattle baits. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

BrandonMiller526 said:


> I spent the past couple months really studying this thread, watching videos, and reading info on the web. Thank you to everyone who has posted all the helpful info. I have put it to the test and have caught 2 fish in 3 trips to Alum, which I'm happy with for my newbie self. I am planning on heading out to Alum with a group tonight, what are some good baits to try this time of year? I have access to jerkbaits, jigs, and rattle baits. Any advice much appreciated.


I’m new to this type of fishing also. My advice would be to try everything and keep an open mind until you figure out what they want tonight. I take jerk baits, some VibE’s, lipless cranks and Joshy’s every time I go. Never know what their gonna want on any given night. I’m heading down with my girlfriend this evening also. South winds so try north banks and coves that open to the south. That’s what I’ll be doin anyways. And of course my go to spots no matter the wind direction.


----------



## HappySnag

that is guess work whot will work tonight,you will know what work only after fishing.
i would go and use swimbait and perfectly tuned jerkbait,you have to locate the fish to catch them.search for fish and if you get hit you can try defrent technick.make a plan and folow the plan,if you hit fish it is good if not there is next day.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fished a lake last nite that's been good to me. An found them during the day willing to eat ripnraps slowly hopped back and 2.75 Joshys slowly swimmed back. Hit a few nothing to big. Then right at dark I had the perfect wind for a dead sticked bait to drift through so tired on a hj10 in clown. Cast out,pull it down,an let it drift back to me with a tight line. No movements at all. Hit 3 eaters in 3 casts them a few more dinks when the wind died down. Decided to hit another spot hoping it had some left over current,but it wasnt happening. Called it a early night an went home satisfied with the bites I got....


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

fished 8-12 last night at buckeye first spot was slushing up and sticking to your line after the first 15 minutes. Moved to another spot, it was empty and the water stunk a bit. Landed 3 lost 1 all 14-16". My buddy landed a 14 and a 22(she really stunk) all on deadsticked stick baits. rogues (lime/clown) huskie12's(glass clown) and xrap10(black/gold/orange). Needless to say all the stinky fish were returned to be caught another day


----------



## Woz6

This thread is awesome. I recently graduated from Ohio State a few months ago and officially moved to Columbus from Cleveland. I had a night bite walleye addiction back in Cleveland and this thread has helped me feed that addiction with saugeyes down here in Columbus. Got my PB saugeye last night at Alum, 20". One thing I've noticed with saugeye..... the meat is significantly more yellow/brown than walleye. I have only kept fish out of Alum. Is the yellow/brown meat color consistent with all saugeye or does it vary from lake to lake?


----------



## Shad Rap

Woz6 said:


> This thread is awesome. I recently graduated from Ohio State a few months ago and officially moved to Columbus from Cleveland. I had a night bite walleye addiction back in Cleveland and this thread has helped me feed that addiction with saugeyes down here in Columbus. Got my PB saugeye last night at Alum, 20". One thing I've noticed with saugeye..... the meat is significantly more yellow/brown than walleye. I have only kept fish out of Alum. Is the yellow/brown meat color consistent with all saugeye or does it vary from lake to lake?


Always been nice white fillets for me.


----------



## conley14

Woz6 said:


> This thread is awesome. I recently graduated from Ohio State a few months ago and officially moved to Columbus from Cleveland. I had a night bite walleye addiction back in Cleveland and this thread has helped me feed that addiction with saugeyes down here in Columbus. Got my PB saugeye last night at Alum, 20". One thing I've noticed with saugeye..... the meat is significantly more yellow/brown than walleye. I have only kept fish out of Alum. Is the yellow/brown meat color consistent with all saugeye or does it vary from lake to lake?


Did you eat a carp, Saugeye have very white meat and is almost the best tasting fish around besides Bluegill.


----------



## ristorap

The saugeye might have been eating carp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woz6

conley14 said:


> Did you eat a carp, Saugeye have very white meat and is almost the best tasting fish around besides Bluegill.











It tasted great! All of them that ive caught so far have had a yellow colored meat. Was just curious if they have a higher fat content or something.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Woz6 said:


> It tasted great! All of them that ive caught so far have had a yellow colored meat. Was just curious if they have a higher fat content or something.


I bleed my saugs just like I do my Erie eyes and have never noticed any difference in the color of the meat and my main lake is Alum. Were these fish alive when you caught them? Just kidding but I had to ask, figured others were wondering the same thing.


----------



## Woz6

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I bleed my saugs just like I do my Erie eyes and have never noticed any difference in the color of the meat and my main lake is Alum. Were these fish alive when you caught them? Just kidding but I had to ask, figured others were wondering the same thing.


Hahaha yes, they were alive. Im gonna start bleeding them from now on to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## TugIsTheDrug

I only fish alum and mostly every eye. Never seen yellow/brown meat 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender

Woz6 said:


> This thread is awesome. I recently graduated from Ohio State a few months ago and officially moved to Columbus from Cleveland. I had a night bite walleye addiction back in Cleveland and this thread has helped me feed that addiction with saugeyes down here in Columbus. Got my PB saugeye last night at Alum, 20". One thing I've noticed with saugeye..... the meat is significantly more yellow/brown than walleye. I have only kept fish out of Alum. Is the yellow/brown meat color consistent with all saugeye or does it vary from lake to lake?


The fillets will pure white meat when you fry them up! Sometimes you will get a few that seem to have a little more blood in the fillets which will cause some off coloring. Rinse them really good after filleting and I always soak them overnight in salt water and they are always nice white fillets the next day!


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Based on where you catch them the meat will vary in color and taste. Alum is usually white and tasty. I have a smaller flow I catch them out of were they always have the black specks in the meat and taste muddy. Dont keep them from there anymore. Buckeye fish used to taste more muddy to me also. Could be better now have not eaten a saugeye from there in about 10 years.


----------



## float4fish

When fishing at night, should you still be in contact with the bottom? I have read many times that you pull a suspending bait down to where you want it, but what does that mean?


----------



## HappySnag

float4fish said:


> When fishing at night, should you still be in contact with the bottom? I have read many times that you pull a suspending bait down to where you want it, but what does that mean?


when you pull hard on suspending bait it dive to maximum dept 5',but if you fish over 3' water you pull only litell to get that to 2' dept,let it sit there few seconds and slowly reel in with out diging deeper.


----------



## float4fish

So not as important to have that bottom contact?


----------



## HappySnag

float4fish said:


> So not as important to have that bottom contact?


you have to find location,dept and retreve what work that night.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

float4fish said:


> So not as important to have that bottom contact?


I have found alot of the times saugeye like to rise up on the bait an hit it at night. There are very few times in a season in catching fish dragging bottom with a stick bait.


----------



## Tastefishy

Something else to think about when fishing a flow like below Alum or Deer Creek, is using a floating #7 Clown Rapala on a drop shot rig.
I have caught countless fish by simply using a drop shot weight and a 3 way swivel having about 3' of line off the lure.
I use a weight like around a 3/4 ounce drop shot weight to hold the lure in place and cast it out. And I have anywhere from 3 to 5' of line before the 3 way to adjust for current flow or level I want the lure to hang in the flow.
Once the lead is on bottom, I pull the lure forward the amount of the free line and slowly let it drift back the same amount of line and stop for a varied amount of time. All the while, the current is moving the lure in place giving it all the action you need for the ones just want to bite. Sometimes I will twitch it just enough to move it and sometimes the max amount to feel the weight and then slowly let it fall back into the point of the weight holding it while still feeling the wobble of the lure as it allows the water pass the bill of the bait.
After trying a zone for a minute or two, I relocate the weight and do it again the same way.
By adjusting the drop shot line length to the 3 way, I'm able to adjust how far off bottom the lure is above the bottom without snagging it as I pull it forward to create movement.

This can be done with any type of lure by simply placing it in front of you and seeing what adjustment is needed from the weight.
And with a drop shot weight in play holding the bait, I normally only end up loosing the weight and not the lure.

I use this system a lot when the fish just don't want anything at all.
And of course one of the all time greats is using a floating Rogue with a red face and blue/silver body.

Have Fun!


----------



## Govbarney

Tastefishy said:


> Something else to think about when fishing a flow like below Alum or Deer Creek, is using a floating #7 Clown Rapala on a drop shot rig.I have caught countless fish by simply using a drop shot weight and a 3 way swivel having about 3' of line off the lure.......This can be done with any type of lure by simply placing it in front of you and seeing what adjustment is needed from the weight.And with a drop shot weight in play holding the bait, I normally only end up loosing the weight and not the lure.
> I use this system a lot when the fish just don't want anything at all.
> And of course one of the all time greats is using a floating Rogue with a red face and blue/silver body...


This just blew my mind, never considered doing this. It's like a finesse bottom bouncer rig


----------



## hoffman24

Going to fish deer creek spillway tonight for the first time. Is 311 FPS a good flow for there? I’m used to gauging the scioto, alum and fishing buckeye/Indian so not sure what to expect. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

That is a fishable flow for me. I’ll fish it up to about 600cfs. I’d appreciate a report back as I plan on going down tomorrow morning. You might actually have a better shot than me with the front moving in tonight. That flow plus this wind, I’d work the shoreline that the wind is pushing up against. There are places that are slack with this flow, I’d hit those if the wind is pushing up in them.


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy

Very nice Sir! Looking forward to a great 2019 season!!


----------



## hoffman24

Anyone know if alum (south end) is open?


----------



## Workingman

No ice in sight crossing Cheshire bridge as of this morning


----------



## hoffman24

Workingman said:


> No ice in sight crossing Cheshire bridge as of this morning


Thanks!


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE

hoffman24 said:


> Anyone know if alum (south end) is open?


Yep, it’s open. I fished it today. Did well on crappie and caught a 20” smallmouth while vertical jigging for saugeye. Used ice rods and flasher all day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woz6

I've read posts on here about fishing midday. Will eyes be just as active in the shallows midday as they are at or past dusk?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Woz6 said:


> I've read posts on here about fishing midday. Will eyes be just as active in the shallows midday as they are at or past dusk?


Yes they will. It's all about finding them feeding windows. As of last week we was getting eyes throughout the day swimming jigs an hopping lipless cranks.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Well there goes my theory. I just assumed the reason I suck at catching saugeye was due to never fishing late night. Been hitting predawn and in to a little past dark.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fvrdfshrmn said:


> Well there goes my theory. I just assumed the reason I suck at catching saugeye was due to never fishing late night. Been hitting predawn and in to a little past dark.


Honestly man,they eat when they want. I've caught them on the sunniest days before in the middle of the afternoon in clear water. On the coldest nites in the middle of the nite. About a month ago the hot window for us was right at dark,then it would shut down for a few hrs an eight at 945/10pm the light switch would turn back on. Some nites lasting a hour,some nights they never stopped an kept eating all night till sun-up ... 
If I'm in a funk but know there's fish in the areas I'm fishing I'll switch up my times an start/finish in different time frames till I figure them out. Then hit them hard till the pattern changes.lol cause its gonna change.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Lol. Thanks. Actually one of my best saugeye outings was mid-day in middle of summer last year. Can’t seem to figure these guys out. But I enjoy fishing not just the catching.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fvrdfshrmn said:


> Lol. Thanks. Actually one of my best saugeye outings was mid-day in middle of summer last year. Can’t seem to figure these guys out. But I enjoy fishing not just the catching.


Another thing to consider is water clarity. If the waters dirtier then normal I usually have better luck during the day,super clear water I usually do better at night. But they dont always follow this rule. 
The guy that started this thread,an pretty much started the central ohio saugeye craze fishslim swears bye those super hot mid summer days...
It's funny come spring we want things to warm up temp wise,then come fall were looking for them colder water temps.
Keep at it,it'll all start coming together eventually


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Thought tonight would of been better than it was for me. Put my hands on three, a 17”, 18” and a 21” plus lost one. Only fished one spot because of the ice tho. 2 on #10 X-Rap, parrot and 1 on Berkley cutter 110, blue/chrome. Lost 1 on blue/chrome HJ12. All just brought down 3-4’ and reeled in super slow. Couldn’t get anything goin on the pause. Also tried rouges and Rippin raps with no bumps. If I didn’t have to work in the morning would be back out before sunrise and the storm.


----------



## webby

I've fished alum pretty consistantly since November. I would say it's been a very poor season for me. Up until January I was probably averaging 1 eye a trip with 5 being my best night. Since the new year I've only caught 2 and neither one of them really hit. Just felt like I reeled it right into their mouth. Anyways I figure with this storm maybe tonight will be the night. Im gonna be fishing alum up until a bit after dark and then I'm takin the poles to the shop for some maintenance and takin a break. Good luck to everyone tonight.


----------



## dcool

With the temps plummeting and the winds blowing 30 mph this evening, I don't think there will be a lot of fishing going on tonight. I've been wrong before though!


----------



## ristorap

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Berkley cutter 110, blue/chrome


How do you like the way it works? Does it susp. in the cold water?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

ristorap said:


> How do you like the way it works? Does it susp. in the cold water?


To be honest I don’t know. Was first time I used it and I forgot my headlamp so was fishing blind. Was using X-Raps and HJ12 before dark so I knew they were suspending. But hey, I caught one on it so atleast know they catch saugeye.


----------



## Workingman

I bought one at meijer to try. Havent caught a fish with it.... looks like it suspends well but lacks the "wobble" action of a husky jerk. Which my be good if they want it slow and steady as Mike describes above.?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

Beat me to it. But first, a report so I don’t hijack a thread like that guy. 
Was out this morning in flowing water and hit a few eyes on a xrap 8. Would cast a far as I could, reel down and let it sit/drift in current for 20-30 seconds. Everything came on that initial pause. Didnt get a measurement on the biggest but it was a fatty. Others were nice eaters but everyone got to go home to be caught another day. Even had a couple cats and a couple carp slurp up a twister tail. 

Anyway, this dude is just trying to get subscribers...saw a post with a lot of posts and threw his channel out there. I’m sure he won’t contribute anything to the site other than spamming posts trying to get people to like his channel.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Aight first warm up in Feb were the open water pigs at???? I'll be casting somewhere this weekend that's for sure!


----------



## ltroyer

Only fished saugeye for a couple yrs n this post has great info if I fish spillways right now are crank baits the way to go even vibes ?am hoping to hit a few spillways next couple of weeks


----------



## fishslim

Saugeyefisher said:


> Aight first warm up in Feb were the open water pigs at???? I'll be casting somewhere this weekend that's for sure!


----------



## fishslim

Checked Alum Creek Spillway out on the way home this evening water was up to the sidewalks been reduced back to a little bit over the rocks at the bottom nice flow should be some fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ltroyer said:


> Only fished saugeye for a couple yrs n this post has great info if I fish spillways right now are crank baits the way to go even vibes ?am hoping to hit a few spillways next couple of weeks


Yes sir,stickbaits,swimbaits,an twistertails


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

fishslim said:


> Checked Alum Creek Spillway out on the way home this evening water was up to the sidewalks been reduced back to a little bit over the rocks at the bottom nice flow should be some fish.


Any info on what the lake looks like? As far as open water?


----------



## ltroyer

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yes sir,stickbaits,swimbaits,an twistertails


Thank you sir


----------



## fishslim

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Any info on what the lake looks like? As far as open water?


Was locked up except at marina due to the areators. Sure cheshire bridge is opening up. And wont take long fir north to open up


----------



## Workingman

Drove over Cheshire this morning and yes there was some open water under bridge. Not much, but some!


----------



## hoffman24

Any open water at alum (south end) or buckeye? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Derbefisheye

Caught this 42” musky below the alum creek dam Saturday. Water was one step above sidewalk.




  








B40CE539-CC66-4AC0-AB7F-574EE4FEE7E3




__
Derbefisheye


__
Feb 20, 2019


----------



## 9Left

Nice musky...There are a whole lot of musky thatget caught going through the spillway and end up below ...I caught three or four of them in one day a couple years ago...

And I am in no way trying to preach to you at all… But IF you are able and/or willing... take that fish and get it back to the top and return it to the lake! I did that a few years ago when I caught several of them, some musky fisherman we're down there and they asked if I would return the fish to the lake, so I did. Sounded like a weird request at first but then I realized just how many nice fish are lost from the lake through the spillway ... there are a whole lot of nice fish that get caught down there and killed when the current is too strong and They get slammed up against the rocks. Not at all saying you have to do that… Just a suggestion I am passing on from other fishermen that are trying to keep the nicer fish in the lake


----------



## Fisher1672

Nice job man ...A lot of hours have been spent to land these fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I fished a shallow lake with dingy water saterday an Sunday evenings for a few hours... nothing saterday,one dink an dropped a good one sunday.... hj14 in clown... gonna get out a couple more times before this next blast of cold. There should be some fish on the move the next couple days!


----------



## acklac7

Saugeyefisher said:


> I fished a shallow lake with dingy water saterday an Sunday evenings for a few hours... nothing saterday,one dink an dropped a good one sunday.... hj14 in clown... gonna get out a couple more times before this next blast of cold. There should be some fish on the move the next couple days!


Pretty sure fish have been on the move for a week or so now, that's why you don't see hardly anyone catching anything. We're getting close, so close. Heck, it doesn't get completely dark till 7!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya I worded that wrong,oops. haven't fished any rivers yet,I was thinking I haven't seen any one post catches cause I haven't seen the first person out yet anywhere I have fished.......
But I do know of a few spillways producing some pigs the last week or so! Lol but not by me...
They should really start eating more consistently with this quick warm up....


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya I worded that wrong,oops. haven't fished any rivers yet,I was thinking I haven't seen any one post catches cause I haven't seen the first person out yet anywhere I have fished.......
> But I do know of a few spillways producing some pigs the last week or so! Lol but not by me...
> They should really start eating more consistently with this quick warm up....


suns out guns out big Dawg ! im hitting the creek I need some bullheads for the cast iron !


----------



## ski

Speaking of spillways, I went by the Alum spillway today and crews had heavy equipment in the spillway just upstream from the bridge. They pretty much had built an earthen dam across the spillway and had it reinforced with steel. Looks like they are placing a 2'-3' diameter pipe below the waterline. Very little water was coming out the bypass. I wonder how long they will have it blocked off. Anybody have any more information on this?
ski


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fished a couple areas yesterday. Didn't hit any day time eyes,but found some eaters at dark in a clear area of a lake that's pretty dingy right now. Blue/chrome jr rouge slowly twitched back to me was the ticket. 2 of us caught about ten.....
They were eating a 2.75 slush for my buddy


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fished a spillway in a sideways down pour last nite. Started out with a hj12 in clown. Finished with a hj12 in clown. Caught 4 cloned eaters, lost one. after an hour the rain started hitting my butt crack=I had enuff.....


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Anyone been out lately. Going to give it a shot tonight. Will post my results and methods.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Just got in, fished from 8 to midnight. Hooked 1 eye and lost it on slims 3.25. Only bite i had, guys get freezing


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

What type of cadence do you feel works best this time if year with joshy's? I have had some success with a very slow retrieve. Stop and go also...


----------



## hoffman24

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> What type of cadence do you feel works best this time if year with joshy's? I have had some success with a very slow retrieve. Stop and go also...


slow and steady, knocking the bottom always works best for me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> What type of cadence do you feel works best this time if year with joshy's? I have had some success with a very slow retrieve. Stop and go also...


Let the fish tell you,keep switching it up. If I'm fishing with a friend we each try different retreive until we key in on them.


----------



## hoffman24

Full moon and calling for clear skies tomorrow night... I'm expecting big things! Hopefully I will have a great report to post


----------



## hoffman24

Well the skies never cleared and last night was all about moving around. By the time we moved to our third spot, we finally found some fish. Total of 9 with the biggest going 23”. No dink’s and all healthy fish. The key was moving around and switching baits, which a lot of people can’t praise enough. Biggest went 23” and hit a 2.75” ultimate chartreuse.


----------



## ski

I went out to central Ohio lake last night and conditions were really nice. No bites in 1.5 hours but the fires on the beach were interesting... must be a super moon thing.

Ski


----------



## mikeiss

Ok experts. Do you think you caught saugs because you moved or because you were there when they wanted to eat? I have stuck it out some nights early into the morning and noticed multiple feeding periods where I caught fish. I often wonder what is better stay where you know they are or move to find them?


----------



## Skippy

Far from being an expert but if your planning on being out for awhile I would move. You can always return to what you consider your honey hole. 
3 nights ago, just me and that big egg shaped moon, I caught 14 saugeyes, 3 bass and 1 big crappie. I moved 3 times. The reason I moved was that all the eyes were 12 to 14 inches or so. I was just looking to see if any of the big girls were up yet. 
All fish came on a smaller sized shad rap. 1 size bigger back lead wrapped hook. Just reeled down a little then worked slowly back. That wrapped hook will let you work it slower plus help to keep it from popping back to the surface.
Been using it more like a search bait in that I can cover more water faster. Once I get lucky and hit a bigger eye I will switch over to a bigger stick bait or a J5. Just something that seems to be working at least for me.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Went crappie fishing. Threw a a few saug baits around cause crappie are still to deep. Caught a on PB. 4.5 lbs


----------



## BrandonMiller526

How well does jerk bait fishing transfer to this time of the year? From shore that is, have access to a boat but not ready to use it yet. Take a dam for example, do you have to fish it deeper in the spring than fall? Night time fishing.


----------



## John Garwood

No, Water is still really cold so make your still time longer, use slow retrieve as mentioned previously


----------



## acklac7

BrandonMiller526 said:


> How well does jerk bait fishing transfer to this time of the year? From shore that is, have access to a boat but not ready to use it yet. Take a dam for example, do you have to fish it deeper in the spring than fall? Night time fishing.


I've been doing great on sticks lately, although i've been increasing my speeds ever so slightly. A slow, slow roll with brief pauses has produced well for me the last few days. Eye's have been shallow in the Spillways i'm fishing.


----------



## Vin

When you guys are fishing spillways or rivers for saugeye, are you moving around at all or are you focusing on the same spot and changing up baits? Try as I might, I can’t seem to figure the saugeye thing out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Vin said:


> When you guys are fishing spillways or rivers for saugeye, are you moving around at all or are you focusing on the same spot and changing up baits? Try as I might, I can’t seem to figure the saugeye thing out.


A little bit of both. Most of our spillways are big enuff to have different situations. Some spots produce better then other spots depending on the water conditions.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

So still time meaning 5 seconds or 10?.... Also what temps do these fish consider cold? Below 40?


----------



## fishslim

As mentioned watet is still cold so act like uou would in winter. Slow and longer pauses. Then as water warms speed up your pauses.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus

Vin said:


> When you guys are fishing spillways or rivers for saugeye, are you moving around at all or are you focusing on the same spot and changing up baits? Try as I might, I can’t seem to figure the saugeye thing out.


The only ability I have to catch them is at Deer Creek, 1 fish for every 5 jigs or so....lol


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Yep. I totally get that. Only I rarely jig fish for saugeyes. So I lose about 4 or 5 traps or sticks per one saugeye. Most expensive per pound fish I’ve ever eaten


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Bite should be back in full swing! I tuffed ot out mid-day Sunday,knowing conditions were gonna suck. Fished middle of the day for 3 hours. Had 3 bites landed 1 24". Other two right around same size. I had to down size to get bit. All bites on a 2" venom twister in chartreuse. Stayed in one spot the hole time,knowing the bite wasnt going to be real hot anywhere. But knew females where still feeding in this area. Despite the cold dirty water and bluebird skies,I still seen a few males spawning. 
I am seeing more and more spawned out fish daily tho. But the numbers game should be great this next week!


----------



## carp

The saugeye fishing has been very strange this spring, my tuffest on Indian in a while. Im guessing the Yo-Yo temps have the fish on the main lake moving in and out constantly and not staying close to banks consistently. Last night between 3 of us we caught 11. 3 on minnow and cork, 6 on joshys, 2 on stick baits. This action all took place in 45 min. Nothing before nothing after. last 30 min and first 15-20 after dark. I threw a stick most of the night, all 4 hit right after the initial 3 snaps to get it down. All fish on swims hit very close to the bank, reeling very slow and bumping it close to bottom! With the increase in temps next 3 days, this weekend setting up to be a great one! Good luck to everyone the rest of this crazy weather spring!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good stuff carp!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Got 3 eyes last night fished from 7 to 10pm. Got 3 clacking raps had allot come unbuttoned. All males


----------



## fishslim

Great work John bite has been challeging for sure wind has kept ripping lake up and the Coldddd nights wouldnt let temps stay above 45. 

Shed Hunter 365 great job on the fish love trapping for them


----------



## jholbrook

It's good to see that some of you guys are finding them--the flows and shallow lakes, I'd imagine?

I've been fishing Alum from shore. Had a great early fall, but it became increasingly spotty after the drawdown. Since the thaw, it has been slooow. In fact, I don't think I've caught a keeper since December.

This spring, just like last spring, it seems like the eyes aren't in the same spots as they were in fall. I'll find shorts here or there, but keepers are impossible to come by.

Do any of you have success finding eyes in Alum, from shore, this time of year? I haven't seen another fisherman in months. Are the eyes in different places than in the fall, or deep, or....?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

jholbrook said:


> It's good to see that some of you guys are finding them--the flows and shallow lakes, I'd imagine?
> 
> I've been fishing Alum from shore. Had a great early fall, but it became increasingly spotty after the drawdown. Since the thaw, it has been slooow. In fact, I don't think I've caught a keeper since December.
> 
> This spring, just like last spring, it seems like the eyes aren't in the same spots as they were in fall. I'll find shorts here or there, but keepers are impossible to come by.
> 
> Do any of you have success finding eyes in Alum, from shore, this time of year? I haven't seen another fisherman in months. Are the eyes in different places than in the fall, or deep, or....?


The spillway is usually good this time of year but I don’t have much experience fishing the main lake in the spring.


----------



## Snookhunter52

I caught an 18" male two weeks ago. All the others have been undersized. I fished last night but didn't catch any. A guy fishing 50 feet away from me was throwing the same exact jerkbait caught 4 fish in 10 minues with one of them being a keeper. I figured it was either because those fish were only feeding in that area or that they didn't like that I switched out my broken front treble for a mustad treble that was the exact same size just a different color.

I have feeling that alum is behind buckeye and Indian right now because the water temps are cooler which makes sense because alum is clearer and deeper. The water temp yesterday was only 47°F. I have a feeling only the males are coming in shallow right now and the females are still off shore. Hopefully the big girls will move in once the water temps rise.


----------



## jholbrook

Snookhunter52 said:


> I caught an 18" male two weeks ago. All the others have been undersized. I fished last night but didn't catch any. A guy fishing 50 feet away from me was throwing the same exact jerkbait caught 4 fish in 10 minues with one of them being a keeper. I figured it was either because those fish were only feeding in that area or that they didn't like that I switched out my broken front treble for a mustad treble that was the exact same size just a different color.
> 
> I have feeling that alum is behind buckeye and Indian right now because the water temps are cooler which makes sense because alum is clearer and deeper. The water temp yesterday was only 47°F. I have a feeling only the males are coming in shallow right now and the females are still off shore. Hopefully the big girls will move in once the water temps rise.


Thanks for the reply.

Alum definitely seems to take a while to get going. Over the past two springs, the eyes seem to disappear for me in mid-March...I don't find them again until September. 

Are you catching them in the same places in the spring you do in the fall?


----------



## Snookhunter52

jholbrook said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Alum definitely seems to take a while to get going. Over the past two springs, the eyes seem to disappear for me in mid-March...I don't find them again until September.
> 
> Are you catching them in the same places in the spring you do in the fall?


Yes I caught them in the same locations now as I did in November. But like I said earlier they're really isolated in specific locations. I usually only get bites from sunset till 2 hours after dark. They pretty much stop biting after 9 30 to 10 PM. If you're not getting a bite by 8 30 in your original spot I would keep moving around until you get a bite. But these are just my observations.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Caught a couple eyes last night. F11's wind blown shoreline. Also added a batch of crappie to the mix.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Fished for a couple hours last night after a day of crappie fishing. Gold F11's caught a couple of eyes, fast retrieve.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

Should I be down sizing this time of year. I am not in central Ohio but I am trying these same techniques in my area. Not getting numbers at all but catching one here and there. Water temp in the lake I'm fishing is in the low to mid 50's. Just seems like the numbers should be there at this temp.


----------



## Snookhunter52

What brand and size hooks do you guys use to replace the trebles on your jerkbaits?


----------



## chriscreek

Was not a limit but was kinda of rainy. Wish I could always get them to hit this readily all the time caught 3 in about a 30 min period after dark. Biggest went 21.5 The wind was pushing the bait against the rip rap and the saugeye followed.


----------



## Woz6

How well does the info in this thread apply to hot nights in the summer months? I've been trying shallow/rip rap shore lines in the deep lakes recently and have not been finding the numbers or size of eyes that I see more in the spring and fall.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Woz6 said:


> How well does the info in this thread apply to hot nights in the summer months? I've been trying shallow/rip rap shore lines in the deep lakes recently and have not been finding the numbers or size of eyes that I see more in the spring and fall.


In the fall and early spring they are putting on the feed bag following the shad up in the shallow water. Not so much in the summer but I have still been catching some in as shallow as 3’ trolling. Mostly on points.


----------



## acklac7

Woz6 said:


> How well does the info in this thread apply to hot nights in the summer months? I've been trying shallow/rip rap shore lines in the deep lakes recently and have not been finding the numbers or size of eyes that I see more in the spring and fall.


That's pretty typical of this time of year, especially from shore. Late July/Early August is tough for those Bigger Eyes.

Here about the 3rd or 4th week of August we should get a big cold front with lows in the 40's, should kick-off the Fall bite.


----------



## fishslim

acklac7 said:


> That's pretty typical of this time of year, especially from shore. Late July/Early August is tough for those Bigger Eyes.
> 
> Here about the 3rd or 4th week of August we should get a big cold front with lows in the 40's, should kick-off the Fall bite.





Morrowtucky Mike said:


> In the fall and early spring they are putting on the feed bag following the shad up in the shallow water. Not so much in the summer but I have still been catching some in as shallow as 3’ trolling. Mostly on points.


The eyes i tend to bc getting at night from shire are not as much on the rip rap but on flats and points with drop offs on one side of them. Lighted areas drawing shad are beneficial as well. Alum i am also paying more attention to the weedy flats. Find ones with deeper weeds like in 10 to 15 water and eyes are cruising the tops of the weeds. Also find the weed lines.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> The eyes i tend to bc getting at night from shire are not as much on the rip rap but on flats and points with drop offs on one side of them. Lighted areas drawing shad are beneficial as well. Alum i am also paying more attention to the weedy flats. Find ones with deeper weeds like in 10 to 15 water and eyes are cruising the tops of the weeds. Also find the weed lines.


Way back when before alum lost alot of its weeds this last time these techniques were always money for us! We trolled deep weed edges,and casted floaters over top of submerged weed beds! Great quality, quanity,and variety .


----------



## Skippy

Green weeds, some are already starting to die off so stick to the green weed beds. As I fish mainly afternoons till dark I like to stick to the west side of the few lakes I fish. As the sun goes down there more shadows created by the weed beds and the weed lines. Using side imaging has been a game changer to fishing the weed edges and the deep water where the weeds taper off. 
Days with the sun out the deeper weed line has been decent using # 7 jigging raps and ripping them back to the boat. Also using heaver jigs heads, 1/4 and 3/8 oz, along with a J5 and or a swamp pig and ripping them but not as hard as the jigging rap has worked good. One thing about fishing that way is that there's no dought when a saugeye or walleye hit. 
As the sun starts down I move up closer the the surface weed line and start throwing #10's or 12's HJ's. Another lure that has worked real good is Salmo Rattlin Sting. The perch and or the silver both work on given days. Doing this you will be hooking into weeds but if your not you mite be fishing to far out. 
If you get lucky and catch a real over cast day just stay shallow and try a 1/16 oz jig with a J5 or swamp pig, 4 or 5 inch twister tail. Right up along the weed line on out to 10 foot or so of water.
My wife likes throwing a double light jig step up using some jigs I tied up with feathers and fur on them. She catches some real nice gills and a few perch that way. 
Theres some bass to be had messing around the weed edges also.
OH yea,,,, forgot to say that I hate speed, wake, boats and water skiers.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Floaters......
What's your guys favorites? I know skippy likes to modify his original rapalas,which I plan on copying and trying once I get my inventory up. I've been buying them on clearance and used.
But for when the waters really warm still like now thru the first part of October I really like thick bodied floating jerk bait. Like a cotton cordell,rebal,bomber,or even the bayrats... they really pop back up to the surface fast and can cause some really violent strikes from bigger saugeye.
I tend to use them in shallow water like 4 ft or less,or if I see alot of shad on the surface and saugeye relating to them I'll put one on. In faster current I like the small rapalas because they are more stream line and dont catch as much water in the current. 
I also like these baits when submerged weeds are present.. I work the bait so it just runs over top the weeds....
I work them a few different ways. One fishslim has touched on and mentioned to me before is recalling it down at a quick to steady retreive,then pausing it just until it surfaces,and quickly real it back down. Saugeye will eat it just like a bass off the top of the water. I missed a really nice fish just the other night doing this right st my feet in 12" of clear water. It scared me half to death and I didnt get a good hook in her.
Or I'll cast it out real it down and make really fast pauses inbetween a slow to fast retreive not even giving the lure enuff time to rise any at all...
This one was working my last trip,cast out real it down to depth then slow your retrieve down a bit and twitch your wrist why reeling just fast enuff to keep the slack out of your line. If they dont bite at first slowly start making your twitches more aggressive.
Or a simple steady real,which I cant lie I hardly ever do,and need to force myself to try more often before giving up on the bait....
How when where and what floating stickbaits do you guys like?
Here's a few I had out that brought me to posting this.
Top left is f13
Then going down is a f11, rebel floater,then f7's.
Right top two scatter raps(I work those even differently lol thanks again fishslim).
Then a older floating smithwick with a really skinny bill I cant wait to try...









Then a sleeper I forgot about but a friend of mine has done good on the last year is #7-#9 shallow shad raps,and the cabelas knock offs. I've found I can get bye buying cheaper floaters then suspending sticks because of what I need them to do if that makes since?
Lol ok I'm done sorry so long,sitting here bored atm....


----------



## ristorap

I like the Storm thunder stick jr's and the rouges. I just slowly reel them back in. I do have some new minnow baits that I want to try.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ristorap said:


> I like the Storm thunder stick jr's and the rouges. I just slowly reel them back in. I do have some new minnow baits that I want to try.


I dont know how I forgot to mention the Jr thunder sticks! There a great bait as well!


----------



## acklac7

Shallow Shad Rap's! Usually SSR 9's, KVD HC Cranks, Heddon Swiming Image Cranks. Basically all I'll throw for the next Month or so.

Like the Floating Rapalas too, but usually can't cast them very far.

Saugeye blaze them floating to the surface, blaze em!


----------



## Skippy

You can make the floating Rapala's cast like you have a rock tied to the end of your line. 
Just wrap the hook shanks with lead wire. I do that then put 2 or 3 coats of finger nail polish on the wrap. That helps hold the lead on but more so then you have to use long nose pliers to get the hooks out your not messing up that lead wrap.
These will still float and after reeling them down a little they will slowly float up and not pop up like a cork. By slowly floating up it gives you time to be able to twitch that lure something like a dieing bait fish would do. You also can control the depth by simply how high or low you hold your rod during your retrieve.
There almost like a HJ that floats BUT they have a much better action, a tighter wiggle then any HJ that I have messed with.
Netcraft has lead wire. I use the .025 size wire. A little tip. Unwrap some of the wire then pull it through a paper towel a few times. This will take that lead dust, film off it and it won't get all over your figures.


----------



## Skippy




----------



## Lewis

I have actually used light gauge wire solder from the hardware store with good results.


----------



## Workingman

Thanks skippy, I have some floaters in my tackle box that haven't been used in years, they're gonna get used this fall now!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I’m new to the large, 5”+ swims for fall saugs. What’s everyone’s favorite hooks/rigs? This is what I’ve picked up so far. I want weighted and non-weighted. Maybe some kind of stinger hook rig? The owner beast kinda shocked me when I got the package but didn’t seem terrible once rigged. All opinions and suggestions welcome.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 319663
> View attachment 319665
> I’m new to the large, 5”+ swims for fall saugs. What’s everyone’s favorite hooks/rigs? This is what I’ve picked up so far. I want weighted and non-weighted. Maybe some kind of stinger hook rig? The owner beast kinda shocked me when I got the package but didn’t seem terrible once rigged. All opinions and suggestions welcome.


Sorry bout the glare. The swim bait jigs are 1/4oz 5/0, gamakatsu superline ewg are 1/8oz 5/0, mustad ultra point weighted grip are 1/4oz 6/0 and the owner beast twistlock are unweighted 6/0


----------



## Skippy

Ok,, Those hook set ups will work. Heck, I have a bunch of those hooks but time after time I'm finding that a plain old jig, fishing with the hook exposed will lead to more and better hook ups then what those swimbait hooks will give you.
1/16 oz. 1/8 oz. and once in a while 1/4 oz. jigs using 3 and 4/0 hooks will work. Most times I bring the hook out the side of the J5 not the top. The swim seems to glide and hang better. The swim starts to get tore up I just bring the hook out the other side. 
I've been doing half way decent this summer casting to the deep edges of weed lines, then semi ripping the swim up then letting it sink back down. 
As far as stinger hooks go on there web site Joshy shows how to rig them. I stopped using fishing line and went to single strand wire. Once you get the right length down make up a templet, using a small piece of 2x4 and 2 small nails. Start your bends on that then just slide your snap on and finger twist the wire about 4 or 5 times. Snip off the tag end then slide your treble hook on and finger twist it. It's fast and easy and each one will be the same. # 4 and a few #6's are what I use. I really layed off using stingers unless I'm missing to many hits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Shew it's been quiet......
I know it's been warm but theres been some decent fish waking up lately. 
I haven't found any numbers grouped up in the lakes. But can hit a few in areas I catch then cruising in and out of feeding areas,staying put an beating it up. Or run an gun picking off a active water here or there. 
The colds coming,but some soaking rains would be perfect!


----------



## dre

Saugeyefisher said:


> Shew it's been quiet......
> I know it's been warm but theres been some decent fish waking up lately.
> I haven't found any numbers grouped up in the lakes. But can hit a few in areas I catch then cruising in and out of feeding areas,staying put an beating it up. Or run an gun picking off a active water here or there.
> The colds coming,but some soaking rains would be perfect!


I’m going to miss chasing the Saugeye around Columbus area lakes this fall. I live up in Cleveland now and I’m starting to learn where all the Walleye come in shallow here. Everyone uses p10s and HJs up here and that’s about it. Hoping to win the Fall Brawl!!! I’ve done a lot of research on Erie fall eye fishing and I think I’m going to to custom paint some l some stickbaits. Can anyone recommend a good affordable hard bait airbrush kit. Good luck with the Eyes everyone, the cold temps and rain are coming this week, next weekend should be good!


----------



## AtticaFish

dre said:


> .......Everyone uses p10s and HJs up here and that’s about it.........


Don't give up on those swimbaits.... they work casting the shore up at Erie too. Get the ones that have the big boot tail, they have a ton of action when you slow roll them.


----------



## dre

AtticaFish said:


> Don't give up on those swimbaits.... they work casting the shore up at Erie too. Get the ones that have the big boot tail, they have a ton of action when you slow roll them.


Thanks! What do you mean by the the big boot tail? Like a bigger big joshy, that type of tail?


----------



## AtticaFish

Yep same type of tail. Both the Kietech and Kalins have the big boot (very end) and then have a skinny tail going down to that boot. Gives them a lot of action.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I use swimbaits from shore at Erie a ton. I can confirm they are highly effective!


----------



## dre

I got some Erie eyes last night with p10s and HJs. Bite turned off at 9:05pm. I kept telling myself this is the time I should try throwing a swimbait, or even a Vibe, but stuck with alternating p10s and HJs. Next time I must force myself to try swimbaits too!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Beautiful fall eyes!


----------



## AtticaFish

dre said:


> I got some Erie eyes last night with p10s and HJs. Bite turned off at 9:05pm........


Curious if you were in the Western Basin or Central Basin for those walleye? No need to for a specific location, hopefully that makes it general enough. Also wondered about how muddy the water was? Can't wait to get up there myself. Those look like some awesome fish, congrats!


----------



## HappySnag

AtticaFish said:


> Curious if you were in the Western Basin or Central Basin for those walleye? No need to for a specific location, hopefully that makes it general enough. Also wondered about how muddy the water was? Can't wait to get up there myself. Those look like some awesome fish, congrats!


cleveland water is clear.


----------



## dre

AtticaFish said:


> Curious if you were in the Western Basin or Central Basin for those walleye? No need to for a specific location, hopefully that makes it general enough. Also wondered about how muddy the water was? Can't wait to get up there myself. Those look like some awesome fish, congrats!


Sorry for the delayed response! I have been catching them at the piers and rocky areas near them from Lorain west to Marblehead. Water has been pretty clear, but of course this wind could change that soon.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Anyone else getting excited bout the weather Saturday night? Rain and wind 15-20 out of the SE! Temps could be cooler but still sounds like saugeye catchin weather to me


----------



## Monark22

I’ll be trying it tonight before the front comes in. We will see what happens


----------



## Brahmabull71

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Anyone else getting excited bout the weather Saturday night? Rain and wind 15-20 out of the SE! Temps could be cooler but still sounds like saugeye catchin weather to me


I’m excited like a kid at Christmas! I’ll be out 2am - 9am. Will post results. Caught over 20 last night. Only 7 keepers. Tough with no wind.


----------



## Snookhunter52

I feel really conflicted to fish either a shallow lake that I haven't quite figured out yet or fish a deep lake that I have had success in the past but i'm not sure the saugeye are in their fall pattern yet. It's a tough decision and it would be bad if I get skunked again tonight.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Snookhunter52 said:


> I feel really conflicted to fish either a shallow lake that I haven't quite figured out yet or fish a deep lake that I have had success in the past but i'm not sure the saugeye are in their fall pattern yet. It's a tough decision and it would be bad if I get skunked again tonight.


I’m still trying to figure out saugeye fishing period


----------



## Brahmabull71

Snookhunter52 said:


> I feel really conflicted to fish either a shallow lake that I haven't quite figured out yet or fish a deep lake that I have had success in the past but i'm not sure the saugeye are in their fall pattern yet. It's a tough decision and it would be bad if I get skunked again tonight.


I would go shallow. Deep lakes are still a struggle because they are too warm IMO. Shallow lakes are really going well. If you’re just looking for a limit, they are feeding WELL! I’m trying to stick some pigs for Brawl. Jerk baits worked very well last night as did Coomers with meat on a Roadrunner. Purple Darter and Lady did well. Didn’t have one single hit on a Joshy. I swear I may give up on them.


----------



## Monark22

Salt fork last night. 61 degree water. I’ll be bite. Water just to warm yet


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Tried a new water tonight because of the wind direction. Everything seemed perfect other than the water temperature. Got the big skunk! Tried HJ12’s, Joshy’s, Xraps and Rippin raps. Got a good one there Wednesday night my first time fishing it but not tonight. Might have to hire Josh as a guide, lol.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Tried a new water tonight because of the wind direction. Everything seemed perfect other than the water temperature. Got the big skunk! Tried HJ12’s, Joshy’s, Xraps and Rippin raps. Got a good one there Wednesday night my first time fishing it but not tonight. Might have to hire Josh as a guide, lol.


No hiring...I’ll take ya anytime you want!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Went to the shallow lake again. Got skunked again but learned a little bit more tonight and hopefully I can finally start piecing the puzzle together.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Brahmabull71 said:


> No hiring...I’ll take ya anytime you want!


I’m on hunting/fishing vacation 10/30-11/18 just let me know


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Thought water temps would drop some with this rain but they are actually rising according to sites.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Thank you to everyone who has put info on this forum, second year of saugeye fishing and finally feel like I'm getting somewhere. Three great trips (16th,17th,26th). All of these came on jerkbaits within an hour of dark ( except one which was given to me). Two of the nights were extremely windy and rainy. I don't understand how they can bite for 20 minutes and just be done, but feels great to have some success.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Looks like there will be a rainy cold front coming through tonight. I've heard these types of fronts at this time of year can really kick things into gear. I honestly suck at fishing for Saugeye in lakes from shore but want to do better this year. Thinking I will head out tonight to give it a shot. Anyone have advice on which lake to try? I can't decide between a Alum (maybe even Hoover) or a shallower lake. I know that the shallower lakes will progress faster as far as temps go, so thinking that might be the best bet.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> Looks like there will be a rainy cold front coming through tonight. I've heard these types of fronts at this time of year can really kick things into gear. I honestly suck at fishing for Saugeye in lakes from shore but want to do better this year. Thinking I will head out tonight to give it a shot. Anyone have advice on which lake to try? I can't decide between a Alum (maybe even Hoover) or a shallower lake. I know that the shallower lakes will progress faster as far as temps go, so thinking that might be the best bet.


Shallow lakes like Buckeye or Indian. Alum / Hoover are still a little warm for my liking. Not saying you can’t catch them there, just saying the shallow lakes are cooler and the fish aren’t as affected to pressure changes. They have been really good on wind blown / current rich areas. One positive with Alum is they are letting water out so it should be starting.

I hope to get out tonight! Current should be ripping.


----------



## Fish4Dale

Like to find me some good lakes with underpasses/bridges around Columbus to do some vertical vibeing.
Mostly have just fished Muskingum watershed lakes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fish4Dale said:


> Like to find me some good lakes with underpasses/bridges around Columbus to do some vertical vibeing.
> Mostly have just fished Muskingum watershed lakes.


Indians your best bet for vertical jigging bridges from the bank.... I'm gonna guess your used to fishing tappen?.....


----------



## Fish4Dale

Yes. Tappan and a few other lakes in that area.
But mostly fished from a boat.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Perfect night!


----------



## Fish4Dale

Sweet ! 
Good call !
That wind got them going !!


----------



## acklac7

That wind was brutal! Took down a massive tree while I was wading, man-alive did that sucker go BOOM!


----------



## CHOPIQ

Good job on the eyes brahama. Is that snow on your sleeve? I know it snowed a little in Hilliard last night.


----------



## Brahmabull71

CHOPIQ said:


> Good job on the eyes brahama. Is that snow on your sleeve? I know it snowed a little in Hilliard last night.


Yes it snowed from when I got there at 8pm to 12:30am. It was hammering! Grass was covered for a while even. Bite died about 10:45. Ended up with 9. My buddy is the jerk bait master and I think he had 11-12. Had a 22”, 2 - 20” a 17.5” and a 15.25” with the rest 14-14.999”. Rattlin Rogue in Lady was hot earlier then Lemon Lime Crush. Mostly bit at your feet. Twitch, twitch slight pause, but current was ripping so hard they wanted it moving with barely any pause.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job josh!!!


----------



## Skippy

Getten to old for this crap. Nasty nasty night. Full rain gear and a little on and off rain but some of that rain felt like I was getting hit by BB's. 
Started with a stick bait but there were just to many leaves on that wind blown shore. Went to a J5 with no stinger hook and caught 4. 2 @ 15, 1 @ 17 and 1 @ 181/2. Wanted to do a lift and drop but with that wind blown just kept the rod tip down and steady slow reel-en and twitches worked. Only stayed a little over 1 hour.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I was just thinking I was just Getting old enough.... finally retired. Was out twice last week attempting to learn how to "jerk" up some eyes. First, I can't wait to get a bit of confidence at this, right now I feel like I'm guessing on techniques. 
I did manage a hit on an X-rap. The others there were casting rouges. Not sure if it was the bait or me but I will get back to it. The "bite" didn't last long.
I will eventually get at least semi-competent at this I trust. Hopefully before my new rainy night pastime fades into ice and snow.

Lastly, thanks to all. It's you that even makes this possible.
Al


----------



## Fish4Dale

Yes.
Thanks ! And nice Fish.
Great reports.


----------



## acklac7

Got 4 tonight, all on XR-8’s. Man-Alive were they just brushing it. All you felt was the slightest flick, like a mosquito bumped your line. Makes me wonder how many Fish I missed before I invested in some quality Rods. Love my Avid-X’s, that’s for sure.


----------



## Fish4Dale

Sounds good. Have several rods in st croix line. But only casting in Avid. Which model do you have ?


----------



## fishwhacker

Bad report better than no report right? Fished indian from 8 to 11 last night with no avail. Tried taco bell and moundwood, sticks, vibes, twisters, joshys, couldnt get a bump. Probably too nice out and barely any wind. Better than sitting on the couch though.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I have two Avis's and a Ledgend Elite. The Avids are my goto's for eyes. One is a 6' med. one is med light 6.6. Both are fast. The elite's action is closer to my Loomis's.
Love those Croix's.


----------



## Gottagofishn

acklac7 said:


> That wind was brutal! Took down a massive tree while I was wading, man-alive did that sucker go BOOM!


I was fishing below O'Shay one night and a huge Sycamore fell into the river about 30 yds. downstream from me. 

Does a tree make a sound when it falls and no one is there? Not sure, but if you are near.... I can confirm, yep, Boom!


----------



## fishslim

Brahmabull71 said:


> Perfect night!
> View attachment 328439
> View attachment 328473
> 
> View attachment 328441
> 
> 
> View attachment 328443


Was that flinging a jerk and controlling the bow from wind was a treat. But they were eating


----------



## Snookhunter52

acklac7 said:


> Got 4 tonight, all on XR-8’s. Man-Alive were they just brushing it. All you felt was the slightest flick, like a mosquito bumped your line. Makes me wonder how many Fish I missed before I invested in some quality Rods. Love my Avid-X’s, that’s for sure.


What are the specs on your avid? I want to buy one today cuz I found some fish the other night but only managed to catch one. I could feel light taps but it was hard to tell in the wind. I know my med-light inshore ugly stick probably isn't cutting it. Trying to feel light bites in that heavy wind was torture.


----------



## acklac7

Fish4Dale said:


> Sounds good. Have several rods in st croix line. But only casting in Avid. Which model do you have ?





Snookhunter52 said:


> What are the specs on your avid? I want to buy one today cuz I found some fish the other night but only managed to catch one. I could feel light taps but it was hard to tell in the wind. I know my med-light inshore ugly stick probably isn't cutting it. Trying to feel light bites in that heavy wind was torture.


I have two 7ft Avid-X's, Fast Action. One's a Medium Light (jigs, small sticks), one's a Medium (Stickbaits). I love them to death, especially the ML paired with an XR-8, good lord is it a pleasure to work that bait on that rod.

You'll hear a lot of guys hate on them for Saugeye fishing, solely for the fact the micro guides freeze up faster. I like the rods to so much I'm willing to put up with the hassle


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'm I micro guide hater.....


----------



## acklac7

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm I micro guide hater.....


Oh, you're not the only one!

I'm sorry, but the increase in sensitivity (and casting distance) well offsets the issues with the tips icing up easier. 

We'll have to fish here soon, I'll trade you rods for a few hours, turn you into a believer I will!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm I micro guide hater.....


I have Premiers, Avids, Avid X, Eyecons for walleye / saugeye and what I’ll say is I find myself grabbing the Medium Light / Extra fast Avid X rod most of the time for nearly everything. The Fast tip would be better for heavier bates like stick baits or maybe blade baits. If you fish when it’s super cold, yes the micro guides will freeze up. The feel for me in that particular rod is the best I’ve ever felt, even over custom built rods I’ve had made. For the price point, they are just great rods. I was chucking jerk baits the other night with my Avid X - Medium / Extra Fast tip with my Tatula bait casting outfit and really liked it also. They just suit ME. That’s all I’ll say about any rod, it has to feel good in your hand. Like a fine woman


----------



## Snookhunter52

acklac7 said:


> I have two 7ft Avid-X's, Fast Action. One's a Medium Light (jigs, small sticks), one's a Medium (Stickbaits). I love them to death, especially the ML paired with an XR-8, good lord is it a pleasure to work that bait on that rod.
> 
> You'll hear a lot of guys hate on them for Saugeye fishing, solely for the fact the micro guides freeze up faster. I like the rods to so much I'm willing to put up with the hassle


Thank you for your advice, I went out and bought a med-lite. I like that it has a fine tip but has a backbone. I'll pair it with my 3500 penn spinfisher.


----------



## acklac7

Snookhunter52 said:


> Thank you for your advice, I went out and bought a med-lite. I like that it has a fine tip but has a backbone. I'll pair it with my 3500 penn spinfisher.


No problem. I think you'll enjoy it quite nicely. 10-15lb braid, and 1/8th-1/4 jigs / cranks are just money on that rod.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> Oh, you're not the only one!
> 
> I'm sorry, but the increase in sensitivity (and casting distance) well offsets the issues with the tips icing up easier.
> 
> We'll have to fish here soon, I'll trade you rods for a few hours, turn you into a believer I will!





Brahmabull71 said:


> They just suit ME. That’s all I’ll say about any rod, it has to feel good in your hand. Like a fine woman


Josh the last part of your statement is where it's all at for me. I own all premiers at this point for my saugeye sticks. It all boils down to feel for me.
Aj,
I have owned an avid,not a avid x(is there a difference?) I owned it for 3 months about two years ago an did a straight up trade for a premier. I've owned alot of other spinning rods in the same price range and cheaper. And have only found one other I like as well as the premier an it was a cheaper shimano rod I used to own. 
Stick baiting for saugeye is what I live for when It comes to fishing. I work mostly xrap 8's huskie jerk 10's and full size rouges. And work all of them with the same rod. If i thought a avid x would catch me more fish i would own one. 100%.we all know how light this bite can get at times. I here guys I fish around or with all the time say "that one was just there,didnt even feel it bite",an normally there using a cheaper rod or mono.. I appreciate the offer but I do aight with my premiers for now......

To the fishing. Hit this am for a couple hours early. Wasnt to great. Get back out about 2 hours before dark an the switch turned on. Hit close to a dozen mostly 16-18" drag peeling bullets! I was really happy I picked up a reel with a faster retreive speed! They were coming at me so fast after the initial hit/hook set I had to reel with everything I had to keep up. Then as soon as they got close they would 180 it straight back out. As the bite slowed so did there mood an it became really light bites but still pulling hard once stuck. Xr8 in clown and hj10 in glass clown both tuned to stay put.


----------



## gLoomisSR781

The guides on my Legend Extreme will completely freeze solid and quickly to the point that the line completely seizes in the guides. When it's truly bitter out you cannot even get a full retrieve completed with those micro guides.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

gLoomisSR781 said:


> The guides on my Legend Extreme will completely freeze solid and quickly to the point that the line completely seizes in the guides. When it's truly bitter out you cannot even get a full retrieve completed with those micro guides.


I get funny looks,but I have an older premier where the eye inserts have busted out over the years. I purposely dont replace them,and is my go to rod for the stupit cold nights where everything freezes up. And it usually keeps me going strong,longer.....


----------



## Brahmabull71

Ok...back to fishing. We had 21 last night from 8pm - 2:30am. Extremely slow with just a few feeding windows. Lemon Crush and Clown did the damage on a slow roll / pause. Only kept 6 with the best 19.75”.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

messy mess


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Speaking of baitcasters,josh, how many else will use a baitcaster from time to time why casting for saugeye? 
I have a older curado I have started using with a medium powered older fenwick hmc that I have really enjoyed tossing red eye shads and ripnraps with. 
I realize they can freeze up pretty bad in extreme cold. But most of time I using these rattle baits during the day anyways,and not to often at nite below freezing temps. Anyone use them for stickbaits? Gotta a favorite set up for it?


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 328831
> messy mess


 That thing was choking down some gills. How big were those bluegills?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

gLoomisSR781 said:


> That thing was choking down some gills. How big were those bluegills?


3-4" and 2 or 3 smaller shad. There egg sacks are really fattening up to.
I tend to find alot of them with gills in them. An I dont keep a hole lot of fish.
And it's always this time of year. I dont think it's because they only eat them this time of year,but because in the cold water is when I tend to see full stomachs. In warm water it seems there stomachs are empty. 
I dont know if its a slower metabolism thing. Or that they are just eating so much this time of year,there is always something in there stomach. Its always been a cool thing to observe for me,and I would love to know the exact answer


----------



## Brahmabull71

This meal provided by Smithwick Pro Rogues!!!


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Saugeyefisher said:


> 3-4" and 2 or 3 smaller shad. There egg sacks are really fattening up to.
> I tend to find alot of them with gills in them. An I dont keep a hole lot of fish.
> And it's always this time of year. I dont think it's because they only eat them this time of year,but because in the cold water is when I tend to see full stomachs. In warm water it seems there stomachs are empty.
> I dont know if its a slower metabolism thing. Or that they are just eating so much this time of year,there is always something in there stomach. Its always been a cool thing to observe for me,and I would love to know the exact answer


 Yeah I honestly think it's both the metabolism and the natural instinct to gorge themselves this time of the year. I'll catch them full of bluegills, baby bass, suckers, other saugeye and everything they can get ahold of. I too love to see what they've been foraging on. The one thing I've noticed over the years is the colder and later in the year it gets the bigger the forage I find in their stomachs, especially the river fish. I've cleaned better fish (22 inch plus) saugeye that have had 7-9 inch suckers and juvenile saugeye in their stomachs.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Got my deer today, no I can focus on my true passion...saugeye fishing


----------



## acklac7

Hit a few spots tonight, first one was sort of a bust. I got to the second around 8, and immediately took note of how clear it was. Too clear for the bright baits I was throwing while the water was up (and a tad cloudy), at least that was my train of thought. Caught a few good eaters on Lemon Shad Joshy's, then switched to an immaculately tuned blue-chrome HJ-14: Them Females were all over it! Slow, subtle roll, then pause; they would smash it on the pause, then go absolutely manic. Biggest went 23", and she was pissed! (the look on my face says it all...) Had me 100% fooled for a Wiper early in the fight, as she went on two lengthy, drag-screaming runs. Just pissed off. Debating on bringing the 7'6 MH Triumph tomorrow, as the 7' medium Avid had trouble taming these beauties.

Bring a Net, guys.

Good night. Finally.


----------



## Brahmabull71

acklac7 said:


> Hit a few spots tonight, first one was sort of a bust. I got to the second around 8, and immediately took note of how clear it was. Too clear for the bright baits I was throwing while the water was up (and a tad cloudy), at least that was my train of thought. Caught a few good eaters on Lemon Shad Joshy's, then switched to an immaculately tuned blue-chrome HJ-14: Them Females were all over it! Slow, subtle roll, then pause; they would smash it on the pause, then go absolutely manic. Biggest went 23", and she was pissed! (the look on my face says it all...) Had me 100% fooled for a Wiper early in the fight, as she went on two lengthy, drag-screaming runs. Just pissed off. Debating on bringing the 7'6 MH Triumph tomorrow, as the 7' medium Avid had trouble taming these beauties.
> 
> Bring a Net, guys.
> 
> Good night. Finally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 328935
> 
> 
> View attachment 328929
> View attachment 328931


Atta boy AJ! Congrats buddy!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Aj,you sign up for the brawl? I didnt,I thought I was gonna have surgery a few days before it ended. And the long process to enter a fish isnt what I wanna do when I'm in the middle of a hot bite. Lmao I literally rip the hooks out bare handed,either told it bye my feet or toss it back an get back to casting IMMEDIATELY. I'd be all ate up tryi g to quickly go through the measurement/photo/release process thinkin I'm missing that one or two extra bites..... plus, I prolly would place very poorly..... 
Has been very interesting to watch tho,and you can definitely tell it's going on. Alot of the stores are saleing out of hot baits fast. 
And I have considered entering it next year. But doubt I do..... 
Nice pigs to man!!! Very happy to see you finding the time to go!


----------



## acklac7

Saugeyefisher said:


> Aj,you sign up for the brawl? I didnt,I thought I was gonna have surgery a few days before it ended. And the long process to enter a fish isnt what I wanna do when I'm in the middle of a hot bite. Lmao I literally rip the hooks out bare handed,either told it bye my feet or toss it back an get back to casting IMMEDIATELY. I'd be all ate up tryi g to quickly go through the measurement/photo/release process thinkin I'm missing that one or two extra bites..... plus, I prolly would place very poorly.....
> Has been very interesting to watch tho,and you can definitely tell it's going on. Alot of the stores are saleing out of hot baits fast.
> And I have considered entering it next year. But doubt I do.....
> Nice pigs to man!!! Very happy to see you finding the time to go!


You better believe I'm in the brawl. 14th place on a stringer of 3 right now. Entering the Fish is cake, once you get the process down. It's lugging that giant, awkward measuring board to all my inaccessible spots that's the PITA! Fun stuff!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Saugeyefisher said:


> Aj,you sign up for the brawl? I didnt,I thought I was gonna have surgery a few days before it ended. And the long process to enter a fish isnt what I wanna do when I'm in the middle of a hot bite. Lmao I literally rip the hooks out bare handed,either told it bye my feet or toss it back an get back to casting IMMEDIATELY. I'd be all ate up tryi g to quickly go through the measurement/photo/release process thinkin I'm missing that one or two extra bites..... plus, I prolly would place very poorly.....
> Has been very interesting to watch tho,and you can definitely tell it's going on. Alot of the stores are saleing out of hot baits fast.
> And I have considered entering it next year. But doubt I do.....
> Nice pigs to man!!! Very happy to see you finding the time to go!


You can still enter until the 17th Bobby. You might as well! I haven’t entered a fish yet either. If I can’t get in top 10, there’s no point. That will take 3 - 24”+ fish. It’s fun to challenge yourself as I know you are like me and could care less about the competition with others. For me, it’s all about pushing myself. It ends in perfect time to start Erie Brawl!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol its challenging enuff just to findem!


----------



## Southernsaug

It ought to be a pretty impressive inch total when the brawl is over. This has been one of the best September and Octobers I have seen for big Saugeye. It's slowing up now, but I'm almost ashamed to say how many over 20 inches I have caught. I've caught 11 over 22 and my four best are 23.5, 24.5 (2) and 25.25. I never entered the brawl, as I agree it's too much hassle the whole measuring, pic taking and releasing thing. I know I'll not make some happy, but all mine get measured just prior to filleting.

since I don't even have the app....what does the leader board look like?


----------



## Brahmabull71

Here is the way I look at it. Support the idea. If enough people support the idea of a saugeye brawl, then the fishing as a whole gains transaction. Troy gets more of us mortals to come watch his seminars, we all learn to become better fisherman. It’s a win win. Fish are released right back from where they were taken unless you don’t want to enter them and choose to eat them. I really see no down side. Gets us all off the couch to enjoy something we are going to do anyway. There are currently 160 of the best guys in the state in it. I have two VERY good friends who are FAR better than me that didn’t enter it either. Why not try it?


----------



## Southernsaug

My guess is a lot of people don't have enough confidence in the area they fish to produce big fish. Some lakes and streams just seem to produce more big fish. If you regularly fish these areas your more likely to compete. The other part is the process to verify a catch and release. I wonder if you could keep the fish if it would make a difference, probably not.
Those are some very impressive numbers, those anglers deserve some applause
Back on topic- Is there a favorite time that you seem to catch more big Saugeye, at night. I used to fish nights, but as I get older I like my bed more. It seemed to me when I did 11:00 Pm -1:00AM was pretty good. I still get up early and do ok about 1 hour before daylight till about sunrise. I was thinking of going one night this week....this thread sparked my interest


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I was just curious if aj was in it,only because he told me a few weeks back he didnt have time to fish this fall,but have noticed hes found the time(and glad he has). Good luck aj! You got a shot!

An no I wont sign up for it. Maybe next year after seeing how this year folds out. . For a few reasons other then being skird ,and the hassle of measuring,selfie,video release part of it.
Good luck to all that's in tho.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> My guess is a lot of people don't have enough confidence in the area they fish to produce big fish. Some lakes and streams just seem to produce more big fish. If you regularly fish these areas your more likely to compete. The other part is the process to verify a catch and release. I wonder if you could keep the fish if it would make a difference, probably not.
> Those are some very impressive numbers, those anglers deserve some applause
> Back on topic- Is there a favorite time that you seem to catch more big Saugeye, at night. I used to fish nights, but as I get older I like my bed more. It seemed to me when I did 11:00 Pm -1:00AM was pretty good. I still get up early and do ok about 1 hour before daylight till about sunrise. I was thinking of going one night this week....this thread sparked my interest


For me,literly anytime I can get out from November to mid april. With the last week of November to christmas then again in march being my absolute favorite "big fish" season. 
I've caught a few during the day,but most at night. Some right after dark,some at 10pm some at 2am. What ever feeding the feeding window happens to be at the time. Most of my better saugeye have come during hot bites.


----------



## Vin

Does anybody have any tips for during the day when it’s overcast like this? I’m thinking I may just try a couple spots nearby on the olentangy for some eyes this afternoon, hopefully the little bump of rain last night encourages the bite


----------



## HappySnag

Vin said:


> Does anybody have any tips for during the day when it’s overcast like this? I’m thinking I may just try a couple spots nearby on the olentangy for some eyes this afternoon, hopefully the little bump of rain last night encourages the bite


you can catch fish 24/7
100% fish is divided to
negative mood 40%
neutral mood 40%
positive mood 20%
that is total 100% this nomber is changing by minutes.


----------



## Southernsaug

vin I have found that as the water get's colder you can do more in the afternoon, I think the few degrees water warms in the PM helps. around 4:00PM has been a good time for me


----------



## acklac7

Brahmabull71 said:


> You can still enter until the 17th Bobby. You might as well! I haven’t entered a fish yet either. If I can’t get in top 10, there’s no point. That will take 3 - 24”+ fish. *It’s fun to challenge yourself* as I know you are like me and could care less about the competition with others. For me, it’s all about pushing myself. It ends in perfect time to start Erie Brawl!


That's what it's all about for me. I'm not usually one to compete in Tourneys, heck, I could care less about the prizes even. I just want to see how high I can rank amongst Ohio's best Saugeye anglers. If it wasn't for the horrid River levels this year I can confidently say I'd be in the top 10 right now, easy.



Saugeyefisher said:


> I was just curious if aj was in it,only because he told me a few weeks back he didnt have time to fish this fall,but have noticed hes found the time(and glad he has). Good luck aj! You got a shot!
> 
> An no I wont sign up for it. Maybe next year after seeing how this year folds out. But very highly doubt it. For a few reasons other then being skird ,and the hassle of measuring,selfie,video release part of it.
> Good luck to all that's in tho.....


October was a busy month, I've got a tad bit of free time now.

Also, the whole entering a fish/measuring/taking a video process is CAKE! It takes 1-2 minutes! You just have to get a pattern down, once you get it down it's easy-peasy.


----------



## acklac7

With the 10 day forecast looking more like December than November, I figured I'd review some of the basics for tuning/deadsticking (for those new members who don't feel like reading the 114 page, 10-year old thread - I was in on day-1, woot!). It's about to be deadsticking time!

First things first: Nearly all suspending stickbaits will float out of the box. Rarely, if ever, will they float perfectly level. This is the first thing you want to focus on; leveling the bait.

You'll want to balance the bait with the terminal snap-lock attached to the nose. From there I'll typically add snap-locks (size 0 or 1) to the head/tail to balance out the bait, once it is fully balanced, and sits perfectly level in the water column, I'll add suspend dots/strips to the middle such that it suspends perfectly. (Protip: Apply the suspend dots/strips to the bait, hit with a lighter for 2-3 seconds, then firmly apply pressure. They will never come off)

But we're not done yet. Next, you need to use the bait for 10 minutes, as the buoyancy changes with the water temps. Re-check the bait after 10 minutes, and make adjustments as necessary. Most of the time the bait will slowly sink, but not always. If that's the case I take an exacto knife and slightly chip away at the suspend strip in the middle until the bait perfectly suspends.

Last step: Don't lose the bait. It's painful.

A good guide for how your bait should suspend. Yes, it makes a huge difference if your bait isn't suspending perfectly level!


----------



## acklac7

Also, when dead sticking, keep your rod tip high! Lead the bait: When you pause a bait ever so slightly raise the rod tip as the line falls so you're in constant contact with the lure.

I really suggest everyone who's serious about Saugeye fishing this time of year to read the entire thread front-to-back. It's full of amazing knowledge.

I went from catching zero fish in late November/Dec, to that time frame being one of my most productive of the year. Took me a few years to really get it down, but once you get it down man it's fun! (I was a NEWB at the start of this thread btw! Literally.)

One of my favorite Fishslim quotes:



fishslim said:


> Well good question but if you read the thread you will find the answer and more. The only time i add weight to my jerkbait is after i take it to the lake i am fishing whether deep lake or shallow,is after i put bait in the water and let it get to temp. Of water. I put it on my line and in front of me i pull bait down a few inches and see if it stays there or rises to surface or starts sinking. If it stay put and does not rise or sink it is right to use. If it rises to surface i will then weight the middle hook with lead and tune the bait by adding or taking off small slivers of the lead with clippers till i have it tune to suspend at what ever depth i pull it to. Now then it is tuned i do not care if water is 2 foot deep or 20 foot i can control the depth by the way i bring it in. Shallow lake sometimes i just pull it down a few inches under surface and then slowwwwwwly bring it in with very short pulls of rod with pauses inbetween pulls. It can be a very slight pause to a pause as long as a minute,i have even done longer then that on really calm nights in clear water. Other times i will pull it deeper and yes even so it ticks bottom in shallower lakes or flats when fish are not high or willing to come up. Even though a bait goes 4 to 8' does not mean you use it that way. The weight on the bait added is only to tune bait to work the way it is needed for this technique. Tuning your bait is key to catching more fish as it will keep bait where you want it to be for maximun time during a cast. As the water gets coldr this is a must.. hope that helps and i am sure some of the other guys using this bait will chime in with more great tidbits. Good fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya I figured you would have at least 75" bye the time the brawl is up,given the river cooperates.... and if you happen into a true giant, watch out! Didnt that guy from the catch an release videos say he doubted alot of guys would get 70". Lol ya he didnt know the amount of talent,an big fish out there!
I really thought buckeye would be giving up more bigger fish but that class of 22-25" fish from last year hasn't showed up yet. But its early.
As for motivation to get out,haha I dont need any extra motivation,ask my wife.... and you are right,once I got the selfie/release/measurement/entry down it wouldn't be to bad. But at the time,during a hot bite,for me,would seem like eternity....
I have another concern about it but wont get into on here I'll send u an Josh a text later an get your thoughts on it...
I am in no way knocking the brawl. Other then blabbing on here all the time I really try hard to stay lo key and to myself or the one or two guys I fish with the last several years. And am really enjoying not networking with a group of other saugeye anglers,and fishing places at certain times based on knowledge and patterns I've developed over the years.
Finding spots on lakes and rivers where the crowds dont gather and learning when the fish use these new to me areas.
I am FAR from being a "top saugeye angler" in the state. Actually compared to alot of you guys. I suck. Lol.....
You guys may have talked me into entering next year. But as of now will refrain from handing my money to you....
Sappy part- next to my family,cold water saugeye fishing is my absolute favorite part of life. I love nothing more(again except for family). And in the beginning thought this might take away from that. But think I realize now,if I approach it the right way. Like it seems yall have,it shouldnt.....
Ne ways...... good luck guys! Hope yall tag some giants an make this chit interesting...


----------



## acklac7

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sappy part- next to my family,cold water saugeye fishing is my absolute favorite part of life.


Amen! Once you get Deadsticking down, this time of year is just addictive!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Addictive is the word I would say. I absolutely love to see these guys crushing huge saugeye! I will say that fishing a tournament trail two years ago was one way I cut some of my learning curve. Most of the fellas in the tournament trails are just so good and so knowledgeable and willing to share if you have a humble attitude when approaching. I’m surely grateful for guys like AJ, Bobby, Troy, Skippy, Allbraid and many many others who are always willing to share information freely and contribute their knowledge. That is what this sport is all about. That’s what this site is all about! I LOVE to learn and will tell on myself a little in that I’m a giant nerd who loves reading, then going by myself and just figuring things out with no pressure. 

It’s always fun to take new guys and show them a few things I’ve learned along the way and pass it on. I ALWAYS try to have new guys in the boat, I enjoy teaching as much as learning and will forever be a student of the sport.

Thanks AJ for posting this info again! I’m rooting for you and KNOW you’re top 10 material. Bobby you are too


----------



## kingfisher72

> Back on topic- Is there a favorite time that you seem to catch more big Saugeye, at night. I used to fish nights, but as I get older I like my bed more. It seemed to me when I did 11:00 Pm -1:00AM was pretty good. I still get up early and do ok about 1 hour before daylight till about sunrise. I was thinking of going one night this week....this thread sparked my interest


Moon rise or moon set. I prefer moon rise. Be in your best big fish spot half hour before to a half hour after that.


----------



## Gottagofishn

+1 on the tournament suggestion. You will learn things that will benefit your quest to put fish in the boat that would take a lifetime to learn on your own. It will push you and get you outside the box. You will learn lakes you never go to and you can build a network of friends that will always be there. Invaluable on the water.
Exciting... 
The only drawback.... your wife may not be happy after your first win when you come home and tell her your going to quit your job and become a tourney pro...


----------



## Southernsaug

I have thought about tournament fishing before, but I know people who tried it and found out it was a tough road. Lots of nights away from home and a family, lots of money out and little returned and little success. It takes a lot to consistently place and come out ahead. If you go big time it's chasing sponsors and meeting performance standards for them. It just seemed like a way to take the fun out of fishing to me. An occasional local tournament is different and fun. 

An interesting side bar: If you fish club tournaments ....don't win too much or the locals start to sneer​


----------



## Southernsaug

Back to the stick/jerk baits. I was all in on the jerk baits and kind of done some dead sticking ( not pausing as much as you guys talk about), but this fall I decided to try something new and bought a couple sinking shadow raps. I have to say they have out fished the other jerk baits (both floating and suspending) I actually added a bit weight to make one sink faster for current. My best pattern has been Halloween (orange belly gold side black back). I'm still jerking it and pausing, but letting it sink to depth first then start jerk retrieve and pause on about a 2-3 count. I done best on this one :https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/rapala-shadow-rap-deep . The hooks aren't good enough though, so i done away with the middle hook and added bigger front and back hooks. You have to get rid of the middle hook or they'll be hooked together all the time. 

I caught enough big saugeye on one they destroyed it. Somehow it cracked and let water into the body, but that was after about 20 saugeye all over 18" and up to 25". Throw in a few big bass and that lure was retired to the hall of fame.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I have a few rapala countdowns I use from time to time. I think they sink a bit faster then the shadow rap. But same concept. 
I work it like a ripnrap. Lift an drop. But I dont use them much past November. Altho I'm sure they'd still produce in the right situation.


----------



## NKRIM47

You saugeye pros that share the wealth are awesome, appreciate the insight. Have a ton of jerkbaits ready for adjustment and want to learn not ignore this seemingly important aspect. 

Tuning baits for a newbie...suspend dots, strips, wire, etc? Where should I start? Do you tune at home or always on the water?

Have spent many inspired days targeting saugeye in the last couple years without much luck. Finally caught a few fish this spring/summer in the river on patterns suggested in this thread and others thanks to your guidance...looking to keep it going into the colder months and seemingly prime time!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

NKRIM47 said:


> You saugeye pros that share the wealth are awesome, appreciate the insight. Have a ton of jerkbaits ready for adjustment and want to learn not ignore this seemingly important aspect.
> 
> Tuning baits for a newbie...suspend dots, strips, wire, etc? Where should I start? Do you tune at home or always on the water?
> 
> Have spent many inspired days targeting saugeye in the last couple years without much luck. Finally caught a few fish this spring/summer in the river on patterns suggested in this thread and others thanks to your guidance...looking to keep it going into the colder months and seemingly prime time!


Look back just a few posts for acklac7's post. He goes over the how to's quite well. 
He suggests,suspend strips(or dots I forget,I use strips) hit with a lighter before applying. And using snaps to balance. 
Alot of guys go about it a tad different, but read his way,and others if you wanna read back further. Then go out an see what way works best for you...


----------



## fishslim

acklac7 said:


> Hit a few spots tonight, first one was sort of a bust. I got to the second around 8, and immediately took note of how clear it was. Too clear for the bright baits I was throwing while the water was up (and a tad cloudy), at least that was my train of thought. Caught a few good eaters on Lemon Shad Joshy's, then switched to an immaculately tuned blue-chrome HJ-14: Them Females were all over it! Slow, subtle roll, then pause; they would smash it on the pause, then go absolutely manic. Biggest went 23", and she was pissed! (the look on my face says it all...) Had me 100% fooled for a Wiper early in the fight, as she went on two lengthy, drag-screaming runs. Just pissed off. Debating on bringing the 7'6 MH Triumph tomorrow, as the 7' medium Avid had trouble taming these beauties.
> 
> Bring a Net, guys.
> 
> Good night. Finally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 328935
> 
> 
> View attachment 328929
> View attachment 328931


Glad you got to the river and was able to enjoy the rise in water while it was here. Yeah it is time to hunt the girls should only get better next few weeks. Great job.


----------



## Brahmabull71

We did OK tonight...not great, but not horrible either. Fished 5:30 - 11:00pm on local deep water lake from the boat. Wind blown points on the East side of the lake near weeds with rocky bottom and fish were holding in mostly 1.5-2.5’ of water. Jerk baits took all our fish with Rogues in Lady and Lace Minnow doing most of the damage. Seemed like the twitch / twitch / pause method worked best. Water temps were 54.5 where we fished. Nothing huge tonight, but the biggest fish went 20.75” and had another 19.75”. Ended up with 11 eyes and a 18.75” smallie on Lemon Lime Crush. Had an absolute great time with Morrowtucky Mike!

I can’t tell you guys enough, take someone new fishing! Mike and I had never been out together before, met on OGF and now I’ve got a new fishing buddy! Thanks Mike! I will say, the old man put it on us!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Brahmabull71 said:


> We did OK tonight...not great, but not horrible either. Fished 5:30 - 11:00pm on local deep water lake from the boat. Wind blown points on the East side of the lake near weeds with rocky bottom and fish were holding in mostly 1.5-2.5’ of water. Jerk baits took all our fish with Rogues in Lady and Lace Minnow doing most of the damage. Seemed like the twitch / twitch / pause method worked best. Water temps were 54.5 where we fished. Nothing huge tonight, but the biggest fish went 20.75” and had another 19.75”. Ended up with 11 eyes and a 18.75” smallie on Lemon Lime Crush. Had an absolute great time with Morrowtucky Mike!
> 
> I can’t tell you guys enough, take someone new fishing! Mike and I had never been out together before, met on OGF and now I’ve got a new fishing buddy! Thanks Mike! I will say, the old man put it on us!
> 
> View attachment 329421
> View attachment 329423
> 
> View attachment 329427
> 
> View attachment 329425


Thanks Josh, had an awesome time! Felt good being in the boat with a couple experienced saugeye guys. A trip that won’t soon be forgotten. Oh, and “the old man put it on us” might be kind of an understatement don’t you think?


----------



## Southernsaug

NIKRIM47- If your just starting to build your Saugeye knowledge base I have two pieces of advice I deem as critical (other can add if they think I'm wrong or right or want to add to it). A lot of your success is determined by two factors:
1. Presenting your bait in a way and place the Saugeye are feeding. This is the hardest for a newby, because it changes with water temp, flow (in streams), weather and season. It's best learned from mentors. The most common rule is keep your baits as close to the bottom as you can without be constantly hung up. Slow when cold and faster as water warms and small baits when under 40 water temps. Don't get too hung up on colors until you master presentation...greens, darks and pink/reds are the only three you need on most days.
2. Gear, gear gear......Detecting Saugeye bites are often hard for newbies. They seldom ever slam a bait. On jigs the most common feeling is a soft tick or a weight change. Set the hook on any change of feel to be safe. A good rod with a quality line is essential. You have to be able to feel subtle changes. This is especially true in cold water. I once had a newby with me and he was totally frustrated after I had caught 20+ to his 1. He was trying to fish jigs with a heavy stiff action rod and bargain barn mono. I handed him my light 6' rod with a fast action and braided line and a short tutorial. In about 45 minutes he had his limit. The next trip out he had a brand new outfit LOL. With these jerk baits you go up to a medium rod and medium action or fast if you like and a faster reel ratio. The jerk bait bite can be a slam, but more often it's just weight change. You need to maintain tension contact on your bait. I wouldn't worry a lot about tuning until you master more techniques. However, you always want a bait to run right. I check every one when new. I'm just saying get it close and fish.


----------



## catfishjustin

Another quations for the pros. When dead sticking after the jerking should the bait come to a complete stop? Tried throwing a hj the other day with no luck. Felt like every time i should be at the pause and keeping line tight the bait just keeping gliding in and never seems to stop. I fish mostly minnows since i want to find the fish before trying lures. Ive caught a few on swim baits but nothing on a stick bait. 

Thank you to all that help and thanks for the over 100 pages of reading.


----------



## HappySnag

NKRIM47 said:


> You saugeye pros that share the wealth are awesome, appreciate the insight. Have a ton of jerkbaits ready for adjustment and want to learn not ignore this seemingly important aspect.
> 
> Tuning baits for a newbie...suspend dots, strips, wire, etc? Where should I start? Do you tune at home or always on the water?
> 
> Have spent many inspired days targeting saugeye in the last couple years without much luck. Finally caught a few fish this spring/summer in the river on patterns suggested in this thread and others thanks to your guidance...looking to keep it going into the colder months and seemingly prime time!


toone your bait in bucket at home,they are close to adjust on lake.
when you come to lake cast 2 times and after that adjust .
put the bait in bucket with dual snap on the nose what you going to use casting.
get yourself,O-ring pliers,defrent size O-rings i prefer stainles,defrent size treble hooks,defrant size of dual snap i change O-rings to defrent weight or i ad small O-ring.adet o_ring work like ratle,on the lake you can ad O-ring with pliers but much easiest is to ad dual snap.
this way it is quick and simple,i use 20# pover pro to swivel and #20 flourocarbon,24",36"with dual snap on the end for easy to change lure in dark i bearly ever use light.


----------



## Lewis

I actually tune mine at home with a kitchen sink full of cold water. I even add ice cubes if needed.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lewis said:


> I actually tune mine at home with a kitchen sink full of cold water. I even add ice cubes if needed.


I do to. Then adjust on the lake if needed. 
I use alot of xraps. Imo they are the best for being tuned to suspend right out the package. I might have to tune 1 out of every 10 I buy...


----------



## Gottagofishn

Saugeyefisher... do you leave the feathers on your X-raps? I missed one the other night on an x-rap. Just wondering.... it was probably user error though as I'm pretty new to the jerk bait thing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gottagofishn said:


> Saugeyefisher... do you leave the feathers on your X-raps? I missed one the other night on an x-rap. Just wondering.... it was probably user error though as I'm pretty new to the jerk bait thing.


I used to trim them down to the hook shanks,but anymore just leave it.
95% of the bites I get with a stick bait feel like a tick. Sometimes as light ss it would feel if a fly bumped into your rod. Sometimes as hard as say a bee hitting your rod. The other 5% they just crush it...


----------



## fishslim

Southernsaug great info. Only thing I question is the cold water throw smaller baits? Up here in central Ohio there are times in the cold water a smaller 2 hook jerkbait will be ticket. But I can honestly say I at night really feel the larger pro Rogue,HJ14 And Super Rogues P10 are the desired bait for the larger girls. Catch tons of 12 to 15"on them as well.
Just feel it matches at least up here in these parts of Ohio the food that females are looking for. Fill them up quickly with less effort. 

Xraps as mentioned are a total different breed then most common jerkbaits. With the bigger slashing action that can really get the eyes going.
Bobby you mentioned that they seemed to be tuned well out of box. That is great to hear I have not bought any new ones in awhile. I always had to work extra hard to lighten mine up as they really wanted to sink after water got in 40's.
A.J. and I were just talking about trying to find away to put a stronger treble on them so they can handle the crazy wipers of the river.

Josh great job on the Eyes last night. Was dying to get out last night things were set up to catch fish. Animals were moving all day love the moon where it's at right now. Just found a box of my favorite jerkbaits I been looking for. Now just to get some time to see if they still have that girl magic in them. Be safe out there. Tight lines


----------



## kingfisher72

For weighting sticks, I prefer to do it on the water each night. I'll put enough lead tape on the lure so that I know it will sink. When I get to the lake, I shave lead off until it hangs like I want. After a dozen cast I check again...shave off more if it is now sinking because the lure has cooled down with water contact. Repeat as necessary and continue to check throughout the night. I've never had any luck weighting baits before at home. It doesn't take long to do it on the water and you usually get better and more consistent results. After you do it a few times, you'll get a feel for how much you need to start the night and you'll have less waste.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I've been buying the berkley fusion treble hooks. I dont catch many big wipers much anymore but they brake less on me. I'll have to look at the pack when I'm in my box to see what size. Unless I'm in real snaggy areas I use them on my ripnraps5's....
And I did have a run of sinking xraps a year or two ago,but seemed like snipping off the o ring did the trick but I'm mainly using the small 8's and 10's. And your right,they really like that slashing action,especially in the shallow lakes.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Anyone Googan Squad Klutch users? I got a few to try the other day. The 1/2oz for deep jigging should be great!


----------



## Vin

Did well in a river tonight. 6-7 pm, the bite was quick once I found them. All came on poorly tuned bass-pro knock off suspending jerkbaits. In 3-4 feet of water in the current above a riddle. Slow retrieve with a couple twitches every couple of seconds. Biggest was only 19, but they’re good eaters. Get out there! The rain this morning seems to have turned them on.


----------



## Southernsaug

fishslim.....I know what your saying. I throw them in cold water at times too and catch fish on them (the bigger lures). It depends on where I'm fishing. I was actually thinking on the terms of switching to jigs in cold water, but I still like smaller baits under 40and feel overall they yield more fish small to big when it's like 36-38 degrees. I do very little if any night fishing anymore, I suppose that makes a difference too. Good point though. For someone just getting into Saugeye I thought it would be the easiest approach.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

23.5” fatty tonight. My biggest in a good while. Also hit a 19.5” They were shallow in the churned up windy water after dark. Skies cleared and wind slowed and the bite went to nothing. Seems like the 6-7 pm bite is best Lately. Both fish had several 5-8” shad in their guts.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Saugeyefisher said:


> I do to. Then adjust on the lake if needed.
> I use alot of xraps. Imo they are the best for being tuned to suspend right out the package. I might have to tune 1 out of every 10 I buy...


Imo they are the hardest for me to tune but I love’em. First thing I do is take off the front split ring. Mine always sit nose heavy. I always leave the feathers on. Think it adds to the attraction. I’ve actually thought about adding the feathered trebles to other lures.


----------



## reyangelo

Was out past couple nights and the fish mostly started picking up late night. Both nights the wind was intermittent and while windy think it helped get the bait moving. Water temperatures were showing from 50 to 55F at the banks. Fish were coming in but hasn't been as active to the other areas I have been hitting (deeper waters) past weeks (may need to go back to those deeper areas). Some of the bites came on 4 inch twister tails with anywhere from 1/8 to 1/4 oz jigheads. I noticed that it appears getting the jigheads out further to deep waters would sometimes bring in (lure) a fish to follow hitting it hard as it nears the banks. After it was dark and late, mainly used tuned jerkbaits - the one with more results were the HJ14's. At dark jerkbaits were catching from Saugeyes to Catfish to Crappies and Rockbass.

My main reason to use the HJ14's is matching the size of the bluegill / shad baits which are actively roaming around. Plus the bigger profile lure helps when pausing and letting it suspend for some time with the slow retrieval. In addition, while I was at several spots last week and saw bait boiling - another spot had shad/shiners at about 5 inch size near rocky banks.

Last night was going good, then it slowed down after dark - plus after a new arrival (person) kept casting in front of me the best thing was to call it a night. Still took 3 keepers including a nice girl. I keep moving around sometimes, the fish are definitely there and active enough to catch some at each location. 
























Stay Safe and Tightlines.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Imo they are the hardest for me to tune but I love’em. First thing I do is take off the front split ring. Mine always sit nose heavy. I always leave the feathers on. Think it adds to the attraction. I’ve actually thought about adding the feathered trebles to other lures.


I've never bought into the hole tune your lure to sit level. If it runs true,and suspends well I'm good for the most part. Except slow nights and it's getting close to freezing,then I'll make sure my bigger sticks sit level. And even if I did tune it to sit level the rattles shift and will throw it off on every other twitch,with xraps anyways.
Watch the shad these fish are feeding on. They turn sideways,swim upside down,up,down,over and around....
I'm gonna switch to bigger rouges and Huskies this weekend and see whathappens. Hopefully find some bigguns.....


----------



## reyangelo

I got interested tuning lures some years ago or so, can't recall anymore. But I can say a few years ago I realized how much it helps during those cold December/January days. I was at the banks and there were about a dozen people at the location - each near one another. I remember Troy and I were talking throughout the evening and another OGF member. I caught 3 Saugeyes and Troy caught about a dozen+ (that's normal for Troy). Everyone else had zero catches, but most others were not tuning their lure or using swims. Again, I am not saying others could not catch but that day the tuned HJ's were successful (made me a definite believer). That night I tuned it in front me (just removing lead) and had it sit out about 15 to 30 seconds with the occasional twitch and short reels. I still have a lot to learn but once the freezing spells kick in more it will definitely be a tuning period for myself. The HJ's are about the only ones I spend time tuning while at the water.

I will add there are a few Sebile lures I don't tune and level pretty good as is, unfortunately my go-to ones are no longer made and I use them sparingly (when nothing else is working).


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Brahmabull71 said:


> Anyone Googan Squad Klutch users? I got a few to try the other day. The 1/2oz for deep jigging should be great!


Well Josh I googled the Googans. I don’t think they’ll work cuz their eyes are too scary lookin


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Well Josh I googled the Googans. I don’t think they’ll work cuz their eyes are too scary lookin


Lmao I get that same thought with the "spro" cranks... that's funny!


----------



## acklac7

Got out tonight around 9:30, mainly to get a refresh on what temperature my gear starts to really, really freeze up. Usually, I don't need to do this until the first week of December (at the earliest). If the forecast holds temps will be in the teens next week, we should almost surely set a record low. Not even 2 weeks into November...Just wow.

The magic number btw was 25, btw.

Eyes were chewing again tonight, big surprise there. Numerous Fish Ohio's, along with some quality eaters. I don't think I caught a Fish under 16". The Females were somewhat subdued tonight, all but the fat one (22") (first pic). She peeled drag, just screaming. Again, had me fooled for a Wiper 90% of the fight. . Mostly throwing clown HJ-14's, slow roll, 2-3 second pauses, got few on Joshy's as well.


----------



## acklac7

catfishjustin said:


> Another quations for the pros. *When dead sticking after the jerking should the bait come to a complete stop*? Tried throwing a hj the other day with no luck. Felt like every time i should be at the pause and keeping line tight the bait just keeping gliding in and never seems to stop. I fish mostly minnows since i want to find the fish before trying lures. Ive caught a few on swim baits but nothing on a stick bait.
> 
> Thank you to all that help and thanks for the over 100 pages of reading.


No.

Your retrieve should come to a complete stop: let the bait do whatever it wants to do. This is where a good tune really comes into play. So long as that stickabait is tuned right, let it keep gliding and gliding and gliding.

Here soon, once the water drops into the low 40's / high 30's, you're going to want to fish that stickbait almost as if you were tightlining minnows. A twitch every 5-30 seconds, then just let it glide...Biggest trick is to constantly keep in contact with the lure by "leading" the bait (slowly raising your rod tip, dropping it ever so slightly while taking a quarter turn of your reel, repeat). Took me a few years to really get the hang of that technique.


----------



## Southernsaug

I'll add, watch your line. I have caught fish where the first thing that indicated a bite was my line moved / jumped. If you haven't maintained tension you'll still see a change in your line, unless you've really let slack drift into it.


----------



## FishThis

Got out last night for the first time this year and caught two nice eaters on a Rapala HJ glass perch. Would of stayed longer but my eyes/braid were icing up something fierce! In these colder nights, what’s the best prevention for this?


----------



## hailtothethief

Keep your rod tip under water when you reel in. The air causes the eyes to freeze solid.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

FishThis said:


> Got out last night for the first time this year and caught two nice eaters on a Rapala HJ glass perch. Would of stayed longer but my eyes/braid were icing up something fierce! In these colder nights, what’s the best prevention for this?


I forgot my wd40 last nite,but chapstick worked for me. I was out from 515 to 11.


----------



## Southernsaug

WD 40 and chapstic work good. I have wondered if anyone ever tried the spray on water repellents? I have rubbed a little vasoline on my guides and it coats the line too. Don't get carried away with it though. Last year I put Fireline crystal on a reel and it done way better than braid in cold weather. I don't like it when it warms up, but it didn't carry as much water back up into my guides.
https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/berkley-fireline-fused-crystal-fishing-line-125-yards
They have a Fireline micro crystal ice fishing line too, but haven't tried it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> WD 40 and chapstic work good. I have wondered if anyone ever tried the spray on water repellents? I have rubbed a little vasoline on my guides and it coats the line too. Don't get carried away with it though. Last year I put Fireline crystal on a reel and it done way better than braid in cold weather. I don't like it when it warms up, but it didn't carry as much water back up into my guides.
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/berkley-fireline-fused-crystal-fishing-line-125-yards
> They have a Fireline micro crystal ice fishing line too, but haven't tried it.


The very best ice prevention I've found,is to keep catching fish.... keeps the ice knocked off of everything...... easier said then done tho


----------



## HappySnag

FishThis said:


> Got out last night for the first time this year and caught two nice eaters on a Rapala HJ glass perch. Would of stayed longer but my eyes/braid were icing up something fierce! In these colder nights, what’s the best prevention for this?


take with you second spool mono.
i am not sure if you pul the braid thrue wax candle if it waterproof that line.


----------



## HappySnag

fishslim said:


> Southernsaug great info. Only thing I question is the cold water throw smaller baits? Up here in central Ohio there are times in the cold water a smaller 2 hook jerkbait will be ticket. But I can honestly say I at night really feel the larger pro Rogue,HJ14 And Super Rogues P10 are the desired bait for the larger girls. Catch tons of 12 to 15"on them as well.
> Just feel it matches at least up here in these parts of Ohio the food that females are looking for. Fill them up quickly with less effort.
> 
> Xraps as mentioned are a total different breed then most common jerkbaits. With the bigger slashing action that can really get the eyes going.
> Bobby you mentioned that they seemed to be tuned well out of box. That is great to hear I have not bought any new ones in awhile. I always had to work extra hard to lighten mine up as they really wanted to sink after water got in 40's.
> A.J. and I were just talking about trying to find away to put a stronger treble on them so they can handle the crazy wipers of the river.
> 
> Josh great job on the Eyes last night. Was dying to get out last night things were set up to catch fish. Animals were moving all day love the moon where it's at right now. Just found a box of my favorite jerkbaits I been looking for. Now just to get some time to see if they still have that girl magic in them. Be safe out there. Tight lines


A.J. and I were just talking about trying to find away to put a stronger treble on them so they can handle the crazy wipers of the river.

take the treble hook off and put saltwater inline hooks on them for vipers or use 4X saltwater hooks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

HappySnag said:


> A.J. and I were just talking about trying to find away to put a stronger treble on them so they can handle the crazy wipers of the river.
> 
> take the treble hook off and put saltwater inline hooks on them for vipers or use 4X saltwater hooks.


Do you get a good hook up percentage on the inline hooks??


----------



## kingfisher72

Go to the store and get some unscented mineral oil. Wet a cloth with it, strip a couple cast lengths of braid off and run the braid through the oil as you reel it back onto the reel. Apply it to your guides too. Do the guides before every trip. The line is usually good for the rest of it’s life, but reapply if necessary. I have not found a temp where the braid becomes un-fishable. It stays supple well into the low teens/single digits and I like the way it handles even in the warm water season. I have been doing this for years with no ill effects to the braid. Ice fishing, boat jigging and shore casting. My experience has been with Kast King or power pro. If you get lonely because you fish too much, the mineral oil is handy for that too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingfisher72 said:


> Go to the store and get some unscented mineral oil. Wet a cloth with it, strip a couple cast lengths of braid off and run the braid through the oil as you reel it back onto the reel. Apply it to your guides too. Do the guides before every trip. The line is usually good for the rest of it’s life, but reapply if necessary. I have not found a temp where the braid becomes un-fishable. It stays supple well into the low teens/single digits and I like the way it handles even in the warm water season. I have been doing this for years with no ill effects to the braid. Ice fishing, boat jigging and shore casting. My experience has been with Kast King or power pro. If you get lonely because you fish too much, the mineral oil is handy for that too.


On it! For every reason posted above..... good stuff!!! Excited to try it....


----------



## Snookhunter52

HappySnag said:


> A.J. and I were just talking about trying to find away to put a stronger treble on them so they can handle the crazy wipers of the river.
> 
> take the treble hook off and put saltwater inline hooks on them for vipers or use 4X saltwater hooks.


I have tried 4X trebles with smithwicks and HJ14s and they sink at least in the warmer water. They might suspend in colder denser water though. I use vmc 1X trebles, the wipers still bend the hooks but I just replace them. Also make sure to upgrade your split rings, the chain is only as strong as its weakest link.

I have been trying to experiment with saltwater x-raps. They have some interesting color patterns that work and they also have heavy duty trebles and split rings. I might go the scioto tonight and try out my new avid


----------



## acklac7

As far as Ice, I found this stuff last year and finally got around to using it last night, works great! Ice pops right out of those guides!!!

Finally got run-out because my line roller kept freezing up, trying to think of a quick fix for that one hmmmm.

https://loonoutdoors.com/products/stanleys-ice-off-paste


----------



## kingfisher72

I do and have done a lot of winter float fishing for steelhead over the years. When you're dealing with 13-15 foot rods and as many or more guides on the rod, you're looking for something to shed water and prevent water contact with guide's surface (ie...the water freezes on contact with cold guides and rapidly builds from there layer on layer of ice). The paste products like the loon's work very well for this, however they tend to accumulate grit and very fine sediments which are suspended in the water. This will affect your line and even the life of your guides if you don't clean it off regularly. Like after every trip. Mineral oil is a petroleum product that sheds water well like the pastes. But, it is very "light" and doesn't tend to accumulate debris like the pastes do. Dip a Q-tip in the oil and run it around in your guides inside the ring. Then let it sit for a while before fishing it. Preferably for hours or days. The sooner you fish after application, the less effective it is. It will wash off easier.


----------



## HappySnag

Saugeyefisher said:


> Do you get a good hook up percentage on the inline hooks??


when i troll i change treble on spoones to single it work perfect good hook up easy to take from net and from fish..

did anybody try rain dance for winsheld on braid ?


----------



## Craw-dad

Im new to adding my 2 cents(on ogf) but have really enjoyed the thoughts and endless knowledge we have all learned from. I have always wonder about a food grade silicone to keep ice off braided line and out of guides. I do know its what is used in freezer applications. Always thought i should just coat the ;ell out of my spool and any excess would be good for the reel. Any feed back?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I added the mineral oil to my line tonight,ended up not needing it. But do far so good. I've used pam cooking spray before,it leaves a nasty sticky gunk after a couple nights. Wd will as well but takes longer. 
I lost count tonight. They were back to crushing the bait! Hit a couple on ghost fire joshy from 4-5,then at 5 put on a xrap8 and a hj10 both in clown(just wanted a different wobble and dive curve until I figured em out) just to start tuning them with daylight. Well as I'm casting the xrap to get it "to temp" I hit one. So I leave it alone an start working on the huskie jerk. Get it tuned real quick an put back on the xrap an continue to hit them till about 645 then it slowed down,the school of shad moved out. So I ate an got back at it about 8 and started walking with a swim bait an a xrap an left my tackle in the car. Took about 15 minutes of walking to find the shad again. Once I did it was game on an caught them up to my last cast. Didnt see the first short all nite,but no good ones this night. Was a dead calm night again,no current at all. Just balls of shad.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Hit a shallow lake with a good friend Hooksetharvey tonight. We caught fish but just couldn’t get them goin good. Started out before dark throwing vibes and Rippin raps. Got 4 before dark but lost my new Rippin rap in the picture (hot color). Switched to rogues right at dark. No colors stood out but got them on lady, lemon-lime crush and blue chrome. Hit 4 locations and found fish at 3 of them. Guy next to me did catch a 25” fatty tho.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Way to get 'em Mike. I think I'm going to get a couple of those baits for my wife for Christmas. Ima tell her they're earrings....


----------



## HappySnag

Snookhunter52 said:


> I have tried 4X trebles with smithwicks and HJ14s and they sink at least in the warmer water. They might suspend in colder denser water though. I use vmc 1X trebles, the wipers still bend the hooks but I just replace them. Also make sure to upgrade your split rings, the chain is only as strong as its weakest link.
> 
> I have been trying to experiment with saltwater x-raps. They have some interesting color patterns that work and they also have heavy duty trebles and split rings. I might go the scioto tonight and try out my new avid


if you ad heavy treble on suspending lure you will make that sinking,only solution for heavy hooks,buy saltwater suspending lure or buy floating lure and ad heavy treble to make that suspending.
when i fish i take moustly of the front treble.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Anyone giving it a go tonight? These are the nights this thread was designed for!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Anyone giving it a go tonight? These are the nights this thread was designed for!


Work here. My buddy is out spanking them from a kayak right now. Really making me proud....


----------



## Brahmabull71

Processing deer

Should have been awesome!


----------



## Southernsaug

I was out and not impressed! My buddy and I managed 6 between us, but it was slowwww. I cleaned all 6 and I think we missed the feeding binge, because they all had stuffed guts full of half digested forage. They must of fed yesterday morning in our area.


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Southernsaug said:


> I was out and not impressed! My buddy and I managed 6 between us, but it was slowwww. I cleaned all 6 and I think we missed the feeding binge, because they all had stuffed guts full of half digested forage. They must of fed yesterday morning in our area.


 My wife asked me last night," Are you going to Indian tonight?" That was her que for saying I'd rather you be home with the roads. They were pretty bad in our area so I just played it safe.


----------



## cornucopia2000

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Anyone giving it a go tonight? These are the nights this thread was designed for!


was out in the late afternoon & done b4 snow hit. 2 hrs driving in the snow back home was tough.


----------



## fishslim

They were all about Dead sticking other night. Wanted bait tuned to stay put and wanted 20 to 30 second pauses. Was a heaviness to the pole that night. No hard bites just pole would load up. Ended up with 9 and 6 nice keepers in 21" to 16"range. 

The super cold nights will really wake the deep water lakes fish up. Girl time is here.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Nice mess of fish... 
How do you keep your braid from freezing?


----------



## HappySnag

Gottagofishn said:


> Nice mess of fish...
> How do you keep your braid from freezing?


non scented mineral oil


----------



## Gottagofishn

I have braid on but I don't really want to screw up a spool of braid but.... it's cold. What does mineral oil do to it long term. Does it mess up gloves?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gottagofishn said:


> I have braid on but I don't really want to screw up a spool of braid but.... it's cold. What does mineral oil do to it long term. Does it mess up gloves?


I dont think it will do anything. I applied some last week with a soaked rag. I'll let u know after this weekend how it goes. I've used pam cooking spray,it leaves a sticky residue after a couple trips. Wd40 is better,but will leave a sticky residue after a few weeks.
I dont think the mineral oil will leave anything. The line seemed to soak it up really well.... I feel confident I've finally found a solution. Thanks kingfisher!!!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Well, going out tonight. I guess I'll find out. Mineral oil it is.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gottagofishn said:


> Well, going out tonight. I guess I'll find out. Mineral oil it is.


I found mine at walgreens in the "constipation" section of the medicine isle....


----------



## Gottagofishn

Hehe...I have some I use on oil stones...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gottagofishn said:


> Hehe...I have some I use on oil stones...


You should of herd the conversation I had with the clerk....... he was dying laughing....... told him I didnt know that's what that's for,he said yepp... I said,considering it's been over a week should I chug the hole bottle. He says,uhhhhh I'd ask your doctor..... then I explained what it was for. He said,"ya right,I bet....


----------



## Gottagofishn

Well, I am up at Erie, I know this isn't central Ohio but as I have been attempting to get the hang of the night jerkbait thing I figured it would be relevant. I hit Lakeside about 10:30. Beautiful, 23 and windy.... no one there but me. I fished for a couple hours. I got one 22"ish on a big suspending HJ. It hit on the pause. (Note to self, take a net). The pier was completely covered in ice and I couldn't lay on the pier and hang over the side to get him. I finally just grabbed the floro ( 8lb.) and pulled him up. Right before I left I felt the line kinda heavy on a pause and had one on. He came off, shame as he felt pretty good. I didn't get a hook set on that one, he kinda surprised me.
A couple guys eventually showed up and one of them caught a small one. For those of you that fish up here.... pink lemonade p-10s have been hot from shore.
Great learning experience.

The mineral oil did magic for the braid, not so much for the eyes. And it tastes great too!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Gottagofishn said:


> Well, I am up at Erie, I know this isn't central Ohio but as I have been attempting to get the hang of the night jerkbait thing I figured it would be relevant. I hit Lakeside about 10:30. Beautiful, 23 and windy.... no one there but me. I fished for a couple hours. I got one 22"ish on a big suspending HJ. It hit on the pause. (Note to self, take a net). The pier was completely covered in ice and I couldn't lay on the pier and hang over the side to get him. I finally just grabbed the floro ( 8lb.) and pulled him up. Right before I left I felt the line kinda heavy on a pause and had one on. He came off, shame as he felt pretty good. I didn't get a hook set on that one, he kinda surprised me.
> A couple guys eventually showed up and one of them caught a small one. For those of you that fish up here.... pink lemonade p-10s have been hot from shore.
> Great learning experience.
> 
> The mineral oil did magic for the braid, not so much for the eyes. And it tastes great too!


Al you are savage man! I’m not sure I hate em that bad

Great job man! Always fun learning and trying new things out of your comfort zone.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Gottagofishn said:


> Well, I am up at Erie, I know this isn't central Ohio but as I have been attempting to get the hang of the night jerkbait thing I figured it would be relevant. I hit Lakeside about 10:30. Beautiful, 23 and windy.... no one there but me. I fished for a couple hours. I got one 22"ish on a big suspending HJ. It hit on the pause. (Note to self, take a net). The pier was completely covered in ice and I couldn't lay on the pier and hang over the side to get him. I finally just grabbed the floro ( 8lb.) and pulled him up. Right before I left I felt the line kinda heavy on a pause and had one on. He came off, shame as he felt pretty good. I didn't get a hook set on that one, he kinda surprised me.
> A couple guys eventually showed up and one of them caught a small one. For those of you that fish up here.... pink lemonade p-10s have been hot from shore.
> Great learning experience.
> 
> The mineral oil did magic for the braid, not so much for the eyes. And it tastes great too!


Way to go after’em Al. I was thinkin of hitting Alum last night but after sitting in a tree stand all afternoon I couldn’t talk myself into it. Didn’t make it any further than the wood burner!


----------



## fishslim

Another limit from a few days earlier. These ones were more aggressive. But still most hit it on short pause. When they did you knew it. A tuned Smithwick Sour Grape did the damage again. Had a nice breeze at first and fish were busy. Then calmed down and so did bite.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Beautiful fish... you are so good at this. 
What power is that Crappie Stix?


----------



## Southernsaug

One thing that should be said. It matters a whole lot where you are fishing. If you try new techniques and they don't produce don't give up on it as it may work in the next spot. Also some area seem to be better cold water producers


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> One thing that should be said. It matters a whole lot where you are fishing. If you try new techniques and they don't produce don't give up on it as it may work in the next spot. Also some area seem to be better cold water producers


This goes without saying,really for any time of the year. Any lake or river with saugeye in it will have a decent to great cold water bite. Just got to find what area on the lake or river they use to feed during cold weather. 
In the end it boils down to getting out as much as you possibly can. The more you go the more you catch. 
If I could get out 3-4 times a week I know I could be 10× the "saugeyefisher" I am today getting out 1-3 times a week.


----------



## fvrdfshrmn

So do you saugeye ringers up the number of outings when the cold hits or are you guys going that much thru the summer also?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fvrdfshrmn said:


> So do you saugeye ringers up the number of outings when the cold hits or are you guys going that much thru the summer also?


I get out 2-3 times a week October thru ice up then the same ice-out thru may. Summer and ice fishing I get out 1-2 times a week. I have 2 young kids and my wife works second shift mon-friday. So drop them off at my moms if i go on a week nite or Friday nites. 
My wife is all about me going when i want. But i dont take advantage of it,and do start missing them and relax time at the house if I'm going alot.
If I was single w/o kids I'd be out at least a couple hours most every weeknight....


----------



## Southernsaug

Oh we go that much all the time. On average I fish at least 3 times a week. If they're on a good bite I go every day. That is what retirement was meant for. I worked my whole life to be able to do this and By Gosh I'm enjoying it


----------



## HappySnag

Gottagofishn said:


> Well, I am up at Erie, I know this isn't central Ohio but as I have been attempting to get the hang of the night jerkbait thing I figured it would be relevant. I hit Lakeside about 10:30. Beautiful, 23 and windy.... no one there but me. I fished for a couple hours. I got one 22"ish on a big suspending HJ. It hit on the pause. (Note to self, take a net). The pier was completely covered in ice and I couldn't lay on the pier and hang over the side to get him. I finally just grabbed the floro ( 8lb.) and pulled him up. Right before I left I felt the line kinda heavy on a pause and had one on. He came off, shame as he felt pretty good. I didn't get a hook set on that one, he kinda surprised me.
> A couple guys eventually showed up and one of them caught a small one. For those of you that fish up here.... pink lemonade p-10s have been hot from shore.
> Great learning experience.
> 
> The mineral oil did magic for the braid, not so much for the eyes. And it tastes great too!


that is reason why i use 30# power pro and 25# mono,hard axes from rocks to net fish,i lift up to 8# fish on rocks,i just look for nice flat rock and that is place where she land,if i loose her i take that she won.

6'6" medium,medium rod.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

HappySnag said:


> that is reason why i use 30# power pro and 25# mono,hard axes from rocks to net fish,i lift up to 8# fish on rocks,i just look for nice flat rock and that is place where she land,if i loose her i take that she won.
> 
> 6'6" medium,medium rod.


That's awesome! Bass flipping 8# eyes on the rocks!!! Lol I cringe as I'm bass flopping a 3/4 lber on the bank with my light set ups! But is so satisfying for some reason... "you need the net?" Nahh I got dis


----------



## HappySnag

Saugeyefisher said:


> That's awesome! Bass flipping 8# eyes on the rocks!!! Lol I cringe as I'm bass flopping a 3/4 lber on the bank with my light set ups! But is so satisfying for some reason... "you need the net?" Nahh I got dis


i have net all time with me,i use my net to carie the bucket with tuckle or fish it is much easier than carie the bucket loded with fish in hand.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

About last nite....... 330-630 they was eating good. Hit 4 on Joshys and,2 on sticks. Bite died out on mecompletely. An a few guys moved in on my spot,so I went elsewhere. No one there,including fish,so got coffee an went back to the og spot. Hit one more an called it a nite... better grade of fish but no pigs. Most every one was 18-20" with really good fight. Slow hopping the swim and 10 second pauses with the xrap.....


----------



## fishslim

Gottagofishn said:


> Beautiful fish... you are so good at this.
> What power is that Crappie Stix?


Does not really say. Been using this product in the crappie tourneys this year. Very strong rods and light weight. I would say medium lite extra fast. 
Been experimenting with it for jerk baits and traps. And so far really like it. Is sensitive and is doing what I thought it would. I am using braid and when setting hook with braid important you keep drag lighter then normal when stting hook so you dont RIP hooks out of fish. This rod is 7'6 and I have a 8 footer as well. When I set into a good fish with the rod I really can feel the rod working against the fish. Same as steelhead rods which are long allow the fish to take runs and between drag and rod wear them down on light line 

Put a very large muskie to shore with it and it worked well. Inexpensive at around $58.00 they also have a 6'6" rod middle seat that is nice.


----------



## HappySnag

Saugeyefisher said:


> About last nite....... 330-630 they was eating good. Hit 4 on Joshys and,2 on sticks. Bite died out on mecompletely. An a few guys moved in on my spot,so I went elsewhere. No one there,including fish,so got coffee an went back to the og spot. Hit one more an called it a nite... better grade of fish but no pigs. Most every one was 18-20" with really good fight. Slow hopping the swim and 10 second pauses with the xrap.....


i hit one 6pm,lost that,then i checked 2 more spots,100 fisherman had 3 eyes.i had one on with my towing cables,that is teling me they do not care size off mono or color.


----------



## HappySnag

fishslim said:


> Does not really say. Been using this product in the crappie tourneys this year. Very strong rods and light weight. I would say medium lite extra fast.
> Been experimenting with it for jerk baits and traps. And so far really like it. Is sensitive and is doing what I thought it would. I am using braid and when setting hook with braid important you keep drag lighter then normal when stting hook so you dont RIP hooks out of fish. This rod is 7'6 and I have a 8 footer as well. When I set into a good fish with the rod I really can feel the rod working against the fish. Same as steelhead rods which are long allow the fish to take runs and between drag and rod wear them down on light line
> 
> Put a very large muskie to shore with it and it worked well. Inexpensive at around $58.00 they also have a 6'6" rod middle seat that is nice.


there is proces how you mesure rod power and action,you have to search for that,
#1.you divide your rod in to 3/3
#2 clamp your rod to top dor horizontaly ,the fore grip is even with and of the dor.
#3tie line in forehand grip,feed thrue eylets and ed lead weight to the line weight in grams,you have to bend that rod with weight to the # 1/3 distance.
#4 the weight in grams will give you power
#5 when the rod is weighted and reach 1/3 distance you put pro tractor to mesure the angle off the tip,that give you the action of the rod.

example
rod is 9',one third is 3'.
i put the rod level,then i mesure 1/3 from flor,now i know how far from flor i have to bend that rod with weight.
when you clamp that rod 6' from flor and you have to bend that 3' from flor with weight.

https://www.common-cents.info/CCS_basic_Layout_1.pdf


----------



## Snookhunter52

Caught several saugeye fishing at a central ohio lake while targeting crappie. Caught some good sized crappie including a 13 incher. All these fish were caught 3 to 6 30 using Clearwater shad and slush pattern big joshy's.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Nice crappie! (and some Saugeye).


----------



## Gottagofishn

fishslim said:


> Does not really say. Been using this product in the crappie tourneys this year. Very strong rods and light weight. I would say medium lite extra fast.
> Been experimenting with it for jerk baits and traps. And so far really like it. Is sensitive and is doing what I thought it would. I am using braid and when setting hook with braid important you keep drag lighter then normal when stting hook so you dont RIP hooks out of fish. This rod is 7'6 and I have a 8 footer as well. When I set into a good fish with the rod I really can feel the rod working against the fish. Same as steelhead rods which are long allow the fish to take runs and between drag and rod wear them down on light line
> 
> Put a very large muskie to shore with it and it worked well. Inexpensive at around $58.00 they also have a 6'6" rod middle seat that is nice.


When I started fishing Erie I carried a steelhead rod for bottom bouncers. When the bite was tough we'd pull out those rods. The tip was VERY forgiving, they would be hooked before they knew it. 
I imagine the extra length really helps from shore.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Right place right time. Got to my spot yesterday at 230. Spent twenty minutes breaking skim ice an giving it some room to blow away. 
Fished swims,sticks and ripnraps until 530 with just one 18"er to show on a xrap.
At 530 switched to tuned full size rouge an the next 4 casts caught 4 fish including a 21"er and a 24"er. Then another about 3 cast later all between 18-24". Fished another hour with only one other bite. Was pretty content so went home an relaxed before the work week started. Could of prolly walked the area an pounded a few more but didnt.
Should be a good couple weeks coming up for big fish!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Right place, right time... you put in enough time to be there when it happens. That sounds like a nearly perfect trip. 
My last two fish I caught on a jerkbait were on a big HJ (two different lakes). They're hungry.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Went to the same central ohio lake again, but with my dad this time. Caught several saugeye and slab crappies on a slush big joshy and a HJ10 olive ghost. All the larger fish including the crappie were caught after dark.


----------



## allbraid

Right place, right time! Fished a shallow lake this evening for about 3 hours. Had a 15 minute flurry of activity and put 6 on the bank. Four at 21 inches, one 22 and one at 24 inches. All on a perfectly tuned Xrap 8 clown in about 2 foot of water. All 6 hits came on a long pause.... what a great feeling!


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus

I want to switch my spot up but not sure where to fish saugeye at alum? Any suggestions or anybody near a ramp?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> I want to switch my spot up but not sure where to fish saugeye at alum? Any suggestions or anybody near a ramp?


Lol that's the million dollar question man. Go spot hop till u find them. Look at which pulplic access areas have shallow flats close to deep water. Play the wind,look for current,generated by wind or the dam.... alum can be tuff but once u learn it its a great lake.


----------



## acklac7

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> I want to switch my spot up but not sure where to fish saugeye at alum? Any suggestions or anybody near a ramp?


Throw your waders on Randy! There's still in fish in that hole!


----------



## acklac7

allbraid said:


> Right place, right time! Fished a shallow lake this evening for about 3 hours. Had a 15 minute flurry of activity and put 6 on the bank. Four at 21 inches, one 22 and one at 24 inches. All on a perfectly tuned Xrap 8 clown in about 2 foot of water. All 6 hits came on a long pause.... what a great feeling!
> View attachment 331105
> View attachment 331107
> View attachment 331109


Great Job Mike! I need to get out there one of these nights. So hard to pull me away from the River right now.


----------



## multi species angler

acklac7 said:


> Throw your waders on Randy! There's still in fish in that hole!


 That's the way it is, when you take them home you can only catch them once.


----------



## acklac7

multi species angler said:


> That's the way it is, when you take them home you can only catch them once.


Nothing wrong with stringing up Eyes and Crappie, just try and let the bigger ones go if you're so inclined. I've met C2C, and politely mentioned my viewpoints on stringing up Wipers. He wasn't aware there were some that had a problem with it, and responded with class. He's a pretty good dude.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

This thread isnt the place for catch an release debates.


----------



## acklac7

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Southernsaug

I agree let's not chase any rabbits down any hole here. It's been one of the best threads on the forum we should keep it that way. On that note, I decided to go throw some stick baits yesterday and only got a few cast in when I stumbled on a rock and took a big ole dive into the creek. Yup it was dang cold and all I got for my fishing trip was a bump on the head and a stoved up finger. I swear I heard Saugeye laughing under the water. so watch your step.


----------



## Skippy

Yes you have to be careful out there. Being 71 years old with a bad leg tere's a fair amount of spots that I won't even try to fish anymore. 
I'm still out there trying and have had some good nights. A 1/8 oz. jig & shad J5 with a stinger hook is still working. Clown HJ 12 and the orange crush Rouges are a few that put eyes on the shore for me.
There was some posts a while ago on how you should keep your stick baits floating level. Well I guess I'm a little bit different. A level floating stick will just, more or less just glide forward when you twitch it with maybe a little bit of flooder. I set mine up so the tail is down somewhat. When twitched the head will bob down a little without much forward movement. 
Now if your fishing moving water, rivers, it mite not make much difference but when fishing still waters ,lakes, I can't help but believe that it helps catch more eyes.
I know, I know, if it's not broke don't fix it but that's just my thoughts..
Good luck out there and above all stay safe..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Was working bye a columbus spillway Friday so stopped on my way home an had 45 minutes. Hit 3 eaters on a ghost fire joshy(has been a great color for me),2.75 with a bladed jig 1/8oz. 
Hit a lake up later on that night with just one to show for it,headed home early.... hope we get some rain.......


----------



## Snookhunter52

Went to the same central ohio lake, used 3.25 slush joshy and lime colored smithwick. Caught four saugeye, a crappie and a fat 17 inch largemouth. Never thought I would catch a bass that big in a reservoir this time a year on a jerkbait. I'm now a firm believer that a good fishing rod and a tuned jerkbait makes a world a difference.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Had a great night in the rain, sleet and snow. Honestly I’m not sure how many we caught...50+???

We never caught a single fish until after dark. Found one area just piled with fish and Morrowtucky Mike put on a jerk bait clinic with a perfectly tuned Smithwick Lady. I settled in using Clown and we just had an absolute blast. Catching doubles and fish cast after cast sometimes. These fish were super aggressive and really barely any pause necessary. As the bite would cool off some, then we would pause 7-10 seconds and catch them. No big fish tonight. Largest maybe 18”. Beautiful when the temp dropped and it was snowing. Water temp 39.5 - 40.5.

Thanks to Mike for a fun trip!

Edit: Mike measured this morning and we had 1 - 19” and 2 - 18”. I wasn’t sure we had any that big


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Brahmabull71 said:


> Had a great night in the rain, sleet and snow. Honestly I’m not sure how many we caught...50+???
> 
> We never caught a single fish until after dark. Found one area just piled with fish and Morrowtucky Mike put on a jerk bait clinic with a perfectly tuned Smithwick Lady. I settled in using Clown and we just had an absolute blast. Catching doubles and fish cast after cast sometimes. These fish were super aggressive and really barely any pause necessary. As the bite would cool off some, then we would pause 7-10 seconds and catch them. No big fish tonight. Largest maybe 18”. Beautiful when the temp dropped and it was snowing.
> 
> Thanks to Mike for a fun trip!
> 
> View attachment 331405
> 
> View attachment 331409
> 
> View attachment 331411
> 
> View attachment 331407


I guess even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes Josh


----------



## King-Fish

Well went out last night at a local farm pond. I live hour from the lake and hour from the saugeye havens around cbus so usually hit local up ground reservoirs or farm fish bowls lol. Was out from 4-dark using shad raps and caught 4 largemouth 17”, 16”, 15 1/2”, 15”. All real nice clean fat fish. Fish on!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Awesome job on the haul... Nothing like fishing in the sleet and snow!
I fished a central Ohio lake and ended up with one fish that took a liking to a lime crush rouge. Felt a slight tug on the pause and missed him. He must have felt sorry for me as on the next cast the same thing happened, except I got him that time.
I can't wait to break this one Saugeye a trip curse. Last 6 trips (4 at night) in the last two weeks has resulted in one Saugeye every trip. Hopefully sooner than later...


----------



## Snookhunter52

Gottagofishn said:


> Awesome job on the haul... Nothing like fishing in the sleet and snow!
> I fished a central Ohio lake and ended up with one fish that took a liking to a lime crush rouge. Felt a slight tug on the pause and missed him. He must have felt sorry for me as on the next cast the same thing happened, except I got him that time.
> I can't wait to break this one Saugeye a trip curse. Last 6 trips (4 at night) in the last two weeks has resulted in one Saugeye every trip. Hopefully sooner than later...


Are you fishing on the riprap of a dam? If so, I have found those fish are spread out. It's rare you'll find fish concentrated along a dam and its helps to move about on the dam if you don't catch one within a few casts after you catch a fish. I've also noticed if you fish alum the fish will turn and off again within minutes unless you find fish that are actively feeding on shad. I regularly fished alum consistently last year and I would regularly only catch one fish a night there. There's other lakes and rivers where saugeye will bite throughout the night this time of the year. Also things like keeping your line tight on the pause and tuning your jerkbaits helps a lot.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Woah what a day/night of fishing. I was really optimistic after hereing josh an everyone else kill them to get back out! Me an a friend met up and went to fish some new to us waters an hit paydirt,literally. Easy one of my top ten maybe top 5 saugeye bites I've been on. The majority of the fish where 16/17"s with a good amount up to 22".
We tossed it all at them twisters,joshys',traps,day time stickbaits,it all worked. From 145 to 630 we caught endless fish. My buddy ended up with 28,I lost count at 40! And pretty confident I hit the 50 mark.
One of those trips that make you really appreciate the time put in to chasing these fish. A saugeye hi that will last until my next trip in a few days!
We could of upgraded our limits a few times over but was content with the 12 we had in the first 30minutes. It started off insanely hot,slowed to a fast steady pick,then just before and into dark was on straight fire again. Once it got dark they got picky an a deadsticked xrap 10 and clown huskie 10 did the damage...


----------



## Brahmabull71

Nice work Bobby!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Brahmabull71 said:


> Nice work Bobby!


Back at you. Pretty amazing what the state has done with these fish!


----------



## carp

Saugeyes have been on and off in my area, I been getting them about 50% of the time this fall, lots, and lots, of shorts 14" - 14.75", thousands of this size in the Lake!! Sometimes takes 30 -40 fish for 6 keepers. Still fun as hell! Clown Smithwick has been my favorite this fall! Ripping down hard 3 or 4 jerks, reeling slowly and pausing it for 1 to 3 seconds. giving it a couple jerks then pausing bait. 90% of my fish this fall are coming after dark 7:00 pm to midnight or after. My daytime bite has disappeared!


----------



## acklac7

Great Job Bobby! Been somewhat slow for me lately, especially for the Females. We need some rain!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> Great Job Bobby! Been somewhat slow for me lately, especially for the Females. We need some rain!


Yes,rain! Please! Do a rain dance or something. Even the lakes will benifit


----------



## Vin

Awesome night saugeyefisher! Mind if I ask if that was a lake or a stream? I’m a stream guy myself but I haven’t been able to find them this past week (the low flow isn’t helping). Wondering if I just need to wait for some rain to put water into my spots or if I need to start looking for new spots that produce in lower flow. Might try to get out tonight, if any of you masters would like to show a saugeye newbie some tips I would love to meet up! PM me.


----------



## acklac7

Vin said:


> Awesome night saugeyefisher! Mind if I ask if that was a lake or a stream? I’m a stream guy myself but I haven’t been able to find them this past week (the low flow isn’t helping). Wondering if I just need to wait for some rain to put water into my spots or if I need to start looking for new spots that produce in lower flow. Might try to get out tonight, if any of you masters would like to show a saugeye newbie some tips I would love to meet up! PM me.


Low flow is a relative term. If you're targeting Riverine Spillways & tailraces there's no such thing as "too low" or "too high": They always hold eyes. (That said they all have their secret number (CFS)).

Change up your presentation, timing, lure weight. Twitch shallow-diving floaters in low water, throw 3/4oz jigs in high water (or something along those lines.) Always remember: there are no rules for Saugeye. *Pack two rods.*

A high dollar rod and thin (<15lb) braid will help substantially. Not saying it's necessary, Troy and Bobby will attest to that. But for me? A quality rod and thinner braid make all the difference in the world during these finesse-pressing conditions.


----------



## acklac7

And if you happen to bang them, take note of the location, CFS, and lures/weights used. Guard that information carefully.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Vin said:


> Awesome night saugeyefisher! Mind if I ask if that was a lake or a stream? I’m a stream guy myself but I haven’t been able to find them this past week (the low flow isn’t helping). Wondering if I just need to wait for some rain to put water into my spots or if I need to start looking for new spots that produce in lower flow. Might try to get out tonight, if any of you masters would like to show a saugeye newbie some tips I would love to meet up! PM me.


Stream..... and go by what aj says.... he knows his river eyes!


----------



## Pike

Quick question for those that fish the inland lakes. I have been fishing the ramps that have lights without much success. I fish Caesar Creek mostly, but live close to Cowan Lake as well, both have saugeyes. I have done okay in the spring around the lit areas, but have only one short fish so far this fall. Should I be looking for dark areas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## acklac7

Saugeyefisher said:


> Stream..... and go by what aj says.... he knows his river eyes!


I probably said too much, but oh well, that's what this site is all about.


----------



## Vin

Pike said:


> Quick question for those that fish the inland lakes. I have been fishing the ramps that have lights without much success. I fish Caesar Creek mostly, but live close to Cowan Lake as well, both have saugeyes. I have done okay in the spring around the lit areas, but have only one short fish so far this fall. Should I be looking for dark areas? Thanks in advance.


PM’d some CC info


----------



## Lewis

A couple big girls came out to play..


----------



## Monark22

Maybe I should post some n southeast section but headed to Tappan early tomarrow morning maybe 3am.. not looking for specifics because I know Tappan, just I’f bite has been there or not. Saugeye- figure people are in the bridges . Just havnt been there so far. (16ft Monark) with 9.9 Johnson


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Pike said:


> Quick question for those that fish the inland lakes. I have been fishing the ramps that have lights without much success. I fish Caesar Creek mostly, but live close to Cowan Lake as well, both have saugeyes. I have done okay in the spring around the lit areas, but have only one short fish so far this fall. Should I be looking for dark areas? Thanks in advance.



Lit areas can be good but only if the saugeye are currently using that area of the lake. To me a lit area is similar to a nice point, a rocky hump, a ledge. It is a feature that can position fish. But first and foremost the saugeye will be in the part of the lake with the bait, current, water depth, oxygen content, they prefer. Then if there is a light they will get around it.


----------



## Monark22

Who’s heading out tonight?!


----------



## Tinknocker1

Monark22 said:


> Who’s heading out tonight?!


Saddle up !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Monark22 said:


> Who’s heading out tonight?!


If I could I would.... too much going on atm. 
Imo the trick to finding them in extreme wind is being able to stand in a spot protected bye the wind,casting to current breaks caused by the wind... 
Just be carefull if your wind block happens to be trees


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> I probably said too much, but oh well, that's what this site is all about.


Nahh,you havnt said anything that hasn't been said on here somewhere sometime before.
Especially with the amount of fish out there to be had right now.


----------



## mikeiss

Holy wind


----------



## Monark22

Went to Tappan from 3am-8am. Couldn’t buy a bite.. guess I couldn’t find them, thought they would be in the mood. Tuned stick baits and Joshy, even jigged at a few bridges with zibe


----------



## G3guy

Hit a lake in the southeast region last night. Got a limit of 19-23 inchers and a few throwbacks. Fished from 4 pm till 930ish. Most fish caught on blue/chrome/orange belly P10 and a couple on a vintage clown super rogue. Tried a few others but for me a bigger heavier bait was key in keeping a feel for bites. Found them off a point. The wind was brutal. I hate to know how many fish I didn’t feel/miss.


----------



## fishslim

Hit a lake last night in the winds as well. And as Saugeyefisher mentioned I found a ledge by deeper water and I was able to work the slick or Eddie being made by the strong winds and current. 
Pulled s P10 crackle clown Smithwick out of the wind pushed area then thet the tuned bait do it's thing just setting in eddie getting moved around by elements then a nice solid tap. Hit 2 over 23.5" and a 22 "as well. 8 total In couple hours rest 16 to 17". Only kept 2 for a dinner rest put back.
Was fun checking areas that thought might be good but turned out just to strong of wind and water push . Fifth spot was the one and it was on . Gotta love feeling that tick and setting into a solid girl. Be safe out there.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I've been hitting the SW OH rivers hard the past few weeks whenever I had the chance. This season hasn't been fantastic, but I've managed 6 FO out of the 70+ eyes. Nothing has been fat whatsoever. Rather disappointing compared to most falls. The big girls have come in at 22, 22.5(2), 23, 23.5, and 24. I finally jumped on the Big Joshy train since they are now available locally. What can a say, I'm sold! The first night I tried them I caught 9 on the Joshy and only 1 on a jerk. I have 6 colors, but slush has been killer. Every color has caught fish. They absolutely love them.
Another lure I decided to get which I've been wanting for the past 2 years, but didn't want to sink the money into are Bay Rat cranks. Fish USA had 20% off so I bought 7 long shallow. These are really cool and catch fish too. I got them after the water really cooled down so I probably missed the hot time to use them at the moment. Do any of you guys cast these?
The rivers have been ridiculously shallow and at times challenging to fish. Jerks have produced fish here and there, but the slow rolled BJ has been the ticket more often than not. This is my 5th fall of eye fishing and it never gets old 
Lastly the coworker that I got hooked on this stuff last year has really been doing pretty well with a number of FO too and my boss is also learning the ways now. Good times!


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## John Garwood

Brahmabull71 said:


> Perfect night!
> View attachment 328439
> View attachment 328473
> 
> View attachment 328441
> 
> 
> View attachment 328443


thanks for the pics. I am usually there but have a broken right hand now, real bummer Be there inJanuary


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Last night they wanted it low n slow. Dead sticked with as long as pausing as I could do with a slowly sinking hj. Got six in a couple hours....
Tonight different story,water temps came up a tad an they really fired up. They didnt want anything paused. Slow rolled Joshys and slow rolled huskie jerk in #12 in clown. Hit 25 between 2 of us in 3 hours. Buddy got a 22. With a couple up to 19/20". Novembers been fun!


----------



## Brahmabull71

We also whacked them again. Hit around 40 fish mostly on a clown and also lemon crush. Nothing huge tonight. Most came on a 7-10 second pause. Water temps were 38.6 - 39.4. Saw a young man catch a 30” fish over 8lb about 50 yards from us. Nicest fish I’ve seen in years.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Brahmabull71 said:


> We also whacked them again. Hit around 40 fish mostly on a clown and also lemon crush. Nothing huge tonight. Most came on a 7-10 second pause. Water temps were 38.6 - 39.4. Saw a young man catch a 30” fish over 8lb about 50 yards from us. Nicest fish I’ve seen in years.


Man a 30" saugeye,that's awesome!!! Good job on killing them!


----------



## Brahmabull71

That’s what the dad said and it looked like it was up there. I had my bump board and tourney scale in the boat and would loved to know officially what it went. Regardless it was a nice fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I got back out sunday. Got to 1st spot just as wind/rain/clouds was rolling in. 1 on a ghost fire joshy,2.75,then nothing for an hour. On to the next spot. It was slow here but I know there was fish around so I kept switching things up,and finally got a 20"er to hit a pink slush 2.75. Inhaled it an fought hard. I thought I had it figured out,lol,nope. Only one more in the next 30 minutes. Wanted to stay for the sun down to dark bite that has been really hot lately. But dressed for 50° sun an not 36°windy rain.so called it a day with 3.


----------



## Pike

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Lit areas can be good but only if the saugeye are currently using that area of the lake. To me a lit area is similar to a nice point, a rocky hump, a ledge. It is a feature that can position fish. But first and foremost the saugeye will be in the part of the lake with the bait, current, water depth, oxygen content, they prefer. Then if there is a light they will get around it.


Thank you Josh. I appreciate all the information on this post! Best of luck to all!


----------



## acklac7

Slowest night since early September tonight. 1 Eye in 5 hours. Horrible. 

I'm used to things slowing down around the middle of December, I guess this is the start .


----------



## Southernsaug

acklac, I haven't caught a Saugeye in the last two trips over the last week. They have shut down on me too


----------



## allbraid

acklac7 said:


> Slowest night since early September tonight. 1 Eye in 5 hours. Horrible.
> 
> I'm used to things slowing down around the middle of December, I guess this is the start .


This is why I really like this forum, I was starting to think I had lost my MOJO, was considering sacrificing a bucket of KFC to the fish gods to try and get back in their favor! I too have had a couple of tough outing this past week. Lots of casting with few fish. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Isn't it this the time of year that we start catching fewer but larger fish?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Snookhunter52 said:


> Isn't it this the time of year that we start catching fewer but larger fish?


In my experience at times the bait starts scattering or dieing off,there for scattering the saugeye. They wont stop eating but will eat less thruout the day and night. 
The lake I mostly fish has a but load of shad. And I'm pretty confident as long as it dont skim over I will get them with some consistency. 
I think the guys fishing the deeper lakes like alum will tell you the cold water bite just got started. 
Deer creek even though it gets crowded can and will produce good numbers all winter long. As long as it dont freeze. 
It seems like the shallow lakes produce better then the river system thru winter. But theres exceptions to that. About 4/5 yrs ago my local lake froze in early december and we moved to the river an caught them really well up to new years when the river got blown out. 
I can honestly say I have had really good days of fishing for saugeyes every month from October thru april. Including January and February. 
Years ago when the state record was caught at alum we had a very mild winter. Guys where catching numbers of big fish all thru January. 
Imo it all boils down to bait. The saugeyes follow the shad schools,if they die off they adapt and eat other things. 
I think in the river,there still eating,but are more scattered like they do in thesummer. .


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Went out in the high winds a few nights ago and had to work very hard to find anything. Literally on my last cast as I was saying in my head this stinks im going home I hit a nice 20”. Next cast a throwback. Then nothing. The fish was stuffed with 9 3” shad that were likely eaten the day before. I think they fed real hard during that low pressure system. Need a few days to digest


----------



## Lewis

At one of the southeast lakes I fish the bite doesn't really start until the water is sub 40 degrees. Shad can be packed together in acre sized pods. It's a nice daytime bite on deepwater fish ranging from 18-28 feet deep.


----------



## fishless

Lewis said:


> At one of the southeast lakes I fish the bite doesn't really start until the water is sub 40 degrees. Shad can be packed together in acre sized pods. It's a nice daytime bite on deepwater fish ranging from 18-28 feet deep.


----------



## fishless

What do you use for bait ?


----------



## Snookhunter52

Fished a shallow spillway last night and the water was ultra clear. As I was fishing I was able to see saugeye clinging to the bottom in 2 feet of water. Tried sight fishing for the fish I could see, had a couple follows but lost interest on the pause. Has anybody ever had any success sight fishing for saugeye?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Snookhunter52 said:


> Fished a shallow spillway last night and the water was ultra clear. As I was fishing I was able to see saugeye clinging to the bottom in 2 feet of water. Tried sight fishing for the fish I could see, had a couple follows but lost interest on the pause. Has anybody ever had any success sight fishing for saugeye?


I've only come across this a few times now personly. And each time they was in a 10-12 inches of water along rock bars. 
I didnt soend much time trying to catch them but they didnt eat any thing I put in front of them. They were just dead still to. Not roaming the shallows,and each time I had to physically touch them to get them to move. Unless I touched them,they didnt seem to notice me or my baits at all. When I did touch them they seemed startled like they were being woke up,an bolted off fast.....


----------



## Snookhunter52

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've only come across this a few times now personly. And each time they was in a 10-12 inches of water along rock bars.
> I didnt soend much time trying to catch them but they didnt eat any thing I put in front of them. They were just dead still to. Not roaming the shallows,and each time I had to physically touch them to get them to move. Unless I touched them,they didnt seem to notice me or my baits at all. When I did touch them they seemed startled like they were being woke up,an bolted off fast.....


Ok thanks, some of the fish were behaving just as you said. I probably won't waste my time if I come across it again. I'll stick to the fish I can't see haha.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Snookhunter52 said:


> Ok thanks, some of the fish were behaving just as you said. I probably won't waste my time if I come across it again. I'll stick to the fish I can't see haha.


Like I said,ice only ran across this a few times. I'm sure some of them are catchable...... 
Another situation I run across and consider "sight fishing". A few lit up small areas I fish I will occasionally see a few roaming under shad an can pick them off. And a couple skinny channels I've fished when the shad are packed,I'll walk up an down the channel listening for them the boil on shad,and cast at the boils. Usually around mid November this happens for me. And I love it. One of my favorite ways to fish for them..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hit it hard yesterday from 2-8pm. One thing I havnt done all fall yet was take minnows with me. For some reason I decided to today. I love hopping a light jig tipped with a minnow off the bottom. An so do the saugeyes. An dont let the small presentation full you it will get the bigguns at times to. So both my spots I wanted to hit 1st had skim ice with a couple open holes,an those holes were loaded with people,off to spot #3. Bingo. Hit 12 from 2-530 on jig minnow,then at at 530 put on a #12 huskiejerk in clown and caught 30 from 530-8. They where all over the stick. And again no deadsticking. . They wanted slow rolled with a few pauses and twitches. I would have multiple fish hit at times before hooking up on the same cast. 
My hands are raw,lol.... no real monsters but a solid grade of fish with 5 going 21". Nothing bigger tho....


----------



## Mateo

Nice work! Any size to the ones you caught on jig n minnow?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mateo said:


> Nice work! Any size to the ones you caught on jig n minnow?


I had one at 21" before switching to the huskiejerk. An lost a couple heavy ones.....the majority of the fish caught over all where 16-18"ers....


----------



## TugIsTheDrug

After working all day out in the rain the only thing on my mind was go home get some dry clothes and the rain gear. Turned out to be a great decision. Met my dad at a deeper central Ohio lake and fished from 5:30-8, combined we caught around 20 fish. Smallest was about 8 inches  average size was about 18 with one 21, and a 20.5. Good results for 2 hours of fishing! 
All on tuned pink/purple clown hj12s

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadfreak000

TugIsTheDrug said:


> After working all day out in the rain the only thing on my mind was go home get some dry clothes and the rain gear. Turned out to be a great decision. Met my dad at a deeper central Ohio lake and fished from 5:30-8, combined we caught around 20 fish. Smallest was about 8 inches  average size was about 18 with one 21, and a 20.5. Good results for 2 hours of fishing!
> All on tuned pink/purple clown hj12s
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I also was at a deep central Ohio lake but could not find them yesterday tried jigs joshys and hj 8and it just wasn't happening..I have a hard time with the deeper lakes this time of year


----------



## Snookhunter52

shadfreak000 said:


> I also was at a deep central Ohio lake but could not find them yesterday tried jigs joshys and hj 8and it just wasn't happening..I have a hard time with the deeper lakes this time of year


The deeper lakes like alum and hoover are lower than normal so a lot of the saugeye hot spots are high and dry. Plus this time of year the shad are dying off and are more scattered which makes finding saugeye more difficult. I had some success last night fishing the riprap along a dam using a 3.25 slush big joshy. Switched to a pearl shad j5 and lime crush p10 going after bigger fish with no success. Just got my slimsbait j5 in the mail today. I'm going to try to go after some bigger fish this Saturday.


----------



## fishslim

Well driving route yesterday all I could think of was the evening that started this thread.
Called wife said got ny rain gear and dont know when coming home.
Decided to hit a area close to the same night of first post. Tuned a p10 Smithwick and another Crackle Clown. Wind was more west to east then wanted so had a strong push in the water. 
Right at dark smacked 2 girls one way out off shore and 1 10 feet in front of me. Thought it was going to be a hit fest. Only 2 bites I had for a good while was about to leave. And wind slowed down for abit.

That was the window I needed hitting 6 more all by casting out into wind and letting it just slow push jerk across the flat. About 10 feet out you would get a strong tick and set the hook. 
Other then 1 buddy of mine no one else fishing. I left around 845 and knew if I stayed till midnight I would get wore out on fish. The rain was slowing and wind was perfect. They were going to munch the rest of night. Had to go but it was a Grest Rainy Night Jerkbait Bite!!!
View attachment 333271


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Sweet troy! Looked like a fun night...


----------



## TugIsTheDrug

I was fishing with the wind. I was probably casting 40+ yards out. Every bite was 3 or 4 twitches into the cast, working the current. I only brought 2 home and they were jam packed of shad, I've never seen bellies that full before









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadfreak000

Those are a couple dandy's!! Lake or river?


----------



## TugIsTheDrug

shadfreak000 said:


> Those are a couple dandy's!! Lake or river?


They were from a lake, just a continuation from my post last night. Realized I forgot to add a pic of the bigger boy/girl (still not as nice as the tanks I've seen in this thread) still waiting for that 24+!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Govbarney

When you guys use the dead stick method in a river , are you looking for slack water to dead stick in , or are you deadsticking in current and 'swinging' the jerkbaits?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Govbarney said:


> When you guys use the dead stick method in a river , are you looking for slack water to dead stick in , or are you deadsticking in current and 'swinging' the jerkbaits?


Both. I find them in slack water more often then no tho. Using it as a ambush point waiting for bait to swim bye. But I also get them letting my stickbait drift in an with the current.


----------



## fishslim

As Bobby said definitely both. Seams that form the slack water are feeding areas. But if we go farther with this meaning Warmer water. Drifting or dead sticking a jerk that is tuned is wicked good in river current. Key I find is not allowing bait to move faster then the current. A natural drift is by far best.

Takes some practice but key thing is tending the line so you do not have a big u of line ahead of your bait. That speeds bait up instead keep as much line off water as you can. I also feel many times in day we overlook a jerkbait bite that is there waiting for you. Some spring days especially I have hammered numerous girls big girls midday. Just dead sticking tuned jerk in current. Also in lakes as well in spring.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

. I also feel many times in day weoverlook a jerkbait bite that is there waitingfor you.

Couldnt be more right there! I've caught more day time stickbait fish this year then I ever have,only because I started trying it during the day. I usually break it out during the day in stained water,wether the stain be from algea blooms or dirt/mud.....


----------



## Vin

Just spent a couple hours on the Scioto mostly looking for eyes and could not find them. One big skunk for the afternoon. I tried my musky hole for a bit with sticks then moved up into current for eyes with swimbaits and sticks, but couldn’t get a nibble. I couldn’t wade to some of the spots that I’ve had success with eyes because of the higher water so I tried a bit all over. It’s harder for me to determine where the fish will be in this flow because there seems to be decent current all over. I tried faster riffles, wide spots above riffles, drop offs and current seams with no avail. Maybe it’s time to go to try a spillway


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Vin said:


> Just spent a couple hours on the Scioto mostly looking for eyes and could not find them. One big skunk for the afternoon. I tried my musky hole for a bit with sticks then moved up into current for eyes with swimbaits and sticks, but couldn’t get a nibble. I couldn’t wade to some of the spots that I’ve had success with eyes because of the higher water so I tried a bit all over. It’s harder for me to determine where the fish will be in this flow because there seems to be decent current all over. I tried faster riffles, wide spots above riffles, drop offs and current seams with no avail. Maybe it’s time to go to try a spillway


Keep at them! You'll find them again eventually. It will slow down a tad,but still some good fishing to be had. Def wouldnt hurt to try a spillway or two out. They should continue moving in an out of feeding areas...


----------



## shadfreak000

Anyone else have a problem realing in chunks of muck when fishing the scioto? Or am I just doing something wrong lol cought a couple dinks the other night and they was wrapped in Sea weed type stuff that mad em feel a lot bigger than they was


----------



## Snookhunter52

It's been slow, I only managed to catch an 18" fish on a j5 and it was right below a dam.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Do you use a stinger with the J-5's?


----------



## Snookhunter52

No, I don't use one because in my own opinion it only brings up your hook percentage by only a small margin but increases your chances of snagging. The fish last night smashed it and had the whole bait in its mouth with the 4/0 hook in the corner of its mouth. I also use kalin saltwater jigheads for my j5s and 3.25's whenever I fish in the scioto in case I look something big that's not a saugeye.


----------



## Govbarney

I am going to have to try those J5s more often, on Friday night I caught a 18inch Saugeye with a 10inch smallmouth in its stomach (and a few shad to boot). There seems to be no limit to what a Saugeye will try to shove down its gullet.


----------



## Southernsaug

I agree, Govbarney...they will eat anything. I have found all kinds of critters in their stomachs.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

7” bass in this 19” plus several bluegill fry.


----------



## cottonwoodbloom

Rainy night, jerked limit.























Holding in a lazy current seam in ~3' of water, adjacent to a small depression in the river bed. Very subtle bite, drifting an HJ14 straight with the direction of the current.

Thank you to everyone who has shared and contributed to this discussion. It has been an inspiration to get out there!


----------



## TugIsTheDrug

I almost got a "snowy night jerks limit", my dad definitely did. After work we met up at the usual spot on a deep lake. I caught 4 or 5 keepers to his 6 or 7 they were all nice sized. But I finally got my fish ohio. I was a half inch short last Monday but the pink clown hj12 did me good again! Wind blown point, working the current. Casting as far as I could and working it back, twitch twitch pausing for 5-10 seconds. Caught some at the end of the cast and some 3 feet from shore. Not as hot as last week but definitely worth it! Only bought home the 21 incher









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## allbraid

Sleet, snow and rain this morning. Put two 23 inch girls on the bank. First on a crackle clown rogue. Second one on a plain clown rogue that she absolutely inhaled the entire bait.


----------



## acklac7

allbraid said:


> Sleet, snow and rain this morning. Put two 23 inch girls on the bank. First on a crackle clown rogue. Second one on a plain clown rogue that she absolutely inhaled the entire bait.


Your supposed to take pics when that happens!!! 

Good Fish, Mike


----------



## Snookhunter52

Was tossing and turning all last night regretting not going into Columbus cuz of the traffic. Now I really wish I had  Great fish guys!


----------



## TugIsTheDrug

allbraid said:


> Sleet, snow and rain this morning. Put two 23 inch girls on the bank. First on a crackle clown rogue. Second one on a plain clown rogue that she absolutely inhaled the entire bait.


What kind of rouges do you (and anyone else) throw? I've mostly used husky jerks. I've bought some elite 8 Smithwicks but an elite 8/ P10 lemon lime/lady looks completely different from a super rogue lemon lime/lady... I see alot about the rouges on this thread and its always made me think 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## allbraid

TugIsTheDrug said:


> What kind of rouges do you (and anyone else) throw? I've mostly used husky jerks. I've bought some elite 8 Smithwicks but an elite 8/ P10 lemon lime/lady looks completely different from a super rogue lemon lime/lady... I see alot about the rouges on this thread and its always made me think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What I was using this morning was what I think is the standard suspending Rogue, 3 hooks and 4.5 inches long. Tuned with lead strips


----------



## acklac7

Managed to catch a dandy tonight, a fatty 25"  My best Saugeye this Fall (about time!). Got another 21" and 4 or 5 other eaters too. All fish came on tuned HJ-14's, Clown, Helsinki Shad, Blue Chrome, the color really didn't seem to matter. Maybe 5 second pauses nothing too long. Good stuff!


----------



## Southernsaug

That's a nice one for sure. Your about to make me go fishing. I haven't been in two weeks.


----------



## acklac7

Southernsaug said:


> That's a nice one for sure. Your about to make me go fishing. I haven't been in two weeks.


They’re definitely still biting, not exactly every night of the week like they were, but they’re definitely still feeding. Seems like the Females just started showing up.


----------



## crittergitter

acklac7 said:


> Managed to catch a dandy tonight, a fatty 25"  My best Saugeye this Fall (about time!). Got another 21" and 4 or 5 other eaters too. All fish came on tuned HJ-14's, Clown, Helsinki Shad, Blue Chrome, the color really didn't seem to matter. Maybe 5 second pauses nothing too long. Good stuff!
> 
> View attachment 334137


River fish?


----------



## Southernsaug

The next week looks good. I just haven't had time. I been too busy getting ready for my Maple Syrup season, working in the woods. Once Maple tapping starts fishing get's pushed aside a lot.


----------



## acklac7

crittergitter said:


> River fish?


Yup.


----------



## Southernsaug

FYI - I was sitting around reminiscing this morning and wrote a new thread in the Walleye/Saugeye forum. Interested in comments

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thr...hios-fishing-communities.358341/#post-2791669


----------



## Southernsaug

Got free to hit a deep winter hole this afternoon. Two of us caught 3 Saugeye and missed about three others. They really wanted a long pause this evening. The hits came just as you moved it after a pause. We were in a deep hole and was using a double jig and fishing off a limestone wall, so we could just hold the line tight and suspend the jigs. Every fish was on the top jig with the bottom one resting on bottom. Tipped with minnows


----------



## Fish4Dale

Southernsaug
Nice read on the hatcheries !
I as well as a lot of others appreciate the hard work and dedication that makes Saugeye fishing what it is today !
Thanks !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Got off work yesterday with some daylight left,so me an a friend hooked up an went to a cbus river spot for 2 hours. He hit 4 on swims,a couple 22's. I hit 5 eaters on a hj12 in clown,and a black/gold xrap10. They wanted it slow....


----------



## allbraid

Got out Friday night for a couple of hours 10-12, found a group of willing fish. Caught 7 and had 4 or 5 more bumps. All on HJ clown on a 3 to 5 second pause with a slight twitch at the end of the pause. 6 of the 7 were on the back hook.


----------



## Crappie&eyes

allbraid said:


> Got out Friday night for a couple of hours 10-12, found a group of willing fish. Caught 7 and had 4 or 5 more bumps. All on HJ clown on a 3 to 5 second pause with a slight twitch at the end of the pause. 6 of the 7 were on the back hook.


You guys really show me that I’m not a very good fisherman!! I’ve been twice this week and skunked!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Fished a deep lake for a couple hours and got skunked. Told a friend that the flow for a central ohio river looked really good and told him I'd see him after the game. It was funny cuz he was blowing up my phone throughout the game and ended up with 14 fish total with the biggest being a 19 inch fish. Most of his fish was caught with a 2.75 slimsbait. Unfortunately the bite had slowed down by the time I got there at 1 am. Caught 2 fish, a fat 21 incher and a dink. Got the bigger fish on a clown HJ-14. Moral of the story is don't skip out on fishing during primetime conditions even if it's a buckeye game


----------



## allbraid

Rainy, foggy and a tough bite last night. Did manage 3 on a #10 HJ clown. The best of the night was a fat 19inch that hit right at my feet. Ended the night with a really good burger!


----------



## polebender

The impossible saugeye burger? Looks great! Oh, and the saugeye too! Lol


----------



## Snookhunter52

This is probably off topic but where did you get the burger? I have been looking for a new burger joint, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## river..rat

Snookhunter52 said:


> This is probably off topic but where did you get the burger? I have been looking for a new burger joint, if you don't mind me asking.


No exact locations do your homework get out there and walk it will pay off when you find them


----------



## river..rat

river..rat said:


> No exact locations do your homework get out there and walk it will pay off when you find them burgers yourself


----------



## Snookhunter52

Haha wow I never knew spots to grab a good bite were as coveted as fishing spots.


----------



## allbraid

LOL! Ok just this one time.....but keep it to yourself!! The Chef shack at the Buckeye lake Beer Pier.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Thanks, your secret is safe with me  I'll have to go there and grab a beer and burger next time I'm in the area.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Only managed to get one fish. Allbraid the beer and the burger was awesome by the way. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Fished Indian tonight from 4-9pm. Tried vibes, Rippin’ Raps, roadrunner/twisters and Joshy’s till about 5:30 then switched to jerks. Nothing to show for from the 3 different areas we tried. Main lake was pretty dirty but fishable. Found a channel with cleaner water loaded with 2-3” shad but still nothing. Saw plenty of people out this evening but not staying in any spot for very long so I’m assuming we weren’t the only ones struggling. This is the second skunk in a row I’ve had at Indian. Had high hopes for tonight with the wind and the front coming in.


----------



## Crappie&eyes

This might be a question no one wants to answer but can saugeye be caught at Hoover off the dam face? I know they are caught at Alum but never heard anything about Hoover.


----------



## acklac7

With the River bite all but over for the foreseeable future, I ventured out to a shallow lake tonight in search of an eyeball or two. Man-alive, after fishing nothing but Rivers/Streams since December of last year ('18) is it different not feeling any current, or ticking any rocks! Going to take me a few trips to get in my zone, that's for sure...

Got out about 9:20, and to my surprise found my first spot lined with people, despite the rain. Ran into Allbraid on the way out, he managed to pick up a dandy 24", great fish man. Fished with him for about an hour or so and caught up, then headed to spot number 2. Eye's were busting bait the second I showed up (about 11:30) and got two real fast. Then they sort of shut down, or I just wasn't able to dial them in (probably the latter, like I said it takes me a few trips to get the river out of my system and acclimate to the lake bite).

Ordinarily, a miserable night to be on the water, but quality rain gear from head to toe, along with a great pair of water-resistant gloves (Cabelas fingerless guide series) made the night rather enjoyable.

Edit: *ALMOST FORGOT THE COOLEST PART OF THE NIGHT*

So there I am standing on a dock right, and I plop my Husky Jerk straight down into the water to test how well it suspends, headlamp on full-blast (Fenix HL18R, when I say full-blast I mean full-blast!). So I twitch the husky jerk once or twice to get it down about a foot right? As I'm watching to see if it sinks/floats a 14" Saugeye rises up from the bottom, gets within 6", and just sits there staring at it! Only to disappear back to the depths as gracefully as it appeared. I've had this scenario play out one other time (also with a smaller Saugeye, who also sat staring at the bait but wouldn't commit) but in that instance, I was freelining live shad on the surface. Cool stuff!


----------



## John Hart

Crappie&eyes said:


> This might be a question no one wants to answer but can saugeye be caught at Hoover off the dam face? I know they are caught at Alum but never heard anything about Hoover.


By the stringer full


----------



## Snookhunter52

John Hart said:


> By the stringer full


Be careful haha with phrases like that in the future. You might attract a lot of people and you might not like that  If you want to help somebody out about a specific spot I would recommend to PM them. There's a lot of people that lurk on this site just for fishing spots.


----------



## John Hart

Snookhunter52 said:


> Be careful haha with phrases like that in the future. You might attract a lot of people and you might not like that  If you want to help somebody out about a specific spot I would recommend to PM them. There's a lot of people that lurk on this site just for fishing spots.


It's all good...I was down there 2 weeks ago and there were 8 guys within feet of me. I had 7 in 2 hours and they had 0. You got to know how to fish for them.


----------



## 1basshunter

allbraid said:


> LOL! Ok just this one time.....but keep it to yourself!! The Chef shack at the Buckeye lake Beer Pier.


I know where you’re fishing now from that post


----------



## Workingman

My daughters first saugeye outing! Haha lasted about 10 min. She said she didn't like the dark or the cold! She did like climbing on the rocks though!


----------



## parkerss3nm

> My daughters first saugeye outing! Haha lasted about 10 min. She said she didn't like the dark or the cold! She did like climbing on the rocks though!


It was the same with my son, hah.


----------



## fishslim

Workingman said:


> View attachment 336443
> 
> My daughters first saugeye outing! Haha lasted about 10 min. She said she didn't like the dark or the cold! She did like climbing on the rocks though!


Talked to you was great seeing her out with you. Brought back memories with my 2 daughters in there younger years.


----------



## Workingman

Thanks, she loves to fish, but more in the warm and daytime I guess! Good luck out there guys!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Just a few tonight. Absolutely no one out. Couldn’t believe it!

Crackle Clown rogue with 7-10 second pauses.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Brahmabull71 said:


> Just a few tonight. Absolutely no one out. Couldn’t believe it!
> 
> Crackle Clown rogue with 7-10 second pauses.
> View attachment 336913
> 
> View attachment 336915


No wonder I only caught 1. You told me 5-6 second pauses! Josh didn’t let me shine tonight guys


----------



## Brahmabull71

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> No wonder I only caught 1. You told me 5-6 second pauses! Josh didn’t let me shine tonight guys


At least you didn’t get skunked again

Had fun! Thanks for going with me bro!


----------



## Southernsaug

They have been spotty for me the last couple days. I haven't fished after dark any though. Tuesday they lit it up as we got 8 keepers and one 24" pig. Wed, it took me 2.5 hrs to get two 17-18" and Yesterday I had a bunch of short strikes and caught one keeper, a 20" fatty. Hoping the weather pattern stirs them up today.


----------



## Dylansmith54

Going down to Charles mills spillway this weekend, anyone have any luck there??


----------



## Fett85

I got skunked today at Alum, but I was only there for a few hours. Few weeks ago I got my first two saugeye ever (former Lake Erie walleye fisherman here). Thanks for those who contribute to this thread for the tips


----------



## jholbrook

For you guys fishing flood control lakes: many are starting to draw water or recently began drawing water for the first time in what seems like ages.

How does this affect saugeye location in the reservoirs, in your opinion? All theories welcome.

A buddy found them on a shallow flat near deep water late last week and we got into them pretty good. Seemed like as soon as they opened the dam, they were gone, even though conditions didn't change.


----------



## Brahmabull71

jholbrook said:


> For you guys fishing flood control lakes: many are starting to draw water or recently began drawing water for the first time in what seems like ages.
> 
> How does this affect saugeye location in the reservoirs, in your opinion? All theories welcome.
> 
> A buddy found them on a shallow flat near deep water late last week and we got into them pretty good. Seemed like as soon as they opened the dam, they were gone, even though conditions didn't change.


Opening the damn does two things to congregate saugeye towards said dam.

1. Creates current. Opening the spillway this time of year pulls the fish down towards the dam simply because current is present. As said, at night they come up on the shallower flats and during the day hang off the sides in deeper water. Deeper presentations can include jigs, blade baits, jiggin raps, live bait weighted rigs, pimples and other ice presentations. Shallow off ledges will be jigs / swimbaits, lipless cranks, jerk baits and other hard plastics. Others can chime in with presentations I have overlooked.

2. Congregates bait and bait fish. Typically when open, the water is churned up and zooplankton is moving through the water column more abundantly. Often, this time of year you will see bait at every level in the water strata. Water is most dense as we know at 39 degrees. Another possible reason the larger fish hang out right above this temp? When the water ‘flips’ it can make fishing a bit more challenging until everything stabilizes.

I find there is a distinct advantage in deep reservoir lakes when water is being let out.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Saturday night was sporty. I ended up with a big fat goose egg. My buddy caught his 6 on a HJ-10 with slow pauses. Also one came on Ghost Fire Joshy with 1/8oz jig slow hopped. Morrowtucky Mike had one on Purple Lady Smithwick. Always fun fishing in the tornado warnings


----------



## Brahmabull71

Double Post


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good stuff josh!!! I'm hoping to be well enuff to get back attem this weekend!!
May I ask,deep or shallow lake?


----------



## Brahmabull71

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good stuff josh!!! I'm hoping to be well enuff to get back attem this weekend!!
> May I ask,deep or shallow lake?


Sent you a text.


----------



## Southernsaug

Our fish continue to be fickle. Last Tuesday we got 8, wednesday I got two keepers, Thursday 3 hrs yielded one fish ( a 20") and Friday zero. Last night we caught 6, but only 3 barely keepers. water is up now maybe some fish will move around


----------



## fishslim

Went out few hours last night. Good west wind an hit 5 eaters. First was a purple darter tuned up and dead sticked with 10 to 15 second pauses. Was working a drop edge. Then last 2 were on Big Joshy 3.25 on 1/8th oz. Jig. Was sinking it on deep side of edge and slow reeling it along bottom. Only move it 3 or 4 feet then stop would leave rod high in the wind and let wind move line around. 
If no hit slow reel 3 or 4 feet stop and repeat letting wind move swim around. Hit the 2 while wind was moving line around. Just enhaled it. Felt good to get out.


----------



## Southernsaug

went yesterday and not even a bump


----------



## carp

Tuff bite at home Lake, networked with 3 pretty good fishermen, and we all went at different times! Zero. Hard to figure out when we finally get great wind, in the direction you need it to blow , and you cant figure it out!


----------



## carp

Redemption from my previous night shut out! 5 spots and a few fish in each location, handled 15 fish, all caught on a variety of different baits! Check out all the blood worms in their stomachs!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Hit Alum from 5-8 tonight. Everything seemed perfect except the fish weren’t cooperating. The rocks under the water would light up like Christmas trees when you shined your light in the water. Was still great fishing with my son and we even enjoyed some pizza and wings at Cheshire Market.


----------



## carp

Sorry Mike, I've had those nights where everything seems to line up perfect, except the FISH!


----------



## carp

In not a River Fisherman... But after the lake iced over and no open water, a little trial and error, I've figure a lot of things out on the Miami, pretty quick. I guess my number one technique that paid off, was getting off beaten path, miles away from spillway, and people. I'm catching fish without another boot track! Pretty much using same techniques I've used on the lake, jigs early, stick-baits after dark. Since Feb. I've probably take 20-25 or so fish. I'm dissecting each hole by casting baits, different directions, and various angels both up and downstream. about equal amount of fish casting either directions. Have lost a lot of baits to the river, but much more scenic. And yes I have permission where I've been walking. I may now be a river fisherman for life, like i was when i was a kid! Forgot how much fun it could be exploring every new hole!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good post carp... it's so rewarding catching fish were hardly anyone else will even go. 
I'd say more then half the fisherman out there have a bit of a lazy bone. I also fish a couple lake spots I pretty much know I'll have to myself because no one else wants to walk to them.


----------



## Snookhunter52

carp said:


> In not a River Fisherman... But after the lake iced over and no open water, a little trial and error, I've figure a lot of things out on the Miami, pretty quick. I guess my number one technique that paid off, was getting off beaten path, miles away from spillway, and people. I'm catching fish without another boot track! Pretty much using same techniques I've used on the lake, jigs early, stick-baits after dark. Since Feb. I've probably take 20-25 or so fish. I'm dissecting each hole by casting baits, different directions, and various angels both up and downstream. about equal amount of fish casting either directions. Have lost a lot of baits to the river, but much more scenic. And yes I have permission where I've been walking. I may now be a river fisherman for life, like i was when i was a kid! Forgot how much fun it could be exploring every new hole!


Yes I've been contemplating to start fishing smaller waters since the scioto isn't going to be fishable anytime soon. I'm also not very good at finding saugeye in lakes after they moved to deeper water once the water temps have dropped.


----------



## carp

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good post carp... it's so rewarding catching fish were hardly anyone else will even go.
> I'd say more then half the fisherman out there have a bit of a lazy bone. I also fish a couple lake spots I pretty much know I'll have to myself because no one else wants to walk to them.


Only bad thing, their is some danger/risk, tell someone where your at, I took 5 falls in one day, because the bank was so dam slick after water reseeded! Know your limitations, which I have none, but at least tell one guy, wife, or friend where your parked and how far your going! Keep cell charged and dry! Also bring plenty of baits! River claims a lot more than the Lake!


----------



## fishslim

Great night of fishing.. After 3 days of talking fishing you just gotta go fishing. Glad I did. 22 keepable Saugeyes and 4 shorts. 

Was great feel ing that tick of a bite on a paused tuned jerkbait. quick bite at dark on both the jerk and 3.25 Neo-Clown steady reeled along bottom.
After initial bite I just started walking shore and casting. It was about every 10 mins another bite. They were just roaming the area getting ready for upcoming spawn.

I decided to take vehicle and move around the lake giving each area about 10 minutes,pretty much found fish everywhere i stopped. Main lake,channels,harbors was a great sign to see the fish were spreading out all over lake to close spawning areas.

Found fish with areas of shad there and found fish in seas with no sign of bait. Found the. In calm areas to spots with some wind push. 
Love a Smithwick 3 Sour Grspe and a Jr. Rogue as well. Cast out pulled down then slow wrist rolled with 2 to 5 second pause while working it back in. 

Hit up a close to home spot last night to test it out and was rewarded with 2 on the Neo-Clown Big Joshy ticking the 3.25 along bottom while steady reel it slowly back. 

Spring is Spinging get ready the fun times are here. Get those jerkbaits tune and see if you can find that fat trophy girl before she dumps her eggs.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Slim, do you think the fish in the deeper lakes are also waking up?


----------



## carp

Great report Troy, appreciate your knowledge and techniques!


----------



## fishslim

Snookhunter52 said:


> Slim, do you think the fish in the deeper lakes are also waking up?


Yes But it will be alot slower process unless we really heat up.

But Alum Hoover in boats the next month is really good fishing using vertical fishing techniques during day blade baits spoons and jigging rap style baits. Also hair jigs tipped with Minnows dragged or hopped along bottom in areas by river channel. Gradual flats tapering into deep water by channel will load up with saugeye now thru spawn. They will slide shallow to spawn and then recover and spread out more thru lake. 

Night time jerkbait with tuned bait will start getting more bites as days go by warming up. But now be patient work those bats slow at night let it pause or dead stick for seconds before moving it. Big girls are lurking.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

fishslim said:


> Great night of fishing.. After 3 days of talking fishing you just gotta go fishing. Glad I did. 22 keepable Saugeyes and 4 shorts.
> 
> Was great feel ing that tick of a bite on a paused tuned jerkbait. quick bite at dark on both the jerk and 3.25 Neo-Clown steady reeled along bottom.
> After initial bite I just started walking shore and casting. It was about every 10 mins another bite. They were just roaming the area getting ready for upcoming spawn.
> 
> I decided to take vehicle and move around the lake giving each area about 10 minutes,pretty much found fish everywhere i stopped. Main lake,channels,harbors was a great sign to see the fish were spreading out all over lake to close spawning areas.
> 
> Found fish with areas of shad there and found fish in seas with no sign of bait. Found the. In calm areas to spots with some wind push.
> Love a Smithwick 3 Sour Grspe and a Jr. Rogue as well. Cast out pulled down then slow wrist rolled with 2 to 5 second pause while working it back in.
> 
> Hit up a close to home spot last night to test it out and was rewarded with 2 on the Neo-Clown Big Joshy ticking the 3.25 along bottom while steady reel it slowly back.
> 
> Spring is Spinging get ready the fun times are here. Get those jerkbaits tune and see if you can find that fat trophy girl before she dumps her eggs.
> View attachment 345063
> View attachment 345063
> View attachment 345065


Great in-depth report Troy. Just fired up that itch in me!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice nite slim! 
I'm searching for some time to get at them!


----------



## Snookhunter52

fishslim said:


> Yes But it will be alot slower process unless we really heat up.
> 
> But Alum Hoover in boats the next month is really good fishing using vertical fishing techniques during day blade baits spoons and jigging rap style baits. Also hair jigs tipped with Minnows dragged or hopped along bottom in areas by river channel. Gradual flats tapering into deep water by channel will load up with saugeye now thru spawn. They will slide shallow to spawn and then recover and spread out more thru lake.
> 
> Night time jerkbait with tuned bait will start getting more bites as days go by warming up. But now be patient work those bats slow at night let it pause or dead stick for seconds before moving it. Big girls are lurking.


Ok thanks for the advice slim. I'll give it a try this weekend along with some crappie fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Found a few today on swims,they were sitting on a wind blow point,water was a little dingy and sun beating on it all day. 
Slow steady reel for me an slow hop for my buddy. Bite was actually best like 530-630, and died before dark for me. Was ready for pizza so didnt go do any chasing.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Ya buddy of mine and I were fishing a deep central ohio lake tonight. He caught a 20 1/2" and a 21" fish. Me on the other hand came up with nothing but that's how it is sometimes. I mostly think it was because I was experimenting with some joshy's that had been dipped in red spike and water was too clear. The fish were only interested natural colored baits. This full moon definitely has the big females more active.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Can't wait for tonight. Conditions look just right to catch a limit and maybe a big female.


----------



## fishslim

Been good week hit fish in deep and shallow lakes. Best big girl bite was during day. Sun heating water alittle had them eating Smithwicks in afternoon.

Had 8 fish Ohio size and up last 3 trips.
At dark and after last 2 trips was more Jack's running shore.

Get out there trophies are to be had. Hit 2 late last night in about hour and half at deep lake. Hit P10 on 10 second pause.


----------



## carp

Nice report!!!!


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

I even got in on the action. Ultimate Chartreuse was my daytime color. When the water is on the clear side Saugeye LOVE the gold glitter with red eyes jig that skippy paints up! 

Felt great to get those huge whiplash thump hits from those females. After dark for a while it was a male every cast for a bit on a modified green and silver Spro McStick110.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

fishslim said:


> View attachment 346489
> Been good week hit fish in deep and shallow lakes. Best big girl bite was during day. Sun heating water alittle had them eating Smithwicks in afternoon.
> 
> Had 8 fish Ohio size and up last 3 trips.
> At dark and after last 2 trips was more Jack's running shore.
> 
> Get out there trophies are to be had. Hit 2 late last night in about hour and half at deep lake. Hit P10 on 10 second pause.
> View attachment 346473


Absolute pigs Troy!!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Honestly, it’s Troy’s fault I fish so much. I definitely have fish envy...
As you already know, beautiful fish!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

JOSH gets2fish said:


> I even got in on the action. Ultimate Chartreuse was my daytime color. When the water is on the clear side Saugeye LOVE the gold glitter with red eyes jig that skippy paints up!
> 
> Felt great to get those huge whiplash thump hits from those females. After dark for a while it was a male every cast for a bit on a modified green and silver Spro McStick110.
> 
> View attachment 346497
> 
> 
> View attachment 346507


Nice,josh!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Thanks guys for all your help! I got my first fish ohio saugeye (new pb) of the year last night.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

We did pretty decent but all cookie cutter eaters. No fat girls to be found!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

C


Snookhunter52 said:


> Thanks guys for all your help! I got my first fish ohio saugeye (new pb) of the year last night.


congrats


----------



## fishslim

This night was the perfect class room video. If it got filmed. The Saugeyes would not touch a unturned suspending Smithwick. It had to be tuned to stay right where you pulled it.
Location has a slight current and the bait if moved faster then that current speed it would not be touched.
You cast up current and one pull down,then just let it move along in current. Give it the slightest roll and they would suck it in.

17 in about 40 minutes at that spot. With a few others trying but just could not figure it out. Alot of 17 to 19" fatties. Moved on to another spot with a wind push on a shore line bend and same way was getting smacked as well. With the largest at 22" butterball. She went back. Was a great night of action. Very satisfying when you pay attention to water conditions wind directions and then work the bait at there desired way they wanted to eat.
Love this time of year. Cold nights have slowed spawn. But warmer days an nights will get big girls finishing up there spawn. Tight lines


----------



## Gottagofishn

That is one of the best pics of inland eyes I have ever seen. Attention to detail and time on the water really paid off for you.
Thanks for all of your tips and pics!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Clacking raps and f11's only fished a couple hours. Got one 28" eye spawned out.


----------



## jiggerman

Nice fish.


----------



## fishslim

Dont forget just because we are into summer time your jerkbaits and floating minnow style baits. Hit alot of eyes and bass the other day and night. Just pick your pace up and be more eratic with it. 
Fun way to fish in the summer. Tight lines


----------



## BrandonMiller526

This weather got me tuning if you don’t want to be buying 9$ smithwicks off eBay I’d start stocking up. Almost everyone seems to be out of “clown” except Cabela’s where they’re $7.50.


----------



## Craw-dad

WOW!!! Let me say that again. WOW!!! I have have followed this thread for the past year or two and in the past month went back and read every post. WOW it would take a lifetime to figure out what i think i have learned on here. Go back 15 years before 4 kids and a wife all i threw were twister tails, minnows and loved it. Past few years got out every couple weeks or so. Last winter a bit more and quarantined in april (time well spent)9 or 10 of 14 days on the banks of alum or scioto and in 4 day stretch 5 fo eyes topped w/ pb 27.5 spawned out female. WOW Thanks to all who have contributed so much knowledge and time. Anyways just made this years first purchase of 7 sticks. Usually chase smallies till gun season. But i think ill start early and give them a swing thurs or fri. Wont be raining wont be cold but i got the itch. WOW after reading this feel like i could catch eyes in a swimming pool WOW!!! Thanks again to all who have contributed but to the ones who live this... Long live rainy night bite jerks limit!! Hope to meet some of you out there this fall and winter. 

GL


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Craw-dad said:


> WOW!!! Let me say that again. WOW!!! I have have followed this thread for the past year or two and in the past month went back and read every post. WOW it would take a lifetime to figure out what i think i have learned on here. Go back 15 years before 4 kids and a wife all i threw were twister tails, minnows and loved it. Past few years got out every couple weeks or so. Last winter a bit more and quarantined in april (time well spent)9 or 10 of 14 days on the banks of alum or scioto and in 4 day stretch 5 fo eyes topped w/ pb 27.5 spawned out female. WOW Thanks to all who have contributed so much knowledge and time. Anyways just made this years first purchase of 7 sticks. Usually chase smallies till gun season. But i think ill start early and give them a swing thurs or fri. Wont be raining wont be cold but i got the itch. WOW after reading this feel like i could catch eyes in a swimming pool WOW!!! Thanks again to all who have contributed but to the ones who live this... Long live rainy night bite jerks limit!! Hope to meet some of you out there this fall and winter.
> 
> GL


Get signed up for the fall saugeye brawl!


----------



## moke11

Today, Cheshire had clown on the shelf.


----------



## fishslim

Craw-dad said:


> WOW!!! Let me say that again. WOW!!! I have have followed this thread for the past year or two and in the past month went back and read every post. WOW it would take a lifetime to figure out what i think i have learned on here. Go back 15 years before 4 kids and a wife all i threw were twister tails, minnows and loved it. Past few years got out every couple weeks or so. Last winter a bit more and quarantined in april (time well spent)9 or 10 of 14 days on the banks of alum or scioto and in 4 day stretch 5 fo eyes topped w/ pb 27.5 spawned out female. WOW Thanks to all who have contributed so much knowledge and time. Anyways just made this years first purchase of 7 sticks. Usually chase smallies till gun season. But i think ill start early and give them a swing thurs or fri. Wont be raining wont be cold but i got the itch. WOW after reading this feel like i could catch eyes in a swimming pool WOW!!! Thanks again to all who have contributed but to the ones who live this... Long live rainy night bite jerks limit!! Hope to meet some of you out there this fall and winter.
> 
> GL





Craw-dad said:


> WOW!!! Let me say that again. WOW!!! I have have followed this thread for the past year or two and in the past month went back and read every post. WOW it would take a lifetime to figure out what i think i have learned on here. Go back 15 years before 4 kids and a wife all i threw were twister tails, minnows and loved it. Past few years got out every couple weeks or so. Last winter a bit more and quarantined in april (time well spent)9 or 10 of 14 days on the banks of alum or scioto and in 4 day stretch 5 fo eyes topped w/ pb 27.5 spawned out female. WOW Thanks to all who have contributed so much knowledge and time. Anyways just made this years first purchase of 7 sticks. Usually chase smallies till gun season. But i think ill start early and give them a swing thurs or fri. Wont be raining wont be cold but i got the itch. WOW after reading this feel like i could catch eyes in a swimming pool WOW!!! Thanks again to all who have contributed but to the ones who live this... Long live rainy night bite jerks limit!! Hope to meet some of you out there this fall and winter.
> 
> GL


Lol had someone tell me other day to turn it into a saugeye chronicles. It has been a true joy watching all get involved in this post. 
Was my qoal to have somewhere you could go and be able to read and learn the ways of Jerk bait fishing. Plus added bonus of other ways we catch them as well.
Just want it to continue to bring techniques and things that make learning when to fish certain spots and what way to fish it for them. Water Temps and what it means during the year. We are right at the start of another great Fall into Winter Saugeye run. Enjoy!!


----------



## Southernsaug

I agree, and it is an amazing bunch of anglers on here. Rarely do you see so much really good information shared freely. It can change your game. I do sigh and smile sometimes, because for years I absolutely had some of my fall honey holes to myself and a buddy. Now word is getting out. Last year I actually saw two guys show up at a good spot and I knew instantly they had read this thread from their conversation. I swallowed hard and gave them a couple pointers and made space, as the were way off the point and too deep. One finally caught a nice Saugeye (probably 20") and pulled out a measuring stick for the brawl. I just chuckled and thought, "you'll have to upgrade that a bit". I love the fall and my biggest fish have come from the fall. Sure I get some hog females in the spring, but fall produces the most big fish. Last year my buddy and I got 17 over 22" up to 27" and lost count of the smaller ones. This started early September and we caught our last fish January 10th. Then the bite went off until late February. So get those baits tuned


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Happy to see the page getting active! 
I'm really looking forward to this fall even more so then in the past. 
For the first time in quite a few years I'll be going at it relatively pain free. Finally got that new hip after fighting it for a few years. Going to make those long cold walks alot easier.
Hope everyone has a great fall!


----------



## G3guy

My 2 boxes of go to’s. I’m ready


----------



## BrandonMiller526

No rain, but got my first keeper sized jerkbait limit last night!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BrandonMiller526 said:


> No rain, but got my first keeper sized jerkbait limit last night!


Good job! Channels or mainlake?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good job! Channels or mainlake?


Main lake


----------



## Southernsaug

I got a 20" yesterday morning and then this morning just at gray light I got another 20" and lost a hog getting the net to net it. They're starting to move


----------



## TugIsTheDrug

Got these in the mail today, I can't wait to test them out!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## james.

Got 5 Sunday night 3 keepers they were all really skinny almost looked starved.


----------



## Southernsaug

It's picking up a bit for sure. I got a 22" last night and 4 more this morning, 3 keepers. The two nicer ones were 19 and 21" this morning. I lost the 5th, another 18-20". I been working the cranks pretty fast with little to no pause, just jerking.


----------



## Snookhunter52

I'll be honest that when I moved up to Northeast Ohio I felt a little intimidated in regards to figuring out Lake Erie and the other lakes. This summer I invested a large sum upgrading gear thinking that the gear I already had was too inadequate to catch walleye and steelhead.

Last night I went fishing for walleye out of edgewater park in Cleveland. When I headed out I knew the odds were stacked against me. The wind was coming out of the south and most of the walleye were still being caught offshore in 70 feet of water. I threw bandits and smithwicks p10s for several hours with no luck. I then decided to switch to my rod that I bought for saugeye over a year ago and threw on a 2.75 silktreuse big joshy. Not 20 minutes later I catch a foot long walleye. It wasn't a huge fish but it was significant to me because when I held that fish I realized I had been overthinking things. I then understood that I should return to basics and that shoreline fishing for lake Erie walleye isn't that much different from Alum Creek Saugeye.

I apologize for the long read just for one dink walleye but I wanted to share this with you guys. I also want to thank you guys who have contributed to this thread which has helped me become a successful angler.


----------



## Southernsaug

Hit a couple tonight. a 23+ incher and a 20incher. My buddy threw two shorts back and lost one similar to my 23incher. They are still wanting the baits pretty active, a constant jerk is best.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lets get some more learning going on here... September can be tuff at times,as well as the beginning ofOctober. Actually my best fishing dont normally pick up until the week of the deer gun hunt,then continues well into December and sometimes keeps going strong all the way through the spawn.
What do you guys do this time of year to catch saugeye? Imo in the lakes they are just really spread out with the shad. There are shad EVERYWHERE this time of year. They cover the lakes surface out in the main lake and back in the coves and channels.
So I like to cover ground with a blade bait or lipless crank during the day. And i will note any area where the shad might be grouping up tighter then the rest of them. I will spend more times in these areas and try different techniques before giving up on them. Then i will come back to those areas at different times to try to figure out the feeding windows. One day get there at sun up. Tge next mid dayd,the next as the suns going down.
And i always revisit these areas at night. If i see any fish boiling on shad i will throw a floating stickbait like a original rapala or rebel. Or a scatter rap. Hard twitches why letting the bait float to the surface in between twitches. They usually hammer it as its floating up resembling a topwater bass strike. It's pretty cool,and a very exciting way to catch them. If none of this works I will start bridge hopping and vertical jig red eye shads or ripnraps at night.
This could just be me,but I swear at times this has called in fish to eat. Lipless cranks make ALOT of noise when vertical jigged. And I can recall 3 different trips where things were dead. No wind,little bait,and no bites. So me an a friend hit a nearby bridge that we knew held shad earlier that week. He starts violently jigging his red eye shad,and it takes a few minutes. But he finally pops one. I get next to him an start tossing my floater in the same area where fish have to funnel thru to get to the commotion. And pick them off as he keeps jigging picking this off. We have done this at both the popular shallow lakes.

To me the rivers are definitely the first to fire off real good. So if your struggling in the lakes give the rivers a shot. Again floaters work well,but as fishslim has proven,they will hit a suspending stickbait all year long. And dint just fish the spillways. 90%of my river fish last year came a mile+ from the nearest spillway. I find them really stacked. up at times in huge eddys. Usually slower current eddys. 

What little different things do you guys do in early fall to catch a few extra?


----------



## Southernsaug

You got it pretty well figured Saugeyefisher. The lakes have been hit and miss for me over the years for September. If I am not hitting Saugeye by Labor day I figure there will be no big fall bite on the lake. I take note of the shad in the lakes and I agree if there are lots of shad schools forget September lake fishing. The only exception is heavy rain cold fronts. When you see one and especially one with wind, get the rain gear ready. If you don't mind getting you, your gear and the boat soaked get out right before the front and tough it out right into the storm. hurricane remnants can be big, but if you wait for them to arrive or are gone your too late. However, with that said, if you ever notice there are no shad schools on your lake in late August then gas up the boat it's gonna be fun. Those old sows are gonna want to put on winter fat and they will be on the prowl and hungry. About five years ago Rocky Fork was like this and I would hook up the boat and head to the lake about 4:30 -5:00 and some evenings I'd be home for a late supper at 6:30 -7:00. One evening I had a limit in 20 minutes and all over 20". I hope for this every year, but It seems to maybe happen every 5-6 years. That year the bite went clear into December. Oddly, I rarely saw anyone trolling, they were all floating crappie bobbers. 

Outside of good lake bites, 95% of my efforts are on stream fish this time of year. They will start to move to deep winter holes and they will stack up at bottlenecks that also hold forage. I will be mobile at these times as each spot usually only gives up a couple fish. I do have a couple spots that are big physical barriers in low stream flows and I have hammered them there. Heads of riffles seem to do well. I will hit some deep water, but typically the deep winter holes aren't productive until Late December early January. I like rock walls and outcroppings a lot. I think they are like the bridges you talk about, they attract shad for the algae and the shad attract Saugeye. Typically I hit a spot and take a couple Saugeye then I leave it alone for 2-3 days and come back. I throw all crank baits in September and most of October, I will turn to Joshys come mid November. In November I also start throwing minnows on jig heads with no plastics, just naked jigs with a minnow reeled slowly across or just above the bottom. 

I hit spillways when we get those big rains and big flows, but most are turned down so low they are stagnant pot holes and few fish moving. Yet you can still pick some nice ones up, but don't expect to go get a limit. It's more like get one or two this time and nothing the next two trips. They are usually nice big ones, but it's a lot of effort for little return.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Great stuff guys!! I’ve been learning everything I can the last 2 years. I really want to learn more on the stream saugeye fishing. Nearest flow from me is about an hour away and I usually end up at a lake or reservoir that I know instead. Keep the wisdom flowing.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Hard night at Indian only shorts on jerkbait and had 3-4 inch bluegills on another rod to try it out. Had 3 takers on the gills but 2 came of and missed hookset one one, probably need to let set longer. I really could use some tips for catching fish after dark, i lose all confidence about 30 minutes after sunset.


----------



## Southernsaug

Brandon, don't feel bad about after dark success. I rarely ever fish more than 20 minutes after dark. It seems like there is a lull after dark, but in the past I used to fish a lot at night. what I found then is the bite picks up about 2-3 hrs after dark again. This old man like being home in his favorite spot on the couch or in bed by then. I think each system is different


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Hard night at Indian only shorts on jerkbait and had 3-4 inch bluegills on another rod to try it out. Had 3 takers on the gills but 2 came of and missed hookset one one, probably need to let set longer. I really could use some tips for catching fish after dark, i lose all confidence about 30 minutes after sunset.


Just keep trying. Try not to lose confidence, it's hard I know,but keep doing the same things. Swims,sticks,traps blades. 
In my experience early on in the fall the day bite rules,an the nite bite gets better as it cools down. But I say that ,and plenty of other guys kill them at night.


----------



## carp

The colder the water gets the better the night time bite, I've been fishing Indian since they put them in. Probally caught 300 plus last fall, 90% after dark. I teach and deer hunt so 90% of my fishing is after dark. There will be nights where you'll hit 20 -30 fish a night! Stickbaits will kick ass in the next week or so. When water hits 50ish get ready for fish to turn on! If you want fish now vibes and swim baits are producing! If you like easier going fishing, tight lining on the bottom with minnows will always put fish in your cooler!


----------



## BrandonMiller526




----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Any river reports? 

My brother and I have been picking up a few fishing the head and tails of riffles. Best spots seemed to have a channel running through them. 

Deep diving shadow raps have been producing well. Pulled and pause through current right around the deeper channels. We’ve also got a few on vibes, steady reeled or rolled, swimbaits tight against the bottom and red eye shads.

Nothing huge, but it will only get better from here.





















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

There really starting to get that fall time spunk in them! Had a couple about rip the rod out of my hands today steady reeling a clown vibe in shallow water. 
Last week I found them in a little deeper water schooled up picking off the shad on the surface. But they wasnt there today so had to make a move then just cover ground walking an casting a vibe. 
As soon as these temps drop again it should really be fun!


----------



## Southernsaug

Athens, that color shadow rap has been one of my fall favorites for a couple years


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Southernsaug said:


> Athens, that color shadow rap has been one of my fall favorites for a couple years


My brother turned me on to the shadow raps. I got tired of watching him catch more fish than me while he was using it. It has produced well lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

It’s lookin like one of those nights fellas


----------



## Monark22

That’s what I was thinking! Who’s goin


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Monark22 said:


> That’s what I was thinking! Who’s goin


On my way now


----------



## Saugeyefisher

How you guys catching them lately? 
My bites have all been on a fast steady reeled joshy and vibe as soon as it hits the surface. I still havnt found the eyes grouped up in one spot. The shad are still acting like its mid sept except a few schools starting to form in a couple areas. 
So I've been making LONG casts covering lots of water. I'm catching 50/50 13" fish or 17/18"fish. 
If this rain makes it into the lake it will bring in more fish I imagine,but the warm up might make them kinda shy. I hope not. 
It's been a decent October for me,but I'm really really looking forward to colder water and bigger fish! And a more consistant stick bait bite on my end. I know others getting them good on sticks,they just havnt worked out for me quite yet. 
Good luck guys and gals


----------



## Southernsaug

yeah I agree, I am not even throwing stick baits. Fast jerky cranks (shad raps, x raps, shadow raps, swimmin image shad and flicker shads).


----------



## Snakecharmer

good thread!


----------



## Lewis

Anyone heard from Skippy? He posted quite a bit in this thread. Haven't seen him on here for a while.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lewis,I pmed within the last year. As of then he was still doing his think down his way. But not recently.


----------



## TClark

Interesting color! Yeas back a guy in Rayland Ohio had me paint a bunch of warts Chocolate with orange bottom. He said the smallies in the Ohio river tore up that color. Gonna look for a few and thanks for posting.


----------



## Southernsaug

That has been a very good color for me in the shadow raps for a couple years


----------



## Monark22

Anybody been out lately? Lakes like Atwood, Tappan, saltfork? Nighttime saugeye bite


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Seems to me like the deeper lakes are still pretty warm and the eyes are not roaming shallow every night. Only getting action at a deep lake when theres a front or weather event to push them shallower. Calm nights im zeroing still which doesn't happen when the water is colder and the true fall feed is on.
By next week should be much better due to dropping water temps


----------



## Govbarney

slightly off topic , but in your deeper lakes like Alum , just how deep do Saugeye go? Can you find them hanging around the thermocline in the deepest part of a lake (~50-60ft) in Summer, and do they go really deep in fall when weather gets colder during day (obviously I follow this thread and know they like going close to shore at night). When people say "they are deep" is that 'deep' relative to the shore, or do they really go deep? Reason I am asking , is I am starting to get in to jigging for them, but I rarely jig in water deeper than 25 ft, wondering if its ever worth my time to go deeper?


----------



## Karl Wolf

Personally I've never caught a saugeye deeper than 20'. Even in the summer I wont fish deeper than 20'.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Govbarney said:


> slightly off topic , but in your deeper lakes like Alum , just how deep do Saugeye go? Can you find them hanging around the thermocline in the deepest part of a lake (~50-60ft) in Summer, and do they go really deep in fall when weather gets colder during day (obviously I follow this thread and know they like going close to shore at night). When people say "they are deep" is that 'deep' relative to the shore, or do they really go deep? Reason I am asking , is I am starting to get in to jigging for them, but I rarely jig in water deeper than 25 ft, wondering if its ever worth my time to go deeper?


Alum’s thermocline is usually around 20’. That’s usually about all the deeper I target also.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yeah alot of us just prefer the shallow bite. If I had a boat with electronics I'd fish the deeper fish more often. They are there,100%. 
Look up posts from sixtyminutes, he seems to be getting them deeper. And getting them really good. 
But there are plenty of guys out there deep water jigging fall/winter saugeyes in the lakes around here and esp. Down in the mwsd lakes.
Just not alot of them post here.


----------



## Southernsaug

We winter jig a fair amount and 22-24 feet seems to be our sweet spot


----------



## Lewis

I launch my boat targeting saugeyes until the lakes freeze up. Shad group up in the deeper basin near the dams in our se Ohio lakes, and the saugeyes follow.. 22-28 feet seems to be our zone. One of lakes I fish has depths in the creek channel up to 38 ft, but I never have any success that deep.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Govbarney said:


> slightly off topic , but in your deeper lakes like Alum , just how deep do Saugeye go? Can you find them hanging around the thermocline in the deepest part of a lake (~50-60ft) in Summer, and do they go really deep in fall when weather gets colder during day (obviously I follow this thread and know they like going close to shore at night). When people say "they are deep" is that 'deep' relative to the shore, or do they really go deep? Reason I am asking , is I am starting to get in to jigging for them, but I rarely jig in water deeper than 25 ft, wondering if its ever worth my time to go deeper?


The beginning of the month I was getting fish around 31’ to 32’. They have been moving slightly shallower each trip out and I’ve been out once or twice every week. Last week 24’ to 26’ was the sweet spot for me.
As Lewis mentioned 22’ to 28’ is a good spot to start looking.
For me, daytime deep fish always seem to get really active when the water temp drops into the mid 50’s to low 40’s. My favorite time of year to fish deep lakes during the day.
Hard points, inside corners and edges of flats are great places to look right now. Fish will stack up close to deep water... like the old creek bed. When they are really active you will find them up on top of hard structural elements. They can be substantially shallower early, late or in heavy overcast or windy conditions.
Bait in said areas is key.


----------



## meisjedog

What about in deep pools in a central Oh river - say 30 feet? I can get them when they come shallow 8' - 2', but I know they are out/ down there in the depths. My sonar screen is full of quality marks suspended off humps, sitting on the bottom, etc. Some are bait, gar, cats, wipers, rough fish of all kinds, and some bigger toothy critters as well as those eyes. The only fish I can positively identify on my sonar are wipers(always in the same spot) and drum(due to the humpback.) This pool has two drops, one from 2' to 6' then slopes off to 14', which I consider the normal high water scour hole. However, there is another drop that goes from 14' to 30'(fairly steep drop) that is stacked with fish. I consider this the spring/ summer flood scour hole. This deeper section runs for about 1000 feet in length and is nearly as wide. It then narrows down to about three-four hundred feet in length going from a depth of 28' to 6'(ish) - then eventually another riffle. I'm not even sure if light can penetrate 30' of this water? - you likely know the color. I have tried everything to get down there, even running my powered yak at 5mph with deep divers, bumping the bottom, traps, harnesses, blades, etc. I can get nothing - Any ideas?


----------



## Hatchetman

I have been consistently doing good in from 15-28 ft on the saugeyes for the last 2 weeks. Caught around twenty yesterday with most in the 28 ft depth. Kept six nice eaters. lots of 14-16 inch fish and most had this years Crappies in their stomach. I could see a mass of bait at the 18-20 ft depth, assume now they are Crappie....Spoons....


----------



## Gottagofishn

In the Ohio this time of year for deep fish my goto was always Hopkins Shorty’s. Those spoons get down there pretty quick and everything loves them. Or, for those stubborn fish nothing beats some cast netted local bait. 
Used to fish the delta caused by the Scioto. You could pick up Sauger all along it. Jigs and minnows would work when nothing else would. They would crush shad we cast netted. If we used store bought minnows the bite was usually much less dramatic.


----------



## TClark

Hatchetman said:


> I have been consistently doing good in from 15-28 ft on the saugeyes for the last 2 weeks. Caught around twenty yesterday with most in the 28 ft depth. Kept six nice eaters. lots of 14-16 inch fish and most had this years Crappies in their stomach. I could see a mass of bait at the 18-20 ft depth, assume now they are Crappie....Spoons....


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Govbarney

Hatchetman said:


> I have been consistently doing good in from 15-28 ft on the saugeyes for the last 2 weeks. Caught around twenty yesterday with most in the 28 ft depth. Kept six nice eaters. lots of 14-16 inch fish and most had this years Crappies in their stomach. I could see a mass of bait at the 18-20 ft depth, assume now they are Crappie....Spoons....
> [/QU


 I have noticed that Crappie and Saugeye never hang out together, which makes sense. But I have found that if I am catching crappie while jigging near bottom , if I move 10 ft deeper or sometimes shallower, that's when I stop getting Crappie and start getting either Saugeye or Smallmouth.


----------



## Monark22

Tappan last night. Water temp 56 degrees. Skunked. Threw Joshy, jerks, rattletrap.


----------



## fishless

Monark22 said:


> Tappan last night. Water temp 56 degrees. Skunked. Threw Joshy, jerks, rattletrap.


Atwood yesterday late afternoon into dark.Trolled ,vertical jigged and cast spoons.Nothing but white bass


----------



## Karl Wolf

fishless said:


> Atwood yesterday late afternoon into dark.Trolled ,vertical jigged and cast spoons.Nothing but white bass


Attwood has been tough this year. This early spring I was skunked for thr 1st time.


----------



## 9Left

Govbarney said:


> I have noticed that Crappie and Saugeye never hang out together, which makes sense. But I have found that if I am catching crappie while jigging near bottom , if I move 10 ft deeper or sometimes shallower, that's when I stop getting Crappie and start getting either Saugeye or Smallmouth.


This couldn't be further from the truth… When I'm crappie fishing I will always catch saugeye...Whether using a jig, jigging a small spoon, or using a bobber and a minnow… They are absolutely always hanging out together


----------



## percidaeben

Thanks for the above info


----------



## Gottagofishn

A friend of mine that scuba dives said often he see’s several varieties of fish hanging out together playing nicely. All of a sudden fins go up and the big fish start a feeding frenzy. After a bit they all calm down and start hanging out together again.


----------



## Fishslim OGF

9Left said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth… When I'm crappie fishing I will always catch saugeye...Whether using a jig, jigging a small spoon, or using a bobber and a minnow… They are absolutely always hanging out together


Yes I jig fish Lot and even mention it in my seminars. Saugeye will mix with the other gsmefish in areas especially in spring an late fall. They are there eating same bait and fry. Get many mixed bags of fish jigging same areas


----------



## Hatchetman

Like I said in one of my posts, the big ball of baitfish that I was fishing over and around turned out to be this years crappie fry by the stomach contents of the saugeye I kept. Caught three crappie, one sm bass, and a rock bass all under and around those baitfish. For some who aren't concerned about size of spoon, I started with a 1/3 No-Eql, had to switch to a 1/4 Shorty, and could not get a bump on the 1/2 oz Shorty and on this day they were not interested in my fin-s-fish offerings. Try different sizes and weights and colors....


----------



## jholbrook

Agreed on crappie. Each fall/winter season, I catch a few good-sized crappie when throwing sticks for saugeye. When I remember to bring my ultralight and a handful of small jigs, I usually bring a few of each--crappie and eyes-- home for the table.


----------



## jholbrook

What do you guys think this warm-up will do to the night saugeye bite?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jholbrook said:


> What do you guys think this warm-up will do to the night saugeye bite?


Haha hard to say. I thought the cool down Sunday was going to help with an already great bite from Friday an saterday,but it was non existent. 
So now I'm hoping it's still early enuff in the year and they are still wanting that stable weather. 
I definitely wouldnt let it stop you from getting out. If anything enjoy the great weather why it lasts.


----------



## jholbrook

Solid advice.

I just can't quite figure these fish out. I've caught them and, more often, been skunked high barometer, low barometer, warm, cold, wind any which way.... 

Had the exact opposite experience. I caught a bunch of shorts over the weekend and did well when it got cold--caught a 24", my biggest ever. Go figure.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yepp that'saugeye fishing,well any fishing for that matter. I dont know how many times I've gone out an skunked the place up. Then the next day hear of guys catching them. I'm sure they were on the feed bag Sunday night really well. Just not the areas I tried(caught 3total).

I'm a weekend warrior with 2 young kids an my wife works 2nd shift,so notmany week night trips for me unless I arrange something. So when I get chances to go,I go. 
Some nights line up perfect and nothing happens,and other nights you would think they would never bite there on fire.
I have been sitting in spots to long lately. Knowing fish use them this time of year. I'm going to start moving around more,Friday night I fished 3 spots and didnt catch any,missed on really big fish at the bank,before finally stopping at one more spot literally on my way home,and found them really good.


----------



## Craw-dad

Is there a certain size or species of bait fish you all look for or just bait in general.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Craw-dad said:


> Is there a certain size or species of bait fish you all



Shad for me,but alot of times at alum an Hoover it's good to see small gills an other panfish in the rocks 
There also seems to be a good population of shiner type minnows at both lakes.
At the shallow lakes I'm looking for shad. Not to concerned about size this time of year. I like seeing them grouped up tite an so many of them it sounds like it's raining. This time of year they seem to run between the sizes of say a #6 xrap and a super rouge. Occasionally running into schools of the big ole breeder shad 10"+.


----------



## Fishslim OGF

Well shallow lake to west cooled down water temp wise. Monday Tuesday had fantastic bite around 5 to dark. With over 20 keepers caught by dark. Swims and jerks Monday. With alot slower working of jerkbait that was tuned to pretty much stay in place alittle slow rise to it. But saugeye wanted it both nights just under surface. Pull it down rarely get bit.

Tuesday they wanted Smithwick well before dark and wanted it barely moving but again 4 to 6"under surface was the ticket. Left at dark but know if stayed it would have been big numbers caught.

Water will warm but think fish are now in the winter feed pattern and will continue to feed alot thru day. Tight lines


----------



## Monark22

WhT was the water temp


----------



## jholbrook

Since the warm up, I've been catching similar numbers as before, but most are shorts. Also, per the earlier comments about crappie and saugeye not mingling, I caught a 13" crappie on a HJ.

I should have been out there last night, but couldn't resist the sweet siren song from my couch.


----------



## Hatchetman

Went to a local lake yesterday and struggled for about three hours. Had a mass of baitfish, unknown what species, under the boat in 27 feet of water. Caught one keeper and 4-5 shorts on spoon and decided to make a move. Stopped to check a spot that I hadn't caught a saugeye in at least 4 years and it was on fire. Caught 23 and kept five to make my limit, all in 15-18 ft on 1/4 oz Hopkins and 1/4 oz chartreuse jig with a 4 inch Fin S Fish, water temp at 12P 54.7....


----------



## Gottagofishn

My last day out was also spectacular.... a spot I hadn’t fished for years. Never hurts to check.
Nice job!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Shew,all bout persistence tonight. Hit one on a vibe at my second spot. That kept me there for another hour without a bite. Tried two more spots with out a bump for a couple hours. Hit one more area that has a few spots to try. After the second spot in this area I finally got bit. Didn't connect. Next cast I got a 15"er. Then the next 90 minutes I catch 6 more. They all came on a clown x rap 8. Reel it down a SLOWLY twitched with a long pause in between.


----------



## Fishslim OGF

Monark22 said:


> WhT was the water temp


49 to 52


----------



## fishslim

Well been a fun week alot of jerkbait fish as well as Big Joshy Swims.
They were Monday liking it it just under surface but moved quicker then 5 second or more pause. Wrist roll the bait pause then smacked hard.
Next night before dark they were actively hitting the jerkbait worked slowly under surface with short pause.

Last night was pull down couple slight pulls to make bait move pause 5 to 10 seconds and lightest feather touch tick.

They are getting bigger as well girls are waking up. Around dark been best bite then alityle later slowly picks up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job troy. You always stay on top of them... Looking forward to hunting pigs the next few weeks...


----------



## Southernsaug

Looks like you had some fun last week. I would add, for those reading in areas around the state, what works at one lake may not work at another. You need to try everything until you find what your fish want. We had a great week last week too and brought home over 40 Saugeye for two of us, but we caught 80% of our fish slow jigging minnow tipped twisters in 10-15 ft of water off breaks. The shallows got us nothing but white bass. Our bites were well before dark too, we fished several hrs from 1 hr before until dark and I don't think we caught a single Saugeye in those hrs. All ours came from 1:00 - 3:00PM


----------



## John Garwood

Fishingislife said:


> How did you break your pole?


I would have fallen on mine, cant keep my balance in the dark any longer very well. Love all your posts.


----------



## fishslim

Southernsaug said:


> Looks like you had some fun last week. I would add, for those reading in areas around the state, what works at one lake may not work at another. You need to try everything until you find what your fish want. We had a great week last week too and brought home over 40 Saugeye for two of us, but we caught 80% of our fish slow jigging minnow tipped twisters in 10-15 ft of water off breaks. The shallows got us nothing but white bass. Our bites were well before dark too, we fished several hrs from 1 hr before until dark and I don't think we caught a single Saugeye in those hrs. All ours came from 1:00 - 3:00PM


Yes what is your water temps I bet well warmer then what is here finally. 
Makes total sense that was how are bite was a few weeks back this way. Midday bite was best bite of day.
Yours will start changing your water temps will be dropping an fish will start changing there patterns. 
Key point you brought up. Not same at all lakes any given day. 
That is why I say shallow lake report or Deepwater lake report. Do ones can adjust to where you might want to fish at certain water temps.


----------



## fishslim

Pic didn't show on the Alum Swimbait Saugeyes. By the way shallow lake right before dark was fire tonight. Hit fish on Joshy swims,rippin raps worked aggressively and then jerkbaits dead still on pauses. Largest was 22.50 and 21 3/4".


----------



## Southernsaug

Our temps are 50 -52 last I checked. Our fish were slow biting yesterday, all deep. We fished 12:30 till dark for 7 keepers


----------



## FishThis

Tried to change things up a bit after catching a bunch of shorts during the day and at dusk. Started with a float and fly with current on a wind blown point and only a few small bass but I thought was a good sign. Moved down the shore casting jigs and twister but nothing. Moved back to the original location, wind blowing hard, slight rain tossing a hair jig. Hooked up w/ a few small crappie and thought, the school is here. Stayed put for a good 45 minutes catching 5 keepers, 5 shorts and the biggest being 15 inches. Wasn’t expecting Crappie as it wasn’t my target species but adjusted and had a great day.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

In my head I can go to any lake stocked with saugeye and shad and catch them with stickbaits at night, especially during certain times of years.
I have been exchanging reports/notes with a couple guys that fish for saugeye in Colorado.
They are fishing DEEP lakes. Like us they look for current. But like us there not always found in the current. And there looking for shallow feeding shelfs and funnel areas. There getting to a point we're they don't have slot of open water to fish. And have been using some of the same dead stick techniques discussed in this thread after I told about tuning stickbaits to make them suspend on the pause or what ever you want them to do depending on the mood of the fish. These two guys have always used stick baits but have never really dead sticked with them. They more just steady reel with a quick pause most of the time. They have been very impressed with the results....
They also use alot of bigger J5 sized swimbaits with bass style underspin jigs. It's been very fun and very educational exchanging notes with them. I have learned from them and they have learned from me.
I'm trying to arrange a Colorado family vacation next fall (my family has always wanted to go there anyways). I'd we do,I will be linking up with these guys and see how they do it first hand. From what I can tell it's not a numbers game. And more of a big fish game. They might get 3 or 4 bites a night. But there usually pigs.


----------



## river..rat

Didn't make it out tonight but definitely plan on giving it ago in the rain tomorrow plan on really working the dead sticking tactic and getting a good feel on it as it is new to me,,,seems like everywhere I go around alum is so shallow this time of year though


----------



## Gottagofishn

You guy’s are the bomb! I, like so many have learned things I never considered on here. It’s made me a much more versatile, and productive fisherman.
Thanks to everyone that posts.
Surgery Tuesday to begin to prepare for an ankle replacement. Keep posting photos, they keep me fired up.
I’ll still post, just no fishing for 3 to 4 months... ugh.
See you on the water in the Spring
Al


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Gottagofishn said:


> You guy’s are the bomb! I, like so many have learned things I never considered on here. It’s made me a much more versatile, and productive fisherman.
> Thanks to everyone that posts.
> Surgery Tuesday to begin to prepare for an ankle replacement. Keep posting photos, they keep me fired up.
> I’ll still post, just no fishing for 3 to 4 months... ugh.
> See you on the water in the Spring
> Al


Wishing you a speedy recovery Al. I had an ankle replaced and the other one fused, so I know what your going through.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Gottagofishn said:


> You guy’s are the bomb! I, like so many have learned things I never considered on here. It’s made me a much more versatile, and productive fisherman.
> Thanks to everyone that posts.
> Surgery Tuesday to begin to prepare for an ankle replacement. Keep posting photos, they keep me fired up.
> I’ll still post, just no fishing for 3 to 4 months... ugh.
> See you on the water in the Spring
> Al


Good luck Al,hope it all goes well. I was sidelined for a bit back in June due to hip replacement. I was only out of fishing for 6 weeks though. It should go fast for you.


----------



## river..rat

Sure was a rainy windy night last night for my first time trying indian lake decided to give it a try since the struggle at alum is real latley,,ended up with a 15 and 18 both on purple flash 3.25 I think I was at the beach area lol not sure,,will prolly end up back at alum tonight as that is 10 min away and indian is over an hour


----------



## TClark

Wondering...do any of you use Scent on swim baits?


----------



## John Garwood

river..rat said:


> Sure was a rainy windy night last night for my first time trying indian lake decided to give it a try since the struggle at alum is real latley,,ended up with a 15 and 18 both on purple flash 3.25 I think I was at the beach area lol not sure,,will prolly end up back at alum tonight as that is 10 min away and indian is over an hour


I was out at Alum on Monday and Tuesday evening, only caught shorts 13-14" and a 10" on sttickbaits. Big girls have to be somewhere.... Will try Marina Friday.


----------



## Flathead76

Fished buckeye tonight. Nobody was catching. Not normal for this time of year. This is what I do not understand. If your dead sticking a crank bait and the fish hit on the long pause how can they not get hooked well on a bait that is not moving with three treble hooks. Had three legal fish come off at my feet. Frustrating. This is my third trip in the last week. It has been dead.


----------



## Southernsaug

Flathead76 said:


> This is my third trip in the last week. It has been dead.


It has been slow for us since Monday. The only bites we could get was slow drifting a near vertical jig with minnows. Letting it sit dead on bottom a couple seconds and when you lift there would be weight...drop it back and give them a 5-7 count to eat it . Caught 7 monday, 5 tuesday and 2 Wednesday. It got worse everyday. Even went to  the tail waters Wednesday evening at Paint creek and had one bite between two of us, a 16 incher, in 2.5 hrs. Didn't fish yesterday, but may today.


----------



## river..rat

I've been at alum since about 4am fishing a few spots that usually produce at least a few shorts and I ain't had the first bump,,joshys jerks and twisters notta thing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I wouldn't say nobody was catching








Ya suckeye has fished different this year. The fish haven't showed up in your typical places. But if you keep moving an get away from the crowds there are plenty of fish to be had. Fished 4 hours last nite and did not see the first person. Social distancing at it's finest!!!


----------



## fishslim

Saugeyefisher said:


> In my head I can go to any lake stocked with saugeye and shad and catch them with stickbaits at night, especially during certain times of years.
> I have been exchanging reports/notes with a couple guys that fish for saugeye in Colorado.
> They are fishing DEEP lakes. Like us they look for current. But like us there not always found in the current. And there looking for shallow feeding shelfs and funnel areas. There getting to a point we're they don't have slot of open water to fish. And have been using some of the same dead stick techniques discussed in this thread after I told about tuning stickbaits to make them suspend on the pause or what ever you want them to do depending on the mood of the fish. These two guys have always used stick baits but have never really dead sticked with them. They more just steady reel with a quick pause most of the time. They have been very impressed with the results....
> They also use alot of bigger J5 sized swimbaits with bass style underspin jigs. It's been very fun and very educational exchanging notes with them. I have learned from them and they have learned from me.
> I'm trying to arrange a Colorado family vacation next fall (my family has always wanted to go there anyways). I'd we do,I will be linking up with these guys and see how they do it first hand. From what I can tell it's not a numbers game. And more of a big fish game. They might get 3 or 4 bites a night. But there usually pigs.


We might be talking to same guys out there. Lol I have also enjoyed the conversations that are from other areas.
Iowa,Nebraska i go back an forth with guys as well. It is enjoyable to interchange things that work here for us and out there for them. 
They are about to ice up in Colorado but last week they are popping dandy Saugeye and Walleye.


----------



## fishslim

TClark said:


> Wondering...do any of you use Scent on swim baits?


Big Joshy have shad scent in them. But I also like messing with other scents. Lure Lipstick saugeye sauce and walleye I use alot add it to my jerkbaits as well. 

When I color swims I use the Spike It Markers they have some glow in them and scent Gamefish or Garlic. 
I can tell you this a Silktruese with red marker Spike It is crazy good the scent maker does not hurt it thats for sure


----------



## fishslim

Wednesday evening just before dark till 8 or so shallow lake was on fire.

Stuck with Smithwicks mostly did hit some on 3.25 Big Joshy Slims Harvest.
Conditions were partly cloudy to cloudy. Rain passed thru earlier with Swest winds.
Water stainded clarity 1 foot

Wanted stickbait pull down towards bottom. Then a wrist roll pause 2 to3 seconds reel 3 or 4 cranks. then pause quick and give it wrist roll then longer pause.
Hitting mostly on pause but you knew it. That was before dark.

After Dark. Moon was in an out Clouds
Pull Jerk a foot under surface. Give it a twitch and pause 5 to 8 seconds repeat.
Midway thru pause or right as you twitch it gentle tick or line got heavy. SET THE HOOK!

Hit 35 plus keeper size 11 throw backs up till rain started again. They were munching.
Largest 2- 22.75" an 21.50" (went back in lake)
Lots of 18 to 20" girls in mix.

Rain hit hard and shut it down.
Left and stopped at a locals house
Gave him the 6 and talked under his covered boat dock till weather settled.

Never fished his dock. Hmmmm lighted every night and as Rain calmed saw shad in water. 3rd cast with stick 18" he just looked an shook his head.

Well another new dock area to now fish. Lol left there stopped at 3 spots quickly to see if bite came back after rain. Yes it did but a jerkbait would not get touched. Fished jerk 15 casts nothing throw swim Bam 2 in 3 casts steady reeled.
Same at other 2 stops with 3rd having really nice females in 2 foot water just crushing the Big Joshy. Not another bite in a jerkbait.
Left 10:45 p.m.

So if what was hot stops working and weather conditions change on you. Don't be bullheaded and not change up the pace and action of another style bait. Could mean the difference of a good night or really bad one.
Tight lines

@smithwick_lures
@bigjoshyswimbaits


----------



## TClark

Awesome report and thanks so much Troy!! definitely gonna add scents to my arsenal.

We did well at Mosquito a couple years in a row on Walleye. WOW I'll bet Big Joshy's would work on them as well.
We caught all ours on F11 Rapala in perch color.









This pic 3 of us caught 18 in 2 hours.









I have no trouble catching walleyes. Saugeye is a whole other animal for me for some reason. They are frustrating for sure!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Looks tasty! Way to keep after ‘em.


----------



## 1basshunter

Flathead76 said:


> Fished buckeye tonight. Nobody was catching. Not normal for this time of year. This is what I do not understand. If your dead sticking a crank bait and the fish hit on the long pause how can they not get hooked well on a bait that is not moving with three treble hooks. Had three legal fish come off at my feet. Frustrating. This is my third trip in the last week. It has been dead.


It been on fire at buckeye!!!! Make a move like saugeyefisher said there is a lot of Unexplored spots to be discovered since the rebuilding of the dam. The usual spot will still produce I think it is better off to move off and find new honey holes....... or you can stay at the same old place’s and hope for the best!!!!!


----------



## TClark

Wish I lived closer to Buckeye, Alum and Indian. Awesome fisheries for sure!!


----------



## Karl Wolf

TClark said:


> Wish I lived closer to Buckeye, Alum and Indian. Awesome fisheries for sure!!


You're telling me! Indian is over a 2 hour drive for me from Akron so I've never fished it.
Thinking next year ima need to make a 3 days camping trip out of it.


----------



## Flathead76

1basshunter said:


> It been on fire at buckeye!!!! Make a move like saugeyefisher said there is a lot of Unexplored spots to be discovered since the rebuilding of the dam. The usual spot will still produce I think it is better off to move off and find new honey holes....... or you can stay at the same old place’s and hope for the best!!!!!


It’s almost an hour and a half drive just to get there. I don not make the trip often. I was fishing the north shore where I have caught fish in the past.


----------



## Southernsaug

fishslim said:


> Don't be bullheaded and not change up the pace and action of another style bait. Could mean the difference of a good night or really bad one.


Come on man, you seriously don't know any fisherman like this, do you? Especially not on OGF! We're all the most open minded professionals, you know the 10 percenters. 

Just having some fun with sarcasm, don't get your pamties in a bunch....we all know we have our moments of bullheadedness

If I wasn't so lazy and bullheaded I'd drive a couple hours to one of these fall lakes for some shallow water fun. Around here all you'll get is a sore arm from casting. Late fall shallow water casting on both paint creek and Rocky fork is usually pretty fruitless. Several years ago it was hot for a couple years then poof, no more fall bite. Now it's deep water jigging mostly. MOst days will find me on the streams, both Paint Creek and Rocky Fork, in the fall. Fishing deep water holes out of my jon boat. I just don't think the population is that dense in my two home lakes. You all are lucky to have the gems of Alum and Buckeye close by, they are definitely high producers. You can't catch fish that aren't there. I may have to work harder, but I still get plenty of fish and have a lot of fun. I am lucky I have access to a lot of private posted land for creek acccess, one of the charms of being a local and living in a community all your life. Doesn't hurt that family owns access to miles of stream, too. Back on topic, I never tried dead sticking until I read this thread, it works in the creeks too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

A couple guys I follow actually do quite well on paintcreek at night in the fall an early winter with stickbaits an swims from the bank. And several of the lakes in southeast Ohio give up straight pigs this time of year. It's not just the central Ohio lakes that produce this time of yr.


----------



## Ronny

Karl Wolf said:


> You're telling me! Indian is over a 2 hour drive for me from Akron so I've never fished it.
> Thinking next year ima need to make a 3 days camping trip out of it.


Mosquito is 2.5 for me but if you have ice, a guys gotta sacrifice.
Indian and buckeye are definitely the easiest to catch due to their shallow depth. Alum is probably harder than Tappan, Seneca, Atwood, Piedmont and Clendening. You guys have good lakes over there. Just not as good as Indian.


----------



## HappySnag

you have to find fish to catch fish,the curent position the bait and the fish falow the bufet.
Lake erie has highest population eyes now and shore fisherman are strugling ,i should have 50 fish by now and i have 2 eyes.plenty people fishing but no one is geting them from catawba to mentor.
you can write dairy but it can change every year.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Indian is an hour away from me, and I’ve gone 32 times this year😂😂


----------



## TClark

Skeeter is 2 hour drive for me but it's so worth it when you KNOW you have a shot at a limit of walleye or crappie. Bass and Pike too. 

I so agree, you can't catch em when you ain't where they ARE. I have yet to get a limit of saugeye...in a whole year of fishing for em....ever. They are a frustrating fish to fish for, but so delicious!!


----------



## Southernsaug

Saugeyefisher said:


> A couple guys I follow actually do quite well on paintcreek at night in the fall an early winter with stickbaits an swims from the bank.


I have heard those same claims, but I sure haven't hit them and I never see anyone casting the shoreline. They must be in the upper part of the lake. Of course I don't commit a lot of time to it. I have caught a few but mostly dinks. It's hard for me to devote the time when I'm hitting them other places. Yeah, do get some pigs. No real pigs this fall yet but several in the 4-5 pound range. Usually get at least a couple 6+. This year has been kind of off for me, I think I only have two 6lbs or over, but have caught a ton of 19-23 inchers.

Deleted the last statement, I never meant to offend anyone


----------



## Saugeyefisher

They commit ALOT of time to it. And it has paid off for them. They don't post reports on here or any social media. They just go out an catch fish. One guy is a friend of the family. The other is his friend. They are there to be had.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> I have heard those same claims, but I sure haven't hit them and I never see anyone casting the shoreline. They must be in the upper part of the lake. Of course I don't commit a lot of time to it. I have caught a few but mostly dinks. It's hard for me to devote the time when I'm hitting them other places. Yeah, do get some pigs. No real pigs this fall yet but several in the 4-5 pound range. Usually get at least a couple 6+. This year has been kind of off for me, I think I only have two 6lbs or over, but have caught a ton of 19-23 inchers.
> 
> Deleted the last statement, I never meant to offend anyone


No offense taken. It's been said before. It's hard to read intent on a message board.


----------



## fishslim

Last night one for the memory book the fat feast was on. Had a 40+ night.
Moon shining inbetween clouds.
Mild temperatures
Slight breeze to dead calm
Not many shad but gills and shore minnows all over.
Jerkbait bite was more aggressive movement with shorter pauses.
Were hitting early right ascyoy twitched it hard couple times.

After dark still agressive twitches but hits on pause5 to 10 seconds

Snithwick redhead clown and purple darter were best.
Water had minor color and fish were up off bottom.

Slim's Harvest was getting hit as well. Would rotate about every 10 cast. One slow down go to other and get bit

24.25" an 23" were best ones of night. Alot of 18 to 20"

After inital hot bite at dark I hit 5 other areas briefly and 3 of 5 had eyes waiting. Not a soul around those spots. 
2 were very popular spots. 🤔
It was a special night for sure hope you were able to get out.
@bigjoshyswimbaits
@smithwick_lures
@stcroixrods


----------



## polebender

Troy, If you need any pointers on catching less and smaller fish let me know! I can help you out!


----------



## Southernsaug

Congrats on a fun night. I went last night to a lake I have gave up on for fall bites to see if it had changed and worked a lot of shoreline and got zero bites. Fished from top to bottom and threw everything from twister tails , joshys, smithwicks to diving cranks. It really does matter where your at, not all the lakes are doing this or I just need lessons. Back to the streams for me.


----------



## Craw-dad

I know this is probably in here somewhere but im gonna ask anyway. What weight rod and line do you guys use casting p10s & hj14s? And would a heavier rod give a more sudden stop? I cant find the confidence in these when i switch to a trap or swim i can hit fish. Twitch twitch and on the pause i feel like if i keep contact with the bait it is slowly moving and when i leave slack think about not feeling a fish hit soft. I also fish primarily after dark or before sun up so i think a day trip might go a far way so I can see whats going on. 

GL


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Craw-dad said:


> I know this is probably in here somewhere but im gonna ask anyway. What weight rod and line do you guys use casting p10s & hj14s? And would a heavier rod give a more sudden stop? I cant find the confidence in these when i switch to a trap or swim i can hit fish. Twitch twitch and on the pause i feel like if i keep contact with the bait it is slowly moving and when i leave slack think about not feeling a fish hit soft. I also fish primarily after dark or before sun up so i think a day trip might go a far way so I can see whats going on.
> 
> GL


I use my normal med light or or med rods for hj14 an super rouge's. And 10-15 lb power pro original braid. 
And your right. Unless it is just dead calm out or working up current it's hard to get your bait that large to a complete stop. I consider a pause just that,even if I have to slowly reel to get slack line out. I think it's ok for it to drift with the wind or current. 
Try going to place some shad are starting to die off during the day an watch how they react. They'll flutter every once in a while in-between just drifting around like there dead. There never really 100% still unless it is just glass calm out. Something else I've never considered until recently is the amount of line out effecting wether or not your bait is suspending or floating (I'm prolly over thinking at this point though tbth). 
Don't over look the hj12 either. I use 10's and 12's more then the 14's myself. But can see wanting that extra depth in a lake like alum or Hoover that the 14 or p10 gives you. 
Imo the best way to learn stickbaits. Is try taking nothing but stick baits a few trips and force yourself to use them.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Southernsaug said:


> Congrats on a fun night. I went last night to a lake I have gave up on for fall bites to see if it had changed and worked a lot of shoreline and got zero bites. Fished from top to bottom and threw everything from twister tails , joshys, smithwicks to diving cranks. It really does matter where your at, not all the lakes are doing this or I just need lessons. Back to the streams for me.


A friend of mine is having trouble finding fish in both of the central ohio deepwater lakes. Last year him and I could catch saugeye all night long at the dam at Hoover. This year it's a ghost town and honestly this year has been really weird fishing wise. There is only one lake I've heard that everybody is doing well at and its so good it sounds like they're literally fishing out of a goldfish pond haha.


----------



## jholbrook

Saugeyefisher said:


> Something else I've never considered until recently is the amount of line out effecting wether or not your bait is suspending or floating (I'm prolly over thinking at this point though tbth).
> Don't over look the hj12 either. I use 10's and 12's more then the 14's myself. But can see wanting that extra depth in a lake like alum or Hoover that the 14 or p10 gives you.
> Imo the best way to learn stickbaits. Is try taking nothing but stick baits a few trips and force yourself to use them.


I do better with the HJ 10s and 12s, too.

I've experimented with tuning smaller deep diving sticks and pulling them down. Last winter, I threw a deep diving husky jerk that would get down 6-10' on the first couple pulls. It sometimes coaxed up a reluctant saugeye or two.

For deep lakes, especially on slow nights, I have more success when a bait is slowly sinking rather than staying put or slowly rising. 

Two nights back, I rigged one to sink about a foot every five to ten seconds. I cast into 12 or so feet of water. I'd been drinking a lot of Diet Pepsi and realized it the moment the lure hit the water. I set the rod down and attended to nature. When I picked the rod back up about a minute later, there was a saugeye shaking its head on the other end.


----------



## jholbrook

Snookhunter52 said:


> A friend of mine is having trouble finding fish in both of the central ohio deepwater lakes. Last year him and I could catch saugeye all night long at the dam at Hoover. This year it's a ghost town and honestly this year has been really weird fishing wise. There is only one lake I've heard that everybody is doing well at and its so good it sounds like they're literally fishing out of a goldfish pond haha.


I'm fishing the same lakes as your friend. I was doing really well a few weeks ago, but it's been a parade of 13-14.999"ers since. I've caught them everywhere, even places I've never caught a saugeye before.


----------



## Southernsaug

jholbrook, From mid Sept. until just a couple weeks ago we were killing them and then it went to nearly zilch in a couple days. This was not in central Ohio though.


----------



## Twin_Rivers

Craw-dad said:


> I know this is probably in here somewhere but im gonna ask anyway. What weight rod and line do you guys use casting p10s & hj14s? And would a heavier rod give a more sudden stop? I cant find the confidence in these when i switch to a trap or swim i can hit fish. Twitch twitch and on the pause i feel like if i keep contact with the bait it is slowly moving and when i leave slack think about not feeling a fish hit soft. I also fish primarily after dark or before sun up so i think a day trip might go a far way so I can see whats going on.


While a Medium will work, I much prefer a Medium-Heavy for P10's and HJ-14's. 15lb braid.


----------



## fishslim

I really appreciate your help and concern. Lolol


----------



## HappySnag

Twin_Rivers said:


> While a Medium will work, I much prefer a Medium-Heavy for P10's and HJ-14's. 15lb braid.


i like to use lightest rod posible.i use st,croix 7' medium light with #30 power pro.i flip eyes 6 lb on 10' high rock of water.
the medium heavy is broom stick.if you cast 8 hours it is to hevy to much work.i cast HJ 14 and lures up to 1 1/2 oz with this rod.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I like my lighter rods due to fatigue as well ... RA SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Snookhunter52

HappySnag said:


> i like to use lightest rod posible.i use st,croix 7' medium light with #30 power pro.i flip eyes 6 lb on 10' high rock of water.
> the medium heavy is broom stick.if you cast 8 hours it is to hevy to much work.i cast HJ 14 and lures up to 1 1/2 oz with this rod.


Yes I got a 10 ft penn carnage surf rod this summer just for walleye fishing. Works well for casting p10s and HJ14s. It does a awesome job of launching them a good distance. Unfortunately the walleye haven't been cooperating this fall and I'm moving back to Columbus this spring. I have also used my medium light 7' st. Croix avid. I use it to cast hj14s in rivers when I don't have to cast very far. I use a 7 ft medium heavy rod for when i'm throwing p10s and hj14s on lakes when I'm putting more force to cast them out farther.


----------



## HappySnag

Snookhunter52 said:


> Yes I got a 10 ft penn carnage surf rod this summer just for walleye fishing. Works well for casting p10s and HJ14s. It does a awesome job of launching them a good distance. Unfortunately the walleye haven't been cooperating this fall and I'm moving back to Columbus this spring. I have also used my medium light 7' st. Croix avid. I use it to cast hj14s in rivers when I don't have to cast very far. I use a 7 ft medium heavy rod for when i'm throwing p10s and hj14s on lakes when I'm putting more force to cast them out farther.


i carie 12' rod if the fish are not close to test the water further.
if you cast HJ 14 with 7' or 6'6" medium light rod or medium,medium,you wil not cast longer with medium heavy you just work harder.
i am casting HJ #14 with 7' medium light from 100' to 170' it depend on the wind.
mesure your one turn crank on reel,it tels you distance when you casting,my is 2'.
when you look at lake map and find point or structure under water,make scatch and now you can cover that up,now you know every time how far you cast counting the turns.
when i hit fish i count the turns,now i know where the fish was on structure.
example
next to road 100 yards from road is structure 60' in lake,
i step 100 steps that is 100 yards and i am covering the structure 60' in lake.
when i cast 140' and count the turns i know when i am coming on the structure.


----------



## TugIsTheDrug

Snookhunter52 said:


> A friend of mine is having trouble finding fish in both of the central ohio deepwater lakes. Last year him and I could catch saugeye all night long at the dam at Hoover. This year it's a ghost town and honestly this year has been really weird fishing wise. There is only one lake I've heard that everybody is doing well at and its so good it sounds like they're literally fishing out of a goldfish pond haha.


Last year I killed them in both of the lakes. I’ve caught 2 saugeye this fall. It’s very disappointing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I would venture to guess there was more saugeye taken this spring and summer than normal. Might affect catch rates for the next couple years. I know I’ve never seen so many people fishing as I did this year with the COVID going on. Might be something to
Consider.


----------



## Snookhunter52

I definitely witnessed this happening at Buckeye in March. I didn't hear much about lots of saugeye being caught at alum or hoover. There were 2 big fish kills that happened at both lakes in the summer. I'm not sure if any saugeye were killed in those fish kills.


----------



## Troy Dave

Drove up to Indian after work last night, first evening shore trip this fall. Tried joshy's, red eye shad and stickbaits without luck. Finally a guy up past me caught an eye on a stick bait and a couple minuets later I did also and that was it, nobody was catching anything. After another 15 min of this, I put a lure on I bought on Ebay last winter and had not actually used yet other than to get it tuned. A Mirrolure XL Suspending Twitch bait 3 1/8" long. Caught fish on the second and third cast and over the next 20 min 3 more before they quit biting. This thing looks just like a dying shad in the water. I had to add a little weight to give it a real slow sink. Cast it out, count to about 20 and give it real light slack line twitches with 5 to 10 sec pause's. It's real hard to keep much tension but the eyes pretty much take it all they hit so hard. They all had the bait in their mouth, just like a joshy. So after they quit I tried another spot and in the dark did not notice the line had wrapped around the reel and when I cast the mono broke and my bait is now at the bottom of the lake. Could not remember the name of the bait so tonight I looked up my purchase history on Ebay found it and ordered a couple more.


----------



## Southernsaug

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I would venture to guess there was more saugeye taken this spring and summer than normal. Might affect catch rates for the next couple years. I know I’ve never seen so many people fishing as I did this year with the COVID going on. Might be something to
> Consider.


I think you may have hit on something there. I know a couple of my spots got extra pressure all summer and the catch is off there. I usually pick off a few in tailwaters and it's been wayyyy off this fall. Tons of crappie fishermen and they take Saugeye by incidental catch.


----------



## jholbrook

Southernsaug said:


> I think you may have hit on something there. I know a couple of my spots got extra pressure all summer and the catch is off there. I usually pick off a few in tailwaters and it's been wayyyy off this fall. Tons of crappie fishermen and they take Saugeye by incidental catch.


Are you guys hitting tons of shorts this fall? Early this week, I was catching loads of saugeye under 15" in the deep lakes.

Past three weeks, probably been 20 to 1 shorts to keepers.


----------



## Southernsaug

jholbrook, that is my life all summer. Almost all my keeper fish come in early spring and fall


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Found em in a few different areas yesterday and last night. Caught a couple during the day in heavy current on pro shad and a chartreuse 2.75 joshy slow rolling through a rocky area. The fish where tucked behind rocks waiting for bait to pass over.
Took a break an ate about 20 minutes after dark an went back at them armed with a perfectly tuned lime crush rouge. First spot only hit a couple. And they were right at my feet. About 14" off the bank after pausing it there for about 10 seconds.
Walked around this spot a bit to opposite sides of the pinch point and nothing so come back an pop two more the exact same way.
Moved to another spot an one good hit an miss in twenty minutes so off to my last stop of the night. There was a strong wind that had the current moving good. I would cast my rouge across the channel,pull it down an let it drift. I would get hit at the end of my drift as it would swing to the drop off from the bank I was standing on. I wouldn't reel or twitch the bait till the end of the swing. They were stacked in this area pretty good. I love it when I get to leave them biting...


----------



## Kopfjager

Saugeyefisher said:


> Found em in a few different areas yesterday and last night. Caught a couple during the day in heavy current on pro shad and a chartreuse 2.75 joshy slow rolling through a rocky area. The fish where tucked behind rocks waiting for bait to pass over.
> Took a break an ate about 20 minutes after dark an went back at them armed with a perfectly tuned lime crush rouge. First spot only hit a couple. And they were right at my feet. About 14" off the bank after pausing it there for about 10 seconds.
> Walked around this spot a bit to opposite sides of the pinch point and nothing so come back an pop two more the exact same way.
> Moved to another spot an one good hit an miss in twenty minutes so off to my last stop of the night. There was a strong wind that had the current moving good. I would cast my rouge across the channel,pull it down an let it drift. I would get hit at the end of my drift as it would swing to the drop off from the bank I was standing on. I wouldn't reel or twitch the bait till the end of the swing. They were stacked in this area pretty good. I love it when I get to leave them biting...


Way to go! Gonna have to teach me the ways. I'm still batting zero. Might make it out tomorrow. We'll see how it goes. 🤞


----------



## jholbrook

jholbrook said:


> Are you guys hitting tons of shorts this fall? Early this week, I was catching loads of saugeye under 15" in the deep lakes.
> 
> Past three weeks, probably been 20 to 1 shorts to keepers.


Even worse than 20 to 1. I went through 46 shorts between legal saugeye. Thinking this may be a really strong year class


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I have fished alum buckeye and Indian the last 3 weeks and have only caught one short myself. Everything else between 16-19"
One nite watched a friend catch 6 he had 3 barely shorts.


----------



## Kopfjager

Saugeyefisher said:


> I have fished alum buckeye and Indian the last 3 weeks and have only caught one short myself. Everything else between 16-19"


At Buckeye too?!


----------



## river..rat

Alum has been a dink fest for me past couple weeks


----------



## cornucopia2000

Rigid cold, windy, sporadic rain & snow. Last nite had the rare combination of all. Caught 5 and kept 3 good size ones!


----------



## Southernsaug

your tougher than me cornucopia, I salute you fishing last night and you win a medal🥇


----------



## Kopfjager

cornucopia2000 said:


> Rigid cold, windy, sporadic rain & snow. Last nite had the rare combination of all. Caught 5 and kept 3 good size ones!


It seemed like the perfect time to catch a fish, yet here I am, still a fat zero on eyes. I had to get out in the snow. I went down to the Philo Bridge at around 6 stayed for about an hour. I'm just gonna go buy some fish off of fishslim next time.


----------



## jholbrook

Kopfjager said:


> It seemed like the perfect time to catch a fish, yet here I am, still a fat zero on eyes. I had to get out in the snow. I went down to the Philo Bridge at around 6 stayed for about an hour. I'm just gonna go buy some fish off of fishslim next time.


I think my first winter chasing saugeye was 2016. It took me a while--probably three months--to catch my first winter saugeye. In that time, I caught two musky and lost the biggest channel cat I've ever seen--it absolutely clobbered a Rogue in December. A lot of the guys on here have been chasing saugeye for years, refining techniques and learning locations. I've bumped into guys that fish nightly and hit two or more bodies of water per day.

Most of us part-time saugeye fishermen struggle at least part of the time. You'll find some saugeye if you keep at it. They're out there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Kopfjager said:


> It seemed like the perfect time to catch a fish, yet here I am, still a fat zero on eyes. I had to get out in the snow. I went down to the Philo Bridge at around 6 stayed for about an hour. I'm just gonna go buy some fish off of fishslim next time.


Ya unfortunately that's saugeye fishing. My first few years chasing them in fall an winter was tufff.... I still remember my first really good winter nite! I felt pretty good going into the winter with a decent fall catching a few here an there. The season before I blanked more then I caught. So hitting a few on a trip felt good. Then winter rolled around an I decided to fish on Xmas night. I had never really fished this deep into the winter so I was skeptical. I ended up going like 13 for 14 in just a couple hours and was on could nine for WEEKS. That night gave me soooo much confidence going forward. Especially with working stickbaits at night in cold water. 
Just remember the more you go the more you learn the more you learn the more you catch.
Heading out myself in a few hours to look for open water an hopefully big fish bites!


----------



## Kopfjager




----------



## Craw-dad

BTT because the time is coming. Although I cant get swing of this stick throwing stuff as well as some of you. I get no action and always switch back to joshys or rattles. GOOD LUCK


----------



## fishslim

Well guys were asking about my latest virtual seminar on Columbus fishing expo. Was not sure i would get a recorded version but was sent one.

So started a You Tube Channel called Fishslim Troy Becker and I posted it there with all my other seminars in the play list section. Will be adding more how to videos for Saugeye as well as multi species. So latest Video is about Cold water Dead sticking Jerkbaits. And Using Swimbaits high in the water column. Hope it gives you some new things to think about. It is time to get out and do what is found in this video. Here is link


https://youtube.com/channel/UC2Lslbx13PcCRwSPxf4HbxA


Tight lines Be safe!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Watched it really good technical information. Couple things I wasn't sure of which were answered. Ty


----------



## fishslim

Hit Indian other day around evening spawn is still happening. This full moon will likely be dump time for most of the females that have not spawned.

Been testing a Berkley Hit Stick #13 in size. And been having very good success with it.























It is a balsa style bait but in hard plastic so it does float. I wrapped lead on the shanks of trebles and got it tuned to stay in place in water column.

Was slow start to evening but just at dark I landed 4 of 6 all on the Hit stick. They were liking just under ther surface and moved quickly then paused most all hits were on pause and were head first choking the bait.

Bite slowed and after it settled awhile I hit another spot they were waiting. Was casting the hit stick out past the lighted area into the darker area. They were blasting it on the pause before bait would get to lighted area.

Landed 12 more there with a couple nice girls I let go. So just don't always fish the lighted areas of spots many times the outer edge of the light is where your saugeyes are roaming. Tight lines everyone. And still tune those baits there still loving it on the pause.

Check out my quick video on tuning the Berkley Hit Stick. At my You Tube Channel Fishslim Troy Becker. Please subscribe and will be posting more videos soon.


----------



## TClark

I bought 3 of them from Cabelas and they have a beautiful finish that's for sure!!
Can't wait to be able to give em a go.

Thanks for all you post and share with us Troy, it's much appreciated!!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Went out a few times last week above the dam at alum. Got skunked each time and saw the same three guys staking out the "trench" where all the fish are sitting. Went out to try find new spots to no avail. It's been definitely frustrating to say the least.

I'm tempted to give Hoover a try for some saugeye that are not as pressured or maybe skip saugeye and jump straight to crappie.


----------



## jholbrook

Snookhunter52 said:


> Went out a few times last week above the dam at alum. Got skunked each time and saw the same three guys staking out the "trench" where all the fish are sitting. Went out to try find new spots to no avail. It's been definitely frustrating to say the least.
> 
> I'm tempted to give Hoover a try for some saugeye that are not as pressured or maybe some crappie.


I picked up a few small males a big female last week. Thought I had something figured out. Wrong. I haven't caught one since.


----------



## Snookhunter52

jholbrook said:


> I picked up a few small males a big female last week. Thought I had something figured out. Wrong. I haven't caught one since.


Agreed, it's been tough. I think it's partly because the water level is low and fishing pressure has been higher than previous years.


----------



## Silver Fox 23

Snookhunter52 said:


> Agreed, it's been tough. I think it's partly because the water level is low and fishing pressure has been higher than previous years.


Seems like the pressure was crazy last year as well. Some say its because more got interested in fishing during the pandemic. Who knows? I just know I saw a ton more fishermen last year on the lake. Well that and more pleasure boaters for sure.


----------



## jholbrook

Snookhunter52 said:


> Agreed, it's been tough. I think it's partly because the water level is low and fishing pressure has been higher than previous years.


For me, early spring is always tough at Alum. There is the one spot everyone knows about and, like you said, finding new spots is hit and miss. Mostly miss.


----------



## bubbster

Thanks to fishslim and all the others on here! You all have given me tips on Saugeye . Caught my first four today fishing a jig at Pleasant hill lake. Only one keeper at 15.25 inches. Also got a Fish Ohio Carp at 28.25 inches. Appreciate all the help guys. Gotta get a bigger and more varied collection going. The 1/8th ounce were just enough, but gotta get some heavier.


----------



## ristorap

What type of line are you using for the stick baits?


----------



## Snookhunter52

I use mostly braid with a 3 foot fluoro leader because you're able to feel the lighter bites better. You're also able to cast farther with braid which can be important when you're fishing from the face of a dam or a flat to reach those fish that are farther out. I only use mono when the air temp is near freezing so I don't have to worry about my guides freezing. I know you can soak braid in oil to avoid this problem but I'm honestly too lazy for that haha.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

ristorap said:


> What type of line are you using for the stick baits?


Braid is a must, I also use 3 foot of fluro leader. Need a stiffer tipped rod to really snap the bait from a slack line.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

10# power pro straight to a snap. With med light fast action spinning rods. Seems to do alright for me


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I will admit. Every once in a while like mid summer or mid winter the water I fish will get really really clear an I will use a floro leader. Especially during the day. 
Otherwise I don't find it necessary.
I don't think there is anything wrong with doing so either. The only downfall imo is you have more places to fail because of more knots.


----------



## Snookhunter52

I definitely agree with avoiding using a leader to lessen the chance of a knot failure. I use uni knots to tie on leaders and I have yet to have any of them fail. The only reason I use leaders is because I usually buy high vis braid on Amazon because it's usually the line that goes on sale during the off-season. I usually fish areas that are full of rocks and fluoro usually doesn't fray as easily as braid. It's also easier for me to see when fluoro is damaged than braid. I can never tell when braid is damaged until it's dry. But I feel there's really no right or wrong answer. It mostly comes down to what you're most comfortable with. Even the Lindner brothers fight over which is better.


----------



## Gottagofishn

+1 on the braid. It is so sensitive you can feel them thinking about striking.
I also went to bright yellow Power Pro this year, I can see my line again! 3 or 4’ floro leader for me.


----------



## DennisMele

You can also take a black sharpie and color a few feet of the yellow braid into black.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn

DennisMele said:


> You can also take a black sharpie and color a few feet of the yellow braid into black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the things I love most about this site. Folks suggest things I would never think of!
Thanks OGF’rs.


----------



## Snookhunter52

It definitely sounds like a great way to camouflage high vis line. I know spectra and dacron are fairly resistant to chemical breakdown but still I'm always a little wary about getting any type of oil base solvents (such as ones found in sharpies and WD-40) near braided fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Bout time for this page to start moving again. Hope to see some action on here the few months! This is my last weekend of baseball. Then there's some catching up to do around the house. But within a week or so I'll be ready to start hitting it hard! And I can not wait! As much as I love coaching my son. I think we are both ready for a tiny little break. And I know I'm ready to start fishing more then a couple hours a week!


----------



## Snookhunter52

You think the season will start next week? I think I might try fishing the creeks and rivers first. I have a feeling the saugeye will start getting into their fall patterns in those areas first. I might try fishing alum and Hoover in about 3 weeks if the weather continues to stay cool. My ankle is healing up well and I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I mean for some I'm sure it's already started. They gotta eat....
But in all reality for me. The true fall bite don't seem to really pick up until late October early November. 
But I believe your thinking is right on for the rivers. Get attem man!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Personally, this time of year I start watching water temp closely. My best daytime fishing trips in the fall generally happen as the temp falls into the 50’s through the mid 40’s. By then night fishing is starting to get hot.
As much as I love early spring fishing my most memorable trips take place in the mid to lower 50’s in the fall (usually after a hard frost or freeze). Great fishing, beautiful scenery and fewer folks out boating.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Snookhunter52 said:


> You think the season will start next week? I think I might try fishing the creeks and rivers first. I have a feeling the saugeye will start getting into their fall patterns in those areas first. I might try fishing alum and Hoover in about 3 weeks if the weather continues to stay cool. My ankle is healing up well and I'm getting excited!!!


I’m sure most are aware, but yes, smaller, shallower water or flowages cool faster and can provide that legendary fall fishing we are looking for. And current or current edges become key in location. Of course it is throughout the year but it seems especially important in the fall.


----------



## Creek Warrior

Hit the lake last night, and for the first time in several months I was able to catch a few 15” -17” from the bank, the shorts were still mixed in! Let them all go back swimming but my curiosity of the recent cooler weather could not resist checking to see if things were getting started. I think good things and some colds hands are on there way!


----------



## Southernsaug

tried it last night as well. One keeper and one short. Still needs to cool a bit but getting close


----------



## fishslim

Shallower lakes are showing more activity. Last night hit 9 on Sticks worked quick with very brief pauses. New Joshy was getting enhaled on a slow steady retrieve. Long way to go if days keep in 80's.

2 nights ago Alum was more bass then eyes but 3 fat 17" hit jerk almost steady reeled with twitch every now an then.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

fishslim said:


> Shallower lakes are showing more activity. Last night hit 9 on Sticks worked quick with very brief pauses. New Joshy was getting enhaled on a slow steady retrieve. Long way to go if days keep in 80's.
> 
> 2 nights ago Alum was more bass then eyes but 3 fat 17" hit jerk almost steady reeled with twitch every now an then.


What are some tips you have for an hour after the sun goes down? That seems to be my weak spot that I really want to improve, I can get them all day till about an 1/2 hour after dark then they disappear for me.


----------



## Southernsaug

Really getting a slow start this fall. Usually by now we are hitting several, but so far it's only been one or two here and there. Last night I had three bites and caught two, a 21.5" and a 17".


----------



## fishless

Southernsaug said:


> Really getting a slow start this fall. Usually by now we are hitting several, but so far it's only been one or two here and there. Last night I had three bites and caught two, a 21.5" and a 17".


Water temp was still 70 yesterday so I think we have a few weeks yet !


----------



## Southernsaug

It's picking up a bit. My buddy and I hit 6 last night from 16-21" and I went back this morning and hit two 17 & 20". All on flicker shads jerked 2-3 times and paused about a second.


----------



## HappySnag

i am experimenting tooning stick bait for lest 2 years HJ#14 and P 10 with light inline hooks,size 2/0,3/0,4/0,replajsing the treble hooks,i am very happy with hook up,if i had hit the fish is coming out,and at night i do not need light to take fish out from net,it is that simple.
if i like to suspend lure i have to put 3 hooks on,if i do not need perfect suspend i use only 2 hooks,it work perfect never had demiged inline hook,i hit 30" catfish and steelie,the hooks are good.
everything work good,now only testing if the hook on tail should be point up or down for best hook up.
gess what? i was posting abouth the inline hooks last 2 years,i went troling on erie yesturday and guy pull out brand new lure rapala for salt water and it had the same hooks what i am testing.
they are perfect for spoons.
i had HJ#14 with 4/0 inline hook on tail and hit 13" eye on that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

HappySnag said:


> i am experimenting tooning stick bait for lest 2 years HJ#14 and P 10 with light inline hooks,size 2/0,3/0,4/0,replajsing the treble hooks,i am very happy with hook up,if i had hit the fish is coming out,and at night i do not need light to take fish out from net,it is that simple.
> if i like to suspend lure i have to put 3 hooks on,if i do not need perfect suspend i use only 2 hooks,it work perfect never had demiged inline hook,i hit 30" catfish and steelie,the hooks are good.
> everything work good,now only testing if the hook on tail should be point up or down for best hook up.
> gess what? i was posting abouth the inline hooks last 2 years,i went troling on erie yesturday and guy pull out brand new lure rapala for salt water and it had the same hooks what i am testing.
> they are perfect for spoons.
> i had HJ#14 with 4/0 inline hook on tail and hit 13" eye on that.


Very nice! I am going going to purchase some and rig up a few for this season an try it out. I release a lot of my fish so I like the idea. 

Southernsaug,
Way to get attem!!!


----------



## BrandonMiller526

The weather forecast sucks! Got 1 keeper and 3 shorts at Indian on a jerk last night. Lowest temp in the two week forecast is 55 😭


----------



## Snookhunter52

Yes at this rate we're looking at early to mid November before the fishing will start to heat up.


----------



## 1basshunter

BrandonMiller526 said:


> The weather forecast sucks! Got 1 keeper and 3 shorts at Indian on a jerk last night. Lowest temp in the two week forecast is 55 😭


Try a vibe or a redeye shad it’s been working for me lately.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

1basshunter said:


> Try a vibe or a redeye shad it’s been working for me lately.


Almost impossible on Indian right now.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Looking like a cool down is on its way this weekend and appears it'll stay that way. One solid week of these cool temperatures should put us in business for rivers and the shallow lakes. Hopefully the saugeye the deeper lakes will start going into their fall patterns beginning in November. Can't wait!


----------



## Snookhunter52

By the way, I have managed to get out and fish a few times since breaking my leg. I caught this fish at Alum on a trap bait in less than a foot of water chasing silversides. It's crazy cuz all the fish I have been catching are still in their summer patterns and it's mid October! Wild year! Another crazy thing I witnessed is a buddy of mine caught this huge carp on a soft jerkbait (legit hooked him in the mouth). Apologize for the late post too.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Managed to get out again last night. I fished a couple spots in along a wind blown shoreline. I caught one nice 20 incher nestled inside boat ramp on a clown big joshy. Then caught a short while my buddy caught a FAT muskie on 10# test. Everytime I think I've bested him, he always managed to get lucky 😂


----------



## Snookhunter52

Tonight was my best outing in a long time. Managed to catch 8 saugeye with 2 shorts. The largest was 19.5" with the smallest right at 15". I also managed to catch a decent sized white bass that was about 12". All the fish were caught with a clown 3.25 joshy along a windswept shoreline. The fall saugeye season is officially here


----------



## Workingman

Snook, deep lake or shallow? I caught 2 on separate mornings at alum right at 15". They both went back in as it was the start of the workday! In a week or. 2, I'll put a cooler in my van! Haha


----------



## Snookhunter52

I've been only fishing deep lakes this year. Both Indian and buckeye are too far out of the way for me to fish. I've been picking days when the wind was good (10-15 mph) which has help draw some of the bigger fish closer to shore. Has anybody else been having any luck?


----------



## samo13

Went out Wednesday, caught 2 off a wind blown point. Made a move and found a big wind push into structure with slick water on the back side. Pulled 6 eyes, and a crappie in 1/2hr. Wind slowed and bite did as well. One on a vibe and the rest on Swims,1/8oz slow retrieve. The weather looks like it’s finally going to cool down!


----------



## Craw-dad

Last night got 1 on first cast. 4 in an hr and shut off. Moved a couple times and the wind picked up a little, about midnight blowing straight at me but only got 1 more. All on rogue purple darter. I've had more 15"-16" fish than shorts this fall and nothing over 18". Deep lake from bank.


----------



## 1basshunter

Yesterday after work using a redeye shad and a new type of vibe plus lost a few and got some dinks. Using a slow steady retrieve


----------



## Craw-dad

Im sure its in the previous pages but what your thoughts on lake turn over and near shore fish? With the current water temps and cold nights its approaching. Gonna give it another shot maybe thurs and fri as long as i can stay away from work
GL


----------



## Snookhunter52

The cool down was so gradual this year I don't think we'll be experiencing a true turnover. It appears the lakes slowly cooled and eventually were the same temperature top to bottom. They remained that way for quiet awhile.

But to answer your question, I truly believe the bigger fish start to come in shallow once the temps hit the mid 50's. I'm mostly waiting for this high pressure system to pass because there's no wind or rain which is what really gets them going.


----------



## Southernsaug

I agree snookhunter52, I aways do well September and October when temps are still mid 60s to 72, but hit a slow to dead period in November when temps go down to 60+/- 5 degrees. Once we get down to low 50s action picks up considerably until it hits low 40s. We had so much rain the lakes just got mixed all at once with cool water. I think they are set at that now and will just continue to cool top to bottom.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Craw-dad said:


> Im sure its in the previous pages but what your thoughts on lake turn over and near shore fish? With the current water temps and cold nights its approaching. Gonna give it another shot maybe thurs and fri as long as i can stay away from work
> GL


It's funny too,I have read many articles on fishing the turnover. And a lot of them contradict each other. Some saying it takes fish time to adjust. Others saying fish take advantage of what it might do to the bottom debris or how it effects bait fish and might "stun" them. 
I don't have enough experience fishing during an actual turn over to have an opinion. The lakes I fish don't normally have one,or I'm fishing rivers/creeks. But i agree with what's already been said with the rain and gradual cool down. And fish are currently being caught in the deep lakes. I wouldn't even consider it and just get out an try to find you some. 
Good luck. It's been a pretty good fall so far!


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth

Been a while since I’ve posted, but thought I’d put in a quick saugeye update on here. This thread has taught me a lot over the years, and last Friday was proof. 

I hit a river right before dark with a box full of tuned rogues I had worked on the night before. Conditions were perfect and I had high hopes. This spot is at the head of a run with a nice channel running through it. It acts like a big funnel and the saugeye will stack up and wait for a meal. I cast my jerk baits out, pull them down a bit and begin working a twitch-twitch-pull type of retrieve with some pauses in between, letting the bait drift through current. The eyes almost always hit on the pause.

I landed 5 saugeye with the biggest at 25” and the runner up at 22” with a few other smaller ones mixed in. What a great night. Hoping to get back out soon. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggerman

Great job them toothy critters are the best.


----------



## Southernsaug

That there is a nice saugeye. Well done


----------



## Snookhunter52

Went out to fish a river tonight since the flow appeared perfect (around 700 cfs) caught 3 nice fish close to 20". I managed to catch several smaller fish as well. All of them came on a size 8 clown x-rap. After catching those fish I tried fishing a J5 and a large berkley hit stick and got several bites but couldn't connect.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Nice job on the rivers guys! I figured we'd see some river action after that rain last week. Hopefully the next month we just keep getting small shots at a time to keep it just right.
Love the xr-8 this time of year! Esp clown and hot steel! With water temps still dropping I plan on throwing the rouge into my rotation this week. An some bright custom huskie jerks if I find any off colored water from the wind/rain.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice job on the rivers guys! I figured we'd see some river action after that rain last week. Hopefully the next month we just keep getting small shots at a time to keep it just right.
> Love the xr-8 this time of year! Esp clown and hot steel! With water temps still dropping I plan on throwing the rouge into my rotation this week. An some bright custom huskie jerks if I find any off colored water from the wind/rain.


I actually started using the smaller x-raps because of one of your past posts. It's definitely a confidence bait.

Unfortunately I can't make it out tonight (used up all of what my wife calls my fishing tokens for the week ) Whether you're fishing a lake or river it should be be prime time fishing tonight. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Creek Warrior

Man, what a miserable day for weather! Buttttt I had a feeling this 20+ MPH west winds and rain/snow mix might just get the saugys fired up. Made 4 stops around the lake and eventually found them positioning themselves at the head of where an area pinches in and creates some current. Normally I catch them on the “other side” of the pinch where the current shoots the baitfish out and the hungry beast wait to ambush. Another bit that was different tonight and was the only way that produced, was rather than working the lure swimming with the current, the fish were only interested if the retrieve was coming cross current and not with or against. Landed 5 fish tonight and kept 3 for dinner tomorrow. 2 were some of the fattest 18”ers that i have ever caught and put up a great fight! I hope a few others got out there tonight and got after them too!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

They starting to get mega obese in the shallow lakes. And despite temps being in the upper 30's fighting for their lives when hooked up. Especially the 18-22" fish. They are fighting reel good


----------



## Snookhunter52

Yes I caught some fish at Hoover last week that were THICK and really thumped my swimbait. A 23" fish hit right at my feet. It scared me so bad I flung him on the rocks like he was a short with my medium light avid


----------



## fishslim

I agree feedback are on..
Had some awesome nights past week m where dead sticking bait really shined.

With cold frigid water in are lakes a well tuned bait has been key. I was at Indian last Monday and a popular spot was with only few people. Water clarity was great and saw shad dying in the slow current. I was there with time to tune some jerkbaits to really stay in place. It was key when bite started I was casting up the channel and pulled bait 6 inches to a foot under surface. Then would let it slowly drift along just dead sticking it.

As it drifted along every now an then I just shook rod alittle to make bait flutter some. The girls were coming up and sucking bait in slowly swimming away with it.
If noting hit on swing of the drift I then just slowly reeled it 4 or 5 cranks then paused 3 or 4 seconds and started reeling again did that till 5 foot from shore then let it sit 5 or 6 seconds and slowly started lifting up out of water. Hit 5 right as started lifting bait. They latched on and woke you up.

There was 5 or 6 others there and throwing untuned baits. I hit over 40 eyes in 4 hours they hit 12 or 13 total.

A guy came over after awhile and asked what was going on. We looked at his bait in water sank quickly. And they were all pumping bait down to bottom.
Fish were suspending eating those dying shad at surface. So they were fishing under the fish and working baits back way to fast. I fixed his bait showed him how to make it suspend. Then told him to cast out one short pull and keep rod tip up and allow bait to drift with current. His second cast he got one. And shook his head.
I will post later my Thanksgiving night slugfest I had later. Here was the 6 Saugeye I kept this night.


----------



## Craw-dad

Are you telling us he got a first hand lesson on the tune and the action? Some of you on here are a wealth of knowledge and the best part, not shy to share and shorten the curve. Don't believe I have ever ran into any of you on the banks. Look at the views there are a lot of us listening. 

GL


----------



## jiggerman

The Saugeye Legend back on the forum!! Sweet stringer!!!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Managed to get a couple larger fish at a deep Central Ohio lake tonight. Caught the 22" right at my feet on a tuned clown smithwick. Then caught a 21" in deeper water on a 2.75" slush joshy.

Anybody else been out lately?


----------



## Workingman

I hit alum for a couple of hours tonight. Only 2 fish, 1 short on a jerk, 1 16" on swim. Better than a hot stick in the eye!


----------



## codger

Struck out Monday night at the Cheshire bridge area of Alum then headed to the New Galena ramp. Only got to fish there for maybe an hour before I got called away. Wasn't having any luck anyway. Talked to a guy there who said he had caught 3 in the 14" range earlier that night and then the bite stopped. Made it back to Alum on Wednesday evening and caught a 14" right at sunset. Okay, maybe I'm starting to figure this out. My first saugeye while actually targeting them. Alas, that was it. Had a couple more bumps but that's all. Talked to another guy there who showed me the probably 22-23", 6 1/2 lb saugeye he caught. He was throwing a chartreuse Smithwick and caught a 13-14" while we talked.
The water was pretty clear and I was using Spiderwire braid, so I'm wondering if maybe I need to use a leader that's not so visible? I was throwing a variety of stickbaits in black/chrome, silver/blue, clown, chartreuse, orange/green. I had tuned most to suspend, others to a slow rise.


----------



## fishslim

Cold Front Conditions North East winds. Can make for very tough bite. 
Took me 3 spots to find them and how they were setting up.
Did a after video talking about where and how they wanted the Berkley Hit Stick. 

































































Please like and Subscribe. 😊👍
The 3 bigger girls i am holding were all quickly put back after picture. 23" and 2 ar 21"
Kept 6 from 17 to 20. Key was to keep moving around thinking about where NE Wind would be pushing water and bait. After slowed at this spot I tried my 4rth spot I had planned to hit. Nice current a few baitfish. There the redhead clown Smithwick hit 2 about 17". Then headed home. 

These fish were eating good in the light rain. It stopped so fid they. Tight lines


----------



## Snookhunter52

codger said:


> Struck out Monday night at the Cheshire bridge area of Alum then headed to the New Galena ramp. Only got to fish there for maybe an hour before I got called away. Wasn't having any luck anyway. Talked to a guy there who said he had caught 3 in the 14" range earlier that night and then the bite stopped. Made it back to Alum on Wednesday evening and caught a 14" right at sunset. Okay, maybe I'm starting to figure this out. My first saugeye while actually targeting them. Alas, that was it. Had a couple more bumps but that's all. Talked to another guy there who showed me the probably 22-23", 6 1/2 lb saugeye he caught. He was throwing a chartreuse Smithwick and caught a 13-14" while we talked.
> The water was pretty clear and I was using Spiderwire braid, so I'm wondering if maybe I need to use a leader that's not so visible? I was throwing a variety of stickbaits in black/chrome, silver/blue, clown, chartreuse, orange/green. I had tuned most to suspend, others to a slow rise.


There are some guys that say it's okay to tie braid straight to the snap and they still catch fish. I personally feel more confident when I'm using a fluorocarbon leader. I also go heavier than most guys, I'm using 15 lbs fluoro and up to 30 lbs fluoro in bigger rivers and lake Erie. My thinking is if it's not murky that water is the clearest it's been all season. There's also fewer fish and those fish are not going to be as active.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

codger said:


> Struck out Monday night at the Cheshire bridge area of Alum then headed to the New Galena ramp. Only got to fish there for maybe an hour before I got called away. Wasn't having any luck anyway. Talked to a guy there who said he had caught 3 in the 14" range earlier that night and then the bite stopped. Made it back to Alum on Wednesday evening and caught a 14" right at sunset. Okay, maybe I'm starting to figure this out. My first saugeye while actually targeting them. Alas, that was it. Had a couple more bumps but that's all. Talked to another guy there who showed me the probably 22-23", 6 1/2 lb saugeye he caught. He was throwing a chartreuse Smithwick and caught a 13-14" while we talked.
> The water was pretty clear and I was using Spiderwire braid, so I'm wondering if maybe I need to use a leader that's not so visible? I was throwing a variety of stickbaits in black/chrome, silver/blue, clown, chartreuse, orange/green. I had tuned most to suspend, others to a slow rise.


It's funny. I just shared a Brian Lat. Post about leaders. And we share the same thought. 
I don't think it matters considering with a jerk bait you have 2-3 sets of trebles hanging off the bait. On jigs a big PC of wire hook poking out its back. And in B.L.'S case the shank of of an offset worm hook coming out a rubber worm and a large sliding sinker.. Not to mention the hardware holding said hooks on all the hard baits.
show up more so then line when looking at your bait in the water. 
With that said, if I'm fishing calm clear water during the day with high bright sun. I might consider a floro leader. Other then that I'm 99.9% of the time using 10# braid with a 00 Berkeley snap tied direct.


----------



## Govbarney

Saugeyefisher said:


> It's funny. I just shared a Brian Lat. Post about leaders. And we share the same thought.
> I don't think it matters considering with a jerk bait you have 2-3 sets of trebles hanging off the bait. On jigs a big PC of wire hook poking out its back. And in B.L.'S case the shank of of an offset worm hook coming out a rubber worm and a large sliding sinker.. Not to mention the hardware holding said hooks on all the hard baits.
> show up more so then line when looking at your bait in the water.
> With that said, if I'm fishing calm clear water during the day with high bright sun. I might consider a floro leader. Other then that I'm 99.9% of the time using 10# braid with a 00 Berkeley snap tied direct.


For me the fluoro leader is more for abrasion resistance than for visibility fears. After I started using the FG knot for the connection, I almost never have knot failures anymore, which used to be my biggest gripe with leaders. Braid just falls apart to easy in my opinion , especially in rivers with all the rocks, and alum with the muscles, and not to mention saugeye teeth, fluoro just stands up better. My only gripe with fluoro is the terminal knot connection, its never as strong as a braid terminal connection. I typically use a palomar knot , but recently I been experimenting with some other knots like the fish-n-fool and the trilene knot with varying success.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Govbarney said:


> For me the fluoro leader is more for abrasion resistance than for visibility fears. After I started using the FG knot for the connection, I almost never have knot failures anymore, which used to be my biggest gripe with leaders. Braid just falls apart to easy in my opinion , especially in rivers with all the rocks, and alum with the muscles, and not to mention saugeye teeth, fluoro just stands up better. My only gripe with fluoro is the terminal knot connection, its never as strong as a braid terminal connection. I typically use a palomar knot , but recently I been experimenting with some other knots like the fish-n-fool and the trilene knot with varying success.


Imo there’s no sense in tying anything other than a palomar knot. It’s about the easiest to tie and doesn’t fail. Other than a loop knot for crappie jigs it’s the only knot I tie to the terminal end. I could maybe see the difficulty with 30# flouro but I would never use that heavy of line. 15# on my casting rods and 17# on my trolling rods. Only reason I use that heavy is to straighten out hooks when I get snagged.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Govbarney said:


> For me the fluoro leader is more for abrasion resistance than for visibility fears. After I started using the FG knot for the connection, I almost never have knot failures anymore, which used to be my biggest gripe with leaders. Braid just falls apart to easy in my opinion , especially in rivers with all the rocks, and alum with the muscles, and not to mention saugeye teeth, fluoro just stands up better. My only gripe with fluoro is the terminal knot connection, its never as strong as a braid terminal connection. I typically use a palomar knot , but recently I been experimenting with some other knots like the fish-n-fool and the trilene knot with varying success.


I get that. And I'm never going to say one way is right an the other way isn't. What works best for you is what's right.
With that said I've never had a fish break me off using straight braid. And very rarely retie. Esp when it's cold. I have one rod with the same line and snap(my primary stick bait rod) from 2 seasons ago. 10# power pro is pretty bullet proof imo....
And I take that back. I had what I believe to be a Pike bite me off clean on the hit a couple years ago using braid. But I don't run across many of them. And only run across muskie the dozen times I might hit alum during the Coldwater season...

I have said before thought. One reason I will tie on a leader. Is when I know I'm going to be casting and hopping blades or ripnraps all day. The stiffer floro/mono blade helps eliminate the hooks of the bait tangling with the line. 

If you think it's going to help you do it. Or atleast try it. It's not going to hurt... 

And Mike I agree, if I can tie a Palomar knot,I'm tieing a Palomar knot. It has never failed me!


----------



## codger

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll stick with the no leader approach and just keep trying different presentations. If I never figure these saugeye out, at least I'll be getting plenty of fresh air. Tried again tonight but only got cold feet and fingers. Didn't feel bad though because none of the handful of guys fishing the same cove caught anything either.


----------



## jholbrook

Do any of you use the uniknot? It's the only knot I use.

Been picking up a few with my buddies lately. This time of year, do you guys find the bite is limited to short windows?

If so, does the timing stay pretty consistent day to day?


----------



## Snookhunter52

I'll switch baits every 10 to 15 minutes unless it gets bit but if I go another 5 to 10 minutes without a bite I'll switch again. It's also good to fish different parts of the water column until you start catching fish especially when you're fishing in deeper water. I also change spots every 30 to 45 minutes if I don't catch anything.

Yes, I use uni knots for tying leaders.


----------



## jholbrook

Snookhunter52 said:


> I'll switch baits every 10 to 15 minutes unless it gets bit but if I go another 5 to 10 minutes without a bite I'll switch again. It's also good to fish different parts of the water column until you start catching fish especially when you're fishing in deeper water. I also change spots every 30 to 45 minutes if I don't catch anything.
> 
> Yes, use uni knots for tying leaders.


Agreed. The ones above came from high in the water column, even had eyes chase lures out of the water. Nothing doing along the bottom.

There was, like, 30 minutes of chaos, then you wouldn't know there was a fish in the water. I've run into this before, just wondering if you had a good bite from, say, 800-830, would you expect that to be the best time the next few days? Or, as always seems to be the case with these fish, is it completely unpredictable?


----------



## Snookhunter52

As it gets colder bite windows will become shorter with less frequency which makes sense because fish are ectotherms. Their metabolism will slow down plus shad are easier to catch this time of year cuz they're dying. It also depends on the lake, I usually fish alum early in the season which seems to have shorter bite windows especially in pressured areas but then move to a lake that has a longer bite window but has few fish.


----------



## jholbrook

Snookhunter52 said:


> As it gets colder bite windows will become shorter with less frequency which makes sense because fish are ectotherms. Their metabolism will slow down plus shad are easier to catch this time of year cuz they're dying. It also depends on the lake, I usually fish alum early in the season which seems to have shorter bite windows especially in pressured areas but then move to a lake that has a longer bite window but has few fish.


Are the times for these bite windows somewhat consistent day to day?


----------



## Snookhunter52

If it's just a normal day with no rain and a consistent wind (5-10 mph) then yes. But there are times when it will start to rain or the wind will pick up. The bite may stay turned on as long as the rain or wind doesn't quit but if it turns off so does the bite in most cases.


----------



## Southernsaug

Snookhunter52 said:


> As it gets colder bite windows will become shorter with less frequency which makes sense because fish are ectotherms. Their metabolism will slow down plus shad are easier to catch this time of year cuz they're dying.


This plus when you consider the slower metabolism they don't digest food as fast or burn calories as fast. So they eat a single big shad or maybe two or three smaller ones and they will be a day at least, or more digesting it. So they don't feed nearly as often. Sometimes they may not feed for a 2-3 day period, if they gorge themselves. Anoother point is the caloric requirement for the larger older fish is less per weight then a yoy or yearling Saugeye that is growing fast. All this boils down to sporadic and short feeding periods.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Southernsaug said:


> This plus when you consider the slower metabolism they don't digest food as fast or burn calories as fast. So they eat a single big shad or maybe two or three smaller ones and they will be a day at least, or more digesting it. So they don't feed nearly as often. Sometimes they may not feed for a 2-3 day period, if they gorge themselves. Anoother point is the caloric requirement for the larger older fish is less per weight then a yoy or yearling Saugeye that is growing fast. All this boils down to sporadic and short feeding periods.


For the most part you're right but there are times when reproductively mature fish will need higher caloric intake than normal which is when they are developing sperm or eggs. Larger fish will consume more calories to promote reproductive growth (vs somatic growth in smaller fish). This time of year the big females already bursting with eggs mainly because they ramp up their feeding starting in November which is why we catch more and bigger females this time of year.


----------



## Southernsaug

snookhunter, that is true but I believe that cycle actually starts sooner than November for much of Ohio. The metabolism still is slows a lot once water temps get in the 40s. That doesn't mean that the big girls don't eat, they do. Typically gametes are developed during the fall and winter up to cold water conditions (40 degrees and less). Once they have built enough store of fat they shut down and feed more for maintenance. This happens differently for each age group, so it may seem strung out over a longer period. The health and quantity of these gametes is dependent on over-all health of the brood fish and is as much a function of how well they fed all summer. Fegundity is a factor related to over all health, but key nutrients enhance this. That is why I believe they target larger prey to get those extra nutrients. Big shad are high in fat more so then invertibrates. That's why we see them slamming big crank baits when you think they would be eating smaller. That is why the smaller fish are not as prevalent in the catch now, they are in maintenance mode. I don't thinks it's as much a matter of them eating more ( a higher percentage of their body weight) as it is them eating better or different. In simple terms they don't feed as often. They will build this store of nutrients up until just prior to spawn when they shut down. You'll see a prespawn surge of feeding for energy as they move to spawning areas and actually begin to spawn. Post spawn stress usually sees them in recovery mode for a few days and then put on the food bag to rebuild.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Southernsaug said:


> snookhunter, that is true but I believe that cycle actually starts sooner than November for much of Ohio. The metabolism still is slows a lot once water temps get in the 40s. That doesn't mean that the big girls don't eat, they do. Typically gametes are developed during the fall and winter up to cold water conditions (40 degrees and less). Once they have built enough store of fat they shut down and feed more for maintenance. This happens differently for each age group, so it may seem strung out over a longer period. The health and quantity of these gametes is dependent on over-all health of the brood fish and is as much a function of how well they fed all summer. Fegundity is a factor related to over all health, but key nutrients enhance this. That is why I believe they target larger prey to get those extra nutrients. Big shad are high in fat more so then invertibrates. That's why we see them slamming big crank baits when you think they would be eating smaller. That is why the smaller fish are not as prevalent in the catch now, they are in maintenance mode. I don't thinks it's as much a matter of them eating more ( a higher percentage of their body weight) as it is them eating better or different. In simple terms they don't feed as often. They will build this store of nutrients up until just prior to spawn when they shut down. You'll see a prespawn surge of feeding for energy as they move to spawning areas and actually begin to spawn. Post spawn stress usually sees them in recovery mode for a few days and then put on the food bag to rebuild.


Thank you for giving us more insight on the biology of saugeye and the reason behind their change in feeding habits as the water cools. I am always glad that we have somebody with as much background as you on the forum. 

In my last reply I was just making sure that there weren't any misunderstandings with some of the less experienced saugeye anglers that it's all down hill from here and that saugeye fishing isn't very good now. You're definitely going to catch less quantity but the quality you catch this time of year is close to what you catch during pre-spawn. As much as I would like to have all the saugeye to myself, I can't come to terms with steering guys away from potentially catching a fish of lifetime.

With that said tomorrow night looks like it's going to be pretty good.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Snookhunter52 said:


> Thank you for giving us more insight on the biology of saugeye and the reason behind their change in feeding habits as the water cools. I am always glad that we have somebody with as much background as you on the forum.
> 
> In my last reply I was just making sure that there weren't any misunderstandings with some of the less experienced saugeye anglers that it's all down hill from here and that saugeye fishing isn't very good now. You're definitely going to catch less quantity but the quality you catch this time of year is close to what you catch during pre-spawn. As much as I would like to have all the saugeye to myself, I can't come to terms with steering guys away from potentially catching a fish of lifetime.
> 
> With that said tomorrow night looks like it's going to be pretty good.


That's kinda why I live by the go when you can go rule. You NEVER truly know. And I think that's why we all love chasing these fish so much. 
And like you said. For the most part we are not going to see those big number trips like we have throughout the fall. But it can and will happen if you just keep going and learning. 
Even on the ice,there are days you will catch them hand over fist. Sometimes they stick to there "bite windows" for days or even weeks straight then out of nowhere the next time you go out there ain't a fish to be found. Or you catch them literally all night/day long. 
I remember one day in almost mid January a few years ago. A friend and went out early am to try the day bite because the water was a bit dingy. And COLD. It froze over this same night. We fish probably 8 spots from 6am-after lunch. Ate lunch decided to try one more spot we had never fished before. We hit it just right and went on to catch over 50 quality saugeyes between us. Hopping red eye shads back to the bank. Non stop action. We even had a few bigger males squirting sperm as we landed them(no where near time to spawn yet).
You just never know...


----------



## Kyle46n

Govbarney said:


> For me the fluoro leader is more for abrasion resistance than for visibility fears. After I started using the FG knot for the connection, I almost never have knot failures anymore, which used to be my biggest gripe with leaders. Braid just falls apart to easy in my opinion , especially in rivers with all the rocks, and alum with the muscles, and not to mention saugeye teeth, fluoro just stands up better. My only gripe with fluoro is the terminal knot connection, its never as strong as a braid terminal connection. I typically use a palomar knot , but recently I been experimenting with some other knots like the fish-n-fool and the trilene knot with varying success.


I used a palomar for thirty years, andhad random breakoffs with flouro. Went to a single uni about 6 monthsago and zero break offs. The uni doesn’t overlap line, which prevents it from cutting itself


----------



## Southernsaug

Just a little more discussion on feeding habits

It's good to understand what is going on with the fish biologically when trying to catch them. That is part of why we spent time explaining what and how they are eating now. Fish being cold blooded their metabolic processes control their activity. Think about it this way, when it is warm and long daylight summer days you are way more active and burn a lot of calories. Fish move a lot more when it's warm and they burn more calories, plus grow faster. So that Saugeye may go on two, three or more feeding binges a day. Come shorter days and cooler water they slow up and move less. They still eat and may eat as much but don't do it as often. The big ole gals need to store up for egg maturation and eventually spawning. They switch to diets that provide this, as we discussed earlier. Think about this as well, come winter we stay inside more and still eat but those same meals we eat all summer will now put 5 pounds of, what we call, holiday fat on us. Same food just less burn. So you can expect it to be harder to hit the bites, but expect when you do it will be good and bigger fish. A lot of a fish's behavior is also controlled by photo-period (length of daylight). Water temps control only so much, when it's time to rest for winter they will do it regardless of temps. I believe part of this seasonal change is fish turning nocturnal. due to shorter days, but also due to water clarity. These critters don't love the light and there are way less things to refract light this time of year. No algae, less dissolved and less suspended solids. 

So the sows are out there and they will bite, but it's going to be a smaller window at less desirable times and they'll be more picky. So don't get discouraged, just adapt and keep going.


----------



## Fishslim OGF

Southernsaug well said!! That i hope will help newer ones understand time frames and seasonal changes come to play on how we decide to fish for them. They will eat but this time of year excites me to get out. Might only be 2 or 3 bites in 2 or 3 hours but they many times are the fat girls were looking for. been sitting back enjoying the read. many well stated posts that should hep ones improve in there chase of the saugeye!!


----------



## Southernsaug

Just got in went for a short fishing trip right at dark. Got one around 21/22" and missed one I had for about two seconds. Came in early becasue I just didn't feel like staying with it. The hit a silver xrap on a short pause.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Went out on Christmas Eve. Santa gave me a new pb for Christmas. Caught a fat 24" fish on a olive ghost hj14. Then caught a 20" fish that inhaled a black diamond j5. These fish only wanted large baits. I did not get any bites on anything smaller than 5". My buddy next to me did not get a single bite mostly because he didn't have anything 5" or bigger. Don't be shy about throwing big baits this time of year. It will pay off big time. 

As I was walking back to my car I saw a dying shad and got to study how it moves. Will try to work my jerkbaits similar to how it was moving next time I head out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> Just a little more discussion on feeding habits
> 
> It's good to understand what is going on with the fish biologically when trying to catch them. That is part of why we spent time explaining what and how they are eating now. Fish being cold blooded their metabolic processes control their activity. Think about it this way, when it is warm and long daylight summer days you are way more active and burn a lot of calories. Fish move a lot more when it's warm and they burn more calories, plus grow faster. So that Saugeye may go on two, three or more feeding binges a day. Come shorter days and cooler water they slow up and move less. They still eat and may eat as much but don't do it as often. The big ole gals need to store up for egg maturation and eventually spawning. They switch to diets that provide this, as we discussed earlier. Think about this as well, come winter we stay inside more and still eat but those same meals we eat all summer will now put 5 pounds of, what we call, holiday fat on us. Same food just less burn. So you can expect it to be harder to hit the bites, but expect when you do it will be good and bigger fish. A lot of a fish's behavior is also controlled by photo-period (length of daylight). Water temps control only so much, when it's time to rest for winter they will do it regardless of temps. I believe part of this seasonal change is fish turning nocturnal. due to shorter days, but also due to water clarity. These critters don't love the light and there are way less things to refract light this time of year. No algae, less dissolved and less suspended solids.
> 
> So the sows are out there and they will bite, but it's going to be a smaller window at less desirable times and they'll be more picky. So don't get discouraged, just adapt and keep going.


And imo the best thing about this info. It's new to this thread. Something that hasn't been discussed much if any in the many years this thread has been running.


----------



## Snookhunter52

I agree, it's definitely nice to be discussing new content vs rehashing the same questions that keep popping up.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Unfortunately, I got COVID shortly after catching the two fish. Started developing symptoms on Christmas day. Wanted to get out to do some social distancing tonight but still not quite feeling right. Tonight should be pretty good. Let me know if you any of you guys do well. Wishing you guys tight lines!


----------



## fishslim

Colder water jerkbait tip to help stay in the strike zone!

First thing in colder water is put your bait in the water and if it sinks on you. It has to be fixed to suspend or slow rise slowly. Then the pause bite will happen for you. A sinking fast jerkbait in cold water is not moving fast enough to stay in the strike zone properly.

That is my first key thing I tell anyone stickbait fishing. You see me at waters edge ahead of that evening bite. You will see a plano box open with baits laid out. I will adjust anywhere from 4 to 8 baits so they are ready for action. These baits will vary in types anything from smithwicks,husky jerks,xrap to 110 shallower lipped baits like spro Rick clunn or lucky crafts. Also at least 1 p10 large bait for total dead sticking. When it is go time guess what I am confident and ready that my baits are ready to attract the bites we all are waiting for. Always remember to have some light jigs and swimbaits as well. Many time just steady reeling a Big Joshy swimbait steady is the ticket to success if not wanting jerkbaits. Tight lines
Berkley Fishing
Smithwick Lures
Big Joshy Swimbaits
MLambert custom baits

#berkleyhitstick #smithwicklures #jerkbait #saugeye #walleye #nightbite #deadstick #Bigjoshys #swimbait #fishslim #stcroixrods #shimano


----------



## jiggerman

The legend lives on !!! Love ya man !!!


----------



## dculberson

VERY nice.. question for you: do you tie your swimbaits directly to your line or do you use a snap swivel? I've started using a snap swivel instead of cutting the line and re-tying, but didn't know if I'm hurting my chances there.


----------



## 1basshunter

I always use a snap!!! No snaps swivel


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Snaps will give swim baits and jerk baits better action.


----------



## fishslim

I always use snap with swims. And Jerks


----------



## Craw-dad

It's now April and before long all species will have spawned. With all the fry swimming I usually down sizes my baits but have never threw small stickbaits for saugeye. I do have a bunch for smallies in the creek. Do you all stay with 4-5" sticks or down size to 2" or throw other baits?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Craw-dad said:


> It's now April and before long all species will have spawned. With all the fry swimming I usually down sizes my baits but have never threw small stickbaits for saugeye. I do have a bunch for smallies in the creek. Do you all stay with 4-5" sticks or down size to 2" or throw other baits?


My go to stick bait any time of year is the #8 xrap.
But during mid may into June I've seen people do good on the small 2" inch rapala countdowns. Ive never really used the #6 xraps or huskies. But I'm sure they'd work. That time of year most anything works so. And your regular fall winter an early spring jerks will work just fine too. If you happen to fishing during the shad spawn during the day toss out some big stick baits an work em back real erratic. An hang on.


----------



## TClark

Big thing is, ya got to find them to catch them, eh?
Big difference in casting and hoping and casting and knowing you're gonna score.
If ya fish dead water/area, guess what? Ask me, I'm an expert.


----------



## HappySnag

TClark said:


> Big thing is, ya got to find them to catch them, eh?
> Big difference in casting and hoping and casting and knowing you're gonna score.
> If ya fish dead water/area, guess what? Ask me, I'm an expert.


you can find fish,if they are negative mood you will not get any fish.
i cast ooff the rocks in cleveland,wednesday everybody was geting them,
thursday sholder to sholder only 5 fish come out.
friday same spot one fish came out.
you have to put time in any place any spot and you will hit them some day.


----------



## Gottagofishn

HappySnag said:


> you can find fish,if they are negative mood you will not get any fish.
> i cast ooff the rocks in cleveland,wednesday everybody was geting them,
> thursday sholder to sholder only 5 fish come out.
> friday same spot one fish came out.
> you have to put time in any place any spot and you will hit them some day.


This sums it up. You can pick the best moon phase, best conditions and your favorite lure but unless the bait swims by your spot on the shore you will just be out making friends instead of catching fish. But, that’s what we do….


----------



## HappySnag

TClark said:


> Big thing is, ya got to find them to catch them, eh?
> Big difference in casting and hoping and casting and knowing you're gonna score.
> If ya fish dead water/area, guess what? Ask me, I'm an expert.


i fished all week from rocks,right place,right time not even bump ,people catching fish around me,last night got 2,lost one miss 7.
how you can explain that?


----------



## codger

Presentation maybe? Or maybe its like my father always said, 'You're not holding your mouth right'.


----------



## ristorap

HappySnag said:


> i fished all week from rocks,right place,right time not even bump ,people catching fish around me,last night got 2,lost one miss 7.
> how you can explain that?


First - the 2 that you caught how were they hooked? That tells you allot about the bite.
Second - was every one using the same bait and doing the same ?
Third - was the bait same style, size, weight, color ?


----------



## HappySnag

ristorap said:


> First - the 2 that you caught how were they hooked? That tells you allot about the bite.
> Second - was every one using the same bait and doing the same ?
> Third - was the bait same style, size, weight, color ?


i had 3 hard hits,that were 2 eyes and one lost,they hit HJ#14 and simular bait 7 defrent lures last night.
the miss i think was smaler fish or defrent spieces,it was 1 lite tick to line,i set hook 7 times no hook up,or it could be not agresive fish only inspecting the loore..

when i did not catch fish and people were geting them i use same lures same retreve,if sombody geting fish i pay atention to lure and retreve all time.


----------



## ristorap

HappySnag said:


> i had 3 hard hits,that were 2 eyes and one lost,they hit HJ#14 and simular bait 7 defrent lures last night.
> the miss i think was smaler fish or defrent spieces,it was 1 lite tick to line,i set hook 7 times no hook up,or it could be not agresive fish only inspecting the loore..
> 
> when i did not catch fish and people were geting them i use same lures same retreve,if sombody geting fish i pay atention to lure and retreve all time.


HJ#14 -If the bait was down there throat or hooked on front hook it was the right bait and color. On back hook bait was right but not the color. they could have been biting the bait funny. That happens sometimes.

There could have been something different there under the water that was holding the fish.


----------



## HappySnag

ristorap said:


> HJ#14 -If the bait was down there throat or hooked on front hook it was the right bait and color. On back hook bait was right but not the color. they could have been biting the bait funny. That happens sometimes.
> 
> There could have been something different there under the water that was holding the fish.


i change the hooks to inline single hooks,2/0,3/0,4/0,5/0 much beter hooks,but i have some lures with treble for testing.i was thinking i mis them with single hooks,i put the treble hook lures same color and mis them.only fish hooked were on single inline hooks.i was thinking if the fish hit from side the treble will get them.now i am more confident in single inline hooks.
the hooked fish had the lure 1/2 way inside the mouse.
the single inline are much stronger and hold the fish beter and i can take the hooks out from fish and net with out lite in dark.


----------



## TClark

I find it amazing how fish can not get hooked what with the sticky sharp hooks we all try to use...amazing.,


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I think we've all had nights like that. For me it happens mostly with jigs. But have had that occasional night tossing big sticks too... I think the first thought is always fish swiping at the bait. Which I believe to be true. But also think they will do a quick inhale/exhale w/o closing their mouth. If you happen to be at the right angle you might stick it with a hook. If not,good luck! They can be fast. I can see it being even more a problem with those bigger then average lake Erie sized 'eyes...


----------



## odell daniel

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think we've all had nights like that. For me it happens mostly with jigs. But have had that occasional night tossing big sticks too... I think the first thought is always fish swiping at the bait. Which I believe to be true. But also think they will do a quick inhale/exhale w/o closing their mouth. If you happen to be at the right angle you might stick it with a hook. If not,good luck! They can be fast. I can see it being even more a problem with those bigger then average lake Erie sized 'eyes...


my son and I joke around saying no fish can get off the hook better than a saugeye, we have a better hook up ratio using jigs, I believe because they inhale the whole thing. I've seen videos where walleye will swim up and investigate a bait, they just bump into the bait with the side of the head, I bet saugeye do the same thing.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

odell daniel said:


> my son and I joke around saying no fish can get off the hook better than a saugeye, we have a better hook up ratio using jigs, I believe because they inhale the whole thing. I've seen videos where walleye will swim up and investigate a bait, they just bump into the bait with the side of the head, I bet saugeye do the same thing.


Definitely, if I feel it’s probably a keeper it’s net time. Only swing the little guys over the side.


----------



## TClark

Doing good on the night bite at Mosquito a few years back...we were using F11's and man those hooks are a major pain getting out of the net!! 10 - 20 minutes wasted messing with that. SO I bought me a rubber heavy mesh net...no more problems!!


----------



## codger

I broke down and bought myself one to use this year after a channel cat last year tangled my hooks in my old net. Now all I have to do is figure out how to catch a fish large enough to need it.


----------



## HappySnag

TClark said:


> Doing good on the night bite at Mosquito a few years back...we were using F11's and man those hooks are a major pain getting out of the net!! 10 - 20 minutes wasted messing with that. SO I bought me a rubber heavy mesh net...no more problems!!


i change the hooks to single inline's hooks,your prefrence size,2/0,3/0,4/0.
i use regular net.
this week i unhook 30 fish at night never use light,it take me 30 second's to 1 minute unhook the fish and put on stringer.


----------



## Slojoe

fishslim said:


> Got out late this evening hit a rocky area that i have not fished much lately due to wind direction and other fishermen near the spot!! Tonight had basically whole lake to myself except a couple trollers trying to run aground. Was a steady bite all evening with 13 bites on my Blue chrome #12 husky suspender. Caught 11 Saugeyes and a fat 30" catfish. Wow did that hit wake me up!  Ended up keeping 6 nice fat Saugeyes with biggest right at 24" She was pretty fat and blasted husky right at shore by the time i got her in one hook was in her mouth and thought for sure she would come off, but got her on shore and grabbed her as quick as i could. Was pleasantly surprised at water clarity south it was very nice.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

We could literally be a week an away from 55-58 degree water temps! Get the jerkbaits out!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I’m thinkin that’s wishful thinking. Don’t forget when the water does flip there’s a definite dead period. Indian will be lower but I am thinking low 60’s. Alum/Hoover mid to upper 60’s by t next weekend.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Yes, agreed. First lake will be buckeye, which the fall bite would still be two weeks away. Rivers will be the first to turn on since they won't experience a turnover.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Looks like tonight is time for a rainy night limit! Don’t miss out.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Yep, I would be out tonight but I got all my stuff packed up for a trip to Florida. A couple of my buddies are out tonight and they're doing pretty well.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Finally able to get out a few times after not fishing most the summer other than a few quick river/creek smallie trips. 
Found them really good today. From 4-715. Wish I got there earlier. But I'm taking what I get! Sunny and cloudless in clearish water, 70° air temp found them on a really small ledge that sits in 2' of water that runs a drop off to 3 maybe 4'. At first they wanted a glow perch joshy hopped pretty fast and aggressively along the ledge. Than they slowed down a bit so I slowed down my retrieve a little with smaller hops. And they liked that until about 6:15. Then fish started boiling all around me. So I put on a stick bait but don't get hit in a few casts. And with as many fish blowing up I knew fast that wasn't the ticket. Water temps are up still some some daylight left and I noticed the only other person around hit one burning a bait in. So I put on a 1/4 oz red eye shad and reeled it as fast as I could with my rod tip high. Every once in a while pause for the slightest bit. And it was on again. You could see them boil on the bait every hit. Was a fun way to gettem. 
Out of 20+ fish 8 was 16/17". The rest was all the same exact 14-1/2" fish. 
Wish work wasn't calling would love to see what tonight brought with the wind picking up a touch. 
Just goes to show it's not always about nasty weather. Go when you can go....


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Found a snowy jerkbait limit at indian last night, put them all back. The lightest jerkbait bite I’ve experienced could barely even feel a tick, they were just there. This fish was the fattest eye I’ve ever caught in October,


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Got back at it today. This time had a light breeze blowing into my face,a little clearer water and a gazillion shad. Started with the glow perch joshy and caught 4 fish real quick. Lifting and dropping along bottom than that went dry,real quick. Tried different retrieves nothing. Still plenty of shad around,so.e being chased so I put on a 1/4 oz blade and started steady reeling an it was on. Caught 14 more in a little over an hour. Than it slowed down again so I alternate between swim and blade and steady pick off a few more. As it got dark they woke back up! Big time on a x-rap 8 crawled along the surface. Caught another dozen on the stick before having to walk away. When it got dark the wind completely shut down. And I would just cast at shad schools being boiled on.... 
Left them biting but got stuff to do.


----------



## TClark

What a fun evening Saugeyefisher, eh?


----------



## fishslim

Wow Shallow lake water got hot again. And the Saugeye were on 🔥 from just before dark till I left. Big Joshy 3.25 silktruse and black doctored was crushed. Then the Berkley Hit stick did its magic. 

We had perfect north wind that staying blowing all night. Big moon in sky,good size saugeye on the prowl.
Hit 4 spots with fish at all of them.
2 were dead calm but bait allover.

Other 2 spots especially last was nice push of water making current . Had all you look for lighted area with bait and wind chop to keep the eyes active. A mild current pushing thru.
They stacked there and next 2 an half hours was crazy.
They really started hitting the Berkley #11 hit stick.
Key tonight was water temps had risen into upper 50's even was told 60 by a boater.
That made me decide to go back to the tactics we talked about a few weeks ago. Speed the bait up. I was just pulling the bait under surface slow reeling as I did. But i was allowing it to rise to surface. A weighted hit stick did not get touched. But unweighted and rising fast did. 
Ended up over 50 keeper size eyes. But not one bigger then 18.75" hit the bank. Tons of 17 to 18.75 fish caught between the Big Joshy and Hit stick. Big Joshy Swimbaits Berkley Fishing
StcroiXrods Shimano North America Fishing
Spike-It Outdoors
Fishhub
#saugeye #bigjoshyswimbaits #walleye #berkleyhitstick #berkleyfishing #fishermanswarehousecolumbus #swimbait #jerkbait #fishslim #nightbite #swimbait #jigfishing #stcroixrods #shimanoreels #spikeit


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Great night…. Great report Slim!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Another fun night last night in the cold! I even told my buddy after being there 20 minutes without a bite to hang in there it was gonna happen and that I haven't had to many nights in mid November with extreme cold and a cold breeze where I didn't do good. It was spot #2 where we found em. And once we found them and got the bait dialed in it was non stop action the 2 hrs we fished this spot. And things was set to where we would of caught them all night if I could of stayed longer. 
I stopped counting my fish at 23. I was using a full size rouge lime crush that suspended perfectly, casted into a big slack area protected by the wind that was holding a school of shad. 
Only thing missing was the size. But that's been the case all fall for me so far. They was all 14-7/8" up to 19". With maybe 3 or 4 falling in the sub 15" size. And most right at 16".


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> Another fun night last night in the cold! I even told my buddy after being there 20 minutes without a bite to hang in there it was gonna happen and that I haven't had to many nights in mid November with extreme cold and a cold breeze where I didn't do good. It was spot #2 where we found em. And once we found them and got the bait dialed in it was non stop action the 2 hrs we fished this spot. And things was set to where we would of caught them all night if I could of stayed longer.
> I stopped counting my fish at 23. I was using a full size rouge lime crush that suspended perfectly, casted into a big slack area protected by the wind that was holding a school of shad.
> Only thing missing was the size. But that's been the case all fall for me so far. They was all 14-7/8" up to 19". With maybe 3 or 4 falling in the sub 15" size. And most right at 16".


 Good job Bobby


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Last night turned into a rainy night jerks limit!
At first it was a real grind. Lakes 80% ice covered so that takes a way a lot of options. Started at 4 pm and fished 3 spots with out a bite. Drove to opposite side of lake to find more ice. Walked a good 20 minutes an a buddy and I found a stretch of open water with a couple other guys working it already. Found a spot far enough away from them. First hour was dead for us but heard the others land a few so stuck at it. Finally found what they wanted an went 2 for 4. That slowed . So I tried sliding into the spot the other guys was at. But someone else was already there,lol an he made sure to let me know🤣... So I left that area back to one next spot. A channel with ice 1/3 of the way across most of it. First cast hit one. Was able to hit 10 more here in the next hour to end my Thanksgiving traditional outing on a good note in the rain. 
Can't wait to get back out.


----------



## 1basshunter

Fished last night after the game till a little after dusk. Using the suspending redeye shad!!!! Casting it out and then pulling it 5or 6 ft giving it a short pause with a twitch or two they all hit it right when you would start to pull it again.


----------



## Workingman

Nice job basshunter, I'm assuming this is a different bait than the lip less crank red eye shad? (as they sink) have you got a pic of your bait? Just curiuos as to what it is, I may have 1 more empty space in my saugeye box! Haha, thanks in advance


----------



## 1basshunter

Workingman said:


> Nice job basshunter, I'm assuming this is a different bait than the lip less crank red eye shad? (as they sink) have you got a pic of your bait? Just curiuos as to what it is, I may have 1 more empty space in my saugeye box! Haha, thanks in advance


 same ones but mine didn’t sink I did have one that did slow rise and had to put some weight on it to suspend maybe your don’t like you lol


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Workingman said:


> Nice job basshunter, I'm assuming this is a different bait than the lip less crank red eye shad? (as they sink) have you got a pic of your bait? Just curiuos as to what it is, I may have 1 more empty space in my saugeye box! Haha, thanks in advance


They are NOT red eye shads. We’ve had this discussion in the “fall saugeye bite” thread in the central Ohio section. Just a different brand of lipless crank bait not made by strike king and not called red eye shad. Check out post #90 in that thread.


----------



## Workingman

Got it. Thanks mike! Just check it out, those look pretty nice and I'm assuming suspending = less snags! Probably a little weight and slow sink would be best at alum?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Workingman said:


> Got it. Thanks mike! Just check it out, those look pretty nice and I'm assuming suspending = less snags! Probably a little weight and slow sink would be best at alum?


Depends on the night. Some nights it’s slow rise, some nights slow sink is best and some nights that thing better just be able to sit there motionless for minutes 😬. That’s why my Diawa backpack is so heavy!


----------



## 1basshunter

Workingman said:


> Got it. Thanks mike! Just check it out, those look pretty nice and I'm assuming suspending = less snags! Probably a little weight and slow sink would be best at alum?









Hay working man have you ever tried this stuff I use it instead of lead it doesn’t take much and it comes in colors like red, green


----------



## Workingman

I have not, I use the little dots and the lead wire on the hook shanks. I'll have to get a pack and try it. Seems like controlling the depth on those suspending lipless cranks could be challenging with no lip to pull them down to desired depth.
I know fishing buckeye or Indian may not be as crucial, but I'm mainly at alum.
I appreciate all the thoughts and advice. Haven't been out in quite a few weeks, I need to get after it!!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

What’s really fun is when they are in water so skinny the back fins are sticking outta the water. Draggin a stick bait across the water like a top water lure and they are thrashing all over chasing shad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Workingman said:


> I have not, I use the little dots and the lead wire on the hook shanks. I'll have to get a pack and try it. Seems like controlling the depth on those suspending lipless cranks could be challenging with no lip to pull them down to desired depth.
> I know fishing buckeye or Indian may not be as crucial, but I'm mainly at alum.
> I appreciate all the thoughts and advice. Haven't been out in quite a few weeks, I need to get after it!!!


I like to think of it as making the bait stay in place wherever you stop it. Rather than making the bait go deeper. When I add led to a stick bait it's not to get it to run deeper. It's to get to stay at the depth I stop it. It will still only dive as deep as designed....
Unless you add so much weight it sinks than of course it runs deeper. But in MOST cases that is not the case. We are trying to control how fast it rises,or make it stay put... In some cases like Mike said guys like them to sink... I've only had that happen once but I was using a rapala countdown.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> What’s really fun is when they are in water so skinny the back fins are sticking outta the water. Draggin a stick bait across the water like a top water lure and they are thrashing all over chasing shad.


I have yet to see something like that. Hopefully, one day I will. I plan on going out tomorrow night. It looks like it's going to a good one.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Workingman,
Nevermind,lol. I now see you was referring to the lipless cranks Rob's been using...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Soo this is a question for anyone who has bought a decent amount of stick baits recently. 
After 3/4 yrs of not needing to buy any I'm at a point I want to start replacing some. But scared because I've heard plenty of people complain about sinking baits. Some even change up their go to baits. 
I'm fine if they float. But don't want to waste my money on sinking baits. Looking to buy rouges,xraps,and a couple huskies jerks...
Anybody finding any sinking more than the other? The last baits I purchased was Jr rouges and 3 of 4 of them sank.


----------



## Govbarney

I can't recall ever having a X-rap that sinks (new or old) and I use them a probably more then any other lure (mainly for bass , but S-eyez as well). They all tend to have a slow rise , some slower then others. That said I mainly stick to the smaller XR06's and XR08's. So I can't really speak for the larger models.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Saugeyefisher said:


> Soo this is a question for anyone who has bought a decent amount of stick baits recently.
> After 3/4 yrs of not needing to buy any I'm at a point I want to start replacing some. But scared because I've heard plenty of people complain about sinking baits. Some even change up their go to baits.
> I'm fine if they float. But don't want to waste my money on sinking baits. Looking to buy rouges,xraps,and a couple huskies jerks...
> Anybody finding any sinking more than the other? The last baits I purchased was Jr rouges and 3 of 4 of them sank.


Berkley hit sticks will definitely not sink but take more tuning to suspend. I just buy old rogues on eBay. Husky jerks have been good to me.


----------



## 1basshunter

Shimano world minnow I got 25 of them they suspend out of the box about as well as an X-rap hay Bobby next time you are out at the lake and see me just stop by and I will give you one


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I’ve had good luck with Rapala ripstops. Sometimes they sit a little nose heavy so I take the split ring off the nose. Most of my newer smithwicks slow rise. As already mentioned x-raps usually suspend and hit sticks are definitely gonna float. Sometimes takes a lot of lead to make them suspend.


----------



## codger

1basshunter said:


> Shimano world minnow I got 25 of them they suspend out of the box about as well as an X-rap hay Bobby next time you are out at the lake and see me just stop by and I will give you one


At $20 a pop they should fix me breakfast afterwards. Just sayin.


----------



## Creek Warrior

Saugeyefisher said:


> Soo this is a question for anyone who has bought a decent amount of stick baits recently.
> After 3/4 yrs of not needing to buy any I'm at a point I want to start replacing some. But scared because I've heard plenty of people complain about sinking baits. Some even change up their go to baits.
> I'm fine if they float. But don't want to waste my money on sinking baits. Looking to buy rouges,xraps,and a couple huskies jerks...
> Anybody finding any sinking more than the other? The last baits I purchased was Jr rouges and 3 of 4 of them sank.


So I have notice with the mid size jerks like rouge jr and the HJ-10, they all freaking sink right out of the package!! I bought about 10 of the jr. last year and ran into that problem so this I tried the HJ 10 and same thing. I assume the smaller body does not allow enough buoyancy to suspend, or at least that’s my theory. I bought a handful of the HJ 12s and suspending rouges a month back and not a single sinker out of the lot. As I tune them I notice the hj12s take less weight to tune and generally are more consistent in their weight where is the rouges vary quite a bit.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Creek Warrior said:


> So I have notice with the mid size jerks like rouge jr and the HJ-10, they all freaking sink right out of the package!! I bought about 10 of the jr. last year and ran into that problem so this I tried the HJ 10 and same thing. I assume the smaller body does not allow enough buoyancy to suspend, or at least that’s my theory. I bought a handful of the HJ 12s and suspending rouges a month back and not a single sinker out of the lot. As I tune them I notice the hj12s take less weight to tune and generally are more consistent in their weight where is the rouges vary quite a bit.


I don't think it's the size because in the past husky jerk 10 always suspended really well for me. 
But I did have the same experience a year or two with 2 out of 3 Jr rouges I bought sunk like a sinker.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I have had a couple people tell me they have had other qc issues with rouges. And that's a bummer because they are so proven, and that tight belly flash roll with just a slight twitch is deadly..
I will def add some hit sticks to the arsenal. I've always thought x-raps worked well too,with little tuning needed. Glad to hear they still do. I have a few Berkeley cutters but they are more a slash bait like a x-rap. 
Rob, thanks for the offer! Next time I see u out there you'll have to show me how they do!


----------



## HappySnag

i use HJ#14 and i pick planty 12" and 14" eyes on them.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Had a fun night tonight. Struck out in our first 2 spots but the 3rd spot was game on. FlyTyer1 picked up the first one on a clown HJ12. I got hit 3 times in 3 cast on a blue/chrome HJ12 (super light bite). Decided I needed to downsize lures. Forgot my box with HJ10’s so put on a clown X-Rap 08. Bam first 2 cast got 2 fish. FlyTyer1 lost his husky jerk and I gave him a clown RipStop 09. Was pretty fast and furious action for about 20 minutes then the bite slowed down. Ended with 11 keepers between 15 1/2 and 18 1/2”. Couldn’t get that last fish before we had to leave.


----------



## Snookhunter52

I wish I could say the same but I didn't do nearly as well. Went to the more pressured of the two deep water lakes last night and only managed to catch one 17" fish. I was encouraged when l saw that he inhaled my swimbait. While I'm unhooking the fish, a guy with his headlamp turned on comes up. He then proceeds to flash his light directly in the water along with into the eyes of both me and another guy fishing. I then proceeded to educate him that he's killing the bite by doing that. I went to two other spots without any luck. I fished from 5 until 9 pm.

I'll be honest with myself and say that this year has not been a good year for me when it comes to fishing lakes. I spent most of my season trying to find fish in a reservoir was much lower than it was last year and never did find them. I mostly did that to avoid pressure. I'm seriously considering fishing later at night to see if I have more success doing that.


----------



## Craw-dad

I like the later trips with less pressured might go 4 or 5 spots only see 1 or 2 people. Something I don't hear anybody talking about on here, if I know a spot is holding fish and I start there with no luck I will move on and come back in a few hours and know the fish have not been pressured.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Yes, I wanted to come back to the first spot and hope those fish turned back on. I'll definitely have to try that in the future.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Fish4Jesus said:


> In my (expert) opinion those eyes really don’t seem to care about light that much after dark. If they’re not feeding you can basically spotlight them to their hearts-content: they will sit there dead-still, they could care-less.
> 
> Now, when they’re biting the will get somewhat more skiddish (I prefer the term “annoyed” more than anything) and slowly move out of the direct light. However 9/10 you can turn off your light and they will return back to the given area within moments.
> 
> The idea that Saugeye “spook” and abandon a spot due to headlamp activity is highly incorrect: I’ve routinely sight fished Saugeye in gin-clear water after dark with my headlamp, more often than not they could really care less about the light…


I’ve witnessed the complete opposite of your post.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Edited: I argued with an idiot and he beat me with experience! (Delete)


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Edited: I argued with an idiot and he beat me with experience! (Delete)


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Edited: I argued with an idiot and he beat me with experience! (Delete)


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Back on topic, it’s been a dismal Fall for Saugeye for me this year. Buddy and I had one decent day mid Nov. and then they just shutoff since. Couple small dinks since then bout it! Weird……!!!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Fish4Jesus said:


> Maybe you’re on to something! I did try me some 15lb trilene last night, along with one of them “Big Joshy Swimbaits” and I do believe I got a hit! 😂😂😂
> 
> I think I might be getting the hang of this hurr Saugeye bite, I think….



Yes, I think we talked about this a couple weeks ago 😜 I know I could probably go to one of the local flows and catch some (my favorite is deadsticking a size 8 x-rap) but you know there's nothing like the feeling of constantly smacking my head against the wall fishing for fish in lakes 😂



Fish4Jesus said:


> In my (expert) opinion those eyes really don’t seem to care about light that much after dark. If they’re not feeding you can basically spotlight them to their hearts-content: they will sit there dead-still, they could care-less.
> 
> Now, when they’re biting the will get somewhat more skiddish (I prefer the term “annoyed” more than anything) and slowly move out of the direct light. However 9/10 you can turn off your light and they will return back to the given area within moments.
> 
> The idea that Saugeye “spook” and abandon a spot due to headlamp activity is highly incorrect: I’ve routinely sight fished Saugeye in gin-clear water after dark with my headlamp, more often than not they could really care less about the light…


I'm pretty sure I'm seen both happen. I've never seen a saugeye take off like greased lightning but I have seen them slowly retreat to deeper water (at least in lakes). I've sight fished them in rivers using lights. But I've been at spots where it's dark and the bite is great then shuts off when somebody blunders in with their headlamp. I don't think they spook but I think it can give them a good case of lockjaw.


----------



## Snookhunter52

RodsInTheMud said:


> Back on topic, it’s been a dismal Fall for Saugeye for me this year. Buddy and I had one decent day mid Nov. and then they just shutoff since. Couple small dinks since then bout it! Weird……!!!
> View attachment 501148


Is this a certain shallow lake in eastern central Ohio? If so, I heard that there is a lot of 14" in there and you have catch a lot of them before you can catch a limit of legal fish. I have run into a few guys that regularly fish that lake but have gotten frustrated and have started trying to fish some of the deeper lakes.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Snookhunter52 said:


> Yes, I think we talked about this a couple weeks ago 😜 I know I could probably go to one of the local flows and catch some (my favorite is deadsticking a size 8 x-rap) but you know there's nothing like the feeling of constantly smacking my head against the wall fishing for fish in lakes 😂


I’m hip, I gotta force myself to skip the lake a week or two and hit the creek now and then. The bonus is that’s where I catch the most! 🤦🏼‍♂️🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Snookhunter52 said:


> Is this a certain shallow lake in eastern central Ohio? If so, I heard that there is a lot of 14" in there and you have catch a lot of them before you can catch a limit of legal fish.


Could very well be same lake, you definitely gotta work your way thru the dinks for a few quality fish! Still never really had the creek shutoff on me like this in the Fall! Maybe this cold snap’ll change things!


----------



## SexySaugeyeGuy

RodsInTheMud said:


> Edited: I argued with an idiot and he beat me with experience! (Delete)


😂


----------



## Snookhunter52

Went to three spots last night before the "blizzard" of 2022. First went to Hoover with no luck (anybody else having problems fishing at Hoover this year?) Went to another lake caught 2 fish at two spots with a clown smithwick. Met crawdad the last hour fishing. One was 16" and the other was 17".


----------



## Kskate86

Haven't fished Hoover in a long time. But Buckeye seems to produce pretty well.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Saugeyefisher said:


> Soo this is a question for anyone who has bought a decent amount of stick baits recently.
> After 3/4 yrs of not needing to buy any I'm at a point I want to start replacing some. But scared because I've heard plenty of people complain about sinking baits. Some even change up their go to baits.
> I'm fine if they float. But don't want to waste my money on sinking baits. Looking to buy rouges,xraps,and a couple huskies jerks...
> Anybody finding any sinking more than the other? The last baits I purchased was Jr rouges and 3 of 4 of them sank.


So I got some new HJ12’s for Christmas and went to put them in the box and noticed something kinda interesting. Since I use the Diawa long stick bait boxes it was easy to see. My new husky’s have regular shank hooks and all my older ones that float and needed some weight have short shank hooks from the factory. I thought of you question and many of the comments I’ve heard lately of sinking lures. I haven’t had the chance to test them yet but my guess is they are gonna sink and I’ll switch out the trebles till they slow rise and tune from there. Also got some much needed suspending rattling rogues but seems they have the same hooks as my older ones. The husky’s I got were brand new colors so I know they are new baits.


----------



## HappySnag

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> So I got some new HJ12’s for Christmas and went to put them in the box and noticed something kinda interesting. Since I use the Diawa long stick bait boxes it was easy to see. My new husky’s have regular shank hooks and all my older ones that float and needed some weight have short shank hooks from the factory. I thought of you question and many of the comments I’ve heard lately of sinking lures. I haven’t had the chance to test them yet but my guess is they are gonna sink and I’ll switch out the trebles till they slow rise and tune from there. Also got some much needed suspending rattling rogues but seems they have the same hooks as my older ones. The husky’s I got were brand new colors so I know they are new baits.


your anser is in bucket.
my HJ#14 are regular shank,suspending,i change them to single inline VMC hooks,1/0,2/0,3/0,4/0 what ever make them suspend.


----------



## Workingman

You've got a good "santa" there Mike! Santa thinks I have too many lures so I never get any! Even though it would be an inexpensive gift that I would LOVE! Haha


----------



## BrandonMiller526

I’ll post this here since a lot of inclement weather was involved.

Monday night was a bite to remember. I pulled up to a spot and moments later the legendary fishslim also pulled in. We both casted for 30 minutes without anything but knew it would be a good spot around sunset. We were right! I ended that night with 17 keepers and 12-15 shorts. I never asked him how many he got or if he was keeping track, but I’d guess we caught almost exactly the same.

Wednesday night I returned to the spot and had similar numbers but 11 of them were keepers and smaller keepers at that.

saturday(last night) I knew the area would be loaded with people. Weather conditions were also not very favorable. Fished spot 1(0), spot 2(0), spot 1 again (0), spot 3 (0), spot 4(0), spot1 again (6). 5 keepers and 1 short, biggest difference being the pressure had left late into the night, but also I switched over from 2-7 second pauses to long dead sticks. 8-20 second with only small twitches, casts lasting up to 4 minutes.

Hoping the ice stays off. Also hoping this thread does not die, I know how much it has done for me as an angler and would love to see it used more.


----------



## Fishslim OGF

Was a great night we had getting saugeye on jerkbaits. You also got some on big joshy swims. 
We took are time and worked baits from right under surface to down as close as we could put it to bottom. 
Reason being was when moon was out and a very light chop on water the fish were high moving around. Or they were low but in the clear water they could hear and see the jerkbait. 
When clouds covered moon if you didn't pull it down 3 or 4 pulls you were not getting bit. 
Also we were making long casts out into lake. Many bites were way out or they either were following it towards shore. Or another group of fish were sitting on the drop of shoreline. We had many hit it 10 feet or so from bank. 
Lastly wind picked up later some and shifted. Best way to get a bite was throwing at angle of shore line into the wind. Pull down one pull and then let bait just get pushed along by wind. Tending line to be close to bait to feel hit. A tuned bait was key as well we had them tuned to rise very slowly. That into wind cast was money had 4 in 4 cast at one point. 
Brandon has picked up the jerkbait bite very well. Also keeps in mind the circumstances of weather wind and location to figure out what way to present the bait. Great job and you had 3 great nights in different conditions. Last night moving around then nothing was happening. You decided to go to where they have been feed or coming to. And stuck it out tried different cadences and length of pause and was rewarded.


----------

